# Σε τούτα εδώ τα μάρμαρα



## anef (Jun 18, 2009)

Τα μάρμαρα και πάλι στην επικαιρότητα λόγω του Μουσείου της Ακρόπολης. 

Άρθρο της Guardian. 

Σπόντες (οι Έλληνες σχεδίαζαν το Μουσείο 40 χρόνια, χρόνο διπλάσιο από όσο χρειάστηκαν οι πρόγονοί τους για να χτίσουν τον Παρθενώνα), μπηχτές (ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα κρατήσουν όμηρους τους δυο Άγγλους που θα πάνε στα εγκαίνια του Μουσείου - αφού στην πραγματικότητα μιλάμε για βάρβαρους Βαλκάνιους, εννοεί), αγγλικό χιούμορ (ένας Έλληνας ρωτάει αφελώς: πώς θα σας φαινόταν να είχαμε εμείς τις μισές πέτρες του Στόνχετζ; Και η απάντηση - Ας το πάρουν, είναι πολύ βαρετό έτσι κι αλλιώς) μαζί με σοβαρά επιχειρήματα (τα μάρμαρα στο Βρετανικό Μουσείο αποτελούν μέρος μιας παγκόσμιας αφήγησης, ενώ στην Ελλάδα θα αφηγούνται μόνο την ιστορία της Αθήνας και θα εξυπηρετούν τον ελληνικό εθνικισμό) με τα οποία μπορεί κανείς να συμφωνεί ή να διαφωνεί. (Η παγκόσμια αφήγηση ταυτίζεται σχεδόν με την αγγλική, θα’λεγα εγώ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, αφού μιλάμε για μια πρώην αυτοκρατορία).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 18, 2009)

Έχει μπόλικη ειρωνία αυτό το άρθρο, αλλά το ειρωνικό είναι ότι δίνει το μόνο στέρεο επιχείρημα υπέρ του επαναπατρισμού (αν βέβαια αποδειχτεί τελικά ότι θα επιτευχθεί έτσι σε μεγάλο βαθμό η ανασύσταση/αποκατάσταση του Παρθενώνα):

_She also assumes, erroneously, that the British Museum, by releasing what it holds, would magically return at least the frieze to its original form. "Coherence can and must be restored," she writes, in a passage stronger on rhetoric than fact._


----------



## curry (Jun 18, 2009)

Ελάτε μωρέ τώρα τα παιδιά, τι να πουν; Το βρετανικό μουσείο τον πληρώνει, τον κύριο... αντικειμεινική δημοσιογραφία το λέμε αυτό; 
(πάντως, να μας το δώσουν το Στόνχεντζ, αφού θέλουν, γιατί όχι; Σε λίγο που δεν θα έχει μείνει δέντρο για δέντρο, μια χαρά θα το αξιοποιήσουμε, κάνει και παχιά σκιά)
Σοβαρά τώρα, προσωπικά δεν βλέπω να έρχονται τα μάρμαρα ποτέ... ξέρετε καλά πόσοι περιμένουν στην ουρά με παρόμοιες διεκδικήσεις -σας παραπέμπω στο site του πασίγνωστου αρχαιολόγου Zahi Hawass, ο οποίος ζητάει από όλον τον κόσμο -και το βρετανικό μουσείο- αιγυπτιακές αρχαιότητες. Αν μας τα δώσουν εμάς, εγείρεται θέμα όχι μόνο για το βρετανικό μουσείο αλλά για όλα τα μουσεία του δυτικού κόσμου, που είναι τίγκα στα κλεμμένα από κάθε γωνιά του πλανήτη.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 18, 2009)

Άσχετο, αλλά με τη συζήτηση για τα _κλεμμένα_, αναρωτήθηκα μήπως αντί να αναλώνουμε τόσους πόρους γι' αυτό το ζήτημα, να ήμασταν λίγο πιο ειλικρινείς με τον εαυτό μας και να τους διαθέταμε για την πάταξη της αρχαιοκαπηλείας που λυμαίνεται την ελληνική επαρχία εν έτει 2009; 

Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me!


----------



## panadeli (Jun 18, 2009)

Εμένα μου άρεσε το άρθρο. Ο αρθρογράφος εκθέτει και τις δύο πλευρές, δίνει το λόγο στους ειδικούς και ο ίδιος αρκείται σε ένα λεπτό, υπόγειο χιούμορ. 
Μπορεί να μην μας αρέσει να μας ειρωνεύονται, αλλά στο κάτω κάτω δεν μου φαίνεται να αναφέρει κάτι ανακριβές.


----------



## sapere_aude (Jun 18, 2009)

anef said:


> Σπόντες (οι Έλληνες σχεδίαζαν το Μουσείο 40 χρόνια, χρόνο διπλάσιο από όσο χρειάστηκαν οι πρόγονοί τους για να χτίσουν τον Παρθενώνα), μπηχτές (ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα κρατήσουν όμηρους τους δυο Άγγλους που θα πάνε στα εγκαίνια του Μουσείου - αφού στην πραγματικότητα μιλάμε για βάρβαρους Βαλκάνιους, εννοεί)



Πολύ καλό άρθρο, με πολύ εύστοχες σπόντες και μπηχτές.


----------



## anef (Jun 18, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Εμένα μου άρεσε το άρθρο. Ο αρθρογράφος εκθέτει και τις δύο πλευρές, δίνει το λόγο στους ειδικούς και ο ίδιος αρκείται σε ένα λεπτό, υπόγειο χιούμορ.
> Μπορεί να μην μας αρέσει να μας ειρωνεύονται, αλλά στο κάτω κάτω δεν μου φαίνεται να αναφέρει κάτι ανακριβές.



Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την ειρωνεία, δεν πληγώθηκε δηλ. η ελληναρού που κρύβω μέσα μου (γιατί δεν κρύβω και καμία:)). Απλώς όταν αυτό το υπόγειο, που λες, χιούμορ (που εμένα δηλ. για να λέμε την αλήθεια δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ υπόγειο) δεν συνοδεύεται από αυτοσαρκασμό (που στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα χωράει άφθονος από την πλευρά των Άγγλων), μου φαίνεται ότι παραβρωμάει αποικιοκρατία (για τη δική μου μύτη πάντα).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 19, 2009)

anef said:


> μαζί με σοβαρά επιχειρήματα (τα μάρμαρα στο Βρετανικό Μουσείο αποτελούν μέρος μιας παγκόσμιας αφήγησης, ενώ στην Ελλάδα θα αφηγούνται μόνο την ιστορία της Αθήνας και θα εξυπηρετούν τον ελληνικό εθνικισμό)


Επιχειρήματα που απλώς υπηρετούν την ιδέα-στόχο πώς να κρατήσει το Βρετανικό τα γλυπτά του Παρθενώνα. Το παλιό και κύριο 1) Κινδυνεύουν από τη ρύπανση - δεν έχετε πού να τα βάλετε, τους τελείωσε, όπως και αυτό 2) - που είχαν ρωτήσει και τον Ντασσέν : Εδώ τα βλέπουν δωρεάν, στην Ελλάδα θα πληρώνουν. Νομίζω 1 ευρώ, τώρα, η είσοδος.
Οπότε επανέρχονται με την "παγκόσμια αφήγηση". Φαίνεται ότι δεν ξέρουν πως υπάρχουν και αντίγραφα για να μη χαλάσει και η παγκόσμια παραμύθα που μας σερβίρει το Βρετανικό.


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 19, 2009)

Το παρακάτω κείμενο που δημοσιεύτηκε πρόσφατα ίσως να ενδιαφέρει τους αναγνώστες του παρόντος νήματος: Who Should Own the World's Antiquities? του Hugh Eakin.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Η γνωστή Helena Smith, στο _New Statesman_, καταλήγει:

The world’s most famous frieze, amputated against the backdrop of the temple it once adorned, has a peculiar effect. If you are an art lover you want to scream at the pity of it all. If you are English you want to curl up beneath one of the marbles in embarrassment and cry out: “_Give them back!_”


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Το παρακάτω κείμενο που δημοσιεύτηκε πρόσφατα ίσως να ενδιαφέρει τους αναγνώστες του παρόντος νήματος: Who Should Own the World's Antiquities? του Hugh Eakin.



Πολύ ενδιαφέρον κείμενο. Κρατάω μερικά αποσπάσματα και αναρωτιέμαι αν τα αρχαία όλου του κόσμου, θα μπορούσαν να είναι σε μια μόνιμη κατάσταση δανεισμού, περιοδεύοντας ανά τον κόσμο (εφόσον η κατάστασή τους το επιτρέπει). Άλλωστε, στον παγκόσμιο πολιτισμό δεν ανήκουν;

But Cuno's primary concern is art and artifacts from the distant past. For Cuno, all the recent controversy about collecting "unprovenanced" antiquities—works that do not have a documented place and date of discovery and hence may likely have been looted—is a distraction. The more important question is whether collecting museums should be beholden to the national prerogatives of countries such as Italy, Turkey, and China, which invest the state with ownership of antiquities found within their borders, and forbid or severely limit their export.

Indeed, Cuno lays much of the responsibility for the accelerating destruction of archaeological sites to such nations. In the absence of legitimate ways to acquire antiquities, their categorical and unenforceable prohibitions have simply made the looting worse. And where they have succeeded in preserving sites and monuments, he maintains, their laws have just as often caused a "perversion" of cultural heritage for the purposes of national identity and parochial politics.

Thus, instead of encyclopedic museums dedicated to gathering and furthering knowledge about objects from many different parts of the world, most archaeological countries have "national" museums, whose mission, Cuno suggests, is to use artifacts found within their own modern boundaries to fill out a spurious national mythology: Etruscan pots (more often than not manufactured in Athens) are used to define Italianness; Sumerian sculptures to define Iraqiness, Hittite jewelry to define Turkishness, and so on. In many such cases, he argues, the modern populations have no historical connections with the ancient cultures whose objects are being collected.

As a result, we have arrived at a situation in which ancient heritage is "divided up and claimed by modern nation-states as theirs, the property of only some of the world's people, made by their alleged ancestors for them and deprived of its rich diversity of sources and evidence of cultural influences." From here, it is only a small further step to argue, as Cuno does, that cultural property laws may reinforce the worst tendencies of nationalism


----------



## Costas (Jun 21, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> The more important question is whether collecting museums should be beholden to the national prerogatives of countries such as Italy, Turkey, and China, which invest the state with ownership of antiquities found within their borders, and forbid or severely limit their export.
> 
> Indeed, Cuno lays much of the responsibility for the accelerating destruction of archaeological sites to such nations. In the absence of legitimate ways to acquire antiquities, their categorical and unenforceable prohibitions have simply made the looting worse.


Κι εγώ που νόμιζα πως η χειρότερη λεηλασία των ελληνικών αρχαιοτήτων συνέβη όταν μια (δύο) ιμπίριαλ πάουερ(ζ) επέπεσε(αν) εναντίον μιας χώρας που *δεν* διέθετε εθνικό κράτος, εκεί κατά το 1770-1820... Μπα, λάθος θα έκανα, αφού το λέει ο κος Cuno...



Ambrose said:


> And where they have succeeded in preserving sites and monuments, he maintains, their laws have just as often caused a "perversion" of cultural heritage for the purposes of national identity and parochial politics.


Στο τέλος θα μας πει ότι το looting του Μουσείου της Βαγδάτης το 2003 έγινε για το καλό της γκλομπαλοποιημένης πραγματικότητας, η οποία, βεβαίως-βεβαίως, έχει και αυτή τον ιδιοκτήτη της --τις ΗΠΑ. Για να μην μπορεί ο κάθε παρόκιαλ Σαντάμ Χουσεΐν να ασχημονεί πάνω στις αρχαιότητες του τσιφλικιού του, παρά μόνο ο σούπρα-παρόκιαλ Τζορτζ Μπους τζούνιορ και οι κομπέρ του. Και για να μην μπορούν οι παρόκιαλ λαοί να βγάζουν έστω ένα κομμάτι ψωμί από την τύχη τους να έχουν κάτι με αξία στα χώματά τους, έστω κι αν δεν είναι "δικό τους", αλλά να πρέπει να τους το αγοράζουν οι πλειοδότες Δυτικοί και να το μοστράρουν στις δικές τους βιτρίνες --όπως κάνουν με τις ωραίες γυναίκες των φτωχών χωρών, με τα λαμπρά επιστημονικά μυαλά των φτωχών, με τις πρώτες ύλες των φτωχών, και εσχάτως με τα παιδιά των φτωχών--, και οι ίδιοι να μένουν μόνο με τις σταφίδες και το ελαιόλαδο...

absence of legitimate ways to acquire antiquities: καλέ τι αίσχος! Να μην μπορεί ο πλουσιότερος bidder να ακουαϊάρει λετζίτιμετλυ τα αντίκουιτιζ, και να αναγκάζεται να τα παραγγέλνει σε λαθρανασκαφείς (κανένας άνθρωπος δεν είναι λαθραίος! --άσχετο...), όπως το Getty Museum. Αίσχος! Αφήστε την αγορά να κάνει τη δουλειά της, παλιοεθνικιστές Τούρκοι, Ιταλοί και Κινέζοι!



Ambrose said:


> Thus, instead of encyclopedic museums dedicated to gathering and furthering knowledge about objects from many different parts of the world, most archaeological countries have "national" museums, whose mission, Cuno suggests, is to use artifacts found within their own modern boundaries to fill out a spurious national mythology: Etruscan pots (more often than not manufactured in Athens) are used to define Italianness; Sumerian sculptures to define Iraqiness, Hittite jewelry to define Turkishness, and so on. In many such cases, he argues, the modern populations have no historical connections with the ancient cultures whose objects are being collected.


Ενώ οι Αμερικάνοι, μαθές, όντας ε (γκρέιτ) νέισον οβ ίμιγκραντς, είναι υπεράνω εθνικισμού... τρομάρα τους! Και να μην ξεχάσουμε βέβαια ότι όταν πάτησαν το πόδι τους εκεί, έβοσκαν μόνο βούβαλοι, δεν υπήρχε ψυχή, εκτός από κάτι ντόπιους που τους βοήθησαν να βγάλουν τον πρώτο χειμώνα... Αλλά ας ξεκινήσουν αυτοί δίνοντάς μας τα ινδιάνικά τους, ώστε να τους δώσουμε κι εμείς σε αντάλλαγμα κανέναν... μεγαρικό σκύφο.



Ambrose said:


> As a result, we have arrived at a situation in which ancient heritage is "divided up and claimed by modern nation-states as theirs, the property of only some of the world's people, made by their alleged ancestors for them and deprived of its rich diversity of sources and evidence of cultural influences." From here, it is only a small further step to argue, as Cuno does, that cultural property laws may reinforce the worst tendencies of nationalism


Ενώ το εμπάιαρ, οποία κομψότης, καμία σύγκριση! Δεν γνωρίζει σύνορα, παρά μόνο τα σύνορα του διαστήματος και της Σελήνης, όπου δεν παρέλειψε να μπήξει την αστερόεσσα. Και επιπλέον, το κυριότερο: Ιτ όλγουεϊζ πέιζ κασσ, νάθινγκ μπατ κασσ...


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2009)

Αυτό το παραμύθι ότι τα αρχαία ανήκουν σε όλους το ακούω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια από τα μεγάλα μουσεία |(Λούβρο, Μετροπόλιταν, Βρετανικό κλπ) για να δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα. Το μόνο μουσείο που έχω δει που πραγματικά είναι μουσείο παγκόσμιας τέχνης είναι το Γκέτι. Χώρια να λέω ότι είναι πιο αθώο από τα άλλα, απλά επειδή όλα τα εκθέματα του αγοράστηκαν με συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα έχει ένα- δύο πολύ καλά κομμάτια από κάθε είδος και κάθε ιστορική περίοδο και τίποτα παραπάνω. Έτσι το κάθε έκθεμα έχει τη θέση που του αξίζει, ενώ οι ατέλειωτες αίθουσες με τις μούμιες στο Βρετανικό μετά από λίγο αφήνουν τον επισκέπτη αδιάφορο. 
Και τώρα που είπα για τις μούμιες, με το που περνάς την πόρτα του Βρετανικού Μουσείου όλα σε πάνε προς τις μούμιες. Οι φύλακες, οι ταμπέλες κλπ. Τα γλυπτά του Παρθενώνα είναι μια υποσημείωση στο μουσείο. Ναι μεν ενδιαφέρον έκθεμα, αλλά όλοι τρέχουν να δουν τις μούμιες. 

Η λογική το Λονδίνο έχει όσους επισκέπτες είχε η Ελλάδα ολόκληρη ετησίως, αρά πιο πολύ τα βλέπουν εκεί που είναι τώρα, είναι σα να λέει επομένως εσείς γιατί θέλετε να γίνετε σαν εμάς;


----------



## curry (Jun 21, 2009)

Μια χαρά επιχειρήματα είναι. Εξάλλου, το επιχείρημα διαμορφώνεται από την προσωπική άποψη.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 21, 2009)

Costas said:


> Κι εγώ που νόμιζα πως η χειρότερη λεηλασία των ελληνικών αρχαιοτήτων συνέβη όταν μια (δύο) ιμπίριαλ πάουερ(ζ) επέπεσε(αν) εναντίον μιας χώρας που *δεν* διέθετε εθνικό κράτος, εκεί κατά το 1770-1820... Μπα, λάθος θα έκανα, αφού το λέει ο κος Cuno...



Ναι, και; Πώς αυτό αντικρούει το επιχείρημα του Cuno; Αν αυτή είναι η απάντησή όσων είναι υπέρ των πάσης φύσεως επαναπατρισμών, αφήστε καλύτερα γιατί έτσι θα σηκώσετε τα χέρια σας και θα βγάλετε τα μάτια σας.



Costas said:


> Στο τέλος θα μας πει ότι το looting του Μουσείου της Βαγδάτης το 2003 έγινε για το καλό της γκλομπαλοποιημένης πραγματικότητας, η οποία, βεβαίως-βεβαίως, έχει και αυτή τον ιδιοκτήτη της --τις ΗΠΑ. Για να μην μπορεί ο κάθε παρόκιαλ Σαντάμ Χουσεΐν να ασχημονεί πάνω στις αρχαιότητες του τσιφλικιού του, παρά μόνο ο σούπρα-παρόκιαλ Τζορτζ Μπους τζούνιορ και οι κομπέρ του. Και για να μην μπορούν οι παρόκιαλ λαοί να βγάζουν έστω ένα κομμάτι ψωμί από την τύχη τους να έχουν κάτι με αξία στα χώματά τους, έστω κι αν δεν είναι "δικό τους", αλλά να πρέπει να τους το αγοράζουν οι πλειοδότες Δυτικοί και να το μοστράρουν στις δικές τους βιτρίνες --όπως κάνουν με τις ωραίες γυναίκες των φτωχών χωρών, με τα λαμπρά επιστημονικά μυαλά των φτωχών, με τις πρώτες ύλες των φτωχών, και εσχάτως με τα παιδιά των φτωχών--, και οι ίδιοι να μένουν μόνο με τις σταφίδες και το ελαιόλαδο...



Σωστά. Ενώ τα σημερινά εν λόγω έθνη ακτινοβολούν το λαγαρό φως των προγόνων τους. Και όχι μόνο το ακτινοβολούν, αλλά το εκτιμούν και το σέβονται. Τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, είχανε ορμήξει και λογοκρίνανε εκθέσεις, κατέβαζανε πίνακες από γκαλερί, κλείνανε κινηματογράφους με τις ευλογίες και την αδιαφορία των υπευθύνων. Εκάς οι βέβηλοι! Αν δεν είσαστε άξιοι για τα ελάχιστα του σήμερα, τι θα τα κάνετε τα υπερμεγέθη του χθες; Ας τα έχουν αυτοί που τα τιμούν δεόντως. Και με ποιο δικαίωμα -νομικό ή άλλο- εγείρονται αξιώσεις για τα προϊόντα ενός λαμπρού πολιτισμού ο οποίος μόνο στα λόγια τιμάται, αλλά στο πνεύμα και την ουσία, όχι μόνο έχει εγκαταλειφθεί από καιρό, αλλά μισείται αληθινά, ουσιαστικά και στην πράξη από τους δικούς του; (αν είναι δικοί του βέβαια)

Εδώ πέρα, πήγανε και αδειάσανε τους θησαυρούς του Ιόλα (που είχε την ατυχή έμπνευση να τους χαρίσει στο έθνος) μέρα μεσημέρι που λέει ο λόγος και θέλουμε κι άλλα και μεγαλύτερα; Για να μην πιάσουμε τις αρχαιότητες του Τατοίου που είναι εκεί (είναι εκεί, άραγε; ) και σαπίζουν. Αν δεν είμαστε ικανοί στα μικρά του τώρα, πώς θα είμαστε ικανοί στα μεγάλα του χθες ή του αύριο;

Και μια ερώτηση φιλοσοφικής φύσεως: τι έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία, το πρωτότυπο ή ένα τέλειο αντίγραφό του; 



Costas said:


> absence of legitimate ways to acquire antiquities: καλέ τι αίσχος! Να μην μπορεί ο πλουσιότερος bidder να ακουαϊάρει λετζίτιμετλυ τα αντίκουιτιζ, και να αναγκάζεται να τα παραγγέλνει σε λαθρανασκαφείς (κανένας άνθρωπος δεν είναι λαθραίος! --άσχετο...), όπως το Getty Museum. Αίσχος! Αφήστε την αγορά να κάνει τη δουλειά της, παλιοεθνικιστές Τούρκοι, Ιταλοί και Κινέζοι!



Σωστά. Οπότε οι μαύρες αγορές και η λεηλασία της επαρχίας με το ανάλογο μιζάρισμα των σχετικών μηχανισμών είναι ασφαλώς και σαφέστατα καλύτερη. Μαζί με τα πρεζόνια που πεθαίνουν στους δρόμους στη μαύρη αγορά της πρέζας.



Costas said:


> Ενώ οι Αμερικάνοι, μαθές, όντας ε (γκρέιτ) νέισον οβ ίμιγκραντς, είναι υπεράνω εθνικισμού... τρομάρα τους! Και να μην ξεχάσουμε βέβαια ότι όταν πάτησαν το πόδι τους εκεί, έβοσκαν μόνο βούβαλοι, δεν υπήρχε ψυχή, εκτός από κάτι ντόπιους που τους βοήθησαν να βγάλουν τον πρώτο χειμώνα... Αλλά ας ξεκινήσουν αυτοί δίνοντάς μας τα ινδιάνικά τους, ώστε να τους δώσουμε κι εμείς σε αντάλλαγμα κανέναν... μεγαρικό σκύφο.



Ναι, και; 



Costas said:


> Ενώ το εμπάιαρ, οποία κομψότης, καμία σύγκριση! Δεν γνωρίζει σύνορα, παρά μόνο τα σύνορα του διαστήματος και της Σελήνης, όπου δεν παρέλειψε να μπήξει την αστερόεσσα. Και επιπλέον, το κυριότερο: Ιτ όλγουεϊζ πέιζ κασσ, νάθινγκ μπατ κασσ...



Πόσο τα ζηλεύουμε αυτά τα κασσ... να τα είχαμε κι εμείς, άντε θα στέλναμε και τον Μέγα Αλέξανδρο μέχρι την Κίνα αυτή τη φορά.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 21, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αυτό το παραμύθι ότι τα αρχαία ανήκουν σε όλους το ακούω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια από τα μεγάλα μουσεία |(Λούβρο, Μετροπόλιταν, Βρετανικό κλπ) για να δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα.



Και σε ποιους ανήκουν;


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2009)

Καλησπερίζω και ξεκινώ διευκρινίζοντας ότι διάβασα το επίμαχο κείμενο (Who Should Own the World's Antiquities? του Hugh Eakin) και ότι πολλές από τις απόψεις που διατυπώθηκαν εδώ με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο.
Από την άλλη, η διαμάχη μεταξύ εθνικών-εθνικιστικών κρατών και δήθεν υπερασπιστών της παγκόσμιας πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς αποικιοκρατών μάλλον μου θυμίζει τη ρήση: _Δυο γάιδαροι μαλώνανε σε ξένο αχυρώνα._
Μήπως το φλέγον γι' αυτούς ζήτημα δεν είναι αν ανήκουν τα έργα του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού σε όλη την ανθρωπότητα, αλλά σε κάποιον από τους δύο, ποιος τελικά θα καρπώνεται τα οφέλη της κατοχής τους;
Μήπως τα εθνικά κράτη δεν τα είχαν και έχουν μονίμως "γραμμένα" και τα θυμούνται μόνον όταν κάποιοι πάνε να τα αρπάξουν, να τα οικειοποιηθούν; Αυτοί δεν είναι που τα αφήνουν να ρημάζουν, ανέχονται και σιωπηρά ευνοούν (και, ανάλογα με τον βαθμό θράσους όσων τα εκπροσωπούν, διαπράττουν ξεδιάντροπα) την αρχαιοκαπηλία, επειδή τάχα "δεν διαθέτουν τους απαραίτητους πόρους" για τον πολιτισμό ώστε να τα προστατέψουν και να τα αξιοποιήσουν, ενώ από την άλλη όταν πρόκειται για βόλεμα ημετέρων, για καταστολή αντιφρονούντων, για εξοπλισμούς και τόσες άλλες αθλιότητες μια χαρά βρίσκονται οι απαραίτητοι πόροι; Αυτοί δεν είναι που ποζάρουν χωρίς καμιά ντροπή, καμιά συναίσθηση της γελοιότητάς τους, ως συνεχιστές των πολιτισμών που παρέλαβαν ως κληρονομιά, μόνο και μόνο επειδή έτυχε και γεννήθηκαν στον ίδιο τόπο, χωρίς καν να ενδιαφέρονται να μάθουν (ή κι αν το ξέρουν, δεν τους συμφέρει να το πουν) τι πραγματικά αντιπροσωπεύει αυτή η κληρονομιά για όλη την ανθρωπότητα ;
Μήπως οι "παγκοσμιοποιητές"-νεόκοποι θεματοφύλακες της παγκόσμιας κληρονομιάς με το πρόσχημα ότι τα έργα αυτά ανήκουν στην ανθρωπότητα (σωστό, αλλά γι' αυτούς δεν παύει να χρησιμεύει αποκλειστικά ως πρόσχημα) δεν τα ξεριζώνουν ανέκαθεν από το φυσικό τους περιβάλλον για να τα κλείσουν στις προθήκες και τους χώρους των μουσείων _τους, _εκθέτοντάς τα πολλές φορές απομονωμένα, αποσπασματικά και ατάκτως ερριμμένα και αγνοώντας επιδεικτικά κάθε έννοια συνέχειας και συνέπειας με τις αρχές που επικαλούνται για να τα οικειοποιηθούν;
Αυτοί δεν είναι που, ενώ τάχα κόπτονται για την παγκόσμια κληρονομιά της ανθρωπότητας, τα συγκεντρώνουν σαν άπληστοι νεόπλουτοι για να τα μετατρέψουν σε αγαθά προς πώληση (δημιουργώντας και συντηρώντας τα παγκόσμια κυκλώματα αρχαιοκαπηλίας, μαζί με τους νεο- και παλαιόπλουτους), σε επένδυση που πρέπει να αποφέρει κέρδη, όπως κάνουν με το κάθε τι; Την ίδια φαρισαϊκή και υποτιμητική για όλους τακτική δεν ακολουθούν και σε τόσα άλλα θέματα; (Θεματοφύλακες της δημοκρατίας, της ειρήνης, της ασφάλειας, της οικονομίας, κ.ο.κ., δεν το παίζουν πάντα οι εκάστοτε παγκόσμιοι αυτοκράτορες, αυτοχριζόμενοι αρμόδιοι να προστατεύουν και να φέρνουν στον "ίσιο δρόμο" όλους τους υπόλοιπους "αδαείς και ανώριμους" λαούς;)
Η πρακτική της έκθεσης των υπό συζήτηση έργων σε διάφορα μουσεία ανά τον κόσμο (όποιο πρόλαβε και άρπαξε ή "απέκτησε νόμιμα", χα χα! καθένα από τα έργα) δεν αποτελεί κατακερματισμό της παγκόσμιας πολιτιστικής εμπειρίας και απομόνωση από τα περιβάλλοντα (όχι τους λαούς) που τα γέννησαν, όπου ταιριάζουν και εντάσσονται φυσικά στον χώρο τους; Τι είναι προτιμότερο, να βλέπω τον ναό της Περγάμου ή τα τείχη της Βαβυλώνας (πολύ καλές ανακατασκευές αλλά μου θυμίζουν νεκρά, βαλσαμωμένα ζώα, εντελώς αποκομμένα από το περιβαλλοντικό και πολιτιστικό τους πλαίσιο) στο Βερολίνο και να προσπαθώ να φανταστώ (ή να μου πλασάρουν τις multimedia φαντασιώσεις άλλων ως οδηγό) πώς θα ήταν κάποτε εκεί που κατασκευάστηκαν ή να τα βλέπω στους φυσικούς τους χώρους, όπου είναι σίγουρα πιο εύκολο να αρχίσω να κατανοώ γιατί και πώς δημιουργήθηκαν, βλέποντάς τα στην τοποθεσία, το φως, τη βλάστηση, τις συνθήκες τελικά που οδήγησαν στη διαμόρφωσή τους;
Αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν ιδιοτελώς και εκ του πονηρού το πρόσχημα αυτό δεν είναι που, ενώ από τη μια κατακρίνουν τα εθνικά κράτη ότι προσπαθούν να οικειοποιηθούν τα επιτεύγματα και τη δόξα παναναθρώπινων πολιτισμών και έργων, από την άλλη προσεταιρίζονται και εκμεταλλεύονται αυτά τα επιτεύγματα και έργα για ίδιο όφελος, τα μεταχειρίζονται δηλαδή ως δική τους ιδιοκτησία; Αν τίθεται έτσι το ζήτημα, ποιος θα τα νέμεται, δηλαδή, τότε: Φωνάζει ο κλέφτης να ντραπεί ο νοικοκύρης;
Και αν πράγματι τους ενδιαφέρει να προβάλουν την παγκόσμια πολιτιστική κληρονομιά, γιατί δεν κατασκευάζουν πιστά αντίγραφα των έργων προς έκθεση στα μουσεία τους, αντί να αρπάζουν τα αυθεντικά; Γιατί δεν δημιουργούν έτσι ολοκληρωμένες εκθέσεις με χρονική, τοπική και πολιτιστική συνέχεια, όπως κάνουν σε άλλους τομείς (π.χ. στη λαογραφική παρουσίαση πολιτισμών);
Αν πράγματι τα δύο αντιμαχόμενα μέρη θέλουν να φροντίσουν για την παγκόσμια κληρονομιά, αντί να συλλέγουν τα έργα της ως θησαυρούς και να τα μεταφέρουν στα μουσεία _τους_, στον τόπο _τους_ ως γνήσιοι εθνικιστές οι μεν και αποικιοκράτες οι δε, γιατί δεν αποδείχνουν το γνήσιο ενδιαφέρον τους γι' αυτά, χρηματοδοτώντας μέσω παγκόσμιων οργανισμών (της UNESCO π.χ.) τη δημιουργία επιτόπιων χώρων έκθεσης όπου θα αναδείχνονται πραγματικά αυτά τα έργα, όπου η πολιτιστική εμπειρία θα είναι πιο ολοκληρωμένη και διαφωτιστική; (Και για όσα μεταφέρονται, δεν είναι άσχημη η πρόταση του Αμβρόσιου για τη μόνιμη κατάσταση δανεισμού και τη διαρκή περιοδεία ανά τον κόσμο.) Με τα υπόλοιπα αγαθά του πολιτισμού αυτό ουσιαστικά δεν συμβαίνει; Αν θέλω να πιω ουίσκι και να νιώσω πραγματικά την όποια εμπειρία έχει να μου προσφέρει, θα πάω στην Ιαπωνία (όπου τους έχει πιάσει τρέλα με την παρασκευή του) ή στη Σκωτία; Και για τσίπουρο στην Κρήτη και για ρακή στη Θεσσαλία; Και η αρχιτεκτονική, για να αναφέρω και πιο σχετικό παράδειγμα, παγκόσμια κληρονομιά είναι, αλλά δεν μας ξενίζει, δεν θεωρούμε εντελώς αταίριαστο ένα κυκλαδίτικο σπίτι στην Πίνδο ή μια ελβετικού τύπου κατοικία στον κάμπο; Και για να υπερβάλω λίγο, πώς θα κατανοήσω και θα νιώσω καλύτερα τον Ντίκενς, λόγου χάρη; Διαβάζοντάς τον στην Αγγλία ή στη Μαδαγασκάρη;

Σταματώ εδώ τη μεσημεριάτικη λογοδιάρροιά μου (Κυριακάτικη αμπελοφιλοσοφία) ζητώντας συγγνώμη για το υπέρδιπλο σεντόνι και καταλήγοντας ότι, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, το δίλημμα που μας βάζουν - και τα επιχειρήματα που προβάλλουν και οι μεν και οι δε - είναι (όπως συνήθως συμβαίνει με τους συνήθεις αυτούς ύποπτους) ψεύτικο, αποπροσανατολιστικό και κατασκευασμένο για τους ιδιοτελείς σκοπούς τους. Η αλήθεια, σχεδόν πάντα, μάλλον βρίσκεται αλλού.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 21, 2009)

Ωραία τα έθεσες daeman, παρουσιάζοντας και τις δύο όψεις του νομίσματος, αλλά παρόλο που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να πάρω το ένα ή το άλλο μέρος (γιατί στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής, προσωπικά δεν έχω να κερδίσω κάτι είτε από τους μεν, είτε από τους δε) και για να μείνω στο προκείμενο, θέλω να επισημάνω το εξής: οι δε, δεν κάνουν αυτή τη στιγμή εκστρατεία η οποία έχει καταλήξει σε πυρετό και όργιο εθνικισμού (δείτε μόνο τα σχετικά groups στο Facebook που έχουν φτάσει). Ούτε ζητούν να αλλάξει κάτι. Έτσι έγινε πριν από 100-200 χρόνια. Για τους λόγους που έγινε. Τέλος. Και τι εξυπηρετεί πραγματικά αυτή η ιστορία; Τα του Λούβρου γιατί δεν τα ζητάει κανείς πίσω (αυτά κι αν είναι αριστουργήματα; ) Και ο μόνος λόγος που προσωπικά αντιδρώ είναι από καθαρή αγάπη προς τον Ελληνισμό. Γιατί όλη αυτή η ιστορία με τα μάρμαρα, εμένα μου βρομάει 5.000.000 λέξεις της περήφανης και καλύτερης γλώσσας του κόσμου (ναι, ο Θεός είναι Έλλην).

Αντιθέτως, οι ξένοι λένε ξεκάθαρα: _εμείς τα θέλουμε. Για εμάς έχουν τεράστια αξία. Μας τα πουλάτε;_ 

Τώρα, όσον αφορά την επιστροφή των οποιωνδήποτε μνημείων στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον, αυτό είναι και το μοναδικό στέρεο και ουσιαστικό επιχείρημα για τον οποιονδήποτε επαναπατρισμό, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα γίνει ουσιαστική αποκατάσταση και δεν θα πάνε να τα κλείσουνε μέσα σ' ένα μουσείο. Θα γίνει όμως έτσι;

Και κλείνω ξανά με το φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα: τι έχει περισσότερη αξία: το πρωτότυπο ή ένα τέλειο αντίγραφό του; Γιατί με την ίδια λογική: γιατί να κλέψουμε εμείς τα μάρμαρα από εκεί που βρίσκονται εδώ και αιώνες και να μην φτιάξουμε τέλεια αντίγραφα για να βάλουμε στο μουσείο (όπως και κάναμε νομίζω). Τελικά, πώς καθορίζεται η ιδιοκτησία όταν το copyright έχει παρέλθει εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια;

Και μια και ειπώθηκαν πράγματα για την Αμερική, υπενθυμίζω ότι καμία χώρα δεν έχει αγαπήσει και τιμήσει την Ελληνική πολιτιστική κληρονομιά όσο η Αμερική, της οποίας πάρα πολλά δημόσια κτίσματα είναι αντίγραφα αρχαίων ελληνικών.


----------



## curry (Jun 21, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι το όλο ζήτημα των μαρμάρων έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι αποκόπηκαν με βίαιο τρόπο από ένα σύμβολο του ελληνικού (και του δυτικού και του παγκόσμιου, σύμφωνα με τις απόψεις ανθρώπων που δεν είναι Έλληνες) πολιτισμού. Ίσως γι'αυτό δεν ζητάμε ως κράτος τα υπόλοιπα, όπως αυτά που αναφέρεις: ζητάμε μόνο αυτά με την συμβολική σημασία. 
Πώς θα έκαναν οι Αμερικάνοι αν ο πυρσός του αγάλματος της Ελευθερίας κατέληγε σε κάποιο μουσείο της Ευρώπης, πώς θα έκαναν οι Γάλλοι αν τμήματα του πύργου του Άιφελ μετατρέπονταν σε εκθέματα σε κάποιο μουσείο της Ανατολής και ποια θα ήταν η αντίδραση των Άγγλων αν το μισό Μπιγκ Μπεν άφηνε το Λονδίνο για κάποια μουσειακή προθήκη στην Ιαπωνία; 
Το γεγονός ότι τα μάρμαρα είναι προϊόν κλοπής δεν αλλάζει, όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν. Το γεγονός ότι έχουν τεράστια συμβολική και συναισθηματική αξία για πολλούς ανθρώπους εδώ, που νοιάζονται πραγματικά και αγωνίζονται για τη διαφύλαξη και συντήρηση της πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς, επίσης. Το ίδιο ισχύει για πολλούς άλλους λάους με παρόμοιες διεκδικήσεις. Δεν νομίζω ότι η απαίτηση να επιστραφούν τα κλοπιμαία στους "νόμιμους κληρονόμους" τους (όσο καραγκιόζηδες κι αν είναι) μπορεί να μπει στο ίδιο τσουβάλι με το εθνικιστικό ντελίριο κάποιων γραφικών. Στο κάτω-κάτω, η κλοπή είναι επαληθευμένο γεγονός, τα 5.000.000 λέξεις, όχι. 
Δεν είναι κρίμα να παραιτηθούμε από την προσπάθεια, για να μην μας πουν εθνικιστές (από αυτό κρίνεται αλήθεια ο εθνικισμός); Πόσο μάλλον όταν μια επιτυχημένη έκβαση αυτής της προσπάθειας ίσως να θα βοηθήσει λαούς που, αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε, χάνουν τα σύμβολα της πολιτιστικής τους κληρονομιάς με βίαιο τρόπο. Δεν θα το σκεφτεί διπλά κάποιο μουσείο να αποδεχτεί προϊόντα κλοπής, αν υπάρχει ήδη "δεδικασμένο"; Μπορεί και όχι. Αλλά αυτό δεν ακυρώνει την προσπάθεια και σίγουρα, δεν κάνει εθνικιστές τους ειλικρινείς και με αγαθές προθέσεις διεκδικητές των όποιων μαρμάρων και πολιτιστικών θησαυρών.
Τώρα, αν κάποιοι εκμεταλλεύονται τις προσπάθειες αυτές (που τις εκμεταλλεύονται αναντίρρητα) για ίδιον όφελος, εμένα δεν μου αρκεί ως λόγος να πάψει κανείς να προσπαθεί. Άσχετα, αν, όπως έχω πει ήδη, είναι μάλλον απίθανο να επιστραφούν τα μάρμαρα. Αλλά, από την άλλη, κανένας μας δεν μπορεί να προβλέψει το μέλλον.


----------



## sopherina (Jun 21, 2009)

Καλησπέρα! Θα κάνω απλώς μια μικρή παρένθεση, μια και κάποιος ρώτησε προηγουμένως (νομίζω ο Αμβρόσιος) πώς και δεν προβάλλονται διεκδικήσεις για τις ελληνικές αρχαιότητες π.χ. στο Λούβρο. Αν δεν απατώμαι, έχει να κάνει με το ότι εκείνες οι αρχαιότητες είναι μόνες εναπομείνασες του αρχιτεκτονικού ή άλλου συνόλου στο οποίο ανήκαν, ενώ τα ελγίνεια αποτελούν κομμάτι ενός αρχιτεκτονικού συνόλου το οποίο διασώζεται.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 21, 2009)

Η ΝΕΤ στις ειδήσεις λέει και ξαναλέει σήμερα ότι η εφημερίδα Independent έγραψε ειρωνικά ότι το νέο μουσείο μοιάζει με πάρκινγκ πολυτελείας και ότι είναι φτιαγμένο από υλικά αταίριαστα με τα μάρμαρα του Παρθενώνα. Έψαξα να βρω το άρθρο, και ομολογώ ότι τα αγγλικά μου δεν είναι τόσο καλά όσο των δημοσιογράφων, γιατί εγώ δεν είδα αυτή την ειρωνεία:

From a distance, you could almost mistake it for a designer multi-storey car park. The grey concrete and angular lines are certainly a contrast to the classical marble edifice in whose shadow it stands. Yet the Parthenon seems to look down on the architectural upstart not with disapproval but pride, affection, and most of all hope. Hope that the new offspring can finally bring the ancestral treasures home.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 21, 2009)

Ίσως, γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να επανεξετάσουμε την έννοια της κλοπής. Η επιστροφή τους είναι κλοπή από το Βρετανικό ή δεν είναι; Και πώς ορίζουμε εν προκειμένω την κλοπή; Νομικά; Ιστορικά; Αλλά αν όντως δεχτούμε ότι είναι κλοπή, θα πρέπει να ζητήσουμε τον επαναπατρισμό όλων. Και μπορεί μεν ο Παρθενώνας να διασώζεται και τα μάρμαρα υποθετικά να μπορούν να κολλήσουν εκεί (μακάρι κιόλας), αλλά -μια και μιλήσαμε για το Λούβρο- δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο Ελληνικά χαρακτηριστικό (και τέλειο) από την Αφροδίτη της Μήλου ή την Νίκη της Σαμοθράκης. Οπότε, ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε αυτές τις έννοιες (κλοπή, ιδιοκτησία) και τι ζητάμε και για ποιο λόγο *ακριβώς* το ζητάμε και το θέλουμε, για να πορευόμαστε... Με συνέπεια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2009)

Είδατε τα χτεσινά εγκαίνια και την ξενάγηση του Παντερμαλή; «Το κεφάλι είναι εδώ, το σώμα βρίσκεται αλλού, στο Βρετανικό Μουσείο». Καθώς οι υψηλοί προσκεκλημένοι βάδιζαν αργά γύρω από τη ζωφόρο, το μήνυμα της ξενάγησης, ξανά και ξανά, ήταν ότι δεν πρόκειται απλώς για κάποια κομμάτια που λείπουν, κάποια αγάλματα, μία από πολλές Καρυάτιδες, αλλά ότι μια ενότητα είναι διαμελισμένη. Γιατί, κακά τα ψέματα, ο Έλγιν δεν ήταν απλώς ένας ευκαιριακός κλέφτης. Ένας χασάπης του κερατά ήταν.

Από την άλλη, δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάζουμε ό,τι θέλουμε, να δημιουργούμε νέες αντιπαλότητες, να βάζουμε τα χαμένα μάρμαρα δίπλα στις χαμένες πατρίδες. Να μη χάσουμε και τα marbles μας στο τέλος. Η έκθεση στο αθηναϊκό μουσείο δίνει μια καλύτερη εικόνα από εκείνη που αποκομίζεις στο Βρετανικό Μουσείο. Ταυτόχρονα, είναι και η καλύτερη καταγγελία. Οι Βρετανοί μπορεί να είναι περήφανοι για τα μάρμαρα που φιλοξενούν στο Βρετανικό και να ντρέπονται αιώνια για τα μάρμαρα που εκατομμύρια ξένοι θα βλέπουν πια ότι δεν φιλοξενούνται εκεί που κόπηκαν και σμιλεύτηκαν για να είναι ένα σύνολο, αδιαίρετο.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2009)

Στους αυτομαστιγωνόμενους αντιεθνικιστές απάντησε άψογα η curry, και επιμένω πως μεγαλύτεροι εθνικιστές απ' όλους είναι οι ιμπεριαλιστές.

Θα επισημάνω τα εξής:
1) το άρθρο του Hugh Eakin είναι κατ' ουσίαν *επικριτικό* των απόψεων του Cuno. Το να λες ότι το άρθρο είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον και μετά να διαλέγεις να παραθέσεις τις απόψεις του Cuno σαν αυτές να είναι η θέση του άρθρου, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι οι θέσεις στις οποίες ασκεί σαφώς κριτική το άρθρο, δίνει λάθος εντύπωση σε όσους τυχόν αρκεστούν να διαβάσουν την ανάρτησή σου, αντί να διαβάσουν όλο το άρθρο. Ο Hugh Eakin λοιπόν, που δεν είναι εθνικιστής των 5 εκατομμ. λέξεων, είναι παρ' όλα αυτά κατά βάσιν *κατά* των θέσεων του Cuno.

2) υπάρχουν άνθρωποι στην Αγγλία που είναι υπέρ της επιστροφής των Ελγινείων, και είναι Άγγλοι. Αυτοί τι είναι; Έλληνες εθνικιστές; Ή μήπως "ενοχικοί αριστεροκουλτουριάρηδες;"

3) το άρθρο του Hugh Eakin δεν έχει την *παραμικρή σχέση* με τα Ελγίνεια. Αφορά το συνεχιζόμενο όργιο αρχαιοκαπηλείας και τη θεμιτοποίηση ως και νομιμοποίησή του. Μπορεί σήμερα να κυριαρχεί, λόγω επικαιρότητας, το θέμα των Ελγινείων, αλλά το κρινόμενο θέμα στο άρθρο αφορά τις πρόσφατες αγορές των μουσείων των πλούσιων χωρών από τη μαύρη αγορά. Γιατί "μπερδεύουμε την πούτσα με τη βρούτσα", που λένε και οι Ροδίτες;

4) Η συλλήβδην ελεεινολογία εναντίον των πάντων, ότι εδώ κανείς μας δεν αγαπά την κληρονομιά μας, ότι απλώς νοιαζόμαστε να βγάλουμε κάνα φράγκο, ότι είμαστε όλοι τενεκέδες ξεγάνωτοι και θυμόμαστε την ιστορία μας μόνο για ρατσιστικούς ή για φτηνά οικονομικούς λόγους, κλπ. κλπ. αποτελεί θλιβερή αμετροέπεια και προσβάλλει βάναυσα τόσους και τόσους ανθρώπους, επιστήμονες και απλούς ανθρώπους, που αφιέρωσαν τη ζωή τους σε αυτή την κληρονομιά και στον πολιτισμό γενικότερα, και που είναι περήφανοι που είναι Έλληνες, όπως περήφανοι είναι οι Βρετανοί που είναι Βρετανοί, οι Εσκιμώοι που είναι Εσκιμώοι, και πολύ καλά κάνουν όλοι αυτοί που είναι περήφανοι, όπως όλοι αυτοί και όλοι εμείς ντρεπόμαστε, για άλλα πράγματα, που είμαστε Έλληνες, οι Βρετανοί που είναι Βρετανοί, οι Εσκιμώοι που είναι Εσκιμώοι, για τα κακώς κείμενα δηλαδή. Αλλά η ντροπή μου για τα κακώς κείμενα της χώρας μου, ή της οικογένειάς μου, ή του εαυτού μου, δεν θα με κάνει ποτέ να μην είμαι ταυτόχρονα περήφανος για τα καλά όλων αυτών των συλλογικοτήτων στις οποίες νιώθω ότι ανήκω και πράγματι ανήκω. Η ντροπή μου για τις ατομικές μου ανεπάρκειες, τα ατομικά μου ψεγάδια, ελαττώματα, ακόμα και ατοπήματα ή και εγκλήματα, δεν θα με κάνει ποτέ να απαρνηθώ τον εαυτό μου, γιατί αυτό είναι παρά φύσιν. Η ντροπή, λοιπόν, δεν αποκλείει την περηφάνια, την αυτοαγάπη. Το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο. Φτάνει λοιπόν αυτή η αντίδραση, όταν μιλάμε για την εθνική μας κληρονομιά, που λέει ότι στην πραγματικότητα αυτή δεν μας ανήκει, ούτε έχουμε σχέση μαζί της άλλη από την ρατσιστικοεθνικιστική και την οικονομικοτουριστική. Είναι ψέμα. Και περαιτέρω, αν δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου, θα πέσει να σε πλακώσει. Αν δεν υπερασπιστείς τη φαμίλια σου, όχι επειδή πιστεύεις ντελιριακά πως είναι η καλύτερη του κόσμου αλλά γιατί αυτή είναι η ταυτότητά σου, τότε ποιος θα το κάνει; Και ναι, βρίσκω τη Ρωμιοσύνη του Ρίτσου ένα πολύ ωραίο έργο.


----------



## curry (Jun 22, 2009)

@ambrose: 
Κλοπή από το Βρετανικό από πού κι ως πού; Από όσο γνωρίζω, δεν όρμησε κανείς να τα πάρει ετσιθελικά, αλλά ζητάει με κάθε νόμιμο μέσο να επιστρέψουν. Όρισε τι εννοείς κλοπή γιατί με χάνεις... και επίσης, γιατί αυτή ακυρώνεται με την πάροδο του χρόνου; 

Όσο για την τελειότητα κλπ των έργων τέχνης, αυτό είναι το προσωπικό σου γούστο - π.χ. για μένα, αυτό ορίζεται από τον Ερμή του Πραξιτέλη. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι επιχείρημα, είναι σκέτο γούστο. Όσο για τις υπόλοιπες διεκδικήσεις που λες ότι δεν κάνουμε, δεν είναι ανάγκη να καταντήσουμε γραφικοί: όπως είπα και πριν, η σημασία των μαρμάρων του Παρθενώνα είναι συμβολική σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό.

Και τέλος, γιατί σε ενοχλεί τόσο η επιθυμία να γυρίσουν πίσω τα μάρμαρα; Ειλικρινά δεν έχω καταλάβει πού το πας με τα επιχειρήματα που προβάλλεις (πέραν του εθνικισμού, που τον ανασύρεις μέσα από τις βλακείες του κάθε κακομοίρη στο facebook, αγνοώντας σχεδόν επιδεικτικά τόσο σοβαρό κόσμο που ασχολείται με το ζήτημα και δεν είναι εθνικιστής). 

Και μια ερώτηση επί προσωπικού γούστου: θεωρείς ότι το Βρετανικό Μουσείο είναι ένα καλό μουσείο που σέβεται τα εκθέματά του και τους πολιτισμούς στους οποίους ανήκουν; (δεν μιλάω μόνο για τα ελληνικά εκθέματα).


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> αλλά -μια και μιλήσαμε για το Λούβρο- δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο Ελληνικά χαρακτηριστικό (και τέλειο) από την Αφροδίτη της Μήλου ή την Νίκη της Σαμοθράκης. Οπότε, ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε αυτές τις έννοιες (κλοπή, ιδιοκτησία) και τι ζητάμε και για ποιο λόγο *ακριβώς* το ζητάμε και το θέλουμε, για να πορευόμαστε... Με συνέπεια.



Σχετικά με την Αφροδίτη της Μήλου, την προτομή της Νεφερτίτης και άλλα τέτοια, δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω στο BBC παλιά έναν Αιγύπτιο αρχαιολόγο που είχε πει δεν πα να έχουν την προτομή οι Γερμανοί, έχουν ανάγκη οι κακόμοιροι ένα έκθεμα- κράχτη στο μουσείο τους. Δηλαδή ενα αντικείμενο μικρής σημασίας διαφημίζεται σα να είναι υψίστης καλλιτεχνικής αξίας για εμπορικούς λόγους. 

Μ' άλλα λόγια (και υπήρχε και σχετική βιβλιογραφία που δεν έχω πρόχειρη τώρα γιατί ταξιδεύω), το Λούβρο κάνει ό,τι μπορεί για να αναδείξει ένα μέτριο γλυπτό, αφιέρωμα των βλαχοδήμαρχων Μηλίων που δεν σκάμπαζαν από τέχνη, για να προσελκύσει πελατεία. 

Η Νίκη του Παιωνίου, επί τη ευκαιρία, είναι πολύ καλύτερη από τη νίκη της Σαμοθράκης, αλλά βρίσκεται στο μουσείο της Ολυμπίας. 

Όσο για τους αυτο-εθνοφαυλισμούς, δεν υπάρχει θέμα, ambrose, επειδή είμαστε κάφροι όλοι οι νεοέλληνες, ενώ οι ΑΗΠ ήταν τέλειοι και άψογοι και εξαφανίστηκαν όλοι μαζί ταυτόχρονα (ίσως τους έδειξε κανένας κάνα βίντεο με το πώς είμαστε εμείς και έκαναν χαρακίρι ομαδικώς), μόνη λύση να ψηφιστεί νόμος που να επιβάλλει την άμεση παράδοση όλων των αρχαίων μας σε τρίτους.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 22, 2009)

Costas said:


> Δεν γνωρίζει σύνορα, παρά μόνο τα σύνορα του διαστήματος και της Σελήνης, όπου δεν παρέλειψε να μπήξει την αστερόεσσα.



Χε, και ακόμα περιμένουμε να μάθουμε πώς ήταν δυνατόν να κυματίζει κιόλας!


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 22, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Χε, και ακόμα περιμένουμε να μάθουμε πώς ήταν δυνατόν να κυματίζει κιόλας!



"The astronauts also planted an American flag on the lunar surface. The rod to hold the flag out horizontally would not extend fully, so the flag ended up with a slight waviness, giving the appearance of being windblown. "

Πηγή: http://space.about.com/cs/missions/a/apollo11_3.htm


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 22, 2009)

Costas said:


> 3) το άρθρο του Hugh Eakin δεν έχει την *παραμικρή σχέση* με τα Ελγίνεια. Αφορά το συνεχιζόμενο όργιο αρχαιοκαπηλείας και τη θεμιτοποίηση ως και νομιμοποίησή του. Μπορεί σήμερα να κυριαρχεί, λόγω επικαιρότητας, το θέμα των Ελγινείων, αλλά το κρινόμενο θέμα στο άρθρο αφορά τις πρόσφατες αγορές των μουσείων των πλούσιων χωρών από τη μαύρη αγορά. Γιατί "μπερδεύουμε την πούτσα με τη βρούτσα", που λένε και οι Ροδίτες;



Επειδή τον αρχικό σύνδεσμό τον έβαλα εγώ, εξηγούμαι:

δεν είπα ότι ο Eakin (ή ο Cuno) έχει δίκιο. Δεν είπα ότι το άρθρο έχει σχέση με τα Ελγίνεια. Και το άρθρο όντως είχε σχέση με την επικαιρότητα αλλά σε άλλη βάση:

The Affair of the Chinese Bronze Heads

Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για τα Ελγίνεια μπορεί να ενδιαφέρονται και για το άρθρο αυτό που μιλάει για γενικότερα ζητήματα. Δεν πήρα θέση και ούτε με ενδιαφέρει να πάρω θέση. Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που έβαλα σύνδεσμό σε κάποιο γενικότερο κείμενο, αλλά αν δεν σας αρέσει δεν θα το ξανακάνω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 22, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> "The astronauts also planted an American flag on the lunar surface. The rod to hold the flag out horizontally would not extend fully, so the flag ended up with a slight waviness, giving the appearance of being windblown. "


 Θενκς:) Βλέπω ότι ήταν και άλλο το πρόβλημα: The flag itself was difficult to erect, it was very hard to penetrate beyond about 6 to 8 inches into the lunar soil. 

Btw, ως προς αυτό (_Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που έβαλα σύνδεσμό σε κάποιο γενικότερο κείμενο, αλλά αν δεν σας αρέσει δεν θα το ξανακάνω_.) νομίζω ότι εκφράζω γενικότερη γνώμη λέγοντας "πολύ καλά έκανες".


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)

Μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση που όλως απρόοπτως το άρθρο του Eaking έγινε επικριτικό (αλήθεια είναι; ) και αυτό ξαφνικά αποτελεί επιχείρημα άξιο να τεθεί στην προκειμένη συζήτηση, εφόσον έχει ήδη κριτικαριστεί με περισσό πάθος, σαν αυτό να αποδεικνύει τι άραγε; Είτε είναι επικριτικό, είτε όχι, αυτό δεν αλλάζει σε τίποτα τα όσα έχουν ειπωθεί μέχρι στιγμής και την ουσία του επιχειρήματος, στην οποία μέχρι στιγμής οι αυτοβαφτιζόμενοι και κατ' όνομα Ρωμιοί (κάπως έτσι έγιναν και οι νεότουρκοι απόγονοι του Πλάτωνα και του Αριστοτέλη και οι σκοπιανοί του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου) τίποτα δεν έχουν αντιτάξει, πέρα από ένα τσούρμο παθιασμένα αντιιμπεριαλιστικά συνθήματα κατά των ΗΠΑ (οποίο πάθος), τα οποία ουδεμία σχέση είχαν ή έχουν με το θέμα (δεν θα τα αποκαλέσω πούτσες αφενός μεν γιατί δεν θέλω να βγάλω τον καφέ που πίνω πρωινιάτικα, αφετέρου δε γιατί με τα πίττουρα δεν θα ανακατευτώ άλλο).

Είτε υπάρχουν άνθρωποι στην Αγγλία που είναι υπέρ της επιστροφής (φυσικά και θα υπήρχαν), είτε όχι, και είτε το άρθρο αφορούσε τα Ελγίνεια, είτε όχι, η ουσία είναι μία και έχει τεθεί σταράτα. Και σε αυτήν την ουσία, κανείς από τους αυτοβαφτιζόμενους Ρωμιούς δεν έχει αντιτάξει μέχρι στιγμής τίποτα, παρά μόνο τα ίδια επιχείρηματα που χρησιμοποιούν οι ανά τον κόσμο Έλγιν, όταν θέλουν να βουτήξουν τα χέρια τους σε κάτι και να πουν αυτό είναι δικό μου!

Φυσικά και όλοι αγαπάμε και παινεύουμε το σπίτι μας. Απλά, κάποιοι από εμάς το αγαπούν και το παινεύουν αληθινά και στο πνεύμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)

curry said:


> @ambrose:
> Κλοπή από το Βρετανικό από πού κι ως πού; Από όσο γνωρίζω, δεν όρμησε κανείς να τα πάρει ετσιθελικά, αλλά ζητάει με κάθε νόμιμο μέσο να επιστρέψουν. Όρισε τι εννοείς κλοπή γιατί με χάνεις... και επίσης, γιατί αυτή ακυρώνεται με την πάροδο του χρόνου;



Θα αστειεύεσαι βέβαια! Εγώ να ορίσω τι είναι κλοπή; Εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ ότι είναι δικά μας. Εσείς βασίζετε όλη σας την επιχειρηματολογία πάνω σε αυτό και σας το αντιστρέφω για να δείτε ότι σαν επιχείρημα δεν στέκει. Πού είναι η κλοπή και τι προβλέπει το διεθνές δίκαιο; Υφίσταται στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση; Σας ζήτησα και πριν να το ορίσετε και δεν το κάνατε.



curry said:


> Όσο για την τελειότητα κλπ των έργων τέχνης, αυτό είναι το προσωπικό σου γούστο - π.χ. για μένα, αυτό ορίζεται από τον Ερμή του Πραξιτέλη. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι επιχείρημα, είναι σκέτο γούστο.



Και εδώ κάνεις λάθος. Ρώτα κάποιον που ξέρει τα πράγματα και έχει αντικειμενικότητα (δεν είναι δηλ. παθιασμένος με το ζήτημα της επιστροφής), να δούμε τι θα σου πει.



curry said:


> Όσο για τις υπόλοιπες διεκδικήσεις που λες ότι δεν κάνουμε, δεν είναι ανάγκη να καταντήσουμε γραφικοί: όπως είπα και πριν, η σημασία των μαρμάρων του Παρθενώνα είναι συμβολική σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό.



Συμβολική; Ως προς τι; Να εκτονώσουμε τα απωθημένα μας για τη σημερινή μας κατάντια; 



curry said:


> Και τέλος, γιατί σε ενοχλεί τόσο η επιθυμία να γυρίσουν πίσω τα μάρμαρα; Ειλικρινά δεν έχω καταλάβει πού το πας με τα επιχειρήματα που προβάλλεις (πέραν του εθνικισμού, που τον ανασύρεις μέσα από τις βλακείες του κάθε κακομοίρη στο facebook, αγνοώντας σχεδόν επιδεικτικά τόσο σοβαρό κόσμο που ασχολείται με το ζήτημα και δεν είναι εθνικιστής).



Με ενοχλεί για τους λόγους που έχω ήδη εξηγήσει. Μας ανήκουν; Ποιοι είναι το "μας"; Οι ΄'Ελληνες; Και πώς ξαφνικά έγιναν οι εθνικιστές (όταν μας βολεύει) "κακομοίρηδες" στο facebook; Ή αυτοί δεν είναι "μας";


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ίσως, γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να επανεξετάσουμε την έννοια της κλοπής.


Ο Έλγιν πήρε τα μάρμαρα βασιζόμενος σε ένα φιρμάνι (που πολλοί λένε ότι δεν ήταν καν φιρμάνι) το οποίο δεν υπάρχει πουθενά. Θέλει πολλή εξέταση αυτή η έννοια της κλοπής;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elgin_Marbles#Legality_of_the_removal_from_Athens


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)

Μα έχει εξεταστεί εξονυχιστικά νομίζω (το ζήτημα της κλοπής), σύμφωνα με το άρθρο της Wikipedia που παρέθεσες. Δεν μπορείς ξαφνικά μετά από 200 χρόνια να ζητάς δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι. Δηλ. πού μπαίνουν όρια; Και τι γίνεται σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις, τόσο σε σχέση με έργα τέχνης, όσο και με γη; Αλήθεια, μία χώρα θα μπορούσε με τον ίδιο τρόπο και σκεπτικό να εγείρει εδαφικές αξιώσεις; Δικά μας ήταν.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει: πιστεύεις ότι τα μάρμαρα πρέπει να μείνουν στο βρετανικό μουσείο; Και αν ναι, γιατί;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)

Νόμιζα πώς το είχα εξηγήσει ήδη. Δεν θεωρώ ότι "πρέπει" τίποτα. Αν το Βρετανικό, θέλει να τα δώσει, ας τα δώσει. Αν δεν θέλει, τέλος. Και ας σταματήσουμε να ασχολούμαστε με αυτό το ζήτημα. Αντιδρώ στο σκεπτικό και σε όλα αυτά που κρύβονται και που συνοψίζονται μέσα στο αίτημα της επιστροφής των μαρμάρων. Θεωρώ ότι είναι ένα ψέμα. Και μ' ενοχλεί βαθύτατα η όλη νοοτροπία. Θεωρώ ότι είναι ουσιαστική τροχοπέδη για την πολιτισμική πρόοδο και ανάπτυξη της Ελλάδας τώρα. 

Με απλά λόγια. Τι κάνεις αν δεν έχεις λεφτά και θέλει να πλουτίσεις; Ψάχνεις να βρεις δουλειά. Μόνο που εμείς αντί να προσπαθήσουμε να *δουλέψουμε *για να αποκτήσουμε *πλούτο* σήμερα, επιλέγουμε για άλλη μια φορά την εύκολη οδό και τώρα που η φωτιά φουντώνει πάλι, εμείς ντυνόμαστε τα αρχαία μας τα κάλλη. Άλλη μια εύκολη δικαιολογία και κάτι να ασχολούμαστε και να αναμασάμε. 

Επίσης, με ενοχλεί η αλαζονεία που προβάλλεται με τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις. Θεωρώ δηλ. ότι είναι απλά ένας τρόπος να εκτονώσουμε τον εγωισμό μας και όχι από πραγματική αγάπη για το πνεύμα του πολιτισμού.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2009)

Μα όσο και να δουλέψουμε, δεν μπορούμε να ξαναφτιάξουμε ένα παζλ αν λείπουν τα κομμάτια του. Δε νομίζω ότι είναι ψέμα όταν θέλει κάποιος να βλέπει τον Παρθενώνα έτσι όπως είναι εκεί που είναι σήμερα. 

Αν ο παππούς μου μου είχε αφήσει ένα ωραίο ρολόι τοίχου αντίκα, θα το φρόντιζα, θα το συντηρούσα και θα το έβαζα στο σαλόνι μου για να το βλέπω κάθε μέρα. Αν ο γείτονας μου είχε πάρει τους δείκτες, θα ήθελα να τους πάρω πίσω, γιατί ρολόι χωρίς δείκτες τι ρολόι είναι;

Άλλο να θέλω να έχω το ρολόι μου στο σαλόνι μου και άλλο να κάθομαι όλη μέρα και να λέω «είμαι φοβερή, έχω αυτό το τέλειο ρολόι» και να καρπώνομαι τον κόπο του παππού μου. Υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι, Αμβρόσιε, που τα διαχωρίζουν τα δύο.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 22, 2009)

Παρόλο που δεν έχω σκεφτεί το θέμα τόσο σε βάθος όσο εσείς που το συζητάτε εδώ (και παρά την σκωπτική μου υπογραφή), νομίζω ότι η θέση του Αμβρόσιου είναι πολύ ρεαλιστική. Στην όλη υπόθεση εμένα με απασχολεί κυρίως το εξής: η επιστροφή των μαρμάρων θα αποτελέσει προηγούμενο, συνεπώς και επιχείρημα για άλλες χώρες να διεκδικήσουν την επιστροφή παρόμοιων θησαυρών. Τι θα γίνει τότε; Θα βαρέσουν διάλυση όλα τα μεγάλα μουσεία;


Προσθήκη admin: Η σκωπτική υπογραφή (που σήμερα είναι, μεθαύριο μάλλον δεν θα είναι) λέει: «Yesterday / all my marbles seemed so far away».


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Μα όσο και να δουλέψουμε, δεν μπορούμε να ξαναφτιάξουμε ένα παζλ αν λείπουν τα κομμάτια του. Δε νομίζω ότι είναι ψέμα όταν θέλει κάποιος να βλέπει τον Παρθενώνα έτσι όπως είναι εκεί που είναι σήμερα.



ΟΚ. Αλλά εγώ λέω κάτι άλλο. Με το καλό να έρθουν, αν αποφασίσουν να τα δώσουν. Προσωπικά, δεν θα με χάλαγε καθόλου. Μακάρι κιόλας να γυρίσουν. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το ζήτημα. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι αντί να ενισχύσουν σήμερα την τέχνη, τους 'Ελληνες καλλιτέχνες και τον πολιτισμό εν γένει κάθονται και ασχολούνται με αυτά που έχουν περάσει και με τα μεγαλεία περασμένων εποχών. Για παράδειγμα: το Επιμελητήριο Εικαστικών Τεχνών Ελλάδας σήμερα δεν έχει λεφτά ούτε για τα στοιχειώδη (ένα παράδειγμα, φέρνω). Εμάς, ως κράτος σήμερα, τι μας εξυπηρετεί να ρίχνουμε τόσους πόρους, δημοσιότητα και ενέργεια σε μια τέτοια επιχείρηση; Πού είναι η σύγχρονη Ελληνική τέχνη; 

Κανείς δεν λέει ότι τα Ελγίνεια δεν είναι καλά. Φυσικά και είναι. Ούτε λέω ότι θα ήταν άσχημα αν τα είχαμε. Απλά θεωρώ ότι αν δεν αρπαζόμασταν τόσο πολύ από αυτά, ίσως να κοιτάζαμε αλλού για να αποκτήσουμε πολιτισμικό πλούτο και να αναπτυχθούμε.

Σε χώρες όπως η Ισπανία για παράδειγμα, με πλούσια παράδοση, αλλά και σύγχρονη παραγωγή, οι πολίτες εκτιμούν τους καλλιτέχνες σήμερα και αγοράζουν έργα για το σπίτι τους. Στην Ελλάδα, έχουμε φτάσει να πηγαίνουμε στο σούπερ μάρκετ και με κάθε Αριέλ των 10 κιλών να παίρνουμε δώρο πιάτα Μυταρά και Φασιανού.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Απλά θεωρώ ότι αν δεν αρπαζόμασταν τόσο πολύ από αυτά, ίσως να κοιτάζαμε αλλού για να αποκτήσουμε πολιτισμικό πλούτο και να αναπτυχθούμε.


Σιγά μην αναπτυσσόμασταν! 
Και τώρα τι θα γένουμε χωρίς Ελγίνεια.
Τα μάρμαρα αυτά ήσαν μια κάποια λύσις.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2009)

Σωστά όλα αυτά για τη σύγχρονη τέχνη. Ωστόσο, άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο.

Ο Παρθενώνας είναι το σύμβολο της Αθήνας, όπως είναι και το Μπιγκ Μπεν για το Λονδίνο, ο Πύργος του Άιφελ για το Παρίσι, το Κολοσαίο για τη Ρώμη, κτλ κτλ. Πρέπει να είναι εδώ και να είναι ολόκληρος. Στο κάτω κάτω, γιατί να χρησιμοποιεί τα μάρμαρα ως ατραξιόν το Βρετανικό Μουσείο, κάνοντας μνημόσυνο με ξένα κόλυβα; Μπορεί η είσοδος να είναι δωρεάν, ωστόσο το μουσείο αποτελεί τουριστικό πόλο έλξης στο Λονδίνο γενικότερα.

Τέλος, δε νομίζω ότι μεγάλη μερίδα όσων ζητούν την επιστροφή τη θεωρούν πανάκεια για την ανάπτυξη της Ελλάδας. Μην τρελαθούμε.


----------



## curry (Jun 22, 2009)

Από πού κι ως πού το να υποστηρίζουμε το ένα σημαίνει ότι δεν υποστηρίζουμε το άλλο; Μεταξύ των υπερμάχων της επιστροφής των μαρμάρων είναι φτασμένοι (και μη) εικαστικοί και λοιποί καλλιτέχνες. Τόσο ανόητοι είναι που έχουν γραμμένο τον κλάδο τους και κοιτάνε τα μάρμαρα;
Και, εν πάση περιπτώσει, για το όργιο χρόνων και χρόνων στο υπουργείο πολιτισμού ποιος φταίει; Για τα σκάνδαλα που το μαστίζουν, ποιος φταίει; Για τα χρήματα που κατασπαταλώνται π.χ. σε μη κερδοσκοπικές/κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις-φαντάσματα, ποιος φταίει; Και ένα σωρό άλλα αίσχη γνωστά στο πανελλήνιο. Και εντέλει, αν φταίει η διεκδίκηση των μαρμάρων επειδή τρώει ας πούμε ανθρώπινους πόρους και χρήμα το οποίο θα μπορούσε να διατεθεί αλλιώς, σε τι βαθμό μπορεί να συγκριθεί με το παραπάνω πάρτι δισεκατομμυρίων;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)

Η διεκδίκηση των μαρμάρων δεν φταίει (μόνο) στο ότι τρώει πόρους και χρήματα, αλλά στο ότι μας δίνει μια ψευδή αίσθηση πολιτισμού και ανάπτυξης (και την ακηδία που αυτό συνεπάγεται). Και αυτό που είπε τόσο εύγλωττα ο Ζάζουλα.


----------



## curry (Jun 22, 2009)

Ναι αλλά, αυτή την ψευδαίσθηση την δίνει σε ανθρώπους που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν το πάνε παραπέρα το πράγμα και αρκούνται σε ό,τι τους σερβίρεται. Από εκεί και πέρα, υπάρχουν και άλλοι άνθρωποι και δεν είναι λίγοι. Και πολλοί τέτοιοι άνθρωποι αγωνίζονται παράλληλα για ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα κι είναι κρίμα να ακυρώνουμε τις προσπάθειές τους.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)

Μόλις ανακάλυψα κι αυτό. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι ακριβές, αλλά είναι σίγουρα ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Μόλις ανακάλυψα κι αυτό. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι ακριβές, αλλά είναι σίγουρα ενδιαφέρον.



Εδώ δεν υπάρχει τίποτε το πρωτότυπο. Αναφερόμαστε σε μια παγκόσμια, πανανθρώπινη, διαχρονική και βάλτε ό,τι άλλο θέλετε πρακτική. Η έννοια του ιστορικού μνημείου είναι υπόθεση των δύο-τριών (και πολύ βάζω) τελευταίων αιώνων. Παλαιότερα, για να επιβιώσει ένα οικοδόμημα θα έπρεπε να συνεχίζει να χρησιμοποιείται: ειδάλλως, ή αντιμετωπιζόταν με αδιαφορία και έκανε τη δουλειά της η φθορά του χρόνου, ή (το συνηθέστερο για κτίρια που βρίσκονταν σε πόλεις που εξακολουθούσαν να κατοικούνται) ήταν χρησιμότατο ως πηγή οικοδομικών υλικών. Να πούμε, λ.χ (και για να μην αναφερόμαστε μόνο σε "επιτεύγματα" δυτικών πολιτισμών και κοινωνιών) ότι το μεγάλο μουσουλμανικό τέμενος της Κορδούης είναι γεμάτο από κίονες προερχόμενους από ρωμαϊκά μνημεία; Κι έπειτα, πώς νομίζετε ότι τη γλύτωσε η Ακρόπολη; Χάρη στο ότι εξακολούθησε να χρησιμοποιείται: στα βυζαντινά χρόνια ο Παρθενώνας ήταν η χριστιανική μητρόπολη των Αθηνών, ενώ γενικά ο "ιερός βράχος" ήταν έδρα του μητροπολίτη Αθηνών. Στα χρόνια της φραγκοκρατίας, εκεί ήταν η έδρα του εκάστοτε φεουδάρχη, κύριου της πόλης: κι αν οι Βουργουνδοί ντε λα Ρος δεν συνήθιζαν να κατοικούν στην Αθήνα (η Θήβα ήταν ουσιαστικά η πρωτεύουσα του δουκάτου τους), τουλάχιστον οι Φλωρεντινοί Ατσαγιόλι ως κύριοι των Αθηνών τίμησαν τον χώρο με το παραπάνω, χτίζοντας και ένα εξαίρετο μεσαιωνικό πύργο (ο οποίος σωζόταν μέχρι τα τέλη του 19ου αι., όταν κατεδαφίστηκε προκειμένου να αναδειχτούν καλύτερα τα κλασσικά μνημεία - να κι ένα ακόμη ζήτημα για προβληματισμό). Άρα, το να ξεκινήσουμε την αποκατάσταση των μνημείων της αρχαιότητας αποσπώντας τμήματα που ενσωματώθηκαν σε μνημεία μεταγενέστερων εποχών μου φαίνεται ανεδαφικό (λαϊκισμός; άγνοια ιστορικών δεδομένων;). Αφενός αγνοεί ποιά ήταν η πρακτική διαχρονικά, αφετέρου μοιάζει να έχει ως σημείο εκκίνησης την παραδοχή ότι υπάρχουν ευγενή και παρακατιανά ιστορικά μνημεία. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι η εποχή μας είχε ξεπεράσει κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)

Καλά, δεν φαντάζομαι κι εγώ ότι το λέει στα σοβαρά (γιατί πώς θα ήταν δυνατό άλλωστε). Μάλλον ρητορικά το θέτει.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το ζήτημα είναι ότι αντί να ενισχύσουν σήμερα την τέχνη, τους 'Ελληνες καλλιτέχνες και τον πολιτισμό εν γένει κάθονται και ασχολούνται με αυτά που έχουν περάσει και με τα μεγαλεία περασμένων εποχών. Για παράδειγμα: το Επιμελητήριο Εικαστικών Τεχνών Ελλάδας σήμερα δεν έχει λεφτά ούτε για τα στοιχειώδη (ένα παράδειγμα, φέρνω). Εμάς, ως κράτος σήμερα, τι μας εξυπηρετεί να ρίχνουμε τόσους πόρους, δημοσιότητα και ενέργεια σε μια τέτοια επιχείρηση; Πού είναι η σύγχρονη Ελληνική τέχνη;


Η διαφορά σε αυτό το εγχείρημα ήταν ότι δεν εξαντλήθηκε σε μια διεκδίκηση εκ του ασφαλούς - ζητάω από τα έτοιμα των άλλων. Συνοδεύτηκε και εκφράσθηκε από το νέο μουσείο, δηλαδή από τη χειροπιαστή μέριμνα για την ιστορική μας κληρονομιά. Και αυτό αποτελεί και το ηχηρό επιχείρημα της Ελλάδας. Και κρατική πολιτική στον πολιτισμό, αντίθετα από ό,τι έχουν επιβάλει τα συμφέροντα των δημιουργών σε κάθε τομέα (η περίφημη τρύπα του πολιτισμού), δεν είναι το κράτος να γυρίζει ταινίες, να ζωγραφίζει πίνακες και να γράφει μουσική, αλλά πρωτίστως να διαμορφώνει το κοινό που απαιτεί και χαίρεται την καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία. Γι αυτό φτιάχνει και μουσεία.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Η διαφορά σε αυτό το εγχείρημα ήταν ότι δεν εξαντήθηκε σε μια διεκδίκηση εκ του ασφαλούς - ζητάω από τα έτοιμα των άλλων.



Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω εδώ, Ποια έτοιμα των άλλων; Θα ήθελες να το εξηγήσεις λίγο;



tsioutsiou said:


> Συνοδεύτηκε και εκφράσθηκε από το νεό μουσείο, δηλαδή από τη χειροπιαστή μέριμνα για την ιστορική μας κληρονομιά. Και αυτό αποτελεί και το ηχηρό επιχείρημα της Ελλάδας.



Τα μάρμαρα και το μουσείο νομίζω ότι ήταν η αρχική ιδέα του ατόμου που εμπνεύστηκε αυτό το εγχείρημα. Αλλά αυτό δεν απαντάει στην ουσία του προβλήματος, ούτε στην ουσία αυτών που λέω εγώ. Απαντάει; Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εδώ δηλαδή αν ένα κομμάτι του υπουργείου πολιτισμού, για μια φορά ενδιαφέρθηκε και υλοποίησε κάτι. Μας ενδιαφέρει η ουσία, η λογική και η υπόσταση του εγχειρήματος, των επιχειρημάτων που το συνοδεύουν και του σκοπού τον οποίο επιτελεί. Γιατί, ειλικρινά, ποιον σκοπό επιτελεί όλη αυτή η ιστορία; Ρωτάω και ξαναρωτάω και απάντηση δεν παίρνω.



tsioutsiou said:


> Και κρατική πολιτική στον πολιτισμό, αντίθετα από ό,τι έχουν επιβάλει τα συμφέροντα των δημιουργών σε κάθε τομέα (η περίφημη τρύπα του πολιτισμού), δεν είναι το κράτος να γυρίζει ταινίες, να ζωγραφίζει πίνακες και να γράφει μουσική, αλλά πρωτίστως να διαμορφώνει το κοινό που απαιτεί και χαίρεται την καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία. Γι αυτό φτιάχνει και μουσεία.



Δεν αναφέρθηκα αναγκαστικά σε κρατικές επιχορηγήσεις και στον πόνο του κάθε ζωγράφου ή σκηνοθέτη. Αναφέρθηκα και αναφερόμουν πρωτίστως στη νοοτροπία και στις προτεραιότητες Ελλήνων και κράτους. Γιατί για να αλλάξουν όλα τα άλλα, πρώτα πρέπει να αλλάξουν τα μυαλά. 

Αλλά μια και το έθεσες σε αυτό το επίπεδο, σου απαντώ: σε όλες τις χώρες υπάρχουν κρατικές επιχορηγήσεις (σκέφτομαι π.χ. το αγγλικό Arts Council). Αυτό δε, ανά τους αιώνες. Δεν είναι καινούργιο φαινόμενο. Πάντα υπάρχει ένας πάτρονας. Αλλιώς, δεν γίνεται. Η Ευρώπη δεν είναι Αμερική. Οπότε, καλό θα ήταν να πέφτει κανά φράγκο στους δημιουργούς, μπας και γίνει τίποτα (και γίνεται).

Αλλά πέρα από κρατικές επιχορηγήσεις, υπάρχει και η σαφέστατη ανάγκη για τη διαμόρφωση ή καλλιέργεια του κοινού όπως λες εσύ. Και αυτό με το νέο μουσείο της Ακρόπολης, εγώ δεν βλέπω πώς επιτυγχάνεται. Εκτός κι αν θέλουμε, να βάζουμε συνέχεια τους γλύπτες και τους ζωγράφους να φτιάχνουν έργα σε παραδοσιακό ή μικρομέγαλο νέο Greek Style, βλ. μελανόμορφα κ.ο.κ. ad nauseam και να φιλοσοφούμε ατερμόνως για τον Αλκιβιάδη και την Αθήνα του 5ου, όπως άλλωστε γίνεται εδώ και δεκαετίες σε αυτή τη χώρα με όλα τα ψευδή κατασκευάσματα της _ελληνικότητας_. Τα οποία όταν δε βρίσκουν έρεισμα στην αρχαιοπρέπεια, το ρίχνουν στο ρεμπέτικο, τον τούρκικο καφέ (που μετονομάστηκε ελληνικός) και τα κομπολόγια. Κι όταν ούτε εκεί βρίσκουν, έχουμε τους πιθηκισμούς της Δύσης.

Οπότε, πού κύριοι είναι η κρατική πολιτική σας για τον πολιτισμό; Στο να βάζετε στους σταθμούς του Μετρό φωτό της Μαρίας Κάλλας και της Μελίνας; Οποία ένδεια!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2009)

Εσύ ρωτάς γιατί ναι ωστόσο πολλοί, μεταξύ των οποίων και εγώ, ρωτούν εσένα _γιατί όχι_ και η απάντηση που παίρνουν είναι τουλάχιστον ασαφής. Γιατί όχι μουσείο της Ακρόπολης; Γιατί όχι επιστροφή των μαρμάρων; Γιατί όχι ενασχόληση με την αρχαία ελληνική κληρονομιά υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι η ενασχόλησή μας με την τέχνη δε θα εξαντλείται εκεί; Γιατί είσαι τόσο αντίθετος;


----------



## curry (Jun 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> τον τούρκικο καφέ (που μετονομάστηκε ελληνικός)



 Μην γίνεσαι άδικος τώρα, αυτός ο καφές αν ήταν άνθρωπος, θα είχε πάθει κρίση προσωπικότητας: για παράδειγμα, οι Αιγύπτιοι τον λένε αιγυπτιακό, οι Τούρκοι, τούρκικο, οι Έλληνες, ελληνικό, οι Άραβες, αραβικό κ.ο.κ. Βασικά, αραβικός είναι. 

In the Arab world, "Turkish" coffee is the most common kind of coffee, where it is called Arabic coffee (qahwa `arabiyah, قهوة ﻋﺮﺑﻴﺔ ) or Shāmi (Levantine) coffee, as the Turks learned this method of making coffee from the Arabs of the Bilad al-Sham. 

Και γενικότερα άσε, μπέρδεμα η ιστορία, δεν είναι μόνο ένας καφές, έχει να κάνει και με τις παραλλαγές, δηλαδή, αν βάζεις μέσα μπαχάρια ή όχι και διάφορα τέτοια τοπικά. Γι' αυτό και η κρίση προσωπικότητας του καφέ. Και καθόλου δεν στράβωσαν οι Αιγύπτιοι όταν τους είπα ότι εμείς τον λέμε ελληνικό. Εκείνοι με πληροφόρησαν πρώτη φορά για τα παραπάνω, κάπου στα 1999, στο Παρίσι. Και κέρασαν και μπακλαβά, οι μερακλήδες (λουκουμάκι δεν είχαν).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)

curry said:


> Μην γίνεσαι άδικος τώρα, αυτός ο καφές αν ήταν άνθρωπος, θα είχε πάθει κρίση προσωπικότητας: για παράδειγμα, οι Αιγύπτιοι τον λένε αιγυπτιακό, οι Τούρκοι, τούρκικο, οι Έλληνες, ελληνικό, οι Άραβες, αραβικό κ.ο.κ. Βασικά, αραβικός είναι.



LOL. Εγώ όταν ήμουν παιδάκι, θυμάμαι ότι τον έλεγαν τούρκικο. Ε, σιγά-σιγά έγινε ελληνικός. Αλλά εκεί θα κολλήσουμε; Ελληνικός; Ελληνικός! :)

(εγώ πίνω καπουτσίνο)


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> (εγώ πίνω καπουτσίνο)


Τώρα κατάλαβα πώς μπερδεύτηκε ο καφές με μέλη του σώματος...

Παράκληση: ας κρατηθεί το επίπεδο της συζήτησης στο ύψος των αετωμάτων, μην αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο «Σε τούτα εδώ τα βάρβαρα». Επιτρέπονται μόνο οι παρεκτροπές πριν από την πόση του πρώτου πρωινού (ελληνικού, τούρκικου, καπουτσίνου κ.λπ.).


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)

Α, όχι εδώ;


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Α, όχι εδώ;


Βεβαίως και αυτό θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει. Να γίνει «μπερδεύουμε την πούτσα με τη βούρτσα». Αλλά προφανώς το λένε έτσι οι Ροδίτες. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)

Σωστά. Ζητάω ταπεινά συγγνώμη και παύω να ανακατεύομαι με τα πίττουρα:



Ambrose said:


> (δεν θα τα αποκαλέσω πούτσες αφενός μεν γιατί δεν θέλω να βγάλω τον καφέ που πίνω πρωινιάτικα, αφετέρου δε γιατί με τα πίττουρα δεν θα ανακατευτώ άλλο).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 24, 2009)

ΑΞΙΟΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟΙ ΕΛΙΓΜΟΙ ΣΤΑ ΕΓΚΑΙΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΟΥ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΗΣ
Η πολιτική της καρέκλας
Γιώργος Κύρτσος
22-06-2009

Το γεγονός ότι ο υπουργός Πολιτισμού κ. Σαμαράς με τίμησε προσκαλώντας με στα επίσημα εγκαίνια του νέου Μουσείου της Ακρόπολης μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να παρατηρήσω πώς λειτουργεί η ελληνική κυβέρνηση μέσα από την κατανομή των θέσεων για τους επίσημους προσκεκλημένους, στην αίθουσα όπου έγιναν οι ομιλίες των ηγετών.

Αναντιστοιχία

Οι πρώην υπουργοί Πολιτισμού, οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς του ΠΑΣΟΚ, (Βενιζέλος, Πάγκαλος, Μικρούτσικος) ήταν τοποθετημένοι σε μία από τις τελευταίες σειρές, στο βάθος της αίθουσας. Τόσο ο πρωθυπουργός κ. Καραμανλής όσο και ο υπουργός Πολιτισμού κ. Σαμαράς έδωσαν έμφαση στη συνέχεια μιας πολιτικής που είχε πρωταγωνιστές τον Κωνσταντίνο Καραμανλή, τη Μελίνα Μερκούρη, τον Κώστα Σημίτη αλλά και τη σημερινή ηγεσία και οδήγησε στην κατασκευή του υπερσύγχρονου και πανέμορφου νέου Μουσείου της Ακρόπολης. Οι κυβερνητικοί παράγοντες θα υποστήριζαν καλύτερα την επιχειρηματολογία τους εάν δεν είχαν υποβαθμίσει τους πρώην υπουργούς Πολιτισμού, δίνοντάς τους θέση στο βάθος της αίθουσας.

Πρώτα τα συμφέροντα

Αξιοπερίεργη κρίνουμε και την επιλογή της κυβέρνησης υπέρ των εκπροσώπων μεγάλων επιχειρηματικών συμφερόντων -κυρίως του τραπεζικού και άλλων κλάδων- στους οποίους δόθηκαν οι πρώτες θέσεις, παράλληλες με εκείνες πολιτικών ηγετών και υψηλών προσκεκλημένων. Οι τιμητικές θέσεις δεν θα έπρεπε να πάνε σε εκπροσώπους του κεφαλαίου -οι περισσότεροι από τους οποίους, μάλιστα, στηρίζονται σε αυτήν τη φάση στο δημόσιο χρήμα για να ξεπεράσουν τις συνέπειες της χρηματοπιστωτικής κρίσης- αλλά σε κορυφαίους εκπροσώπους της τέχνης και του πολιτισμού -δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε τη λειτουργία και την αποστολή του νέου Μουσείου-, προκειμένου να αποκτήσουν τα εγκαίνια διεθνή ακτινοβολία.

Ήταν τέτοια η υποβάθμιση των δημιουργών στα εγκαίνια, ώστε δεν προσκλήθηκαν ή τουλάχιστον δεν εμφανίστηκαν κορυφαίες διεθνείς προσωπικότητες της τέχνης, των γραμμάτων και του πολιτισμού και κανένας επίσημος ομιλητής δεν βρήκε δύο καλά λόγια να πει για τον Ελβετό αρχιτέκτονα κ. Τσούμι, ο οποίος έκανε πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή και πρωτοποριακή δουλειά.

Σοβαρό λάθος θεωρούμε και την «υποβάθμιση» των Ευρωπαίων επιτρόπων στη 12η, 13η σειρά των θέσεων. Όπως τόνισε και ο πρόεδρος της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής κ. Μπαρόζο στην ομιλία του, η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή στήριξε την προσπάθεια της Ελλάδας να αποκτήσει το νέο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης και θα έπρεπε να ανταποδώσουμε, δείχνοντας μεγαλύτερο σεβασμό στα μέλη της Eυρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής.

Η εντύπωση που μου δημιουργήθηκε είναι ότι μας λείπει πάντα η δυνατότητα άσκησης ευρύτερης πολιτικής και περιοριζόμαστε στην προβολή της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης και του πάρε-δώσε που έχουν εκπρόσωποί της με διάφορα επιχειρηματικά ή και διαπλεκόμενα συμφέροντα. Τα εγκαίνια του νέου Μουσείου έδωσαν την ευκαιρία για την επικράτηση νέων αντιλήψεων στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, που δυστυχώς έμεινε ανεκμετάλλευτη.


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2009)

Προκειμένου να κρίνουν οι τυχόν ενδιαφερόμενοι αν το άρθρο του Eakin είναι ή όχι επικριτικό των απόψεων Cuno, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να διαβάσουν όλο το άρθρο από το λινκ που έδωσε ο Agezerlis, βάζω εδώ τα παραθέματα που αποδεικνύουν κατά τη γνώμη μου του λόγου το αληθές:

(…) These are large and provocative claims, and despite Cuno's protestations to the contrary, seem designed less to forge common cause with archaeologists than to accuse them of "allying with the nationalistic programs of many of these nations" in order to gain access to sites. He also expends little effort confronting unscrupulous behavior by museums that has helped give the recent restitution claims such force. As a result, some critics have viewed Who Owns Antiquity? as so partisan that they have not bothered to scrutinize its arguments. This is a pity, because whatever one makes of Cuno's thesis, it brings into focus some urgent questions—for museums and for archaeology—that have yet to be given much attention.

(…) Cuno's Manichaean view of cultural property—with national laws facing off against cosmopolitan museums—

(…) Various objections can be raised about this story. To associate encyclopedic museums with the Enlightenment rather than with the rise of the nation-state ignores, for example, the extent to which such museums —in France, Germany, and Britain—were themselves essential (and sometimes rapacious) instruments of late-eighteenth- or nineteenth-century nationalism; they often served to project imperial ambitions and create aesthetic links between their nations and the great civilizations of antiquity. Also, the influence of partage was never as great as Cuno would like us to believe. While there were some exceptional archaeology expeditions by the large collecting museums, they relied heavily on the art market throughout the early twentieth century. Nor is it clear that the UNESCO convention has been much of a factor in recent repatriation efforts.

(…) Still, an overtly nationalist approach to cultural property may not be the worst fate for a country's ancient sites. In a discussion of twentieth-century Iraq, for example, Cuno recounts how the successful system of _partage_ established by Gertrude Bell under the British Mandate broke down in the 1930s when Iraqi leaders—in particular the Iraqi nationalist Sat'i al-Husri, who became director of antiquities in 1934—began to see control and ownership of the Mesopotamian heritage as a crucial dimension of nation-building. By the time of Saddam Hussein, archaeological finds had become subject to what Cuno describes as "political manipulation" aimed at serving "the ends of the Ba'thist Party." Yet he does not mention that such state interest—however questionable its aims—also meant that, until the economic crisis of the 1990s, Iraq had almost no looting, and foreign archaeologists considered its antiquities administration one of the best-funded and most professional in the Middle East.

(…) Indeed, the recent emphasis on repatriation as a solution to antiquities disputes is unfortunate: tracking down unprovenanced artifacts that may have left a country years earlier does little to address contemporary looting problems, and it rarely makes the objects in question more meaningful to archaeologists or accessible to the public than they were in a foreign museum. But are concerns such as these grounds for doing away with cultural property laws entirely?

(…) The stark reality facing art museums today is that the era of large-scale collecting of antiquities has come to a close. In the United States, the situation is further complicated by the dependency of large museums on wealthy private donors and patrons, whose contributions have often related to their own interests as collectors.

(…) Of course the extent to which modern peoples are connected to their ancient territorial forebears can be debated—as Ingrid Rowland has argued, the link in the Italian case is much stronger than Cuno allows. But the larger problem with Cuno's argument is the assumption that the legitimacy of a country's laws depends on the veracity of the claims it makes about its origins, rather than on a more basic principle of sovereign power.

(…) Yet as other museum directors have demonstrated (…) the divide between collecting museums and foreign governments is already a good deal less wide than Cuno suggests. One of the last exhibitions organized by Philippe de Montebello at the Met before his retirement, for example, was "Beyond Babylon: Art, Trade, and Diplomacy in the Second Millennium BC." (...) the exhibition was a loan show based on extensive contributions from supposedly "nationalist" archaeological countries—including Turkey, Greece, and Egypt, as well as Georgia, Armenia, and Lebanon. (Remarkably, Syria also agreed to send over fifty works, but was discouraged from doing so by recent US legislation concerning countries designated as state sponsors of terrorism.) While, as Cuno stresses, the range of antiquities museums can acquire has been severely limited by national cultural property laws, "Beyond Babylon" suggests that there are many ways besides collecting for cosmopolitanism to flourish.
Indeed, the easing of restrictions on international loans—encouraged, in part, by innovative restitution agreements such as that between the Met and Italy—is already doing much to reconcile collecting museums and archaeological nations. (...) Past experience has shown that permanent acquisitions may do little to encourage cosmopolitanism in the countries from which the objects derive while increasing the threat to archaeological sites.
In contrast, lending can work both ways: the rich diversity of American, British, French, and German museums can be seen in countries that do not have international art of their own, even as loans from archaeological countries, like those in the Babylon show, provide Western museums with what can no longer be acquired outright. Rather than a threat to the cosmopolitan ideal, then, the new détente between foreign governments and American museums should be seen as an essential step in confronting the urgent problem of the destruction of archaeological sites.

Υ.Γ. 1: Βεβαίως και υπάρχουν εραστές της αρχαίας Ελλάδας στις ΗΠΑ. Από πού κι ως πού όμως ταυτίζονται με τις απόψεις Cuno;
Υ.Γ. 2: Το θέμα μικρή μόνο, μακρινή και έμμεση σχέση έχει με τα Ελγίνεια. Θα άξιζε ένα ξεχωριστό νήμα, αλλά αφού αποτελεί πια, ως μη ώφειλε, αναπόσπαστο τμήμα του παρόντος νήματος, το συνεχίζω εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 25, 2009)

Μα τι σημασία έχει αν το άρθρο του Eaking είναι επικριτικό των απόψεων Cuno ή όχι. Γι' αυτό κάναμε όλη αυτή τη συζήτηση;


----------



## Costas (Jun 25, 2009)

Ποια συζήτηση: τη συζήτηση για τα Ελγίνεια (υπόθεση του 1800), ή τη συζήτηση για το σε ποιον (πρέπει να) ανήκουν σήμερα οι αρχαιότητες που βρίσκονται στο έδαφος του κάθε κράτους; Γιατί εγώ δεν συμμετείχα καθόλου σχεδόν στην πρώτη. Αν μιλάμε ωστόσο για τη δεύτερη, τότε έχει σημασία. Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, όπως εσύ παρέθεσες τις απόψεις Cuno δια στόματος Eakin, έτσι κι εγώ παρέθεσα τώρα την ανταπάντηση του Eakin δια στόματος Eakin. For fairness' sake.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 25, 2009)

Κάνεις ένα διαχωρισμό τον οποίο εγώ δεν έκανα. Εγώ παρέθεσα ένα συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα και το συσχέτισα με τα Ελγίνεια. Εσύ απάντησες στη δική μου παράθεση. Οπότε, ας είμαστε ξεκάθαροι πάνω σε αυτό. Τώρα, αν θες να υπερασπιστείς Cuno ή Eakin ή οποιονδήποτε άλλο, όπως αγαπάς... Αλλά να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι για το τι συζητάμε.


----------



## crystal (Jun 29, 2009)

Αφού χθες πήγαμε στην Μαλακάσα και γυρίσαμε άπρακτοι (καταραμένο χαλάζι), είπαμε να επισκεφτούμε το ΝΜΑ. Λοιπόν, το επιχείρημα ότι δεν είχαμε πού να στεγάσουμε τα μάρμαρα καταρρίφθηκε. Τώρα μόνο μη μας ρωτήσουν πόσο θα τα προσέχουμε εκεί που τα βάλαμε.
Τα αγάλματα και οι επιγραφές βρίσκονται διάσπαρτα σε διάφορα σημεία της αίθουσας, ανάλογα με το μνημείο στο οποίο ανήκαν, ενώ σε προθήκες βρίσκονται τα μικροαντικείμενα. Οι Καρυάτιδες είναι στημένες όλες μαζί σ' ένα βάθρο. Υποτίθεται πως αυτά τα πράγματα άντεξαν δυόμισι χιλιάδες χρόνια και πρέπει να τα προσέχουμε, αλλά όπως λέει κι ένας φίλος, οι Έλληνες είναι ένας λαός χωρίς ελπίδα κι όποιος πιστεύει το αντίθετο ζει σε λάθος σύννεφο. 
Χθες το Μουσείο είχε πολλούς επισκέπτες. Που άγγιζαν τις Καρυάτιδες μία-μία κι έβγαζαν φωτογραφίες με φλας, παρά τις συνεχείς ανακοινώσεις από τα μεγάφωνα. Επίσης είχε δυο-τρεις φύλακες σε κάθε όροφο, οι οποίοι χαχάνιζαν σε πηγαδάκια στις γωνίες αδιαφορώντας για τον πανικό που επικρατούσε. Το αποκορύφωμα ήρθε στην αίθουσα των γλυπτών του Παρθενώνα. Αφού εγώ έκραξα μια Αμερικανίδα, που παρακολουθούσε το παιδί της να πιάνει και με τα δυο του χέρια το πόδι του αλόγου απ' το αέτωμα, ακούσαμε φωνές λίγο πιο πέρα. Μια κυρία φώναζε σ' έναν μεσήλικα, που χτυπούσε με τη γροθιά του τη ζωφόρο. Πώς χτυπάμε το ξύλο για να δούμε αν είναι κούφιο; Έτσι. Την αυθεντική ζωφόρο, όχι το εκμαγείο. Η κυρία φώναζε, ο άλλος αντί να σκύψει το κεφάλι και να φύγει προσπαθούσε να αμυνθεί («εντάξει πια, τι έκανα;») κι οι φύλακες πουθενά. 
Μια φίλη μου έριξε την ιδέα του ηλεκτροφόρου φράχτη. Εγώ πάλι λέω πως, αν δεν μπορείς να τα προστατεύσεις αξιοπρεπώς, άφησέ τα εκεί που βρίσκονται. Μπήκα στο Μουσείο γεμάτη χαρά και βγήκα ένα κουβάρι νεύρα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2009)

Χωρίς να λέω ότι έχεις άδικο, το ίδιο ακριβώς γίνεται και στο Λούβρο: όλοι οι τουρίστες αγκαλιάζουν τη Νίκη της Σαμοθράκης για να βγουν φωτογραφία, χουφτώνουν την Αφροδίτη της Μήλου απ' όπου μπορέσουν (μπας και δεν τους πιστέψουν οι φίλοι τους ότι την είδαν από κοντά) και μόνο η Τζοκόντα τη γλιτώνει γιατί είναι πίσω από τζάμι.

Στο βρετανικό μουσείο δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται το ίδιο, όσες φορές έχω πάει Λονδίνο αρνούμαι να πατήσω πόδι μέσα.


----------



## crystal (Jun 29, 2009)

Ναι, και γι αυτό εμείς φωνάζουμε πως τα 'χουν παρατημένα και δεν τα προσέχουν, οπότε να μας τα δώσουν εμάς που τα πονάμε γιατί είναι δικά μας και θα τα 'χουμε σαν τα μάτια μας! :)


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Απαπαπα! Αίσχος! Ντροπή να βάζουν χέρι και στα αγάλματα!
Σε ποιο μουσείο έχουμε τον Ερμή του Πραξιτέλη; :-D


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2009)

Πάντως, ρε γαμώτο, είναι και θέμα παιδείας του επισκέπτη: πολύ μυαλό θέλει να ξέρεις ότι δεν πρέπει να απλώνεις το ξερό σου;


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 29, 2009)

Όσο σκέφτομαι την κατσάδα που είχα φάει μυξιάρικο όταν τόλμησα να αγγίξω το μεταλλικό στήριγμα ενός μικρού αγάλματος στο παλιό μουσείο από έναν φύλακα, συνειδητοποιώ ότι οι καιροί έχουν αλλάξει τρομερά...
Ακόμα το θυμάμαι, φανταστείτε ότι πριν από κάποια χρόνια που βρέθηκα στη Σαμοθράκη, κοιτούσα συνέχεια τριγύρω μου στον αρχαιολογικό χώρο για να μην πατήσω κατά λάθος κάτι που δεν έπρεπε.
Κατά τα άλλα, ακόμα μια λυπηρή απόδειξη ότι η έλλειψη επαφής μεταξύ των ανθρώπων τούς στρέφει στην ύλη .


----------



## Elsa (Jun 29, 2009)

Μου κάνει πολύ εντύπωση! Υποτίθεται οτι φέραμε τις Καρυάτιδες σε κλειστό χώρο για να τις προστατεύσουμε από το καυσαέριο και την όξινη βροχή και θα τις χάσουμε από τις θωπείες; 

Πάντως, αν θέλετε να απολαύσετε αγριάδα, πηγαίνετε βόλτα με παιδάκια στην Αρχαία Αγορά.
Έχει κάτι dominatrix-φύλακες που σε κάνουν να φοβάσαι να πατήσεις τα πετραδάκια στα μονοπάτια μήπως και είναι αρχαία κειμήλια και απαιτούν από τα παιδιά να περπατούν αργά και να μιλούν χαμηλόφωνα (σε ανοιχτό χώρο τώρα λέμε!) 
Δεν λέω να παίζουν ποδόσφαιρο βέβαια, αλλά αν δεν αφήσεις -τα παιδιά ειδικά- να νιώσουν λίγο άνετα μέσα σε υπαίθριο αρχαιολογικό χώρο, είναι να σιχτιρίζουν που σε άκουσαν και ήρθαν μαζί σου...


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2009)

Με τίποτα δεν είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι. ειναι αυστηροί οι φύλακες; Βλέπεις (τους τουριστες ειδικά) να τους κοροιδεύουν πίσω από την πλάτη τους. Είναι χαλαροί και άνετοι; Παραπονιόμαστε.


----------



## crystal (Jun 29, 2009)

Χαμηλόφωνα γιατί; Τα ντεσιμπέλ διαβρώνουν την πέτρα;
Στα μπόνους της χθεσινής επίσκεψης, εύχαρις συνταξιούχος που μας ανέπτυξε την θεωρία περί Εβραίων + Κίσινγκερ κατά ελληνικής παιδείας. «Ναι, είναι εμφανής η παιδεία μας, μια ματιά να ρίξετε γύρω σας φτάνει», του απάντησε η αδερφή μου. Πολλά νεύρα, παιδιά, πολλά νεύρα! :Ρ


----------



## curry (Jun 29, 2009)

Στο Βρετανικό Μουσείο, για να περάσεις από την αίθουσα με τα σουμεριακά (ή ασσυριακά, κάτι τέτοιο) εκθέματα, κυριολεκτικά τρίβεσαι πάνω τους. Ένας υπέρβαρος θα σφήνωνε άνετα. Το δε χούφτωμα που τρώνε τα αιγυπτιακά, αφήστε το. Είχα φρίξει εντελώς - κυρίως γιατί θυμάμαι κι εγώ το άγρυπνο βλέμμα των φυλάκων στην Ολυμπία, που έκραζαν με απίστευτα αντανακλαστικά όποιον τολμούσε να τραβήξει με φλας. 
Τα ελληνικά εκθέματα στο Βρετανικό είναι, αν δεν απατώμαι, τα μόνα σε προθήκες και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την απαξία που δείχνει το μουσείο στα υπόλοιπα εκθέματα, μερικά μάλιστα πολύ πιο παλιά από τα Ελγίνεια και από εξίσου εξελιγμένους πολιτισμούς, μπορεί τελικά οι προθήκες να είναι συνέπεια της επιμονής μας να τα ζητάμε πίσω, δεν ξέρω. Πάντως, ντράπηκα για λογαριασμό τους.
Για το Λούβρο έχω να καταθέσω ακριβώς τα ίδια με την Παλάβρα, τρελή αγκαλίτσα στην Νίκη και άσε τα δάχτυλα πάνω στους πίνακες -και μιλάμε για Ντελακρουά, δικό τους παιδί. Πραγματικά μόνο η Μόνα-Λίζα διασώζεται κι αν δεν την είχαν κλέψει κάποτε, ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι θα τραβούσε σήμερα!
Φυσικά, τα παραπάνω δεν δικαιολογούν την αδιαφορία των φυλάκων στο ΝΜΑ αλλά ούτε και τη βλαχιά των επισκεπτών. Επιτέλους, χρειαζόμαστε τσοπάνη να μας σαλαγάει για να φερθούμε πολιτισμένα (ανεξαρτήτως καταγωγής);!;


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2009)

Δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες εμπειρίες (από το Βρετανικό). Πριν από μερικά χρόνια ξεναγούσα μια φίλη και, αφού έφαγα αρκετή ώρα για να βρω τη στήλη της Ροζέτας (την έκρυβε ένα τσούρμο μαζεμένο γύρω της), προωθηθήκαμε μπροστά μπροστά (με τεχνικές μαθημένες στα ελληνικά λεωφορεία) και ξεκίνησα να της εξηγώ για τα συστήματα γραφής και πώς βοήθησαν στην αποκρυπτογράφηση των ιερογλυφικών. Έκανα λοιπόν το λάθος να τεντώσω τον δείκτη και να τον βάλω σχεδόν επάνω στην πέτρα για να δείξω (θυμίζω, γύρω γύρω κόσμος). Αμέσως άρχισαν να βαράνε συναγερμοί, κατέβηκαν κομάντος από ελικόπτερα, έπεσαν θωρακισμένα κουβούκλια — ψέματα. Απλώς, αμέσως πετάχτηκε φύλακας από το πουθενά και μου έκανε παρατήρηση, πριν προλάβει καν να προσεγγίσει το δάχτυλο. Και επειδή τα προσέχω τα κουλά μου στα αρχαία (ίσως όχι στα νεότερα), κουβαλώ εκείνη την παρατήρηση σαν τραυματική εμπειρία.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 30, 2009)

Και μια δημοσκόπηση της Guardian που την ανακάλυψα μέσω ηλεμηνύματος του τύπου "ψηφίστε γιατί χανόμαστε". Imperial Guilt;


----------



## stathis (Jun 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έκανα λοιπόν το λάθος να τεντώσω τον δείκτη και να τον βάλω σχεδόν επάνω στην πέτρα για να δείξω (θυμίζω, γύρω γύρω κόσμος).


Ίσως γι' αυτό η στήλη της Ροζέτας είναι πλέον σε προθήκη. :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2009)

Επειδή ο Ερμής (όχι του Πραξιτέλη· ο άπιαστος πλανήτης ;)) μου φαίνεται τις τελευταίες μέρες πρόδρομος, διάδρομος, περίδρομος,... ανάδρομος, ξεκαθαρίζω ότι δεν αναφέρομαι στους παρόντες, προφανώς. 
Διευκρινίζω εξαρχής ότι θεωρώ αδιανόητο, σήμερα, να "χουφτώνει" κανείς έργα παγκόσμιας πολιτιστικής αξίας. Είναι κρίμα να γλιτώνουν από τη φθορά του χρόνου και να κινδυνεύουν από τους… εφαψίες. Οι αρχαιολόγοι και οι συντηρητές έχουν αυτό το προνόμιο, αλλά εκείνοι είναι εκπαιδευμένοι, τουλάχιστον. Οι υπόλοιποι ας βολευτούμε με τα αντίγραφα. Στη σύγχρονη τέχνη, βέβαια, πολλά έργα προορίζονται από τους ίδιους τους δημιουργούς τους για… χούφτωμα και όσοι πιστοί ας σπεύσουμε!
Ακόμη πιο επείγον και δυσεπίλυτο είναι το πρόβλημα με τους αρχαιολογικούς χώρους συνολικά, που κινδυνεύουν πολλαπλάσια από διάφορους παράγοντες, περιβαλλοντικούς (όπως διάβρωση των μνημείων, στατικά προβλήματα, υποβάθμιση του ίδιου του χώρου όπου βρίσκονται) και ανθρωπογενείς (η επιβάρυνση από χιλιάδες ή εκατομμύρια επισκέπτες κάθε χρόνο δεν είναι καθόλου αμελητέα, χωρίς να αναφέρουμε τις μερικές φορές άκριτες επεμβάσεις σχετικών και μη). Και, έστω και μόνο λόγω κλίμακας, η διάσωσή τους αποτελεί τεράστιο έργο, οικονομικά, τεχνικά, διαχειριστικά κλπ.

Αναφέρω, όμως, άλλη μια σχετική εμπειρία που θυμήθηκα με αφορμή το περιστατικό που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ λίγο παραπάνω:
Κνωσός, πρόπερσι, καλοκαίρι. Ο 5χρονος γιος μου βλέπει τα κέρατα του ταύρου και ενθουσιάζεται. 





Προφανώς αντίγραφο, βέβαια, αλλά του εξηγώ ότι δεν μπορούμε να ανεβούμε πάνω στα κέρατα και πείθεται να αρκεστεί σε μια φωτογραφία μπροστά τους. Αλλά μόλις τον βλέπει ο φύλακας που ήταν εκεί κοντά να τα πλησιάζει, έρχεται απειλητικά προς το μέρος του και βάζει τις φωνές, με τη χαρακτηριστική ευγένεια του καταπιεσμένου που βρίσκεται, έστω και φευγαλέα, σε θέση εξουσίας. Απορημένοι (και εκνευρισμένοι, αλλά με πετσίτες είναι μάταιο να συνδιαλέγεσαι), δεν λέμε τίποτε και συνεχίζουμε. 

Η αίθουσα του θρόνου δεν είναι προσβάσιμη για το κοινό· περνάς και τη βλέπεις από τον προθάλαμο, κάπως σκοτεινή, με τον θρόνο του Μίνωα δεξιά:




Αντιγράφω από εδώ, απ' όπου προέρχονται και οι φωτογραφίες:
Στον προθάλαμο της αίθουσας του θρόνου βρίσκει κανείς στον βόρειο τοίχο πάνω σε χαμηλό βάθρο έναν ξύλινο θρόνο δεξιά:




ο οποίος, σύμφωνα με τον κατατοπισμένο Γερμανό (κυριολεκτικά φιλέλληνα, αφού παντρεύτηκε Ελληνίδα :)) αρχαιολόγο της παρέας, είναι απλώς ένα πρόσφατο αντίγραφο του αυθεντικού. (Σχετική λεπτομέρεια: Το κάθισμα του προέδρου του διεθνούς δικαστηρίου της Χάγης είναι ξύλινο αντίγραφο του αλαβάστρινου θρόνου της Κνωσού.) Η 2 ετών κόρη μου, εξαντλημένη από τη ζέστη και την κούραση, αυθόρμητα περνάει κάτω από το εικονιζόμενο κορδόνι και προσπαθεί να σκαρφαλώσει για να στρογγυλοκαθίσει πάνω στο αντίγραφο. Τρέχω να τη μαζέψω και πέφτω πάνω στην ειρωνική ατάκα που απευθύνει, καμαρώνοντας για την ευστροφία και τη δηκτικότητά της (όχι σε μένα, αλλά στο δυο χρονών παιδάκι), η ξινή φοιτήτρια αρχαιολογίας που εργάζεται ως φύλακας: 
"Α, σε πρόλαβα. Χάλασα τα σχέδια του μπαμπά να σε φωτογραφίσει πάνω στον θρόνο!"
Ναι, κορίτσι μου, αν είχα σκοπό να φωτογραφίσω τα παιδιά εδώ, θα ερχόμουν Αυγουστιάτικα που γίνεται ο χαμός και όχι άλλη εποχή που θα ήταν πολύ εύκολο, αν ήθελα, να εκμεταλλευτώ ως γνήσιος ελληναράς το γεγονός ότι είχα πρωτοξάδερφο φύλακα στην Κνωσό τότε.
_Μα πείραξε το μωρό, στο αντίγραφο πια! Έλεος!_
Πέρα από το βλέμμα if looks could kill , δεν αντέδρασα· είναι κρίμα να λογομαχείς με μίζερους για ανοησίες σε χώρους ιερούς. Και πού να τους έλεγα ότι ο πατέρας μου είχε την Κνωσό φυσική προέκταση της αυλής του πατρικού του (που ήταν δίπλα, κυριολεκτικά) κι εκεί έπαιζε ολημερίς από παιδί, και ότι κι εγώ μικρός είχα την τύχη να βρεθώ _μέσα_ στην (προσβάσιμη τότε, αν θυμάμαι καλά) αίθουσα του θρόνου... κι έχω και φωτογραφία καθισμένος ανάμεσα στα επίμαχα κέρατα, αλλά μη με καταδώσετε, σας παρακαλώ! Στα Τάρταρα θα μ' έριχναν οι άτεγκτοι φρουροί!

Υπερβάλλων ζήλος; Ανοησία; Παράνοια; Ανυπαρξία κεντρικού σχεδιασμού και πολιτικής; Όλα μαζί, μάλλον.

Όλα τριγύρω αλλάζουνε
κι όλα τα ίδια μένουν
κι εμένα τα χεράκια μου
τ’ αρχαία δεν θωπεύουν...

Για τον Μιρό στην Άνδρο και τους φύλακες στο φαράγγι της Σαμαριάς, άλλη φορά.


----------



## crystal (Jun 30, 2009)

Κι εγώ έχω φωτογραφία στα κέρατα. Εν έτει 1995. :) 



> Υπερβάλλων ζήλος; Ανοησία; Παράνοια; Ανυπαρξία κεντρικού σχεδιασμού και πολιτικής; Όλα μαζί, μάλλον.



Μπα, δεν νομίζω πως είναι τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά. Απλά, αν ένας φύλακας παλεύει όλη μέρα με τον κάθε θρασύ που νομίζει πως αποτελεί εξαίρεση στον κανόνα, από ένα σημείο και μετά απαυδίζει και παίρνει η μπάλα τους πάντες. Έχω δουλέψει ως υπεύθυνη έκθεσης σε μουσείο κι έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα πως ο Νεοέλληνας δεν παλεύεται. Και ομολογώ πως σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις υπήρξα αγενής ή άδικη, αλλά πραγματικά είναι ψυχοφθόρα δουλειά (αν προσπαθείς να την κάνεις σωστά).
Βέβαια, ό,τι κάνεις το σύμπαν αργά ή γρήγορα στο επιστρέφει, στη δική μου περίπτωση με μια φύλακα στο απολιθωμένο δάσος της Λέσβου πριν από μερικά καλοκαίρια, που μας έλουσε πατόκορφα κι αδικαιολόγητα. Αλλά οι σαράντα βαθμοί υπό σκιά μας κάνουν όλους λίγο νευρικούς...


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2009)

crystal said:


> Κι εγώ έχω φωτογραφία στα κέρατα. Εν έτει 1995. :)
> 
> Μπα, δεν νομίζω πως είναι τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά. Απλά, αν ένας φύλακας παλεύει όλη μέρα με τον κάθε θρασύ που νομίζει πως αποτελεί εξαίρεση στον κανόνα, από ένα σημείο και μετά απαυδίζει και παίρνει η μπάλα τους πάντες. Έχω δουλέψει ως υπεύθυνη έκθεσης σε μουσείο κι έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα πως ο Νεοέλληνας δεν παλεύεται. Και ομολογώ πως σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις υπήρξα αγενής ή άδικη, αλλά πραγματικά είναι ψυχοφθόρα δουλειά (αν προσπαθείς να την κάνεις σωστά).
> Βέβαια, ό,τι κάνεις το σύμπαν αργά ή γρήγορα στο επιστρέφει, στη δική μου περίπτωση με μια φύλακα στο απολιθωμένο δάσος της Λέσβου πριν από μερικά καλοκαίρια, που μας έλουσε πατόκορφα κι αδικαιολόγητα. Αλλά οι σαράντα βαθμοί υπό σκιά μας κάνουν όλους λίγο νευρικούς...


 
Ο καταδότης μέσα μου τραγουδά, τρίβοντας χαιρέκακα τα χέρια:
Θα σε καταδώσω, θα σε καταδώσω
και στους αρχαιοφύλακες θα σε παραδώσω...

Πάντως, την παράμετρο της κούρασης και του μπουχτίσματος που αναφέρεις ομολογώ ότι κακώς την παραγκώνισα. Σίγουρα είμαστε λαός απάλευτος, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτή είναι η κύρια αιτία. Μάλλον ως ελαφρυντικό τη δέχομαι. Αλλιώς, εδώ στον κάμπο που το καλοκαίρι τα σαρανταπεντάρια πάνε σύννεφο ή εκεί στην πρωτεύουσα που παλεύετε με τα παντός είδους θηρία, θα ήμασταν όλοι κυριολεκτικά κανίβαλοι... 
Και για το απολιθωμένο δάσος: εκεί να δεις ασυδοσία πριν κάμποσα χρόνια. Η συντριπτική πλειονότητα όσων πήγαιναν έφευγαν και με μερικά κομμάτια στην τσέπη!  Δεν πιστεύω να σ' έλουσε η φύλακας επειδή πήγες να βουτήξεις ολόκληρο κορμό!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 30, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για τον Μιρό στην Άνδρο [...]άλλη φορά.



Παρακαλώ... το συντομότερο δυνατό. Αυτό θέλω να τ'ακούσω...


----------



## crystal (Jul 1, 2009)

daeman said:


> Και για το απολιθωμένο δάσος: εκεί να δεις ασυδοσία πριν κάμποσα χρόνια. Η συντριπτική πλειονότητα όσων πήγαιναν έφευγαν και με μερικά κομμάτια στην τσέπη!  [/COLOR]Δεν πιστεύω να σ' έλουσε η φύλακας επειδή πήγες να βουτήξεις ολόκληρο κορμό!



Να πάρει, εμείς πώς δεν το σκεφτήκαμε; Τόσα στρέμματα, για όλους έχει, παιδιά! 
Όχι, ήταν η κατάρα της σαγιονάρας: κατεβαίνεις χαρωπά το μονοπάτι, γλιστράς στα χώματα και μ' ένα θεαματικό τσούλισμα προσγειώνεσαι πάνω στον βράχο, έχοντας πάρει σβάρνα ό,τι πετραδάκι υπήρχε στο δρόμο σου. Η αδερφή μου μετανιώνει ακόμα που δεν είχε την κάμερα σταντ μπάι, το τέρας...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2009)

Πάντως στα κέρατα έχω κι εγώ φωτογραφία, αγαπητέ Ανέστη Βλάχο daeman, αλλά ήμουν μικρή και δεν είχα επίγνωση...


----------



## curry (Jul 1, 2009)

Σε άρθρο της Telegraph μάς προτείνεται να στήσουμε άγαλμα στον Έλγιν...

*The Elgin Marbles will never return to Athens – the British Museum is their rightful home
The Greeks should erect a statue of Lord Elgin near the Parthenon to express their nation's gratitude to him for saving the Marbles.*

By Richard Dorment

Having built this new museum for the Elgin Marbles, the Greeks have managed to rustle up one or two British journalists credulous or naïve enough to write articles calling for their return. But if anyone thinks the building is ever going to house anything other than the plaster casts that are on display there now, they are hopelessly out of touch with reality. There is virtually no chance that the director or trustees of the British Museum, now or in the future, will comply with this outlandish demand.

Let’s review the facts. Lord Elgin paid the enormous sum of £39,000 to acquire the marbles, and was careful to obtain documents from the Turkish Government approving their removal from Greece, which had then been part of the Ottoman Empire for 350 years. Since Parliament legally purchased the marbles from Lord Elgin in 1816, the British Museum’s title to them is unassailable. The Greeks know this perfectly well – otherwise, instead of pulling this PR stunt, they would be suing Britain in the European courts. 

What those calling for the return of the marbles can’t seem to get through their heads is that, even if it wished to, the British Government cannot simply transfer their ownership to another European state. Objects in our national museums belong in law not to parliament but to their trustees. This ensures that no government can sell works from our museums to raise revenue (as happened in Russia in the 1920s), or give them away for short- term political advantage. Were the trustees of the British Museum to comply with the Greek proposal, they would be in breach of their obligation to use the objects in their care for maximum public benefit, and could therefore expect a lawsuit of their own from members of the public, such as me, compelling them to fulfil the trust that was placed in them when they were appointed. 

So here are a few ideas for the Greeks: first, why not erect a statue of Lord Elgin near the Parthenon to express their nation’s gratitude to him for saving the marbles? After the Ottoman conquest of Athens in 1458, the Turks used the Parthenon as a mosque and then as a powder magazine. In 1687, when the building took a direct hit from a Venetian cannon, most of its interior walls were destroyed, bringing much of the frieze down with them. By the time Lord Elgin became ambassador to Istanbul in 1798, the Parthenon was a ruin. Turkish soldiers used the marbles for target practice, and the locals burned statues to make lime for the mortar to build their houses. His purchase of the marbles was motivated by the real risk to their survival.

Second, instead of whining about events that happened more than two centuries ago, perhaps the Greek ambassador should formally thank Britain for displaying the marbles in those beautiful galleries at the British Museum, where 4.6 million visitors a year from all over the world can view them free of charge.

Of course that won’t happen, because the “controversy” over the marbles is largely a matter of Greek politics. Remember that until very recently, it had not seriously occurred to anyone that they should be given back to Greece. For most of the 19th and 20th centuries, the defining element in Greek identity was membership in the Greek Orthodox Church. When in the 1980s the socialist minister of culture Melina Mercouri noisily campaigned for the return of the marbles, the actress skilfully turned them into a symbol of Greek identity. Since her time, no Greek politician has ever lost a vote echoing her demand. But the marbles no more “belong” to Greece than do the plays of Euripides.

Let the new museum stand as a monument to the futility of cultural nationalism — in this case trying to claim back something that by now belongs to the whole world. 

Oh dear, someone's really losing his temper here...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 1, 2009)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το άρθρο βρίθει χαρακτηριστικής αλαζονείας. Προσωπικά, βρίσκω τον τόνο του ενοχλητικό. Αλλά πέρα από τον τόνο, έχει 1-2 επιχειρήματα που είναι μάλλον γερά. Όντως, τα μάρμαρα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα επιβίωσαν μέχρι σήμερα χάρη στο Λόρδο Έλγιν. Τα άλλα περί Greek identity και την Μερκούρη, ας τα κρίνει ο καθένας όπως θέλει.


----------



## curry (Jul 1, 2009)

Διαφωνώ ως προς το θέμα της επιβίωσης των μαρμάρων, γιατί ο Έλγιν τα γκρέμισε από τον Παρθενώνα, δεν τα βρήκε χάμω (sic). Επίσης, από όσο γνωρίζω, ο Παρθενώνας δεν έχασε τίποτα άλλο (που να βρισκόταν κολλημένο πάνω του) από την εποχή του Έλγιν και δώθε :)
Πέρα από ενοχλητικός, δεν είναι όμως και πολύ αστείος; Σαν κακιασμένη γεροντοκόρη δεν κάνει το χρυσούλι μου;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2009)

curry said:


> Let the new museum stand as a monument to the futility of cultural nationalism — in this case trying to claim back something that by now belongs to the whole world.



Το επιχείρημα της πατάτας. Πώς ανήκει σε όλο τον κόσμο αφού λίγο παραπάνω λέει ότι ανήκει στο Βρετανικό Μουσείο; Μπας και φοβάται ότι θα τους κλέψει η Αθήνα τους τουρίστες; Για φανταστείτε όλα τα μάρμαρα μαζί σε ένα μέρος και να μην μπορείς να δεις πουθενά αλλού ούτε ένα τοσοδούλικο κομματάκι τους...


Επίσης, όπως λέει και η Κάρι, να μας πει ο κυριούλης πώς ακριβώς γίνεται τα μάρμαρα που έσπασε ο Έλγιν να τα προστάτεψε κιόλας. Πώς τα προστάτεψε; Με το σκεπάρνι; 
Βρε άι σιχτίρ, όπως θα του έλεγαν και οι αρχαίοι ημών της επίμαχης εποχής.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 1, 2009)

curry said:


> Επίσης, από όσο γνωρίζω, ο Παρθενώνας δεν έχασε τίποτα άλλο (που να βρισκόταν κολλημένο πάνω του) από την εποχή του Έλγιν και δώθε :)



Όχι; Ίσως επειδή δεν είχαν μείνει και πολλά για να χάσει... :)


----------



## curry (Jul 1, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, τα παραλές, όχι και δεν έμειναν πολλά για να χάσει!! Τι διάολο έρχονται τόσοι τουρίστες κάθε χρόνο; Ολόγραμμα βλέπουν; :) 
Άλλα ακόμα κι αν είναι έτσι, και πάλι ο Έλγιν δεν προστάτεψε κάτι που θα διασωζόταν έτσι κι αλλιώς, αν κρίνουμε από όσα έδειξε η ιστορία.


----------



## curry (Jul 1, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Το επιχείρημα της πατάτας. Πώς ανήκει σε όλο τον κόσμο αφού λίγο παραπάνω λέει ότι ανήκει στο Βρετανικό Μουσείο;



Να αλλάξω λίγο την πρόταση που παραθέτεις;

Let the British museum stand as a monument to the futility of cultural colonialism...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> τη στήλη της Ροζέτας



Άλλη εγγλέζικη αθλιότητα αρπαγής με τα όπλα... σε σκηνικό δυο γάιδαροι αποικιοκράτες μαλώνανε σε ξένο αχυρώνα.
Πριν από λίγα χρόνια τη ζήτησε επισήμως πίσω η Αίγυπτος και απέσπασε τελικά ένα αντίγραφό της από το Βρετανικό, αυτό το τελείως οικουμενικό μουσείο, τέλος πάντων.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 1, 2009)

Οπότε, για να καταλάβω... τι ζητάμε; Να αδειάσουν τα ανά τον κόσμο Βρετανικά από τα εκθέματά τους; Αυτό είναι παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο. Θέλουμε να τα κλείσουμε;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 1, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Οπότε, για να καταλάβω... τι ζητάμε; Να αδειάσουν τα ανά τον κόσμο Βρετανικά από τα εκθέματά τους. Αυτό είναι παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο. Θέλουμε να τα κλείσουμε;


Αυτό το ερώτημα το βάζεις εσύ. Εγώ δεν ακούω από τα επίσημα χείλη μέχρι τον κύριο Ριχάρδο Αουτλάντις, που παρέθεσε η curry, να λένε τίμια αυτό - το μόνο δηλαδή - που τους καίει: μας συμφέρει εμάς τους Βρετανούς να τα έχουμε - τελεία και παύλα. Πουλάνε ανοησίες για παγκόσμιο πολιτισμό που ανήκει σε όλους, φτάνει να τον διαφεντεύουν οι Βρετανοί. Έ, θα εισπράττουν το κόστος της ψευτιάς και της προσβολής. Μετά τα ξανασυζητάμε.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 1, 2009)

Όχι, δεν βάζω εγώ κανένα ερώτημα. Εσύ το έβαλες το ερώτημα :



tsioutsiou said:


> Άλλη εγγλέζικη αθλιότητα αρπαγής με τα όπλα... σε σκηνικό δυο γάιδαροι αποικιοκράτες μαλώνανε σε ξένο αχυρώνα.
> Πριν από λίγα χρόνια τη ζήτησε επισήμως πίσω η Αίγυπτος και απέσπασε τελικά ένα αντίγραφό της από το Βρετανικό, αυτό το τελείως οικουμενικό μουσείο, τέλος πάντων.



...κι εγώ ζήτησα διευκρίνιση, εφόσον βέβαια ήθελες να την δώσεις. Δεν θέλεις να τη δώσεις, οπότε άστο...

Όσο για τα περί εντιμότητας (τα θέλουμε, τα πουλάτε; ), αυτό είναι ένα ζήτημα που είχα θέσει όταν παρέθεσα τις απόψεις Cuno και έμεινε ασχολίαστο. Τώρα, από εκεί και πέρα, ο κάθε ένας έχει την επίσημη πολιτική του. Όπως εμείς δεν παραδεχόμαστε ότι θέλουμε τα έτοιμα πίσω, για να μην αναγκαστούμε να φτιάξουμε δικά μας σήμερα, ε, έτσι κι αυτοί δεν λένε το ίδιο.

Προσωπικά, θεωρώ ότι η προσκόλληση των Άγγλων στα μάρμαρα, μας τιμάει (εφόσον δεχτούμε ότι είναι δικά μας).

Η τραγική ειρωνία όλης αυτής της υπόθεσης όμως, είναι ότι βρισκόμαστε στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση με αυτούς. Δηλαδή, εμείς είμαστε ο καθρέφτης των Βρετανών και αυτοί ο δικός μας. Όταν το συνειδητοποιήσουμε αμφότεροι, πιστεύω ότι θα έχει γίνει μεγάλο βήμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 1, 2009)

Κι ένα σχετικό άρθρο από in.gr/Economist.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 2, 2009)

Το άρθρο της Telegraph είναι αλαζονικό, επιθετικό και ειρωνικό. Δεν χωρά αμφιβολία. Το ίδιο όμως δεν ισχύει και για τα περισσότερα άρθρα ελλήνων δημοσιογράφων πάνω στο ίδιο ζήτημα; Πόσοι και πόσοι δεν επιτίθενται στους Άγγλους και δεν τους ειρωνεύονται; 

Εγώ βλέπω όμως και μία ουσιώδη διαφορά. Από την πλευρά των Άγγλων, υπάρχουν ορισμένοι δημοσιογράφοι που επιχειρηματολογούν υπέρ της ελληνικής θέσης. Ένας θυμάμαι είχε γυρίσει και ντοκιμαντέρ. Από την ελληνική πλευρά, υπάρχει κανείς που να επιχειρηματολογεί υπέρ των αγγλικών θέσεων; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρω, γιατί δεν το έχω παρακολουθήσει στενά το όλο ζήτημα. Δεν έχει τύχει πάντως να διαβάσω κάποιο άρθρο που να προσπαθεί καν να τηρήσει αποστάσεις, πόσο μάλλον να υπερασπιστεί τις θέσεις των εχθρών του έθνους.


----------



## stathis (Jul 2, 2009)

*The lighter side*

*Στο νέο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης ξεναγήθηκε ο Τομ Χανκς*

Η αγάπη του για τη χώρα μας και ο θαυμασμός του για τον ελληνικό πολιτισμό είναι γνωστά σε όλους μας, όπως και η εξ αγχιστείας συγγένειά του με τους Έλληνες. 
Δεν πρέπει, λοιπόν, να εξέπληξε η επίσκεψη που έκαναν την Τετάρτη στο νέο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης ο διάσημος Αμερικανός ηθοποιός Τομ Χανκς και η Ελληνοαμερικανίδα σύζυγός του, επίσης ηθοποιός, Ρίτα Γουίλσον.
Το διάσημο ζευγάρι ξεναγήθηκε στις αίθουσες του μουσείου από τον υπουργό Πολιτισμού Αντώνη Σαμαρά και τον διευθυντή του μουσείου Δημήτρη Παντερμαλή.
Ο βραβευμένος με Όσκαρ ηθοποιός δεν έκρυψε το θαυμασμό του, τόσο για το χώρο, όσο και για τα εκθέματα του Μουσείου.
Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της ξενάγησης ο Τομ Χάνκς και η Ρίτα Γουίλσον ανηφόρησαν προς τον Ιερό Βράχο, όπου δεν σταμάτησαν να χαιρετούν και να μοιράζουν χαμόγελα στους έκπληκτους επισκέπτες του χώρου.
Η επίσκεψη έγινε χωρίς την παρουσία δημοσιογράφων και τηλεοπτικών συνεργείων.

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1029366&lngDtrID=253


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2009)

stathis said:


> *
> Η επίσκεψη έγινε χωρίς την παρουσία δημοσιογράφων και τηλεοπτικών συνεργείων.**
> 
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1029366&lngDtrID=253*


*

Αλλά με ανακοίνωση τύπου, γιατί αλλιώς πώς το μάθανε οι εφημερίδες;

Απορία: με ποιά ιδιότητα του ζεύγους Χανκς έγινε η ξενάγηση; 
Περιμένουμε η επόμενη δόση από Νταν Μπράουν μεριά να γυριστεί στο Μουσείο μήπως;
Ποιές μέρες ξεναγεί τους επισκέπτες ο Παντερμαλής, να πάω κι εγώ;*


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 6, 2009)

Ο Παντερμαλής ξεναγούσε τις τρεις πρώτες μέρες όλο τον κόσμο, όχι μόνο διασήμους. Υποθέτω ότι τώρα ξεναγεί μόνο επισήμους (όπως θέλεις ερμήνευσέ το αυτό), γιατί αλλιώς θα πάθει υπερκόπωση.

Όσο για το ζεύγος Χανκς, βλέπω τα εξής: έρχεται ένας διάσημος σταρ του σινεμά, που τυχαίνει να έχει και κάποια συμπαθητική εικόνα, δεν είναι ο Μίκι Ρουρκ, φερειπείν. Ο υπουργός Πολιτισμού συμπεριφέρεται σαν οποιοσδήποτε star-struck απλός πολίτης. Συνοδεύει ο ίδιος το ζεύγος στο Μουσείο. Εννοείται ότι όταν εμφανίζεται ο υπουργός συνοδεύοντας κάποιους, θα σπεύσει ο διευθυντής του μουσείου να τους ξεναγήσει.


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2009)

Ο υπουργός θα έπρεπε να έιναι λίγο πιο οσβαρός. 

Από την άλλη δεν έιναι ο μόνος. Από τους πολιτικούς της διεθνούς σκηνής ο μόνος που αρνήθηκε να δεί τον Μπόνο ήταν ο πρωθυπουργός του Καναδά με το σκεπτικό ότι ο πρωθυπουργός δεν συζητάει ζητήματα πολιτικής με μη-πολιτικούς και με μη-πολίτες του Καναδά. Λογικότατο κατά τη γνώμη μου, αλλά πολλοί θαυμαστές του Μπόνο θα διαφωνήσουν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 6, 2009)

SBE said:


> Ο αλλά πολλοί θαυμαστές του Μπόνο θα διαφωνήσουν. [/COLOR]



Μήπως διαφωνήσουν και οι θαυμαστές της καθηγήτριας του καθηγητή-διευθυντή; :)


----------



## Philip (Jul 8, 2009)

Από το/τον/τη σημερινό/ή Guardian:

Best-read lists on websites are disconcertingly revealing things. In a week where the Guardian's list might have been dominated by, say, Michael Jackson's demise or the demonstrations in Iran, one small element of our arts coverage persistently ranked in the top-two best-read pieces on the site: a poll that asked, simply, "Is it time to return the Parthenon marbles?" No fewer than 380,000 people clicked on it, and an unprecedented 129,974 felt strongly enough to vote - an overwhelming 94.8% voting yes, and a puny 5.2% voting no.

Now, the Parthenon marbles aren't exactly breaking news: Lord Elgin began removing them from Greece in 1801. True, the new Parthenon museum had just opened, with its pointed gaps where the missing marbles ought to go - but still. The opening of even the snazziest of museums can't usually compete with one of the biggest celebrity exits in the obituaries calendar. Or the biggest demonstration in Iran since the fall of the Shah.

In short, it went viral. It appeared on Flickr, on digg, on twitpic (a picture-sharing version of Twitter), on Greek tourist websites, on a Christian forum and on dedicated Elginist sites such as Elginism.com. Some 6,000 page views were generated by the passing on of just one email link. But by far the largest number - 40,000 - came from Facebook, where various campaigns steered viewers towards doing the right thing.

Most respondents were, unsurprisingly, Greek: Greece usually accounts for 0.4% of the Guardian's monthly traffic, but more than half of respondents to the poll were from Athens (second place went to London, at 6%. That's how much we care). The Athenian respondents felt so strongly about exercising their democratic rights that they visited the page an average of twice each. They did invent the concept, after all.
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2009/jul/08/parthenon-marbles-guardian-poll]


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2009)

Philip said:


> Από το/τον/τη σημερινό/ή Guardian:


Από *τη σημερινή* Guardian/Γκάρντιαν (http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3182). :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 18, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> "The astronauts also planted an American flag on the lunar surface. The rod to hold the flag out horizontally would not extend fully, so the flag ended up with a slight waviness, giving the appearance of being windblown. "



"Σβήσαμε τις βιντεοταινίες της πρώτης προσελήνωσης", παραδέχεται η ΝΑΣΑ.
Η αμερικανική διαστημική υπηρεσία ανακοίνωσε το 2006 ότι δεν μπορούσε να βρει τις πρωτότυπες βιντεοταινίες από την ιστορική αποστολή του Apollo 11. Έκτοτε προσπαθούσε να τις εντοπίσει και τελικά βρήκε πού κατέληξαν οι 45 μπομπίνες: σβήστηκαν προκειμένου να επαναχρησιμοποιηθούν, μαζί με 220.000 ακόμα μπομπίνες.

Ευτυχώς η υπηρεσία κατάφερε να βρει βιντεοσκοπημένη τη ζωντανή μετάδοση στα αρχεία του δικτύου CBS και του Διαστημικού Κέντρου Τζόνσον.

Την ψηφιακή επεξεργασία και αποκατάσταση του υλικού ανέλαβε η καλιφορνέζικη εταιρεία Lowry Digital, η οποία ειδικεύεται στην αποκατάσταση παλιών ταινιών του Χόλιγουντ όπως το διάσημο Καζαμπλάνκα.

Το ψηφιοποιημένο πλέον βίντεο έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα από το πρωτότυπο, διαβεβαιώνει τώρα η NASA, αν και οι ιστορικοί του διαστημικού προγράμματος θα θεωρούσαν ανεκτίμητα τα πρωτότυπα ντοκουμέντα.

*Και η ανάμιξη του Χόλιγουντ στην επεξεργασία του υλικού είναι πιθανό να αναζωπυρώσει τις θεωρίες συνομωσίες που θέλουν τις αποστολές Apollo να ήταν στημένες*.


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2009)

Εγώ αμεσως σκέφτηκα τις συνωμοσιολογίες. 
από την άλλη με ξένισε η εξής φράση (άσχετο με την έιδηση)
αποκατάσταση παλιών ταινιών του Χόλιγουντ όπως το διάσημο Καζαμπλάνκα.
Οι ταινίες είναι γένους θηλυκού, η Καζαμπλάκα έιναι γένους θηλυκού, επομένως γιαίτ αυτό το άλμα στα ουδέτερα ξαφνικά; Ταινιών όπως η διάσημη (ταινία) Καζαμπλάνκα. 
Ξερω, ξερω, πρωί πρωί...


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 18, 2009)

SBE said:


> Εγώ αμεσως σκέφτηκα τις συνωμοσιολογίες.
> από την άλλη με ξένισε η εξής φράση (άσχετο με την έιδηση)
> αποκατάσταση παλιών ταινιών του Χόλιγουντ όπως το διάσημο Καζαμπλάνκα.
> Οι ταινίες είναι γένους θηλυκού, η Καζαμπλάκα έιναι γένους θηλυκού, επομένως γιαίτ αυτό το άλμα στα ουδέτερα ξαφνικά; Ταινιών όπως η διάσημη (ταινία) Καζαμπλάνκα.
> Ξε΄ρω, ξε΄ρω, πρωί πρωί...



H Καζαμπλάνκα ναι, το έργο όμως όχι. Ίσως ο συντάκτης να σκέφτηκε "το έργο Καζαμπλάνκα";


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2009)

Leximaniac said:


> H Καζαμπλάνκα ναι, το έργο όμως όχι. Ίσως ο συντάκτης να σκέφτηκε "το έργο Καζαμπλάνκα";



Αφού στην ίδια πρόταση αναφέρεται σε ταινίες. λέει δηλαδή "ταινιών όπως το έργο Χ", αντί για "ταινιών όπως η ταινία Χ"; Πολύ μπερδεμενη η σκέψη του!

(βάζω Χ για να μην μας επηρεάζει το γένος της Καζαμπλανκας)


----------



## Philip (Jul 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Από *τη σημερινή* Guardian/Γκάρντιαν (http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3182). :)



It was _supposed _to be a reference to that whole discussion. Oh well, I'll get me coat ) and see myself out.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 18, 2009)

Leximaniac said:


> H Καζαμπλάνκα ναι, το έργο όμως όχι. Ίσως ο συντάκτης να σκέφτηκε "το έργο Καζαμπλάνκα";


Νομίζω "το (φιλμ) Καζαμπλάνκα".
Συνωμοσιολογία για τις σκέψεις του συντάκτη καθώς μεταφράζει από την ξένη είδηση :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2009)

Και το φιλμ ταινία έιναι. 
Εντάξει απλά βλέπω συχνά κάτι τέτοια μπερδέματα γένους και αριθμού στον τύπο και μάλλον το μυαλό είναι αλλού όταν τα γραφουν (για επιμελεια φυσικά ούτε κουβέντα, όλοι ειναι αλάθητοι με την πρώτη). 
Η συνωμοσιολογία για τον συντάκτη όντως πολύ καλή. 
Κι εγώ έχω απόρία που κολλάει στα μάρμαρα η έιδηση, αλλά δε βαριεσαι!


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2009)

SBE said:


> [...]
> Κι εγώ έχω απόρία που κολλάει στα μάρμαρα η έιδηση, αλλά δε βαριεσαι!


 
Για να λυθεί η απορία, ήταν μια recurring parenthesis στο παρόν νήμα, η οποία ξεκίνησε από τη δημοσίευση #12 του Κώστα:


Costas said:


> [...]Ενώ το εμπάιαρ, οποία κομψότης, καμία σύγκριση! Δεν γνωρίζει σύνορα, παρά μόνο τα σύνορα του διαστήματος και της Σελήνης, όπου δεν παρέλειψε να μπήξει την αστερόεσσα.[...]


και συνεχίστηκε στις δημοσιεύσεις #27 του tsioutsiou, #28 του agezerlis, #30 και #101 του tsioutsiou...


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2009)

crystal said:


> Χθες το Μουσείο είχε πολλούς επισκέπτες. Που άγγιζαν τις Καρυάτιδες μία-μία κι έβγαζαν φωτογραφίες με φλας, παρά τις συνεχείς ανακοινώσεις από τα μεγάφωνα.


Υπήρχε ανοχή, ίσως για να μη χαλάσει το γιορταστικό κλίμα. Κανονικά, στα μουσεία επιτρέπεται η φωτογράφιση χωρίς φλας καθώς και η βιντεοσκόπηση, αλλά μόνο των εκθεμάτων και όχι ανθρώπων που ποζάρουν μαζί με τα εκθέματα ή και μόνοι/ες τους.

Εδώ και μια βδομάδα, όμως, πέρασαν στο άλλο άκρο, δηλ. δεν επιτρέπεται _καμία_ φωτογράφιση ούτε βιντεοσκόπηση, έστω και χωρίς φλας. Αυστηρό πολύ, γιατί ο άλλος θέλει να πάρει κάτι μαζί του, που δε θα το βρει σε κανένα βιβλίο (δεν υπάρχουν εξαντλητικοί κατάλογοι, αλλά κι αν υπάρχουν δεν είναι για τον συνηθισμένο επισκέπτη/τρια), αλλά ίσως υπαγορεύτηκε από την πρακτική αδυναμία, άπαξ και επιτρέψεις τη χρήση της κάμερας, να ελέγξεις μετά (και πάντα εκ των υστέρων, κατασταλτικά) τη χρήση του φλας.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 19, 2009)

SBE said:


> Κι εγώ έχω απόρία που κολλάει στα μάρμαρα η έιδηση, αλλά δε βαριεσαι!


Πρακτικά το εξήγησε ο daeman.
Ποιητικά το εξηγεί ο Ρίτσος (Σε τούτα δω τα μάρμαρα κακιά σκουριά  άσχετο ποστ δεν πιάνει.
Μπορεί κάποια ώρα να κάνουν οι φορουμοαρμόδιοι ένα ξεκαθάρισμα του νήματος.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2009)

Και πάνω που αναρωτιόμασταν γιατί κόπτονταν τόσο πολύ να γκρεμίσουν τα νεοκλασικά που κόβουν τα θέα, αλλά όχι τα βυζαντινοειδή που είναι κολλημένα επάνω στο μουσείο, ήρθε και νέα *πρόκληση *από το ιερατείο:

_Να αποσυρθεί βίντεο που παρουσιάζεται στο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης και στο οποίο εμφανίζονται ανδρικές φιγούρες που σφυροκοπούν τα μάρμαρα του Παρθενώνα, ζητά η Εκκλησία της Ελλάδος, υποστηρίζοντας ότι οι μορφές παραπέμπουν σε ορθόδοξους ιερείς._

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1035895&lngDtrID=253


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2009)

*Όπερ και εγένετο...*

Τα μάρμαρα μας μάραναν...

Την έντονη αντίδραση του ΠΑΣΟΚ προκάλεσε *η απόφαση του υπουργού Πολιτισμού να «κόψει» τις σκηνές που ενόχλησαν την Εκκλησία της Ελλάδος *από το φιλμάκι που προβάλλεται στο νέο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης και το οποίο υπογράφει ο διεθνούς φήμης σκηνοθέτης Κώστας Γαβράς.

«Η απόφαση του υπουργού Πολιτισμού να ψαλιδίσει ένα τμήμα του Κώστα Γαβρά από την ενημερωτική ταινία για το νέο Μουσείο Ακρόπολης, είναι πολιτικά απαράδεκτη, δεν σέβεται την ιστορική αλήθεια και προσβάλει το καλλιτεχνικό έργο» αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή της η πολιτική εκπρόσωπος του ΠΑΣΟΚ για θέματα Πολιτισμού, Μαρία Δαμανάκη.

«Επιστρέφει τον πολιτισμό της χώρας σε πρακτικές λογοκρισίας, γνώριμες από την εποχή της δικτατορίας και, μάλιστα, ως ειρωνεία της τύχης, ανήμερα της επετείου της αποκατάστασης της Δημοκρατίας» προσθέτει, υπογραμμίζοντας: 

«Το καλλιτεχνικό έργο δεν τεμαχίζεται. Αυτή είναι μία θεμελιώδης αρχή του σύγχρονου πολιτισμού και του δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος, που ο υπουργός Πολιτισμού και η κυβέρνηση οφείλουν να σεβαστούν, είτε εναρμονίζεται με τις επιλογές τους, είτε όχι».

Το βίντεο προβάλλεται στη γυάλινη αίθουσα του Παρθενώνα με στόχο την ενημέρωση των επισκεπτών. Στο φιλμάκι εμφανίζονται ανδρικές φιγούρες που σφυροκοπούν τα μάρμαρα του Παρθενώνα και οι οποίες κατά την Εκκλησία της Ελλάδας παραπέμπουν σε ορθόδοξους ιερείς.

Επίσημη ανακοίνωση από την πλευρά του υπουργείο Πολιτισμού δεν υπάρχει. Κατά το Βήμα, όμως, τόσο ο υπουργός Αντώνης Σαμαράς όσο και ο πρόεδρος του Μουσείου καθηγητής Δημήτρης Παντερμαλής συμφωνούν στην αφαίρεση των συγκεκριμένων σκηνών, με το σκεπτικό ότι το νέο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί ενοποιητικά χωρίς να υπάρχουν παρερμηνείες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 24, 2009)

Στην επικοινωνία που είχαμε χθες με τον κ. Παντερμαλή, μας επιβεβαίωσε ότι θα αφαιρεθεί το κομμάτι που δείχνει να ανεβαίνουν χριστιανοί σε σκάλα πάνω στο μνημείο και να καταστρέφουν τις μετόπες.* Θα παραμείνει όμως αυτούσιο το κείμενο που αφηγείται τα ιστορικά γεγονότα,* μας είπε. Ο λόγος είναι γιατί «κάποιους αυτή η σκηνή τους ενόχλησε», «όπως κάποιους άλλους μπορεί να ενοχλήσει μια μαγική σφαίρα που εκθέτουμε, η οποία βρέθηκε στις υπώρειες της Ακρόπολης». 

Αρχικά, ο πρόεδρος του Μουσείου μάς είχε πει ότι το γεγονός το πληροφορήθηκε από δημοσίευμα εφημερίδας και θεωρεί την αντίδραση υπερβολική. *Δεν έλαβε ο ίδιος ποτέ καμία έγγραφη διαμαρτυρία από ιεράρχη, από την Ιερά Σύνοδο ή από τον αρχιεπίσκοπο Ιερώνυμο*, ο οποίος δεν έχει δει το βίντεο. Ο κ. Ιερώνυμος είχε επισκεφθεί το μουσείο πριν από τα εγκαίνιά του και είχε μιλήσει στη διάρκεια μιας Ημερίδας για την Αρχαιοκαπηλία. Στα επίσημα εγκαίνια του μουσείου έλειπε σε προγραμματισμένο ταξίδι στην Αλεξάδρεια, γι' αυτό δεν παρέστη στον αγιασμό που τελέσθηκε την πρώτη ημέρα των τετραήμερων εγκαινίων. 

Ελευθ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2009)

Βασικά, ελάχιστα μας απασχολεί η θέση του ιερατείου επί του ζητήματος. Ο καθένας μπορεί να ζητάει ό,τι θέλει. Αυτό που ενοχλεί βαθύτατα είναι η στάση του Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και του Διευθυντή του Μουσείου, γιατί αυτοί είναι οι επίσημοι φορείς του "πολιτισμού" και αυτοί είναι υπεύθυνοι για τη λογοκρισία. Τέλος, είτε μείνει η αφήγηση, είτε όχι, -όπως ισχυρίζεται το δημοσίευμα της Ελευθεροτυπίας- η λογοκρισία παραμένει. Όπως παραμένει το γεγονός ότι εν έτει 2009, η χώρα που γέννησε τη δημοκρατία και τον πολιτισμό, αφενός μεν ζητάει το αίμα της πίσω με περισσό σθένος και μαχητικότητα, αλλά ουδόλως διστάζει να λογοκρίνει σύγχρονα έργα τέχνης με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. 

Αυτό δεν είναι σοβαρή στάση και είναι αυτή η απόλυτη έλλειψη σοβαρότητας και σεβασμού απέναντι στο πνεύμα και την ουσία του πολιτισμού, που καθιστά ουσιαστικά την οποιαδήποτε διεκδίκηση στο όνομά του, αν όχι υποκριτική, το λιγότερο φαιδρή.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2009)

Μα πώς, μας ενδιαφέρει η στάση του ιερατείου, γιατί δείχνει ότι το Μουσείο αυτολογοκρίνεται προληπτικά, χωρίς να έχει ζητήσει κανένας επίσημα να γίνουν περικοπές ή αλλαγές. Εντελώς αμυντική στάση. 
Δηλαδή αν αύριο υπάρξουν καμιά δεκαριά δημοσιεύματα στις εφημερίδες ότι ενοχλήθηκε από το φιλμάκι και κάποιος άλλος, θα κοπεί κι αυτό;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> *Δεν έλαβε ο ίδιος ποτέ καμία έγγραφη διαμαρτυρία από ιεράρχη, από την Ιερά Σύνοδο ή από τον αρχιεπίσκοπο Ιερώνυμο*, ο οποίος δεν έχει δει το βίντεο.
> Ελευθ.


Παίζει να έλαβε ανεπίσημη όμως, γιατί με τόσα που έχει κάνει (ή μάλλον που έχουμε μάθει ότι έχει κάνει) η εκκλησία τώρα τελευταία, δεν την παίρνει να εκτίθεται και πολύ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

Κόψε, κόψε, δεν θα μείνει τίποτα... Πρώτη φορά είναι;
Και μετά λένε: Εμείς δεν έχουμε θεοκρατία, είμαστε κοσμικοί, πολιτισμένοι Ευρωπαίοι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> _...υποστηρίζοντας ότι οι μορφές παραπέμπουν σε ορθόδοξους ιερείς..._



Αυτό ειδικά θα ήθελα να το δω για να καταλάβω *πώς* παραπέμπουν σε ορθόδοξους ιερείς αφού οι παπάδες στην Ελλάδα στην προεπαναστατική περίοδο δεν φορούσαν τα «καλογερικά» αλλά κανονικά ρούχα. Το απόσπασμα που ακολουθεί από εδώ:

_Πρέπει όμως ακόμη να σημειωθεί ότι, από τα προ της Αλώσεως χρόνια, αλλ’ ιδιαίτερα καθ’ όλη την τουρκοκρατία , οι ορθόδοξοι κληρικοί είχαν ως συνήθη εξωτερική αμφίεση την αμφίεση των λαϊκών – συνήθεια την οποία την ενθυμούμαστε στην επαρχία να διατηρείται πριν από λίγα χρόνια (Μόνο στις επίσημες εμφανίσεις και στον ναό έβαζαν ράσο)._​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> Κόψε, κόψε, δεν θα μείνει τίποτα... είμαστε κοσμικοί, πολιτισμένοι Ευρωπαίοι!


Διεθνώς γνωστοί για το Κοσμικόν... δεν μένει τίποτε.


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό ειδικά θα ήθελα να το δω για να καταλάβω *πώς* παραπέμπουν σε ορθόδοξους ιερείς αφού οι παπάδες στην Ελλάδα στην προεπαναστατική περίοδο δεν φορούσαν τα «καλογερικά» αλλά κανονικά ρούχα. Το απόσπασμα που ακολουθεί από εδώ:
> 
> _Πρέπει όμως ακόμη να σημειωθεί ότι, από τα προ της Αλώσεως χρόνια, αλλ’ ιδιαίτερα καθ’ όλη την τουρκοκρατία , οι ορθόδοξοι κληρικοί είχαν ως συνήθη εξωτερική αμφίεση την αμφίεση των λαϊκών – συνήθεια την οποία την ενθυμούμαστε στην επαρχία να διατηρείται πριν από λίγα χρόνια (Μόνο στις επίσημες εμφανίσεις και στον ναό έβαζαν ράσο)._​



Ναι, αλλά στο ίδιο κείμενο, πιο πάνω λέει:
Όμως για τον ιερό κλήρο ως εξωτερικό ένδυμα καθημερινής ζωής , επεκράτησε σιγά-σιγά το μαύρο ποδήρες ιμάτιο, «οἴει πρέπον εἶναι πενθοῦντι σχῆμα» κατά τον Μ. Βασίλειο (PG 31, 282) και, κατά τον ιστορικό Σωκράτη, ως αρμόζει στους «κατά Χριστόν πενθούντας» (Εκκλ. Ιστορία ΙΙΙ, 96). Πρβλ. και Ιωάννη Κλιμ. PG 88, 805). Αυτό έγινε αφού διαμορφώθηκε το ένδυμα αυτό στο μαύρο ράσο των μοναχών και απ’ αυτούς επιβλήθηκε σε όλο τον κλήρο. (Και τούτο, όταν βέβαια οι μοναχοί γίνονταν επίσκοποι και εξακολουθούσαν να το φορούν, και το επέβαλαν στους ιερείς των). Το ράσο αυτό ήταν ένα ευτελές μαύρο ένδυμα, που γι αυτό [το] ονομάζει «ράκος» ο Ευστάθιος Θεσσαλονίκης (PG 135, 830).

Άρα, ή φάσκει και αντιφάσκει ο συντάκτης του κειμένου (που δε νομίζω) ή η *όμοια με των λαϊκών* ( ;) ) αμφίεση ανάγεται στα "προ της Αλώσεως χρόνια", όπως λέει, και μετέπειτα στην Τουρκοκρατία, όχι όμως και πιο πριν, ενώ το σφυροκόπημα των μετοπών του Παρθενώνα ανήκει στον 6ο-7ο αιώνα.



tsioutsiou said:


> Στην επικοινωνία που είχαμε χθες με τον κ. Παντερμαλή, μας επιβεβαίωσε ότι θα αφαιρεθεί το κομμάτι που δείχνει να ανεβαίνουν χριστιανοί σε σκάλα πάνω στο μνημείο και να καταστρέφουν τις μετόπες.* Θα παραμείνει όμως αυτούσιο το κείμενο που αφηγείται τα ιστορικά γεγονότα,* μας είπε. Ο λόγος είναι γιατί «κάποιους αυτή η σκηνή τους ενόχλησε», «όπως κάποιους άλλους μπορεί να ενοχλήσει μια μαγική σφαίρα που εκθέτουμε, η οποία βρέθηκε στις υπώρειες της Ακρόπολης».
> Ελευθ.



Αναρωτιέμαι: 1) Ο Γαβράς θα το δεχτεί αυτό; 2) Ο παραλληλισμός με τη μαγική σφαίρα τι σημαίνει: ότι μπορεί να την αποσύρουν και αυτήν, αν το ζητήσει κάποιος με κονέ;;


Τέλος, δεν σημαίνει ότι κάθε φορά που "η Ελλάδα μάς πληγώνει" (δηλαδή συνεχώς) αναιρούνται και ακυρώνονται οι "εθνικές διεκδικήσεις" (όποιες θεωρεί ο καθένας πως είναι αυτές, σε οποιονδήποτε τομέα). Και στον ιδιωτικό μας βίο, η αυτοκριτική και ο αυτοέλεγχος ασκούνται ταυτόχρονα με τις εξωτερικές επιδιώξεις μας και δεν προηγούνται ούτε έπονται αναγκαστικά αυτών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2009)

Costas said:


> ...ενώ το σφυροκόπημα των μετοπών του Παρθενώνα ανήκει στον 6ο-7ο αιώνα...



Οπότε πιθανότατα έχεις δίκιο και για την ενδυμασία (για κάποιο λόγο, Παρασκευιάτικο μάλλον, σκεφτόμουνα «Μάρμαρα» άρα «Έλγιν» άρα «προεπαναστατική εποχή» και το μυαλό μου είχε κολλήσει στις αρχές του 19ου).


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2009)

Ίσως αυτό που θα έπρεπε να είχε ξεκαθαριστεί σε αυτή τη συζήτηση και που προσπάθησε να γίνει στην αρχή, είναι το εξής: είναι η επιστροφή των μαρμάρων εθνική υπόθεση και γιατί; Είναι ζήτημα εθνικής υπερηφάνειας (το ίδιο π.χ. με την Αγιά Σοφιά, την Πόλη και τις χαμένες πατρίδες; ) Έχει συμβολική αξία; Είναι ζήτημα πολιτισμού (θέλουμε την αποκατάσταση του Παρθενώνα; ) Τι είναι; Γιατί αν είναι ζήτημα εθνικής περηφάνειας, είναι ένα πράγμα. 

Αν είναι όμως ζήτημα πολιτισμού όπως διατείνονται (φοβερό το ξαφνικό ενδιαφέρον όλων των Ελλήνων για την αρχαία ελληνική τέχνη), τότε φυσικά οι εν λόγω διεκδικήσεις ουδεμία βάση έχουν. Αφενός μεν γιατί για να έχω πολιτισμό, πρώτα πρέπει να είμαι άξιος γι΄ αυτόν και με όλα αυτά που μόλις συζητήσαμε, αποδείχτηκε ότι έχουμε δουλειά μπροστά μας ακόμα για την κατάκτηση αυτής της αξιοσύνης, δεδομένου ότι οι στοιχειώδης αρχές πάνω στις οποίες μια τέτοια αξιοσύνη στηρίζεται ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑΖΟΥΝ παντελώς. Αφετέρου δε γιατί οποιαδήποτε τέτοια διεκδίκηση στο όνομα του πολιτισμού, θα πρέπει να στηρίζεται σε στοιχειώδη εντιμότητα, ειλικρίνεια και συνέπεια. Η οποία εδώ δεν υπάρχει! Και όχι μόνο δεν υπάρχει, αλλά αυτό που υπάρχει είναι ένα τσούρμο ζιζάνια που τον οποιοδήποτε καλό σπόρο πέσει θα ορμήξουν και θα τον φάνε (όπως γίνεται σταθερά εδώ και δεκαετίες ή αιώνες). Πώς η οποιαδήποτε τέτοια διεκδίκηση στο όνομα του πολιτισμού θα μπορούσε να υποστηριχθεί όταν συμβαίνουν τέτοια φαινόμενα; Και πώς θα μπορούσε να γίνει τέτοια αξίωση στο όνομα του πολιτισμού, όταν τον έχει γραμμένο στα παλιά της τα παπούτσια της η Ελλαδίτσα;

Πώς θέλουμε να είμαστε άξιοι στα μεγάλα (βλ. μάρμαρα), όταν δεν είμαστε ικανοί να είμαστε άξιοι στα μικρούλια (βλ. ένα τόσο δα βιντεάκι καταξιωμένου σκηνοθέτη);

Οπότε, ερωτώ και θα ήθελα μια ειλικρινή απάντηση: είναι ζήτημα πολιτισμού ή εθνικής υπερηφάνειας;


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2009)

Η δική μου ειλικρινής απάντηση είναι: mu

Με τα κριτήρια που θέτεις, πιστεύεις στα σοβαρά ότι υπάρχει έθνος/συλλογική οντότητα που "δικαιούται" να μιλά και να διεκδικεί τον πολιτισμό; Δεν υπάρχει ένα ενιαίο "εμείς", έτσι που το θέτεις. Η διεκδίκηση αφορά κατ' εμέ ζητήματα *κυριότητας* και όχι αξιοσύνης. Από τη στιγμή που μπαίνει στη μέση η οντολογική, σχεδόν, αξιοσύνη, η συζήτηση παίρνει χρώμα είτε εθνικιστικό, είτε αποικιοκρατικό, ανάλογα από ποια πλευρά τοποθετείται κανείς.
Η κυριότητα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση των Ελγινείων είναι, εννοείται, πολύ περίπλοκο ζήτημα. Γι' αυτό και όσοι μιλούν για κλοπή απλώς δημαγωγούν. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει θέμα κυριότητας. Η συναλλαγή ανάμεσα στον εκπρόσωπο μιας αυτοκρατορίας και στον μονάρχη μιας άλλης με αντικείμενο τα έργα ενός αρχαίου πολιτισμού μοιραία αντιμετωπίζεται, 200 χρόνια μετά, με άλλα κριτήρια από εκείνα του 1800, από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει ένας λαός που νιώθει (όχι εντελώς αυθαίρετα, πώς να το κάνουμε!) ότι έχει ειδική σχέση με εκείνον τον αρχαίο. Ο σύγχρονος αυτός λαός δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να δώσει εξετάσεις σε κανένα πάνελ της "διεθνούς κοινότητας" για το αν είναι αρκετά "πολιτισμένος" ώστε να τα δικαιούται. Η πατερναλιστική αυτή φρασεολογία θυμίζει τις ένδοξες ημέρες της αποικιοκρατίας και της Κοινωνίας των Εθνών. Οι καιροί αλλάζουν, τι να κάνουμε!

Θα αντέστρεφα μάλιστα το επιχείρημα: αν το θέσουμε ως θέμα πολιτισμού, τότε θα έλεγα ότι, αν θέλει η Βρετανία να δείξει ότι έχει περάσει σε ένα ανώτερο στάδιο πολιτισμού (σιγά...), οφείλει να επιστρέψει όλους τους θησαυρούς που άρπαξε από παντού την εποχή της κοσμοκρατορίας της. Άλλωστε, ως γνωστόν αυτό είναι το κύριο επιχείρημά τους ενάντια στην επιστροφή.

Επίσης, αν θέλει να δείξει ότι πιστεύει στην ιδέα της Ενωμένης Ευρώπης (εδώ γελάμε...), πάλι πρέπει να επιστρέψει τα Ελγίνεια.

Ως προς το θέμα που έθιξε ο Cuno, αντιθέτως, που αφορά τη σύγχρονη αρχαιοκαπηλία, εγώ τουλάχιστον είμαι κάθετος. Οι απόψεις του είναι αρπαχτικές, τελεία και παύλα, και η κριτική που του άσκησε ο δε θυμάμαι πια πώς τον λένε, κατεδαφιστική.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 24, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> ...
> _Να αποσυρθεί βίντεο που παρουσιάζεται στο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης και στο οποίο εμφανίζονται ανδρικές φιγούρες που σφυροκοπούν τα μάρμαρα του Παρθενώνα, ζητά η Εκκλησία της Ελλάδος, υποστηρίζοντας ότι οι μορφές ._ ...



Θαρρώ πως έχω χάσει τη μπάλα...
Υπάρχει τελικά επίσημη παρέμβαση, διαμαρτυρία ή κάτι άλλο της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδας; Καλό θα είναι να υπάρξει για να γίνει σε σοβαρότερες βάσεις η συζήτηση και να κρίνει ο καθένας μας με ασφαλέστερο τρόπο. Οι υπεύθυνοι του μουσείου όμως; Όσοι εξ αυτών φέρουν επιστημονικούς τίτλους γιατί λειτουργούν με περισσή βιασύνη σαν πολιτικοί ή απλοί "δημοσιοσχεσίτες";

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά: είναι ιστορικά διαπιστωμένο γεγονός η πρόκληση ζημιών από υποστηρικτές του Χριστιανισμού στα μνημεία της Ακρόπολης; είναι. Γιατί θα πρέπει ένα γεγονός να αποκρύπτεται; Ταυτόχρονα ας αναγνωρίσουμε και κάτι άλλο: η επί αιώνες χρήση του Παρθενώνα ως χριστιανικού ναού βοήθησε ώστε το μνημείο να διατηρηθεί σε καλή κατάσταση.

Πάμε, όμως, και σε κάτι άλλο για να μην τρελαθώ. Οι καταστροφές που συζητάμε έγιναν όντως τον 6ο-7ο αι. Πώς, στο καλό, είναι δυνατό οι μορφές στο φιλμ να "παραπέμπουν σε ορθόδοξους ιερείς". Πώς είναι δυνατό να θυμίζουν πιστοί και ενδεχομένως ιερείς του 6ου αι. ορθόδοξους κληρικούς, όπως τους αναγνωρίζει ο μέσος άνθρωπος σήμερα. Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να θυμίζουν ούτε κληρικούς του 11 αι. Άρα, ή δεν τρέχει τίποτε, ή ο σκηνοθέτης έκανε φάουλ όσον αφορά την ιστορική πιστότητα. Κι έπειτα, "ορθόδοξους" σε αντιδιαστολή με τί; καθολικούς, οπαδούς του Άρειου, νεστοριανούς ή μονοφυσίτες; Και τί διακρίνει "ορθόδοξους" και "καθολικούς" τον 6ο αι.; Τί πάει να πει "ορθόδοξος ιερέας" για τον 6ο αι.;

Κατά τα λοιπά, αναμένω κι εγώ την ευκαιρία να επισκεφτώ το νέο μουσείο και να δω το φιλμ (θα το προλάβω άραγε αλογόκριτο;).


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2009)

Μ' αρέσουν τα κοάν στο Ζεν, αρκεί να μην χρησιμοποιούνται ως μέσο παρέλκυσης από την συζήτηση και την επιχειρηματολογία. 

Η έννοια της *κυριότητας *του Ελληνικού (ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου) κράτους επί των Ελγινείων δεν μπορεί να τεθεί καν, ούτε σε νομικό, ούτε σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο επίπεδο. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε, γίνεται και η προπαγάνδα με τον τρόπο που γίνεται.

Τώρα, από εκεί και πέρα, εγώ δεν μίλησα για εξετάσεις αξιοσύνης σε διεθνή πάνελ. Μίλησα καθαρά σε επίπεδο εσωτερικό. Και φιλοσοφικό. Επί της αρχής. Αν δεν υπάρχει αρχή, πώς θα υπάρξουν όλα τ' άλλα; Κοινώς, δεν με απασχολεί τι κάνουν οι Άγγλοι, γιατί δεν ζω στην Αγγλία. Με απασχολεί το σπίτι μου. Και αυτά που γίνονται μέσα σ' αυτό, δεν μ' αρέσουν καθόλου. 

Δεν το θέτω εγώ σε επίπεδο πολιτισμό, η προπαγάνδα υπέρ της επιστροφής το θέτει σε αυτό το επίπεδο. Αν και αδιαμφισβήτητα, είναι πάνω απ΄ όλα ζήτημα σύγχρονου πολιτισμού και κυρίως πολιτιστικής στρατηγικής και πορείας. Της Ελλάδας. Αυτό είναι η ουσία σε όλη την ιστορία. Τίποτα άλλο. 

Ποιο είναι κατά τη γνώμη σου το ένα (ή περισσότερα) επιχειρήματα υπέρ της επιστροφής των μαρμάρων; Υπενθυμίζω ότι εμείς ξεκινήσαμε αυτή την ιστορία, άρα πρέπει κάπως να την στηρίξουμε. Και υποστηρίζεις την επιστροφή μόνο των Ελγινείων ή και των άλλων αρχαιοτήτων (π.χ. αυτών που βρίσκονται στο Λούβρο); Γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει μέχρι στιγμής τι ακριβώς υποστηρίζεις.Γιατί αν τεθούν ΟΛΕΣ οι αρχαιότητες του κόσμου στο τραπέζι, τότε εκεί ποιο θα είναι το καθολικό *επιχείρημα* και ποια η κυριότητα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2009)

Είδα το επίμαχο σημείο του φιλμ πριν λίγο, στις ειδήσεις του MEGA. Οι μικροσκοπικές φιγούρες που καταστρέφουν τα γλυπτά στο αέτωμα του (χρωματιστού ακόμη ) Παρθενώνα *δεν* φοράνε ράσα, αλλά μακριούς χιτώνες με διάφορα χρώματα. Απεικονίζονται όμως να αποσπούν αγάλματα από το αέτωμα και να τα ρίχνουν καταγής για να δημιουργήσουν χώρο όπου υψώνουν έναν μεγάλο σταυρό.

Άρα απεικονίζονται προφανώς «υποστηρικτές του Χριστιανισμού» όπως το έθεσε σωστά ο Ρογέριος (και όπως είναι ιστορικά γνωστό). Τίποτε περισσότερο, τίποτε λιγότερο (κττγμ πάντα).


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Η έννοια της *κυριότητας *του Ελληνικού (ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου) κράτους επί των Ελγινείων δεν μπορεί να τεθεί καν, ούτε σε νομικό, ούτε σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο επίπεδο. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε, γίνεται και η προπαγάνδα με τον τρόπο που γίνεται.



Δε συμφωνώ. Σε νομικό επίπεδο, πράγματι έτσι είναι (αυτό είπα κι εγώ)· σε ιστορικό, σαφώς και μπορεί. Όσο περισσότερο πιέζεις τον αντίδικο καταδεικνύοντας την αποικιοκρατική φύση της "απαγωγής", τόσο περισσότερο υποσκάπτεις το ηθικό θεμέλιο της κυριότητάς του. Φτιάχνεις κι ένα καλό μουσείο, για να δείξεις ότι μπορείς να τα φυλάξεις εξίσου καλά, ότι μπορείς να είσαι σωστός κύριος και κηδεμόνας τους. Είναι όπως η ιδιοκτησία γενικά. Το σύνθημα "η ιδιοκτησία είναι κλοπή" υπέσκαψε ουκ ολίγον την ηθική νομιμότητα της μεγάλης ατομικής ιδιοκτησίας στην Ευρώπη και οδήγησε (μέσα από αγώνες φυσικά αλλά και από οικονομικές διεργασίες) στην έννοια της κοινωνικής ιδιοκτησίας, είτε αμιγούς (κομουνισμός) είτε μετριασμένης (σοσιαλδημοκρατία, δημόσιος τομέας, διανομή μέρους των μετοχών στους εργαζομένους ή και στα συνδικάτα κλπ.). Έτσι και η προπαγάνδα για το ανήθικο της αποικιοκρατικώ δικαίω κυριότητας των Ελγινείων από τη Βρετανία μέσω Έλγιν φέρνει αποτελέσματα, έστω και με πολύ αργό ρυθμό. Είναι ένα επεισόδιο του post-colonialism, που βεβαίως δεν ξεκίνησε με τη Μελίνα αλλά την επαύριο κιόλας της Παλιγγενεσίας.



Ambrose said:


> Κοινώς, δεν με απασχολεί τι κάνουν οι Άγγλοι, γιατί δεν ζω στην Αγγλία. Με απασχολεί το σπίτι μου. Και αυτά που γίνονται μέσα σ' αυτό, δεν μ' αρέσουν καθόλου.



Κανείς ποτέ δεν κοιτάει μόνο τα του οίκου του. Όλα γίνονται με συγκρίσεις στη ζωή, όλα κρίνονται σχετικά και πάνω σε ζυγαριές, πολλές μάλιστα. Δεν μπορεί ο άλλος να δείχνει την αγκίδα στο δάχτυλό σου αν ο ίδιος έχει ένα δοκάρι μέσα στο μάτι του. Εγώ δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι η Ελλάδα είναι "καλύτερη" από τη Βρετανία. Ισχυρίστηκα ότι αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το ζήτημά μας.



Ambrose said:


> Ποιο είναι κατά τη γνώμη σου το ένα (ή περισσότερα) επιχειρήματα υπέρ της επιστροφής των μαρμάρων;



Το έχω πει ήδη: το νεοελληνικό κράτος κατέχει το γεωγραφικό χώρο όπου βρίσκονταν αυτά τα μάρμαρα μέχρι πριν από 200 χρόνια και ο λαός του, έχοντας αναπτύξει μια ταυτότητα έντονα ταυτισμένη με το αρχαίο του παρελθόν, παρά τη διαφορά θρησκείας, τα διεκδικεί ως απαχθέντα σε μια στιγμή της ιστορίας του όπου ήταν δούλος και δεν μπορούσε να ασκήσει τα δικαιώματά του επ' αυτών. Τα διεκδικεί δηλ. με επιχειρήματα ηθικοϊστορικά, στα πλαίσια της αμφισβήτησης της νομιμότητας των πεπραγμένων της δυτικής αποικιοκρατίας και του οθωμανικού ιμπεριαλισμού, και φυσικά σε συνδυασμό με την έννοια της κυριότητας του εδάφους (δεν διεκδικεί δηλ. προφανώς τις ελληνικές αρχαιότητες που βρίσκονται π.χ. στην Τουρκία ή στην Ιταλία), δυνάμει της οποίας πατάσσει άλλωστε και την αρχαιοκαπηλία σήμερα στην επικράτειά του.



Ambrose said:


> Και υποστηρίζεις την επιστροφή μόνο των Ελγινείων ή και των άλλων αρχαιοτήτων (π.χ. αυτών που βρίσκονται στο Λούβρο); Γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει μέχρι στιγμής τι ακριβώς υποστηρίζεις.Γιατί αν τεθούν ΟΛΕΣ οι αρχαιότητες του κόσμου στο τραπέζι, τότε εκεί ποιο θα είναι το καθολικό *επιχείρημα* και ποια η κυριότητα;



Ο αδύναμος δεν μπορεί να θέτει μαξιμαλιστικούς στόχους. Εννοείται ότι, αν γινόταν πόλεμος και η Ελλάδα κατακτούσε όσες χώρες ήθελε, θα αφαιρούσε όχι μόνο τα Ελγίνεια αλλά όλα τα αρχαία σύνολα που σκυλεύτηκαν κατά τις εν Ελλάδι ανασκαφές (ή και σκέτες αρπαγές) των "αρχαιολογησάντων επιδρομέων" (για να θυμηθούμε και τον Γεννάδιο) της περιόδου 1780-1820 κυρίως (αλλά ως και στα 1917 ακόμα, οι Αγγλογάλλοι στο μέτωπο του Στρυμόνα έκαναν ανασκαφές και πήραν μαζί τους τα ευρήματα): και τα του Ναού του Επικούρειου Απόλλωνα στις Βάσσες, και τα του ναού της Αφαίας στην Αίγινα, κλπ. κλπ., καθώς και όλα τα απαχθέντα αγάλματα τύπου Αφροδίτης της Μήλου, las Incantadas, κλπ. Αλλά αυτά βέβαια είναι στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας. Έτσι λοιπόν, η Ελλάδα έχει ως γνωστόν δηλώσει ότι, αν της επιστραφούν τα Ελγίνεια, θα υπογράψει δήλωση ότι παραιτείται από τα υπόλοιπα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 25, 2009)

Κτγμ, η ειδησεογραφική σεζόν της σαχλαμάρας δεν είναι άμοιρη στην προβολή του θέματος. Άσχετα όμως με το τι και πώς ακριβώς, το φιλμάκι πρωτίστως έχει πρακτικό και όχι καλλιτεχνικό ρόλο, να κατατοπίσει με εύληπτο και ελκυστικό τρόπο τον επισκέπτη, και υπάρχει γι' αυτόν το σκοπό στο πλαίσιο ανάδειξης και προσέγγισης του μνημείου και κατόπιν ανάθεσης του ίδιου του Μουσείου. Η οπτικοποίηση λοιπόν του ενημερωτικού κειμένου μπορεί να οδηγεί σε παρανοήσεις ή να υπογραμμίζει άνισα το ίδιο το περιεχόμενό του, όπως συμβαίνει με αναπαραστάσεις του είδους, εξ ορισμού δεν έχει και ούτε μπορεί να έχει την ακρίβεια ενός κειμένου και. εφόσον κρίθηκε ότι μπορεί να παραπληροφορήσει, σκανδαλίσει ή διχάσει σε σχέση με ένα έργο που προβάλλεται ως εθνικό επίτευγμα και μάλιστα με υπονοούμενη τη διεκδίκηση της επανένωνσης των γλυπτών, ήταν λογικό να υπάρξει παρέμβαση.
Btw +1 στα ποστ του Costas, ιδίως για τις διακρίσεις που κάνουν. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 25, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα Ελευθεροτυπία, ο Κώστας Γαβράς δήλωσε ότι βρίσκει πολύ λυπηρό και απαράδεκτο για την Ελλάδα, αυτό που συνέβη: «το να υποκύψει δηλαδή η Πολιτεία στις πιέσεις εκπροσώπων της Εκκλησίας και να προβεί σε αυτήν την πράξη παρέμβασης σε ένα φιλμ που αναφέρεται σε ιστορικά γεγονότα».

Ο σκηνοθέτης σημειώνει πως ό,τι δείχνει το βίντεο είναι ιστορικά αποδεδειγμένο και ότι σκοπός του φιλμ ήταν να δείξει τις καταστροφές που έχει υποστεί το μνημείο ανά τους αιώνες από ανθρώπινο χέρι.

Δήλωσε ότι δεν τον ξαφνιάζουν οι αντιδράσεις των εκπροσώπων της Εκκλησίας. «Η Εκκλησία αρνείται πάντοτε την πραγματικότητα, για να σώσει το δόγμα της. Νόμιζα ότι η Ελλάδα είχε ξεφύγει από όλες αυτές τις μικρότητες... Λυπάμαι πολύ!»

Όπως ανέφερε ο τηλεοπτικός σταθμός Mega, ο σκηνοθέτης εξετάζει το ενδεχόμενο να ζητήσει την αφαίρεση του ονόματός του από το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο.

Το βίντεο προβάλλεται στη γυάλινη αίθουσα του Παρθενώνα με στόχο την ενημέρωση των επισκεπτών.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2009)

Costa, εσύ βλέπεις ιστορική εθνική συνέχεια και οντότητα εκεί που δεν υπάρχει. Δυστυχώς, έτσι λειτουργεί η μνήμη και η συγγραφή της ιστορίας, η οποία τείνει να επανερμηνεύει το παρελθόν και την ιστορία της επιλεκτικά και ρεβιζιονιστικά με βάση σημερινά πιστεύω και ανάγκες. Εκεί όμως που εσύ βλέπεις ιστορική συνέχεια και μία εθνική οντότητα, εγώ δεν βλέπω τίποτα τέτοιο. Άραγε υπάρχει; Άλλωστε το ίδιο δεν κάνει π.χ. και μια χώρα όπως η Π.Γ.Δ.Μ.; 

Ως εκ τούτου, οποιαδήποτε διεκδίκηση κυριότητας με βάση αυτό είναι άνευ ουσίας. Οποιαδήποτε ταύτιση της σύγχρονης εθνικής ταυτότητας με την αρχαία, γίνεται και φαίνεται στην πράξη. Αληθινά και στο πνεύμα.

Και αυτό λέω από την αρχή: ότι δεν υπάρχει. Είναι ένα ψεύδος που αναμασάμε για να κρύψουμε την ένδειά μας και την *απροθυμία *μας να την ξεπεράσουμε, βουτώντας τα χέρια στα έτοιμα ενός άλλου λαού και ενός άλλου πολιτισμού. Στα σχόλια για την πάταξη της αρχαιοκαπηλείας, τι να πω...; Δες το αρχικό μου ποστ. Έχω ήδη απαντήσει. Και μαξιμαλιστικούς στόχους δεν έθεσα εγώ, αλλά εσύ όταν είπες ότι πρέπει να αδειάσει το Βρετανικό.

Υ.Γ. Τέλος, έχω βαρεθεί να κατηγορούμε την Τουρκοκρατία και τον δυτικό ιμπεριαλισμό (μαζί με τη χούντα) για τη δική μας κατάντια. Δηλ. έλεος...


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

Μερικές απορίες: υπάρχει τρόπος για οποιονδήποτε να μην βλέπει υπό το πρίσμα της εποχής του το παρελθόν; Ποια είναι η αρχαία μας εθνική ταυτότητα; Την ξέρουμε; Δε νομίζω. Ξέρουμε μόνο αποσπασματικά ό,τι μας έχει αφήσει και ξέρουμε τη μετεξελιξη της που τη βλέπουμε γύρω μας. 

Εκεί που κάποιοι βλέπουν Τουρκοκρατία- ιμπεριαλισμό κλπ σαν αιτίες για όλα μας τα κακά, εσύ Αμβρόσιε βλέπεις την άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος. Είναι πολύ πιθανό το ίδιο λάθος να κάνετε κι οι δύο πλευρές γιατί τα βλέπετε όλα ασπρόμαυρα χωρίς διαβαθμίσεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2009)

SBE said:


> εσυ Αμβρόσιε βλέπεις την άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος.



Εγώ επικεντρώνομαι στο τώρα. Μ' ενδιαφέρει το τώρα, η παρθένα στιγμή που προσφέρει ένα σωρό δυνατότητες. Βέβαια, αυτό το τώρα περιλαμβάνει και τις διεκδικήσεις, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι συμβαίνουν, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να κολλάμε τόσο πολύ στο παρελθόν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2009)

Ψάχνοντας στο YouTube μήπως έχει ανέβει το βιντεάκι που είδα και στις ειδήσεις, έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό εδώ το ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Παρθενώνα, το οποίο είναι πανέμορφο. Όχι μόνο για τα πολλά πράγματα που δεν ήξερα και έμαθα, αλλά και γιατί έχει πανέμορφο φως. Και καμιά φορά φτάνει να λες ότι μοιράζεσαι με εκείνους τους αρχαίους το ίδιο φως. Αίμα, κύτταρα, μυαλά, σκέψεις, ανάγκες — αυτά είναι διαφορετικά.

Δείτε το εκεί σε υψηλή ανάλυση. (Διάρκεια: 53 λεπτά)


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2009)

Ο John Boardman, επιφανής ιστορικός της αρχαίας ελληνικής τέχνης, στον πρόλογο ενός βιβλίου του (Classical Greek Sculpture ή κάπως έτσι) έλεγε, θυμάμαι, πως όποιος διεκδικεί τα ελγίνεια το κάνει από political expediency. Όχι δηλαδή έστω από λάθος αντίληψη περί εθνικής κληρονομιάς κλπ. κλπ., αλλά ξερά από "μικροκομματική σκοπιμότητα", όπως λένε ξύλινα οι εμετικοί μας παπαγάλοι εδώ. Τον δεν Μπάυρον, που είχε περάσει τον Ελγίνο γενεές δεκατέσσερις, τον ειρωνευόταν λέγοντας "ε καλά, αυτός θα προτιμούσε να κείτεται ο Παρθενώνας σε ερείπια...", λόγω της αγάπης των ρομαντικών για τα ερείπια και τα αποσπάσματα γενικώς.

Ο .... (δε θυμάμαι όνομα, πάνε χρόνια), διευθυντής του Βρετανικού Μουσείου τω καιρώ εκείνω, είχε δηλώσει ότι η απαίτηση επιστροφής των Ελγινείων αποτελεί cultural fascism, επί λέξει. Τον είχα ακούσει με τ' αφτιά μου σε μια εκπομπή.

Ο Ian Jenkins, Senior Curator in the Department of Greek and Roman Antiquities in the British Museum και συγγραφέας ενός καλού οδηγού ονόματι The Parthenon Frieze, για το οποίο θα γράψω ένα σχόλιο στο νήμα Τι διαβάζετε αυτό τον καιρό; , δεν αποφεύγει να υπερασπιστεί κουτοπόνηρα τον Ελγίνο ως εξής: στην υποενότητα The afterlife of the Parthenon γράφει για την έκρηξη του 1987 και συνεχίζει:

Fallen masonry and sculpture were quarried to rebuild the damaged homes and defences of the small Turkish community who occupied the citadel of the much diminished city of Athens. Foreign travellers to the site broke off pieces of the sculpture to take away with them as souvenirs. This was the situation which Elgin's men found on the Acropolis when, at the beginning of the nineteenth century, they set about gathering together the battered remains of the frieze, pediment and metope sculptures for transport to England.

Αν ο Ελγίνος είχε μεταφέρει στην Αγγλία μόνο τα γλυπτά που ήταν καταγής λόγω της έκρηξης, θα του χρωστούσαμε ίσως χάριτες και μόνο. Έλα όμως που έβαλε σκάλες και οι άντρες ανέβηκαν πάνω στο μνημείο και ξήλωσαν και τα γλυπτά που ήταν εκεί, τα οποία δεν κινδύνευαν από τα όσα περιγράφει ο συγγραφέας! Να πώς με μισές αλήθειες χτίζεται ένα ωραίο ψέμα για τους αφελείς.

Τέλος, θέλω να πω κάτι για τη δημιουργία, εν προκειμένω την καλλιτεχνική. Αυτή λοιπόν δεν προκύπτει με παρθενογένεση, εν κενώ μέσα σε ένα μεταφυσικό τώρα γεμάτο δυνατότητες αλλά άσχετο με το χτες και το προχτές. Η παράδοση, η γειτνίαση με τα έργα τέχνης, το μεγάλωμα μέσα σε ένα περιβάλλον γεμάτο έργα τέχνης, αρχιτεκτονικά και άλλα, ασκεί το μάτι, την ψυχή, δίνει ερεθίσματα. Μόλις ο Keats είδε τα ελγίνεια στο Λονδίνο, έγραψε το Ode to a Grecian Urn. Αν δεν τα 'χε δει, δε θα το είχε γράψει. Αυτό είναι το κέρδος από τα μουσεία, ότι βοηθούν τους καλλιτεχνικά ευαίσθητους (και όλους τους άλλους, φυσικά) να δημιουργήσουν κάτι δικό τους, με τα ερεθίσματα που δίνουν. Επομένως, τα πόσο πλούσια είναι τα μουσεία τα δικά μας σε αντικείμενα δεν αποτελεί ζήτημα παρελθοντολογίας αλλά συνιστώσα της τωρινής καλλιτεχνικής δημιουργίας. Γιατί έπρεπε δηλαδή να πάει ο Τσαρούχης να ζωγραφίζει τα αρχαία έργα στο Λούβρο, και να μην μπορεί να το κάνει εδώ;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 29, 2009)

Costas said:


> Τέλος, θέλω να πω κάτι για τη δημιουργία, εν προκειμένω την καλλιτεχνική. Αυτή λοιπόν δεν προκύπτει με παρθενογένεση, εν κενώ μέσα σε ένα μεταφυσικό τώρα γεμάτο δυνατότητες αλλά άσχετο με το χτες και το προχτές. Η παράδοση, η γειτνίαση με τα έργα τέχνης, το μεγάλωμα μέσα σε ένα περιβάλλον γεμάτο έργα τέχνης, αρχιτεκτονικά και άλλα, ασκεί το μάτι, την ψυχή, δίνει ερεθίσματα. Μόλις ο Keats είδε τα ελγίνεια στο Λονδίνο, έγραψε το Ode to a Grecian Urn. Αν δεν τα 'χε δει, δε θα το είχε γράψει. Αυτό είναι το κέρδος από τα μουσεία, ότι βοηθούν τους καλλιτεχνικά ευαίσθητους (και όλους τους άλλους, φυσικά) να δημιουργήσουν κάτι δικό τους, με τα ερεθίσματα που δίνουν. Επομένως, τα πόσο πλούσια είναι τα μουσεία τα δικά μας σε αντικείμενα δεν αποτελεί ζήτημα παρελθοντολογίας αλλά συνιστώσα της τωρινής καλλιτεχνικής δημιουργίας. Γιατί έπρεπε δηλαδή να πάει ο Τσαρούχης να ζωγραφίζει τα αρχαία έργα στο Λούβρο, και να μην μπορεί να το κάνει εδώ;



Ένα μικρό σχόλιο στα βιαστικά: με παρθενογένεση όχι. Αλλά είναι εντελώς απρόβλεπτη, παντού όπου συμβαίνει, με εξαίρεση την Ελλάδα, όπου έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να πηγαίνουμε σούπερ μάρκετ και με κάθε Σκιπ 10 κιλών να παίρνουμε δώρο 1 πιάτο φιλοτεχνημένο από Τσαρούχη ή Μυταρά. Το τελευταίο το έκανα δώρο στη γατούλα μου. Το έγλειφε το πιάτο με το πατέ Gourmet! :)

Τώρα, για όλα τα άλλα και την κατασκευασμένη Ελληνικότητα στην τέχνη, τον Χατζιδάκι, τον Καραγκιόζη και τον Τσαρούχη, αν βρω χρόνο θα μιλήσω κάποια άλλη στιγμή. 

Το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι ή θα πνιγόμαστε σε αισθητική καρτ-ποστάλ ελληνικότητας τύπου διαφήμισης Λουμίδη ή σε προσπάθεια απόδρασης και από αντίδραση θα μιμούμαστε τα Αμερικάνικα. Αυτό συμβαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή. Και αν χρειάζεται κάτι η Ελλάδα, είναι ένα (ή πολλά) μουσεία σύγχρονης καλλιτεχνικής παραγωγής και μια πολιτική που να υποστηρίζει τη σύγχρονη παραγωγή τέχνης ΤΩΡΑ (ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό) και όχι αυτούς που κάθονται και μιμούνται αποκλειστικά τα αρχαία ή αποκλειστικά τους "μοντέρνους" και "αβάν-γκάρντ" ξένους. Κοινώς, μια στοιχειώδη ελευθερία έκφρασης χωρίς τόσες πολλές αποκλειστικές αναφορές μέσα ή έξω, που πνίγουν ασφυκτικά τα πάντα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Μια απορία περί τέχνης, Αμβρόσιε: επειδή παρακολουθώ την καλλιτεχνική παραγωγή στο ΗΒ όσο μπορώ, παρατηρώ πολλές ομοιότητες με την καλλιτεχνική παραγωγή της Ελλάδας (μιλάμε πάντα για τα εικαστικά). Αναρωτιέμαι αν το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε άλλες χώρες, και υποψιάζομαι ναι. Το μόνο που διαφέρει είναι τα ονόματα και οι λεπτομέρειες, και ίσως το ότι εδώ πέφτει και λίγο χιουμοριστικό κράξιμο στις ακρότητες, ενώ στην Ελλάδα είναι σκέτο κράξιμο. Να υποθέσω ότι είναι η επίδραση των Ελγινείων εδώ και του λειψού Παρθενώνα στην Ελλάδα; 
Όσο για την μυθολογία της λαογραφίας, δεν είναι δική μας αποκλειστικότητα και δεν βλέπω γιατί θα πρέπει να ντρεπόμαστε για την αισθητική διαφήμισης Λουμίδη- όσο κι αν είναι εκνευριστική, το σκοπό της τον επιτελεί, στο κάτω κάτω λίγοι είναι αυτοί που θυμούνται ότι δεν ήταν έτσι. . Ας ντραπούν κι οι Σκωτσέζοι για τα καρώ και τις φούστες, οι ρώσσοι για τα υπερχορογραφημένα δήθεν λαϊκά συγκροτήματα, οι κινέζοι για την ανυπόφορη όπερά τους κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 29, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μια απορία περί τέχνης, Αμβρόσιε: επειδή παρακολουθώ την καλλιτεχνική παραγωγή στο ΗΒ όσο μπορώ, παρατηρώ πολλές ομοιότητες με την καλλιτεχνική παραγωγή της Ελλάδας (μιλάμε πάντα για τα εικαστικά).



 Αυτό πρώτη φορά το ακούω... θα ήθελες λίγο να το εξηγήσεις;


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Ομοιότητες στον τρόπο που προβάλλεται συγκεκριμένο είδος τέχνης, από συγκεκριμένες ομάδες, συγκεκριμένης τεχνοτροπίας (installation art κυρίως, και κουφά βίντεο και ό,τι άλλο παράξενο). 
Μιλώντας πάντα για τον 21ο αιώνα, έτσι;
Η διαφορά είναι ίσως ότι στην Ελλάδα τα παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά γιατί το κράτος πληρώνει και κάποιος θα διαφωνήσει για το πού πάνε τα λεφτά, ενώ εδώ πληρώνει ο ο Σάατσι. Και μια που είπα για τον Σάατσι, έχω παρατηρήσει απόσταση ανάμεσα στο τι θεωρεί ο Σάατσι τέχνη και τι η Royal Academy, αλλά αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο. 

Όσες φορές έχω πάει σε εκθέσεις Ελλήνων εδώ έχω δει αξιόλογη δουλειά, που ακολουθεί πολύ τις παραδοσιακές τεχνοτροπίες (μ' άλλα λόγια οι ζωγράφοι ζωγραφίζουν, οι γλύπτες σκαλίζουν), που απλά σημαίνει μεγάλη επιρροή της σχολής Καλών Τεχνών imo. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτοί στην Ελλάδα έχουν ευκαιρίες προβολής ή αν απλά βρήκαν εδώ αγορά (ή αν απλά για να αποκτήσουν αγορά κινούνται συντηρητικά). 

Επίσης, μην ξεχνάς ότι αναφέρομαι στο ΗΒ, χώρα που συνολικά δεν έχει μεγάλη λατρεία για τα εικαστικά και κινείται κυρίως ανάμεσα στα παραδοσιακά και στην απόλυτη μαλακία που κανείς δεν τολμάει να αμφισβητήσει για να μην τους πουν ότι δεν ξέρουν από τέχνη. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι το περίφημο τέταρτο βάθρο στην πλατεία Τραφαλγκαρ. 

Κάπως έτσι δεν είναι κι η Ελλάδα;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 29, 2009)

SBE, 

βασικά ανοίγεις τεράστιο ζήτημα και δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να το πιάσουμε. Αυτό στο οποίο επικεντρώνομαι εγώ είναι:

τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες στην Ελλάδα έχει κατασκευαστεί μια ιδέα και μια εικόνα της Ελληνικότητας και του τι είναι Ελληνικό (βλ. λουμίδης, καραγκιόζης, τσαρούχης, χατζιδάκις, μελίνα) και πάνω σε αυτή την εικόνα, κινείται η κρατική πολιτική για τους Έλληνες καλλιτέχνες και την τέχνη. Η συγκεκριμένη εικόνα είναι περιοριστική, με πολύ συγκεκριμένα συστατικά (σαν συνταγή για κέικ) και εξαιρετικά ασφυκτική. Εκδηλώνεται ποικιλοτρόπως. Η μισή ΑΣΚΤ (μια και την ανέφερες) κινείται σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση.

Από την άλλη, έχουμε καλλιτέχνες και πρωτίστως ιδιωτικές πρωτοβουλίες που κινούνται στην αντίπερα όχθη του διεθνισμού και της σύγχρονης τέχνης (ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό). Το υπόλοιπο μισό της ΑΣΚΤ έχει ταχθεί με αυτούς.

Δεν θα περάσω σε αξιολογικές κρίσεις για το τι είναι τέχνη και τι δεν είναι. Αυτά είναι ζητήματα που έχουν απασχολήσει πολύ κόσμο και που μπορούμε να τα συζητάμε για χρόνια χωρίς να καταλήξουμε.

Αυτό που με απασχολεί εμένα και σε σχέση με αυτό το νήμα, είναι:

η οποιαδήποτε κρατική και γενικότερη (όχι μόνο κρατική, αλλά πάντα επίσημη) πολιτική στην Ελλάδα είναι γεροντόφιλη, άκρως συντηρητική, μεροληπτική και ανίκανη να υποστηρίξει νέα ζωή. Είναι τόσο μεγάλος ο ναρκισσισμός με την "κουλτούρα μας", "την αρχαία κληρονομιά μας", "τις παραδόσεις μας" κλπ κλπ που είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να φυτρώσει ο,τιδήποτε νέο αυτή τη στιγμή. Σαν λαός και σαν κουλτούρα είμαστε γεροντόφιλοι και κατά βάθος αδιάφοροι απέναντι στην τέχνη και τον πολιτισμό. Και αυτό είναι κάτι που καλλιεργείται εδώ και δεκαετίες από τα πρώτα χρόνια της σχολικής μας εκπαίδευσης που μας διδάσκουν αρχαία ελληνική τραγωδία, χωρίς καλά-καλά να καταλαβαίνουν ΤΙ διδάσκουν. Έτσι:

1. έχουμε αφενός μεν ένα συνεχές, ακατάπαυστο ad nauseam lip service (πώς θα το μεταφράζαμε; ) στον αρχαίο ελληνικό πολιτισμό και την ψευδή αίσθηση σπουδαιότητας που αυτό μάς δίνει
2. αφετέρου δε, αυτό το lip service χαρακτηρίζεται από την παντελή έλλειψη κατανόησης του αρχαίου ελληνικού πνεύματος ή στοιχειωδούς πρόσληψης ερεθισμάτων από αυτό. 

Το αποτέλεσμα: μηδέν εις το πηλίκον! Όλοι ψάχνουνε να βρούνε τα χαμένα μεγαλεία... Όσοι δεν τα ψάχνουνε, έχουνε στραμμένα τα βλέμματα στο εξωτικό εξωτερικό, για να έρθει η σωτηρία από εκεί. Δηλαδή, η απόλυτη σύγχυση και μια συνεχής αναζήτηση ταυτότητας, η οποία ίσως κάποια στιγμή να βρεθεί, όταν καταλαγιάσει ο πανικός με τα αρχαία και τη Μελίνα, και το κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας με τους ξένους. Από μία άποψη, αυτό το χάος ίσως και να είναι προάγγελος νέας ζωής.

Σε πιο πρακτικό επίπεδο: άραγε από αυτή την κοσμοσυρροή στο νέο μουσείο της Ακρόπολης, ποιο ποσοστό έχει πάει ή πηγαίνει σε γκαλερί με σύγχρονα έργα τέχνης από σύγχρονους καλλιτέχνες; Τι έχουν αγοράσει (εκτός από μεταξοτυπίες και πόστερ Μυταρά και Φασιανού);

Η μεγάλη διαφορά μας με τους ξένους :

1. οι ξένοι έχουν επαφή με νέους καλλιτέχνες και αγοράζουν έργα. Το έχω δει να συμβαίνει και το έχω ζήσει τόσο στην Αγγλία, όσο και στην Ισπανία (για παράδειγμα). Προσεγγίζουν το έργο τέχνης ως αντικείμενο εντελώς διαφορετικά από εμάς. Και τους καλλιτέχνες τους σέβονται. Εδώ τους κοροϊδεύουν. Ντρέπεσαι να πεις ότι είσαι καλλιτέχνης γιατί θα σε πούνε ψώνιο. 
2. Και οι ξένοι έχουν μεγάλη παράδοση, αλλά οι κρατικές τους πολιτικές δεν απαιτούν σε κάθε πίνακα ή σε κάθε έργο τέχνης να μπαίνει και μια Καρυάτιδα μέσα. Το Βρετανικό Turner Prize, για παράδειγμα. Η τέχνη που πλασάρεται από τους πάσης φύσεως Saatchi προσωπικά δεν είναι του γούστου μου. Και αυτή τη θεωρώ ένα ψεύτικο κατασκεύασμα (μεγάλη κουβέντα για συζήτηση). Αλλά αν μη τι άλλο, δεν απαιτείται αυτός που θα πάρει το Turner Prize να έχει μέσα στα έργα του αναφορές στον μεγάλο και ανυπέρβλητο Turner (πώς να ξεπεραστεί άλλωστε!) 

Υπάρχει πολύς περισσότερος αέρας ελευθερίας, αποστασιοποίηση, δυνατότητες για πειραματισμό. Και φυσικά, πολύ περισσότερες ευκαιρίες. Βέβαια, και οι Άγγλοι έχουν τους περιορισμούς τους και μάλιστα σοβαρούς περιορισμούς (για να μην πω αναπηρίες), π.χ. αν δεν μπορούν να προσεγγίσουν κάτι *εγκεφαλικά*, συνήθως το προσπερνάνε. 

Αλλά τουλάχιστον, γίνονται πράγματα, υπάρχει κίνηση, υπάρχει ζωή, δυνατότητες και κυρίως ενθάρρυνση. Εδώ, όχι. Και αυτή είναι η βασική διαφορά. 

Προσωπικά, προτιμώ να δω ακόμα και ένα άσχημο και κακόγουστο νέο γλυπτό μέσα στη μέση του δρόμου, παρά τον Φασιανό και τον Μυταρά πάνω στα τρόλλεϊ! Ή το γλυπτό που φιλοτέχνησε ο ξάδερφος του τάδε δημάρχου από την Κωλοπετεινίτσα (γιατί και αυτό το έχω δει).

Δείτε π.χ. το Βερολίνο και ειδικά το Ανατολικό. Τι περίεργο μείγμα είναι παραδοσιακής αρχιτεκτονικής (που γίνεται από την αρχή), σοβιετικού ρεαλισμού και σύγχρονης τέχνης. Το μείγμα το βρίσκω εντελώς σουρρεάλ και περίεργο. Τι ενδιαφέρον όμως! Τουλάχιστον, κάτι κινείται.

Εδώ πέρα, και κάτι να πάει να κινηθεί, θα ορμήξουνε να το φάνε, είτε γιατί δεν έχει το "ελληνικό" στοιχείο, είτε γιατί δεν έχει το ακαδημαϊκό στοιχείο (π.χ. σχέδιο α λα ΑΣΚΤ - 500 χρόνια πίσω - Γαλλική ακαδημία), είτε γιατί δεν ξέρουνε αυτόν που το έφτιαξε. Και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο το να πας στην απέναντι όχθη _"της λεμονόκουπας και του αποτσίγαρου για να δείξεις την αξία του περιττού"_ είναι κάτι καινούργιο. Εμένα μού φαίνεται φοβερά ξεπερασμένο, ειδικά αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι αυτά τα πράγματα γίνονταν στην Αμερική πριν από 40-50 χρόνια. Δηλ. έχουμε καταλήξει σε μια πόλωση (αρχαίο/σύγχρονο, ελληνικό/διεθνές), η οποία έχει γίνει η νέα Σκύλλα με την Χάρυβδη. Αλλά πού θα πάει...

Το ζητούμενο είναι κάτι να κινείται, να μην σταματάει η ροή της ζωής. Και ειλικρινά, με όλη την γεροντοφιλία και την θρησκευτικού τύπου αρχαιολατρεία που έχει πέσει, απορώ πώς θα μπορέσει να κινηθεί αυτό το κάτι. 

Τέλος, θεωρώ ότι στο βάθος-βάθος η αρχαιολατρεία (νέο μουσείο Ακρόπολης, Ελγίνεια κλπ) είναι *υποκριτική * και απλά *προσχηματική *(lip service)και υπάρχει εκεί σαν *μάσκα* και *παραπέτασμα* για να καλύψει την ουσιαστική αδιαφορία των Ελλήνων απέναντι στην τέχνη και τον πολιτισμό. Και *αυτό* είναι το πρόβλημα και αυτό έλεγα από την αρχή. Αν τώρα, εξαφανιζόταν ο Παρθενώνας και η αρχαία μας κληρονομιά ως δια μαγείας, τι θα κάναμε;


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Όντως μεγάλο ζήτημα, οπότε τώρα στα γρηγορα σκέψεις για το μισό και αργότερα το υπόλοιπο:
Είναι γεγονός ότι τα τελευταία 10-20 χρόνια μας εχει φάει η νοσταλγία του ανύπαρκτου γκλαμουριάρικου πρόσφατου παρελθόντος (αισθητικής διαφήμισης, που λες), όπου δεναν τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα και κάθε γυνάικα ήτνα αφέντρα στην κουζίνα της (το σύνδρομο της Λωξαντρας), όλοι ήταν καλοί κιευγενικοί άνθρωποι και ζουσμαε ζωή χαρισάμεννη, κι ούτε καν κακοκαιρίες δεν είχε. 
Αλλά αυτο δεν ξερω κατα πόσο είναι αποτέλεσμα της κρατικής/ δημόσιας πολιτικής ή αν ο κόσμος που δείχνει την προτίμηση του σε αυτό επηρεάζει την κρατική πολιτική. 

Το Βερολίνο που αναφέρεις δεν το έιπα γιατί οι Γερμανοί έχουν διαφορετική αντίληψη για την τέχνη. Στο Βερολίνο έχω δει εργα του Κουνς σε δημόσια μέρη, στο Λονδίνο δε νομίζω ότι τον ξέρει κανείς περα παόέναν μικρο κύκλο τεχνόφιλων. Ομοίως στο Βερολίνο ο Φοστερ εχει φτιαξει 100% περισσότερα εργα απ'ότι στο Λονδίνο (που δεν εχει φτιάξει τιποτα). Γι'αυτο δνε μίλησα για άλλα μέρη. Για το βραβείο Τερνερ που λές, υπάρχει επιβαλλόμενη αισθητική, η αισθητική Σάατσι. Και η τέχνη είναι σπορ για πολύ λίγους, όπως ειναι παντού ήμαλλον λιγότερο παό παντού. Εννοείτια ότ θα αγοράζουν έργα πιο πολλοί αφου έχιε μεγαλύτεο πλυθησμό η χώρα- αν και η Ελλάδα στο οικονοικό δεν υστερεί,οι Έλληνες λεφ΄ταδες ενδιαφέροντια κυρίως να αγοράζουν τέχνη εκ΄τος Ελλάδας για να κα΄νουν φιγούρα στυς αλλοδαπούς, στην Ελλάδα ενδιαφέροντια να φωτογραφίζνται σε εκδνλώσεις. 

Η κοσμοσυρροή στο νεό Μουσείο είναι αποτέλεσμα διαφημισης κι όχι ενδιαφέροντος. Όπως πήγαιναν να δουν το αεροδρόμιο όταν άνοιξε. Αυτό έιναι γνωστό. Ευθύνη για το ότ ιδεν πατάιε ο κόσμος στα μουσεία έχυν και τα ίδια τα μουσεί, όμως. Μπαίνεις σε ένα μουσείο κι είναι μια άιθουσα χωρίς καμία εξήγηση για το τι βλέπεις, μόνο κατι ταμπελίτσες γραμμενες από αρχαιολόγους για αρχαιολόγους με την κλασσική υπεροψία "άμα δεν καταλαβαίνεις είσαι αμόρφωτος και πρεπει να ντρέπεσαι". ΟΚ, ξερω ότι βελτιωνονται, αλλά θέλει πολλή δουλειά για να αλλάξει η εντύπωση που έχουν δώσει. Και για να μην παέι η κουβε΄ντα σοτ να οιΈλληνες επισκέπτονται τα αρχάια, να πω ότι έχω να παώ στην Ακρόπολη 25 χρονια, αλλά κάθε φοράπου βλέπω τα μιλιούνια τους τουρίστες να στριμώχνονται και να σπρωχνωνται γιανα πανε μου φευγει η διαθεση.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

Βλέπω ότι η συζήτηση πάει να λοξοδρομήσει. 
Για να σας επαναφέρω, λοιπόν, πιο κοντά στο αρχικό θέμα και να ρίξω λίγο λάδι στη φωτιά (ως γνήσιος δαίμωαν), ορίστε και ένα κείμενο από "μέσα", από μια κίνηση εργαζομένων στο ΥΠΠΟ, που θέτει κάποια ενδιαφέροντα ερωτήματα. Η πολιτική τους θέση δεν έχει σημασία· μόνο τα ζητήματα που ανακινεί. 
Αλιεύτηκε σε σπίτι φίλου που, κατά σύμπτωση, έχει συγγενική σχέση με τη συντηρήτρια που παρέλαβε το αγγείο από τον Πρωθάπραγό μας (ή μήπως Πρωτάπραγο; ) για να το τοποθετήσει συμβολικά στη θέση του κατά την τελετή των εγκαινίων, η οποία είχε να δει τα παιδιά της 3 μήνες προετοιμάζοντας εκείνα τα εγκαίνια... 
Να με συμπαθάτε για τον ανορθόδο τρόπο παρουσίασης, αλλά ο φίλος δεν είχε σαρωτή, οπότε η αντιγραφή έγινε αναγκαστικά μέσω κινητού.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2009)

Στην προκήρυξη βλέπω τα γνωστά στραβά που προκύπτουν με κάθε τι καινούργιο. 
Δε συμφωνώ (χωρίς να έχω δει το Μουσείο) ότι είναι κακό που ανεβαίνουν οι τιμές ακινήτων στην περιοχή. Άμα ο άλλος γουστάρει να πληρώνει για να μένει δίπλα στο μουσείο, ας πληρώσει, είναι γνωστό ότι στην Ελλάδα καλά θεωρούνται τα σπίτια που είναι δίπλα σε αεροδρόμια (αλλά όχι σε σταθμούς!), σε αυτοκινητόδρομους, στο κέντρο κλπ τοποθεσίες δηλαδή που ένας νορμάλ άνθρωπος θα απόφευγε. Ομοίως, αν ανοίγει κάνα καλό μαγαζί στην περιοχή, γιατί διαφωνούμε; Τι κατάσταση αυτή πια στην Ελλάδα, πρέπει ντε και καλά όλα να είναι "του λαού"; Αμα είναι ακριβό το μαγαζί, πηγαίνετε αλλού. 

Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόση γκρίνια αν το μουσείο προσπαθεί να βγάλει κανένα φράγκο. μήπως μέχρι τώρα τα μουσεία μας που ήταν yatabaza (χωρίς ταμπελίτσες, να μην ξέρεις τι βλέπεις κλπ κλπ) ήταν καλύτερα;
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι συντεχνιακά των υπαλλήλων, δεν τα σχολιάζω.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2009)

SBE said:


> Στο Βερολίνο ο Φοστερ εχει φτιαξει 100% περισσότερα εργα απ'ότι στο Λονδίνο (που δεν εχει φτιάξει τιποτα).


Το ποσοστό αύξησης από το μηδέν (προς οποιοδήποτε νούμερο μεγαλύτερο του μηδενός) είναι ∞% (άπειρο), διότι η διαίρεση με το μηδέν δίνει ∞. Στην αντίστροφη διατύπωση, βέβαια, ισχύει το 100% (δηλ. ο Φόστερ έχει 100% λιγότερα έργα στο Λονδίνο σε σύγκριση με το Βερολίνο).



SBE said:


> Μπαίνεις σε ένα μουσείο κι είναι μια άιθουσα χωρίς καμία εξήγηση για το τι βλέπεις, μόνο κατι ταμπελίτσες γραμμενες από αρχαιολόγους για αρχαιολόγους με την κλασσική υπεροψία "άμα δεν καταλαβαίνεις είσαι αμόρφωτος και πρεπει να ντρέπεσαι".


Εκείνο που μου έκανε τεράστια εντύπωση στη Ρωσία ήταν που στα αχανή μουσεία της (αλλά και σε όλα τα μουσεία της εν γένει), κάθε μέρα και όλες τις ώρες ήταν γονείς ή παππούδες που εξηγούσαν τα εκθέματα ένα προς ένα στα παιδιά, τα οποία κρατούσαν σημειώσεις (ναι, σημειώσεις!). Οι γονείς κι οι παπούδες τα ήξεραν απ' έξω, δεν υπήρχαν ταμπελάκια κλπ, κι απ' ό,τι μου είπαν ρωτούν μετά τα παιδιά στο σπίτι και συζητούν για το τι είδαν. Και ξαναπηγαίνουν πάλι και πάλι (είδες για να 'ναι φτωχός ο κόσμος· το ρίχνει στον πολιτισμό που 'ναι φτηνός — άλλωστε τα εισιτήρια στα μουσεία, τα θέατρα, τα μπαλέτα, τα κοντσέρτα κλπ είναι δέκα φορές φθηνότερα για τους Ρώσους απ' ό,τι για τους ξένους) και τα παιδιά έτσι μαθαίνουν για να μπορούν μετά να τα λένε κι εκείνα στα δικά τους παιδιά κι εγγόνια. Βοηθά και το σχολείο, αλλά η τεράστια δουλειά πολιτιστικής υποδομής γίνεται μέσα στην οικογένεια. Τον αγαπάνε τον πολιτισμό και το βλέπεις παντού.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το ποσοστό αύξησης από το μηδέν (προς οποιοδήποτε νούμερο μεγαλύτερο του μηδενός) είναι ∞% (άπειρο), διότι η διαίρεση με το μηδέν δίνει ∞. Στην αντίστροφη διατύπωση, βέβαια, ισχύει το 100% (δηλ. ο Φόστερ έχει 100% λιγότερα έργα στο Λονδίνο σε σύγκριση με το Βερολίνο).



Δεν υπάρχει ποσοστό αύξησης από το μηδέν. Αυτό το ξέρω. Όμως στην μπαμπλαμπλιδικη managementspeak έχω ακούσει άπειρα παραδείγματα που θεωρείται η μετάβαση από το μηδέν στο Χ αύξηση 100%. Παρεξήγησα το κοινό μου, νόμιζα ότι δεν θα καθίσει κανείς να το ψειρίσει μαθηματικά το πράγμα. 

Σχετικά με τη Ρωσία: μπορεί εκεί οι παππούδες να είναι εξπέρ, στην Ελλάδα όμως δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι. Ούτε άλλωστε περιμένει κανείς να του πει κάποιος συνεπισκέπτης αυτά που δεν έχουν προνοήσει να πουν οι επιμελητές του μουσείου. Εδώ τα περισσότερα μουσεία έχουν έτοιμο υλικό για παιδιά, έχουν αναλυτική περιγραφή του πώς και του γιατί και έχουν δωρεάν ξεναγήσεις καθημερινά. Μεγάλη έμφαση δίνεται στα εκπαιδευτικά. 
Εμείς δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε φτηνότερο εισιτήριο για τους Έλληνες γιατί πρέπει να έχουμε τη ίδια τιμή για όλους τους πολίτες ΕΕ. 
Η τέχνη μπορεί να είναι για τους φτωχούς, αλλά τόσες δεκαετίες που η Ελλάδα ήταν φτωχή δεν το είχαν ρίξει στην τέχνη οι Έλληνες περισσότερο από τώρα. Έτσι φτάσαμε στο σήμερα, που το πρόβλημα δεν είναι γιατί δεν πάει ο Έλληνας στα μουσεία, είναι γιατί δεν κάνει τίποτα πέρα από τον φραπέ στην πλατεία και τη γκρίνια για την τιμή του καφέ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2009)

Το παράδειγμα της Ρωσίας το ανέφερα απλά και μόνο για να δείξω ότι το δικό μας πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν αγαπάμε τον πολιτισμό. Το λες κι εσύ, άλλωστε, ότι άλλες είναι οι προτεραιότητες του Νεοέλληνα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2009)

Α, και κάτι που θυμόμουν σχετικά με το Μουσείο: είχε έρθει στο Λονδίνο ο Παντερμαλής να μιλήσει για το μουσείο της Ακρόπολης. Αυτό πριν πεντέξι χρόνια. Η ομιλία πήγε καλά, μετά στη δεξίωση ήμασταν τέσσερα-πέντε άτομα που είχαμε μείνει στο τέλος και κουβεντιάζαμε μαζί του και μας είπε ότι ένα από τα αρνητικά του εγχειρήματος ήταν ότι (κλασσικά) δέκα άνθρωποι είχαν δεκαπέντε γνώμες. Μας είπε για παράδειγμα ότι είχαν διαφωνήσει για το αν θα έφτιαχναν τουαλέτες στο μουσείο. Οι μισοί λέγανε τι το πέρασε το Μουσείο ο επισκέπτης; Εκεί θα πάει να δεί τα αρχαία, όχι να κάνει την ανάγκη του (προφανώς αυτοί δεν είχαν μικρά παιδιά). Μιλάμε για τέτοια μυαλά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι ή θα πνιγόμαστε σε αισθητική καρτ-ποστάλ ελληνικότητας τύπου διαφήμισης Λουμίδη ή σε προσπάθεια απόδρασης και από αντίδραση θα μιμούμαστε τα Αμερικάνικα. Αυτό συμβαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή. Και αν χρειάζεται κάτι η Ελλάδα, είναι ένα (ή πολλά) μουσεία σύγχρονης καλλιτεχνικής παραγωγής και μια πολιτική που να υποστηρίζει τη σύγχρονη παραγωγή τέχνης ΤΩΡΑ (ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό) και όχι αυτούς που κάθονται και μιμούνται αποκλειστικά τα αρχαία ή αποκλειστικά τους "μοντέρνους" και "αβάν-γκάρντ" ξένους.



Πριν Ambrose φωνήσαι...
Υπάρχει και μεγάλη παράδοση γκρίνιας στην Ελλάδα :)
*Η (πολιτιστική) άνοιξη της Αθήνας *

Η ιστορική στέγη της Ταινιοθήκης της Ελλάδος (που συμπτωματικά μετακομίζει αυτές τις ημέρες σε ιδιόκτητο κτίριο επί της Ιεράς Οδού) θα αποκτήσει σύντομα την παλιά της αίγλη για να φιλοξενήσει την Πινακοθήκη της Βουλής των Ελλήνων ... Η Βουλή έχει ισχυρή παρουσία στα περισσότερα Greek Sales των μεγάλων ξένων οίκων.
... έρχεται να προστεθεί σε μια σειρά ανάλογων πρωτοβουλιών που μας φέρνουν ευχάριστα αντιμέτωπους με μια νέα πραγματικότητα: στην εκπνοή της πρώτης δεκαετίας του νέου αιώνα η Αθήνα γνωρίζει *μια πρωτοφανή ενίσχυση των πολιτιστικών της υποδομών*. Το Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης είναι αδιαμφισβήτητα η ναυαρχίδα της αθηναϊκής αντεπίθεσης που θα κορυφωθεί σε λίγα χρόνια από σήμερα, όταν θα εγκαινιαστεί το Πολιτιστικό και Εκπαιδευτικό Πάρκο «Σταύρος Νιάρχος» στον παλιό Ιππόδρομο με τις νέες εγκαταστάσεις της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης και της Εθνικής Λυρικής Σκηνής. *Ευτυχώς για την Αθήνα, ανάμεσα στο 2009 και το 2015 (τότε υπολογίζεται το τέλος των έργων στο Δέλτα Φαλήρου), αναδύονται μια σειρά από άλλες εξίσου σημαντικές ημερομηνίες.* Μικροί και μεγαλύτεροι πολιτιστικοί πόλοι ετοιμάζονται τα τελευταία χρόνια, λιγότερο ή περισσότερο αθόρυβα. Τους επόμενους μήνες η Στέγη Γραμμάτων και Τεχνών του Kοινωφελούς Ιδρύματος Αλέξανδρος Ωνάσης, ένα αρχιτεκτόνημα υψηλών προδιαγραφών στη λεωφόρο Συγγρού. Στον ίδιο δρόμο, λίγο βορειότερα, βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη οι εργασίες για τη μετατροπή του εργοστασίου Φιξ σε μόνιμη έδρα του Εθνικού Μουσείου Σύγχρονης Τέχνης. Εντός του 2010 θα είναι έτοιμο το κτίριο του Μεταξουργείου για να φιλοξενήσει τη νέα έδρα της Δημοτικής Πινακοθήκης  ... η αποκατάσταση του «Ακροπόλ Παλάς» στην οδό Πατησίων, οι επεκτάσεις του Εθνικού Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου και της Εθνικής Πινακοθήκης.
Ακόμα κι αν η Αθήνα έχει πολύ δρόμο να κάνει ακόμα σε όλα τα επίπεδα,* ο πολιτιστικός οργασμός των τελευταίων χρόνων είναι ένα φως *που το έχουμε απεγνωσμένα ανάγκη.

Να προσθέσω επ' ευκαιρία εδώ μια κουβέντα για τους εργαζομένους στο ΥΠΠΟ. Όλο απεργίες ένα χρόνο με το απίστευτο αίτημα ότι δεν θέλουν να πάνε στο νέο, σύγχρονο κτήριο, το οποίο θα στεγάσει πλέον το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού στου Ρέντη, γιατί πού να τρέχουν εκεί - μια χαρά είναι στο κέντρο, στο Μουσείο. Κατά τ' άλλα αποσυμφόρηση του κέντρου, των υπηρεσιών, υποδομές...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τον αγαπάνε τον πολιτισμό και το βλέπεις παντού.



Έτσι!



tsioutsiou said:


> Πριν Ambrose φωνήσαι...
> Υπάρχει και μεγάλη παράδοση γκρίνιας στην Ελλάδα :)



Tsioutsiou, αν έχεις σχόλιο επί της ουσίας, θα χαρώ να το ακούσω. Αυτό που παραθέτεις ουδεμία σχέση έχει με αυτά που συζητάμε.

@daeman, thanks γι' αυτό που πόσταρες! Άλλη μια απόδειξη του πόσο πίσω είμαστε (και γιατί)...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Tsioutsiou, αν έχεις σχόλιο επί της ουσίας, θα χαρώ να το ακούσω. Αυτό που παραθέτεις ουδεμία σχέση έχει με αυτά που συζητάμε.
> .


Παραπονέθηκες πως


> Και αν χρειάζεται κάτι η Ελλάδα, είναι ένα (ή πολλά) μουσεία σύγχρονης καλλιτεχνικής παραγωγής και μια πολιτική που να υποστηρίζει τη σύγχρονη παραγωγή τέχνης ΤΩΡΑ (*ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό)*


και σου ανέφερα τη λίστα των μουσείων, πινακοθηκών και ιδρυμάτων πολιτισμού που γεννιούνται ΤΩΡΑ στην Αθήνα, και μάλιστα παραθέτοντας ένα άρθρο που συνοψίζει γιατί υπάρχει μια πολιτιστική άνοιξη από την άποψη υποδομών και χώρων. Αυτό θεώρησα ως σχετική απάντηση -και μάλιστα όταν λες "ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό"- αλλά το κρίνεις ως άνευ ουσίας και άσχετο με τη συζήτηση. Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 30, 2009)

Μια λέξη απομονωμένη από το context της, παρανοείται εύκολα. Τέλος πάντων, καλώς να έρθουν τα μουσεία... κι ας ξεχυθεί η τέχνη στους δρόμους (ακόμα κι αν είναι αγελάδες). :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τέλος πάντων, καλώς να έρθουν τα μουσεία... κι ας ξεχυθεί η τέχνη στους δρόμους (ακόμα κι αν είναι αγελάδες). :)


'Άντε, τον Σεπτέμβριο το μενού έχει και την πρώτη μεγάλη έκθεση έργων του Χουάν Μιρό στην Ελλάδα, αλλά στο Τελλόγλειο στη Θεσ/νίκη ..μην παραπονιούνται και οι Μακεδόνες κάθε τόσο. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> 'Άντε, τον Σεπτέμβριο το μενού έχει και την πρώτη μεγάλη έκθεση έργων του Χουάν Μιρό στην Ελλάδα, αλλά στο Τελλόγλειο στη Θεσ/νίκη ..μην παραπονιούνται και οι Μακεδόνες κάθε τόσο. :)


 
Αυτό δεν πρέπει να το χάσω· έχω κακό προηγούμενο με έκθεση του Μιρό...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είδα το επίμαχο σημείο του φιλμ πριν λίγο, στις ειδήσεις του MEGA. Οι μικροσκοπικές φιγούρες που καταστρέφουν τα γλυπτά στο αέτωμα του (χρωματιστού ακόμη ) Παρθενώνα *δεν* φοράνε ράσα, αλλά μακριούς χιτώνες με διάφορα χρώματα. Απεικονίζονται όμως να αποσπούν αγάλματα από το αέτωμα και να τα ρίχνουν καταγής για να δημιουργήσουν χώρο όπου υψώνουν έναν μεγάλο σταυρό.



Δύο «δημοσιογραφικές» προσθήκες: Το επίμαχο φιλμάκι (το κρίσιμο σημείο αρχίζει περίπου στο 1:15):





Και ένας αντίλογος για το θέμα του πόσο πολλά είχαν καταστραφεί πριν από το βομβαρδισμό του Μοροζίνη (πολύ λιγότερα ίσως από όσα δείχνει το φιλμάκι):


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2009)

Όποιος βλέπει παπάδες στο φιλμάκι αυτό μάλλον έχιε πρόβλημα. 
Μερικές γενικές σκέψεις: ΑΥΤΟ εφτιαξε ο Γαβράς; Καλύτερα να το ειχαμε αναθεσει στην Πίξαρ που θα ειχε τεχνικη αρτιότητα


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> 'Άντε, τον Σεπτέμβριο το μενού έχει και την πρώτη μεγάλη έκθεση έργων του Χουάν Μιρό στην Ελλάδα,



Τώρα, θα γίνω λίγο προβοκάτορας... ωραίος ο Μιρό, αλλά τίποτα πιο συμβατικό και ξεπερασμένο; 

Και αυτό που ίσως δεν τόνισα αρκετά παραπάνω είναι ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα μουσεία-μαυσωλεία, αλλά η τωρινή _παραγωγή_. Δηλ. κι 100 μουσεία να φτιάξουν (εδώ έχουμε και πολεμικό και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο), δεν θ' αλλάξουν πολλά, αν δεν αλλάξει ολόκληρη η νοοτροπία απέναντι στα πράγματα. Άλλωστε και πόλεις όπως το Λονδίνο π.χ. έχουν ένα σωρό άχρηστα/εμπορικά μουσεία, αλλά οι γκαλερί, τα events, τα happenings και η κίνηση δίνουν και παίρνουν...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 31, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τώρα, θα γίνω λίγο προβοκάτορας... ωραίος ο Μιρό, αλλά τίποτα πιο συμβατικό και ξεπερασμένο;



Εντάξει, και το είχε κάνει πια και εμπόριο. Αλλά θα είναι ατομική έκθεση. Φαντάσου να σου φέρουν τετρακόσιους Μπαλτεσσάρι; Έψαχνα πρώτα έναν άλλον σύγχρονο Αμερικανό, τοίχος-χρώμα, αλλά δεν μου ΄ρχεται. Οι "αναλύσεις" κάθε ...διεγερμένου μ' αρέσουν σ΄αυτούς τους πίνακες, όχι οι πίνακες :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 3, 2009)

*Γιουχαΐσματα και πάλι*

Αλλη μία παράσταση στο αρχαίο θέατρο της Επιδαύρου είχε επεισοδιακή κατάληξη. Οι «Πέρσες», παραγωγή του Εθνικού Θεάτρου, σε σκηνοθεσία του Ντίμιτερ Γκότσεφ, δεν ικανοποίησε το κοινό και έτσι τα γιουχαΐσματα ήταν αρκετά.

Η αρνητική αντίδραση του κοινού (περίπου 14.000 την Παρασκευή και το Σάββατο) στράφηκε προς τον σκηνοθέτη, αφού οι ηθοποιοί του Εθνικού κέρδισαν το χειροκρότημα.

Οι «Πέρσες» του Ντίμιτερ Γκότσεφ είναι η τρίτη παράσταση των τελευταίων ετών που προκαλεί ανάλογες αντιδράσεις.

Πέρυσι, ήταν η «Μήδεια» του Ανατόλ Βασίλιεφ, με τη Λυδία Κονιόρδου στον ομώνυμο ρόλο, και παλαιότερα οι «Βάκχες» του Ματίας Λάνγκχοφ.

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1039129&lngDtrID=253


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2009)

Το συγκεκριμένο δεν το είδα. Ωστόσο, θεατρόφιλη φίλη (:)) που το είδε μου είπε ότι ήταν απαίσιο και ότι ήδη από το πρώτο μισάωρο είχαν αρχίσει να αποχωρούν θεατές.


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 3, 2009)

Καλά έκαναν και αποχώρησαν αφού δεν τους άρεσε, αλλά τα γιούχα και το σπρώξιμο της Μουτούση, που στεκόταν στις σκάλες των διαζωμάτων και έπαιζε από κει το ρόλο της, ήταν επιεικώς απαράδεκτες ενέργειες.


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 3, 2009)

Να επισημάνω ότι δεν ήμουν παρούσα αλλά διάβασα λεπτομερείς περιγραφές σε διάφορα μπλογκ για το θέμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 3, 2009)

Το απαίσιο και το ξεαπαίσιο είναι υποκειμενικά. Σε όποιον δεν αρέσει, μπορεί να φύγει. Σιωπηλά. Τα γιουχαίσματα τι θέση έχουν; Ένας στοιχειώδης σεβασμός για τη δουλειά του άλλου και για τους υπόλοιπους που θέλουν να δουν την παράσταση, δεν βλάπτει. Σε κείνα κει τα μάρμαρα...


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 3, 2009)

Προσθήκη: δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ (ίσως επειδή ήταν η πρώτη μου επαφή με το φαινόμενο και με σόκαρε) πολλά χρόνια πριν, συναυλία της Καραίνδρου στην Επίδαυρο. Είχαν δηλώσει αρκετές μέρες πιο πριν ότι οι πόρτες θα έκλειναν ακριβώς στις 9, για να αποφευχθεί το γνωστό φαινόμενο που όλοι οι Αθηναίοι εμφανίζονται στην παράσταση ό,τι ώρα γουστάρουν και απαιτούν να μπουν με το έτσι θέλω. Παρόλες τις προειδοποιήσεις, ήταν αρκετοί αυτοί που ήρθαν αργοπορημένοι και όταν βρήκαν τις πόρτες κλειστές άρχιζαν να γιουχάρουν και να φωνάζουν. Δεν έλειψαν κι εκείνοι που ενώ είχαν μπει μέσα και ενώ η συναυλία είχε ξεκινήσει από ώρα φώναζαν ατάκες του στυλ "Ελένη, άσε τον κόσμο να μπει μέσα!" Απίστευτα πράγματα δηλαδή! Μάλιστα, η συγκεκριμένη συναυλία επρόκειτο να κυκλοφορήσει σε CD από την ECM, και δεν κυκλοφόρησε ποτέ επειδή οι sound engineers δεν κατάφεραν τελικά να απομονώσουν τις τσιρίδες!


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ενδεχομένως αυτή η συζήτηση ταιριάζει καλύτερα στο νήμα για την παιδεία, καθώς η έλλειψή της σε κάθε επίπεδο οδηγεί και σε αυτά και σε άλλα πολύ χειρότερα φαινόμενα γαϊδουροσύνης.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Καλά έκαναν και αποχώρησαν αφού δεν τους άρεσε, αλλά τα γιούχα και το σπρώξιμο της Μουτούση, που στεκόταν στις σκάλες των διαζωμάτων και έπαιζε από κει το ρόλο της, ήταν επιεικώς απαράδεκτες ενέργειες.


True. Δεν έμαθα τόσες λεπτομέρειες γιατί και η φίλη μου αποχώρησε σιωπηρά πριν από το τέλος της παράστασης.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2009)

Ε, δεν μπορώ, θα την πετάξω κι εγώ την ανάμνησή μου: Σοβιετία, 1980, αμέσως μετά τους Ολυμπιακούς, κάνουμε ταξίδι Μόσχα - Λένινγκραντ - Τιφλίδα - Σότσι, μαζί με γκρουπ Εγγλέζων. Πρώτο βράδυ στο Σότσι, βράδυ καλοκαιρινό, το πρόγραμμα λέει «μουσική εκδήλωση». Πρέπει να ήμασταν οι πρώτοι που πήγαμε στο υπαίθριο θέατρο, καταλάβαμε τη δεύτερη σειρά μην έρθουν τίποτα αξιωματούχοι και θέλουν την πρώτη, και περιμέναμε υπομονετικά στο κατά τ' άλλα άδειο θέατρο. Δέκα λεπτά πριν από την ώρα έναρξης και ενώ είχαμε αρχίσει να πιστεύουμε ότι θα ακυρωθεί η εκδήλωση, αποκλείεται να κάνουν τον κόπο για δέκα τουρίστες και μία συνοδό, άρχισε να γεμίζει η αίθουσα από ντόπιους. Ντυμένοι απλά, πολλοί παρέα με τα μεγάλα τους παιδιά, μπήκαν σχεδόν αθόρυβα και πολύ γρήγορα γέμισαν ολόκληρο το χώρο. Έχω ακόμα την απορία κατά πόσο τους είχαν απέξω να περιμένουν, για την περίπτωση που θα έρχονταν και άλλοι τουρίστες να παρακολουθήσουν την εκδήλωση.

Δεν θυμάμαι το πρόγραμμα, θυμάμαι όμως ότι βγήκε πρώτα μια κυρία που μας εξήγησε σε άπταιστα ρωσικά τι θα ακούσουμε. Πρέπει να έκανε κάποια ανάλυση, σαν κι αυτή του Μπακογιαννόπουλου πριν την ταινία. Και θυμάμαι επίσης ότι στη διάρκεια του προγράμματος δεν ακούσαμε ούτε ένα χειροκρότημα εκτός χρόνου.

Όταν σουλατσάραμε στους δρόμους του θερέτρου, σχολιάζαμε πόσο καθαρές ήταν οι υπόγειες διαβάσεις. Μα ούτε εκεί δεν έγραφε κανένας συνθήματα; Τα 'σκιαζε η φοβέρα ή πίσω από τους βάνδαλους έτρεχαν τα συνεργεία που καθάριζαν;

Από εκείνα τα χρόνια δεν έχω ξαναπάει στη Ρωσία και δεν ξέρω πόσο έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα. Κάποια προς το καλύτερο και κάποια προς το χειρότερο, φαντάζομαι, όπως παντού και πάντα. Τότε πάντως, ο περαστικός, ο τουρίστας, έβλεπε φτώχια (γνώρισα ντόπιους, συζήτησα, μπήκα στα σπίτια τους), αλλά καφρίλα όχι, ούτε από τους γέρους ούτε από τους νέους. Αυτό που νιώθω συνέχεια όταν κυκλοφορώ στην Ελλάδα είναι πόσο ελεύθερη και ασύδοτη κυκλοφορεί η καφρίλα — η αδιαφορία για τον άλλο, το μίσος του ωραίου, η ρύπανση, η ηχορύπανση. Ταυτόχρονα πιστεύω ότι οι κάφροι είναι μια οικτρή ηχηρή μειοψηφία και πρέπει σε κάθε ευκαιρία να τους «καρπαζώνουμε» με κάποιον τρόπο, μέχρι να μάθουν να φέρονται.

(Η αποχή από το κάπνισμα ενισχύει την καφρική δυσανεξία μου. Πείτε μου αν εκδηλώνεται πολύ έντονα.)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> (Η αποχή από το κάπνισμα ενισχύει την καφρική δυσανεξία μου. Πείτε μου αν εκδηλώνεται πολύ έντονα.)


Όχι, μια χαρά τα λες. Διότι το σύμπαν μπορεί να είναι πεπερασμένο, αλλά η ελληνική καφρίλα δεν είναι (οπότε, ακόμη κι ένας έλλην κάφρος αρκεί να καταστρέψει τα πάντα, δεδομένου ότι κάθε μη μηδενικός φυσικός αριθμός επί το άπειρον ισούται με άπειρον).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 3, 2009)

[λόγ. < ιταλ. cafro -ς εθνικό των κατοίκων της Κεντρικής Aφρικής (< αγγλ. caffer < αραβ. kāfir `άπιστος΄) κατά τη σημ. της αγγλ. λ.]  ΛΚΝ
... όταν δεν υπήρχε ο βραχνάς της πολιτικής ορθότητας.


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2009)

Μην ξεχνάμε βεβαίως ότι και οι ΑΗΠ (αυτοί οι απολίτιστοι, που ανάξιοι απόγονοί τους είμαστε εμείς), εκδήλωναν την δυσαρέσκειά τους για την ποιότητα των θεαμάτων με παρόμοιο τρόπο. 
Και τα γιουχαίσματα στα ευγενή θεάματα π.χ. στην όπερα δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνια. 



Ο Αλάνια γιουχάρεται γιατί προσπαθεί να το παίξει πιο μελόδραμα και δεν του βγαίνει (στο 0:03). Την επόμενη θα το θυμάται και θα κόψει τις φιοριτούρες που γελοιοποιούν την ερμηνεία. 

Ο θεατής που αποχωρεί δεν δείχνει ενδιαφέρον για το θέαμα αλλά για τον εαυτό του- φεύγω για να μην χαλάσω τη ζαχαρένια μου, και πολλές φορές αν η αποχώρηση είναι διακριτική και σε χώρο τεράστιο, δεν δίνει κανείς σημασία. 

Αυτός που μένει και αποδοκιμάζει δείχνει ότι παρακολούθησε και αξιολογεί και μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει τα καλά στοιχεία (π.χ χειροκροτώντας τους ερμηνευτές, αποδοκιμάζοντας το σκηνοθέτη). Άλλωστε δεν έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές να αποδοκιμάστηκαν άδικα παραστάσεις. 

Παράδειγμα από τη Μετροπόλιταν, όπου οι Αμερικανοί θεατές αφήνουν σιγά σιγά το κόμπλεξ μη τους πουν αμόρφωτους (αυτό που κάνει πολλούς Έλληνες να χειροκροτούν κι ας είναι μάπα και μετά να ντρέπονται να πούνε ότι δεν τους άρεσε το θέαμα και να βρίσκουν βαθυκουλτουριάρικες ερμηνείες). Εδώ το 



 με την αντίδραση του κοινού στη Μετροπόλιταν που χειροκροτεί τους τραγουδιστές και γιουχάρει τη σκηνοθέτρια. Και εδώ σχετικό άρθρο.
Περσινό άρθρο της Καθημερινής έλεγε ότι το κοινό στην Επίδαυρο χειροκροτεί τα πάντα (η αντίδραση του λοβοτομημένου θεατή), και ότι η αποδοκιμασία είναι μόνο όταν έχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο η υπόθεση. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι έτσι, εγώ έχω δει μόνο χωριατοκοινό να χειροκροτεί μανιωδώς (όχι στην Επίδαυρο, γενικότερα). 

ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι δεν εμποδίζουμε την παράσταση (σπρωξίματα ηθοποιών κλπ), και όταν λέμε απαγορεύεται η είσοδος στους αργοπορημένους το εφαρμόζουμε. Άλλωστε υπάρχει πάντα και το διάλειμμα και θα μπουν μέσα.

ΥΓ Το άρθρο της wall street journal αναφέρει και το άλλο φαινόμενο, να χειροκροτούν όρθιοι σε ΟΛΕΣ τις παραστάσεις. Αυτό το βλέπω όλο και περισσότερο και είναι υπερβολικό. Και επίσης περιγράφει την κακοτυχία να έχεις καποιον υπερενθουσιώδη θεατή κοντά σου. Τα Χριστούγεννα στο ΜΜΑ σε παράσταση του μπαλλέτου της Κούβας μία νεαρή δε σταματαγε το χειροκρότημα σε όλη την παράσταση κι όταν οι χορευτές έκαναν κάτι αξιόλογο φώναζε μπράβο- μπραβο και γενικώς ξελαρυγγιαζόταν. Στο τέλος κόντεψε να πηδήξει από το μπαλκόνι κάτω απο τη χαρά της. Γιατί;;;;;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> [λόγ. < ιταλ. cafro -ς εθνικό των κατοίκων της Κεντρικής Aφρικής (< αγγλ. caffer < αραβ. kāfir `άπιστος΄) κατά τη σημ. της αγγλ. λ.]


Για το caffer: επίσης kaffir, kafir. Η περιοχή: Kaffraria.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2009)

*το μαξιλάρωμα*

Από τη live-pedia, λήμμα Νεοελληνικό θέατρο:

_Στον "Απόλλωνα" το 1882 σημειώθηκε και το πρώτο μαξιλάρωμα. Εδώ πρέπει να διευκρινιστεί πως άρχισε η συνήθεια αυτή, που κακώς την πολιτογράφησαν νεοελληνική, ενώ είναι απολύτως εξακριβωμένο ότι μας ήρθε απ' έξω. Τη χρονιά εκείνη (καλοκαίρι του 1882) τα προγράμματα του θεάτρου "Απόλλων" ανήγγειλαν με μεγάλες τυμπανοκρουσίες την εμφάνιση σε πανηγυρική παράσταση της τρανής και σπουδαίας Έμμας Μαράτση. Η Μαράτση Ιταλίδα, ήταν ελληνικής καταγωγής ακροβάτισσα η οποία θα εμφανιζόταν για πρώτη φορά σε μία φαντασμαγορική γυμναστική παράσταση. Πολύ πριν από την ώρα της παράστασης το θέατρο είχε γεμίσει ασφυκτικά, ύστερα δε από αρκετή ώρα αναμονής, οι θεατές είδαν με μεγάλη έκπληξη να πέφτει μπροστά από τη σκηνή ένα λευκό πανί. Η φαντασμαγορική γυμναστική παράσταση θα δινόταν πίσω από αυτό το πανί.

Αλλά ούτε και αυτό το υπό εχεμύθεια θέαμα αξιώθηκαν να δουν τελικά οι ταλαίπωροι θεατές, γιατί ξαφνικά άρχισε να φυσάει δυνατός άνεμος, που δεν άφηνε να σταθεί ούτε το πανί ούτε η ακροβάτισσα, παρ' όλες τις απεγνωσμένες και πολύωρες προσπάθειες των επιστρατευθέντων εργατών σκηνής που τους ενίσχυσαν και αρκετοί εθελοντές από τους θεατές. Κάποτε ο κόσμος βαρέθηκε και άρχισε τις αποδοκιμασίες, εν μέσω των οποίων ένας θεατής - η ιστορία διέσωσε το όνομά του, λεγόταν Χαριάτης και ήταν δικηγόρος - αρπάζει το μαξιλάρι πάνω στο οποίο καθόταν (τα καθίσματα τότε είχαν μαξιλαράκια) και το πέταξε στη σκηνή. Η εκφραστική αυτή χειρονομία ενθουσίασε υπερβολικά τους θεατές, που τη μιμήθηκαν αμέσως βάλλοντες με τα μαξιλάρια τους τόσο κατά της σκηνής, όσο και εναντίον αλλήλων, ώσπου διακόπηκε η παράσταση -η οποία άλλωστε δεν είχε ακόμα αρχίσει- και άδειασε το θέατρο.

Από τότε, κάθε φορά που οι θεατές ήθελαν να εκδηλώσουν τη δυσαρέσκειά τους προς το θέατρο, τους ηθοποιούς, το έργο ή το συγγραφέα, χρησιμοποιούσαν τα μαξιλάρια. Το πρώτο έργο που μαξιλαρώθηκε ήταν η "Λεϊλά" του Δ. Καλαποθάκη. Ακόμη και δόκιμοι θεατρικοί συγγραφείς, όπως ο Κορομηλάς για το "Γάμο της Λουλούκας" και ο Χρηστομάνος για τον "Κοντορεβυθούλη" δε γλίτωσαν το μαξιλάρωμα, που σταμάτησε μόνον όταν τα θέατρα έπαυσαν να χρησιμοποιούν στα καθίσματα μαξιλαράκια. _


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μην ξεχνάμε βεβαίως ότι και οι ΑΗΠ (αυτοί οι απολίτιστοι, που ανάξιοι απόγονοί τους είμαστε εμείς), εκδήλωναν την δυσαρέσκειά τους για την ποιότητα των θεαμάτων με παρόμοιο τρόπο.



Οπότε το γιουχάισμα δεν είναι καφρίλα;;; Κάποτε οι κακές συνήθειες πρέπει να κοπούν λέω εγώ (σαν το κάπνισμα, ένα πράγμα).

Κανείς δεν είπε ότι η καφρίλα (βλ. mob psychology) περιορίζεται στον Ελλαδικό χώρο. Για την ακρίβεια, είναι παγκόσμιο και διαχρονικό φαινόμενο όταν το κοινό βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπο με κάτι τόσο αλλότριο που για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο, δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί. Όταν μετά τις καλαίσθητες "Συλφίδες" του Σοπέν, το εκλεπτυσμένο παρισινό κοινό βρέθηκε αντιμέτωπο με τον άγριο παγανισμό της Ιεροτελεστίας της Άνοιξης του Στραβίνσκυ, όλες οι κυρίες των Παρισίων αφήσανε τους επιτηδευμένους τρόπους τους να πάνε περίπατο και παραδόθηκαν στην άνευ προηγουμένου συλλογική ζωική ηδονή που προσφέρει ένα καλό γιουχάισμα. Σήμερα, το συγκεκριμένο έργο θεωρείται ορόσημο.

Κυκλοφορεί ένα ανέκδοτο (κι αν ξέρει κανείς την πηγή, ας μου την δώσει γιατί την ψάχνω) ότι όταν κάποτε οι "αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι" γιουχάρανε κάποιον από τους τρεις μεγάλους τραγικούς ποιητές και τού κάνανε υποδείξεις για το πώς έπρεπε να είναι το έργο, η απάντηση ήταν "Εγώ δεν γράφω τα έργα μου για να μαθαίνω από εσάς, αλλά για να μαθαίνετε εσείς από εμένα."

Η καλύτερη αποδοκιμασία είναι η σιωπηρή αποχώρηση. Τσακίζει κόκκαλα. Αλλά ας έχει προηγηθεί τουλάχιστον πιο πριν, λίγη σκέψη. 

Μου έτυχε το χειμώνα, να πάω να δω την Σκόνη του Χρόνου του Αγγελόπουλου. Παρόλο που είμαι εξοικειωμένος με το σινεμά του, καθόλη τη διάρκεια της ταινίας, τα είχα πάρει στο κρανίο για διάφορους λόγους (οι γνωστές μεγαλοστομίες, μελοδραματικές χειρονομίες, ασυνέχεια κλπ κλπ). Αφού όμως καταλάγιασε η αρχική μου αντίδραση που οφειλόταν στη διαφορετικότητα του έργου (έχουμε συνηθίσει, βλέπεις, σε άλλους ρυθμούς και τρόπους σκέψης), και μπόρεσα να αφομοιώσω αυτό που είχα δει, συνειδητοποίησα ότι είναι μια εκπληκτική ταινία. Αυτό βέβαια, δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό ισχύει για όλες τις παραστάσεις και ότι όλες οι παραστάσεις που γιουχάρονται είναι σπουδαίες, αλλά επειδή ακριβώς τα μεγάλα έργα, πάντα καταρρίπτουν τα εξαρτημένα μας αντανακλαστικά, τις προσδοκίες, τα όρια του αποδεκτού και τις νεκρές ιδέες, λίγη ψυχραιμία πριν καταλήξουμε σε συμπεράσματα δεν βλάπτει.

Και άλλωστε είναι και ζήτημα σεβασμού απέναντι σε όσους δούλεψαν για την παράσταση. Και των ηθοποιών που *επέλεξαν *να παίξουν σε αυτή. Άλλωστε, συχνά-πυκνά ανεβάζουν Αριστοφάνη τον οποίο κατακρεουργούν με πολιτικές ατάκες τύπου φτηνής επιθεώρησης, αλλά εκεί -ω, εκ του θαύματος- όλοι γελάνε!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2009)

Συμφωνώ ότι έχει ο καθένας δικαίωμα να αποχωρεί από μια παράσταση που δεν του αρέσει, αλλά ΜΟΝΟ στο διάλειμμα. Είναι απαράδεκτο να φεύγει κάποιος ενώ οι ηθοποιοί ή οι μουσικοί παίζουν στη σκηνή, ενοχλώντας τους πάντες, και ακόμα χειρότερο να σπρώχνει κάποιον ηθοποιό! Κάφρος τελικά ο μέσος Έλληνας, ακόμα κι αν παριστάνει δήθεν τον καλλιεργημένο πηγαίνοντας σε παραστάσεις αρχαίου θεάτρου;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 3, 2009)

> Και επίσης περιγράφει την κακοτυχία να έχεις καποιον υπερενθουσιώδη θεατή κοντά σου.


μπρά-βο, κλαπ, κλαπ, μπρά-βο!


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2009)

Πρέπει να έχω πει κάπου εδώ μέσα, σε σχέση με τα περσινά επικάφρεια, ότι το γιουχάισμα από τον σχετικό προς την κακή παράσταση δίνει το δικαίωμα στον άσχετο να γιουχάρει ό,τι δεν του αρέσει και ό,τι δεν καταλαβαίνει. Είναι το πράσινο φως για φασιστικές συμπεριφορές.


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Οπότε το γιουχάισμα δεν είναι καφρίλα;;; Κάποτε οι κακές συνήθειες πρέπει να κοπούν λέω εγώ (σαν το κάπνισμα, ένα πράγμα).


Έκανα εμφανή πιστεύω αναφορά σε όσα είχες γράψει πιο πάνω στο ίδιο νήμα για τους ΑΗΠ που λίγο πολύ είπες ότι οι νεότεροι είναι κάφροι σε σχέση με τους ΑΗΠ. 
Ότι το κοινό μπορεί να έχει άδικο δεν διαφωνώ. Συμβαίνει και έχει συμβεί σε πολλούς που αναγνωρίστηκαν μετά θάνατον κλπ κλπ. Αλλά αυτό είναι μέρος της έκθεσης στο κοινό. Σε κάποιους δεν θα αρέσει. Μπορεί να μην αρέσει σε κανέναν. Μπορεί εκατό χρόνια αργότερα να σε πουν πρωτοπόρο. Μπορεί να σε έχουν ξεχάσει. 

Παράδειγμα: είχα πάει σε μια παράσταση με πρωταγωνιστή τον Τζέρεμι Άιρονς. Ο Τζέρεμης (από τους πολύ αγαπημένους μου ηθοποιούς του ΣΙΝΕΜΑ) είχε ξεχάσει τα λόγια του και αυτοσχεδίαζε. Όχι μία φορά, αλλά καμιά δεκαριά, με πολύ εμφανή τρόπο και συχνά δείχνοντας ότι δεν είναι συγκεντρωμένος γιατί οι αυτοσχεδιασμοί ήταν εκτός θέματος. Δεν με ικανοποίησε το θέαμα. Αλλά τι σημασία είχε, τη στιγμή που σειόταν το θέατρο από τα χειροκροτήματα των θεατών, που από το φόβο τους μην φανεί η αμάθειά τους θα χειροκροτούσαν ούτως ή άλλως; Στη συνέχεια διάβασα κριτικές και μίλησα με κόσμο που πήγε στις άλλες παραστάσεις και διαπίστωσα ότι κάθε μέρα μπέρδευε τα λόγια του. Αυτό δεν είναι υπεροψία και γράψιμο του θεατή; Δεν χρειάζεται αποδοκιμασία; Ξέχνα τη σκηνοθετική άποψη, που σε κάποιους μπορεί να αρέσει και σε άλλους όχι, η κακή ερμηνεία θέλει αρχοντοχωριάτικο χειροκρότημα;



Ambrose said:


> Κανείς δεν είπε ότι η καφρίλα (βλ. mob psychology) περιορίζεται στον Ελλαδικό χώρο.


Τα σχόλια μας στο νήμα αυτό το αντίθετο αφήνουν να εννοηθεί.



Ambrose said:


> Η καλύτερη αποδοκιμασία είναι η σιωπηρή αποχώρηση. Τσακίζει κόκκαλα. Αλλά ας έχει προηγηθεί τουλάχιστον πιο πριν, λίγη σκέψη.



Εξαρτάται. Αν αποχωρήσεις σιωπηρά από την Επίδαυρο δεν θα σε πάρει είδηση κανένας, εκτός αν αδειάσει το θέατρο. Σε ένα μικρό θέατρο είναι αλλιώς.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> Έκανα εμφανή πιστεύω αναφορά σε όσα είχες γράψει πιο πάνω στο ίδιο νήμα για τους ΑΗΠ που λίγο πολύ είπες ότι οι νεότεροι είναι κάφροι σε σχέση με τους ΑΗΠ.



Βασικά, δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου ο τρόπος που διαστρεβλώνεις και παρουσιάζεις τα λόγια μου. Εγώ δεν το παρουσίασα αυτό σαν μεμονωμένο γεγονός. Το παρουσίασα σαν άλλη μια περίπτωση που επιβεβαιώνει τα όσα έχουν ήδη ειπωθεί. Μεταξύ πολλών άλλων. Εσύ -αντιθέτως- αρπάζεσαι από την τρίχα και προσπαθείς να την κάνεις τριχιά. Και ως προς την υποτιθέμενη καφρίλα των αρχαίων και σε αυτό σου απάντησα. Και το "γιουχάισμα" στην Αρχαία Ελλάδα δεν ήταν το ίδιο πράγμα με το γιουχάισμα σήμερα.



SBE said:


> Ότι το κοινό μπορεί να έχει άδικο δεν διαφωνώ. Συμβαίνει και έχει συμβεί σε πολλούς που αναγνωρίστηκαν μετά θάνατον κλπ κλπ. Αλλά αυτό είναι μέρος της έκθεσης στο κοινό. Σε κάποιους δεν θα αρέσει. Μπορεί να μην αρέσει σε κανέναν. Μπορεί εκατό χρόνια αργότερα να σε πουν πρωτοπόρο. Μπορεί να σε έχουν ξεχάσει.



Ναι, αλλά και πάλι δεν λες κάτι. Δεν μας απασχολεί ποιος έχει δίκιο ή άδικο, αλλά η συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά, είτε έχει το κοινό δίκιο, είτε όχι.



SBE said:


> Παράδειγμα: είχα πάει σε μια παράσταση με πρωταγωνιστή τον Τζέρεμι Άιρονς. Ο Τζέρεμης (από τους πολύ αγαπημένους μου ηθοποιούς του ΣΙΝΕΜΑ) είχε ξεχάσει τα λόγια του και αυτοσχεδίαζε. Όχι μία φορά, αλλά καμιά δεκαριά, με πολύ εμφανή τρόπο και συχνά δείχνοντας ότι δεν είναι συγκεντρωμένος γιατί οι αυτοσχεδιασμοί ήταν εκτός θέματος. Δεν με ικανοποίησε το θέαμα. Αλλά τι σημασία είχε, τη στιγμή που σειόταν το θέατρο από τα χειροκροτήματα των θεατών, που από το φόβο τους μην φανεί η αμάθειά τους θα χειροκροτούσαν ούτως ή άλλως; Στη συνέχεια διάβασα κριτικές και μίλησα με κόσμο που πήγε στις άλλες παραστάσεις και διαπίστωσα ότι κάθε μέρα μπέρδευε τα λόγια του. Αυτό δεν είναι υπεροψία και γράψιμο του θεατή; Δεν χρειάζεται αποδοκιμασία; Ξέχνα τη σκηνοθετική άποψη, που σε κάποιους μπορεί να αρέσει και σε άλλους όχι, η κακή ερμηνεία θέλει αρχοντοχωριάτικο χειροκρότημα;



Αν εσύ αισθάνεσαι την ανάγκη να γιουχάρεις, γιούχαρε. 



SBE said:


> Τα σχόλια μας στο νήμα αυτό το αντίθετο αφήνουν να εννοηθεί.



Μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει το νήμα και τη συζήτηση που γίνεται. :)



SBE said:


> Εξαρτάται. Αν αποχωρήσεις σιωπηρά από την Επίδαυρο δεν θα σε πάρει είδηση κανένας, εκτός αν αδειάσει το θέατρο. Σε ένα μικρό θέατρο είναι αλλιώς.



Μα αν την αποχώρησή σου δεν την πάρει χαμπάρι κανείς, τότε ποιος ο λόγος να γιουχάρεις in the first place; Ή είναι αυτός ένας τρόπος να τραβήξεις την προσοχή και να χαλάσεις την παράσταση για όλους τους άλλους;


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2009)

Ας δούμε μερικά που νομίζω συμφωνούμε:
Η αποδοκιμασία, όπως και η κακή κριτική, είναι αναμενόμενη σε κάθε καλλιτεχνικό γεγονός. 
Είναι δικαίωμα το θεατή να μην ενθουσιαστεί από το θέαμα, ακόμα κι αν αυτό είναι αριστούργημα κλπ κλπ. 
Ομοίως, είναι δικαίωμα, που το ασκούν πολλοί θεατές, το να χειροκροτούν κάθε βλακεία από φόβο μην τους πουν άσχετους, για να δώσουν την εντύπωση σε τρίτους ότι είναι καλλιεργημένοι κι ότι έπιασαν το νόημα που δεν έπιασε κανένας άλλος. 

Το πρόβλημά μου όμως είναι το φαινόμενο να κατηγορούν οι μισοί Έλληνες τους άλλους μισούς Έλληνες ως απολίτιστους και κάφρους με κάθε ευκαιρία. Και στη συζήτηση αυτή, αυτό ακριβώς γίνεται μέχρι τώρα, χωρίς να κοιτάμε την ουσία, η οποία είναι: *γιατί είναι κακή η αποδοκιμασία και δεν είναι κακή η επιδοκιμασία από αρχοντοχωριατιά;*. Το βάζω και με χοντρά γράμματα για να φαίνεται καλύτερα. Η απάντησή μου που σχολίασες κοιτάζει το ζήτημα από αυτή τη σκοπιά. Ξαναδιάβασε τη αν θες, τώρα που στο έκανα λιανά κι ίσως βρεις άλλο νόημα.

Σ' αυτά που είπες, δε νομίζω ότι διαστρεβλώνω τίποτα. Μπορεί οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποίησες κι εσύ και άλλοι να μην είναι αυτές, το νόημα όμως είναι το γνωστό: οι έλληνες είναι κάφροι- δεν ξέρουν από τέχνη- αλλού δεν γίνονται αυτά (προσθέστε σ' αυτά κι όποια άλλη καραμέλα κολλάει: το κράτος δεν βοηθάει- το κράτος παρεμβαίνει υπερβολικά- το κράτος αδιαφορεί- απαιτούμε τα Ελγίνεια χωρίς φόντα- η εκκλησία φταίει για όλα- τα κόμματα φταίνε για όλα- η παιδεία φταίει για όλα- η έλλειψη παιδείας φταίει για όλα κλπ κλπ κλπ). 

Χμ, τώρα που κοιτάζω τι έγραψα , σκέφτομαι ότι αν είχα χρόνο θα έφτιαχνα κανένα γενικό κείμενο γκρίνιας για τους Έλληνες, από αυτά που τα κενά τα συμπληρώνεις από λίστα έτοιμων επιλογών.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 3, 2009)

Το νόημα είναι SBE ότι κάθε στιγμή που πάει να γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό από τα συνηθισμένα (μπούρδα-ξεμπούρδα, δεν μας απασχολεί), το γιουχάρουν. Ορμάνε να το φάνε... Αυτό. Πολύ απλά. Όλα τ' άλλα τα ακούω βερεσέ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το νόημα είναι SBE ότι κάθε στιγμή που πάει να γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό από τα συνηθισμένα (μπούρδα-ξεμπούρδα, δεν μας απασχολεί), το γιουχάρουν. Ορμάνε να το φάνε... Αυτό. Πολύ απλά. Όλα τ' άλλα τα ακούω βερεσέ.



Είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ΟΛΑ τα καινούργια τα γιουχάρουν;
ή απλά ότι ακούγονται μόνο αυτά που αποδοκιμάζονται γιατί οι επιδοκιμασίες δεν είναι είδηση;

Να προσθέσω ότι με το να τα παίρνει όλα η σκούπα της υπεροψίας "είναι αμόρφωτοι και δεν καταλαβαίνουν γι' αυτό αποδοκιμάζουν κάθε καινοτομία" είναι σα να λέμε ότι δεν έχει αισθητήρια καλλιτεχνικά κανένας θεατής, μόνο οι επαΐοντες, δηλαδή είναι ελιτίστικο σπορ η παρακολούθηση εκδηλώσεων.

Εντούτοις, για να πάρουμε παράδειγμα από τη μουσική, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι οι καλλιτέχνες των πανηγυριών (Έφη Θώδη και βγάλε) είναι πιο καλλίφωνοι από mainstream (ποπ, γαβ-γαβ, ό,τι θες) καλλιτέχνες, που είναι μέτριας ικανότητας αλλά μεγάλης διαφήμισης. Η μόνη εξήγηση είναι ότι στα χωριά οι χωριάτες, οι αμόρφωτοι, οι άξεστοι, οι κάφροι κλπ ξέρουν να ξεχωρίζουν την καλή φωνή όπως ξέρουν να ξεχωρίζουν το καλό λάδι. Παράδοξο δεν είναι αυτό;


----------



## Costas (Aug 3, 2009)

Και τι έγινε που η Ιεροτελεστία της Άνοιξης γιουχαΐστηκε αλλά τώρα θεωρείται έργο-ορόσημο; Μήπως το γιουχάισμα αυτό (και του Ερνανί του Ουγκό, παρεμπιπτόντως) δεν είναι αναπόσπαστο τμήμα του μύθου του έργου; Αν είχαν αποχωρήσει "οι Παριζιάνες", και μάλιστα στο διάλειμμα, χωρίς να πουν λέξη, θα είχε γίνει το έργο μυθικό, όπως είναι τώρα; Πολύ λιγότερο. Άρα το γιουχάισμα μπορεί να είναι στα *συν* του βιογραφικού ενός έργου, αν η αποτίμησή του αργότερα αποβεί θετική. Πόσες και πόσες φορές οι δημιουργοί (άξιοι και ανάξιοι, αδιακρίτως) απέβλεψαν οι ίδιοι στη δημιουργία σκανδάλου, στο γιουχάισμα, για να συζητηθεί το έργο τους; Και πόσοι αβανγκαρντίστες, π.χ. οι ντανταϊστές στο Cabaret Voltaire, δε σχεδίαζαν τις παραστάσεις τους *έτσι ώστε να* τους πετάξουν ντομάτες οι θεατές και να γίνει το μπούγιο εκείνο ακριβώς που κατέλυε την αποστειρωμένη ευπρέπεια της "τέχνης", όπερ γαρ ήθελον εκείνοι δείξαι; Πόσες φορές δε μας διαφημίζουν το τάδε έργο ως "γροθιά στο στομάχι του θεατή"; Γιατί να μην μπορεί και ο θεατής να δώσει γροθιά (συμβολική, φυσικά) στο στομάχι των καλλιτεχνών; Τι είδους σημαδεμένη τράπουλα είναι αυτή, όπου μόνο ο ένας μιλά και ο άλλος είναι ο βουβός αποδέκτης, και το μόνο που του επιτρέπεται είναι να χειροκροτήσει ή να σωπάσει, αποχωρώντας ή υπομένοντας ως το τέλος; Πόση δημοκρατία εμπεριέχει αυτή η "άψογη" στάση, και πόσο ευνουχισμό; Δεν ήταν "κάφροι" οι ΑΗΠ, αυτοί που εφηύραν τη δημοκρατία, και δε φαντάζομαι να είναι "κάφροι" ούτε οι Κάφροι. Ο διάλογος κοινού και έργου τέχνης, για να είναι γνήσιος και όχι πλαστός, πρέπει να γίνεται επί ίσοις όροις, όπως και σε μια σχολική τάξη ο διάλογος μεταξύ δασκάλου και μαθητών, και ό,τι ήθελε προκύψει, δηλ. μπορεί αυτοί που γιουχάισαν σήμερα αύριο ν' αλλάξουν γνώμη. Δεν πειράζει, θα έχουν πάντως εκφραστεί, και αυτή είναι η συνθήκη της ελευθερίας.

Δεν ισχύει ότι ο γιουχαϊστής είναι θρασύς. Ο γιουχαϊστής παίρνει το ρίσκο να γιουχάρει, να βγει από την άνεσή του, τον καθωσπρεπισμό του, που τον έχει αγοράσει πληρώνοντας το εισιτήριο, να εκτεθεί αν άλλοι δεν συμμεριστούν τη γιούχα του, να νιώσει ρεντίκολο αν δε βρει ανταπόκριση, ακόμα και να κινδυνέψει αν είναι μόνος του και το πράμα χοντρύνει (βλ. και πάλι Ερνανί). Το ίδιο ρισκάρει και ο καλλιτέχνης: να τον λατρέψουν ή να τον χλευάσουν. Γι' αυτό αξίζει η τέχνη, γι' αυτό τη μια μέρα είσαι άγνωστος και ίσως και περίγελος και την άλλη "καταξιωμένος" και ίσως και θεός. Ειδικά δε η θεατρική τέχνη, που είναι δρώμενο, μου φαίνεται οξύμωρο να θέλουν κάποιοι να τη φυλακίσουν μέσα σε ένα ατσαλάκωτο σμόκιν. Πόσες και πόσες φορές δεν έχουμε ακούσει να μας λένε πως το θέατρο διαφέρει από τον κινηματογράφο (και είναι αλήθεια) γιατί "το σανίδι δεν συγχωρεί" και γιατί ο ηθοποιός εκτίθεται στο θεατή. Είναι λοιπόν αυτές οι κουβέντες αληθινές ή είναι κούφια καρύδια; Εγώ φρονώ ότι είναι πράγματι έτσι και ότι η συνέπεια είναι πως το κοινό έχει δικαίωμα να εκφραστεί. Για μένα η φιλοσοφημένη στάση του καλλιτέχνη που τον γιουχάρουν είναι να αναρωτηθεί "Τι δεν έκανα σωστά; ή μήπως έχω εγώ δίκιο αλλά αυτοί δε με καταλαβαίνουν; και τι πρέπει να κάνω τώρα; να αλλάξω εγώ ή να επιμείνω στο δικό μου ώσπου να αλλάξουν αυτοί;", διερωτήσεις με μεγάλη αξία, και να καταλήξει με ένα "Τέλος πάντων, έτσι είναι η τέχνη, πάμε γι' άλλα". Και όχι να πει: "Οι ανάγωγοι! δεν είχαν *δικαίωμα* να φερθούν έτσι! Αν δεν τους άρεσε, ας αποχωρούσαν αξιοπρεπώς".


----------



## crystal (Aug 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το νόημα είναι SBE ότι κάθε στιγμή που πάει να γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό από τα συνηθισμένα (μπούρδα-ξεμπούρδα, δεν μας απασχολεί), το γιουχάρουν. Ορμάνε να το φάνε... Αυτό. Πολύ απλά. Όλα τ' άλλα τα ακούω βερεσέ.



Μα, Αμβρόσιε, πώς δεν μας απασχολεί το αν είναι μπούρδα ή όχι; Αν και η μπούρδα στην τέχνη είναι υποκειμενική... 
Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, εσύ εστιάζεις στη διαφορετικότητα του εγχειρήματος και θεωρείς πως αυτή ήταν η αιτία της αποδοκιμασίας. Δεν έχουν ανέβει όμως παραστάσεις στην Ελλάδα που ήταν διαφορετικές, πρωτοποριακές, και παρόλα αυτά έλαβαν θερμό χειροκρότημα; Και για να το αντιστρέψω, μόνο οι «διαφορετικές» παραστάσεις γιουχάρονται; Εγώ θέλω να πιστεύω πως ο λόγος της αποδοκιμασίας δεν ήταν απαραίτητα η διαφορετικότητα, αλλά ότι το κοινό θεώρησε πως αυτό που έβλεπε ήταν όντως μπούρδα.

Πέρα και εκτός απ' αυτό, διαβάζοντας τα σχόλια του νήματος αποκόμισα μια αίσθηση πλήρους απαξίωσης για το αισθητήριο του κοινού, με την οποία διαφωνώ κάθετα. Ο καλλιτέχνης ετοιμάζει το έργο του για το κοινό κι η κριτική των θεατών πρέπει να τον απασχολεί πολύ περισσότερο από την πένα του κάθε κριτικού. Σε τελική ανάλυση, υποτίθεται πως ο στόχος σου είναι να τέρψεις και να εγείρεις αισθήματα στους θεατές σου κι όχι να σε αποθεώσουν οι γραφιάδες. Κι αν αποτύχεις, δεν σημαίνει ότι είσαι απαραίτητα κακός ή ότι το κοινό είναι απαίδευτο - υπάρχει και το «δεν έδεσε η συνταγή». Όταν απευθύνεσαι στο θυμικό, πολλά πράγματα μπορούν να πάνε στραβά χωρίς να έχει πρόβλημα καμιά απ' τις δυο πλευρές...

Τέλος, παρόλο που είμαι αντίθετη στη γιούχα, κυρίως γιατί εγώ δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ πως θα κάνω σούσουρο την ώρα που κάποιος κάνει μπροστά μου κάτι που γι' αυτόν λειτουργεί ως μυσταγωγία, κατά τα άλλα ομολογώ πως θεωρώ υπερβολική τη φασαρία που γίνεται μετά από κάθε τέτοιο περιστατικό. Το θέατρο πρέπει να είναι διαδραστικό, το κοινό απλά αντέδρασε σε κάτι που δεν του άρεσε καθόλου και, για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν βλέπω τι σχέση έχει ο σεβασμός στα μάρμαρα της Επιδαύρου μ' όλα αυτά - ή γιατί η γιούχα θα νομιμοποιούνταν αν τη συνήθιζαν κι οι κατασκευαστές τους (των μαρμάρων, ντε).

'Οσο έγραφα το σεντόνι, με πρόλαβαν στα περί κοινού και διαδραστικότητας οι SBE και Costas.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2009)

Costas said:


> Και τι έγινε που η Ιεροτελεστία της Άνοιξης γιουχαΐστηκε αλλά τώρα θεωρείται έργο-ορόσημο; Μήπως το γιουχάισμα αυτό (και του Ερνανί του Ουγκό, παρεμπιπτόντως) δεν είναι αναπόσπαστο τμήμα του μύθου του έργου; Αν είχαν αποχωρήσει "οι Παριζιάνες", και μάλιστα στο διάλειμμα, χωρίς να πουν λέξη, θα είχε γίνει το έργο μυθικό, όπως είναι τώρα;



Φυσικά. Η αξία του δεν εξαρτάται από το γιουχάισμα. Για την ακρίβεια, ίσως εν προκειμένω το γιουχάισμα να εξαρτάται από την αξία του. Για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πάντα.



Costas said:


> Πολύ λιγότερο. Άρα το γιουχάισμα μπορεί να είναι στα *συν* του βιογραφικού ενός έργου, αν η αποτίμησή του αργότερα αποβεί θετική. Πόσες και πόσες φορές οι δημιουργοί (άξιοι και ανάξιοι, αδιακρίτως) απέβλεψαν οι ίδιοι στη δημιουργία σκανδάλου, στο γιουχάισμα, για να συζητηθεί το έργο τους; Και πόσοι αβανγκαρντίστες, π.χ. οι ντανταϊστές στο Cabaret Voltaire, δε σχεδίαζαν τις παραστάσεις τους *έτσι ώστε να* τους πετάξουν ντομάτες οι θεατές και να γίνει το μπούγιο εκείνο ακριβώς που κατέλυε την αποστειρωμένη ευπρέπεια της "τέχνης", όπερ γαρ ήθελον εκείνοι δείξαι; Πόσες φορές δε μας διαφημίζουν το τάδε έργο ως "γροθιά στο στομάχι του θεατή";



Το έργο δεν χρειάζεται διαφήμιση για να δώσει τη γροθιά στο στομάχι. Τα έργα που δίνουν τη γροθιά, είτε τη δίνουν από μόνα τους, είτε όχι. 



Costas said:


> Γιατί να μην μπορεί και ο θεατής να δώσει γροθιά (συμβολική, φυσικά) στο στομάχι των καλλιτεχνών;



Οι μαθητές ερωτήσεις στον δάσκαλό τους μπορούν να κάνουν. Και να λάβουν απαντήσεις. Ως εκεί.



Costas said:


> Τι είδους σημαδεμένη τράπουλα είναι αυτή, όπου μόνο ο ένας μιλά και ο άλλος είναι ο βουβός αποδέκτης, και το μόνο που του επιτρέπεται είναι να χειροκροτήσει ή να σωπάσει, αποχωρώντας ή υπομένοντας ως το τέλος; Πόση δημοκρατία εμπεριέχει αυτή η "άψογη" στάση, και πόσο ευνουχισμό;



Δεν είναι ζήτημα δημοκρατίας. Ο ένας είναι πομπός κι ο άλλος δέκτης. Εκτός κι αν προβλέπεται αλλιώς. Αλλά έτσι λειτουργούν τα πράγματα. Δηλαδή, μ' αυτή τη λογική, αν δεν μ' αρέσει ο τάδε πίνακας του Βαν Γκογκ, ας πάρω μια ντομάτα κι ας την ρίξω! Δεν νομίζω...

Όταν στη μέση του έργου αυτό διακόπτεται, διακόπτεται ουσιαστικά η όλη σχέση που υπάρχει. Και να σου πω και κάτι άλλο; *Από ένα επίπεδο έρχεται η φωνή του έργου και από άλλο το γιουχάισμα.* Είναι πολύ άνισο να λέμε ότι το γιουχάισμα είναι μια μορφή αλληλεπίδρασης μεταξύ δημιουργού και κοινού. Εκτός κι αν ο ίδιος ο σκηνοθέτης το έχει προβλέψει. 



Costas said:


> Δεν ήταν "κάφροι" οι ΑΗΠ, αυτοί που εφηύραν τη δημοκρατία, και δε φαντάζομαι να είναι "κάφροι" ούτε οι Κάφροι.



Είναι αμφίβολο κατά πόσο το γιουχάισμα που λάμβανε χώρα στην αρχαία Ελλάδα, είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με αυτό που λέμε σήμερα γιουχάισμα.



Costas said:


> Ο διάλογος κοινού και έργου τέχνης, για να είναι γνήσιος και όχι πλαστός, πρέπει να γίνεται επί ίσοις όροις, όπως και σε μια σχολική τάξη ο διάλογος μεταξύ δασκάλου και μαθητών, και ό,τι ήθελε προκύψει, δηλ. μπορεί αυτοί που γιουχάισαν σήμερα αύριο ν' αλλάξουν γνώμη. Δεν πειράζει, θα έχουν πάντως εκφραστεί, και αυτή είναι η συνθήκη της ελευθερίας.



Δεν γίνεται διάλογος. Η σχέση είναι μονόδρομος-μονόλογος. Τα κυπαρίσσια του Βαν Γκογκ ή την 3η συμφωνία του Μάλερ ουδόλως τα απασχολεί η γνώμη των άλλων. Take it or leave it... Αυτό είναι και τίποτα παραπάνω. Ούτε τίθενται ζητήματα δημοκρατίας εδώ. Δεν μιλάμε για πολιτεύματα ή για μορφές διακυβέρνησης. Η Μούσα δίνει τα δώρα της και είναι όλοι καλεσμένοι. Όσοι θέλουν να τα δεχτούν, ας τα δεχτούν. Τώρα, αν τα συγκεκριμένα δώρα δεν τα έχει δώσει η Μούσα, αλλά κάποιος άλλος και είναι άμουσα, εκεί όποιος θέλει να εκφραστεί μπορεί να εκφραστεί. Αλλά το γιουχάισμα δεν είναι έκφραση. Των ανθρώπων τουλάχιστον.

Και κανένας γνήσιος καλλιτέχνης δεν θα καθίσει να κάνει διάλογο με το κοινό του. Γιατί; Η απάντηση σε αυτό το ερώτημα θα δοθεί, όταν απαντήσουμε στην ερώτηση "ποιος δίνει το έργο τέχνης" και "από πού έρχεται η έμπνευση".



Costas said:


> Δεν ισχύει ότι ο γιουχαϊστής είναι θρασύς. Ο γιουχαϊστής παίρνει το ρίσκο να γιουχάρει, να βγει από την άνεσή του, τον καθωσπρεπισμό του, που τον έχει αγοράσει πληρώνοντας το εισιτήριο, να εκτεθεί αν άλλοι δεν συμμεριστούν τη γιούχα του, να νιώσει ρεντίκολο αν δε βρει ανταπόκριση, ακόμα και να κινδυνέψει αν είναι μόνος του και το πράμα χοντρύνει (βλ. και πάλι Ερνανί). Το ίδιο ρισκάρει και ο καλλιτέχνης: να τον λατρέψουν ή να τον χλευάσουν. Γι' αυτό αξίζει η τέχνη, γι' αυτό τη μια μέρα είσαι άγνωστος και ίσως και περίγελος και την άλλη "καταξιωμένος" και ίσως και θεός. Ειδικά δε η θεατρική τέχνη, που είναι δρώμενο, μου φαίνεται οξύμωρο να θέλουν κάποιοι να τη φυλακίσουν μέσα σε ένα ατσαλάκωτο σμόκιν. Πόσες και πόσες φορές δεν έχουμε ακούσει να μας λένε πως το θέατρο διαφέρει από τον κινηματογράφο (και είναι αλήθεια) γιατί "το σανίδι δεν συγχωρεί" και γιατί ο ηθοποιός εκτίθεται στο θεατή. Είναι λοιπόν αυτές οι κουβέντες αληθινές ή είναι κούφια καρύδια; Εγώ φρονώ ότι είναι πράγματι έτσι και ότι η συνέπεια είναι πως το κοινό έχει δικαίωμα να εκφραστεί. Για μένα η φιλοσοφημένη στάση του καλλιτέχνη που τον γιουχάρουν είναι να αναρωτηθεί "Τι δεν έκανα σωστά; ή μήπως έχω εγώ δίκιο αλλά αυτοί δε με καταλαβαίνουν; και τι πρέπει να κάνω τώρα; να αλλάξω εγώ ή να επιμείνω στο δικό μου ώσπου να αλλάξουν αυτοί;", διερωτήσεις με μεγάλη αξία, και να καταλήξει με ένα "Τέλος πάντων, έτσι είναι η τέχνη, πάμε γι' άλλα". Και όχι να πει: "Οι ανάγωγοι! δεν είχαν *δικαίωμα* να φερθούν έτσι! Αν δεν τους άρεσε, ας αποχωρούσαν αξιοπρεπώς".



Για το θέατρο, θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μια εξαίρεση στα όσα είπαμε περί μονοδρόμου και πομπού/δέκτη, γιατί σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει δυνατότητα αλληλεπίδρασης. *Αλλά! *Υπάρχει ένα αλλά. Άλλο το γιουχάισμα ή η αντίδραση αν θες που έρχεται από γνώση και κατανόηση των δρώμενων, κι άλλο το γιουχάισμα που έρχεται από αληθινή καφρίλα. Στην αρχαία Ελλάδα -ίσως- να είχαμε το πρώτο. Αλήθεια, πώς εκδηλωνόταν το γιουχάισμα στην Αρχαία Ελλάδα;

Εδώ έχουμε πολύ απλά το δεύτερο. Και τίποτα παραπάνω. Εδώ έχουμε το ίδιο γιουχάισμα που έχουμε και στο ματς Ολυμπιακός-Παναθηναϊκός. Καμία σχέση, δηλαδή. Το πλήθος αποδοκιμάζει αυτό που δεν γνωρίζει, που δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί, που δεν του είναι οικείο, που δεν μπορεί να κατανοήσει, που είναι έξω απ΄τα νερά του τέλος πάντων. Αν ανεβάζαν Αριστοφάνη με τον Χατζηχρήστο να πετάει ατάκες για τη Ν.Δ. και το ΠΑΣΟΚ, όλοι θα χαζογελάγανε. 




crystal said:


> Μα, Αμβρόσιε, πώς δεν μας απασχολεί το αν είναι μπούρδα ή όχι; Αν και η μπούρδα στην τέχνη είναι υποκειμενική...
> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, εσύ εστιάζεις στη διαφορετικότητα του εγχειρήματος και θεωρείς πως αυτή ήταν η αιτία της αποδοκιμασίας. Δεν έχουν ανέβει όμως παραστάσεις στην Ελλάδα που ήταν διαφορετικές, πρωτοποριακές, και παρόλα αυτά έλαβαν θερμό χειροκρότημα;



Θεωρώ ότι και μπούρδα να είναι, καλώς να έρθει. Ο συγκεκριμένος σκηνοθέτης -όπως και ο περσινός- είναι μεγάλα ονόματα. Ας τους ακούσουμε. Και ΟΚ, η σύγχρονη τέχνη έχει πολλή μπούρδα και μαλακ***α μέσα της, και κάποιες φορές τη μαλα*&^^ία πρέπει να την λες μαλ&&^%%κία, αλλά για να γίνει αυτό, θα πρέπει να έχουμε ανοιχτεί κάπως σε αυτές τις επιρροές, να έχουμε εξοικειωθεί μαζί τους για να μπορούμε να τις κρίνουμε. Κι εγώ δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχουμε ανοιχτεί. Μού έχει τύχει να δω και να ακούσω κατά καιρούς πολλές τέτοιες μπούρδες. Αλλά τι να γίνει; Ακόμα κι απ΄αυτές κάτι θα μάθεις.



crystal said:


> Και για να το αντιστρέψω, μόνο οι «διαφορετικές» παραστάσεις γιουχάρονται; Εγώ θέλω να πιστεύω πως ο λόγος της αποδοκιμασίας δεν ήταν απαραίτητα η διαφορετικότητα, αλλά ότι το κοινό θεώρησε πως αυτό που έβλεπε ήταν όντως μπούρδα.
> Πέρα και εκτός απ' αυτό, διαβάζοντας τα σχόλια του νήματος αποκόμισα μια αίσθηση πλήρους απαξίωσης για το αισθητήριο του κοινού, με την οποία διαφωνώ κάθετα.



Ναι, δεν το έχω η αλήθεια είναι σε πολύ σεβασμό (και όχι δεν είμαι ελιτιστής). Αν μπεις σε ένα site με κριτικές κοινού όπως του Αθηνοράματος για παράδειγμα, θα διαβάσεις ό,τι μπορείς να φανταστείς: για θεατρικές παραστάσεις, κινηματογραφικές ταινίες και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο... Βγαίνει ο κάθε ένας και έχει άποψη επί παντός επιστητού και το παίζει υπεραυστηρός κριτής, ενώ αναμασάει τα λόγια του προηγούμενου. Άλλωστε στις περιπτώσεις καφρίλας ανέφερα και το συμβάν στη συναυλία της Καραίνδρου. Είναι _πολύ _χαρακτηριστικό. Και αυτό πιστεύω ότι συνέβη κι εδώ. Απλά, το κοινό βραχυκύκλωσε μπροστά σε κάτι με το οποίο δεν ήταν εξοικειωμένο και το οποίο βρήκε προκλητικό. Μπορεί βέβαια να ήταν και όντως μπούρδα. Δεν ήμουν εκεί. Αλλά εγώ _δεν συμφωνώ με το γιουχάισμα αυτού του τύπου. _Δεν το θεωρώ έκφραση αποδοκιμασίας δηλ., παρά μια εκδήλωση ψυχολογίας του γηπέδου. Θεωρώ ότι χρειάζεται λίγος σεβασμός. Έστω για τη δουλειά των άλλων. 

Και να σου πω και κάτι άλλο crystal; Στο θέατρο ουκ ολίγες φορές έχω βρεθεί σε παραστάσεις που τους άξιζε γιουχάισμα: από τον Οιδίποδα Τύραννο στο Ηρώδειο με τον Κώστα Πρέκα (!) (ας όψονται οι φίλοι μου που με έτρεχαν) μέχρι παραστάσεις του Αριστοφάνη που περισσότερο με δελφινάριο και Σεφερλή έμοιαζαν. Εκεί όμως δεν είδα κανέναν να γιουχάρει! Άντε στη χειρότερη να έμεναν _αδιάφοροι_. Γιατί; 

Πράγμα που μας οδηγεί σε αυτό που έλεγα από την αρχή: από ένα επίπεδο έρχεται η καλλιεργημένη αποδοκιμασία και από άλλο το γιουχάισμα. Το γιουχάισμα είναι ζωική αντίδραση. Όχλος. Η ψυχολογία του όχλου. Κι αυτό εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει. Το θεωρώ φασιστικό. Δεν σου αρέσει το έργο; ΟΚ. Βγες λοιπόν και πες γιατί δεν σου αρέσει. 

Δεν είδα κανέναν να γιουχάρει π.χ. την Πετρούλα ή τις ειδήσεις του Star.



crystal said:


> Τέλος, παρόλο που είμαι αντίθετη στη γιούχα, κυρίως γιατί εγώ δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ πως θα κάνω σούσουρο την ώρα που κάποιος κάνει μπροστά μου κάτι που γι' αυτόν λειτουργεί ως μυσταγωγία, κατά τα άλλα ομολογώ πως θεωρώ υπερβολική τη φασαρία που γίνεται μετά από κάθε τέτοιο περιστατικό.



Ίσως, επειδή έχει γίνει πάρα πολλές φορές κι έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό. Πολύ κουραστικό. Δηλαδή, πόσες φορές πρέπει να το ζήσουμε στη μία μορφή του ή την άλλη;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2009)

Δείτε κι εδώ τι είπαν με αφορμή το περσινό γιουχάισμα (αντιγράφω τα λόγια του Κιμούλη):

* ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΙΜΟΥΛΗΣ: «Θεωρώ αδιανόητη μια τέτοια *interactive *εμπειρία. Μπορεί μια παράσταση να μην σου αρέσει και τότε σηκώνεσαι και φεύγεις. Στη "Μήδεια" η έναρξη των "γιούχα" δεν ήταν αθώα. Και σας το λέει αυτό κάποιος που η παράσταση δεν του άρεσε καθόλου και γι' αυτό μετά τη μία ώρα σηκώθηκε κι έφυγε. Αλλο όμως είναι το ένα κι άλλο το άλλο. Το κοινό είναι πάντα συγκινητικό, υπομονετικό και την ίδια στιγμή ικανό για τις πιο ακραίες αντιδράσεις. Εξαρτάται από τους leaders που το καθοδηγούν. Πρόκειται για μια κλασική βιαιότητα της Επιδαύρου...».

Και αυτό για την φετινή παράσταση:

_Η παράσταση πλησίαζε στο τέλος της και τίποτα δεν είχε ταράξει τη γαλήνη του αργολικού θεάτρου. Εκτός από μια κυρία στα ορεινά. Αυτή δεν είχε θεατρικές ανησυχίες. Νοιαζόταν για την προστασία του θεάτρου. «Βγες έξω από τη θυμέλη», ούρλιαξε. Οντως εκείνη τη στιγμή κάποιος «βέβηλος» ηθοποιός την πατούσε.

Η διαμαρτυρία της, όμως, έπεσε στο κενό, ίσως γιατί οι έτοιμοι να «ανάψουν» δεν πολυκατάλαβαν τι εννοούσε ή σκασίλα τους για τον βωμό στο κέντρο της Ορχήστρας. Η παράσταση κυλούσε προς το τέλος της χωρίς ούτε ένα τραύμα. Κι εκεί που ο Ξέρξης ανέβαινε τα σκαλιά του κοίλου για να συναντήσει την Ατοσσα άρχισαν τα ουουου... Αρχισαν και οι διαπληκτισμοί μεταξύ των θεατών - τα «σκάσε», «ήσυχα» κ.λπ. Κι ενώ τα ουουου πύκνωναν, η κυρία από τα ορεινά ξαναθυμήθηκε την αγαπημένη της θυμέλη και την ξανάβαλε στο κέντρο της βαβούρας. Οι ηθοποιοί πάγωσαν στη θέση τους. Η παράσταση κινδύνευε. Και ξαφνικά ένα ηχηρό «ντροπή» ακούστηκε. Βγήκε από τα χείλη της δημοφιλούς ηθοποιού Κατερίνας Γιουλάκη.

Αυτό ήταν. Ενα θυελλώδες, θυμωμένο χειροκρότημα σάρωσε το θέατρο από άκρο σε άκρο. Το κοινό πήρε την υπόθεση «παράσταση» στα χέρια του. Υπερασπίστηκε, άσχετα αν του άρεσε ή δεν του άρεσε, την ακεραιότητα και αξιοπρέπειά της. Της έδωσε πάσα να ολοκληρωθεί. _

Παρατηρείτε τη φοβερή *τυπολατρεία *(βγες έξω από τη θυμέλη); Το Σάββατο έγινε για τον άνθρωπο ή ο άνθρωπος για το Σάββατο;


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2009)

Σημειωτέον ότι δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο πως εκείνη η στρογγυλή επίπεδη πέτρα ήταν όντως βάση βωμού.


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 4, 2009)

Since we're on the subject, I think it wouldn't hurt to quote from a letter by Sam Beckett to Alan Schneider, the director of the first American production of _Waiting for Godot_ (in 1956), which was widely considered to be a disaster:

"Success and failure on the public level never mattered much to me, in fact I feel much more at home with the latter, having breathed deep of its vivifying air all my writing life up to the last couple of years. And I cannot help feeling that the success of Godot has been very largely the result of a misunderstanding or of various misunderstandings, and that perhaps you have succeeded better than any one else in stating its true nature."


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, θεωρεις αυτονόητο ότι το κοινό αντιδρά μόνο σε ό,τι είναι πρωτοποριακό και επιπλέον θεωρείς ότι πρωτοποριακό = καλό (ακόμα κι αν είναι μάπα). 
Αλλά ας το δούμε πιο καλά: ποιοι πάνε στην Επίδαυρο να δούνε παράσταση του Εθνικού θεάτρου με ηθοποιούς που δεν είναι γνωστοί από τα σήριαλ, ούτε γίνονται εξώφυλλα στα κουτσομπολίστικα περιοδικά, ούτε κάνουν διαφημίσεις, με σκηνοθέτη αλλοδαπό, πιθανόν άγνωστό τους αλλά θα υποψιάζονται ότι θα είναι φίρμα για να σκηνοθετεί τέτοια παράσταση, και γνωρίζοντας ότι η γραμμή του Εθνικού είναι εναλλακτικές παραστάσεις; Σίγουρα δεν είναι το ίδιο κοινό που πάει να δει επιθεωρησιακό Αριστοφάνη, όπως λες. Τουλάχιστον οι μισοί είναι ψαγμένοι θεατές. Στο κάτω κάτω, σηκώνονται και πάνε στην Επίδαυρο από όλη τη νότια Ελλάδα, όχι μόνο από την Αθήνα (που υποτίθεται ότι είναι κοντά, αλλά δεν είναι) επομένως τους ενδιαφέρει το θέαμα. 

Κι επί τη ευκαιρία, η αναθεώρηση του Αριστοφάνη είναι κακό πράμα, ενώ η αναθεώρηση του Αισχύλου είναι τέχνη; Γιατί; Δηλαδή η τραγωδία μπορεί να έχει αναχρονισμούς και αναφορές σε τρέχοντα γεγονότα και η κωμωδία όχι; 

Σχετικά με το πώς γιουχάρανε οι ΑΗΠ, υποθέτω αντί για πω, πω, ντροπή φώναζαν παπαί, αιδώς!

ΥΓ1 Ο Κιμούλης είναι αν θυμάμαι καλά και πολιτικός, επομένως οι διαφωνίες του οφείλονταν στο ότι πέρσι συμμετείχε στις διαμαρτυρίες ο Λυκουρέζος. 
ΥΓ2 Η τυπολατρεία που λες όπως την παρουσιάζει αυτό το άρθρο φαίνεται ξεκάρφωτη. σύμφωνα με άλλο που διάβασα εγώ, δεν είναι τυπολατρεία:
_
Μάλιστα μια κυρία, αρκετά διαβασμένη, προετοιμασμένη και προφυλαγμένη από το σκοτάδι και από την παρέα της, τη στιγμή που ο Ξέρξης (Νίκος Καραθάνος) ρωτά απεγνωσμένα:

- Τι να κάνω ο δύσμοιρος; εκείνη -η κυρία- του απαντά:

- Να φύγεις από τη θυμέλη!
Ακολουθούν αρκετές διαμαρτυρίες κατά των συντελεστών της παράστασης και ακόμη περισσότερες από το σύνολο σχεδόν των θεατών κατά των φωνασκούντων...

Η Λένα Κιτσοπούλου σήκωσε το βάρος στην πιο κρίσιμη στιγμή της παράστασης. Εδώ στα παρασκήνια, με το Λευτέρη Βογιατζή.
Ο Καραθάνος, μετά τη βάρβαρη προτροπή που άκουσε από τις κερκίδες, συνεχίζει μέχρι τη στιγμή που έρχεται στην ορχήστρα του θεάτρου «ένα άλλο πρόσωπο», η Λένα Κιτσοπούλου, που λειτουργεί ως συνδετικός κρίκος ανάμεσα στο παρελθόν και στο σήμερα.

Από τη θυμέλη, γονατιστή, στρέφει προς την πλευρά της άγνωστης που φώναξε και συμπτωματικά -επειδή τη βοηθά το κείμενο- της απευθύνει το λόγο. _


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 4, 2009)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί οι κριτικοί μπορεί, αν δεν επιβάλλεται κιόλας - όπως λένε - από τη φύση της κριτικής, να ξεσχίζουν κατά την κρίση τους τη δουλειά των δημιουργών με ένα κειμενάκι, αγνώστων παραλειπομένων του θεατρικού και καλλιτεχνικού παρασκηνίου, αλλά το κοινό, που δεν προσήλθε και με προσκλησούλα ελευθέρας, το πολύ να καθίσει αμίλητο κι ακούνητο μέχρι τέλους, μήπως κακοκαρδίσει αυτούς που συνήθως του πατούν τον κάλο: γιατί οι ορμητικές αντιδράσεις συνήθως απευθύνονται σε αυτούς που πλασάρουν την κακή δουλειά με κενοδοξία και ύφος ή σε όσους προκλητικά το περιφρονούν με την προχειρότητά τους. Σε αυτούς που και στις δυο περιπτώσεις είναι πεπεισμένοι πως (ή αποβλέπουν στο πώς) το κοινό "δεν θα (μας) καταλάβει".

Κιμούλης... τι μου θυμίζει; :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2009)

Το λινκ του tsioutsiou στον Πιτσιρίκο με οδήγησε τελικά στο σατιρικό κομμάτι του για τα εγκαίνια του Νέου Μουσείου Ακρόπολης, από το LIFO. Enjoy!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2009)

Και δεύτερη ανταπόκριση από την ίδια παράσταση: το κοινό γιούχαρε, για μία ακόμα φορά, το σκηνοθέτη, όχι τους ηθοποιούς.

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά που γράφονται, εγώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω μόνο το εξής: πιστεύω ότι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αντιλαμβάνεται το κοινό την τέχνη είναι, ουσιαστικά, θέμα γούστου. Σου αρέσει κάτι ή δε σου αρέσει. Δε γίνεται να βάζουμε και εκεί κανόνες λέγοντας «α, είναι πρωτοποριακό, για να μη σου αρέσει παναπεί ότι δεν το κατάλαβες/ είσαι απαίδευτος κτλ κτλ» ή «α, είναι κλασικό, έργο ιερού τέρατος, για να μη σου αρέσει παναπεί ότι είσαι άμουσος/άτεχνος κτλ κτλ».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2009)

Τυπολατρική παρατήρηση επαγγελματικής διαστροφής: γράφουμε *τυπολατρία* (παρά το *λατρεία*), όπως *αεροπορία* (αν και *πορεία*) κλπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2009)

Παιδιά, τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Αν εσείς θέλετε να γιουχάρετε, τότε ελεύθερα. _*Το γιουχάρισμα δεν είναι κριτική*_, παρεμπιπτόντως tsioutsiou. Έχει μεγάλη διαφορά. Τέλος, δεν υπάρχει το κοινό γιούχαρε το σκηνοθέτη και όχι την παράσταση. Αυτά είναι αστεία πράγματα. Οι ηθοποιοί επέλεξαν ιδία βούληση να συμμετέχουν στη συγκεκριμένη παράσταση και όταν γιουχάρεις, γιουχάρεις από το σκηνοθέτη μέχρι το παιδί που έφτιαξε τους καφέδες (για να μην πω τις πέτρες). Η δουλειά γίνεται συλλογικά. Δεν λες θα γιουχάρω μόνο το σκηνοθέτη. Αλήθεια, πώς θα ήταν δυνατόν;

Ούτε τίθεται ζήτημα κουλτούρας ή πρωτοπορίας. 

Αυτό που συζητάμε είναι απλό: δεχόμαστε το γιουχάισμα σε θεατρικές ή άλλες παραστάσεις; Ναι ή όχι; Ας πάρει ο καθένας θέση. Εγώ πήρα και την ανέλυσα διεξοδικά.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2009)

Παρ' ότι μεταφέρω λόγια άλλων, θα σου απαντήσω λέγοντας ότι, όπως μου είπαν, το κοινό χειροκρότησε τους ηθοποιούς αλλά γιούχαρε το σκηνοθέτη όταν βγήκε να υποκλιθεί.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2009)

Μα νόμιζω ότι το γιουχάισμα είχε ξεκινήσει από τη μέση της παράστασης.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2009)

Εγώ άκουσα για κάποια κυρία που ήθελε να κάνει συγκεκριμένη κριτική στον Ξέρξη - Καραθάνο και του πέταξε μια ανθοδέσμη στο κεφάλι, αλλά λόγω απόστασης τής ξέφυγε και βρήκε τη Μουτούση στη μύτη. Υπήρξε πρόταση, στο εξής να πετάνε τις ανθοδέσμες μαζί με μπιλιετάκι, που θα περιέχει αποδέκτη και πλήρη αιτιολόγηση.


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2009)

Μια και κάνουμε poll: σαφώς και επιτρέπεται το γιουχάισμα. Το ασκούσαν και οι ΑΗΠ, οι οποίοι ως γνωστόν δίδαξαν πολιτισμό στους κάφρους.

@τυπολατρία κττ. Όχι κατά το λατρεία κτό. επειδή παράγονται όχι από το λατρεία αλλά από το τυπολάτρης. Ψύλλοι στ' άχυρα δηλαδή, αλλά, μια και το αποτέλεσμα είναι ένα γράμμα λιγότερο και μάλιστα το αγαπητό μου γιώτα (ο ιωτακισμός ΘΑ περάσει), είμαι υπέρ!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2009)

Costas said:


> @τυπολατρία κττ. Όχι κατά το λατρεία κτό. επειδή παράγονται όχι από το λατρεία αλλά από το τυπολάτρης. Ψύλλοι στ' άχυρα δηλαδή, αλλά, μια και το αποτέλεσμα είναι ένα γράμμα λιγότερο και μάλιστα το αγαπητό μου γιώτα (ο ιωτακισμός ΘΑ περάσει), είμαι υπέρ!


Ναι, δεν το ανέλυσα (αρκούσε ήδη που οφτοπίκιζα στο νήμα), αλλά έτσι είναι — πάντως την έλξη προς το λάθος την ασκούν οι λέξεις _λατρεία_, _πορεία_, _ανδρεία_ κτό.


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2009)

Καλά, μόνο εσύ οφτοπίκιζες σ' αυτό το νήμα;;!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2009)

Costas said:


> Το ασκούσαν και οι ΑΗΠ, οι οποίοι ως γνωστόν δίδαξαν πολιτισμό στους κάφρους.



Αυτό είναι επιβεβαιωμένο ή είναι άλλη μια υπόθεση; Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για εντελώς διαφορετικούς κώδικες αντίληψης και συμπεριφοράς, άρα και εκδήλωσης/έκφρασης. Αλλά κι έτσι να ήτανε, προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να ξαναδώσουμε το κώνειο στο Σωκράτη.

Όσο για τα λάθη της δακτυλογράφησης, ζητάω συγγνώμη αν προσέβαλα το τυπολατρικό πνεύμα των λεξιλόγων, αλλά όταν δουλεύω και συζητώ ταυτόχρονα για τόσο περίπλοκα ζητήματα, ελάχιστη προσοχή προλαβαίνω να δώσω στους τύπους και γι' αυτό άλλωστε σπανίως προλαβαίνω να επισημάνω και τα αντίστοιχα δικά τους ;)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Όταν δουλεύω και συζητώ ταυτόχρονα για τόσο περίπλοκα ζητήματα, ελάχιστη προσοχή προλαβαίνω να δώσω στους τύπους και γι' αυτό άλλωστε σπανίως προλαβαίνω να επισημάνω και τα αντίστοιχα δικά τους ;)


Α, μην στεναχωριέσαι — τα δικά μου λάθη προλαβαίνουν και τα εντοπίζουν αμέσως πολλοί άλλοι! :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τέλος, δεν υπάρχει το κοινό γιούχαρε το σκηνοθέτη και όχι την παράσταση. Αυτά είναι αστεία πράγματα. Οι ηθοποιοί επέλεξαν ιδία βούληση να συμμετέχουν στη συγκεκριμένη παράσταση και όταν γιουχάρεις, γιουχάρεις από το σκηνοθέτη μέχρι το παιδί που έφτιαξε τους καφέδες (για να μην πω τις πέτρες). Η δουλειά γίνεται συλλογικά. Δεν λες θα γιουχάρω μόνο το σκηνοθέτη. Αλήθεια, πώς θα ήταν δυνατόν;



Αν ένας κριτικός γράφει ότι ο Χ δίνει ρεσιτάλ ηθοποιίας σε ένα κατα τ'αλλα μάπα έργο που δε βλέπεται με τίποτα και που έχει χάλια σκηνοθεσία, δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα; Οι παραστάσεις είναι μόνο άσπρες και μόνο μαύρες; 

Επίσης, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο οι ηθοποιοί- υπάλληλοι του Εθνικού επιλέγουν να συμμετέχουν σε μια παράσταση ή συμμετέχουν γιατί το ζητάει το συμβόλαιό τους, γιατί αν δεν συμμετέχουν δεν θα ακουστούν κλπ. Αλλά και να το επέλεξαν, άλλο είναι να τα βλέπεις από μέσα κι άλλο σαν θεατής. Άσε που κι αυτοί εντυπωσιάζονται από τον κάθε διεθνούς φήμης σκηνοθέτη και θέλουν να έχουν στο ενεργητικό τους συνεργασία με αυτόν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 4, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Παιδιά, τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Αν εσείς θέλετε να γιουχάρετε, τότε ελεύθερα. _*Το γιουχάρισμα δεν είναι κριτική*_, παρεμπιπτόντως tsioutsiou.


Παρεμπ., όταν στα θέατρα θα έχουν εγκαταστήσει διαδραστικό ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα θα παίρνουν αμέσως και εξατομικευμένα την κριτική γραπτά με ύφος κριτικού, όπως γράφει ο καθένας τη γνώμη του στο διαδίκτυο και στα ονλάιν περιοδικά θεαμάτων. Μέχρι τότε, σόρι, θα λειτουργούμε παραδοσιακά. Και αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι από προσωπικό στυλ γιουχάρω - έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα και στην επευφημία πέραν του κλαπ κλαπ. Αλλά έτσι ήταν και είναι η σχέση κοινού - θεατρίνων.
Και επειδή σου αρέσει, Ambrose, η κλασσική, τι πιο καθιερωμένο από το να μαθαίνουμε για ένα μουσικό ή λυρικό έργο τι τυχη είχε στην πρεμιέρα του ή στις πρώτες παραστάσεις. Και πόσα κατέβηκαν κακήν κακώς. Με κραυγές και αποδοκιμασίες στο Παρίσι, στη Βιέννη, στο Μιλάνο. Και αν στο μέλλον επαναξιώθηκαν, αυτό πάλι το κονό το έκανε!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Παρεμπ., όταν στα θέατρα θα έχουν εγκαταστήσει διαδραστικό ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα θα παίρνουν αμέσως και εξατομικευμένα την κριτική γραπτά με ύφος κριτικού, όπως γράφει ο καθένας τη γνώμη του στο διαδίκτυο και στα ονλάιν περιοδικά θεαμάτων. Μέχρι τότε, σόρι, θα λειτουργούμε παραδοσιακά.



Βεβαίως, αν αυτό θέλετε, αλλά δεν μπορείτε να το ονομάσετε κριτική.



tsioutsiou said:


> Και αν στο μέλλον επαναξιώθηκαν, αυτό πάλι το κονό το έκανε!



To κοινό μαζί με το έργο το έκανε. Το κοινό απλά είδε την αξία που υπήρχε εκεί εξαρχής. Το να βλέπει το οποιοδήποτε κοινό την εγγενή αξία ενός έργου ή όχι, δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Μόνο την αξία του στην αγορά. Αλλά όχι την καλλιτεχνική του αξία.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2009)

Και ποιος τη διαμορφώνει την καλλιτεχνική αξία;


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2009)

Σχετικά με τις αποδοκιμασίες των ΑΗΠ


Ambrose said:


> Αυτό είναι επιβεβαιωμένο ή είναι άλλη μια υπόθεση; Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για εντελώς διαφορετικούς κώδικες αντίληψης και συμπεριφοράς, άρα και εκδήλωσης/έκφρασης.



Για να το λέω με βεβαιότητα, πάει να πει κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρω. 
_not my words_ ;)

Τα εξηγεί πολύ καλά αυτο εδώ το βιβλίο που το διάβασα προσφατα και για όσους δεν έχουν διαθεση για βιβλία:
_If the people disliked what was being presented to them they might interrupt it by mocking the actors, yelling, or throwing food. The spectators might also beat the wooden benches they were sitting on with their hands. With this embarrassing possibility in mind, many playwrights tried to win over their audience through flattery and the distribution of small gifts. Although it was difficult to gain audience support at times, it may have been an easier task than gaining the people's attention. The large crowds were extremely loud and probably did not notice when an actor stepped up on stage. _
από εδώ


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2009)

"You're Ugly, Your Dick Is Small, and Everybody Fucks Your Mother — The Stand-Up Comedian's Response to the Heckler". Maledicta Vol. 11, December 1995.

Για τους ηθοποιούς του θεάτρου δεν ξέρω αν έχουν προταθεί «άμυνες».

Η άμυνα του θεατή που τον ενοχλεί να του διακόπτουν την παράσταση: τακουνιά στο κουντεπιέ του θορυβοποιού («Αχ, με συγχωρείτε, σας πάτησα. Είναι ένα τικ που μου βγαίνει κάθε φορά που φωνάζει ο διπλανός μου»).

Και, για να μην πάρουν θάρρος μερικοί: το heckling δεν επιτρέπεται στο φόρουμ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> "Και, για να μην πάρουν θάρρος μερικοί: το heckling δεν επιτρέπεται στο φόρουμ.


Τώρα που έκοψες το τσιγάρο θα μας κόψεις το βήχα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 4, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Παρεμπ., όταν στα θέατρα θα έχουν εγκαταστήσει διαδραστικό ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα θα παίρνουν αμέσως και εξατομικευμένα την κριτική γραπτά με ύφος κριτικού, όπως γράφει ο καθένας τη γνώμη του στο διαδίκτυο και στα ονλάιν περιοδικά θεαμάτων. Μέχρι τότε, σόρι, θα λειτουργούμε παραδοσιακά.


Δεν ξέρω αν έχω καταλάβει καλά: Υποστηρίζεις ότι αν μια μερίδα του κοινού, ας πούμε το 50%, βρίσκει την παράσταση κακή, γελοία, εκνευριστική ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, έχει δικαίωμα να θορυβεί και να ενοχλεί τους υπόλοιπους ή, φτάνοντας στα άκρα, ακόμα και να διακόπτει την παράσταση; Γιατί πρέπει καλά και σώνει να εκφράζει ο καθένας τη γνώμη του "αμέσως και εξατομικευμένα" την ώρα της παράστασης; 

Προφανώς τέτοιος τρόπος αντίδρασης μπορεί να συμβεί αποκλειστικά στο θέατρο, ή έστω και σε καμιά έκθεση ζωγραφικής, γλυπτικής κλπ. Όταν δεν μας αρέσει ένα βιβλίο, έχουμε τρόπο άμεσης αντίδρασης που θα δείξει στον συγγραφέα και στον εκδότη τι γνώμη έχουμε για το προϊόν τους; Προφανώς όχι. Ή όταν νοικιάσουμε ένα DVD και η ταινία είναι χάλια; Γιατί λοιπόν πρέπει απ' όλους τους δημιουργούς μόνο οι θεατρικοί συγγραφείς και οι σκηνοθέτες να υφίστανται στο πετσί τους την άμεση και εξατομικευμένη κριτική του κοινού; Γιατί δηλαδή ο χουλιγκανισμός να είναι τρόπος συμπεριφοράς του θεατρικού θεατή, αν δεν φέρεται μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο στην υπόλοιπη ζωή του; Κι αν το πάμε ακόμα πιο πέρα: όταν αγοράζουμε ένα προϊόν που αποδεικνύεται ελαττωματικό, με ποιο τρόπο εκφράζουμε τη δυσαρέσκειά μας στον έμπορο; Μπαίνουμε μέσα κι αρχίζουμε να γκαρίζουμε και τα κάνουμε λίμπα;

Πριν από λίγα χρόνια είδα στο Μπρόντγουεϊ την Έντα Γκάμπλερ του Ίψεν με πρωταγωνίστρια την Κέλι Μακ Γκίλις, ναι, αυτήν του Top Gun. Η παράσταση ήταν οικτρή, κυρίως λόγω της ατάλαντης ερμηνείας της πρωταγωνίστριας -- κάτι σαν Μιμή Ντενίση, θα έλεγα. Μερικοί έφυγαν στο διάλειμμα, και οι υπόλοιποι, απλούστατα, μόλις τελείωσε η παράσταση, σηκωθήκαμε και φύγαμε χωρίς να χειροκροτήσουμε. Δηλαδή, την είπαμε τη γνώμη μας, μια χαρά μάς κατάλαβαν οι συντελεστές της παράστασης. Τι παραπάνω χρειαζόταν; Ν' αρχίσουμε να τσιρίζουμε ότι θέλουμε πίσω τα λεφτά μας ή να σφυρίζουμε;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 4, 2009)

Ο Σωκράτης, μιας και λέμε για τους ΑΗΠ, εξηγούσε ότι τα βιβλία έχουν το κουσούρι να είναι νεκρά, δεν απαντούν. Ακριβώς λοιπόν εδώ πρόκειται για δρώμενο που, υποτίθεται, εκεί βρίσκεται και όλη η υπεροχή του θεάτρου. Κι όταν πέσει η αυλαία δεν μένει τίποτα. Η αυριανή παράσταση είναι κάτι "διαφορετικό". Δεν μπορεί λοιπόν οι άνθρωποι του θέατρου (σε αντιδιαστολή με το σινεμά και την τιβι) να τονίζουν διαρκώς ότι θέλει τσαγανό να σταθείς στο σανίδι, να αντικρύζεις κατά πρόσωπο τους θεατές που δεν σου χαρίζονται, και πόσο απαιτητικό είναι το κοινό εδώ ή και πόσο δύσκολο το κοινό εκεί που δεν ανέχεται τις μπαλαφάρες κλπ, αλλά ειλικρινώς να θέλουν μόνο χειροκροτητές ή "παναγίες". Γνώμη μου, με δυο λέξεις, είναι ότι είναι σωστό το κοινό να αντιδρά, αλλά για το πώς και μέχρι πού μπαίνουμε πια σε δεοντολογία, που τη βρίσκω άχαρη, γιατί το κοινό πάντα είχε και ακραίες αντιδράσεις, είναι ανομοιογενές (άλλοι κράζουν όταν άλλοι φωνάζουν σσσ ή χειροκροτούν) και βρίσκω πιο ελεγχόμενη και παραγωγική τη δεοντολογία στο στήσιμο μια παράστασης που αφορά έναν κύκλο ειδικευμένων ανθρώπων που φιλοδοξεί να διδάξει. 
Το κοινό κατά τεκμήριο είναι θετικά προδιατεθειμένο όταν περιμένει να υποδεχθεί μια παράσταση και είναι εκεί γιατί πιστεύει ότι πρέπει να αξίζει!


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, νομίζω ότι έχουμε συμφωνήσει μέχρι τώρα στη συζήτηση ότι το κοινό δεν φτάνει σε τέτοιες αποδοκιμασίες παρά μόνο σε πολύ σπάνιες περιπτώσεις, και σχεδόν ποτέ χωρίς ομαδικότητα, γιατί θέλει θάρρος το να εκτεθείς αποδοκιμάζοντας και δεν το κάνεις αν πιστεύεις ότι δεν σε συμμερίζεται κανένας. Επομένως δεν πρόκειται για την περίπτωση του ενός δυσαρεστημένου θεατή εν μέσω 500 ικανοποιημένων. 
Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση με την τέχνη που δεν είναι δρώμενο, ούτε με τη δυσαρέσκεια του αγοραστή. 
Αν σε μια συναυλία ο ερμηνευτής κάνει ένα λάθος δεν τον χειροκροτείς. Όταν κάνει δεκαπέντε λάθη απανωτά, δεν θα χάσεις την υπομονή σου; Αν εμφανιστεί τύφλα στο μεθύσι και δεν μπορεί ούτε να βρει το μικρόφωνο, εσύ που πλήρωσες να πας να τον δεις δεν θα βγεις από τα ρούχα σου;


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2009)

Ορίστε η σωστή αντίδραση στο γιουχάισμα:

"Boo To You Too" ( Carla Bley)

Just when we was startin' to play
Someone yelled out take 'em away
Then we heard 'em startin' to boo
What did you do? What did you do?
I reacted intelligently
Here's my method, try it and see
When somebody's runnin' you down
You got to turn it around, turn it around

So when they boo at me you know what I do?
I tell 'em boo to you too, boo to you too
Boo to you too, boo to you too

I don't take it personally
When somebody's booin' at me
Makes no difference if the music is fine
I never pay it no mind, pay it no mind
When you're tryin' something that's new
You'll have people booin' at you
When we hear 'em startin' to boo
What do we do? What do we do?

Well when they boo at us you know what we do?
We tell 'em boo to you too, boo to you too
Boo to you too, boo to you too

Keep your chin up, play what you feel
Music's always grand if it's real
Even if they're cruel to you
You got to do what you do, do what you do
When they're ready to tear you apart
Use your noodle and try to be smart
Don't just stand there takin' abuse
You got to put it to use, put it to use

You make 'em boo on cue, they say boo
And you say boo to you too
Boo to you too, boo to you too

You make 'em boo on cue, they say boo
And you say boo to you too
Boo to you too, boo to you too

Boo to you too, boo to you too
Boo to you too, boo to you too

Δυστυχώς, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω το βίντεο που το τραγουδάει λάιβ η αγαπητή μου Κάρλα. Αν σας αρέσει ο Nick Mason, ιδού μια δική του διασκευή (εμένα δε μ' άρεσε):






Αυτό που λέει ο nickel και υπαινίσσονται όλοι οι αντιγιουχαϊστές, ότι δηλ. και οι άλλοι θεατές, που γουστάρουν, έχουν δικαιώματα, ισχύει. Γι' αυτό και έχουμε συχνά αντεγκλήσεις ανάμεσα στους θεατές σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, οι οποίες εξαγριώνουν τα πάθη και δημιουργούν ωραιότατη τζερτζελέδικη ατμόσφαιρα, φτάνει να μην εκτραχηλιστεί το πράγμα σε βιαιότητες!


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η άμυνα του θεατή που τον ενοχλεί να του διακόπτουν την παράσταση: τακουνιά στο κουντεπιέ του θορυβοποιού («Αχ, με συγχωρείτε, σας πάτησα. Είναι ένα τικ που μου βγαίνει κάθε φορά που φωνάζει ο διπλανός μου»).



Άλλοι είναι πιο δραστικοί


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Δεν μπορεί λοιπόν οι άνθρωποι του θέατρου (σε αντιδιαστολή με το σινεμά και την τιβι) να τονίζουν διαρκώς ότι θέλει τσαγανό να σταθείς στο σανίδι, να αντικρύζεις κατά πρόσωπο τους θεατές που δεν σου χαρίζονται, και πόσο απαιτητικό είναι το κοινό εδώ ή και πόσο δύσκολο το κοινό εκεί που δεν ανέχεται τις μπαλαφάρες κλπ, αλλά ειλικρινώς να θέλουν μόνο χειροκροτητές ή "παναγίες".




Κάθε τι που είναι live θέλει τσαγανό! Και δεν είπε κανείς ότι οι ηθοποιοί θέλουν μόνο χειροκροτητές ή παναγίες (και σε ποιον δεν αρέσει η επιδοκιμασία; ). Αλλά από την κριτική και την αποχώρηση (*που είναι μιας πολύ έντονης μορφής αποδοκιμασία*) στις ντομάτες, ε... όσο να είναι, υπάρχει μια απόσταση. Εγώ προσωπικά, τον ηθοποιό μου δεν τον θέλω κοκκινιστό!


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2009)

SBE said:


> Άλλοι είναι πιο δραστικοί


Πέρα από το ότι αυτοί είναι εγκληματίες, να κάνω μια διάκριση: άλλο να αποδοκιμάζεις γιατί δεν σου αρέσει και άλλο να κάνεις απλώς θόρυβο, αδιαφορώντας για το τι συμβαίνει γύρω σου. Είναι δύο πολύ διαφορετικές στάσεις και δεν πρέπει να συμφύρονται. Ο αγαναχτισμένος (καλώς ή καλώς) θεατής που "εξεγείρεται" μπορεί να ενδιαφέρεται πολύ περισσότερο γι' αυτό που βλέπει από τον ευσχημόνως σιγώντα, ο οποίος μπορεί απλώς να χασμουριέται και γενικώς να μη δίνει δεκάρα, ό,τι και αν παρακολουθεί.
Πέρα από αυτό, εννοείται ότι η φυσική, σωματική βία απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου, όπως και σε κάθε περίπτωση του κοινωνικού βίου, πλην της νόμιμης άμυνας.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2009)

Όταν είχε έρθει η είδηση ότι έγινε κατάληψη σε θέατρο της Μόσχας, πριν συνειδητοποιήσουμε πόσο σοβαρό ήταν το θέμα, και βασισμένοι στη μία γραμμή της είδησης, η σκέψη ήταν: γιατί; Δεν τους άρεσε η παράσταση;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 5, 2009)

Btw Όταν η ίδια λίγο-πολύ τραμπουκοομάδα, στα έκτροπα του Δεκεμβρίου στην Αθήνα, μπούκαρε στα θέατρα, περιλαμβανομένου του Εθνικού, και καταργούσε παραστάσεις, αρκετοί του εγχώριου καλλιτεχνικού χώρου εξέφραζαν κατανόηση έως και στήριξη στη δικαιολογημένη οργή των εισβολέων. 
Τα ουυυυυυ τούς μάραναν (στις παραστάσεις τουs) που προσβάλλουν το θέατρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2009)

Ορίστε και η γνώμη των επισκεπτών του in.gr, με τα γνωστά disclaimers, βέβαια. Εγώ ψήφισα ότι δεν συμφωνώ, αλλά είμαι μειοψηφία


----------



## Costas (Aug 9, 2009)

Ογδόντα σχόλια πιο πριν 'σε τούτο εδώ το νήμα' είχα γράψει για τις θέσεις του John Boardman σχετικά με τα Ελγίνεια. Βρήκα το ακριβές εδάφιο από το σχετικό βιβλίο και το παραθέτω εδώ:

The marbles in London, and the casts rapidly spread through the universities and museums of the west, demonstrated to scholars and artists what Classical Greek sculpture was really about. They have been more influential on art and attitudes to ancient Greece in the last century and a half than they had been in the preceding two and a half millennia, and the country which has done so much to preserve and understand the Greek heritage is an appropriate setting in which they can continue to exercise their benign influence. Grounds for protest have ranged from sentiment (Byron would have preferred to let the building and its sculptures ruin naturally) to political expedience.
John Boardman, _Greek Sculpture. The Classical Period_, (1985, corrected 1991), p. 97.

From sentiment to political expedience. Τα ενδιάμεσα απαξιούμε να τα αναφέρουμε.


----------



## Costas (Aug 22, 2009)

Ο Πέτρος Τατούλης κάνει μια πολύ σωστή επισήμανση: η έκθεση στο Νέο Μουσείο Ακρόπολης σταματά στα ρωμαϊκά χρόνια, αποσιωπώντας την υπόλοιπη ιστορία του 'ιερού βράχου'. Περαιτέρω, μέσα από έναν αμφισβητήσιμο συλλογισμό, συνδέει αυτή την ιστορική λαθροχειρία με το θέμα της λογοκρισίας στο φιλμάκι του Γαβρά. Από το μπλογκ του:

Το πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε, κατά τη γνώμη μου, επειδή το φιλμ δεν υποστηριζόταν από την έκθεση. Να εξηγήσω τι εννοώ: Η έκθεση σταματάει στα ρωμαϊκά χρόνια. Οι επισκέπτες λοιπόν δεν μπορούν να ξέρουν ότι οι χριστιανοί όχι μόνο σεβάστηκαν την ιερότητα του Παρθενώνα, αλλά και τον λειτουργούσαν ως εκκλησία, που αργότερα ονομάστηκε Παναγία η Αθηνιώτισσα. Η νέα χρήση έσωσε το ναό (...) ΄Ετσι, είναι ανθρώπινο κάποιοι να εκλάβουν τις εικόνες του φιλμ ως καταγγελία και όχι ως ιστορική αναπαράσταση.
(...)
Θεωρώ ότι ήταν πολιτικό και μουσειολογικό λάθος να σταματήσει η έκθεση μέχρι τα ρωμαϊκά χρόνια. Το μουσείο έγινε πολύ μεγάλο και τα χωράει όλα. Στο όνομα όμως μιας αρχαιόπληκτης ψευτογκλαμουριάς, χάσαμε μια ακόμη ευκαιρία να κατανοήσουμε λίγο περισσότερο τη συλλογική μας ψυχή.

Να σημειώσω ότι το μόνο που υπάρχει από τη βυζαντινή εποχή είναι μια μακέτα της Ακρόπολης, η οποία όμως δεν έχει καν λεζάντα!! Πρέπει να είναι γνώστης κανείς για να καταλάβει περί τίνος πρόκειται.
Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι η απαλοιφή αυτή 1400 χρόνων της ιστορίας του βράχου της Ακρόπολης δεν συντελείται μόνο στο Μουσείο αλλά και στον ίδιο το Βράχο απάνω, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις.


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2009)

Ο οπαδός του (Ρασ)Πούτιν ("ένας Πούτιν μάς χρειάζεται" --δήλωσή του στα περσινά Δεκεμβριανά) και νοσταλγός της σχολικής στολής Χρήστος Γιανναράς γράφει στην Καθημερινή εναντίον όσων διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για το κόψιμο του βίντεο του Γαβρά για τις καταστροφές του Παρθενώνα.
Επισημαίνεται ότι "το video του Μουσείου αναφέρεται συνολικά στην ιστορία του Παρθενώνα, ενώ το video Γαβρά περιορίζεται στις επιδρομές που υπέστη το μνημείο ... το video του Μουσείου είναι 15 λεπτά, το video Γραβρά είναι 6 λεπτά, το απόσπασμα του video Γαβρά που παίζεται στο video του Μουσείου είναι 1 λεπτό και 20 δευτερόλεπτα".

Ιδού και απάντηση στον Χρ. Γιανναρά από το μπλογκ E-lawyer.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 27, 2009)

Μια κριτική για το νέο μουσείο από τον Αμερικανό αρχιτέκτονα Jan Lepicovsky (The Acropolis Museum: An Unhappy Fit, από το site Greek architects) και η απάντηση του Bernard Tschumi εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2009)

Καλά τα λέει ο Jan Lepicovsky.


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2009)

Να πω τις εντυπώσεις μου τώρα που είδα το μουσείο: πρώτα πρώτα, το κτίριο φαίνεται ωραίο στις φωτογραφίες, εντυπωσιακό και όλα τα σχετικά, αλλά από κοντά δε με ενθουσίασε και τόσο. Ίσως γιατί από κοντά είναι απλά ένα βουνό από τσιμέντο και γυαλί, τέτοια έχουμε δει πολλά, το αεροδρόμιο π.χ. Μάλιστα το τσιμέντο είναι γκρίζο και βιομηχανικό- φαίνονται οι ραφές του π.χ.- και το ισόγειο μου φάνηκε σκοτεινό και θλιβερό σε σχέση με τους άλλους ορόφους. Επίσης παρά το μέγεθος του μουσείου, δεν είδα να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για περισσότερα εκθέματα, να υποθέσω ότι είναι πεπερασμένα τα εκθέματα;

Κατά τ' άλλα βλέπω να κατασκευάζονται δημόσια κτήρια και να μην είναι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο παρά τα λεφτά που ξοδεύονται. Πρακτικό, κατάλληλο για τη χρήση του, ίσως εντυπωσιακό από ψηλά, αλλά από το επίπεδο του δρόμου αδιάφορο. 

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον έχει το διαφανές πάτωμα που βλέπεις από κάτω τα αρχαία, αλλά αυτοί οι αρχαίοι τοίχοι μάλλον θεωρούνται ασήμαντοι γιατί πουθενά δεν είδα καμιά εξήγηση για το τί βλέπουμε κάτω από τα πόδια μας. Πολύ θα μου άρεσε το πάτωμα π.χ να έχει γραμμές και επιγραφές, εδώ στέκεστε πάνω από το στάβλο, εδώ είσαστε πάνω από το βόθρο κι εδώ είναι το σαλόνι, κάπως έτσι. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η ανασκαφή αντιμετωπίζεται από το μουσείο σαν παράπλευρη απώλεια κι όχι σαν ευκαιρία για ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ενημέρωση του επισκέπτη για την αρχαία Αθήνα. Επίσης, μέσα στο μουσείο παρόλο που δίνονται πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες επεξηγήσεις, κάποια πράγματα αφήνονται φλου. Για παράδειγμα, υπάρχει μια προθήκη με φλουριά κωνσταντινάτα. Καμία εξήγηση για τη σχέση που έχει με το χώρο και πάω στοίχημα ότι κάποιοι ίσως νομίζουν ότι οι ΑΗΠ της εποχής του Περικλή έβαζαν σταυρούς στα νομίσματά τους. Ομοίως κάποιες μακέτες δεν έχουν καμία επιγραφή. 
Σχετικά με τα δύο κτήρια: από το μουσείο η σκέψη είναι να τα γκρεμίσουνε γιατί κόβουν τη θέα, κι όχι μόνο την κόβουν αλλά είναι και φοβερά κακόγουστα. Κλασσικοί πίσω χώροι κι ακάλυπτοι ελληνικών σπιτιών. Παρεμπιπτόντως, το ένα τουλάχιστον ήταν ακατοίκητο. Από την άλλη σκέφτεσαι γιατί δεν υπήρξε πρόβλεψη να ενσωματωθούν στο σχέδιο όπως έχει ενσωματωθεί το κτήριο των γραφείων. Θα μπορούσαν άνετα να έχουν μετατραπεί σε βοηθητικούς χώρους ή να στεγάζουν το εστιατόριο του μουσείου. Από την άλλη θα ήθελα να δω να κατεδαφίζονται οι κακάσχημες πολυκατοικίες της δεκαετίας του '70 στο πλάι του μουσείου. 
Το πωλητήριο παρεμπιπτόντως είναι πολύ καλό, κι έχει ένα σωρό βιβλία καθώς και πολύ υλικό για παιδιά, που συνήθως τα μουσεία στην Ελλάδα τα αγνοούν. Όσο για το εστιατόριο, εμείς καθίσαμε έξω για έναν χυμό γιατί μέσα μύριζε κουζινίλα και καφετερίλα (κι άμα δεν απαγορευόταν το κάπνισμα...).
Αυτό που μου έμεινε από το μουσείο ήταν πρώτα ότι τα αρχαϊκά γλυπτά δείχνουν πολύ καλύτερα ζωγραφισμένα απ' ό,τι σκέτα και ότι ο Ελγιν δεν άφησε τίποτα- ή μάλλον ότι άφησε μόνο τα κομμάτια που έσπασαν κατά το ξεκόλλημα, κι αν δεν έσπαγαν θα τα είχε πάρει κι αυτά.


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2009)

SBE said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον έχει το διαφανές πάτωμα που βλέπεις από κάτω τα αρχαία, αλλά αυτοί οι αρχαίοι τοίχοι μάλλον θεωρούνται ασήμαντοι γιατί πουθενά δεν είδα καμιά εξήγηση για το τί βλέπουμε κάτω από τα πόδια μας. (...) Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η ανασκαφή αντιμετωπίζεται από το μουσείο σαν παράπλευρη απώλεια κι όχι σαν ευκαιρία για ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ενημέρωση του επισκέπτη για την αρχαία Αθήνα.


Η ανασκαφή προβλέπεται να ανοίξει στο κοινό ως επισκέψιμος αρχαιολογικός χώρος το 2010. Οψόμεθα.


SBE said:


> Σχετικά με τα δύο κτήρια: από το μουσείο η σκέψη είναι να τα γκρεμίσουνε γιατί κόβουν τη θέα, κι όχι μόνο την κόβουν αλλά είναι και φοβερά κακόγουστα. Κλασσικοί πίσω χώροι κι ακάλυπτοι ελληνικών σπιτιών. Παρεμπιπτόντως, το ένα τουλάχιστον ήταν ακατοίκητο. Από την άλλη σκέφτεσαι γιατί δεν υπήρξε πρόβλεψη να ενσωματωθούν στο σχέδιο όπως έχει ενσωματωθεί το κτήριο των γραφείων. Θα μπορούσαν άνετα να έχουν μετατραπεί σε βοηθητικούς χώρους ή να στεγάζουν το εστιατόριο του μουσείου.


Τα κτίρια αυτά κατοικούνται. Τι εστιατόρια και βοηθητικοί χώροι; Το "ακατοίκητο" (του Βαγγέλη Παπαθανασίου), δεν τον αφήνει το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού εδώ και κάτι χρόνια ούτε καν να το βάψει. Έχει βάλει και σχετική ανακοίνωση ο άνθρωπος (στην πρόσοψη, όχι από πίσω). Τα δε χτίρια αυτά είναι διατηρητέα για την πρόσοψη, όχι για το πίσω. Για το πίσω, πάντως, έγινε ειδικός διαγωνισμός με προτάσεις, που εκτέθηκαν και στο Ζάππειο, αλλά μπορεί να τις βρει κανείς και στο Greekarchitects.gr.

Η αίθουσα εισόδου του μουσείου συμφωνώ ότι είναι μάπα. Από τη στιγμή όμως που περνάς την ακύρωση των εισιτηρίων και αρχίζει η ράμπα ανόδου, η επίσκεψη είναι καλή. Το κυριότερο ατού είναι ο φυσικός φωτισμός. Καμία σχέση με όλα τα άλλα μουσεία (μας). Ο Lepicovsky επισημαίνει διάφορα σωστά, αλλά και ο Tschumi του απαντάει με πολλά σωστά. Ισοπαλία.


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2009)

Costas said:


> Η ανασκαφή προβλέπεται να ανοίξει στο κοινό ως επισκέψιμος αρχαιολογικός χώρος το 2010. Οψόμεθα.


Θα μπορούσαν από τώρα να είχαν κάνει κάτι. Το ζήτημα δεν είναι αν είναι επισκέψιμο, αλλά να ξέρουμε τι βλέπουμε πάνω κάτω. 



Costas said:


> Τα κτίρια αυτά κατοικούνται.



Ειδικά αυτό του Παπαθανασίου ήταν κλειδαμπαρωμένο κι έμοιαζε ακατοίκητο εντελώς. Η ταμπέλα στην είσοδο που εξηγούσε τι γίνεται με το ζήτημα είχε μισοξεκολλήσει και κρεμόταν λοξά. Το διπλανό ήταν σίγουρα κατοικημένο γιατί είχε στον ακάλυπτό του σιδερώστρες, σκουπιδοτενεκέδες κλπ, δηλαδή ήταν ασορτί με όλα τα σπίτια της περιοχής που βλέπει ο επισκέπτης από το μουσείο. 

Από την άλλη πιστεύω ότι από τα αρχιτεκτονικά έργα της πρωτεύουσας τα τελευταία χρόνια παρόλο το μεγάλο κόστος τους δεν έχουν αυτό το κάτι που θα τα κάνει αναγνωρίσιμα (εξαιρείται το ολυμπιακό στάδιο).


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 30, 2009)

SBE said:


> Από την άλλη πιστέυω ότι από τα αρχιτεκτονικά έργα της πρωτέυουσαν τα τελευταία χρόνια παρόλο το μεγάλο κόστος τους δεν έχουν αυτό το κατι που θα τα κανει αναγνωρίσιμα (εξαιρείται το ολυμπιακό σταδιο).



Ακριβώς! Το νέο μουσείο, αρχιτεκτονικά εμένα μού φαίνεται ήδη ξεπερασμένο! Δύσκολο βέβαια έργο για το σκοπό που φτιάχτηκε, αλλά αυτό δεν δικαιολογεί το γεγονός ότι αρχιτεκτονικά φαίνεται ήδη φοβερά βαρετό και ξεπερασμένο (γκαράζ ή πρεσβεία; )


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ακριβώς! Το νέο μουσείο, αρχιτεκτονικά εμένα μού φαίνεται ήδη ξεπερασμένο! Δύσκολο βέβαια έργο για το σκοπό που φτιάχτηκε, αλλά αυτό δεν δικαιολογεί το γεγονός ότι αρχιτεκτονικά φαίνεται ήδη φοβερά βαρετό και ξεπερασμένο (γκαράζ ή πρεσβεία; )



Μα άμα ο διαγωνισμός γίνεται σήμερα και η ολοκλήρωση ύστερα από εκατό χρονια, τι άλλο να περιμένει κανείς; Βεβαίως, θα μπορούσε αυττο μουσείο να έχιε χτιστεί τη δεκαετια του '70 π.χ. και τότε θα έκανε άλλη εντύπωση και θα το βλέπαμε σήμερα και θα λέγαμε ότι έιναι δείγμα της εποχής του. 
Αυτό που ειναι ασυγχώρητο είναι το αεροδρόμιο πάντως. Περσι περασα αρκετές ώρες στο αεροδρόμιο της Μαδρίτης λόγω καθυστερήσεων και είχα χρόνο να δω το σχέδιο απ'έξω κι από μεσα και ήταν πάρα πολύ ωραίο. Ενώ ο καινούργιος σταθμός του Χηθροου μπορει να μην έχει την αρχιτεκτονική που σε κάνει να τον θαυμάσεις όπως στη Μαδρίτη, αλλά είναι φοβερά λειτουργικός και ανατρέπει την αρχιτεκτονική αεροδρομίων. Και τα δύο είναι του Ρότζερς.


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2009)

SBE said:


> Θα μπορούσαν από τώρα να είχαν κάνει κάτι. Το ζήτημα δεν είναι αν είναι επισκέψιμο, αλλά να ξέρουμε τι βλέπουμε πάνω κάτω.


Έχει πινακίδα με κάτοψη και συνοπτικές πληροφορίες, αλλά δεν την πρόσεξες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2009)

Costas said:


> Έχει πινακίδα με κάτοψη και συνοπτικές πληροφορίες, αλλά δεν την πρόσεξες.



Πού; Όντως δεν την πρόσεξα και δε νομίζω ότι θα βοηθούσε πολύ γιατί άλλο να διαβάζεις την πινακίδα κι άλλο να τα βλέπεις όπως περπατάς από πάνω τους.


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2009)

Πού; Εκεί· αν θυμάμαι καλά, μπροστά από το μεγάλο άνοιγμα. Λίγο πιο αριστερά, λίγο πιο δεξιά, πάντως εκεί. Άμα ξαναπεράσεις, δες το.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 31, 2009)

Η σχετική πινακίδα που αναφέρει ο Costas είναι αρκετά λεπτομερής και βρίσκεται στην αριστερή πλευρά του ανοίγματος, κοντά σε μία κολόνα. Έχει και σχεδιάγραμμα που περιγράφει τον οικισμό που βλέπουμε να ανοίγεται στα πόδια μας.


----------



## Costas (Sep 16, 2009)

Ορίστε κι ένα μπλογκοάρθρο μιας φίλης που της αρέσει το Μουσείο, γιατί "εξυπηρετεί το σκοπό του". [Με μια ιστορικού χαρακτήρα αντίρρηση ως προς τα περί σεισμού και Εκατομπέδου, που λέει στο τέλος.]


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2009)

Το μουσειο της Πάτρας μου αρεσει περισσοτερο αρχιτεκτονικά (απ'έξω, μεσα δεν έχω παει).


----------



## Marinos (Sep 20, 2009)

Εμένα πάλι μ'αρέσει το βυζαντινό της Θεσσαλονίκης, του μακαρίτη Κυριάκου Κρόκου. Νομίζω είχε συμμετάσχει και στο διαγωνισμό για το μουσείο της Ακρόπολης, αλλά πού να τα βάλει με τα ευρωπαϊκά γκλάμορους μεγαθήρια.
http://www.mbp.gr/html/gr/mu_ktirio.htm


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 8, 2009)

*«Ανοιχτό» στην επιστροφή αρχαιοτήτων στην Αίγυπτο το Μουσείο του Λούβρου*

Εκτόνωση της κρίσης με την Αίγυπτο επιθυμεί το Μουσείο του Λούβρου, λέγοντας ότι είναι ανοιχτό σε διαπραγματεύσεις με το Κάιρο για την επιστροφή αρχαιοτήτων. Η Αίγυπτος ανακοίνωσε διακοπή συνεργασίας με το Μουσείο, όσο δεν επιστρέφονται τμήματα φαραωνικής στήλης.

Η Αίγυπτος αποφάσισε να «διακόψει κάθε συνεργασία» στον αρχαιολογικό τομέα με το Μουσείο του Λούβρου, όσο δεν επιστρέφονται τα τμήματα μιας φαραωνικής στήλης, δήλωσε στο Γαλλικό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων ο γενικός γραμματέας του ανωτάτου συμβουλίου αιγυπτιακών αρχαιοτήτων Ζάχι Χάουας.

«Λάβαμε την απόφαση να διακόψουμε κάθε συνεργασία με το Λούβρο εν αναμονή της επιστροφής» των αρχαιολογικών αυτών στοιχείων, τα οποία, σύμφωνα με το Κάιρο, εκλάπησαν και προέρχονται από τάφο που βρίσκεται κοντά στο Λούξορ, πρόσθεσε ο Ζάχι Χάουας.

Η διακοπή της συνεργασίας αφορά τα συμπόσια που οργανώνονται σε συνεργασία με το γαλλικό μουσείο, καθώς και τις εργασίες που πραγματοποιούνται από το Μουσείο του Λούβρου στον αρχαιολογικό τόπο της Σακάρα, κοντά στο Κάιρο.

Ο Ζάχι Χάουας δήλωσε ότι η απόφαση αυτή, η οποία δεν είχε ανακοινωθεί έχει ληφθεί εδώ και δύο μήνες, αφήνοντας να εννοηθεί ότι δεν συνδέεται με την απόρριψη της υποψηφιότητας του Αιγυπτίου υπουργού Πολιτισμού Φαρούκ Χόσνι για την διεύθυνση της Unesco.

Διευκρίνισε επίσης ότι το αίτημα επιστροφής διατυπώθηκε πριν από περίπου έναν χρόνο.

Ο Ζάχι Χάουας κατηγορεί το μουσείο του Λούβρου για παράνομη απόκτηση των αρχαιολογικών αυτών θησαυρών. «Με το να αγοράζουν κλεμμένες στήλες, ορισμένα μουσεία ενθαρρύνουν την καταστροφή και την κλοπή αιγυπτιακών αρχαιοτήτων», δήλωσε.

Το γαλλικό μουσείο δηλώνει ότι είναι ανοιχτό στην προοπτική επιστροφής των αρχαιοτήτων.

«Η διαδικασία επιστροφής έχει ξεκινήσει», δήλωσε στο Γαλλικό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων (AFP) η διεύθυνση του Μουσείου του Λούβρου.

«Αλλα η απόφαση δεν μπορεί να ληφθεί από το Μουσείο καθότι για να μπορέσουν να επιστραφούν τα έργα πρέπει πρώτα να πάρουμε τη γνώμη της Εθνικής Επιστημονικής Επιτροπής των Συλλογών των Μουσείων της Γαλλίας», πρόσθεσε.

Η επιτροπή θα συσκεφθεί στο τέλος της εβδομάδας για να εξετάσει την πρόταση για αποχαρακτηρισμό των τμημάτων της φαραωνικής στήλης, που αυτή την στιγμή εκτίθενται στο Μουσείο του Λούβρου, πρόσθεσε ο διευθυντής του μουσείου.

Αν ποτέ δεχθεί η επιτροπή ότι τα έργα πρέπει να επιστραφούν, πρέπει στη συνέχεια να δώσει την έγκρισή του και το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού με σχετική απόφαση του να αποχαρακτηριστούν τα έργα.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ/Γαλλικό

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1061291&lngDtrID=253

Θέλουμε την Αφροδίτη της Μήλου και τη Νίκη της Σαμοθράκης πίσω! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 21, 2009)

Σιγά που θα την γλίτωνε ο Παπαϊωάννου:

Ανοιχτό σε αντιδράσεις είναι το ντύσιμο ενός γυμνού ζευγαριού στην παράσταση του Δημήτρη Παπαϊωάννου «Πουθενά», την οποία συζητά το διοικητικό συμβούλιο του Εθνικού Θεάτρου εν όψει της επίσημης πρεμιέρας
Σαν φωτιά που άναψε σε πολλά μέτωπα διαδόθηκε η χθεσινή πληροφορία των «ΝΕΩΝ» πως ενδέχεται να ντυθούν οι δύο γυμνοί ερμηνευτές της παράστασης του Δημήτρη Παπαϊωάννου «Πουθενά», εν όψει των επίσημων εγκαινίων της ανακαινισμένης κεντρικής σκηνής του Εθνικού θεάτρου, για να μην προσβληθούν οι επίσημοι.

Έκπληκτη η θεατρική κοινότητα περιμένει να διαπιστώσει την ερχόμενη Παρασκευή αν η διεύθυνση του Θεάτρου και ο δημιουργός της παράστασης θα «προστατέψουν» από σκανδαλισμό τους επίσημους προσκαλεσμένους τους. Αν δηλαδή θα αυτολογοκριθούν, φοβούμενοι «ιερές» και υπουργικές αντιδράσεις.

Η πρόταση πάντως «να καλυφθεί το γυμνό» είναι του διοικητικού συμβουλίου του Εθνικού, με το επιχείρημα πως δεν αρμόζει σε έναν κρατικό οργανισμό, όπως είναι το πρώτο θέατρο, να προσκαλεί και να προκαλεί ταυτόχρονα. Ενώ η πιθανότητα να παραστεί στην επίσημη πρεμιέρα της ερχόμενης Παρασκευής και ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος Αθηνών και πάσης Ελλάδος κ. Ιερώνυμος πρόσθεσε στο επιχείρημα ένα στοιχείο ηθικής δεοντολογίας. Πολιτικά ορθό ή όχι, το ζήτημα που προέκυψε μοιάζει σκανδαλώδες για ένα θέατρο που εκτός από τον παιδευτικό του ρόλο επιθυμεί να έχει καλλιτεχνική φυσιογνωμία. Και το γυμνό, διάρκειας ενός λεπτού, δεν είναι προσβλητικό, προκλητικό ή πρόστυχο. Την οριστική απόφαση μένει να πάρει ο διευθυντής του Εθνικού Θεάτρου Γιάννης Χουβαρδάς, ο οποίος σε περίπτωση που συμφωνήσει με το διοικητικό συμβούλιο θα ζητήσει από τον δημιουργό της παράστασης να καλύψει τα γυμνά σώματα των δύο χορευτών. Θα συμφωνήσει όμως ο Δημήτρης Παπαϊωάννου με τον «φερετζέ»;

Η «επίμαχη» σκηνή ωστόσο παίζεται από την Τετάρτη που ξεκίνησε το «Πουθενά», χωρίς να έχει προκαλέσει την αιδημοσύνη των θεατών, ανάμεσά τους και παιδιά του γυμνασίου, του λυκείου, φοιτητές και ηλικιωμένοι. Είναι η καπιτάλε σκηνή της παράστασης, ποιητική, αισθητική, καλλιτεχνική. Δύο αγαλμάτινα κορμιά γυμνά (άλλο το γυμνό και άλλο το γδυμένο). Γι΄ αυτό άλλωστε και η παράσταση είναι κατάλληλη για όλες τις ηλικίες. Πώς λοιπόν ένα κατάλληλο θέαμα για τους κοινούς θεατές μεταβάλλεται σε ακατάλληλο για τους επισήμους θεατές; Είναι ελαστική η ηθική για τους μεν, αυστηρή για τους δε;

Προτάσεις να λυθεί το πρόβλημα με πολύ χαμηλό φωτισμό ή να φορέσουν βρακάκια οι ερμηνευτές για τις υπόλοιπες παραστάσεις που θα ακολουθήσουν - όχι μόνο για την παράσταση των εγκαινίων- θα συζητηθούν ως πιθανές λύσεις.

Ελαστικότητες και σιωπή
Στην ερώτηση «κατά πόσον μπορεί να επεμβαίνει κάποιος σε ένα έργο τέχνης για να προστατεύσει, υποτίθεται, τα χρηστά ήθη σε μια επίσημη πρεμιέρα παρουσία υπουργών και αρχιεπισκόπουν», ο Σταμάτης Κραουνάκης απάντησε λακωνικά: «Νομίζω έχουμε γίνει όλοι τραγικά ελαστικοί και με τα χρηστά ήθη και με τα έργα τέχνης. Ο καθένας ας υπερασπιστεί την τέχνη του».

Ο χορογράφος Δημήτρης Παπαϊωάννου, το έργο του οποίου κατ΄ εξοχήν αφορά τη συζήτηση στους κόλπους του Εθνικού Θεάτρου περί «ντυσίματος» των γυμνών, δεν απάντησε σε σχετική ερώτηση που του έθεσαν επίμονα «ΤΑ ΝΕΑ».


----------



## Philip (Oct 23, 2009)

Και τώρα ο Simon Jenkins: 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/oct/22/parthenon-marbles-elgin-athens-acropolis

Ενδιαφέρον έχουν τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών.


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2009)

Museums and Restitution Conference -Cfp


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

*Παρουσίαση της ζωφόρου του Παρθενώνα σε νέο δικτυακό τόπο*

Από το in.gr

*Παρουσίαση της ζωφόρου του Παρθενώνα σε νέο δικτυακό τόπο*

Η ζωφόρος του Παρθενώνα, ένα μοναδικό έργο τέχνης, παρουσιάζεται σε έναν νέο δικτυακό τόπο, μια εφαρμογή, η οποία αναπτύχθηκε από το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και το Εθνικό Κέντρο Τεκμηρίωσης. Απευθύνεται τόσο στους ειδικούς επιστήμονες όσο και στο ευρύτερο κοινό, ενώ διαθέτει και ψηφιακά παιχνίδια για παιδιά.

Η ψηφιακή αναπαράσταση της ζωφόρου του Παρθενώνα παρουσιάζει με εύληπτο και κατανοητό τρόπο, στην ελληνική και αγγλική γλώσσα, τη συνολική εικόνα ενός έργου μεγάλης αρχαιολογικής αξίας. Χαρακτηρίζεται, όμως, ταυτόχρονα και από επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση, γεγονός που την καθιστά απαραίτητο εργαλείο τόσο για τον αρχαιολόγο-μελετητή, που έχει τη δυνατότητα να διευρύνει τη σχετική έρευνα, όσο και για τον καθηγητή, που μπορεί να τη χρησιμοποιήσει ως εκπαιδευτικό βοήθημα.

Στον δικτυακό τόπο της ζωφόρου έχουν συγκεντρωθεί και υπομνηματισθεί φωτογραφίες όλων των σωζόμενων λίθων της ζωφόρου των μουσείων Ακρόπολης, Βρετανικού και Λούβρου, οι οποίες έχουν συμπληρωθεί με τα σωζόμενα σχέδια του J.Carrey (1674) και του J. Stuart (1751), με σκοπό να δοθεί η κατά το δυνατόν πληρέστερη εικόνα του συνόλου. ​
Συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 10, 2010)

Αφού περίμενα να καταλαγιάσει ο κουρνιαχτός, αποφάσισα πρόσφατα να επισκεφτώ για πρώτη φορά το Νέο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης. Με έκπληξη ανακάλυψα στην είσοδο ότι τα μέλη του Επιμελητηρίου Εικαστικών Τεχνών Ελλάδας (ΕΕΤΕ) δεν έχουν ελεύθερη ή έστω μειωμένη πρόσβαση. Το Επιμελητήριο είναι -ας πούμε- ο επίσημος φορέας των καλλιτεχνών στην Ελλάδα και τα μέλη του μέχρι πρότινος γίνονταν δεκτά δωρεάν ή με μειωμένο εισιτήριο σε όλα τα δημόσια μουσεία της χώρας. Δηλαδή, τώρα όποιος 'Ελληνας καλλιτέχνης θέλει να μελετήσει ή να δουλέψει με βάση τα εκθέματα, δεν μπορεί. Τι ειρωνία που η είσοδος στο Βρετανικό Μουσείο είναι δωρεάν. 

Το Δ.Σ του Νέου αυτού Μουσείου θεωρεί ότι προφανώς μειωμένο εισιτήριο ή/και ελεύθερη είσοδο δικαιούνται διάφορες μη σχετικές με την τέχνη ομάδες, όπως π.χ. φοιτητές, συμμετέχοντες στα προγράμματα του Οργανισμού Εργατικής Εστίας, φαντάροι, άτομα με αναπηρίες κλπ (μεταξύ αυτών και τα μέλη του Ελληνικού Κοινοβουλίου), αλλά οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι, όχι! Γι' αυτό λέω εγώ ότι στα μικρά πράγματα φαίνεται η ουσία και η αλήθεια.

BTW, στον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο βλέπω τη μετάφραση reduced admission για την μειωμένη είσοδο. Κι αναρωτιέμαι, γιατί όχι concessions;


----------



## Costas (Feb 10, 2010)

Και τι έχει να πει το ίδιο το ΕΕΤΕ επ' αυτού; Επικοινώνησες μαζί τους;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 10, 2010)

Costas said:


> Και τι έχει να πει το ίδιο το ΕΕΤΕ επ' αυτού; Επικοινώνησες μαζί τους;



Όχι ακόμα. Η κοπέλλα στην είσοδο μού είπε ότι *τώρα πια* με μια πρόσφατη απόφαση του Δ.Σ. του μουσείου, δεν ισχύει (δηλ. κατάλαβα ότι παλιά επιτρεπόταν κι ας ήταν 1 ευρώ η είσοδος) και ότι πρέπει να προμηθευτώ την "Κάρτα Πολιτισμού". Στο σχετικό εντυπάκι για την ελεύθερη είσοδο γράφει:

ιε) Οι κάτοχοι της ‘Κάρτας Πολιτισμού’ (η κάρτα μέλους του Επιμελητηρίου Εικαστικών Τεχνών Ελλάδος δεν αρκεί για τη διασφάλιση της ελεύθερης εισόδου στο Μουσείο)

Απ' όσο ξέρω, τα μέλη του ΕΕΤΕ δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται στους δικαιούχους της κάρτας πολιτισμού (η οποία εξυπηρετεί ειδικές ομάδες, πολύτεκνους, Ρομά κλπ).


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2010)

Ambrose, έχεις κάνα νέο από το Επιμελητήριο; (Οι ξεναγοί, πάλι, δεν έχουν ελευθέρας στο ΕΜΣΤ )

--------------------------
Επανέρχομαι στο κύριο θέμα του νήματος:

_The Medici Conspiracy: The Illicit Journey of Looted Antiquities from Italy’s Tomb Raiders to the World’s Greatest Museums,
_by Peter Watson and Cecilia Todeschini.

“However bad you feared it would be [so far as antiquities looting and smuggling are concerned], it always turns out worse”.

Βιβλιοπαρουσίαση από το American Journal of Archaeology.

---------------------
Και εδώ μια μακροσκελής εξήγηση (από [Ελληνο-]Αμερικανό στρατιωτικό) τού πώς για τη λεηλασία του Μουσείου της Βαγδάτης ευθύνεται εντέλει...ο Σαντάμ Χουσεΐν, ο οποίος, κατά παράβαση του Διεθνούς Δικαίου και της Σύμβασης της Γενεύης (εδώ γελάνε δις), οχύρωσε το Μουσείο με αμμόσακους, μετατρέποντάς το σε στρατιωτικό στόχο και μην αφήνοντας έτσι τους Αμερικανούς να πάνε να το προστατέψουν. Για δες, βρε παιδί μου!


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2010)

Costas said:


> [...]Και εδώ μια μακροσκελής εξήγηση (από [Ελληνο-]Αμερικανό στρατιωτικό) τού πώς για τη λεηλασία του Μουσείου της Βαγδάτης ευθύνεται εντέλει...ο Σαντάμ Χουσεΐν, ο οποίος, κατά παράβαση του Διεθνούς Δικαίου και της Σύμβασης της Γενεύης (εδώ γελάνε δις), οχύρωσε το Μουσείο με αμμόσακους, μετατρέποντάς το σε στρατιωτικό στόχο και μην αφήνοντας έτσι τους Αμερικανούς να πάνε να το προστατέψουν. Για δες, βρε παιδί μου!


 
Και μη χειρότερα, Κώστα. Λογικό δεν είναι οι αυτόκλητοι χωροφύλακες της υφηλίου να επεκτείνουν και διεθνώς το motto της αστυνομίας τους (to protect and serve); Μόνο που στα ελληνικά, προστάτης σημαίνει και νταβατζής.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 16, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ambrose, έχεις κάνα νέο από το Επιμελητήριο; (Οι ξεναγοί, πάλι, δεν έχουν ελευθέρας στο ΕΜΣΤ )



Ναι. Τους τηλεφώνησα και μού είπαν ότι ετοιμάζουν επιστολή. Ο καθένας ας βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του. Είναι αστείο πάντως αν το σκεφτείς.


----------



## anef (Mar 16, 2010)

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια κάρτα διεθνούς οργανισμού με την οποία μπορείτε να μπαίνετε δωρεάν στα μουσεία; Η αδελφή μου έχει την κάρτα του ICOM  ως ιστορικός τέχνης -έχει μια μικρή ετήσια συνδρομή. Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο και για καλλιτέχνες ή ξεναγούς;


----------



## Costas (Mar 17, 2010)

Οι ξεναγοί μπαίνουν δωρεάν στα περισσότερα με την επαγγελματική τους ταυτότητα. Το ΕΜΣΤ αποτελεί (όχι τη μοναδική, αλλά πάντως σαφώς) εξαίρεση.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 17, 2010)

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα μέλη του ΕΕΤΕ (δωρέαν ή με μειωμένη είσοδο σε όλα τα μουσεία και εκθέσεις). Το νέο μουσείο της Ακρόπολης είναι μία από τις ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις.


----------



## anef (Mar 17, 2010)

Σωστά, εσείς τα ξέρετε καλύτερα. Είπα μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος οργανισμός που να καλύπτει περισσότερα μουσεία. Αλλά βλέπω ότι π.χ. και το ICOM που ανέφερα, το Μουσείο Ακρόπολης δεν το περιλαμβάνει στα συμβεβλημένα μουσεία. Οπότε, γενικό το κακό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2010)

*Στην Καλαμπάκα εντοπίστηκε το αρχαιότερο τεχνικό έργο*
*Στην εποχή των παγετώνων*

(από TA NEA, σήμερα)



Στο προϊστορικό σπήλαιο της Θεόπετρας, κοντά στην Καλαμπάκα στη Θεσσαλία, εντοπίστηκε το αρχαιότερο τεχνικό έργο στον ελλαδικό χώρο, ίσως και παγκοσμίως. Πρόκειται για ένα πέτρινο τείχος, που κατασκευάστηκε πριν 23.000 χρόνια, δηλαδή κατά την ψυχρότερη περίοδο της τελευταίας παγετώδους εποχής.

Το τείχος περιορίζει την είσοδο του σπηλαίου κατά τα 2/3 και από τις έρευνες προκύπτει ότι κατασκευάστηκε από τους παλαιολιθικούς οικιστές του σπηλαίου για να προστατευθούν από το τότε δριμύ ψύχος.

Η χρονολόγηση του τείχους έγινε με η μέθοδο της οπτικής φωταύγειας, στο εργαστήριο Αρχαιομετρίας του κέντρου «Δημόκριτος», από την ερευνητική ομάδα των Ν. Ζαχαριά, επίκουρο καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου Πελοποννήσου και του Δρ. Ι. Μπασιάκου, διευθυντή ερευνών του Ε.Κ.Ε.Φ.Ε. «Δημόκριτος».

Στο σπήλαιο έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί συστηματικές ανασκαφές τα τελευταία 25 χρόνια υπό τη διεύθυνση της δρος Ν. Κυπαρίσση – Αποστολίκα, προϊσταμένης της Εφορείας Παλαιοανθρωπολογίας και Σπηλαιολογίας Νοτίου Ελλάδος του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού.

Το σπήλαιο της Θεόπετρας είναι το μόνο μέχρι στιγμής σε όλη την Ελλάδα με συνεχείς ανθρωπογενείς επιχώσεις που ξεκινούν από τη Μέση Παλαιολιθική Εποχή και φθάνουν μέχρι το τέλος της Νεολιθικής (3000 π.Χ.).

Μεταξύ άλλων, στο σπήλαιο έχουν βρεθεί λίθινα εργαλεία Παλαιολιθικής - Μεσολιθικής και Νεολιθικής Εποχής, κεραμικά ευρήματα Νεολιθικά, οστέινα εργαλεία, κοσμήματα από όστρεο, ένα μοναδικό για τον ελλαδικό χώρο χρυσό κόσμημα της Παλαιολιθικής, της Μεσολιθικής και της Νεολιθικής περιόδου, καθώς και τα περίφημα ανθρώπινα αποτυπώματα της Θεόπετρας που χρονολογούνται στα 130.000 χρόνια πριν από σήμερα και αποτελούν σπανιότατο εύρημα όχι μόνο για τον ελλαδικό αλλά και για τον ευρωπαϊκό χώρο. ​


----------



## Costas (Mar 25, 2010)

Conference Listing
Who Owns Underwater Cultural Heritage? Perspectives on Archaeological Law and Ethics in the Mediterranean
University of Pennsylvania


----------



## Elsa (Apr 13, 2010)

Ρεπορτάζ της Μαίρης Αδαμοπούλου, από τα σημερινά "ΝΕΑ": 

_*Στο σφυρί 1.000 αρχαιότητες*
Είναι η συλλογή γνωστού από την υπόθεση της Σχοινούσας αρχαιοκάπηλου 

Περισσότερες από 1.000 αρχαιότητες βγάζει στην αγορά η βρετανική κυβέρνηση από τη συλλογή του διαβόητου αρχαιοκάπηλου Ρόμπιν Σάιμς- γνωστού από την υπόθεση της Σχοινούσας και προμηθευτή του Μουσείου Γκετί- ώστε να αποπληρωθούν τα χρέη του προς την Εφορία. 

Ενώ η Ιταλία ασκεί βέτο ώστε οι θησαυροί που προέρχονται από το έδαφός της να της επιστραφούν, η Ελλάδα όχι μόνο δεν ακολουθεί την ίδια τακτική, αλλά ούτε καν γνωρίζει την υπόθεση! 

«Σκάνδαλο» αποκαλεί την υπόθεση ο λόρδος Κόλιν Ρένφριου- ο διάσημος καθηγητής Αρχαιολογίας που έχει τάξει εαυτόν εδώ και χρόνια κατά της αρχαιοκαπηλίας- και ζητά δράση ώστε να πάψει να θεωρείται το Λονδίνο «ως πλυντήριο για το ξέπλυμα προϊόντων αρχαιοκαπηλίας», σε δήλωσή του στη βρετανική εφημερίδα «Τhe Οbserver». «Είναι σαν η ιταλική κυβέρνηση να βγάζει κέρδη από το εμπόριο ναρκωτικών της Μαφίας», υποστηρίζει από την πλευρά του ο αρμόδιος ιταλός εισαγγελέας Πάολο Τζόρτζιο Φέρι, ο οποίος έχει ζητήσει επανειλημμένως από τους Βρετανούς να επιστρέψουν τις αρχαιότητες της συλλογής Σάιμς στους νόμιμους κατόχους τους. Ωστόσο η βρετανική κυβέρνηση ήδη έχει αναθέσει την υπόθεση σε εκκαθαριστές και βγάζει στην αγορά χρυσά κοσμήματα και χάλκινα γλυπτά ηλικίας έως και 3.000 ετών, αναμένοντας να εισπράξει περί τις 100.000 στερλίνες. Χρήματα που ο Σάιμς οφείλει στην Εφορία, όταν χρεοκόπησε μετά τη νομική διαμάχη που είχε με την οικογένεια του νεκρού (υπό ανεξιχνίαστες συνθήκες) συνεταίρου του, Χρήστου Μιχαηλίδη. 
Η Ελλάδα αγνοεί την υπόθεση 

Και ενώ οι Ιταλοί ήδη κινούν διαδικασίες, αλλά και τη διεθνή επιστημονική κοινότητα υπέρ τους, η Ελλάδα αγνοεί την υπόθεση.«Μετά βεβαιότητος υπάρχουν και αρχαιότητες που παρανόμως έχουν εξαχθεί από τη χώρα μας, όπως και αντικείμενα από την Αίγυπτο και τη Μέση Ανατολή», λέει στα «ΝΕΑ» ελληνας ερευνητής που γνωρίζει σε βάθος την υπόθεση Σάιμς. «Μόνο οι Ιταλοί γνωρίζουν ποιες και πόσες αρχαιότητες προέρχονται από τη χώρα τους. Η ελληνική πλευρά αν και εκλήθη προ διετίας από τους Βρετανούς να δει τη συλλογή υπό όρους, δεν έδωσε συνέχεια, με αποτέλεσμα σήμερα να μη γνωρίζουμε ούτε πόσες, ούτε τι ποιότητας είναι οι ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος αρχαιότητες». 

«Είναι γεγονός ότι υπήρξε πρόταση για να επισκεφθεί κλιμάκιο τη Βρετανία», έλεγε χθες το βράδυ στα «ΝΕΑ» η γενική γραμματέας του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού, Λίνα Μενδώνη, «αλλά μόλις τώρα ολοκληρώνεται η διαδικασία και γίνονται οι τελικές συνεννοήσεις». Η κυρία Μενδώνη παραδέχθηκε ότι δεν έχει ενημέρωση αυτή τη στιγμή από την αρμόδια Διεύθυνση του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού σχετικά με την υπόθεση της εκποίησης της συλλογής Σάιμς. «Θα διερευνηθεί κατά πόσον υπάρχουν αρχαιότητες που έχουν εξαχθεί παρανόμως από το ελληνικό έδαφος και σε συνεργασία με το υπουργείο Εξωτερικών θα ασκήσουμε τα νόμιμα δικαιώματά μας», κατέληξε._


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2010)

Μέχρι να γίνουν οι τελικές συνεννοήσεις, κυρία Μενδώνη μου, πέταξε το πουλάκι...

Από την άλλη, στο ζήτημα της αρχαιοκαπηλίας η Ιταλία και η Ελλάδα μπορεί να έχουν συγκεκριμένη στάση, η "διεθνής κοινότητα" όμως δεν έχει, γι' αυτό συμβαίνουν αυτά. 
Τις προάλλες κάποιος στο ΗΒ βρήκε αρχαίο θησαυρό σε χωράφι και η ανακοίνωση έλεγε ότι αφού μελετηθεί από τους αρχαιολόγους θα δημοπρατηθεί υπέρ του ευρέτη. Που σημαίνει ότι όλο και κάποιο μουσείο θα βγει στη ζητιανιά για "να μείνει ο θησαυρός στη χώρα".


----------



## Elsa (Apr 14, 2010)

Πάλι από τα "ΝΕΑ", συνέχεια του προχτεσινού θέματος (τα bold δικά μου):

_ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΗ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΗ - Τρέχουν να προλάβουν τη δημοπρασία των κλεμμένων αρχαίων 
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΘΗΚΕ: Τρίτη 13 Απριλίου 2010 

Αγώνα δρόμου καλείται να κάνει τώρα η Ελλάδα για να προλάβει να διαπιστώσει αν και πόσες αρχαιότητες που έχουν εξαχθεί παράνομα από τη χώρα βρίσκονται στη συλλογή του εμπόρου τέχνης Ρόμπιν Σάιμς, την οποία και εκποιεί η βρετανική κυβέρνηση για να εισπράξει τα χρέη του Σάιμς προς την εφορία. 

«Ελπίζω πως προλαβαίνουμε πριν από τη δημοπρασία», δήλωσε η γενική γραμματέας του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού Λίνα Μενδώνη και επισήμανε πως στα άμεσα σχέδια του ΥΠΠΟ είναι η ενεργοποίηση σχετικής επιτροπής που θα σπεύσει στη Βρετανία για να δει τη συλλογή. *Αν και το ελληνικό υπουργείο Πολιτισμού παραδέχτηκε πως είχε δεχθεί πρόσκληση προ διετίας από τις βρετανικές αρχές για να δει τι περιέχει η συλλογή πριν εκποιηθεί απέδωσε την καθυστέρηση σε νομικές κυρίως διαδικασίες. Η κ. Μενδώνη πάντως επανέλαβε πως πληροφορήθηκε την υπόθεση από δημοσιογράφους και πως δεν έχει ενημερωθεί από την υπηρεσιακή αλληλογραφία, τονίζοντας πως θα αναζητηθούν ευθύνες.* 

«Είναι γεγονός πως η Διεύθυνση Αρχαιοκαπηλίας του ΥΠΠΟ που ανακοινώθηκε πριν από δύο χρόνια δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει, διότι δεν υπάρχει το κατάλληλο θεσμικό πλαίσιο το οποίο τώρα και προωθούμε», συνέχισε και παραδέχτηκε πως η εν λόγω υπηρεσία «δεν έχει στελεχωθεί όπως θα έπρεπε». Βασικός απών είναι και ο αποσπασμένος αστυνομικός στην συγκεκριμένη Διεύθυνση του ΥΠΠΟ, απόσπαση για την οποία ο υφυπουργός Προστασίας του Πολίτη, Σπύρος Βούγιας, δεν έχει ενημερωθεί. _

Μας είχαν ειδοποιήσει πριν 2 χρόνια, λένε.  Θα αναζητηθούν όμως ευθύνες, ησυχάστε...;)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Ambrose (Apr 17, 2010)

*Άβατο για τον σκύλο-οδηγό το νέο Μουσείο*
Της ΛΙΑΝΑΣ ΣΠΥΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ

Γύρισε όλα τα μουσεία του κόσμου με τη βοήθεια του πιστού της σκύλου-οδηγού. Από το Λούβρο μέχρι το Μουσείο του Βατικανού και το Πάνθεον ουδείς απαγόρευσε την είσοδο στην τυφλή Ισπανίδα φιλόλογο Antonia Pons Losada και τον σκύλο της. Ουδείς, εκτός από τους υπευθύνους στο νεότευκτο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης. 

Πριν από λίγες μέρες και συγκεκριμένα στις 3 Απριλίου η κ. Λοσάντα βρέθηκε στην Ελλάδα μαζί με τον άντρα της και μια δεκαμελή παρέα Ισπανών. Ηταν η τέταρτη επίσκεψή της στη χώρα μας, την οποία επισκέπτεται συχνά και λόγω των σπουδών της (κλασική φιλολογία, ελληνική και λατινική). Οπως κατήγγειλε στην «Ε», όταν έφτασαν στην είσοδο του μουσείου ένας από τους εργαζομένους στην ασφάλεια του μουσείου τής είπε ότι τα σκυλιά δεν επιτρέπονται. Του εξήγησε ότι δεν είναι απλός σκύλος και ότι πρόκειται για ειδικά εκπαιδευμένο σκύλο-οδηγό τυφλών, αλλά ο υπάλληλος επέμεινε. Το ίδιο είπε και ο επικεφαλής της ασφάλειας, ο οποίος κλήθηκε από την ίδια.

Η κ. Λοσάντα ζήτησε να μιλήσει και με τον διευθυντή του μουσείου, ο οποίος διά τηλεφώνου κράτησε την ίδια στάση. «Τελικά εμφανίστηκε ένας αρχαιολόγος και μου πρόσφερε ένα αναπηρικό καροτσάκι λέγοντας ότι ο σκύλος δεν μπορεί να μπει μέσα. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πώς αισθάνθηκα, πόσο ντράπηκα. Απλώς δεν μπορώ να δω, δεν έχω κάποια αναπηρία. Ηταν τόσο εξευτελιστικό... Και εγώ και οι φίλοι μου επιμείναμε ότι η ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία είναι σαφής και επιτρέπει την είσοδο των σκύλων-οδηγών παντού, αλλά όλοι ήταν ανένδοτοι».

Σύμφωνα πάντα με την κ. Λοσάντα, η δικαιολογία που προέβαλαν ήταν ότι ο σκύλος θα μπορούσε να δαγκώσει κάποιον, να σπάσει κάτι ή να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα σε κάποιον επισκέπτη αλλεργικό στους σκύλους. «Ζήτησα τη φόρμα παραπόνων του μουσείου και τη συμπλήρωσα. Θα καταγγείλω το γεγονός και στη Βουλή της Καταλονίας όπου και ζω. Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με τον σκύλο μου σε όλο τον κόσμο. Είχα λίγα προβλήματα και στο Μουσείο της Βεργίνας στη Θεσσαλονίκη, αλλά τους εξήγησα και με άφησαν να μπω με τον σκύλο μου. Στο Μουσείο της Πέλλας μάλιστα οι υπάλληλοι ήταν ιδιαίτερα ευγενικοί μαζί μου και δεν υπήρξε κανένα πρόβλημα εξαρχής».

Η «Ε» απευθύνθηκε στον Δημήτρη Παντερμαλή, πρόεδρο του Οργανισμού Ανέγερσης του Νέου Μουσείου της Ακρόπολης, ο οποίος είπε ότι προτάθηκε στην τυφλή επισκέπτρια να αφήσει τον σκύλο απ' έξω και να τη συνοδέψει κάποιος αρχαιολόγος μέσα στο μουσείο. «Το κοινό δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω. Μπορεί κάποιος να αντιδρούσε, να δημιουργούνταν πανικός και να έπεφτε ένα βάθρο με κάποιο έκθεμα. Ούτε να το σκέφτομαι δεν θέλω... Η ευθύνη μας είναι τεράστια απέναντι στον πολιτιστικό θησαυρό. Η διάθεσή μας είναι απολύτως φιλική απέναντι σ' αυτούς τους ανθρώπους και μάλιστα σκοπεύουμε να φτιάξουμε και ένα μικρό μουσείο αφής».

Από τα παραπάνω προκύπτουν κάποια εύλογα ερωτήματα. Το Μουσείο του Λούβρου, της Περγάμου, το Μουσείο Μοντέρνας Τέχνης του Ελσίνκι, το Μουσείο των Συρακουσών ή ο αρχαιολογικός χώρος της Ταορμίνα, στα οποία επετράπη ανενόχλητα η είσοδος του σκύλου-συνοδού, δεν έχουν τόσο σημαντικά εκθέματα όσο τα δικά μας; Οι επισκέπτες του Μουσείου της Ακρόπολης είναι τόσο απαίδευτοι που θα πανικοβάλλονταν στη θέα ενός ήρεμου σκύλου-οδηγού, ειδικά εκπαιδευμένου ώστε να μην αποπροσανατολίζεται και να μην αντιδρά στην πολυκοσμία; 

http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&date=16/04/2010&id=152135


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2010)

Στις άλλες χώρες όμως έχουν γενικότερη αγάπη προς τους σκύλους. Ενώ στην Ελλάδα φροντίζουν οι μαμάδες να τρομάζουν τα παιδιά τους από μικρά κάνοντας σαν υστερικές όταν βλέπουν σκύλο, γάτα, γάιδαρο ή άλλο ζώο. Τι σόι άρνηση της φύσης είναι αυτή, τη στιγμή που μέχρι πριν μερικά χρόνια όλοι οι Έλληνες είχαν στενές σχέσεις με το χωριό...

Αυτό που λέει ο Παντερμαλής μπορεί και να συνέβαινε αν ήταν στο μουσείο εκείνη την ώρα μια φίλη μου η οποία πάσχει από φοβία για τους σκύλους. Μια φορά καθόμασταν σε μια παμπ στην Αγγλία κι ήρθε δίπλα μας ένα greyhound τριάντα γραμμάρια σκύλος. Η φίλη μου σηκώθηκε να φύγει. Ο σκύλος νόμισε ίσως ότι έπαιζε και την ακολούθησε όλο χαρά, η φίλη μου έτρεξε τσιρίζοντας να κρυφτεί στην τουαλέτα, παρασέρνοντας στο δρόμο τραπέζια και καρέκλες, ο σκύλος την ακολούθησε (όχι με άγριες διαθέσεις, περισσότερο για παιχνίδι και δεν έτρεχε καν). Εγώ είχα πέσει κάτω από τα γέλια  ,οι ιδιοκτήτες του σκυλιού και οι άλλοι πελάτες δεν καταλάβαιναν τι γινόταν . Τους εξήγησα ότι φοβάται τα σκυλιά και οι άνθρωποι μάζεψαν το σκύλο τους και την πείσαμε να βγει από την τουαλέτα, και μετά τα άκουσα κιόλας γιατί γέλαγα. Της πρότεινα να πάει να δει κανέναν γιατρό μπας και θεραπευτεί, αλλά στην Ελλάδα κανένας δεν το θεωρεί ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα, πιστεύουν ότι είναι φυσιολογική ιδιοτροπία, δείχνουμε κατανόηση. 

ΥΓ Το "αυτοί οι άνθρωποι" του Παντερμαλή δεν μου άρεσε, μήπως έχω γίνει pc;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2010)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Το "αυτοί οι άνθρωποι" του Παντερμαλή δεν μου άρεσε, μήπως έχω γίνει pc;


Ούτε εμένα μού άρεσε. Δεν θέλω να τον κρίνω αρνητικά, επειδή έχω γενικά καλή γνώμη γι' αυτόν, αλλά νομίζω ότι ανήκει σ' αυτή τη μερίδα των Ελλήνων που μισούν τα ζώα.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 18, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι, καταλαβαίνω οτι με αυτή τη φράση, εκφράζεται προσβλητικά προς τα άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες, όχι προς τα ζώα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2010)

Ναι, καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Αλλά όταν κάποιος μισεί τα ζώα, δεν νομίζω ότι αγαπάει ιδιαίτερα τους ανθρώπους, και μάλιστα αυτούς που έχουν κάποια αναπηρία.


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2010)

Βεβαίως μπορεί ο άνθρωπος απλά να μην καταλαβαίνει ότι εκφράζεται άσχημα έτσι. Ίσως να νόμιζε ότι είναι πιο λόγιο, σημαίνει "άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες" και αποφεύγει τη λέξη "ανάπηροι" μια που η παθούσα δήλωνε ότι είναι τυφλή, όχι ανάπηρη.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 18, 2010)

SBE said:


> Στις άλλες χώρες όμως έχουν γενικότερη αγάπη προς τους σκύλους.



Εμένα το μόνο που μου δείχνει όλο αυτό (και τα άλλα που έχουν προηγηθεί με αυτό το μουσείο) είναι απειρία, αμηχανία και ερασιτεχνισμός. Το αν σε άλλες χώρες έχουν γενικότερη αγάπη προς τους σκύλους, δε σημαίνει τίποτα. Ο συγκεκριμένος είναι εκπαιδευμένο ζώο υπηρεσίας. Αλλά στο νέο μουσείο ούτε φωτογραφίες δεν μπορείς να τραβάς τα αντίγραφα. Γενικά, τους χαρακτηρίζει η στάση που χαρακτηρίζει τα πάντα σ' αυτή τη χώρα. Βαρέθηκα!


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2010)

Λογικά θα περιμέναμε να υπάρχει κανονισμός από το ΥΠΠΟ σχετικά με όλα τα θέματα που αφορούν τη λειτουργία μουσείων και να καλύπτει κάθε ενδεχόμενο (και να είναι η άμυνα του προσωπικού σε περίπτωση διαφωνίας). Πολλά ζητάμε;


----------



## Costas (Jun 3, 2010)

Italy focuses on a Princeton curator in an antiquities investigation. Από τη NYT.

The document from the prosecutor’s office said that Mr. Padgett “put the structure of Princeton University Museum of Art and his scientific expertise at Almagià’s disposal, increasing the value of the objects with the attribution of authorship, despite the fact that he knew the illicit trade of the artifacts he examined.” It went on to say that he “also put at Almagià’s disposal his important contacts in other museums and American collections.”


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2010)

*Antique dealer attacks 'scandalous' European extradition laws*

Άρχισαν να 'σκανδαλίζονται' οι αρχαιοκάπηλοι με τη σταδιακή υποχώρηση της ασυλίας τους. Πού 'ναι οι παλιές καλές μέρες... Από την Τelegraph, μέσω της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Δικαίου Αρχαιοτήτων.


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2010)

Αυτή την εποχή διαβάζω το βιβλίο The Lost Chalice του Vernon Silver το οποίο ασχολείται με τη διαδρομή ενός αρχαίου αντικειμένου από τη παράνομη ανασκαφή μέχρι τη νομιμοποίησή του στα μουσεία και τον επαναπατρισμό του. Το βιβλίο δινει πάρα πολλές πληροφορίες (με ονόματα και μεθόδους) για την αρχαιοκαπηλία και τους αρχαιοκάπηλους και διαβάζεται πολύ άνετα. 
Δυστυχώς, όσο ορισμένες χώρες κατοχυρώνουν νομικά την ιδιοκτησία στον ευρέτη και αξιολογούν οικονομικά τα αρχαία, δεν πρόκειται να βρεθεί άκρη στο ζήτημα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 10, 2010)

New Opportunity to Preserve Archaeology in Greece: Join the AIA in Writing to the Cultural Property Advisory Committee (CPAC)
August 30, 2010 

On October 12, 2010, the State Department's Cultural Property Advisory Committee (CPAC) will consider establishing a new Memorandum of Understanding with Greece (the Hellenic Republic) by which the United States will help preserve the country's rich archaeological heritage. This is an important opportunity for archaeologists and the general public to show their support as CPAC has called for written comments and it is extremely important that archaeologists, students, and the general public send in letters showing their support. Your voice is essential! The deadline for submitting a letter is September 22, 2010 so please act quickly! This page gives you information about CPAC, lets you download templates for letters, and gives a few suggestions for further reading.


----------



## Costas (Oct 16, 2010)

Ως γνωστόν, το Ίδρυμα Λάτση έχει εκδώσει κάτι υπερπολυτελείς (και υπέροχους) τόμους για διάφορους αρχαιολογικούς χώρους και μουσεία της Ελλάδας, που όμως διατίθενται μόνο σε καλούς πελάτες της Eurobank και πάντως όχι στο ευρύ κοινό (άλλωστε τα άπαντα θα ήταν πολύ ακριβά και χωροβόρα). Τέλος πάντων, εδώ υπάρχει το Μουσείο Ολυμπίας, που είναι θαμπωτικό. Δυστυχώς, εμένα τουλάχιστον μου φόρτωσε ως τη σελ. 189, και μετά το σάιτ τα 'φτυσε, αλλά και μέχρι εκεί να φτάσει κανείς, πρόκειται για πανδαισία. Οπότε δεν ξέρω πόσους άλλους τόμους έχει (π.χ. έχει τον θεσπέσιο τόμο για τη Δήλο; )


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2010)

Αν σου λέει κάτι αυτό...







Σ' αυτή τη σελίδα είναι οι θησαυροί.
http://www.latsis-foundation.org/gr/elibrary/1/O_kyklos_ton_mouseion.html


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2010)

Και, αλήθεια, μ' εκείνα τα ντιβιντιά στα σχολεία, τι γίνεται;
http://www.latsis-foundation.org/gr...pshfiakh_morfh_se_ola_ta_elhnika_sxoleia.html

Το Κοινωφελές Ίδρυμα Ιωάννη Σ. Λάτση, στο πλαίσιο των πρωτοβουλιών του για την ανάδειξη της πολιτιστικής μας κληρονομιάς, θα προβεί εντός του 2009, σε συνεργασία με το Υπουργείο Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων και με σχετική έγκριση του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού, στην παραγωγή και δωρεάν διανομή σε όλα τα γυμνάσια της χώρας μας κασετίνας με τους κάτωθι αφιερωματικούς τόμους του «Κύκλου των Μουσείων» σε μορφή ψηφιακών δίσκων (CDs).

Το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Ολυμπίας
Το Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο
Το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Δελφών
Το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Ηρακλείου
Το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Θεσσαλονίκης
Δήλος
Ελευσίνα: Ο Αρχαιολογικός Χώρος και το Μουσείο
Το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Πειραιώς
Το Μουσείο Ακροπόλεως


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2010)

Η κα Λώρη Κέζα (ή Κεζά; ), στο Βήμα:

Στο Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο φυλάσσονται 140.000 εκθέματα, στα οποία συγκαταλέγονται άγνωστα αριστουργήματα. Είναι ακραίο να κρατήσουμε τα πιο σπάνια και πολύτιμα και να προωθήσουμε στην αγορά τα υπόλοιπα; Η δαψίλεια αρχαιοτήτων στις αποθήκες της επικράτειας επιτρέπει τέτοιες σκέψεις.

Σιγά μη χρειάζονται όλα αυτά για τεκμηρίωση, μελέτη κλπ. Στο σφυρί!


----------



## sarant (Nov 1, 2010)

Οπότε η δαψίλεια θα παρουσιαστεί σαν φάρμακο στην αψιλία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2010)

Με ένα λεξικό στο χέρι,
παν οι γραφιάδες μας μπροστά,
ακόμη κι αν δαψίλεια φέρει,
που ποιος την είχε α-κουστά;

Θυμάμαι την Ελληνίδα ξεναγό στο Λούβρο, που περνώντας τροχάδην από τα ρωμαϊκά, είπε στο γκρουπ μας: «Εμείς αυτά εδώ ούτε τα βγάζουμε από τα κασόνια στην Ελλάδα». Ελληναραδισμοί; Πιθανότατα. Πού να ξέρω;

Στα σοβαρά: Ένας δωρεάν δανεισμός πέντε-δέκα αντικειμένων για 1-3-5 χρόνια (αφού μελετηθούν πρώτα, ΟΚ, Κώστα) σε διάφορα μουσεία και μουσειάκια με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα έχουν σωστή προβολή κλπ κλπ, πόσο μεγάλη απήχηση θα έχει σε μια κοινωνία που έχει ξεχάσει πια τι σημαίνει αρχαίος ελληνικός πολιτισμός; Γιατί να μη δημιουργηθούν διαρκείς μικροεκθέσεις με τέτοια αντικείμενα και να λειτουργούν σαν τοπικοί μικροπρεσβευτές μας;

Ήταν τόσο χαρακτηριστική η σκηνή χτες με τον ρεπόρτερ που ρωτούσε τη Λιθουανή νικήτρια του Μαραθωνίου και προσπαθούσε να της εκμαιεύσει κάτι για το μεγαλείο της διαδρομής και της συμμετοχής κλπ --καλά, δεν του έχουν πει ότι οι κορυφαίοι πληρώνονται για να έρθουν να τρέξουν εδώ; «Και πώς σας φάνηκε η ιστορική διαδρομή;» «Δύσκολη, με πολλή ζέστη και ανηφοροκατηφόρες», απαντούσε εκείνη. «Πόσο σημαντικό είναι για έναν αθλητή να έχει τρέξει στη διαδρομή της πρώτης Ολυμπιάδας;» το βιολί του εκείνος. «Πολύ κουραστική, εξαντλητική», το δικό της βιολί εκείνη....


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2010)

Δόκτορ, η κυρία δεν μίλησε για δανεισμούς, εκθέσεις και τέτοια: για πούλημα μίλησε. Ξέρεις, στο δρόμο που χάραξε η Bild: πουλήστε κάνα νησί, κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2010)

Ε, ναι, εγώ τα δικά μου έγραψα... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2010)

*Archaeology Magazine's
Top 10 Discoveries of 2010*

Επίσης, στην Ελευθεροτυπία, εδώ.

Με δύο ευρήματα με άμεσο ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον (όχι ότι τα υπόλοιπα δεν είναι ενδιαφέροντα, να μην παρεξηγηθούμε κιόλας :)):

Ο τάφος του σατράπη Εκατόμνου, πατέρα του Μαύσωλου, στη σημερινή Μίλας, αρχαία Μύλασα της Τουρκίας.

Τα παλαιολιθικά εργαλεία που ανακαλύφτηκαν στον Πλακιά, στην Κρήτη, και οδηγούν την αρχή της ναυσιπλοΐας στα 100.000 πΧ.


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα παλαιολιθικά εργαλεία που ανακαλύφτηκαν στον Πλακιά, στην Κρήτη, και οδηγούν την αρχή της ναυσιπλοΐας στα 100.000 πΧ.



Και εδώ παλιότερα.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2011)

*Kαμπάνια για την επιστροφή των γλυπτών του Παρθενώνα*

www.bringthemback.org/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 26, 2011)

Στα σημερινά επετειακά της, η αγγλική γουίκη αναφέρεται στη μερική καταστροφή του Παρθενώνα κατά τη διάρκεια «ένοπλης σύρραξης» {πόσο πιο NPPOV θα γίνει επιτέλους;} μεταξύ των Βενετών του Μοροζίνη και οθωμανικών δυνάμεων.






(Και γκολ... Η εικόνα κόπηκε σκοπίμως εκεί που κόπηκε... :inno:)


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2012)

Η έκταση της λαθρανασκαφής στην Κίνα. (Guardian)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2012)

Το «Ναυάγιο των Αντικυθήρων» στο Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο (Καθημερινή με πληροφορίες από ΑΜΠΕ)

Ένα από τα σημαντικότερα αρχαιολογικά γεγονότα της τρέχουσας χρονιάς, η έκθεση για το Ναυάγιο των Αντικυθήρων, εγκαινιάζεται στις 5 Απριλίου 2012 στο Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο (ΕΑΜ). Με διάρκεια ενός έτους, δηλαδή έως τις 28 Απριλίου 2013, το αφιέρωμα στο συγκλονιστικό ναυάγιο θα παρουσιάζει για πρώτη φορά σχεδόν το σύνολο των αρχαιοτήτων, που ανασύρθηκαν από τη θάλασσα των Αντικυθήρων.

Το ναυάγιο εντόπισαν σφουγγαράδες από τη Σύμη, η δε μερική ανέλκυσή του συνιστά την πρώτη μεγάλης έκτασης ενάλια έρευνα παγκοσμίως. Κατά την πρώτη φάση (1900-1901), την επιχείρηση ανέλαβαν οι Σύμιοι σφουγγαράδες με τη συνδρομή πλοίων του Βασιλικού Ναυτικού. Η δεύτερη φάση (1976) πραγματοποιήθηκε από την Αρχαιολογική Υπηρεσία με τη βοήθεια του ωκεανογραφικού πλοίου του J.Y. Cousteau «Καλυψώ».

Ως «ένα κέλυφος διεπιστημονικής έρευνας διαχρονικά» θα μπορούσε να οριστεί επιγραμματικά το Ναυάγιο των Αντικυθήρων, καθώς τα ευρήματά του δεν αποτελούν ένα κλειστό σύνολο, αφού το φορτίο του χρονολογείται από τον 4ο έως και τον 1ο αι. π.Χ., η ανέλκυσή του σηματοδοτεί την αυγή των ενάλιων ερευνών παγκοσμίως, ο δε μηχανισμός εκπλήσσει διαρκώς τους ειδικούς που τον μελετούν.

Τα 378 εκθέματα της έκθεσης, λόγω των παραπάνω ιδιαιτεροτήτων, εντάχθηκαν σε τέσσερις ενότητες, μέσα από τις οποίες τίθενται, αλλά και απαντώνται ερωτήματα. Η πρώτη ενότητα αφορά το ιστορικό της ανέλκυσης και έχει τίτλο «H Αυγή της ενάλιας αρχαιολογίας». Στην εισαγωγική αυτή ενότητα παρουσιάζονται το χρονικό των επιχειρήσεων της ανέλκυσης και των πρώτων συντηρήσεων των πολύτιμων αρχαιοτήτων, καθώς και σχετικά κρατικά έγγραφα και δημοσιεύματα του Τύπου της εποχής.

Η δεύτερη ενότητα είναι υπό τον τίτλο «Το πλοίο του ναυαγίου. Το μέγεθός του, το πλήρωμα και οι επιβάτες του». Παρουσιάζονται σπαράγματα από το κύτος του πλοίου με τη μολύβδινη επένδυση στο εξωτερικό του, καθώς και άλλα εξαρτήματα από τον εξοπλισμό του (σύστημα παροχέτευσης νερού από το κύτος, μετρητές-ανιχνευτές βυθού κλπ.). Από τα σωζόμενα λείψανα, αλλά και από το φορτίο του, προκύπτει ότι πρόκειται για φορτηγό πλοίο (αρχ. ολκάς, λατ. navis oneraria), εκτιμώμενης χωρητικότητας 300 τόνων. Εκτίθενται επίσης αντικείμενα που ήταν στην υπηρεσία του πληρώματος και των επιβατών του (π.χ. αγγεία, λυχνάρια, παιχνίδια), τα οποία ανακαλούν την καθημερινότητα και τις συνήθειες των ανθρώπων του πλοίου.

Η τρίτη ενότητα «Η πορεία και το φορτίο του πλοίου» θα προσπαθήσει να απαντήσει σε ερωτήματα που αφορούν το είδος των προϊόντων που μετέφερε η ολκάδα, τον τόπο από τον οποίο ξεκίνησε, πού φορτώθηκε, καθώς και το μέρος προορισμού της. Τα χάλκινα και μαρμάρινα αγάλματα, τα γυάλινα αγγεία και τα χάλκινα σκεύη, καθώς και τα χρυσά κοσμήματα που εκτίθενται στην ενότητα αυτή, είναι αντιπροσωπευτικά των έργων που ανασύρθηκαν από το ναυάγιο και αποτελούν ένα μέρος μόνο του φορτίου του. Το υπόλοιπο φορτίο καταποντίστηκε μαζί με το πλοίο σε πολύ μεγάλο βάθος.

Τα έργα αυτά μαρτυρούν τις αισθητικές προτιμήσεις των παραγγελιοδοτών ή υποψήφιων αγοραστών, αλλά πρωτίστως αντικατοπτρίζουν το νέο ιστορικό φαινόμενο της εμπορίας έργων τέχνης, της πρώτης στην ιστορία του δυτικού πολιτισμού. Η μελέτη του φορτίου θα συνεισφέρει σημαντικά στην έρευνα για το θαλάσσιο εμπόριο και τη διακίνηση έργων ελληνικής τέχνης στο τέλος της ελληνιστικής εποχής και της δημοκρατικής περιόδου της Ρώμης, υπό το φως των εμπορικών δραστηριοτήτων και των αισθητικών επιλογών της ανερχόμενης ρωμαϊκής αριστοκρατίας.

Η τέταρτη ενότητα αφορά τον «Μηχανισμό». Το ένα τρίτο της έκθεσης αφιερώνεται σε αυτήν την εκπληκτική, μοναδική και παγκοσμίου ενδιαφέροντος συσκευή μαθηματικής και αστρονομικής επιστήμης. Πρόκειται για ένα αστρονομικό υπολογιστικό μηχάνημα (computer), ένα αστρονομικό δηλαδή ημερολόγιο, που προσδιόριζε τον χρόνο με βάση τις κινήσεις του ήλιου, της σελήνης και τις μεταξύ τους σχέσεις, δηλαδή τις εκλείψεις και τις κινήσεις άλλων γνωστών για την εποχή πλανητών.

Στην ενότητα αυτή θα εκτεθούν όλα τα σωζόμενα θραύσματα, 82 στον αριθμό, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των τριών γνωστών και μεγαλύτερων τμημάτων του, ήδη εκτεθειμένων στη μόνιμη έκθεση. Θα πλαισιώνεται και με εποπτικό υλικό που θα αναφέρεται στην ιστορία της ταύτισης και τα έως τώρα συμπεράσματα της διεπιστημονικής μελέτης του, τα σχέδια, τις ραδιογραφίες, τις τομογραφίες, τις ψηφιοποιημένες προσομοιώσεις, καθώς και στα αντίγραφα των κατά καιρούς προτεινόμενων ανακατασκευών του. Στο τέλος της ενότητας θα προβάλλεται ολιγόλεπτη 3D ταινία, παραγωγής του Ph. Nocolet. Επιπλέον, στο αμφιθέατρο του Μουσείου θα προβάλλεται σε καθορισμένες ημέρες και ώρες το ντοκιμαντέρ για το ναυάγιο και το μηχανισμό, παραγωγής Images First Ltd., σε συνεργασία με την ΕΡΤ και την Arte.

Στην έκθεση συμμετέχουν με εκθέματα το Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο, η Διεύθυνση Εθνικού Αρχείου Μνημείων του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού, το Νομισματικό Μουσείο, η Εφορεία Εναλίων Αρχαιοτήτων, καθώς και το Πρόγραμμα Ιστορίας, Φιλοσοφίας και Διδακτικής των Επιστημών και της Τεχνολογίας του ΕΙΕ. Επίσης, θα εκτεθούν ομοιώματα του Μηχανισμού που δημιούργησαν η Ομάδα Μελέτης του Μηχανισμού των Αντικυθήρων, η Εταιρεία Μελέτης Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Τεχνολογίας και ο Μάικλ Ράιτ, πρώην έφορος μηχανολογίας μηχανικής του Μουσείου της Επιστήμης του Λονδίνου.

Η έκθεση συνοδεύεται από ειδικό κατάλογο-μονογραφία, στον οποίο διακεκριμένοι Έλληνες αρχαιολόγοι και επιστήμονες των φυσικών επιστημών παρουσιάζουν κείμενα, τόσο των ενοτήτων της έκθεσης όσο και επιμέρους θεμάτων σχετικών με το ναυάγιο. Ο κατάλογος περιλαμβάνει, επίσης, τις φωτογραφίες και τα λήμματα των αντικειμένων.

Επίσης, με τη χορηγία της Alpha Bank δημιουργήθηκαν και θα διεξάγονται από το Μουσείο καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της έκθεσης εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα -κατόπιν τηλεφωνικής συνεννόησης- για μαθητές της Πρωτοβάθμιας και των πρώτων τάξεων της Δευτεροβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης. Ένα τρίτο πρόγραμμα για εφήβους προγραμματίζεται να ξεκινήσει από τις 2 Οκτωβρίου 2012, με τη μορφή διαδικτυακού διαγωνισμού/έρευνας, το οποίο θα εστιάζει στον Μηχανισμό και τις λειτουργίες του και θα συνδυάζει γνώσεις από την Αστρονομία και τη Μηχανική. Tη δημιουργία του έχει αναλάβει το «Πρόγραμμα Ιστορίας, Φιλοσοφίας και Διδακτικής των Επιστημών και της Τεχνολογίας».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εδώ η πιο κατάλληλη θέση, στα εφήμερα πάντως δεν πρέπει να δεχτούμε να τοποθετηθεί...

*Με άδειες μπαταρίες ο συναγερμός*

Πόρισμα - καταπέλτης για τη τη μεγάλη ληστεία στην Εθνική Πινακοθήκη στις 9 Ιανουαρίου, με λεία, μεταξύ άλλων, το «Γυναικείο κεφάλι» που φιλοτέχνησε ο Πικάσο το 1939. 

Σύμφωνα με την έκθεση του Γενικού Επιθεωρητή Δημόσιας Διοίκησης, Λέανδρου Ρακιτζή, οι μπαταρίες του συναγερμού του μουσείου ήταν άδειες και κανείς δεν τις άλλαζε, με αποτέλεσμα να βγαίνει off το σύστημα, οι κασέτες των καμερών είχαν τελειώσει, ενώ μεγάλος αριθμός από τους φύλακες είχε μετατεθεί στην γκαρνταρόμπα και στην έκδοση εισιτηρίων.

Πηγή: Αθήνα 984


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 19, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, ποια γκαρνταρόμπα; Ακόμα και του Μεγάρου Μουσικής η γκαρνταρόμπα υπολειτουργεί, για τα δεδομένα της αίθουσας, επειδή πάρα πολλοί παίρνουν τα παλτά τους μαζί τους μέσα στην αίθουσα. Στην Εθνική Πινακοθήκη τι είδους γκαρνταρόμπα πρέπει να λειτουργεί και πόσους υπαλλήλους απασχολεί;


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2012)

Αν απασχολεί έναν υπάλληλο κι αν τη δουλειά είναι αναγκασμένος να την κάνει ο φύλακας, είναι ένας υπάλληλος λιγότερος από την ασφάλεια του κτηρίου, δεν έχει σημασία το μέγεθος του βεστιαρίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2012)

*Βρέθηκε ναός της Αρτεμης στην ορεινή Αρκαδία*

Το ιερό της Αρτέμιδος Λυκοάτιδας, το μοναδικό γνωστό ιερό στην Ελλάδα αφιερωμένο στη θεά με το συγκεκριμένο επιθετικό προσδιορισμό, εντόπισαν κατά τις ανασκαφές τους στην Αρκαδία οι αρχαιολόγοι του Φινλανδικού Ινστιτούτου Αθηνών, δημιουργώντας νέα δεδομένα στην αρκαδική τοπογραφία.

Συνέχεια εδώ (Έθνος, σήμερα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

*Κατέβηκε για συντήρηση και η τελευταία μετόπη του Παρθενώνα *

Σημερινό (24/5) ρεπορτάζ της ΝΕΤ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2012)

*Δράση για τα Αρχαϊκά [sic!?] Χρώματα στο Μουσείο Ακρόπολης*

[...] Όπως αναφέρεται σε σχετική ανακοίνωση, το Μουσείο Ακρόπολης επιθυμεί να κάνει μία έρευνα για την μοναδική συλλογή των αρχαϊκών αγαλμάτων του που σώζουν λίγο ή πολύ τα χρώματά τους και να ανοίξει μία ευρύτατη συζήτηση με κοινό και ειδικούς για θέματα τεχνικής των χρωμάτων, την ανίχνευσή τους με νέες τεχνολογίες, την πειραματική χρήση τους σε μαρμάρινες επιφάνειες, την ψηφιακή αποκατάστασή τους, τη σημασία τους αλλά και την αισθητική αντίληψη της αρχαϊκής εποχής για τα χρώματα. [...] 

Τα χρώματα για τους αρχαίους Έλληνες και την κοινωνία τους αποτελούσαν ένα μέσο χαρακτηρισμού. Οι θεοί είχαν ξανθή κόμη που ακτινοβολούσε τη δύναμή τους, οι πολεμιστές και αθλητές φαιόχρωμη επιδερμίδα ως ένδειξη αρετής και ανδρείας, οι κόρες λευκό δέρμα που δήλωνε τη χάρη και λάμψη της νεότητας. [...]

Στο πλαίσιο της δράσης για τα Αρχαϊκά Χρώματα, το Μουσείο προσκαλεί τις οικογένειες με τα παιδιά τους να ανακαλύψουν τα αρχαϊκά χρώματα μέσα από διάφορα παιχνίδια και χρωματίζοντας την Πεπλοφόρο.[...]

Δείτε όλο το ρεπορτάζ εδώ.

*Χρωμάτισε την Πεπλοφόρο*, εδώ


----------



## Costas (Jul 30, 2012)

Αρχαϊκά επειδή αφορούν τα αρχαϊκά γλυπτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2012)

*Να μην προβληθεί σποτ του ΣΕΑ κατά των περικοπών στον πολιτισμό ζητά το ΚΑΣ*
Κατά της προβολής στην τηλεόραση τηλεοπτικού σποτ που γύρισε ο Σύλλογος Ελλήνων Αρχαιολόγων στο πλαίσιο της διεθνούς καμπάνιας του για την προστασία της πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς από τις περικοπές σε κονδύλια και προσωπικό, τάχθηκε κατά πλειοψηφία το Κεντρικό Αρχαιολογικό Συμβούλιο.

Σύμφωνα με το σενάριο του σποτ, που κυκλοφορεί ευρέως στο Διαδίκτυο εδώ και μήνες, ένα κοριτσάκι επισκέπτεται με τη μητέρα της το Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο, κάποια στιγμή απομακρύνεται από αυτήν και περιφέρεται στις αίθουσες του Μουσείου.

Σταματά μπροστά στο άγαλμα της Φρασίκλειας, με την οποία κάνει μια κρυφή «συνομιλία» και το κοριτσάκι χαμογελά.

Όμως, ξαφνικά ένα χέρι τραβά απότομα το κορίτσι σαν κάποιος να θέλει να το απαγάγει. Πέφτει μια καρτέλα, που γράφει «Δεν υπάρχει μέλλον».

Στην επόμενη σκηνή, το κορίτσι είναι στη θέση του, λείπει όμως από τη βάση της η Φρασίκλεια.

Η επόμενη καρτέλα που πέφτει γράφει «Χωρίς παρελθόν».

Το σποτάκι τελειώνει με τη φράση «Τα μνημεία δεν έχουν φωνή, εσύ έχεις», που είναι και το κεντρικό σύνθημα της εκστρατείας.
(άρθρο στα ΝΕΑ)

Το σποτάκι:


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2012)

Αν δεν είχε επεξήγηση η διαφήμιση θα έλεγα ότι έχει να κάνει με την αρχαιοκαπηλία κι όχι με τις περικοπές των μουσείων. Μ'άλλα λόγια δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα επιτυχημένο.
Και επιπλεόν, στο τέλος λεέι όχι στις περικοπές _του ΔΝΤ και της ΕΕ_. Και αυτό το μήνυμα στους ξένους λέει απλώς οι κλασσικοί Έλληνες, για όλα φταίνε οι άλλοι. Και μοιάζει σα να είναι το μήνυμα πολιτική δήλωση παρά μηνυμα για συμπαράσταση. Κι αυτό ορισμένους θεατές θα τους απομακρύνει. Και δε μας συμφέρει, ειδικά αν οι θεατές είναι άνθρωποι έτοιμοι για δωρεές.


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2012)

Κι εγώ βρίσκω το βίντεο επιεικώς πανάθλιο. Τι νόημα έχει η σκηνή της απαγωγής του παιδιού; Θα μπορούσαν να έχουν κάνει κάτι λιγότερο 'αστυνομικό', μα απολύτως πραγματικό: να δείχνουν το κοριτσάκι να φτάνει κάθε τρεις και λίγο μπροστά στις τόσες και τόσες κλειστές αίθουσες, καθώς και να δείξουν την (μόνιμη) ανακοίνωση στο ταμείο που λέει ότι "σήμερα" οι τάδε και τάδε αίθουσες είναι κλειστές. Και μάλιστα να το απλώσουν χρόνο το χρόνο: 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, μαζί και τα περιορισμένα ωράρια λειτουργίας. Τι πιο απλό; Αντ' αυτού, έκαναν αυτό το βαρύγδουπο τερατούργημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2012)

Εγώ στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι πρόκειται για έκκληση επιστροφής των ελγίνειων μαρμάρων και η απαγωγή συμβόλιζε την αρπαγή τους από τον λόρδο.


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2012)

Ένα άρθρο της ανεκδιήγητης Βένας Γεωργακοπούλου για το "Φιλμάκι", άρθρο με το οποίο συμφωνώ --στα βασικά. (Προταγκόν)


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2012)

Χρειάζεται εδώ το «ανεκδιήγητης», έτσι, χωρίς αιτιολόγηση;

Μου κάλυψες την περιέργεια για το περίφημο φιλμάκι — το οποίο αφήνει λίγο την εντύπωση «Μην αφήνετε το παιδί σας μόνο του στα μουσεία. Είναι τόσο άδεια που μπορεί να σας το κλέψουν».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Πολλές φορές έχουμε γράψει εδώ για την αξιοποίηση της κλασικής μας κληρονομιάς με διάφορους τρόπους, π.χ.τουριστικούς και πανεπιστημιακούς. Στην έκθεση Η Ελλάδα σε δέκα χρόνια εξετάζουν και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο. Δεν το θεωρούν ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό ποσοτικά· περισσότερο ποιοτικά. Αντιγράφω από τη σελ. 78:

Η υπογράμμιση με πράσινα είναι δική μου. Αν δείτε οτιδήποτε από όλα αυτά τα επόμενα δέκα χρόνια και είμαστε όλοι καλά, ελάτε να μου τρυπήσετε τη μύτη.

*4.2.7.1 Classical Hub*

Greece can leverage on its unique history and Classical heritage and become a globally relevant Classical Hub acting both on the Classical Studies and the Classical tourism fronts.

The focal point of the country's effort in *Classical studies* could be to develop _two world class international postgraduate programs with a focus on Classical Theatrology and Classical Archaeology_. The two postgraduate programs could be offered jointly from the University of Athens and the University of Thessaloniki, with one program focusing on Theatrology and the other on Archaeology.

There are four main prerequisites in doing so: (i) _Ensuring top quality faculty members_ with the aspiration for the two programs to have at least 30% international faculty members and the faculty-to-student ratio to be around 1:7; (ii) _enticing top foreign students to study in Greece_ aspiring for 50% of the students to be international with teaching, as well as university services being in English and scholarships being available for distinctive candidates from abroad; (iii) granting full access to _infrastructure and facilities_ available (e.g., libraries, archaeological digs, laboratories) and free access to all museums and archaeological sites; and (iv) _proper governance_ requiring the two postgraduate programs to operate with greater flexibility than current academic programs in Greece adopting local best practices where available while escaping the structural inefficiencies of the tertiary educational system.

*Classical tourism* could be a standalone tourism proposition targeting a particular segment of visitors or a complementary proposition for the 'sun & beach', 'sailing/yachting', 'city break' or other visitor segments. Despite Greece's apparent inherent advantages, Greece's Classical (and more broadly cultural) tourism seems to suffer from a lower quality perception as a result of typically mediocre visitor experience. It is indicative that among 177 cultural sites and museums analyzed, 65% (i.e., 116) do not even provide basic services such as toilets, canteen, and parking while opening hours remain inflexible and several sites are reported not to meet the aspired operating standards. Finally, Greek Tourism campaigning traditionally focuses on the mainstream 'sun & beach' theme and past efforts to promote Classical tourism have been few and of relatively limited global reach.

To effectively develop Classical tourism, Greece could consider several changes and reforms such as: (i) _immediately addressing infrastructure and service gaps_ and developing a comprehensive 3-5 year site development plan; (ii) _securing opening schedule flexibility and higher quality operating standards_ by establishing a new framework for the opening hours and introducing the role of site manager; (iii) _developing attractive experience propositions_ with the state facilitating the development of attractive 'packages' (to be offered by the private sector) and developing a smartphone/tablet PC application covering prominent sites; (iv) reinforcing the country's global position with "Classical Greece", effectively integrating and promoting the "Classical Greece" concept within the 'umbrella' Greek tourism campaign and developing a dedicated website (e.g., "Classical-Greece.com", "Greek-Heritage.com"); (v) _generating revenues_ (ticket and product) for re-investment into "_Classical Greece_" and closing the gap between Greece and its European peers who manage to extract three times more revenue per visitor; and (vi) _developing the necessary capabilities_ through focused training programs for site personnel and the injection of market talent into the Ministry of Culture and the Archaeological and Expropriations Fund (Ταμείο Αρχαιολογικών Πόρων - ΤΑΠΑ).

Developing Greece as a pre-eminent 'Classics Hub' featuring international Classical postgraduate programs and a new concept for Classical tourism would have a major strategic and symbolic impact for Greece. It would also have a small yet accountable economic impact for the country. In a 10 year horizon, the incremental GVA and employment impact for the Greek economy could be €25-30 million and 500-750 new jobs respectively.


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2012)

To καλύτερο μουσείο που έχω επισκεφτεί ήταν το μουσείο του Γουότερφορντ. 
Το Γουότερφορντ είναι μια κωμόπολη της Ιρλανδίας όπου βρέθηκαν μάλλον ασήμαντα νεολιθικά αρχαία. Το μουσείο χρησιμοποιεί τα ελάχιστα αρχαία για να αναπαραστήσει ένα νεολιθικό χωριό με εξαιρετικά εκπαιδευτικό τρόπο. Κι εγώ κι η παρέα μου συμφωνήσαμε ότι το μουσείο άξιζε τα λεφτά του. 

Δεύτερη καλή εντύπωση, το μουσείο του Μπαθ. Για όσους δεν ξέρουν, το Μπαθ ήταν ρωμαϊκή πόλη με τοπική λατρεία των θερμών πηγών. Το μουσείο έχει ευρήματα που για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα είναι δευτεράντζες και τριτάντζες, άλλωστε οι Ρωμαίοι που πήγαιναν εκεί πιο πολύ σαν εξορία στους απολίτιστους θα έβλεπαν τη μετάθεση. Όμως το μουσείο έχει πολύ καλοσχεδιασμένες βιτρίνες, χρησιμοποιεί φωτιστικά εφφέ πολύ καλά, έχει μπόλικα διδακτικά και ενημερωτικά και στο τέλος έχει πωλητήριο γεμάτο καλαίσθητα και αξιόλογα δώρα για όλα τα βαλάντια. Α, ναι, έχει και τουαλέτες της προκοπής, αλλά αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο.

Από τα ελληνικά δημόσια μουσεία, της Ακρόπολης πλησιάζει αυτό το στυλ. Τα διάφορα μουσεία Μπενάκη το προσπαθούν πάρα πολύ καλά, αλλά νομίζω ότι το μουσείο κυκλαδικής τέχνης το έχει πετύχει (το πωλητήριό του όμως είναι γεμάτο ακριβά είδη δώρων, χρειάζονται και φτηνότερα). 

Αυτό που δεν έχουμε καταλάβει στην Ελλάδα είναι ότι ο μέσος τουρίστας θα πάει στο μουσείο γιατί έτσι κάνει ο κόσμος όταν κάνει τουρισμό, όχι γιατί έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη κάψα να δει την πώς τη λένε της διαφήμισης. Αν το μουσείο τον τραβήξει και του παρουσιάζει κάτι ενδιαφέρον και εκπαιδευτικό, ειδικά αν απασχολήσει τα παιδιά του, τότε θα αφήσει χρήματα στο πωλητήριο, θα το πει και σε άλλους κλπκλπ. Θυμάμαι είχε πει ο Παντερμαλής πριν από χρόνια ότι υπήρχε μεγάλη αντίσταση στην ύπαρξη τουαλέτας στο μουσείο της Ακρόπολης, με το επιχείρημα ότι ο τουρίστας θα πάει εκεί για την πνευματική μέθεξη, όχι για την ανάγκη του. Ναι, ειδικά αν ο τουρίστας επισκέπτεται με δυο μικρά παιδιά που πεινάνε, διψάνε και χρειάζονται άλλαγμα, η πρώτη του έγνοια θα είναι η πνευματική μέθεξη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Θυμάμαι είχε πει ο Παντερμαλής πριν από χρόνια ότι υπήρχε μεγάλη αντίσταση στην ύπαρξη τουαλέτας στο μουσείο της Ακρόπολης, με το επιχείρημα ότι ο τουρίστας θα πάει εκεί για την πνευματική μέθεξη, όχι για την ανάγκη του. Ναι, ειδικά αν ο τουρίστας επισκέπτεται με δυο μικρά παιδιά που πεινάνε, διψάνε και χρειάζονται άλλαγμα, η πρώτη του έγνοια θα είναι η πνευματική μέθεξη.



Όλα κι όλα. Αν τα σκατόμωρα δεν μπορούν να κρατήσουν τα τσίσα τους, να μην πατάνε στον ιερό χώρο του μουσείου. Είναι γνωστό άλλωστε ότι οι αρχαίοι δεν έκαναν τσισάκια.


----------



## Earion (Sep 3, 2012)

*Παυλοπέτρι, η βυθισμένη προϊστορική πόλη*

Απέναντι από την Ελαφόνησο της Λακωνίας, πολύ κοντά στην ηπειρωτική ακτή, αναδύεται από την παχιά άμμο ένα μικρό νησάκι, που οι ντόπιοι το λένε Παυλοπέτρι. Η απόσταση απ’ το νησί ώς τη στεριά είναι μικρή και το βάθος της θάλασσας δεν ξεπερνά τα δυόμιση με τρία το πολύ μέτρα. Έτσι όσοι κάνουν το μπάνιο τους εκεί εύκολα διακρίνουν στα πεντακάθαρα νερά τα υπολείμματα αρχαίας ανθρώπινης παρουσίας. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να φτάσει κανείς από την αμμουδιά στο νησί, μισό περπατώντας μισό κολυμπώντας, και ανεβαίνοντας επάνω να εκπλαγεί διαπιστώνοντας ότι όλη η έκταση του νησιού είναι γεμάτη σπασμένα αγγεία («όστρακα»). Επίσης στη στεριά φαίνονται τα υπολείμματα προϊστορικών τάφων (της μυκηναϊκής εποχής). 

Ο τόπος αρχαιολογικά δεν είναι άγνωστος· έχει εντοπιστεί και ερευνηθεί (καθόλου διεξοδικά όμως) από τη δεκαετία του ’60. Το ενδιαφέρον εντοπίζεται στο βυθισμένο κομμάτι, και σε αυτό επανήλθαν πριν λίγα χρόνια οι αρχαιολόγοι, αναζητώντας τον βυθισμένο προϊστορικό οικισμό, αυτή τη φορά με προωθημένο τεχνολογικά εξοπλισμό και με εργαλεία αποτύπωσης εκπληκτικής ακριβείας. Ένα κείμενο του Σταύρου Διοσκουρίδη στη Lifo εξηγεί πολλά και με αρκετές λεπτομέρειες· αξίζει να το διαβάσετε. Αλλά πολύ περισσότερο αξίζει να παρακολουθήσετε το παρακάτω ωριαίο ντοκιμαντέρ (περσινή παραγωγή), που δίνει με την απαράμιλλη ποιότητα του BBC και τα εκπληκτικά γραφικά του την ευκαιρία να γευτεί κανείς τρία εντυπωσιακά θεάματα σε ένα: αρχαιολογία, φυσικό κάλλος και υπερσύγχρονη τεχνολογία.







Παραβλέψτε τον ελαφρά ενοχλητικό στόμφο στην παρουσίαση (μυστηριώδεις πολιτισμοί στο βυθό, μυκηναϊκές Ατλαντίδες, τσουνάμια), στο τέλος τέλος έτσι κάνουν όλα τα ντοκιμαντέρ. Εμένα το αποτέλεσμα με ενθουσίασε (και με γύρισε κάτι δεκαετίες πίσω). Περιττό να ειπωθεί ότι πριν από είκοσι χρόνια τα ευρήματα ήταν κατά πολύ περισσότερα. Χάθηκαν και χάνονται γιατί είναι εντελώς εκτεθειμένα στον πρώτο τυχόντα που κάνει μπάνιο (οι ταβέρνες στην Ελαφόνησο είχαν σωρό τους αμφορείς αραδιασμένους για επίδειξη).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 4, 2012)

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο. Εμένα δεν με πείραξε ο στόμφος. Το μόνο που με ενόχλησε ήταν η παρουσία Macbook.


----------



## Costas (Sep 4, 2012)

"Ανεκδιήγητης": έχω μνήμη γκαμήλας... Κάπου είναι το λινκ, αλλά βιάζομαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2012)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το ντοκιμαντέρ για το Παυλοπέτρι και, με την ευκαιρία, ας θυμηθούμε ότι, ως συνήθως, *κάπου υπάρχει ήδη κάτι σχετικό* στη Λεξιλογία... :)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2012)

Costas said:


> "Ανεκδιήγητης": έχω μνήμη γκαμήλας... Κάπου είναι το λινκ, αλλά βιάζομαι.



Προσωπικά, αν θα χαρακτήριζα ανεκδιήγητο κάτι που έγραψε η Γεωργακοπούλου θα ήταν αυτό εδώ. Δεν ξέρω αν εννοούμε το ίδιο, όμως.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *4.2.7.1 Classical Hub*


Έχω ενστάσεις και στα δύο σκέλη, παρότι συμφωνώ πως και τα δύο ανήκουν σε τομείς δραστηριότητας με οικονομικό αντίκρισμα οι οποίοι δεν έχουν επαρκώς αξιοποιηθεί. Θα περιοριστώ στο πρώτο σκέλος. 

Ως προς την επιστημονική δραστηριότητα, έχει δίκιο μεν, αλλά α) διαλέγει λίγο στην τύχη τα συγκεκριμένα θέματα, και β) η πρόταση δεν είναι επαρκώς φιλόδοξη. 

Τα παίρνω ένα-ένα. Η ελληνική επιστήμη έχει ένα διαρκώς αυξανόμενο συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα στην αρχαιογνωσία, ιδίως (προφανώς) στη μελέτη του αρχαίου ελληνικού κόσμου. Λίγο η εγγύτητα προς τα υλικά τεκμήρια, λίγο η δραματική (σκοπίμως χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο ) πτώση του επιπέδου γνώσης της αρχαίας ελληνικής στο εξωτερικό (μην ακούτε αυτά που γράφουν στις εφημερίδες, για τον δείνα που μαθαίνει αρχαία, το Χ επαρχιακό γυμνάσιο που επανέφερε τα αρχαία στο curriculum και πάει λέγοντας, η αλήθεια είναι πως, εκεί που φαίνεται το συνολικό επίπεδο, στην κανονική επιστημονική παραγωγή, υπάρχει μεγάλη πτώση του επιπέδου, ιδίως στον αγγλοσαξονικό κόσμο, με λίγες φωτεινές εξαιρέσεις· υπάρχουν φτασμένοι αρχαιοϊστορικοί που είναι φανερό πως δουλεύουν σχεδόν μόνο με τις μεταφράσεις), λίγο οι αλλαγές στα προγράμματα σπουδών στα αμερικανικά κυρίως πανεπιστήμια (σχεδόν δεν υπάρχουν πλέον τμήματα κλασικής αρχαιολογίας· η αρχαιολογία εντάσσεται είτε σε προγράμματα γενικής αρχαιολογίας -από Μάγια μέχρι ύστερη αρχαιότητα- είτε σε regional studies), το επίπεδο αρχαιογνωσίας στην ελληνική επιστήμη είναι υψηλό, ιδίως στη φιλολογία και την αρχαιολογία. Όχι όμως στη θεατρολογία, όπου δεν έχουμε σοβαρή παράδοση, και δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να εστιάσουμε εκεί. 

Όταν μιλάω για ελλιπή φιλοδοξία, εννοώ πως δεν είναι ο μόνος τομέας ανθρωπιστικών σπουδών όπου έχουμε συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα. Πλεονέκτημα διατηρούμε, πιθανότατα όχι για πολύ ακόμη, στη μελέτη του βυζαντινού κόσμου, με την Ελλάδα να αποτελεί ήδη εστιακό σημείο της επιστημονικής κοινότητας, ιδίως για τους Βαλκάνιους ιστορικούς. Στις νεοελληνικές σπουδές τα πράγματα είναι λίγο διαφορετικά, ίσως γιατί η επιστημονική παραγωγή τείνει να είναι αρκετά εσωστρεφής. 

Εννοώ επίσης πως η φιλοδοξία είναι ελλιπής όταν εστιάζει στην κλασική αρχαιολογία, γιατί έτσι θα έχει αναπόφευκτα μικρότερο αντίκρισμα. Πολύ πιο ουσιαστική προσπάθεια (και με μεγαλύτερη συνάφεια με τον δεύτερο στόχο της μελέτης, τον πολιτιστικό τουρισμό) θα ήταν η δημιουργία ενός κέντρου ελληνικών σπουδών γενικώς, με πολύ υψηλό μεταπτυχιακό επίπεδο. Έχουν γίνει τέτοιες προσπάθειες στο παρελθόν, που σκόνταψαν σε γραφειοκρατικά γρανάζια, ενίοτε στο παρά πέντε. 

Τέλος, εννοώ πως η στόχευση δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι μόνο η αρχαιολογία ή η ιστορία ή οι ανθρωπιστικές σπουδές, αλλά ίσως η βασική έρευνα γενικότερα. Υπάρχει μια πολύ μεγάλη παρεξήγηση για την έρευνα στην Ελλάδα. Επί δεκαετίες, οι ιθύνοντες αναμασούν την καραμέλα της σύνδεσης της έρευνας με την παραγωγή, με μηδενικά αποτελέσματα, αγνοώντας την θεμελιώδη παράμετρο ότι η ελληνική οικονομία αδιαφορεί παντελώς (και ρητά και ομολογημένα) για την έρευνα, για δομικούς και ιστορικούς λόγους. Ίσως επειδή ακριβώς η εφαρμοσμένη έρευνα μονίμως καρκινοβατεί, ίσως επειδή οι Έλληνες επιστήμονες είναι αναγκασμένοι να προσπαθούν να επιβιώνουν σε ένα τρομερά ανταγωνιστικό διεθνές περιβάλλον με πενιχρή χρηματοδότηση, η βασική έρευνα βρίσκεται σε αρκετά καλό επίπεδο πανευρωπαϊκά. Αντί λοιπόν να συνεχίσουμε με την καραμέλα της σύνδεσης με την παραγωγή, που έχει ως προαπαιτούμενο θεμελιώδεις δομικές αλλαγές στην ελληνική οικονομία, θα ήταν προτιμότερο να ενισχύσουμε την σχετικά καλή εικόνα μας στη βασική έρευνα. Αφού οι Έλληνες επιστήμονες δεν μπορούν να ενισχύσουν την ελληνική οικονομία, ας την ενισχύσουν δια της πλαγίας οδού, με συνεργασίες με το εξωτερικό, όπου υπάρχουν οι συνθήκες για να συνδεθεί η παραγόμενη γνώση με την πραγματική οικονομία. Η προσπάθεια αυτή έχει και μια παράμετρο εκπαιδευτική. Τις προάλλες έγινε ένας κύκλος μεταπτυχιακών μαθημάτων στη νανομηχανική, αν θυμάμαι καλά, με ευρύτατη συμμετοχή φοιτητών απ' όλον τον κόσμο. Αντί λοιπόν να περιοριστούμε σε ένα μεταπτυχιακό κέντρο διεθνών σπουδών μόνο στις ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες, ας βρούμε και άλλους τομείς όπου η ελληνική επιστήμη έχει παράδοση και καλό όνομα, και ας ενισχύσουμε κι εκείνους.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

Για τον χαρακτηρισμό «ανεκδιήγητη» (292, 293, 299, 301 — σωστά το λες):

Για τους εξωτερικούς τουλάχιστον τύπους ο περαστικός αναγνώστης δεν οφείλει να θυμάται για ποιον λόγο ενόχλησε κάποιος έξω αποδώ κάποιον από εμάς. Ιδίως αν η ίδια η «ανεκδιήγητη» τύχει και περάσει και το διαβάσει, θα εκπλαγεί δυσάρεστα αλλά η απορία θα της μείνει.

Ταυτόχρονα, αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι απαραίτητο, επειδή κάπου δεν μας άρεσε κάποια συμπεριφορά κάποιου κάπου κάποτε, να τον στολίζουμε συνέχεια και σε κάθε περίπτωση με έναν (ατεκμηρίωτο μάλιστα) χαρακτηρισμό.

Μπορώ να το καταλάβω όταν πρόκειται για πολύ γνωστό δημόσιο πρόσωπο που βρίσκεται στη μέση και βάλλεται από πολλούς και για πολλά (π.χ. «ο ανεκδιήγητος Πολύδωρας») αν και πάλι πρόκειται για κώδικα που διευκολύνει τη συζήτηση (σας δίνω με μια λέξη το στίγμα μου σε σχέση με τον τάδε κύριο κ.λπ.). Στην περίπτωση αυτή μπορεί ο καθένας να καταλάβει τους λόγους, ακόμα κι αν διαφωνεί. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, του μένει η απορία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2012)

*Ρωμαϊκή πόλη έρχεται στο φως στην κοιλάδα του Έβρου* (της _Μαρίας Θερμού_)

Θαλάσσιες, τερατόμορφες μορφές με ιχθυοκένταυρους (!), Νηρηίδες και δελφίνια απεικονίζονται σε ένα θαυμάσιο ψηφιδωτό δάπεδο ρωμαϊκής βίλας που ανασκάπτεται στο λόφο της Αγίας Πέτρας στο Διδυμότειχο. 

Και δεν είναι τα μόνα ευρήματα, καθώς αυτός ο βραχώδης, οχυρός λόφος φαίνεται ότι κρύβει την ρωμαϊκή Πλωτινόπολη, δηλαδή την πόλη που ίδρυσε ο ρωμαίος αυτοκράτορας Τραϊανός σε ένα στρατηγικό σημείο για τον έλεγχο της κοιλάδας του Έβρου δίνοντάς της το όνομα της γυναίκας του Πλωτίνης. 






(...συνέχεια στο Βήμα, εδώ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2012)

Εξιχνιάστηκε η ληστεία στην Αρχαία Ολυμπία (Έθνος)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Η προβληματική ανατομία μιας Μυκηναίας κυρίας* (Lifo)


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2012)

Αμ αυτά τ' αφτιά τι σου λένε; (Λες να 'χαν δυσπλασίες οι Μυκηναίοι;  )


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2012)

Επιβεβαιώνεται ο Λιακόπουλος, οι ΑΗΠ ήταν εξωγήινοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2013)

*Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν τον Μηχανισμό των Αντικυθήρων στη θάλασσα;*
*Πιθανώς δύο και όχι ένα τα ιστορικά ναυάγια*

«Βόμβα» ρίχνει από την Αμερική ο αρχαιολόγος – τεχνολόγος *Μπρένταν Φόλεϊ*, ο οποίος ως επικεφαλής του αμερικανικού Woods Hole Oceanographic Institution είχε συμμετάσχει στην πρόσφατη -τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο - υποβρύχια αρχαιολογική έρευνα στο περίφημο ναυάγιο των Αντικυθήρων. Σε διάλεξή του, που δόθηκε στο Σιάτλ των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών την περασμένη Παρασκευή ανέφερε, πως ενδέχεται τα ναυάγια στο σημείο αυτό της θάλασσας των Αντικυθήρων να είναι δύο και όχι ένα, όπως γενικά πιστεύεται. Και επιπλέον, ότι μπορεί στο βυθό να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι ακόμη μηχανισμοί σαν τον περίφημο Μηχανισμό των Αντικυθήρων, που έχει ανασυρθεί.

Συνέχεια εδώ (στο _Βήμα_)


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2013)

Life Sentences Handed Down in Greek Looting Case (Archaeology)
Thursday, December 27, 2012

THESSALONIKI, GREECE—Two men convicted of dealing in antiquities plundered from an ancient cemetery in northern Greece have been given life sentences in jail. Two other men received 20 and 16-year sentences for the crime. The sixth-century B.C. artifacts, including gold masks, four helmets, a glass perfume bottle, clay figurines, part of a golden diadem, and parts of a sword, have an estimated market value of more than $15 million.


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2013)

Να βρεθεί τεχνική λύση, ώστε να μην αποσπασθεί η εντυπωσιακή βυζαντινή γειτονιά με τους δύο πλακόστρωτους δρόμους και τα μαγαζιά που έχουν βρεθεί στο σταθμό Βενιζέλου του μετρό Θεσσαλονίκης, προτείνουν οι αρχαιολόγοι.
Σε εκτενή ανακοίνωσή του ο Σύλλογος Ελλήνων Αρχαιολόγων αναφέρει ότι ''οι αρχαιότητες της Θεσσαλονίκης έχουν ήδη πληρώσει υπέρογκο τίμημα μέχρι σήμερα: σχεδόν όλη η εντός των τειχών (intra muros) πόλη ανοικοδομήθηκε μεταπολεμικά, χωρίς να πραγματοποιηθείι ανασκαφική έρευνα στα οικόπεδα των ιδιωτών, με ελάχιστες εξαιρεσεις''.
Αντιτίθενται λοιπόν στην απόφαση του ΚΑΣ να μεταφερθεί το εύρημα στο πρώην στρατόπεδο Παύλου μελά, γιατί ''αν καταστεί ''έκθεμα'', αν δηλαδή μετακινηθεί σε άλλη θέση, χάνει την ιστορία του''. Σε συνάντηση μάλιστα που είχαν στις 23/1 με τον αν. υπουργό Πολιτισμού Κ. Τζαβάρα του ζήτησαν πριν λάβει οποιαδήποτε απόφαση να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτοψία των μελών του ΚΑΣ με τη συνδρομή των τεχνικών, ώστε να διερευνηθεί το ενδεχόμενο συνύπαρξης των αρχαίων μέσα στο σταθμό, όωπς έχει γίνει και στην Αθήνα. Εκείνος όμως φρόντισε να συνυπογράψει την απόφαση του ΚΑΣ για να μην καθυστερήσει το έργο, παρ' όλο που ξέρει πως δεν πρόκειται να παραδοθεί [σ]το Μετρό αλλά στους αρχαιολόγους των κλασσικών αρχαιοτήτων για έρευνα στα βαθύτερα στρώματα. (enet)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2013)

Οι αρχαιολόγοι υπερβάλλουν. Δυσκολεύουν αιωνίως το έργο των κατασκευαστών. Ναι, η ιστορία μας είναι πολύτιμη, αλλά δεν γίνεται η ιστορία να γίνεται σημαντικότερη από το μέλλον. Τι προτείνουν δηλαδή; Να αφήσουμε την πόλη και να χτίσουμε παραδίπλα μια καινούρια, επειδή η νέα πόλη είναι χτισμένη πάνω στην παλιά; Να έχουμε δηλαδή μια πόλη μουσείο; Γιατί αλλιώς δεν γίνεται. Και στο μέλλον τι θα κάνουνε οι αρχαιολόγοι; Θα χτίσουνε μια τρίτη πόλη, όταν θα έχει παλιώσει η νέα; Όταν λένε "να βρεθεί μια λύση", τι ακριβώς φαντάζονται ότι μπορεί να γίνει; Να τηλεμεταφέρεται το μετρό μεταξύ εισόδου της βυζαντινής γειτονιάς και της εξόδου της; Εξάλλου όλο το κέντρο είναι βυζαντινό από κάτω, πώς να το κάνουμε δηλαδή; Συχνά οι αρχαιολόγοι δίνουν στα ευρήματά τους μεγαλύτερη αξία από την πραγματική. Πολλά από τα ευρήματα έχουν ακαδημαϊκή αξία και δεν ενδιαφέρουν το κοινό (εκτός από ενθουσιώδεις ερασιτέχνες). Δεν με ενδιαφέρει π.χ. να δω έναν σωρό από πέτρες κι ας τις άγγιξε ο Κωσνταντίνος ο Παλαιολόγος ή ας ήταν ο σωρός από όπου χτίστηκε ο Λευκός Πύργος. Τον αρχαιολόγο καλά κάνει και τον ενδιαφέρει, αλλά δεν μπορούν οι τωρινές και μελλοντικές μας ανάγκες να μπαίνουν στο ντουλάπι για χάρη της ιστορίας. Λένε ότι χωρίς παρελθόν δεν έχεις μέλλον, όμως η αλήθεια είναι ότι χωρίς μέλλον δεν πρόκειται να σε ενδιαφέρει το παρελθόν στον αιώνα τον άπαντα.

Κι αυτά τα λέω εγώ, που ήμουν και είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος στο μετρό Θεσσαλονίκης.


----------



## Earion (Feb 2, 2013)

*Κατέρρευσε τμήμα του κάστρου της Κορώνης*

Στη θάλασσα έπεσε μεγάλο τμήμα του αναλημματικού τείχους στη βόρεια πλευρά του κάστρου της Κορώνης, ύστερα από τις έντονες βροχοπτώσεις του περασμένου Σαββάτου. Πληγωμένο από τον χρόνο, τη διάβρωση που προκαλεί η επαφή με τη θάλασσα, αλλά και τις καιρικές συνθήκες, το κάστρο είχε υποστεί κατολισθήσεις τόσο το 2009 όσο και το 2011. Η τελευταία πληγή αποτελεί αφορμή για να το επισκεφθεί σήμερα ο αρμόδιος για θέματα Πολιτισμού αναπληρωτής υπουργός Κώστας Τζαβάρας, ώστε να βρεθούν λύσεις για τη σωτηρία του.

ΤΑ NEA (1.2.2013)

Σημ. Το κάστρο της Κορώνης, εφάμιλλο κάποτε σε επιβλητικότητα του δίδυμού του κάστρου της Μεθώνης, υπέστη σοβαρά πλήγματα ήδη από τον καιρό της Κατοχής. Καταρρέει σταδιακά εδώ και δεκαετίες μπροστά στα μάτια των κατοίκων, των αρχών της πολιτείας, των βουλευτών και όλων των υπουργών πολιτισμού που πέρασαν από αυτό τον τόπο. Είναι μάταιο να περιμένει κανείς ότι θα αλλάξουν τα πράγματα και ολίγον υποκριτικό να το εξαγγέλλει. Άλλωστε σε λίγο δεν θα έχει πια νόημα...


----------



## pidyo (Feb 8, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι αρχαιολόγοι υπερβάλλουν. Δυσκολεύουν αιωνίως το έργο των κατασκευαστών. Ναι, η ιστορία μας είναι πολύτιμη, αλλά δεν γίνεται η ιστορία να γίνεται σημαντικότερη από το μέλλον. Τι προτείνουν δηλαδή; Να αφήσουμε την πόλη και να χτίσουμε παραδίπλα μια καινούρια, επειδή η νέα πόλη είναι χτισμένη πάνω στην παλιά; Να έχουμε δηλαδή μια πόλη μουσείο;



Στη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων, τα αρχαία ξαναχώνονται στη γη στην οποία ανακαλύφθηκαν, αφού καταγραφούν, αποτυπωθούν, φωτογραφηθούν, και αφού αφαιρεθούν τα κινητά ευρήματα. Το ποσοστό των αρχαίων ευρημάτων των οποίων προτείνεται η ανάδειξη είναι απειροελάχιστο. Οι αρχαιολόγοι δυσκολεύουν το έργο των κατασκευαστών σε δύο μόνο περιπτώσεις: α) Όταν ο κατασκευαστής δεν μπορεί να πληρώσει ο ίδιος συμβασιούχους αρχαιολόγους, οπότε αναγκαστικά αναλαμβάνει τη δουλειά η υποστελεχωμένη αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία, με τους δικούς της ρυθμούς και το λιγοστό δικό της προσωπικό. Όταν μπορεί να πληρώσει, όπως γίνεται στις περιπτώσεις των μεγάλων έργων, η ανασκαφή μπορεί να γίνει σε εξωφρενικούς ρυθμούς, συχνά απαράδεκτους για τη σωστή αρχαιολογική τεκμηρίωση, χωρίς αυτό να βγαίνει ποτέ παραέξω. Ξέρω ανασκαφές της Εγνατίας με 200 άτομα προσωπικά (η Ελλάδα είχε να δει τέτοιες ανασακαφές από τις ανασκαφές των Γάλλων στους Δελφούς τον 19ο αιώνα.), που έσκαψαν μια πόλη μέσα σε δυο μήνες και ξέρω προϊσταμένους εφορειών που πήραν τη θέση τους ακριβώς επειδή κύριο προσόν τους ήταν ότι δεν γκρίνιαζαν σε (μεγάλους) κατασκευαστές. β) Όταν ο κατασκευαστής σκοντάψει σε κάτι πραγματικά σημαντικό -περίπτωση, ξαναλέω, σπανιότατη-, οπότε θα ταλαιπωρηθεί σε χρόνο, χρήμα και ανασχεδιασμό. 

Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες λοιπόν ο κατασκευαστής δεν (θα έπρεπε να) ταλαιπωρείται και, κυρίως, ο αχυράνθρωπος της πόλης - μουσείου είναι πλάσμα της φαντασίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 8, 2013)

Μα οι περισσότερες ελληνικές πόλεις είναι χτισμένες πάνω στις παλιές. Αυτή η πρακτική είναι πανάρχαια, κανείς δεν εγκαταλείπει τον τόπο του γιατί πάλιωσαν τα κτήρια. Ο Σλήμαν βρήκε 9 Τροίες, την μία πάνω στην άλλην. Για την Θεσσαλονίκη συγκεκριμένα, όχι μόνο ξέρουμε ότι όλο το κέντρο είναι χτισμένο πάνω στην ρωμαϊκή πόλη, αλλά και τι περίπου βρίσκεται σε ποια σημεία. Οι ανασκαφές στο μετρό Θεσσαλονίκης άρχισαν 6 χρόνια πριν και δεν αναμένεται να τελειώσουν καθόλου σύντομα. Στην Αγίας Σοφίας σκάβουν 3 χρόνια και αναμένεται να σκάβουν για ακόμη 2, τουλάχιστον (το μετρό ήταν να ανοίξει τον περασμένο Οκτώβρη).

Το ότι συμβαίνει αυτό με έργα στην Ελλάδα είναι γεγονός, δεν είναι καθόλου αχυράνθρωπος. Και ναι, πολλές φορές κρύβονται αρχαία, γιατί η αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία θα ήθελε να χωθεί -αυτή είναι η δουλειά της βέβαια- όπου υπάρχει ακόμα και αρχαίο λιθάρι. Καθυστερήσεις στα έργα μπορεί να σημαίνουν ταφόπλακα για την ανάδοχο εταιρεία. Δεν είναι καθόλου λίγες οι εταιρείες που έχουν κλείσει στην Ελλάδα γιατί είχαν καθυστερήσεις, για τον άλφα ή τον βήτα λόγο. Πάρα πολλά έργα γίνονται με δανειακή χρηματοδότηση, που σημαίνει ότι είναι άκρως απαραίτητο να τελειώσουν οι εργασίες εγκαίρως. Συγκεκριμένα, η ΑΕΓΕΚ με δάνειο κατασκευάζει το μετρό Θεσσαλονίκης και πάει τώρα για πούλημα. Όλα αυτά δεν είναι φανταστικά πλάσματα, είναι πραγματικά γεγονότα. Και ξανατονίζω ότι ανέκαθεν υπήρξα -κι ακόμη είμαι- πολέμιος του μετρό Θεσσαλονίκης.

Μέχρι στιγμής, η αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία ολοκλήρωσε τις εργασίες της στους 7 από τους 14 βασικούς σταθμούς. Δηλαδή έκανε 6 χρόνια για το μισό έργο. Υπόψιν ότι αυτό συμβαίνει παρότι, για να αποφευχθούν τέτοια ντράβαλα, το βάθος του μετρό πήγε στα 30 μέτρα (από 10 που ήταν στον αρχικό σχεδιασμό). Στις ανασκαφές εργάζονται -κατά την Αττικό Μετρό- 300 άτομα. Αρχικά αναμενόταν να κρατήσουν οι εργασίες περίπου 2 χρόνια (εκτίμηση του 2007). Το κόστος των αρχαιολογικών εργασιών -που βαραίνει την κατασκευαστική-, έχει ξεπεράσει κατά πολύ το προβλεπόμενο, φτάνοντας στα 90 εκ. ευρώ.

Τέλος, υπάρχει η περίπτωση οι εργασίες να εγκαταλειφθούν τελείως, αν δεν βρεθεί λύση με την ΑΕΓΕΚ. Περιττό να αναλύσουμε τι σημαίνει κάτι τέτοιο για την Θεσσαλονίκη και το ίδιο το κράτος (υπόψιν ότι το έργο συγχρηματοδοτείται από την ΕΕ). Προφανώς όλα αυτά δεν είναι ασήμαντα προβλήματα και οι αρχαιολογικές πρακτικές δεν είναι εκτός σφαίρας ευθυνών (χωρίς φυσικά να είναι αποκλειστικά υπαίτιες και χωρίς να αποτελούν το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα). Είμαι βεβαίως κατά της ταφής σημαντικών θησαυρών και υπέρ της ανάδειξης της ιστορίας μας, αλλά μέσα σε λογικά πλαίσια που δεν υπονομεύουν το μέλλον μας. Άλλωστε μην ξεχνάμε ότι χωρίς αυτές τις εργασίες δεν θα υπήρχαν καν αυτά τα ευρήματα, δεν είναι κάτι που είχαμε και χάσαμε, είναι θέμα του πόσο θα κερδίσουμε απ' αυτά τα αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα που μπορούμε να φέρουμε στο φως, με αποδεκτές διαδικασίες. Δεν γίνεται να τα 'χουμε όλα.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 8, 2013)

Η εικόνα που έχω από τις ανασκαφές της Θεσσαλονίκης δεν είναι ακριβώς η εικόνα αρχαιολόγων να κωλυσιεργούν ή/και να κωλοβαράνε. Αλλά ας πούμε πως κάνουν ακριβώς αυτό. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πώς μια εταιρία προγραμματίζει ένα έργο με σταθμούς σε προφανή σημεία αρχαιολογικού ενδιαφέροντος, γνωστά από πριν (για τον σταθμό Βενιζέλου και τον σταθμό Αγίας Σοφίας -400 μέτρα απόσταση!- οι αρχαιολόγοι προειδοποιούσαν ήδη από το 1999 ότι δεν έπρεπε να ανοιχτούν εκεί γιατί πρόκειται για γνωστές αρχαιολογικές θέσεις), χωρίς να έχει υπολογίσει (και προϋπολογίσει) την καθυστέρηση λόγω των ανασκαφών, και χωρίς να έχει απαιτήσει συγκεκριμένες ρήτρες αν η καθυστέρηση αυτή υπερβεί κάποιο όριο, ώστε να ξεκουνηθούν και οι τεμπέληδες αρχαιολόγοι. Αλλά φαίνεται ότι για την κατασκευαστική εταιρία το ελληνικού τύπου επιχειρείν (έλα μωρέ τώρα που θα ξανασχεδιάζουμε την χωροθέτηση, προχωράμε όπως το σκεφτήκαμε και βλέπουμε) θεωρείται θεμιτό.

[Άσχετο: ετοιμάστηκα να σε επιπλήξω για αυτό με τα 10 και τα 30 μέτρα, γιατί τα 30 μέτρα υπερβαίνουν κατά πολλά μέτρα το σύνηθες βάθος των αρχαιολογικών στρωμάτων, αλλά ευτυχώς σκέφτηκα να το κοιτάξω πρώτα, και όντως βρίσκω δημοσιεύματα να μιλούν για 30 μέτρα. Θα ρωτήσω να μάθω με βεβαιότητα, γιατί πραγματικά μου κάνει εντύπωση.]



> Είμαι βεβαίως κατά της ταφής σημαντικών θησαυρών και υπέρ της ανάδειξης της ιστορίας μας, αλλά μέσα σε λογικά πλαίσια που δεν υπονομεύουν το μέλλον μας.



Το αστείο είναι ότι εγώ είμαι _υπέρ_ της ταφής των περισσοτέρων ευρημάτων, πλην ελαχίστων στα οποία δεν μετράει μόνο η ιστορική και αισθητική αξία, αλλά και η αναγνωσιμότητα. Η πλατεία Διοικητηρίου, είναι ένα patchwork εποχών που καθιστά τον χώρο μη αναγνώσιμο ακόμη για ειδικούς. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν βλέπω λόγο να μην γίνει και πάρκινγκ και ό,τι να 'ναι, κι ας λένε οι αρχαιολόγοι. Αλλά όταν πας να φτιάξεις σταθμό στα σημεία ακριβώς που ξέρεις ότι βρισκόταν το μνημειακό κέντρο της ρωμαϊκής πόλης, μην παραπονιέσαι μετά μόνο για τους αρχαιολόγους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 8, 2013)

Ποιος μίλησε για κωλυσιεργία και τεμπελιό; Ίσως δεν ήμουν αρκετά σαφής· για υπερβολική σχολαστικότητα μιλάω, χωρίς συναίσθηση του τι ζημιά κάνει και χωρίς αίσθηση προτεραιοτήτων.

Όσον αφορά την εταιρεία, είχαν προϋπολογίσει, φυσικά, και το κόστος εργασιών και τον χρόνο. Ήδη είπα ότι η Αττικό Μετρό -που είναι ΔΕΚΟ και υπεύθυνη για το έργο- είχε υπολογίσει 6 μήνες* με 2 χρόνια και έτσι δημοπρατήθηκε το έργο. Το δε κόστος υποτίθεται ότι θα έφτανε τα 75 εκ., σύμφωνα πάλι με υπολογισμούς της Αττικό Μετρό, αλλά έχει ήδη υπερβεί τα 95 εκ. ευρώ. Ρήτρα προβλέπεται, αλλά κατά την ειδική εξέταση, που έγινε λόγω καθυστέρησης της παράδοσης, βρέθηκε ότι δεν ήταν υπαίτια η ΑΕΓΕΚ για τις δυσκολίες που προέκυψαν (τεχνικές και αρχαιολογικές), καθώς δεν ήταν δυνατόν να έχουν προβλεφτεί από την μελέτη. Γι' αυτό και δεν επιβλήθηκε κανένα πρόστιμο. Οι μεν τεχνικές δυσκολίες ήρθαν στο φως κατά την διάνοιξη, οι δε αρχαιολογικές ήταν αρκετά απρόβλεπτες, μιας και το βάθος των 30 μέτρων επιλέχθηκε ακριβώς γιατί είναι κάτω από τις συνήθεις αρχαιολογικές ζώνες (την αυτή αιτιολογία μπορείς να δεις και στην σελίδα του μετρό Θεσσαλονίκης, της Αττικό Μετρό):

Η ΑΤΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ, αξιοποιώντας την πολύτιμη εμπειρία της από τις αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές του Μετρό της Αθήνας (συνολικής έκτασης 79.000 τ.μ.), πραγματοποίησε τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές στον τεχνικό σχεδιασμό του Μετρό της Θεσσαλονίκης και στη νέα μελέτη του έργου βύθισε τις σήραγγες σε βάθος πολύ χαμηλότερο από τα αρχαιολογικά στρώματα (αρχική πρόβλεψη βάθους 7-9μ., ενώ πλέον το βάθος των σηράγγων κυμαίνεται από -14 έως -31 μέτρα) προκειμένου να αποφευχθούν ιδιαίτερα δυσάρεστες επιπλοκές στο έργο.

Σημειώνω ξανά ότι την μελέτη για τις αρχαιολογικές θέσεις και για το πώς θα γινόταν όλη η δουλειά την έκανε η ίδια η Αττικό Μετρό, όχι η ανάδοχος (ΑΕΓΕΚ). Αυτό περιελάμβανε και την μετακίνηση κάποιων σταθμών που υποτίθεται ότι θα καθυστερούσαν τα έργα, ακριβώς λόγω αρχαιολογικού ενδιαφέροντος.

Τέλος, ξανατονίζω, για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε, ότι δεν είναι οι αρχαιολόγοι η κύρια αιτία των καθυστερήσεων, αν και αυτό ισχυρίζεται η ΑΕΓΕΚ.


* αντιρρεαλιστικό


----------



## pidyo (Feb 8, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> είχε υπολογίσει 6 μήνες* με 2 χρόνια


E συγγνώμη οι έξι μήνες δεν ήταν αντιρεαλιστική πρόβλεψη, σουρεαλιστική ήταν.


Hellegennes said:


> Η ΑΤΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ, αξιοποιώντας την πολύτιμη εμπειρία της από τις αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές του Μετρό της Αθήνας (συνολικής έκτασης 79.000 τ.μ.), πραγματοποίησε τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές στον τεχνικό σχεδιασμό του Μετρό της Θεσσαλονίκης και στη νέα μελέτη του έργου βύθισε τις σήραγγες σε βάθος πολύ χαμηλότερο από τα αρχαιολογικά στρώματα (αρχική πρόβλεψη βάθους 7-9μ., ενώ πλέον το βάθος των σηράγγων κυμαίνεται από -14 έως -31 μέτρα) προκειμένου να αποφευχθούν ιδιαίτερα δυσάρεστες επιπλοκές στο έργο.


Α, ΟΚ, το 14 έως 31 μέτρα ακούγεται λογικότερο. Κάτω από τα 10 μέτρα είναι σπάνιο να βρεθείς σε αρχαιολογικό στρώμα. Δεν ξέρω το γεωλογικό υπόβαθρο της περιοχής, αλλά προφανώς τα 31 μέτρα θα ήταν μια ακραία περίπτωση. 

Τέλος, η σχολαστικότητα οφείλεται στο catch 22 της κατάχωσης. Η ανασκαφή είναι καταστροφή ούτως ή άλλως, με την κατάχωση που είναι ο συνήθης ορίζοντας των σκαφών λοιπόν, η σχολαστικότητα είναι αναγκαστική. Οικοδόμηση σημαντικότερη της ανάδειξης in situ των αρχαίων, άρα κατάχωση, άρα σχολαστική τεκμηρίωση πριν από αυτή, αφού δεν θα υπάρξει δεύτερη ευκαιρία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 8, 2013)

Εμένα η αρχική ένστασή μου ήταν στην αντιρρεαλιστική εμμονή των αρχαιολόγων να παραμείνει το εύρημα εκεί που είναι* αντί να μετακινηθεί. Γιατί να χαθεί, αν μπορεί να μεταφερθεί; Κάπου εκεί κολλούσε και το περί "πόλης-μουσείου", γιατί προφανώς δεν γίνεται να αφήσεις ολόκληρες αρχαίες γειτονιές στην θέση τους και το μετρό να κάνει βόλτα τριγύρω.



Να βρεθεί τεχνική λύση, ώστε να μην αποσπασθεί η εντυπωσιακή βυζαντινή γειτονιά με τους δύο πλακόστρωτους δρόμους και τα μαγαζιά που έχουν βρεθεί στο σταθμό Βενιζέλου του μετρό Θεσσαλονίκης, προτείνουν οι αρχαιολόγοι.


----------



## Zbeebz (Feb 10, 2013)

Ετούτα εδώ τα μάρμαρα (και πλιθιά) πρέπει να μείνουν εκεί που είναι. Γωνία Εγνατία με Βενιζέλου. Και να τα βλέπουν ντόπιοι και περαστικοί.

http://www.sea.org.gr/press/pages/viewpress.aspx?PressID=137

Οι αρχαιολόγοι έκαναν ομάδα και σελίδα στο φέισμπουκ, όπου έβαλαν και φωτογραφίες. Ο μαρμαρόστρωτος δρόμος που είδα είναι απίστευτα καλοδιατηρημένος.


----------



## Earion (Feb 10, 2013)

Βλέπω τις φωτογραφίες και είναι όντως εντυπωσιακές. Ο δρόμος σωζεται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και επί πολύ μήκος (πόσα μέτρα;). Θυμάμαι ότι και στη Βέροια έχει ανακύψει το ίδιο θέμα, ο αρχαίος κεντρικός δρόμος να αποκαλυφθεί μέσα στο κέντρο της σημερινής πόλης. Τι έκαναν εκεί;


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2013)

Ας βάζετε και κανένα σύνδεσμο, να μη χρειάζεται να ψάχνουν οι επόμενοι, γιατί πέφτω πάνω σε σελίδες του είδους «I Support Greek Cultural Heritage Against IMF/EU Cuts» και εκνευρίζομαι.


----------



## Zbeebz (Feb 10, 2013)

Earion said:


> Βλέπω τις φωτογραφίες και είναι όντως εντυπωσιακές. Ο δρόμος σωζεται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και επί πολύ μήκος (πόσα μέτρα;). Θυμάμαι ότι και στη Βέροια έχει ανακύψει το ίδιο θέμα, ο αρχαίος κεντρικός δρόμος να αποκαλυφθεί μέσα στο κέντρο της σημερινής πόλης. Τι έκαναν εκεί;


Νομίζω έχει μήκος 70 ή 79 μέτρα, δεν θυμάμαι καλά... είμαι και κάποιας ηλικίας! :blush:
Έψαξα και για τη Βέροια, αλλά δεν βρήκα τι έγινε τελικά με τον βεροιώτικο αρχαίο δρόμο. Μόνο ότι γύρω στο 2005 το ΣτΕ είχε διατάξει αναστολή των εργασιών αποξήλωσής του (προσωρινή, υποθέτω)...



nickel said:


> Ας βάζετε και κανένα σύνδεσμο, να μη χρειάζεται να ψάχνουν οι επόμενοι, γιατί πέφτω πάνω σε σελίδες του είδους «I Support Greek Cultural Heritage Against IMF/EU Cuts» και εκνευρίζομαι.



Earion και nickel (και όποιοι άλλοι θέλετε), δίνω το λινκ για την ομάδα στο φέισμπουκ. Αν πάρετε τα ποστ απ' την αρχή, θα βρείτε τα πάντα, πιστεύω. Και εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες μαζί. Τις είδα και τρελάθηκα... 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/291301114329874/


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2013)

Οι αρχαιολόγοι λένε ότι δεν έχουν εξαντληθεί οι εναλλακτικές, τεχνικές λύσεις, χωρίς να έχουν απολύτως καμμιά τεχνική κατάρτιση στην χάραξη. Η εταιρεία λέει ότι δεν γίνεται αλλιώς και βασικά ούτε κι εγώ βλέπω πώς θα μπορούσε να γίνει αλλιώς.


----------



## Zbeebz (Feb 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι αρχαιολόγοι λένε ότι δεν έχουν εξαντληθεί οι εναλλακτικές, τεχνικές λύσεις, χωρίς να έχουν απολύτως καμμιά τεχνική κατάρτιση στην χάραξη. Η εταιρεία λέει ότι δεν γίνεται αλλιώς και βασικά ούτε κι εγώ βλέπω πώς θα μπορούσε να γίνει αλλιώς.



Βρε πουλάκι μου, είπες, είπες, είπες, ξανάπες, ξαναματάπες... Άσε να πει και κάνας άλλος τώρα διότι ψιλοεπαναλαμβάνεσαι...


----------



## pidyo (Feb 10, 2013)

Earion said:


> Θυμάμαι ότι και στη Βέροια έχει ανακύψει το ίδιο θέμα, ο αρχαίος κεντρικός δρόμος να αποκαλυφθεί μέσα στο κέντρο της σημερινής πόλης. Τι έκαναν εκεί;





Zbeebz said:


> Έψαξα και για τη Βέροια, αλλά δεν βρήκα τι έγινε τελικά με τον βεροιώτικο αρχαίο δρόμο. Μόνο ότι γύρω στο 2005 το ΣτΕ είχε διατάξει αναστολή των εργασιών αποξήλωσής του (προσωρινή, υποθέτω)...



Μια υπέροχη ιστορία νεοελληνικής τρέλας. Οι δυο κεντρικοί αρχαίοι δρόμοι της αρχαίας Βέροιας ταυτίζονται επακριβώς με τους δυο βασικούς οδικούς άξονες της σύγχρονης πόλης (Μητροπόλεως και Βενιζέλου). Επί της Μητροπόλεως είχαν ανακαλυφθεί εκτεταμένα τμήματα του ρωμαϊκού οδοστρώματος, ορισμένα αρκετά καλά διατηρημένα. Αναδείχτηκαν, με φωτισμούς και καγκελάκια και με μονοδρόμηση της Μητροπόλεως, αλλά οι Βεροιώτες γκρίνιαζαν γιατί το χάος της βιαστικής πολεοδόμησης των πόλεων μας στα χρόνια των παχέων αγελάδων (= στοίβαγμα σε πολυκατοικίες, τρία αυτοκίνητα ο καθένας, κανένα δωρεάν πάρκινγκ) δεν επέτρεπε την θυσία ενός από τους βασικούς οδικούς άξονες της σύγχρονης πόλης. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν κάποιοι δήμαρχοι να θέλουν να ξηλώσουν τα αρχαία για να αποδώσουν τον δρόμο στα αυτοκίνητα, το ΣτΕ παρενέβη και τελικά επικράτησε η συνηθισμένη μεσοβέζικη λύση που συνδυάζει τα χειρότερα όλων των άλλων: ξηλώθηκε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του αρχαίου οδοστρώματος, παρέμειναν λίγα κομμάτια για να δείχνουμε και αρχαία, το κομμάτι που απελευθερώθηκε δόθηκε στην κυκλοφορία, μόνο που ο δρόμος ξανάγινε διπλής κατευθύνσεως, με αποτέλεσμα η κίνηση να είναι ίδια και χειρότερη με πριν, τότε που έφταιγαν τα αναθεματισμένα τα αρχαία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2013)

Zbeebz said:


> Βρε πουλάκι μου, είπες, είπες, είπες, ξανάπες, ξαναματάπες... Άσε να πει και κάνας άλλος τώρα διότι ψιλοεπαναλαμβάνεσαι...



Με ποιον τρόπο σού το στερώ αυτό το δικαίωμα; Η επανάληψη είναι η μητέρα της μάθησης, εδώ είναι υπενθύμιση απέναντι στα "πρέπει".


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2013)

Έλλη, υπάρχει κι η λύση της μετακίνησης της γραμμής παραπέρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2013)

Επίσης υπάρχει και η λύση του αναέριου σιδηρόδρομου. Είναι ένα έργο μικρού μήκους, σε μια επαρχιακή πόλη, με απίστευτα, ήδη, έξοδα για το μέγεθος και την χρησιμότητά του. Σοβαρές, μη κοστοβόρες και τεχνικά δύσκολες λύσεις δεν υπάρχουν. Εκτός κι αν κάποιος αρχαιολόγος έχει να προτείνει κάποια, πράγμα αδύνατον, γιατί θέλει να ξέρεις για τι μιλάς. Επίσης πρέπει να ζυγίσεις και το κέρδος της παραμονής των μνημείων στο σημείο τους: διατηρείται η ιστορικότητα του σημείου. Αυτό είναι όλο. Για το 99.9% του κόσμου, δηλαδή τους μη αρχαιολόγους, αυτό είναι παντελώς αδιάφορο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2013)

Μ' αρέσει που αποφασίζεις ότι είναι αδιάφορο για το 99.9%. Έχεις κάνει καμιά σχετική δημοσκόπηση; 

Και ναι, γιατί όχι εναέριο τμήμα; Θα ήταν και τουριστικά αξιοποιήσιμο. 
Ομοίως δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί η Θεσσαλονίκη χρειάζεται υπόγειο σιδηρόδρομο και δεν μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί με τραμ ή με εναέριο σιδηρόδρομο, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είναι μετρό τύπου Αθήνας, είναι αν δεν κάνω λάθος ελαφρύ σύστημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 11, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μ' αρέσει που αποφασίζεις ότι είναι αδιάφορο για το 99.9%. Έχεις κάνει καμιά σχετική δημοσκόπηση;
> 
> Και ναι, γιατί όχι εναέριο τμήμα; Θα ήταν και τουριστικά αξιοποιήσιμο.
> Ομοίως δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί η Θεσσαλονίκη χρειάζεται υπόγειο σιδηρόδρομο και δεν μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί με τραμ ή με εναέριο σιδηρόδρομο, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είναι μετρό τύπου Αθήνας, είναι αν δεν κάνω λάθος ελαφρύ σύστημα.



Με τραμ δεν μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί. Την αντίθεσή μου στο μετρό την επαναλαμβάνω για εκατομμυριοστή φορά. Αλλά τι να κάνουμε, τώρα ξεκίνησε, είναι τελειωμένη υπόθεση. Δεν μπορούμε να αφήσουμε τρύπια την πόλη επειδή υπάρχουν αρχαία. Ο εναέριος σιδηρόδρομος είναι για πόλεις μεγέθος Τόκυο και βάλε, δεν είναι για επαρχιακά χωριά μεγέθους Θεσσαλονίκης (εκτός του ότι μόνο τα monorail κοστίζουν λιγότερο από μετρό και δεν είναι το ίδιο πρακτικά).

Ομολογώ ότι το 99.9% ήταν υπερβολή, διορθώνω σε 99.8%.


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2013)

Περί monorail: ιδανικό για μικρά δίκτυα, οικονομικότερο από τον υπόγειο, γρήγορη κατασκευή, μικρό κόστος συντήρησης, τουριστική ατραξιόν και προσφέρονται για πυκνοχτισμένες πόλεις. Το Τόκυο έιναι η μεγαλύτερη πόλη με τέτοιο σύστημα, όλες οι άλλες που έχουν τέτοια συστήματα είναι μικρότερες από το Τόκυο. 
Υποθέτω όσοι απλοί πολίτες διαφωνούν με τη μετακίνηση των αρχαίων είναι όλοι από άλλα μέρη, κι όχι Θεσσαλονικείς;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 11, 2013)

SBE said:


> Υποθέτω όσοι απλοί πολίτες διαφωνούν με τη μετακίνηση των αρχαίων είναι όλοι από άλλα μέρη, κι όχι Θεσσαλονικείς;



Το θέμα έχει δύο παραμέτρους: πόσο ενδιαφέρεται ο οποιοσδήποτε πολίτης να δει το ίδιο μνημείο στην αυθεντική του θέση σε σχέση με το να το δει σε μια θέση λίγα χιλιόμετρα πιο πέρα, ανακατασκευασμένο, και πόσο ενδιαφέρεται γι' αυτό, όταν μπαίνει στην μέση το θέμα κόστους και καθυστέρησης -ίσως και ολοκληρωτικής ματαίωσης- ενός έργου που ζητούσαν οι κάτοικοι τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια (δικαίως ή αδίκως -εγώ λέω αδίκως-, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα).

Κατ' αναλογία, πόσο νοιάζεται ο οποιοσδήποτε πολίτης που εκθέματα της Ακρόπολης είναι στο μουσείο Ακρόπολης και όχι στην ίδια την Ακρόπολη, όπως συμβαίνει άλλωστε και με την συντριπτική πλειονότητα των αρχαίων εκθεμάτων; Προσωπικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι τόσο τραγικό να μεταφερθούν. Μιλάμε για πλεονέκτημα συμβολισμού και μόνο. Όσοι υποστηρίζετε την παραμονή στο σημείο, ανάγετε τον συμβολισμό της ιστορικότητας της τοποθεσίας σε ζήτημα μεγαλύτερο της κατασκευής του έργου. Επίσης κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ΔΕΝ είστε Θεσσαλονικείς.

Το ότι ο μέσος πολίτης δεν δίνει δεκάρα μπορεί κανείς να το δει κι από την κίνηση που παρουσιάζουν τα μουσεία και οι αρχαιολογικοί χώροι της Ελλάδας (ειδικά αν αφαιρέσουμε τους ξένους επισκέπτες)*. Πολύ κακώς, αλλά έτσι είναι. Κι εδώ δεν μιλάμε για κάλυψη των ευρημάτων, γεγονός που θα άφηνε παγερά αδιάφορο ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι του πληθυσμού, αλλά για μεταφορά τους. Το αστείο είναι ότι εγώ κατακρίνω αυτήν την συμπεριφορά, όμως θεωρώ και ήσσονος σημασίας την παραμονή της ρωμαϊκής οδού στο σημείο της. Ακόμη κι αν δεν ήταν στην μέση το μετρό, δεν θα με πολυένοιαζε.

Για να μην λένε ότι επαναλαμβάνομαι, εκφράζω για τελευταία φορά τις θέσεις μου, συνοπτικά.

Πλεονεκτήματα:
1. διατήρηση της ιστορικότητας του σημείου

Μειονεκτήματα:
1. εναλλακτικές λύσεις τεχνικά δύσκολες και κοστοβόρες
2. καθυστέρηση έργων, γιατί χρειάζεται επαναδημοπράτηση σχεδιασμού
3. πιθανή ματαίωση του έργου, που θα αφήσει κούφια την πόλη και θα πάνε στράφι τα λεφτά που δόθηκαν, χωρίς να δοθεί στην κυκλοφορία κάποια λύση του κυκλοφοριακού και αφήνοντας μόνιμες διάφορες τεχνικές παρακάμψεις και αλλαγές στο οδικό σύστημα, που παρεμποδίζουν την κυκλοφορία εδώ και χρόνια και καταστρέφουν την εμπορική δραστηριότητα μπροστά από μαγαζιά. Αυτές οι αλλαγές είναι προσωρινές, αλλά αν ματαιωθεί το έργο θα μείνουν αμανάτι.

Πολύ ευχαρίστως να προσθέσω κι άλλα πλεονεκτήματα, αν έχει κάποιος να πει κάτι.

* το σύνολο επισκεπτών όλων των μουσείων της Ελλάδας (111 στο σύνολο) είναι μόνο ένα μικρό ποσοστό των επισκεπτών του Βρετανικού Μουσείου· και μιλάμε για την Ελλάδα, που ο τουρισμός είναι από τις πιο βαριές της βιομηχανίες. Σύμφωνα με παλιότερη (2005) έρευνα της Metron Analysis, 73% είναι οι Έλληνες που δεν επισκέφθηκαν ποτέ το Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2013)

Για την υποσημείωσή σου: λαμβάνεται υπόψη η διαφορά στον πληθυσμό και στον αριθμό επισκεπτών Αθήνας- Λονδίνου; Ρωτάω γιατί το Λονδίνο έχει ετησίως όσους επισκέπτες έχει όλη η Ελλάδα σε ένα χρόνο. Και ως γνωστόν οι τουρίστες που πάνε στη Ζάκυνθο ή τη Μύκονο δεν πάνε για να επισκεφτούν μουσεία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 11, 2013)

SBE said:


> Για την υποσημείωσή σου: λαμβάνεται υπόψη η διαφορά στον πληθυσμό και στον αριθμό επισκεπτών Αθήνας- Λονδίνου; Ρωτάω γιατί το Λονδίνο έχει ετησίως όσους επισκέπτες έχει όλη η Ελλάδα σε ένα χρόνο. Και ως γνωστόν οι τουρίστες που πάνε στη Ζάκυνθο ή τη Μύκονο δεν πάνε για να επισκεφτούν μουσεία.




Εχμ... παράδειγμα ήταν. Δεν είναι άμεσα συγκρίσιμα μεγέθη γιατί συγκρίνω 111 μουσεία με ένα, το Λονδίνο είναι μεν μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος αλλά η Ελλάδα έχει πιο βαρύ αρχαιολογικό τουρισμό και γενικά υπάρχουν πολλά που γέρνουν απ' την μία και άλλα πολλά που γέρνουν απ' την άλλην. Αν ήταν 1-1 θα έκανα σύγκριση με το μουσείο της Ακρόπολης. Για την ιστορία, πάντως, η Ελλάδα έχει όσους τουρίστες έχει το Λονδίνο (μέσο όρο γύρω στα 16 εκατομμύρια), οπότε θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε τα 111 μουσεία να προσελκύουν παρόμοιο αριθμό με αυτόν του BM.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2013)

Εγώ:


SBE said:


> Ρωτάω γιατί το Λονδίνο έχει ετησίως όσους επισκέπτες έχει όλη η Ελλάδα σε ένα χρόνο.



Αυτός:


Hellegennes said:


> Για την ιστορία, πάντως, η Ελλάδα έχει όσους τουρίστες έχει το Λονδίνο



Επαναλαμβανόμαστε, φίλτατε...
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2013)

Γι' αυτό σας αγαπάμε... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εγώ:
> 
> 
> Αυτός:
> ...



Διάβασα "το Λονδίνο έχει ετησίως περισσότερους".:curse:


----------



## Zbeebz (Feb 13, 2013)

Μετά τις χθεσινές κινδυνολογικές δηλώσεις της εταιρίας:

http://parallaximag.gr/content/τελικά-τα-μνημεία-ανήκουν-σε-όλους




(Το ομολογώ, δεν ξέρω να συμπτύσσω τεράστια λινκ σε μια λεξούλα... αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πώς με πμ...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2013)

Πρώτον να διαχωρίσουμε κάτι, η Αττικό Μετρό δεν είναι η εταιρεία κατασκευής, είναι ΔΕΚΟ και έχει την εποπτεία του έργου, η κατασκευαστική είναι η ΑΕΓΕΚ. Δεύτερον, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η άποψη των αρχαιολόγων πλασάρεται ως έγκυρη και υπάρχει δυο φορές σ' αυτό το νήμα, όταν η άποψη της εταιρείας δεν έχει αναρτηθεί καθόλου. Και οι δυο πλευρές έχουν ατζέντα και άρα bias, οπότε και των δύο η γνώμη έχει το ίδιο βάρος. Όταν μπαίνει ο ένας στα χωράφια του άλλου ακούμε τραγελαφικά πράγματα, όπως το ότι υπάρχουν τεχνικά εφικτές και φθηνές, εναλλακτικές λύσεις και μάλιστα τις έχουν οι αρχαιολόγοι προς συζήτηση, στο τραπέζι των διαπραγματεύσεων. Δεν καταλαβαίνω με ποια λογική θεωρούν ότι υπάρχει λύση αλλά δεν θέλουν να την εφαρμόσουν. Πείσμωσε η εταιρεία;

Σε γενικές γραμμές, το άρθρο λέει διάφορα πράγματα με τα οποία συμφωνώ, αλλά το κορυφαίο είναι αυτό:

_Παρωχημένη είναι η αντίληψη που αντιπαραθέτει τις αρχαιότητες και την ανάπτυξη, που αντιμετωπίζει την ύπαρξη αρχαιοτήτων στα δημόσια έργα ως «εμπόδιο» ή «ταφόπλακα»_

Λάθος, δεν είναι καθόλου παρωχημένη αντίληψη. Επισήμως, στην επιστήμη της μηχανικής, οι αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές αναφέρονται ως *hazard*. Διεθνώς. Όχι χωρίς αιτία· οι αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές αυξάνουν το κόστος και επιμηκύνουν το έργο. Αυτό το πράγμα δεν έχει επιπτώσεις μόνο στην εταιρεία, όπως είτε υποθέτουν είτε παραδέχονται δημόσια οι αρχαιολόγοι, αλλά και στους κατοίκους και εμπόρους της περιοχής, στο οικοσύστημα, στην αισθητική του τοπίου, κ.α. Όλες οι μελέτες βιωσιμότητας (sustainability report) παρέχουν συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία και ανάλυση ως προς τις επιπτώσεις κάθε εργασίας του έργου, στον κοινωνικό, οικονομικό και οικολογικό τομέα (καμμιά από τις οποίες δεν αφορά την κατασκευαστική εταιρεία). Στις εργασίες περιλαμβάνονται και οι αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές.


----------



## Zbeebz (Feb 13, 2013)

Τι να την κάνουμε την εταιρία, Hellegennes; :huh: 
Αφού έχουμε εσένα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2013)

Άιντε ρε!:twit:

Δεν υπερασπίζομαι την εταιρεία, πάντως, το είπα και πιο πάνω:

_Τέλος, ξανατονίζω, για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε, ότι δεν είναι οι αρχαιολόγοι η κύρια αιτία των καθυστερήσεων, αν και αυτό ισχυρίζεται η ΑΕΓΕΚ._

Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι σε ένα τέτοιο θέμα έχουν θέση όλες οι ισοδύναμες πλευρές (όπως καταλαβαίνεις, θεωρώ τους αρχαιολόγους ισοδύναμο μέρος της εξίσωσης, όχι υποδεέστερο).


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2013)

Γίνεται συλλογή υπογραφών και έκκληση για το θέμα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2013)

Μαθητές/τριες γυμνασίου από την Κόρινθο πόζαραν με ελληνικές σημαίες μπροστά από τα Ελγίνεια, στο Λονδίνο, και σύνθημα "bring them back!" (αυτό στη φωτό δεν φαίνεται). (Lifo) Πάντως εγώ στη φωτογραφία βλέπω κι έναν ενήλικα, καθηγητή υποθέτω.


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2013)

*Βέτο από Μπουτάρη στη μεταφορά των αρχαίων της Θεσσαλονίκης*

Την άποψη ότι το πρόβλημα είναι οικονομικό και όχι τεχνικό εξέφρασε ο δήμαρχος Θεσσαλονίκης Γιάννης Μπουτάρης, αμφισβητώντας ευθέως τα επιχειρήματα της Αττικό Μετρό για την αναγκαιότητα μεταφοράς των αρχαιολογικών ευρημάτων που αποκαλύφθηκαν στον σταθμό Βενιζέλου του μετρό Θεσσαλονίκης. «Δεν με πείθει κανείς ότι δεν υπάρχει τεχνική λύση για την παραμονή των αρχαιοτήτων στον φυσικό τους χώρο. *Εδώ πήγαμε στο φεγγάρι και δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε μία λύση για τα αρχαία;*» είπε χαρακτηριστικά. Ο δήμαρχος υποστήριξε πως είναι ψέμα ότι λόγω των αρχαιοτήτων το έργο θα μπλοκάρει ή θα ναυαγήσει και πρόσθεσε ότι τα χρήματα θα βρεθούν ώστε να παραμείνουν τα αρχαία εκεί που ανακαλύφθηκαν. «Δεν θα είμαι εγώ ο δήμαρχος Θεσσαλονίκης που θα αφήσω στα εγγόνια μου την εικόνα ότι μετέφερε τα αρχαία και ότι αυτό ήταν ένα μεγάλο λάθος. Η πόλη αποφασίζει για τέτοιου είδους θέματα. Δεν βρέθηκαν λίγες πέτρες, βρέθηκε ολόκληρη πόλη», σημείωσε...

 (ΤΑ ΝΕΑ 15.02.2013)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2013)

Καλά, ο Μπουτάρης είναι στον κόσμο του. Το μπολνταρισμένο επιχείρημα δεν είναι καν επιχείρημα. Ορίστε, δείτε με να το εφαρμόζω: Εδώ πήγαμε στο φεγγάρι και...

1. δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε φάρμακο για τον καρκίνο;
2. δεν μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε σεισμούς;
3. δεν μπορούμε να τιθασεύουμε την θερμοπυρηνική σύντηξη;
4. δεν μπορούμε να σταματήσουμε ένα ηφαίστειο;

Όλα αυτά τα πράγματα είναι άσχετα μεταξύ τους, είναι λογική πλάνη η επίκληση ενός κατορθώματος για να στηρίξει την εφικτότητα ενός άλλου, με το οποίο δεν συνδέεται ούτε καν έμμεσα. Όσο για το ότι δεν πείθεται, τι μας νοιάζει; Είναι μηχανικός; Όχι. Ένα σκέτο "δεν πείθομαι" είναι άρνηση, όχι επιχείρημα. Για ποιον λόγο δεν πείθεται και για ποιον λόγο θα πρέπει να μας νοιάζει η άρνησή του να πειστεί; Κι αυτά τα λέω για τον Μπουτάρη, που κατά τα άλλα συμπαθώ πάρα πολύ, αν ψήφιζα στην Θεσσαλονίκη θα τον ψήφιζα και είναι και ιδρυτικό στέλεχος του κόμματος που ψηφίζω (από το οποίο στηρίχθηκε και για την δημαρχία). Αλλά δεν μπορώ να διαβάζω βλακείες. Αν δεν υπάρχει επιστημονική/τεχνική αντίρρηση, η άρνηση αποδοχής είναι αντιεπιστημονική, ισοδύναμη με την άρνηση αποδοχής ότι δεν μας ψεκάζουν ή ότι π.χ. η ελληνική *δεν* έχει 100 εκατομμύρια λέξεις που θεραπεύουν τις μαγουλάδες. Κανείς δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να αναιρεί τα λεγόμενα των τεχνικών, χωρίς αιτιολόγηση.


----------



## Zbeebz (Feb 17, 2013)

Costas said:


> Γίνεται συλλογή υπογραφών και έκκληση για το θέμα.


Έγινε και σχετική συνάντηση της πρυτανείας του ΑΠΘ, αλλά ξέχασα πού το είδα.
Εγώ πάντως την υπέγραψα την έκκληση...



Earion said:


> *Βέτο από Μπουτάρη στη μεταφορά των αρχαίων της Θεσσαλονίκης*
> 
> Την άποψη ότι το πρόβλημα είναι οικονομικό και όχι τεχνικό εξέφρασε ο δήμαρχος Θεσσαλονίκης Γιάννης Μπουτάρης, αμφισβητώντας ευθέως τα επιχειρήματα της Αττικό Μετρό για την αναγκαιότητα μεταφοράς των αρχαιολογικών ευρημάτων που αποκαλύφθηκαν στον σταθμό Βενιζέλου του μετρό Θεσσαλονίκης. «Δεν με πείθει κανείς ότι δεν υπάρχει τεχνική λύση για την παραμονή των αρχαιοτήτων στον φυσικό τους χώρο. *Εδώ πήγαμε στο φεγγάρι και δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε μία λύση για τα αρχαία;*» είπε χαρακτηριστικά. Ο δήμαρχος υποστήριξε πως είναι ψέμα ότι λόγω των αρχαιοτήτων το έργο θα μπλοκάρει ή θα ναυαγήσει και πρόσθεσε ότι τα χρήματα θα βρεθούν ώστε να παραμείνουν τα αρχαία εκεί που ανακαλύφθηκαν. «Δεν θα είμαι εγώ ο δήμαρχος Θεσσαλονίκης που θα αφήσω στα εγγόνια μου την εικόνα ότι μετέφερε τα αρχαία και ότι αυτό ήταν ένα μεγάλο λάθος. Η πόλη αποφασίζει για τέτοιου είδους θέματα. Δεν βρέθηκαν λίγες πέτρες, βρέθηκε ολόκληρη πόλη», σημείωσε...
> 
> (ΤΑ ΝΕΑ 15.02.2013)


Ναι, το ομολογώ, δεν τον πολυπάω. Όμως εδώ τα είπε πολύ ωραία. :up:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2013)

Zbeebz said:


> 1. Εγώ πάντως την υπέγραψα την έκκληση...
> 2. Ναι, το ομολογώ, δεν τον πολυπάω.
> 3. Όμως εδώ τα είπε πολύ ωραία.




1. Blacklisted
2. Blacklisted
3. Blacklisted

:twit:


----------



## Zbeebz (Feb 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> 1. Blacklisted
> 2. Blacklisted
> 3. Blacklisted[/COLOR]
> 
> :twit:



Μικρέ, άσε το χιουμόρι και τις αυθαίρετες λιστοποιήσεις των γεγραμμένων μου και τράβα να υπογράψεις κι εσύ την έκκληση... :glare:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2013)

Σοβαρά τώρα, η δική μου έκκληση είναι να αφήσει τις ασκήσεις δημοσιότητας η πόλη και να βρει τρόπο να προβάλλει τα ήδη δεκάδες αρχαιολογικού ενδιαφέροντος εκθέματα και σημεία της. Για μένα είναι υποκριτικό να σκίζουν τα ιμάτιά τους για ένα νεοανακαλυφθέν εύρημα, όταν η πόλη έχει σχεδόν μηδενικό τουρισμό -και δη αρχαιολογικής φύσης- και έχει εγκαταλείψει στο έλεός τους τις υπόλοιπες αρχαιότητες της πόλης, αδιαφήμιστες, απροστάτευτες, ασυντήρητες, με μουσεία να υπολειτουργούν και αρχαιολογικούς χώρους στο έλεος του Θεού. Αν η πόλη δείξει ενδιαφέρον για όλα αυτά, μαζί τους, ακόμα και να τερματίσουν το μετρό και να σκάψουν όλην την πόλη για να βρουν και τα υπόλοιπα (κυριολεκτώ, δεν αστειεύομαι).


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Σοβαρά τώρα, (...) Αν η πόλη δείξει ενδιαφέρον για όλα αυτά, μαζί τους, ακόμα και να τερματίσουν το μετρό και να σκάψουν όλην την πόλη για να βρουν και τα υπόλοιπα (κυριολεκτώ, δεν αστειεύομαι).


Από το "ό,τι πουν οι τεχνικοί" πέρασες στο "ακόμα και να τερματίσουν το μετρό";


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 18, 2013)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτό αποτελεί φθηνή δήλωση, γιατί ξέρω ότι τίποτα απ' αυτά δεν θα κάνουν. Το θέμα τους δεν είναι το ξαφνικό ενδιαφέρον για την αρχαιολογία και τον τουρισμό, γιατί, αν ήταν, δεν θα είχαν παρατημένα πολύ σημαντικότερα μνημεία και εκθέματα, που πιάνουν αράχνες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 27, 2013)

Έγραφα στις 10 του μηνός ότι για το 99,9% των Ελλήνων, είναι παντελώς αδιάφορο αν θα μεταφερθεί η Μέση Οδός ή όχι. Η SBE με εγκάλεσε ότι δεν έχω κάνει δημοσκόπηση για να ξέρω κάτι τέτοιο κι εγώ διόρθωσα σε 99,8%, για να την πικάρω. Δυο εβδομάδες μετά την ανάρτηση της συλλογής υπογραφών για την μη μετακίνηση, έχουν υπογράψει περίπου 10.000 άτομα ή το 0,1% του πληθυσμού της χώρας. Τελικά δεν ήταν καθόλου υπερβολή, στο 99,9% των Ελλήνων δεν καίγεται καρφάκι για την Μέση Οδό.

Ναι, ξέρω, δεν πρόκειται για δημοψήφισμα, κτλ., επίσης όμως μεγάλο μέρος των υπογραφών δεν είναι από Έλληνες ή κάτοικους Ελλάδας. Και οι Θεσσαλονικείς, που θα έπρεπε να έχουν τον μεγαλύτερο λόγο, σηκώνουν τους ώμους, αδιάφορα.


----------



## Earion (Mar 3, 2013)

*Η εντυπωσιακή αναστήλωση του ναού του Δία στη Νεμέα*

Mια συνέντευξη της καθ. Kim Shelton του Πανεπιστημίου του Berkeley με αφορμή την ολοκλήρωση του προγράμματος αναστήλωσης του ναού του Δία στη Νεμέα








Το Δεκέμβριο του 2012 ολοκληρώθηκε μάλλον αθόρυβα ένα σημαντικότατο, μεγαλόπνοο όσο και δύσκολο έργο, η αναστήλωση τμήματος του ναού του Δία στην Αρχαία Νεμέα.

Από το σύνολο του μνημείου έμειναν όρθιοι ως τη σύγχρονη εποχή μόνον 3 από τους 32 μεγάλους κίονες. Οι υπόλοιποι είχαν καταρρεύσει γύρω από το μνημείο και τμήματά τους είχαν χρησιμοποιηθεί ανά τους αιώνες ως οικοδομικό υλικό άλλων κτηρίων.

Το Πρόγραμμα της Αναστήλωσης του Ναού του Δία ξεκίνησε το 1984 από τον καθηγητή Stephen Miller αλλά ελλείψει πόρων σε λίγους μήνες εγκαταλείφθηκε. Το 1999 το σχέδιο ξεκίνησε πάλι, δυναμικά αυτή τη φορά, και ολοκληρώθηκε στις μέρες μας υπό τη διεύθυνση της καθηγήτριας Kim Shelton του Πανεπιστημίου του Berkeley. Η κ. Shelton, με την ιδιότητα της Διευθύντριας του Κέντρου Νεμέας για την Κλασική Αρχαιολογία του Πανεπιστημίου του Berkeley, είχε την καλοσύνη να μιλήσει στα Ευρήματα για την αναστήλωση του ναού στη Νεμέα και να μας παραχωρήσει σχετικές φωτογραφίες.

Η συνέντευξη εδώ: www.lifo.gr


----------



## Costas (Mar 21, 2013)

Το καφενείο "Ποικίλη Στοά" με την ωραία θέα (και την τεράστια Χάρτα του Ρήγα στον τοίχο) μάλλον θα αποτελέσει παρελθόν, αν βρεθούν τα λεφτά: (in.gr)

Για να συνεχιστούν, όμως οι έρευνες, πρέπει η Αμερικανική Σχολή Κλασικών Σπουδών, να απαλλοτριώσει ή να εξαγοράσει απευθείας -με δική της δαπάνη υπέρ του ελληνικού Δημοσίου- τα οικόπεδα που βρίσκονται επί των οδών Αγίου Φιλίππου 20 και Αδριανού και Αγίου Φιλίππου 14.

Σε αυτά υπάρχουν δύο κτίρια των αρχών του 19ου αιώνα -τα μοναδικά κτίσματα που απομένουν στο ανατολικό μέτωπο του τετραγώνου-, τα οποία σήμερα στεγάζουν επιχειρήσεις υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος και έχουν υποστεί πολλές επεμβάσεις, η απομάκρυνσή τους θα βοηθήσει στην αποκάλυψη ευρύτερου τμήματος του αρχαίου μνημείου.

Συγκεκριμένα, το οικόπεδο που βρίσκεται επί της οδού Αγίου Φιλίππου 14 βρίσκεται ακριβώς πάνω από το μέσο της Στοάς του 5ου αιώνα, κρύβοντας ένα μακρύ τμήμα του πίσω τοίχου, εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς κίονες, ενώ το οικόπεδο που είναι στη γωνία Αδριανού και Αγίου Φιλίππου 20 καλύπτει την περιοχή ακριβώς μπροστά από την Ποικίλη Στοά και μερικώς τον ποταμό Ηριδανό.

Το Κεντρικό Αρχαιολογικό Συμβούλιο με ομόφωνη γνωμοδότηση την Τρίτη, ενέκρινε το σχετικό αίτημα της Αμερικανικής Σχολής


----------



## Earion (Mar 21, 2013)

Θαυμάσια ευκαιρία για προβληματισμό. Ποια είναι / ποιες είναι οι προτεραιότητες μιας κοινωνίας. Γιατί αυτό και όχι εκείνο; Αυτό που (υποκριτικά και υστερόβουλα) δεν έγινε στην περίπτωση της Θεσσαλονίκης. Θυσιάζουμε ένα παλιό αρχοντικό του 19ου αιώνα, από τα ελάχιστα που έχουν απομείνει, για την αποκάλυψη ενός μέρους (σημαντικού) της Αθήνας των κλασικών χρόνων; Θυσιάζουμε ένα χώρο εστίασης και διασκέδασης υπέρ της κλασικής κληρονομιάς; Θυσιάζουμε ένα χώρο κοινωνικής συνάθροισης με υπέροχη θέα (αιτία αναψυχής), για να αναδειχθεί ένας άλλος χώρος, που θα είναι χώρος ελεγχόμενος και αποστειρωμένος, μακριά από τους πολίτες; (Σειρά προβοκατόρικων ερωτήσεων). Γιατί έπρεπε να κατεδαφιστεί ο υστερομεσαιωνικός πύργος στην Ακρόπολη; Γιατί γκρεμίστηκαν οι βυζαντινές εκκλησίες της οθωνικής Αθήνας; Αν κάτω από το σπίτι του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη στον περιφερειακό του Φιλοπάππου ανακαλυφθούν αρχαία (μετά το θάνατό του), θα γκρεμιστεί το Μουσείο Μίκη Θεοδωράκη; Είναι πιο σπουδαία η απρόσκοπτη θέα των επισκεπτών του Μουσείου της Ακρόπολης προς τον Ιερό Βράχο από τη διατήρηση δύο πολυκατοικιών του Μεσοπολέμου στη θέση τους; Τι είναι πιο σπουδαίο, η εκμετάλλευση ενός χρυσοφόρου κοιτάσματος ή η διατήρηση ενός πυκνού δάσους σε μια περιοχή; Τι είναι πιο σπουδαίο, να μετακινηθεί μια βυζαντινή εικόνα, πολύτιμη ως έργο τέχνης και ως φορέας πληροφοριών, στο Βυζαντινό Μουσείο ή να μείνει (με εγγυημένη ασφάλεια) στο μοναστήρι ή στην ενορία, όπου αποτελεί εστία λατρείας και κέντρο του τοπικού αισθήματος ενότητας; Ποιος ορίζει τις προτεραιότητες; Γιατί ετούτο και όχι εκείνο;


----------



## Costas (Mar 21, 2013)

Σίγουρα, αυτά είναι τα διλήμματα. Πάντως εγώ προσωπικά προτιμώ να μείνει το καφενείο, έχει πολύ ωραία θέα και μ' αρέσει εκείνη η γωνιά, πιο πολύ από την πρόσοψη των μαγαζιών της Αδριανού. Τη βρίσκω πιο αυθεντική. Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να πατήσει σε κολόνες, όπως το Μ. Ακρόπολης. Έτσι κι αλλιώς η ενότητα της Αρχαίας Αγοράς διακόπτεται από τη γραμμή του Ηλεκτρικού. Αρκετή παλιά Αθήνα εξαφανίστηκε με την ανασκαφή της Αγοράς τη δεκαετία του '20.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 23, 2013)

Περί Μέσης Οδού και πάλι.

Επ' ευκαιρία, έχοντας δει το μνημείο όχι ακριβώς διά ζώσης αλλά σε αναλυτική παρουσίαση, έχω να πω πως η μεταφορά είναι μια παντελώς ανόητη λύση. Αρκεί να δει κανείς μια αεροφωτογραφία για να καταλάβει πως ως μνημείο της ιστορίας της πόλης έχει νόημα μόνο σ' εκείνο το σημείο. Αν δεν βρεθεί οικονομική, τεχνική και διοικητική λύση (και μαθαίνω πως γίνονται προσπάθειες γι' αυτό) για την ανάδειξή του εκεί, ας καταχωθεί και πάλι προσεκτικά, μέχρι να βρουν μια λύση οι επόμενες γενιές.


----------



## Costas (Mar 25, 2013)

Στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος και η ανταπόκριση στου ΑΜΠΕ (Καθημερινή). Μακάρι και τρισμακάρι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2013)

*Τα θαμμένα αγάλματα του πολέμου*

Επί έξι μήνες πριν από την εισβολή των Γερμανών μια ομάδα από εργάτες και αρχαιολόγους έσκαβε τα δάπεδα και τον κήπο του Εθνικού Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου για να θάψει εκεί ό,τι πολυτιμότερο έχει η Αθήνα: τους κούρους και τις ληκύθους της.

Την* Κυριακή 27 Απριλίου 1941* τα γερμανικά στρατεύματα κατοχής κατέλαβαν την Αθήνα. Την επομένη, νωρίς το πρωί, οι Γερμανοί αξιωματικοί που ανέβηκαν με φόρα τα μαρμάρινα σκαλιά του Εθνικού Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου διαπίστωσαν με έκπληξη ότι παραλάμβαναν ένα κτίριο άδειο. [...]

Από τον *Κώστα Πασχαλίδη*, Ιστορικό και Αρχαιολόγο, Επιμελητή Αρχαιοτήτων στην Προϊστορική Συλλογή του Εθνικού Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου, στη lifo, *εδώ*. Διαβάστε το, οπωσδήποτε!


----------



## pidyo (Mar 28, 2013)

Γνωστή και συγκινητική ιστορία. Σε αρχεία Μουσείων, Γενικών διευθύνσεων Αρχαιοτήτων και άλλες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, μπορεί να εντοπίσει κανείς και άλλες παρόμοιες ιστορίες (ο κατάλογος της έκθεσης απ' όπου το άρθρο της Νικολακέα στο οποίο παραπέμπει ο συγγραφέας υπάρχει στο scribd). Ακόμη κι όπου δεν έγιναν τέτοιες κινήσεις, υπάρχει αλληλογραφία επιφανών αρχαιολόγων της εποχής με υπευθύνους της γερμανικής διοίκησης με έντονες διαμαρτυρίες για την υφαρπαγή ή καταστροφή αρχαιοτήτων. Και υποθέτω πως δεν ήταν και απλό πράγμα να διαμαρτύρεται κάποιος στη γερμανική διοίκηση τότε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2013)

Λίαν ενδιαφέρον! Μου έμεινε μια κύρια απορία: οι δυνάμεις κατοχής ικανοποιήθηκαν με τη σιβυλλική απάντηση («ότι τα αρχαία είναι εκεί όπου όλοι γνωρίζουν, κάτω από τη γη») και δεν προσπάθησαν να μάθουν πού βρίσκονταν τα αρχαία; 

Πώς και δεν υπάρχει κάτι για Ελλάδα στο λήμμα της Wikipedia "Nazi plunder";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2013)

Έπαιξαν άραγε κάποιο ρόλο το γερμανικό και το αυστριακό αρχαιολογικό ινστιτούτο; Στο άρθρο του Πασχαλίδη αναφέρεται ότι: «Στην ομάδα προστέθηκαν και εθελοντές, όπως ο διευθυντής του Αυστριακού Αρχαιολογικού Ινστιτούτου Otto Walter.»


----------



## pidyo (Mar 28, 2013)

Το Γερμανικό αμφιβάλλω, νομίζω το είχαν κλείσει οι ελληνικές αρχές. Ο Walter, εθελοντής εθελοντής, αλλά δημοσίευσε επί της κατοχής ευρήματα ελληνικών ανασκαφών στη Βέροια, μεταξύ άλλων.


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Το Γερμανικό αμφιβάλλω, νομίζω το είχαν κλείσει οι ελληνικές αρχές.



H αυστριακή αρχαιολογική σχολή της Αθήνας συγχωνεύτηκε με το γερμανικό ινστιτούτο μετά την προσάρτηση της Αυστρίας. 

Ο Βρέντε εκτός από διευθυντής του (ενωμένου) γερμανικού αρχαιολογικού ινστιτούτου ήταν και εκπρόσωπος του ναζιστικού κόμματος εν Ελλάδι. Κι απ'όσο ξέρω τη θέση του την κατείχε χωρίς διακοπή από το 1937 ως το 1944.


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 28, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ τον Δόκτορα για την παραπομπή στο πολύ ενδιαφέρον και συγκινητικό κείμενο που φιλοξενεί το Lifo. Αν ήμουν καθηγητής στη μέση εκπαίδευση, είτε φιλόλογος είτε μαθηματικός είτε γυμναστής, θα το διάβαζα αύριο το πρωί στην τάξη μου, θα το έκανα μάθημα. Όχι για λόγους εθνικούς ή αντιγερμανικούς (αυτό θα το τόνιζα) αλλά επειδή δείχνει συμπεριφορές που σήμερα τείνουν να εκλείψουν από τον δημόσιο βίο: προβλεπτικότητα, αποτελεσματικότητα, αφοσίωση στη δουλειά σου, εχεμύθεια, σύμπνοια (αρχαιολόγοι+διοικητικοί+τεχνικοί+εργάτες), κλπ. Λέω τώρα…


----------



## Earion (Mar 28, 2013)

Όχι, δεν το είχαν κλείσει. Το έκλεισαν με την κήρυξη πολέμου από τη Γερμανία στην Ελλάδα στις 6 Απριλίου του '41. Στο μεταξύ ο ναζιστής Βάλτερ Βρέντε διεξήγε απροκάλυπτα προπαγάνδα και καλυμμένα κατασκοπία.

Οι καταστροφές και οι κλοπές αρχαιοτήτων από τους Γερμανούς ναζί κατά την διάρκεια της Κατοχής στην Ελλάδα (1941-1944)

Ζημίαι των αρχαιοτήτων εκ του πολέμου και των στρατών κατοχής. Αθήναι: Υπουργείον Θρησκευμάτων και Εθνικής Παιδείας. Διεύθυνσις Αρχαιοτήτων και Ιστορικών Μνημείων, 1946.

*Walther Wrede*, από τη γερμανική Βικιπαίδεια: Als ranghohes Parteimitglied sollte Wrede für eine Politisierung der durch das Institut in Athen vertretenen Funktionen sorgen. So kam er selbst kaum zu archäologischen Forschungen, die hingegen von seinen Assistenten ... betrieben wurden.

Walther Wrede (1893–1990), [war] eine NS-konforme Archäologe. Der Schüler von Ernst Buschor trat am 1. Januar 1934 der NSDAP bei, wurde der höchste Repräsentant der Hitler-Partei in Griechenland und hatte auch die Ernennung zum Direktor der Abteilung Athen des AIDR politischen Gründen zu verdanken. 1944 geriet Wrede in jugoslawische Kriegsgefangenschaft, musste bis 1950 eine Gefängnisstrafe absitzen und konnte in der Scientific Community nicht mehr Fuß fassen. Από εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2013)

Να προσθέσω ότι ο κ. Κ. Πασχαλίδης, απαντώντας σε σχόλιο όπου διατυπώθηκε η εξής ερώτηση


> Έχω μια απορία: Οι Γερμανοί αρκέστηκαν, όπως λέτε, στη διαβεβαίωση ότι «ότι τα αρχαία είναι εκεί όπου όλοι γνωρίζουν, κάτω από τη γη»;
> 
> Και πώς γλίτωσαν άραγε τα αρχαία μας από τη λαφυραγώγηση που έγινε σε άλλες χώρες κατά τον Β'ΠΠ;


έδωσε επιπλέον και τα εξής στοιχεία:


Κ.Πασχαλίδης σε Lifo said:


> Το Γ' Ράιχ, όπως φαίνεται είχε την πεποίθηση ότι ήρθε για να μείνει. Και η Αθήνα ήταν μια μεγάλη πόλη, που (φαντάζομαι) προοριζόταν για πρωτεύουσα μιας από τις επαρχίες του. Οι υποδομές της φαίνεται πως λογαριάζονταν ως χρήσιμες.
> 
> Το Γ' Ράιχ επιθυμούσε λοιπόν την επαναλειτουργία του Εθνικού Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου και όχι την μεταφορά του περιεχομένου του. Και για το λόγο αυτό υπήρξαν διάφορες απόπειρες με αιτήματα και επιστολές των Γερμανών αξιωματικών προς την ελληνική Αρχαιολογική Υπηρεσία για την επαναλειτουργία του, με την αποκάλυψη των θαμμένων αρχαιοτήτων, που ήσαν βεβαίως απολύτως γνωστά και χαρτογραφημένα για τους κατακτητές.
> 
> ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2013)

*Συνύπαρξη αρχαίου δρόμου και μετρό στη Θεσσαλονίκη*
Αίσιο τέλος διαφαίνεται για τη διατήρηση του ευρήματος στη θέση του

(από το _Βήμα_, εδώ)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 6, 2013)

Καλά, μην βιάζεσαι. Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει πρώτα να αφαιρεθούν τελείως οι αρχαιότητες, να κατασκευαστεί ο σταθμός και να επανατοποθετηθούν· αυτό προβλέπει η πρόταση του ΤΕΕ. Δηλαδή όλες οι αρχαιότητες ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να απομακρυνθούν αρχικά. Το δεύτερο θέμα είναι βέβαια πως αυτό αποτελεί μόνο μια πρόταση, δεν είναι κάτι που σίγουρα θα γίνει. Επίσης θα αυξηθεί το κόστος και μένει μόνο να δούμε κατά πόσο (το ΤΕΕ εκτιμά ότι θα χρειαστεί 0,6-0,8% του προϋπολογισμού, δηλαδή γύρω στα 5-10 εκ. ευρώ). Η πρόταση του ΤΕΕ υπόσχεται μικρή καθυστέρηση στην ολοκλήρωση του έργου, αν και το κόστος και η καθυστέρηση υπολογίζονται κατά ιδανική περίπτωση, με απόλυτη συνεργασία όλων των φορέων, κάτι εξόχως αντιρεαλιστικό σε ένα έργο που είναι μπόλικα χρόνια εκτός σχεδιασμού, ειδικά την στιγμή που η κοινοπραξία απειλεί με αποχώρηση από το έργο και απαιτεί 300 εκ. ευρώ για την συνέχιση.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 6, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δηλαδή όλες οι αρχαιότητες ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να απομακρυνθούν αρχικά.


Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι, γιατί βλέπω ότι υπάρχει παρανόηση. Το αίτημα να διατηρηθούν οι συγκεκριμένες αρχαιότητες στον φυσικό τους χώρο και να μην μετακινηθούν σε ένα πάρκο εν είδει Ντίσνεϊλαντ δεν σχετίζεται με κανενός είδους φετιχισμό του αρχαίου μνημείου. Φυσικά και θα απομακρυνθούν αρχικά τα αρχαία. Και μια απλή ανάδειξη χωρίς μετρό να γινόταν, πάλι θα απομακρύνονταν αρχικά, όπως σε οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία εκτεταμένης αναστήλωσης.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

Κάθε φορά που μπαίνω σ' αυτό το νήμα σκέφτομαι τον Ηριδανό και το σταθμό του τρένου στο μοναστηράκι.

Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω μια εικόνα σαν αυτή στη Θεσσαλονίκη.






Σημ. τις συγκεκριμένες φωτογραφίες τις πήρα από εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Apr 6, 2013)

Αν τελικά υλοποιηθεί αυτή η πρόταση δεν είναι έκθετοι τόσο η Αττικό Μετρό όσο και -περισσότερο- το ΚΑΣ και ο καθ. Τιβέριος; Και κάνω λάθος που νιώθω ότι το χρωστάμε στο όχι του Μπουτάρη; (δεν είναι ρητορικό το ερώτημα, ούτε ψηφίζω στη Θεσσαλονίκη)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 6, 2013)

Το όχι του Μπουτάρη δεν έπαιξε ρόλο σε τίποτα, γιατί ο Δήμος δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με το έργο (έμμεση έχει). Ούτε ο Μπουτάρης φυσικά είχε ιδέα για τι πράγμα μιλούσε κι ούτε περίμενε κανείς τον Μπουτάρη να μιλήσει για το θέμα. Η Αττικό Μετρό επέμενε ότι δεν υπάρχει τεχνικά εφικτή λύση παραμονής των αρχαίων. Και η πρόταση του ΤΕΕ το ίδιο λέει (το ίδιο κι αυτή του ΑΠΘ). Απλά η πρόταση του ΤΕΕ περιλαμβάνει την επανατοποθέτηση των ευρημάτων στον ίδιο χώρο. Τώρα κατά πόσο αυτό θα γίνει αρμονικά, δηλαδή κατά πόσο θα ξηλωθούν και θα επανασυναρμολογηθούν οι πλάκες του δρόμου, σωστά, είναι άλλη ιστορία. Για το κόστος και την καθυστέρηση προς το παρόν φυσικά δεν ξέρουμε, θα τα μάθουμε αν υλοποιηθεί η πρόταση, εκ του αποτελέσματος και μόνο.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Τώρα κατά πόσο αυτό θα γίνει αρμονικά, δηλαδή κατά πόσο θα ξηλωθούν και θα επανασυναρμολογηθούν οι πλάκες του δρόμου, σωστά, είναι άλλη ιστορία.



Θες να πεις ότι οι αρχαιολόγοι δεν έχουν την τεχνογνωσία ή οι τεχνικοί τα απαιτούμενα προσόντα; Γιατί, απ' ό,τι ξέρω, όχι απλές πλάκες, αλλά ολόκληρες πόλεις ανασυναρμολογούνται εις τα εξ ων είχαν συντεθεί πριν αποσυντεθούν. Πού είναι το πρόβλημα για ένα πλακόστρωτο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

Τα τεχνικά του θέματος μού είναι παντελώς άγνωστα, ως είναι φυσικό, αλλά πρώτον μιλάμε για επανατοποθέτηση εντός του σταθμού, πλέον, δεύτερον πρέπει να υπάρξει αρμονική συνεργασία των τεχνικών της αρχαιολογικής και της κατασκευαστικής και τρίτον μιλάμε για την Ελλάδα, που έχουμε δει πολλά και διάφορα. Ειδικά το συγκεκριμένο έργο έχει γίνει, πια, τσίρκο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2013)

Για μετακομίσεις αρχαιοτήτων, αρχίζουμε πάντα το διάβασμα από εδώ (νομίζω ότι το θυμάμαι και σε έξτρα τεύχος μικιμάου).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για μετακομίσεις αρχαιοτήτων, αρχίζουμε πάντα το διάβασμα από εδώ (νομίζω ότι το θυμάμαι και σε έξτρα τεύχος μικιμάου).



Καλά θυμάσαι, ήταν σε σχετικό σημείωμα του Κόμιξ (Οκτώβριος του 1998) σχετικά με την ιστορία του Ρομάνο Σκάρπα _Paperino* e il colosso den Nilo_ (_Ο Ντόναλντ Ντακ και ο κολοσσός του Νείλου_). Ο τίτλος του σημειώματος ήταν _Οδοιπορικό στη Αρχαία Αίγυπτο_.

Επειδή κι εμένα αυτό μού ήρθε στο μυαλό, απλά φανταστείτε να τύχαινε αυτό στην Ελλάδα, δηλαδή να χρειαζόταν να μετακινήσει τις συγκεκριμένες αρχαιότητες. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι αυτό το έργο δεν συγκρίνεται με το ξήλωμα ενός δρόμου και μερικών λιθαριών και δη τόσες δεκαετίες αργότερα.



* Paperino είναι το όνομα του Ντόναλντ στα ιταλικά (Paolino Paperino το πλήρες), ενώ Zio Paperone είναι ο θείος Σκρουτζ (Paperon de' Paperoni το πλήρες).


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Ελληγενή, έχεις υπόψη σου το τιτάνιο έργο που γίνεται τόσα χρόνια στην Ακρόπολη; Πήρες μυρωδιά τίποτα; Ή το θεωρείς ασήμαντο επειδή δεν μετακίνησαν βουνά για να τα πάνε από το ένα σημείο στο άλλο; Ξέρεις πόσο πιο δύσκολο είναι να βάλεις ένα θραύσμα σπονδύλου στη σωστή του θέση; (Και, όχι, δεν εννοώ αυχενικό).

Άσχετο, αλλά το θυμήθηκα: πριν χρόνια, στην ιστοσελίδα ενός ξένου συγγραφέα από αυτούς που έχω μεταφράσει, γινόταν μια συζήτηση για τις αναστηλώσεις της Ακρόπολης και όλοι εξέφραζαν το θαυμασμό τους και την αδημονία τους να δουν το έργο τελειωμένο κλπ. Και κάποιος λέει, βρε γκάιζ, νισάφι πια, there's such a thing as too much restoration, you know?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2013)

Επίσης: για τα ολυμπιακά έργα στην Αθήνα μετακινήθηκε ένα μεταβυζαντινό εκκλησάκι κάπου 1000 μέτρα ολόκληρο πάνω σε τροχιές, νομίζω, (αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω πηγή τώρα).

Και, Ελληγενή, τα μικιμάου που θυμάμαι εγώ ήταν 30 χρόνια παλιότερα.. ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

Η ίδια ιστορία είχε δημοσιευθεί το 1966 και το 1976 από το Μίκυ Μάους, αλλά δεν βλέπω να αναφέρεται στην πραγματική μετακίνηση με κάποιο σημείωμα των συντακτών. Την ιστορία έγραψε ο Ρομάνο Σκάρπα το 1961.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Η μετακόμιση των Αγίων Σαράντα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2013)

Helle, 1966... 

Α, γεια σου Μπέρνη. Χέλλε, μην υποτιμάς τις δυνατότητες των Ελλήνων τεχνικών.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Και βέβαια δεν είναι η μοναδική περίπτωση, όπως ίσως νομίζουμε.
Μεταφορά μονής Τορνικίου


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Helle, 1966...
> 
> Α, γεια σου Μπέρνη. Χέλλε, μην υποτιμάς τις δυνατότητες των Ελλήνων τεχνικών.



Άλλο η δυνατότητα κι άλλο η πραγματικότητα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2013)

Το ξέρεις ότι οι γέφυρες είναι περίεργα ζώα, έτσι;

Tacoma Narrows (1940):






Ο συντονισμός σε δράση...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

Θα μπορούσα να παραθέσω άπειρες φωτογραφίες από ελληνικά έργα. Προφανώς ξέρω την περίπτωση της Tacoma Narrows, δεδομένου ότι σπούδασα μηχανικός, όμως εκείνη η γέφυρα κατέρρευσε γιατί έτυχε να πέσει σε ένα φαινόμενο που ακόμη ήταν πρακτικά άγραφο στην μηχανική. Ο συντονισμός συχνότητας ιδιοταλάντωσης δεν συμβαίνει μόνο σε γέφυρες, πάντως.


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2013)

Ανήκομεν εις την Δύσιν, ήν εποίησαν οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι (tvxs)


----------



## Costas (May 19, 2013)

Μπουλντόζα στην (παραλία δίπλα στην) Κολόνα της Αίγινας. (tvxs)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πώς και δεν υπάρχει κάτι για Ελλάδα στο λήμμα της Wikipedia "Nazi plunder";


Όταν (και αν ποτέ) δημιουργηθεί, ίσως βρουν στοιχεία και εδώ:

*Τον Ιούνιο ο πρώτος επαναπατρισμός αρχαιοτήτων που εκλάπησαν κατά την Κατοχή*
8.000 κομμάτια αγγείων επιστρέφει μουσείο της Ομοσπονδιακής Δημοκρατίας της Γερμανίας.

Το άρθρο εδώ (Καθημερινή)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2013)

Δεν είναι φρέσκο, αλλά...

DEMRE, Turkey — In the fourth century A.D., a bishop named Nicholas transformed the city of Myra, on the Mediterranean coast of what is now Turkey, into a Christian capital.

Nicholas was later canonized, becoming the St. Nicholas of Christmas fame. Myra had a much unhappier fate.

After some 800 years as an important pilgrimage site in the Byzantine Empire it vanished — buried under 18 feet of mud from the rampaging Myros River. All that remained was the Church of St. Nicholas, parts of a Roman amphitheater and tombs cut into the rocky hills.

But now, 700 years later, Myra is reappearing.

Συνέχεια, εδώ (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2013)

http://traveldailynews.gr/news/article/55996


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2013)

Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο αυτό είχα την εξής απορία: υπάρχει όριο στον αριθμό των επισκεπτών στην Ακρόπολη; Με ποιό ρυθμό πρέπει να φεύγουν για να μπαίνουν οι άλλοι;
Επίσης, υπάρχει καμιά συνεννόηση με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια; Δηλαδή ξέρει κάποιος υπεύθυνος της Ακρόπολης ότι την τάδε ημερομηνία θα έχουν πολλή δουλειά, ώστε να προετοιμαστούν κατάλληλα ή γίνονται όλα στην τύχη και όποιος πρόλαβε τον Παρθενώνα είδε;
Επίσης: όταν λέει φύλακες εννοεί προσωπικό ασφαλείας ή υπαλλήλους του μουσείου;

Τέλος, είμαι προθυμότατη να δεχτώ ότι ήταν ανοιχτή μόνο μία θυρίδα εισόδου γιατί το προσωπικό βαριόταν να ανοίξει τις άλλες, αλλά ας τους δώσουμε κι ένα ελαφρυντικό: η μέθοδος αυτή είναι στάνταρ μέθοδος ρύθμισης της ροής εισόδου. Αντί να μπαίνουν πέντε-πέντε, μπαίνουν ένας ένας. 

ΥΓ Για να μην πω για τη διαφήμιση που θα κάνουν οι τουρίστες φεύγοντας: πήγαμε στην Ακρόπολη και είχε τόσο πολύ κόσμο που περιμέναμε δυο ώρες στην ουρά- αυτό για τους περισσότερους σημαίνει όχι ότι είναι χάλια η οργάνωση αλλά ότι είναι δημοφιλές το θέαμα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επίσης: όταν λέει φύλακες εννοεί προσωπικό ασφαλείας ή υπαλλήλους του μουσείου;


Ποιο μουσείο; Το μουσείο είναι αλλού, εδώ μιλάμε για τον αρχαιολογικό χώρο. Και φύλακες είναι αυτοί που ελέγχουν τα εισιτήρια των εισερχομένων, η καταγγελία είναι εντελώς ξεκάθαρη. Όσο για τους πόσους χωράει ταυτοχρόνως η Ακρόπολη, όποιος την έχει επισκεφτεί μπορεί να κάνει μια προσωπική εκτίμηση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Σκέφτηκα κι εγώ το ζήτημα της ροής, αλλά δύο δεδομένα δεν μου πάνε καλά: γιατί υπάρχουν τότε 4 μηχανήματα ελέγχου (και ενδεχομένως και 4 ελεγκτές); Όταν τοποθετήθηκαν τα μηχανήματα, δεν έγινε μελέτη ροής προσέλευσης; Το δεύτερο: αγωγή δεν έχει ο υπάλληλος να απαντήσει ότι έτσι ελέγχεται η ροή;

Αλλά δεν αρκεί να διαμαρτύρεται κανείς γενικά και αόριστα. Πρέπει να πάρεις ονόματα και φωτογραφίες των αραχτών και να τα στείλεις στην Όλγα και να της εξηγήσεις ότι χωρίς πυραμίδα που να δουλεύει, η ευθύνη είναι δική της. Διότι κάθεται αραχτός όποιος ξέρει ότι κανείς δεν θα τον ελέγξει και κανείς δεν θα τον εγκαλέσει.

Αν καλώς δούλευε ένας και κάθονταν πέντε, ας το έλεγε αρμοδίως το υπουργείο στην παραπονούμενη. Τώρα μείναμε με την απορία.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2013)

Παίδες, δεν ξέρω πότε πήγατε τελευταία φορά στην Ακρόπολη, αλλά αν πας μία ώρα πριν απ' το κλείσιμο σε συμβουλεύουν να έρθεις άλλη μέρα γιατί «δεν θα προλάβεις». Ατύπως το ωράριο συμπιέζεται ώστε να μην υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος στον χώρο την ώρα της λήξης του.

Επίσης σε μεγάλες ουρές σε πολιτισμένα μέρη δίνεται (α) εκτίμηση για τον χρόνο αναμονής εξαρχής, πχ σε ταμπέλα ή φωτεινό πίνακα, και/ή (β) υπάρχουν προβλέψεις για την απασχόληση με κάποιον τρόπο του κόσμου που περιμένει.

Τέλος, μην υποτιμάτε το γεγονός ότι, όπως και να το κάνουμε, οι ξεναγοί ξέρουν καλύτερα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Όλα τ' άλλα είναι straw man.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2013)

Μα γιατί έκανες αυτή την προσθήκη μετά το δικό μου μήνυμα; Δεν αμφισβήτησα την ακρίβεια της καταγγελίας. Την αποτελεσματικότητά της αμφισβήτησα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2013)

Μην παίρνεις τα πάντα προσωπικά, θα καταλήξεις δυστυχισμένος. Οι δύο πρώτες παράγραφοι αφορούν γενικά τη συζήτηση που πυροδοτείται με το #393, ενώ η τρίτη απευθύνεται στο #394.


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2013)

Δεν υποτιμώ το ότι οι ξεναγοί ξέρουν τον χώρο. Είπα επίσης ότι δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι παίζει ρόλο και η αγένεια και η τεμπελιά των υπαλλήλων. Τέλος, έχω πάει στην Ακρόπολη δύο φορές. Και τις δύο ήταν χειμώνας και ήταν πριν είκοσι χρόνια. Επομένως δεν μπορώ να κάνω καμιά προσωπική εκτίμηση για το πόσο κόσμο χωράει. Και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θεωρείται τόσο ύποπτο ή εξυπνακίστικο το ότι ρωτάω πόσο κόσμο χωράει. 

Τέλος, ουρά με εκτίμηση για τον χρόνο αναμονής και με υπόστεγο και ανεμιστήρες να ψεκάζουν νερό για τη ζέστη είδα τελευταία φορά στο Κέιπ Τάουν, στο τελεφερίκ για το Τραπεζοειδές Όρος. Στις Βερσαλίες δεν είδα τέτοιο πολιτισμό. Ούτε στο Βρετανικό Μουσείο. Προφανώς είναι θέμα του κάθε χώρου και όχι της κάθε χώρας.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2013)

Οι προσωπικές μου εμπειρίες είναι από τις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2013)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, επισήμανε κάποιος ότι αν 10000 άτομα περίμεναν μία ώρα για να μπουν μέσα ο υπάλληλος έλεγχε τρία εισιτήρια το δευτερόλεπτο.


----------



## Costas (Aug 14, 2013)

Τη μέρα εκείνη δεν ήμουν εκεί και δεν ξέρω, αλλά 10 χιλιάδες απέξω είναι προϊόν φαντασίας. Κατά την εκτίμηση τη δική μου από άλλες φορές (=χρονιές), πάνω από 800 άτομα, και πολλά λέω, δεν μπορεί να μαζευτούν στο χώρο πέριξ της εισόδου (κατά την εκτίμηση των διαδηλωτών, δεν ξέρω :)). Τα μηχανήματα συχνά κάποια είναι χαλασμένα. Επίσης, για να λειτουργήσει απρόσκοπτα το σύστημα πρέπει ουσιαστικά σε κάθε μηχάνημα να στέκει κι ένας υπάλληλος που να τοποθετεί τα εισιτήρια με το σωστό τρόπο. Ο δε ρυθμός ακύρωσης των μηχανημάτων δεν είναι αρκετά γρήγορος για τη ροή του κόσμου. Στους Δελφούς είναι όλα χαλασμένα. Αφήστε που είχαν τοποθετηθεί προ 7ετίας, υπολογίζω, και άρχισαν να "λειτουργούν" πέρσι-πρόπερσι (και αμέσως άρχισαν να χαλάνε). Τα είχαν μάλιστα βάλει τόσο κοντά-κοντά, ώστε δεν περνούσαν τα αναπηρικά καροτσάκια· τελικά ξήλωσαν ένα. Μετά από μερικά χρόνια απραξίας, και χωρίς να έχουν λειτουργήσει ποτέ (αφού δεν είχαν παραληφθεί τα αντίστοιχα μηχανήματα έκδοσης εισιτηρίων με γραμμωτό κώδικα), βλέπω έναν τεχνικό να 'χει ανοίξει ένα και να σκαλίζει. Τον ρωτάω: "α, θα τα βάλετε [επιτέλους, από μέσα μου] σε λειτουργία;" "Όχι!" "Τότε γιατί τα φτιάχνετε;" "Δεν έχει σημασία, συντήρηση!" Τελικά τώρα κάποιοι λένε ότι χαλάνε λόγω ήλιου. Πόσο κοστίζει ένα στέγαστρο; Στις Μυκήνες τα ίδια, στην Επίδαυρο τα ίδια. Στην Ολυμπία έχουν δυο υπαλλήλους και μια πόρτα, χωρίς μηχανήματα, και κυλάνε όλα μια χαρά και γρήγορα. Υποτίθεται ότι τα βάλαν για να περιορίσουν τις ρεμούλες με τα εισιτήρια, αλλά είμαι περίεργος αν ο ισολογισμός δίνει θετικό αποτέλεσμα.

Το ύφος της καταγγελίας είναι ποταπό. "Φυλακάκος", "δημοσιοϋπαλληλάκι" κττ. Κοινωνικός κανιβαλισμός ένθεν και ένθεν, όπως πάντα: οι μεν λοιδορούν τους δε και αντιστρόφως. Αρκεί να διαβάσει κανείς τα σχόλια κάτω από το άρθρο για να δει τι κακία και ανθρωποφαγία αλλά και μικρόνοια επικρατεί. Το ψάρι όμως βρομάει απ' το κεφάλι.

Τα κρουαζιερόπλοια τώρα δεν επιβαρύνουν τα μηχανήματα τόσο πολύ στην Ακρόπολη , γιατί τα περισσότερα πρακτορεία shore excursion έχουν ανθρώπους που προαγοράζουν εισιτήρια παλαιού τύπου, με τα οποία ο κόσμος περνάει γύρω-γύρω από τα μηχανήματα για να μπει, φυσικά. Είδαν δηλαδή ότι αν πέρναγαν τις μάζες αυτές μέσα από τα μηχανήματα, ζήτω που καήκαμε, και τους εξαίρεσαν κατά κάποιον τρόπο. Άρα από τις χιλιάδες τους επιβάτες των κρουαζ/πλοιων πολύ λίγοι θα επιβάρυναν τη ροή μέσα από τα μηχανήματα εκείνη την ημέρα· αλλά είπα, δεν ήμουν εκεί, δεν ξέρω. Τον φωτογραφήσαντα τον ξέρω, τέτοιες φωτογραφίες και βίντεο, όσες θέλεις· τις προηγούμενες χρονιές είχε πολύ μεγαλύτερα τέτοια "λοκάουτ"! Μετά εδέησαν (ήθελε πολύ μυαλό και σκέψη...) να βάλουν σκοινιά και να φτιάξουν μια πορεία μαιανδρική. Από τότε εξομαλύνθηκε σημαντικά η ροή. Την κυρία και τον πράκτορα πρώτη φορά τους ακούω αλλά το ύφος, επαναλαμβάνω, της καταγγελίας είναι hargneux, όπως λένε οι Γάλλοι.

Η συμπεριφορά των υπαλλήλων της εισόδου προς τους τουρίστες είναι γενικά καλή, η δε δουλειά τους έχει στρες.

Αν η Ακρόπολη κλείνει στις π.χ. 19.00, αυτό σημαίνει ότι στις 19.00 μπαίνει λουκέτο στην έξοδο και φεύγουν όλοι για τα σπίτια τους. Οπότε για να αδειάσουν ένα χώρο σαν την Ακρόπολη χρειάζονται σαφώς 20' λεπτά, ώστε να γίνει και με την απαιτούμενη ευγένεια και χαμόγελο, γιατί αλλιώς θα υπάρχουν καταγγελίες ότι είναι ανάγωγοι κλπ. Οπότε κάποια στιγμή (δεν θυμάμαι πότε) παύουν να εκδίδουν εισιτήρια. Επίσης πρέπει να ενημερώσουν τον επισκέπτη ότι ουσιαστικά διαθέτει μόνο π.χ. 30'-40', γιατί αλλιώς θα 'ρθει μετά αυτός και θα διαμαρτύρεται ότι πλήρωσε 12 ευρώ τζάμπα.

Το σπαστικό που μου έχει τύχει είναι να βγαίνει ο κόσμος στο κλείσιμο και να 'χει κλείσει η τουαλέτα ένα τέταρτο νωρίτερα. Βέβαια η γυναίκα (που ήταν μέσα, απλώς είχε κλειδώσει και δεν άνοιγε) έλεγε πως είχε τελειώσει η βάρδια της κι ότι αν άνοιγε θα 'πρεπε μετά να ξανακαθαρίζει πριν φύγει, οπότε θα 'πρεπε να κάθεται παραπάνω κλπ. Άντε βγάλε άκρη.

Για την ώρα άφιξης των κρ/πλοιων στον Πειραιά, λογικά είναι θέμα διαλόγου αρχιφυλακείου Ακρόπολης / υπουργείου - πρακτορείων shore excursion - κρ/πλοιων. Αυτοί έχουν το καρπούζι και το μαχαίρι. Οι ώρες του χαμού είναι 9-12, αποφεύγετέ τις. Ακόμα καλύτερα αργότερα, έστω κι αν βράζει. Φίνα είναι στις 8 και 5.30-7.30.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2013)

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση και τον κόπο σου — αλλά και επειδή εξαίρεις τον τρόπο που πρέπει να λέγονται πράγματα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2013)

Κι εγώ ουσιαστικά τον Κώστα περίμενα να πει τι γίνεται, που τα ξέρει από πρώτο χέρι.


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2013)

Χτες είδα ένα ρεπορτάζ (οΘντκ) του Μέγκα για το ίδιο θέμα, μόνο που αυτή τη φορά επικεντρωνόταν στις ουρές για την έκδοση εισιτηρίου και όχι στις δήθεν ουρές για να διαβείς την είσοδο του αρχαιολογικού χώρου. Ότι δεν έχει στέγαστρο παρά το ότι η αναμονή μπορεί να είναι πολύ μεγάλη (ακούστηκε πάλι το περί μίας ώρας, που το θεωρώ υπερβολικό). Ότι δεν λειτούργησαν ποτέ τα δύο αυτόματα εκδοτικά μηχανήματα, λόγω...τεχνικού κωλύματος. Πράγματι, ουδέποτε λειτούργησαν, κάποιος όμως (ελπίζω να) έχει πληρωθεί (μετά από τόσα χρόνια πια...) για την προμήθειά τους. Άνθρωποι δεν πρόκειται να γίνουμε ποτέ. Μίλησαν τρεις ξεναγοί και μερικοί τουρίστες, ένας από τους οποίους έπνεε μένεα γιατί δεν βρήκε νερό να αγοράσει στην καντίνα, μόνο που δεν πρόσεξε ότι υπάρχουν μέσα στο χώρο μηχανήματα που πουλάνε εμφιαλωμένο προς 35 λεπτά το μπουκάλι (ούτε και ο δημοσιογράφος φάνηκε να το ξέρει, αλλιώς θα ενημέρωνε το κοινό ότι νερό υπάρχει). Ο αρχιφύλακας μίλησε στο τηλέφωνο, και δυσκολευόμουν να καταλάβω τι έλεγε. Αν το Μέγκα ήθελε να κάνει πραγματικό ρεπορτάζ, θα του είχε ζητήσει κανονική συνέντευξη, δεν θα τον έβγαζε απλώς στο τηλέφωνο. Αλλά αν είχαμε κανάλια που να κάνουν πραγματικά ρεπορτάζ, σύντομα μεν, για το δελτίο ειδήσεων, αλλά πραγματικά και όχι σκηνοθετημένο τσίρκο, τότε δεν θα ήμασταν η Μπανανία που είμαστε.

Σχετικά με τα μηχανήματα έκδοσης στους Δελφούς που είχα γράψει ότι αγοράστηκαν μετά τα μηχανήματα ακύρωσης, η υπάλληλος μού είπε πως όχι, μαζί είχαν αγοραστεί, και μαζί...δεν λειτούργησαν επί χρόνια. Γιατί; Δεν ήξερε.

Παλιά στους γκισέδες έλεγε "Οι ξεναγοί έχουν προτεραιότητα". Φέτος το άλλαξαν, και γράφει (το νόημα) "προτεραιότητα έχουν μόνο οι ΑΜΕΑ". Αφού λοιπόν μας έκαναν καψονάκια για μερικές μέρες, σιγά-σιγά επανήλθαμε (ευλόγως και δικαίως) στην προτέρα κατάσταση, απλώς το χαρτί λέει άλλα. Ελλάς, η χώρα του θεσμοθετημένου ψέματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2013)

Εντάξει, για το Μέγκα μιλάμε. Απορώ ειλικρινά τι είδους κόσμος ενημερώνεται από τις ειδήσεις του Μέγκα.


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2013)

Δεν το λέω επειδή είμαι οπαδός του Μέγκα, αλλά ποιο είναι το καλύτερο κανάλι που κάνει σοβαρά ρεπορτάζ στο δελτίο του;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2013)

Είναι πολύ καλή η ερώτησή σου. Ειδήσεις βλέπω πάρα πολύ σπάνια στην τηλεόραση και το κανάλι της επιλογής μου ήταν η ΝΕΤ (Θεός σχωρέστην). Ειδικά όμως από το δελτίο του Μέγκα θα προτιμούσα οποιοδήποτε άλλο, ακόμα και του Σταρ (που μπορεί να δείχνει κώλους, αλλά είναι λιγότερο του κώλου). Το Μέγκα είναι η χαρά της παραπληροφόρησης και της προπαγάνδας. Σαν κανάλι το Μέγκα μού άρεσε, γιατί είχε πάντα πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα. Τώρα δεν έχει ούτε αυτό.


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2013)

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω για το Μέγκα. Τώρα, για τα άλλα κανάλια...


----------



## Costas (Sep 25, 2013)

The Greek and Roman togas make a new sort of sense when we learn that the production of the cloth from which the garments were made was so labour intensive that the material was considered too precious to cut, and so the custom of draping evolved. (Commerce, fantasy, fetishism, από το Prospect Magazine)


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2013)

Πάω στο άρθρο και πάνω πάνω διαβάζω τη λεζάντα: Brooke Shields in her controversial 1976 Calvin Klein ad, και σκέφτομαι ότι πολύ αναπτυγμένο δεκάχρονο ήταν η Μπρουκ Σήλντς το '76, και ότι τη συγκεκριμένη διαφήμιση και μερικές παρεμφερείς τις θυμάμαι αργότερα, πολύ αργότερα, την εποχή που ήθελα κι εγώ τέτοια πόδια όταν θα μεγάλωνα (μουάχαχαχαχα). Συμπέρασμα: είμαι σαν την νεαρή της πρώτης παραγράφου.


----------



## Costas (Sep 28, 2013)

21 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013
ΑΝΟΙΚΤΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ


Άρχισα να παρέχω τις υπηρεσίες μου στη Νεμέα τον Ιούνιο του 1973. Από τότε αγόρασα γη και δημιούργησα ένα αρχαιολογικό πάρκο, κατασκεύασα και εξόπλισα ένα Μουσείο, άρχισα την αναστήλωση του Ναού του Νεμείου Διός, έφερα στο φως το αρχαίο στάδιο με τη θολωτή του είσοδο, διαμόρφωσα το χώρο και το στάδιο, καθιέρωσα την Αναβίωση των αρχαίων Νεμέων Αγώνων (www.nemeangames.org), έκανα πολλές ανασκαφές και δημοσίευσα τα αποτελέσματά τους. Όλα αυτά έγιναν με χορηγίες που εξασφάλισα από Αμερικανούς ιδιώτες, με τελική κατάληξη τη δωρεά όλης της αγορασμένης γης με τα μνημεία στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο.
Θα επιθυμούσα να ασχοληθώ πλέον μόνο με τα τελευταία δύο αντικείμενα (αποτελέσματα ανασκαφών και δημοσιεύσεις) αλλά πάντα προσέβλεπα στην αξιοποίηση του ερευνητικού μου έργου ως βάσης για μια εκπαιδευτική εμπειρία, που θα έδινε στον κάθε επισκέπτη της Νεμέας την ευκαιρία να μάθει ακόμα περισσότερα για τις αρχαιοελληνικές ρίζες του. Και αυτή η προσπάθεια έχει πετύχει: το καλοκαίρι του 1973, οι επισκέπτες στο Ναό του Νεμείου Διός ήταν μόνο ένας. Τον περασμένο χρόνο ξεπέρασαν τους 50.000, από όλο τον κόσμο.
Στις 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013, εκδικάζεται η υπόθεση παραμονής ή όχι στις θέσεις τους επτά εκτάκτων φυλάκων του αρχαιολογικού χώρου και του Μουσείου Νεμέας, που είχαν καταφύγει σε «ασφαλιστικά μέτρα». Εάν αυτοί απολυθούν, μένουν εν ενεργεία μόνο τρεις ημερήσιοι φύλακες, οι οποίοι δεν επαρκούν για να κρατηθεί ο χώρος και το Μουσείο ανοικτά στο κοινό. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι επισκέπτες θα τα βρίσκουν, πλέον, όλα κλειστά.
Εάν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, θα κοιτάζω τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέπτη και θα συνειδητοποιώ πόσο ανόητος και αιθεροβάμων ήμουν. Θα έχω πετάξει στα αζήτητα όλη μου τη ζωή.


Στέφανος Γ. Μίλλερ
Ομότιμος Καθηγητής του Πανεπιστημίου της Καλιφόρνιας στο Μπέρκλεϊ
Ομότιμος Διευθυντής Ανασκαφών Νεμέας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2013)

*Αξιοποιείται η παλαιότερη σωζόμενη οικία της Αθήνας*
Κτήριο - Μουσείο η οικία Μπενιζέλων στην Πλάκα

_(Ναυτεμπορική)_


----------



## bernardina (Oct 18, 2013)

Χαίρομαι


----------



## Earion (Nov 3, 2013)

*Άνοιξε μετά από δύο αιώνες το Ζινζιρλί Τζαμί στις Σέρρες*

Μετά από δύο αιώνες άνοιξε τις πύλες του το τέμενος Ζινζιρλί τζαμί στην πόλη των Σερρών, αποκαλύπτοντας ένα κόσμημα της ιστορίας της ισλαμικής αρχιτεκτονικής, ένα εκπληκτικό κτίσμα της σχολής Σινάν, που διέπρεψε στην Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία για τα αρχιτεκτονικά της σχέδια.







_Ελευθεροτυπία _31.10.2013, με εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες (η τελευταία των οποίων δεν ανήκει στο Ζιντζιρλί αλλά στο τζαμί του Αχμέτ Πασά). Οι Σέρρες έχουν περισσότερα από ένα και θαυμάσια δείγματα παλαιότατης οθωμανικής αρχιτεκτονικής.


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2013)

Επιτέλους! Ωστόσο, με τόσα τζαμιά στις Σέρρες και δεν μπορούν να βρουν ένα για την προσευχή των μουσουλμάνων; Τς τς τς.... Επίσης είναι εντυπωσιακό πώς το άρθρο, ενώ μιλάει για το "στρώμα καταστροφής του 1913", δεν καταφέρνει να διανοηθεί ότι θα έπρεπε ίσως να ενημερώσει (αφού πρώτα ενημερωθεί;...) τι ήταν αυτή η καταστροφή. Ευτυχώς που ανέλαβε (για άλλους λόγους) ένας σχολιαστής... Να και μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες, δικές μου του 2009, από το τζαμί αυτό. [1][2][3][4][5]. Στην [5] φαίνονται τα ίχνη από τον κατεδαφισμένο μιναρέ, υποθέτω.

Και το Μπεζεστένι, σε κεντρικότατο σημείο της πόλης, όπου στεγάζεται το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο, είναι ωραίο χτίριο.

[Αν βρεθείτε στις Σέρρες, μην παραλείψετε να φάτε ένα γλυκό ή να πιείτε ένα τσάι στην Άρτεμις (μη καπνιστικό! :up:), το πιο κουκλίστικο μαγαζί της Ελλάδας [1][2]- συμφωνεί ο Ζάζουλας;]


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2013)

...
Ωραίες φωτογραφίες, Κώστα, ευχαριστώ!

Το Μπεζεστένι στη Λεξιλογία: οπτικά στο *γαϊτάνι*, γλωσσικά στο *bedesten = μπεζεστένι*.

Για τον Σινάν, στο *κουρσούμι*, όπου και πληροφορίες για και φωτογραφίες από το τέμενος του Οσμάν Σαχ, το Κουρσούμ Τζαμί, που λειτουργεί κάμποσα χρόνια τώρα σαν χώρος εκθέσεων και ήπιων πολιτιστικών εκδηλώσεων. Από το εσωτερικό του, όταν ευκαιρήσω να τις ξεδιαλέξω.


----------



## Costas (Nov 15, 2013)

Χαμηλάκης και Υφαντίδης, Φωτογραφικό δοκίμιο για τις "άλλες Ακροπόλεις".

Μ' άρεσαν τα πέτρινα τουρμπάνια από τους μουσουλμανικούς τάφους καθώς και τα λογοπαίγνια mono-chrony, corpo-reality, material and cyber-real. Αντιθέτως, το walking passed us πρέπει να είναι λάθος αθέλητο, όπως σίγουρα τα ascend-descend αντί για ascent-descent. Επίσης, το no photos allowed για το Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης, που αναφέρει, ισχύει τώρα μόνο για τη ράμπα και τα αρχαϊκά. Για την απουσία κάθε μνείας της μεταρωμαϊκής ιστορίας της Ακρόπολης από το Μουσείο --εκ παραλλήλου με ό,τι ισχύει στην ίδια την Ακρόπολη--, έχει απόλυτο δίκιο. Ούτε καν μια _μακέτα_ για τη φάση της τουρκοκρατίας, για να μη μιλήσουμε για εκθέματα --βυζαντινά, φράγκικα, τούρκικα.

Κατά τα άλλα, ανθρωπολογικό στιλ. Δεν λέει τίποτα λάθος, ίσα-ίσα, σωστά πράματα επισημαίνει, αλλά βρε παιδί μου, δεν με ενθουσιάζει αυτό το ύφος γραφής, έχει κάτι το ναρκισσιστικό, το περισπούδαστο. Ίσως όμως απλώς εγώ να είμαι βαρύς, μονόχνωτος και ζαροφρύδης, δεν ξέρω. Η ιδέα πάντως του φωτο-μπλόγκ (http://theotheracropolis.com) από το οποίο έχει τραβηχτεί το δοκίμιο, είναι πολύ καλή.


----------



## Costas (Nov 20, 2013)

*Πέντε καταδίκες για τη ληστεία στο Μουσείο της Αρχαίας Ολυμπίας*
Επιβλήθηκαν ποινές κάθειρξης από 6 έως 17 έτη
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: 20:49
Πέντε καταδίκες για τη ληστεία στο Μουσείο της Αρχαίας Ολυμπίας
(Το Βήμα)
Ένοχοι [ΣΣ. καιρό είχα να δω σε εφημερίδα κεφαλαίο με τόνο] κρίθηκαν οι κατηγορούμενοι για την υπόθεση της ληστείας στο παλαιό Μουσείο της Αρχαίας Ολυμπίας, που είχε γίνει στις 17 Φεβρουαρίου του 2012. Στους κατηγορούμενους επιβλήθηκαν ποινές κάθειρξης από έξι έως 17 έτη.

Το δικαστήριο επέβαλε στον 41χρονο ο οποίος είχε πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο στη ληστεία και είχε προσπαθήσει να πουλήσει ένα αρχαίο χρυσό μυκηναϊκό δαχτυλίδι, ποινή κάθειρξης 17 χρόνων.

Σε δυο άλλους κατηγορουμένους, οι οποίοι είχαν πάει στη συνάντηση για την πώληση του δακτυλιδιού, επιβλήθηκαν ποινές κάθειρξης επτά χρόνων στον καθένα.

Επίσης, σε δύο ακόμη κατηγορουμένους, που κρίθηκαν ένοχοι για την εμπλοκή τους στην υπόθεση, επιβλήθηκαν ποινές κάθειρξης έξι χρόνων στον καθένα.

Οι ποινές που επιβλήθηκαν στους κατηγορουμένους δεν έχουν ανασταλτικό χαρακτήρα και έτσι θα οδηγηθούν στις φυλακές.

_Και γιατί δε λέει τα ονόματά τους, από πού ήταν, κλπ.;_


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2013)

Costas said:


> _Και γιατί δε λέει τα ονόματά τους, από πού ήταν, κλπ.;_


Ούτε εδώ λέει ονόματα (μόνο αρχικά, λες και ήταν ανήλικοι), αλλά πάντως έχει λίγα στοιχεία παραπάνω: http://www.dete.gr/news.php?article_id=181747.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2013)

Γενικά, τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ παρατραβάνε μέχρι γελοιότητας την προστασία των ονομάτων και των προσώπων ακόμα και ατόμων που διαπράττουν σεξουαλικά εγκλήματα σε βάρος ανηλίκων, πόσο μάλλον όταν πρόκειται για απλή ληστεία...


----------



## Costas (Nov 21, 2013)

Μήπως υπάρχει κανένας κώδικας δεοντολογίας για πρωτόδικες ποινές (που φυσικά τον παραβαίνουν όποτε θέλουν ακόμα και για απλούς συλληφθέντες ή για υπόδικες); Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω διαβάσει κάτι σχετικά, απλώς σπάω το κεφάλι μου γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο. Ή μήπως παίζει το ότι ένας από τους καταδικασθέντες είναι, λέει, πρώην εργολάβος της Πάτρας; Μυστήρια πράματα...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 22, 2013)

Στον τοίχο μιας φίλης, όπου υπήρχε αυτή η ανακοίνωση για μια εκδήλωση στο Ίδρυμα Θεοχαράκη βρήκα την εκπληκτική φωτογραφία που θα δείτε παρακάτω. 

Είναι ο Αντίνοος των Δελφών
ο διάσημος για την ομορφιά του νέος από τη Βιθυνία και αγαπημένος σύντροφος του αυτοκράτορα Αδριανού, [που] πνίγηκε σχεδόν έφηβος στα νερά του Νείλου πιστεύοντας, σύμφωνα με μια παλιά παράδοση, ότι η θυσία του αυτή θα παρατείνει τη ζωή του προστάτη του.







Και, όχι, δεν μιλάω γι' αυτή την εικόνα, όσο κι αν είναι θαυμάσια.

Εννοώ την απίστευτη στιγμή της αποκάλυψης του αγάλματος μέσα από τα σπλάχνα της γης. Γι' αυτήν εδώ την εικόνα μιλάω:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2013)

Μπέρνη, πρόσθεσα την εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία στο ποστ σου, για να μη χαθεί ποτέ από τη Λέξι.
Ελπίζουμε να πείσεις τη φίλη σου να γίνει μέλος για να μας φέρνει κι από εδώ άλλα τέτοια όμορφα θέματα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2013)

*Αρχαία Νεμέα: «Τόση ομορφιά κινδυνεύει να μείνει χωρίς επισκέπτες»* 
Ο καθηγητής Μίλλερ μιλάει στη LiFO, κοιτάζοντας τον ναό του Δία τον οποίο αναστήλωσε το 1983.

Όψεις της ελληνικής καφρίλας, διαχρονικά.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 27, 2013)

Στη γνωστή εκτός εμπορίου και με ελεύθερη διαδικτυακή πρόσβαση σειρά του Ιδρύματος Λάτση κυκλοφόρησε ο τόμος ο αφιερωμένος στις Αιγές, γραμμένος από την Αγγελική Κοτταρίδη.

Ακόμη και στους εξοικειωμένους, ο πλούτος και η ποιότητα του υλικού εντυπωσιάζουν έτσι συγκεντρωμένα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2013)

Ευχαριστούμε! Φάτε μάτια ψάρια, πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες, πραγματικά, και η ανάδειξη των χρωμάτων καταπληκτική.

Με ξένισε (να πω και το αρνητικό μου) στη σελ. 353, στη λεζάντα, που λέει "τη σκηνή παρακολουθεί καθιστός ο Μεγαλέξανδρος", τόσο για την άστοχη (και ιδεολογική;) χρήση αυτής της λέξης σ' ένα βιβλίο αρχαιολογίας όσο και για τον ίδιο τον άκυρο τύπο Μεγαλέξαν*δ*ρος, με δέλτα.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 27, 2013)

Costas said:


> Με ξένισε (να πω και το αρνητικό μου) στη σελ. 353, στη λεζάντα, που λέει "τη σκηνή παρακολουθεί καθιστός ο Μεγαλέξανδρος", τόσο για την άστοχη (και ιδεολογική; ) χρήση αυτής της λέξης σ' ένα βιβλίο αρχαιολογίας όσο και για τον ίδιο τον άκυρο τύπο Μεγαλέξαν*δ*ρος, με δέλτα.



Δίκιο έχεις για τον γλωσσικό ευπρεπισμό, αν και το μείζον πρόβλημα στη λεζάντα είναι (ακόμη κι αν δεχόταν κανείς την ταύτιση) η ίδια η χρήση του τύπου Μεγαλέξαντρος, που θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά για πολύ μεταγενέστερες εποχές και σε συμφραζόμενα αναφοράς στη μυθιστορία του Αλεξάνδρου και στη λαϊκή εικόνα του στους νεότερους χρόνους. Να πούμε, παρεμπιπτόντως, κι αν δεν είναι ήδη γνωστό, ότι ο Αλέξανδρος δεν ονομάστηκε ποτέ Μέγας εν ζωή.


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2013)

Αυτό νομίζω ότι λέω στο πρώτο σκέλος της ένστασής μου: _τόσο για την άστοχη (και ιδεολογική;) χρήση αυτής της λέξης σ' ένα βιβλίο αρχαιολογίας_.

Για την ίδια την ταύτιση, δεν είμαι αρμόδιος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2013)

Είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακός ο τόμος, δεν ξέρεις πού να αρχίσεις και πού να τελειώσεις και τι να πρωτοσχολιάσεις. Ένα πράγμα, μόνο: Αν γνωρίζαμε στοιχειωδώς περισσότερα για την αρχαία ζωγραφική, έχω την αίσθηση ότι η ιστορία και της βυζαντινής αλλά και της αναγεννησιακής ζωγραφικής θα ήταν γραμμένη πολύ διαφορετικά. Θαυμάστε τη «Μαντόνα των Αιγών» (σελ. 85) και το «Κυνήγι του κάπρου και ο Αλέξανδρος» στις σελ. 362-363 (στο τέλος). Δείτε τον πολεμιστή στη σελ. 354 (και σκεφτείτε πόσους Ρωμαίους αυτοκράτορες έχετε δει να απεικονίζονται αιώνες αργότερα στην ίδια στάση).


----------



## pidyo (Dec 27, 2013)

Costas said:


> Για την ίδια την ταύτιση, δεν είμαι αρμόδιος.



Οι αρχαιολόγοι της Βεργίνας έχουν γενικώς μια τάση να κυνηγούν ταυτίσεις στην εικονιστική τέχνη. Η πλειονότητα της επιστημονικής κοινότητας το αποφεύγει όταν δεν επιβάλλεται από τα πράγματα (π.χ. κεντρικές φιγούρες στην τοιχογραφία του κυνηγιού).


----------



## pidyo (Dec 27, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ένα πράγμα, μόνο: Αν γνωρίζαμε στοιχειωδώς περισσότερα για την αρχαία ζωγραφική, έχω την αίσθηση ότι η ιστορία και της βυζαντινής αλλά και της αναγεννησιακής ζωγραφικής θα ήταν γραμμένη πολύ διαφορετικά.


Σε πρώτη φάση είναι αρκετά ξεκάθαρο πλέον πως η ζωγραφική της Πομπηίας, το γνωστότερο σύνολο αρχαίας ζωγραφικής μισόν αιώνα πριν, βάσει του οποίου αναγκαστικά ξεκινούσε και συχνά τελείωνε κάθε κουβέντα για την αρχαία ζωγραφική, αποτελεί καθαρά παράγωγο καλλιτεχνικό ρεύμα των εξελίξεων της ζωγραφικής στον ελληνικό χώρο κατά την ύστερη κλασική και ελληνιστική περίοδο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2013)

Απορία: εμείς δεν ξέρουμε πολλά για την αρχαία ζωγραφική. Οι αρχαίοι όμως δεν ήξεραν για τη ζωγραφική που είχε προηγηθεί; 
Μπορεί ένα έργο ζωγραφικής να μην διατηρείται χίλια χρόνια, αλλά ένα-δυο αιώνες διατηρείται.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 27, 2013)

SBE said:


> Απορία: εμείς δεν ξέρουμε πολλά για την αρχαία ζωγραφική. Οι αρχαίοι όμως δεν ήξεραν για τη ζωγραφική που είχε προηγηθεί;
> Μπορεί ένα έργο ζωγραφικής να μην διατηρείται χίλια χρόνια, αλλά ένα-δυο αιώνες διατηρείται.



Σαφώς και ήξεραν και μάλιστα οι γνωστοί ζωγράφοι ήταν μεγάλοι σταρ στον καλλιτεχνικό κόσμο της εποχής. Μπροστά στη φήμη ενός Απελλή, οποιοσδήποτε σπουδαίος γλύπτης ήταν μάλλον παρακατιανός.


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2013)

Πρόσφατα το ΕΙΕ διοργάνωσε ένα διεθνές διήμερο συνέδριο στο Μουσείο Ακρόπολης που εστίαζε στο θέμα του χρώματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2013)

Costas said:


> Πρόσφατα το ΕΙΕ διοργάνωσε ένα διεθνές διήμερο συνέδριο στο Μουσείο Ακρόπολης που εστίαζε στο θέμα του χρώματος.


Σχετικά με αυτό, ενώ γνώριζα ότι αρχαία κτίρια και αγάλματα ήταν χρωματισμένα, δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι το ίδιο μπορεί εύλογα να συνέβαινε και με τις επιτύμβιες στήλες όπως μερικές πανέμορφα χρωματισμένες που απεικονίζονται στο βιβλίο των Αιγών...


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2013)

Υπάρχουν εδώ και χρόνια στο Αρχ. Μουσ. Βόλου (εννοώ πολύ πριν από την έκθεση της Βεργίνας), αλλά και μερικές (αρκετά σβησμένες όμως) στο Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό.

Edit: Ειρήσθω ότι εκ του φυσικού δεν είναι ποτέ τόσο πανέμορφες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ειρήσθω ότι εκ του φυσικού δεν είναι ποτέ τόσο πανέμορφες...


Εννοείται... :)

Στο μουσείο του Βόλου δεν ήμουν ποτέ, αλλά απορώ γιατί δεν το πρόσεξα ποτέ στο Εθνικό. Ίσως επειδή, όπως λες, είναι αρκετά σβησμένες.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 27, 2013)

Costas said:


> Υπάρχουν εδώ και χρόνια στο Αρχ. Μουσ. Βόλου (εννοώ πολύ πριν από την έκθεση της Βεργίνας), αλλά και μερικές (αρκετά σβησμένες όμως) στο Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό.
> 
> Edit: Ειρήσθω ότι εκ του φυσικού δεν είναι ποτέ τόσο πανέμορφες...



Σ' εκείνες του Βόλου που είναι ευρήματα εκατονταετίας και όχι πολύ καλά συντηρημένες όντως τα χρώματα χάνονται σιγά σιγά. Της Βεργίνας πολλές διατηρούν ακόμη τα χρώματά τους σε καλό βαθμό.



drsiebenmal said:


> Σχετικά με αυτό, ενώ γνώριζα ότι αρχαία κτίρια και αγάλματα ήταν χρωματισμένα, δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι το ίδιο μπορεί εύλογα να συνέβαινε και με τις επιτύμβιες στήλες όπως μερικές πανέμορφα χρωματισμένες που απεικονίζονται στο βιβλίο των Αιγών...


Ο κανόνας ήταν το χρώμα στις επιτύμβιες. Στη χειρότερη θα είχαν χρώμα στην κοίτη των γραμμάτων (συχνά εναλλάξ κόκκινο και μαύρο) και έναν κόκκινο φιόγκο στον κορμό. Συχνά είχαν και παράσταση. Κάποτε είμαστε σχεδόν βέβαιοι γι' αυτό: δεν ξέρω αν έχετε δει επιτύμβιες στήλες με ένα έντονο «άδειο» βάθυσμα στον κορμό· είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι στο βάθυσμα βρισκόταν ζωγραφική παράσταση. Παραστάσεις υπήρχαν ακόμη κι όταν δεν το υποπτευόμαστε: πρόσφατες απόπειρες ειδικής φωτογράφισης με υπέρυθρο έδειξαν ότι και πολλές από τις ακόσμητες στήλες που δεν υποπτευόμασταν ότι είχαν γραπτή παράσταση είχαν στην πραγματικότητα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοείται... :)
> 
> Στο μουσείο του Βόλου δεν ήμουν ποτέ, αλλά απορώ γιατί δεν το πρόσεξα ποτέ στο Εθνικό. Ίσως επειδή, όπως λες, είναι αρκετά σβησμένες.



Άμα ξαναπάς, πριν από τον Αριστόδικο (εκείνον με την αστερωτή κόμμωση στο εφηβαίο) δεξιά είναι δύο στήλες. Η μιά έχει έναν κόκορα κι η άλλη έναν με γενειάδα και κάνθαρο. Αλλά πρέπει να πας γυρεύοντας...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2014)

*Έργα αποκατάστασης στον Ιερό Βράχο*

Στην εξωτερική πλευρά του νότιου τείχους της Ακρόπολης θα εστιασθούν οι εργασίες, τις οποίες θα πραγματοποιήσει η Υπηρεσία Συντήρησης Μνημείων Ακρόπολης, έχοντας εξασφαλίσει τη θετική γνωμοδότηση του Κεντρικού Αρχαιολογικού Συμβουλίου. [...]

Της _Χριστίνας Σανούδου_, στην *Καθημερινή*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2014)

*Cultural connections with Europe found in ancient Jordanian settlement*

Swedish archaeologists in Jordan led by Professor Peter M. Fischer from the University of Gothenburg have excavated a nearly 60-metre long well-preserved building from 1100 B.C. in the ancient settlement Tell Abu al-Kharaz. The building is from an era characterized by major migration.

New finds support the theory that groups of the so-called Sea Peoples emigrated to Tell Abu al-Kharaz. They derive from Southern or Eastern Europe and settled in the Eastern Mediterranean region all the way to the Jordan Valley.

"We have evidence that culture from present Europe is represented in Tell Abu al-Kharaz. A group of the Sea Peoples of European descent, Philistines, settled down in the city," says Peter Fischer. "We have, for instance, found pottery resembling corresponding items from Greece and Cyprus in terms of form and decoration, and also cylindrical loom weights for textile production that could be found in central and south-east Europe around the same time.

Η συνέχεια εδώ (_ScienceDaily_).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2014)

*Σπάνιο άγαλμα του θεού Απόλλωνα ανακαλύφθηκε στη Λωρίδα της Γάζας* (_Καθημερινή_ από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ)


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2014)

Το άρθρο είναι προφανώς μεταφρασμένο αλλά όχι προσαρμοσμένο. 
Αναρωτιόμουν αν στην Ελλάδα χρειάζεται να πεις ότι πρόκειται για άγαλμα του *θεού* Απόλλωνα- και μέσα στο κείμενο "του Έλληνα θεού Απόλλωνα". 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση το άγαλμα που ανακαλύφθηκε να ήταν του Απόλλωνα Καλαμαριάς; Του Απόλλωνα Σφακιανάκη; Του Απόλλωνα 13;


----------



## pidyo (Feb 10, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Σπάνιο άγαλμα του θεού Απόλλωνα ανακαλύφθηκε στη Λωρίδα της Γάζας* (_Καθημερινή_ από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ)



Όπως μόλις σχολίασα αλλού, εμένα εντύπωση μου έκανε η μοναδική, νομίζω, ολόσωμη φωτογραφία του αγάλματος, πάνω σε μια κουβέρτα με στρουμφάκια.

Μοναδικό εύρημα πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2014)

Όταν άκουσα την ερώτηση της δημοσιογράφου στον Κλούνεϊ, χαμογέλασα αμήχανα, περίπου όπως έκανε αμέσως μετά η διασημότητα. Όταν όμως συνέχισε η δημοσιογράφος, δεν ένιωθα την ανάγκη να είμαι ευγενικός, όπως έκανε ο ηθοποιός. Σε κάποιους φίλους έστειλα ένα μονολεκτικό «Pathetic!». Τη σκυτάλη του «pathetic» πήραν τα κανάλια και ο υπουργός. Την ανάλυση του δικού μου «pathetic» έτυχε να διαβάσω σήμερα στον Πετρουλάκη.

*Άλλο 12 θεοί, άλλο συμμορία των 12*
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.ellada&id=31672


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Αντιγράφω από εκεί και το πρώτο σχόλιο:

Σήμερα (11/2/2014) στη συνέντευξη τύπου της ταινίας "Monuments men" στο ΛΟΝΔΙΝΟ η ιστορία συνεχίστηκε και τώρα πια (2 μέρες μετά) οι δηλώσεις του George Clooney ήταν ψαγμένες. Φρόντισε και έμαθε όπως θα δείτε στο πιο κάτω link και όπως ο ίδιος παραδέχεται. 
Στο "παιχνίδι" των δηλώσεων υπέρ της επιστροφής μπήκε και ο Bill Marey. [sic]
Στο 10:30 θα δείτε την ερώτηση και τις δηλώσεις: 
http://youtu.be/pozIjj1UqUM

Όσο για την τυπική ελληνική συνέχεια (τον τύπο) όπως λέτε, να σας ενημερώσω ότι αμέσως μετά το Βερολίνο είχε γίνει θέμα και στην Αγγλία. Εδώ οι δηλώσεις των εκεί παραγόντων στην independent: 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-britain-should-lose-its-marbles-9117067.html

Οπότε, ναι μεν pathetic το πρώτο, αλλά έστω κι από σπόντα, κάποιος κάπου έμαθε κάτι. Ίσως ρώτησε τον συμπρωταγωνιστή του, Dimitri Leonidas. Kακό δεν το λες το αποτέλεσμα, τελικά...


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2014)

Το «pathetic » σκέλος της πρώτης προσέγγισης ήταν που ζητήσαμε από τον Κλούνεϊ να μας πει τι προτείνει να γίνει. Χαίρομαι που όλοι μάθαμε τώρα τι έχει να προτείνει (από το χαρτί που διάβαζε).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Ναι, και τη δεύτερη φορά ήταν pathetic το Πάνθεον. Αλλά οκ...

Στο πιο πάνω βιντεάκι, o Dimitri Leonidas είναι ο τρίτος στα δεξιά του Κλούνεϊ. Παρατηρήστε τον πώς χαμογελάει με νόημα για μισό δευτερόλεπτο, καθώς ζουμάρει ο φακός στον Τζορτζ ... :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2014)

Για να μην περιοριστούμε σήμερα στον σολοικισμό του Καπερνάρου, θα αναφέρω το κυριακάτικο άρθρο του Τ. Θεοδωρόπουλου:

*Η ζωή των Μαρμάρων*


(Γλωσσικό: «Και αφού απεδείκνυε το ενδιαφέρον και την αυξημένη ευαισθησία των Ελλήνων, να υποστήριζε την ιδιαιτερότητα των Μαρμάρων του Παρθενώνα ως τμήματα αρχιτεκτονικού συνόλου». Εγώ εξακολουθώ να προτιμώ τη γενική πτώση: «να υποστήριζε την ιδιαιτερότητα των Μαρμάρων του Παρθενώνα ως τμημάτων αρχιτεκτονικού συνόλου».)


----------



## Costas (Mar 1, 2014)

Χαμηλάκης, Γ. 2012. "Νοσταλγία για το όλον: Τα μάρμαρα του Παρθενώνα (ή ελγίνεια)". Από το "'Εθνος και τα Ερείπιά του". Μετ. Ν. Καλαντζής. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις του Εικοστού Πρώτου. Σελ. 271-315. (academia.edu)

Η μετάφραση είναι πολύ όμορφη, σε ένα δύσκολο κείμενο. Να επισημάνω ωστόσο δύο σημεία:

1.
_«Τι ακριβώς θέλουν αυτοί; Έχασαν τα μάρμαρά τους!»*_
 * «They ’ve lost their marbles!» Έκφραση που κατά λέξη σημαίνει «έχουν χάσει τα μάρμαρά τους», αλλά ως ιδιωματισμός έχει την έννοια «έχουν χάσει το μυαλό τους, έχουν τρελαθεί». Η έκφραση αυτή έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί συχνά με σκωπτική και επικριτική διάθεση σε δημοσιεύματα του βρετανικού Τύπου αναφορικά με τις ελληνικές προσπάθειες επαναπατρισμού των μαρμάρων του Παρθενώνα. (Σ.τ.Μ.)

Εγώ υποθέτω πως στην έκφραση αυτή η λέξη marbles αφορά τους (μαρμάρινους, άλλοτε) βώλους και νομίζω συνεπώς ότι εδώ ο μεταφραστής στη σημείωσή του έπρεπε να πει πως η έκφραση μεταφράζεται κατά λέξη "έχουν χάσει τους βώλους τους", και όχι "έχουν χάσει τα μάρμαρά τους". Και να επισημάνει έπειτα ότι οι βώλοι στα αγγλικά λέγονται marbles, οπότε προκύπτει λογοπαίγνιο κλπ. Παρεμπιπτόντως, την έκφραση αυτή δεν την έχει η έκδοση του OED που έχω, ούτε στο λήμμα marble ούτε στο λήμμα lose!

2.
Στις σελ. 313-314, όπου, κλείνοντας το κεφάλαιο, ο συγγραφέας κάνει μια ανακεφαλαίωσή του, υπάρχουν μια σειρά παρακείμενοι ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι αόριστοι. Το αγγλικό είχε βέβαια παρακειμένους, αλλά, ακριβώς, άλλη η λειτουργία του παρακειμένου στα αγγλικά και άλλη στα ελληνικά:

Στο παρόν κεφάλαιο *έχω επιχειρήσει* να δείξω κάποια από τα παράδοξα, τις αμφισημίες και τις ειρωνείες που διέπουν τον πολιτισμικό και αισθησιακό βίο αυτής της ομάδας μνημείων του υλικού πολιτισμού: (...) *Έχω* επίσης *δείξει* το δίλημμα της εθνικής αφήγησης, η οποία πασχίζει να συμβιβαστεί με την ιδέα ότι (...) *Έχω υποστηρίξει* ότι (...) *Έχω υποστηρίξει* σε αυτό το κεφάλαιο ότι (...)

Όλοι αυτοί οι παρακείμενοι αναφέρονται σε πράγματα που είπε ο συγγραφέας παραπάνω, στο ίδιο αυτό κεφάλαιο, και όχι σε άλλα γραφτά του που έχουν δημοσιευτεί παλιότερα. Στη δεύτερη αυτή περίπτωση ο παρακείμενος θα έστεκε, όπως στέκει αμέσως παρακάτω, στο υστερόγραφο (επίσης σ. 314):

_Έχω ασχοληθεί με ζητήματα που άπτονται της κοινωνιοπολιτικής του παρελθόντος επί σειρά ετών και πάντα αντιστεκόμουν στον πειρασμό να γράψω για τα ελγίνεια μάρμαρα._

Παρακείμενος θα έστεκε επίσης (εναλλακτικά προς τον αόριστο) ακόμη και σε αναφορά στο ίδιο κεφάλαιο, αλλά σε συμφραζόμενα εξελισσόμενης πραγμάτευσης και όχι κατακλείδας, π.χ.: "_Όπως έχω υποστηρίξει παραπάνω, ...._", που θα μπορούσε να είναι και _"Όπως υποστήριξα παραπάνω,...."_

Αλλά σε ανακεφαλαίωση ο αόριστος επιβάλλεται, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2014)

Για το 1, εδώ. Για το 2, συνενώ (+1).


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2014)

Θενκς για το λινκ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2014)

_Το μικρό δελφίνι, η τρίαινα, το στεφάνι, το σκήπτρο και το τόξο «αποκάλυψε» η τρισδιάστατη ψηφιακή απεικόνιση της ζωοφόρου του Παρθενώνα_

*Ακτίνες Χ αποκαλύπτουν τα μυστικά της ζωοφόρου*

Κάποιο όμορφο σούρουπο, ένας αρχαίος Αθηναίος που θα ανέβαινε τα σκαλιά του Παρθενώνα στην Ακρόπολη και θα σήκωνε το βλέμμα, θα έβλεπε με θαυμασμό σε ύψος δέκα μέτρων ένα αριστούργημα της γλυπτικής, τη ζωοφόρο.

Εκτός από την κίνηση, τη χάρη, την κομψότητα, την αδρότητα και την ακρίβεια που τα χέρια του Φειδία και των συνεργατών του απέδωσαν στο ψυχρό μάρμαρο, θα τον εντυπωσίαζαν τα χρώματα σε κάθε σκηνή, όπως και οι «χρυσές» (από επιχρυσωμένο χαλκό) λεπτομέρειες. Ενα στέμμα, ένα δελφίνι, χαλινάρια αλόγου, σκήπτρα, ό,τι μπορεί να φανταστεί ο νους. Θέαμα εντυπωσιακό, που δεν μπορεί να συλλάβει σήμερα κανείς, αφού όλα τα συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία έχουν χαθεί.
Πώς τα εντόπισαν οι αρχαιολόγοι; Μερικά, όπως τα χρώματα, που ήταν ήδη γνωστά, απλώς τα επιβεβαίωσαν. Μαζί τους, όμως, χρησιμοποιώντας την τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας, διέκριναν και ίχνη από τα πρόσθετα μεταλλικά στοιχεία, ή, σε άλλα σημεία, μαρτυρίες από επιδιορθώσεις ήδη κατά την αρχαϊκή εποχή.
Ο Δημήτρης Παντερμαλής, πρόεδρος του Μουσείου της Ακρόπολης, παρουσίασε σε ημερίδα τα πρώτα συμπεράσματα από την τρισδιάστατη ψηφιακή σάρωση της ζωοφόρου του Παρθενώνα. Είναι ένα πρόγραμμα που διεξάγεται σε συνεργασία με το εργαστήριο του καθηγητή Δ. Μπουζάκη. Κάποιες έρευνες έγιναν και στην Ελβετία, μάλιστα χωρίς χρήματα, καθώς υπήρξαν χορηγίες αλλά και προσφορά από το ελβετικό ίδρυμα.
Πρόκειται για αξονικές τομογραφίες με τη χρήση ακτίνων Χ και νετρονίων. Από πλήθος μετρήσεων βγάλαμε πολλά συμπεράσματα σχετικά με την τεχνική, αλλά και την ποιότητα της ζωοφόρου, είπε ο κ. Παντερμαλής στην ομιλία του. Μετρήθηκαν με απόλυτη ακρίβεια σημεία που δείχνουν την πρόθεση του αρχαίου καλλιτέχνη να δώσει προοπτικό βάθος στις μορφές - με το νόημα του 5ου αιώνα π.Χ. βέβαια σε ό,τι αφορά την προοπτική. Εντοπίσθηκαν ίχνη στερέωσης ή χρήσης μεταλλικών πρόσθετων στοιχείων.
Ολα αυτά δείχνουν πως ο κλασικός ρυθμός, όπως τον ονομάζουμε σήμερα, ήταν απέριττος, αλλά όχι τόσο. Εχουμε χάσει πολλά που θα μας βοηθούσαν να κατανοήσουμε γιατί ο πλούσιος ρυθμός, που ακολούθησε, είναι τόσο πλούσιος.
Η εικόνα που έχουμε τώρα μας δείχνει ότι η ζωοφόρος αποτελεί σύνολο φτιαγμένο με απόλυτη ακρίβεια, κάτι που καταδεικνύεται από τις λαξεύσεις, από το ότι οι λίθοι «κουμπώνουν» ακριβώς, από τις οπτικές διορθώσεις κ.λπ. Αρα, γίνεται εμφανής η μεγαλοφυΐα του Φειδία που συνέλαβε εξαρχής το σύνολο.
Ο κ. Παντερμαλής ανέφερε ότι ίσως τώρα είναι καιρός να επιχειρηθεί μια ψηφιακή αναπαράσταση του Παρθενώνα από την Υπηρεσία Συντηρήσεως Μνημείων Ακροπόλεως (ΥΣΜΑ). Βεβαίως, η κατάσταση του κτιρίου δεν είναι καλή, αλλά πρέπει να γίνει μια προσπάθεια.

ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ ΚΩΤΤΗ

Πηγή: _Έθνος_


----------



## Earion (Mar 5, 2014)

Εντυπωσιακό!


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2014)

...
*Student Breaks 19th Century Greco-Roman Statue While Taking a Selfie*
Francesca Trianni, time.com, March 18, 2014

_Because who wouldn't want to Instagram a picture of themselves sitting in the lap of an ancient statue?_

There are a few basic rules in museums. The first: don’t touch the art. The second: don’t take selfies while touching the art.
At a museum in Milan, Italy, a student reportedly broke that second rule: he climbed on a statue dating back to the early 19th century to take a selfie and caused the statue’s left leg to fall off. The discovery was made on Tuesday morning by the staff of the Academy of Fine Arts of Brera, one of Italy’s most renowned academic institutions, and it was apparently also recorded by security cameras.

The statue depicts the “Drunken Satyr,” an ancient Greek sculpture of the Hellenistic era showing a human-like figure with animal features drunkenly sleeping. Fortunately, the statue is a copy located in the academy’s hallway leading to a room full of more valuable works of the most famous sculptors of the era, including Antonio Canova, Italian newspapers reported.

Unfortunately we don’t know whether the student, whose name has not been reported, was actually able to snap the ambitious photo before the amputation occurred.

Στην αρχή μπερδεύτηκα με το ancient και το 19th century και το ξαναδιάβασα —προφανώς, το αντίγραφο που έσπασε στο Μιλάνο είναι του 19ου αιώνα, ενώ το πρωτότυπο που είναι γνωστό ως *Barberini Faun* ή Drunken Satyr βρίσκεται στη Γλυπτοθήκη του Μονάχου— αλλά είναι αξιοπρόσεκτο το περιστατικό, για ένα σέλφι, ρε γαμώτο.

Ecco il satiro, ecco il suo piede:











http://milano.corriere.it/notizie/c...ba-26669b36-ae7c-11e3-a415-108350ae7b5e.shtml


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2014)

Ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία έχει το πρωτότυπο, αλλά στάθηκα στις δικές του ταλαιπωρίες:

When discovered, the statue was heavily damaged; the right leg, parts of both hands, and parts of the head were missing. The historian Procopius recorded that during the siege of Rome in 537 the defenders had hurled down upon the Goths the statues adorning Hadrian's Mausoleum, and Johann Winckelmann speculated that the place of discovery and the statue's condition suggested that it had been such a projectile.

Άρα έχει δει και χειρότερη μεταχείριση ο σάτυρος. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Άρα έχει δει και χειρότερη μεταχείριση ο σάτυρος. :)



Drunk, thrown and quartered. :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2014)

*Στο φως ο προϊστορικός πολιτισμός των 4 λιμνών*
Η αρχαιολογική σκαπάνη αποκάλυψε 51 νεολιθικούς οικισμούς και πλήθος ευρημάτων στην περιοχή Αμυνταίου, που χρονολογούνται από το 6500 π.Χ.
Στο φως ο προϊστορικός πολιτισμός των 4 λιμνών
ΤΟΥ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΥ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΙΔΗ (_Έθνος_)


----------



## pidyo (Apr 8, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Στο φως ο προϊστορικός πολιτισμός των 4 λιμνών*





> Αυτοψίες που έγιναν το 2001 στο ορυχείο Αμυνταίου έδειξαν ότι οι εργασίες της ΔΕΗ κατέστρεφαν πολύτιμα στοιχεία και η προσπάθεια πλέον στρέφεται σε σωστικές έρευνες για να τα προφυλάξουν πριν καταστραφούν ολοκληρωτικά από τα έργα στην πεδιάδα του Αετού και του Αμυνταίου.



Η αρχαιολογική έρευνα σε όλη την περιοχή από τη βόρεια Εορδαία που περιγράφει το άρθρο (μεταξύ των λιμνών Ζάζαρης, Χειμαδίτιδας, Πετρών και Βεγορίτιδας) μέχρι και το Σαρί Γκιολ (Κίτρινη Λίμνη) στην έξοδο της (νέας) Εγνατίας από το Βέρμιο προς Κοζάνη συνίσταται σε ένα συνεχές κυνηγητό μεταξύ Αρχαιολογικής Υπηρεσίας και ΔΕΗ. Η πολύ μεγάλη συγκέντρωση προϊστορικών και πρωτοϊστορικών θέσεων οφείλεται ακριβώς στο ότι οι θέσεις αυτές -καθόλου «ευανάγνωστες» για το απαίδευτο μάτι- δεν θα εντοπίζονταν χωρίς τα μεγάλα έργα της ΔΕΗ και τις εκτεταμένες εκσκαφές τους. Οι σχέσεις είναι, για ευνόητους λόγους, κάθε άλλο παρά αρμονικές, και είναι συχνότατο το φαινόμενο να ειδοποιούνται οι αρχαιολόγοι μόνο μετά την ολοκληρωτική καταστροφή της θέσης από τις μπουλντόζες. Δεν το λέω ως κατηγορία, καταλαβαίνω τις δεσμεύσεις και τα πιεστικά χρονοδιαγράμματα, εξηγώ απλώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2014)

*Cold War satellites find lost cities in Middle East* (Telegraph)
CORONA Atlas reveals 10,000 previously undiscovered sites in Iraq, Turkey and Syria


----------



## pidyo (May 2, 2014)

*Περί της νεωτέρας χρήσεως των μαρμάρων*

_Les Turques et la Turquie contémporaine. Itinéraire et compte-rendu de voyages dans les provinces ottomanes, par. B. Nicolaïdy, capitaine du génie au service de la Grèce, chevalier, commenteur de plusieurs ordres, etc._, Παρίσι 1859, σελ. 46-47, περιγραφή αρχαιοτήτων της αρχαίας Ολύνθου στον Άγιο Μάμαντα: 

L’aga propriétaire du village a fait construire sa tour presque tout entière en marbre ; les ruines lui on fourni des matériaux ; c’est à la fois un manque de respect pour l’antiquité et une injure faite à la civilisation moderne ; mais ce qui nous semble le comble du vandalisme, c’est que le propriétaire a fait placée, dans un lieu qu’on ne peut nommer, une dalle de marbre blanc, couverte de bas-reliefs remarquables et d’une inscription mutilée; l’ouverture qu’on a dû pratiquer sur la dalle pour l’approprier à son nouvel usage n’a laissé subsister que les lettres suivantes: 

[_Ο αγάς στην ιδιοκτησία του οποίου βρίσκεται το χωριό έχει κατασκευάσει το κονάκι του σχεδόν εξ ολοκλήρου από μάρμαρο· τα ερείπια τού προμήθευσαν το υλικό, γεγονός που αποτελεί έλλειψη σεβασμού για την αρχαιότητα αλλά και προσβολή για τον σύγχρονο πολιτισμό. Εκείνο όμως που μας φαίνεται αποκορύφωμα του βανδαλισμού είναι το γεγονός ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης τοποθέτησε, σ’ έναν χώρο που δεν μπορώ να κατονομάσω, μια πλάκα από λευκό μάρμαρο, καλυμμένη από αξιόλογα ανάγλυφα και μια ακρωτηριασμένη επιγραφή· από την οπή που χρειάστηκε να κάνουν στην πλάκα για να την προσαρμόσουν στη νέα της χρήση διασώθηκαν μόνο τα ακόλουθα γράμματα:_]​
Ακολουθεί ένα σκαρίφημα επιγραφής, με μια μεγαλοπρεπή στρογγυλή τρύπα στη μέση.

Δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοθαυμάσω: τη διακριτική περιγραφή του Νικολαΐδη, την εφευρετικότητα του αγά, ή τους χρήστες του αποχωρητηρίου, που δεν μπορεί να αναρωτήθηκαν κάποια στιγμή ποια είναι τα πρόσωπα στα οποία κάθονται για να κάνουν την ανάγκη τους.


----------



## Costas (May 10, 2014)

*Περί της νεωτέρας χρήσεως των μαρμάρων, 2*

Στη Βουλγαρία έχουν ένα γύψινο θέατρο και πάνε οι άλλοι και γυρίζουνε όλα τα B-Movies. Τι κακό έχουν τα B-Movies δηλαδή, όταν φέρνουν 10 εκατομμυριάκια ζεστά με κάθε ταινία στη Σόφια ας πούμε; Εμείς γιατί δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε αυτό; Γιατί απαγορεύεται το ένα, απαγορεύεται το άλλο, μην ακουμπήσεις εκεί, μην αγγίξεις τις Καρυάτιδες…

*Είναι πράγματι προβληματική η σχέση της ελληνικής Πολιτείας με την κινηματογραφική βιομηχανία του εξωτερικού στο θέμα της προσέλκυσης παραγωγών…*
Δεν τίθεται θέμα ότι η χώρα μας θα μπορούσε να είναι κέντρο παραγωγής ταινιών. Θα μπορούσε η βιομηχανία της να είναι η πρώτη η οποία θα βγάζει χρήματα για το ελληνικό κράτος, κι όχι επειδή θα κάνει ταινίες και θα τις εξάγει, αλλά επειδή θα έχει φτιάξει τις υποδομές και τις διευκολύνσεις ώστε οι παραγωγοί του εξωτερικού να μπορούν να έρθουν εδώ και μ’ ένα τηλέφωνο να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. Εδώ για να κάνεις μια δουλειά πρέπει να τρέχεις για άδειες. Οι άδειες μόλις τώρα καταργήθηκαν, αλλά και πάλι, να ξέρουν ότι άμα πάνε στην Ακρόπολη να τραβήξουν, θα πρέπει να βάλουν αυτά τα χρήματα, αυτές τις ώρες έχουνε, μ’ αυτούς τους φύλακες πρέπει να ’ναι κλπ. Το μετράει, κάνει τόσο, έρχεται και το κάνει. Ούτε να χρειάζεται να ξέρει ο άλλος τον Υπουργό, ούτε να πρέπει να είναι της αποδοχής του Υπουργού ή του οποιουδήποτε υπηρεσιακού παράγοντα το σενάριο που θα γυριστεί στην Ελλάδα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω, έχουμε κάνει και ταινίες που απ’ τις Καρυάτιδες βγαίναν παντόφλες ας πούμε.
Και στο κάτω-κάτω, γι’ αυτούς που θα έρθουν στην Ελλάδα, υπάρχουν παραγωγοί που θα τους βοηθήσουν, δεν θα έρθει κανείς μόνος του να κάνει μια ταινία και να φύγει. Κάποιον Έλληνα θα πάρει, ο οποίος έχει εταιρεία με τηλέφωνο και διεύθυνση. Ε, άμα κάνει κάτι το οποίο είναι μη αποδεκτό, τον βρίσκεις. Κι ύστερα, κι εσύ άμα βγεις έξω γυμνός, θα σε πιάσει ένας αστυφύλακας και θα σε πάει μέσα. Κι εκείνον, άμα κάνει μια ταινία και χτυπάει την Ακρόπολη, θα τον πιάσουν οι φύλακες. Τώρα, το να υποτιμήσεις την Ακρόπολη, πώς υποτιμάται η Ακρόπολη, ή το Σούνιο, ή το οτιδήποτε άλλο; Είχαμε κάνει εμείς μια ταινία με κάτι Ιάπωνες, κι επειδή είχε μια σκηνή που ανεβαίνοντας προς το Σούνιο σκότωνε ένας μία από ερωτικό πάθος, δεν μας δίνανε άδεια με τίποτα. «Αυτό το πράγμα», λέει, «θα γίνει εκεί;». Δεν πήραμε άδεια.
(...)
Που αυτό είναι σημαντικό, γιατί όταν οι φωτογράφοι δουν την Ακρόπολη, κάποια στιγμή θα πουν «δεν πάμε ρε στην Αθήνα να κάνουμε μια ταινία;». Αλλά βέβαια, πρέπει να είναι κι εύκολο να πας στην Ελλάδα. Να μην χρειάζεται χαρτί κοινωνικών φρονημάτων για να μπορέσεις να κάνεις ένα γύρισμα έξω απ’ την Ακρόπολη. Ξέρεις, έχω τόσα πολλά παραδείγματα παρανομίας που έχω κάνει για να τραβήξω έξω απ’ την Ακρόπολη, αλλά αυτά τα κάνεις όταν είσαι 30, άντε 40 και λες εντάξει, αντέχω το ξύλο ακόμα. Μετά λες άντε και στο διάολο, γιατί δηλαδή να πρέπει να το κάνω έτσι;

Συνέντευξη από τον πρόεδρο της Ελληνικής Ακαδημίας Κινηματογράφου Βασίλη Κατσούφη, του Ιωσήφ Πρωιμάκη (popaganda.gr)


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2014)

*Πράσινο φως έδωσε το Συμβούλιο Μουσείων σε έκθεση «αναταγμένου» τμήματος στο Ανάκτορο των Αιγών*

 «Αναταγμένα» αρχιτεκτονικά μέλη από τον δεύτερο όροφο της πρόσοψης του Ανακτόρου των Αιγών θα εκτεθούν στο ένα από τα δύο μεγάλα αίθρια που θα πλαισιώνουν το υπό κατασκευή κεντρικό κτήριο του Πολυκεντρικού Μουσείου. ....

Ναυτεμπορική


----------



## Costas (May 11, 2014)

Δύσκολο πάντως (αν και όχι αδύνατο) μου φαίνεται _αίθρια_ να "πλαισιώνουν" ένα κτίριο...


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2014)

*Syria’s historic Crusader castle damaged by war*

May 5, 2014 -- Associated Press

HOSN, Syria — The *Crac des Chevaliers* once held off a siege by the Muslim warrior Saladin some 900 years ago, but today bears the wounds of modern warfare: heavy artillery damaged its walls, an airstrike punctured its roof and shrapnel tore through its religious artifacts.







From its towering hilltop perch in western Syria, the world’s best preserved medieval Crusader castle has fallen victim to the chaos of Syria’s civil war as rebels fight to topple President Bashar Assad. The damage done to the majestic stone structure, listed as a UNESCO World Heritage site, shows that the warring sides will stop at nothing, including the destruction of the country’s rich heritage, to hold on to power or territory.

Journalists from The Associated Press reconstructed the battle for Crac des Chevaliers after talking to Syrian soldiers and local residents during a rare trip by Western media to the castle since its capture by government troops in March. They talked of residents of Hosn and rebels using the castle walls as a last refuge, much like the Crusaders before them.

The Crac des Chevaliers, some 40 kilometers (25 miles) west of Homs and just north of the Lebanese border, caught the eye of a young T.E. Lawrence before he became Lawrence of Arabia. Lawrence lauded its beauty and called it one of the world’s greatest castles. It dominates the surrounding valley and terraced hills below and once was one of the crown jewels of Syrian tourism before its 3-year-old conflict began.

[video]http://www.washingtonpost.com/posttv/world/middle_east/famed-medieval-castle-in-syria-damaged-by-war/2014/05/05/1c3a2ea1-b34b-4f9e-93f4-f831c1620c6e_video.html[/video]

_The world's best preserved medieval Crusader castle, the Crac des Chevaliers, has fallen victim to the chaos of Syria's civil war._

Under the heavy bombardment last winter, Hosn’s population of around 9,000 people had nowhere to go but up the hill to the castle. Some fled to neighboring Lebanon in a daring dash through the army blockade. Hundreds barricaded themselves inside the castle — men, women and children.

Among them were dozens of rebel fighters who occasionally lobbed mortar shells from inside the tall walls, hitting nearby Christian villages, government soldiers and locals say.
The insurgents are overwhelmingly from the country’s Sunni majority. Shiite Muslims and Christian minorities have either remained neutral or supported Assad, fearing for their fate should hard-liners come to power.
...

The villagers apparently hoped that castle’s thick walls and its historic importance would prevent the Syrian army from further shelling. It didn’t.
In March, during a massive government offensive against opposition strongholds on the border with Lebanon, Syrian jets unleashed a series of airstrikes. Heavy cannon fire pummeled the castle walls, with shells causing some ancient stone structures to crumble. Some of the shells ricocheted against the mighty stone structures, leaving deep marks on the historic citadel.
...

Πηγή: Washington Post


----------



## bernardina (May 12, 2014)

Σύγχρονοι Μοροζίνηδες...


----------



## Costas (Jun 11, 2014)

(Άθενς Βόις, 7 Ιουνίου)

Δυο εξαιρετικά σπαράγματα του Πρωτοκυκλαδικού Πολιτισμού θα εκτίθενται πλέον στο Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο μετά την τελετή επαναπατρισμού τους που διεξήχθη την Παρασκευή 6 Ιουνίου. Πρόκειται για ένα μαρμάρινο ειδώλιο και ένα τηγανόσχημο σκεύος. 

Το ειδώλιο χρονολογείται στο 2700- 2400/2300 πΧ και προέρχεται από την Αμοργό ενώ το τηγανόσχημο σκεύος έχει διάμετρο 18 εκατοστών και διακοσμείται με ανάγλυφη αλληλοσυνδεόμενη σπείρα, η οποία κατανέμεται με ακρίβεια στην επιφάνεια του αγγείου. Χρονολογείται και αυτό στο διάστημα από 2700- 2400 έως 2300 πΧ.

«Ο επαναπατρισμός των αρχαιοτήτων της Πρωτοκυκλαδικής Περιόδου, που σήμερα εορτάζουμε, είναι μια επιτυχία για την Ελλάδα και για τη Γερμανία. Μια νίκη της ουσιαστικής αντίληψης του πολιτισμού ως ενός συνεκτικού δεσμού των συγχρόνων κοινωνιών, ως ενός συστατικού που δε χωρίζει, αλλά ενώνει τους λαούς και τη θεσμική τους εκπροσώπηση» δήλωσε ο υπουργός Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού Πάνος Παναγιωτόπουλος στον χαιρετισμό του.

«Το κρατίδιο της Βάδης Βυρτεμβέργης εφαρμόζει τις σύγχρονες αποφάσεις εναντίον της αρχαιοκαπηλίας και ασπάζεται την άποψη πως, αρχαιότητα της οποίας η νόμιμη καταγωγή δεν αποδεικνύεται, πρέπει να επιστρέφεται. Ακόμα και η αμφιβολία λειτουργεί υπέρ του αντικειμένου», τόνισε ο υφυπουργός του υπουργείου Επιστήμης, Έρευνας και Πολιτισμού του κρατιδίου της Βάδης Βυρτεμβέργης, Γιούργκεν Βάλτερ.

Παρόντες στην εκδήλωση ήταν εκπρόσωποι της γερμανικής κυβέρνησης καθώς και στελέχη του Κρατικού Μουσείου της Βάδης στην Καρλσρούη, το οποίο, μετά από πολύχρονες διαπραγματεύσεις, αποφάσισε να επιστρέψει τις δυο αρχαιότητες, όταν αποδείχθηκε ότι είχαν εξαχθεί παράνομα από την Ελλάδα.

Απ' όσο ξέρω εκεί στην Καρλσρούη έχει κυκλαδίτικα να φαν κι οι κότες.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2014)

Σ' ετούτα εδώ τα μάρμαρα μπορεί να μην πιάνει κακιά σκουριά, σίγουρα όμως δεν πιάνει πάντοτε και η καλαισθησία.

Το (ενδεικτικό) άρθρο είναι μάλλον ήπιο και επιεικές κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη (τα σχόλια που είδα στα σόσιαλ μύδια ήταν από απλώς καυστικά έως βιτριολικά).
Έχει όμως σημασία να εξετάσουμε τα ζητήματα που θίγονται στο τέλος αυτής της παραγράφου:

Μέχρι το περασμένο Σαββατοκύριακο η Σόνια Θεοδωρίδου ήταν μια γνωστή Ελληνίδα σοπράνο, από τις ταλαντούχες της γενιάς της και σίγουρα μια από τις πιο δραστήριες. Ολα αυτά έχουν μπει σε δεύτερο πλάνο τις τελευταίες ημέρες. Η δημοσιοποίηση της διαμαρτυρίας της, υπό τη μορφή καλλιτεχνικού δρώμενου, στο Βρετανικό Μουσείο, με τη σύμπραξη και τη θερμή υποστήριξη του συζύγου της, μαέστρου Θεόδωρου Ορφανίδη, έχει πυροδοτήσει ζωηρές συζητήσεις που κινούνται σε δύο βασικούς άξονες: την *αισθητική της πρωτοβουλίας* και την *αποτελεσματικότητα ανάλογων κινήσεων*, όταν ακριβώς προκύπτουν τόσα πολλά θέματα που άπτονται της *επικοινωνίας και της εικόνας, ενώπιον μάλιστα ενός διεθνούς κοινού.*
Και δη από ιδιωτικές πρωτοβουλίες, συμπληρώνω.


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2014)

Όπως έλεγα κι αλλού για το ζήτημα αυτό, οι Άγγλοι δεν είναι Έλληνες, που θα έβγαζαν σηκωτό από το μουσείο όποιον πλησίαζε με τέτοιες προθέσεις. Εδώ ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει όσες ειρηνικές διαμαρτυρίες γουστάρει (κι οι υπόλοιποι είναι ελεύθεροι να τον γράφουν). Έξω από το Βρετανικό μουσείο υπάρχουν ένα σωρό άνθρωποι που μοιράζουν φυλλάδια ο καθένας για τον πόνο του. Άλλος θέλει να γυρίσουν οι μούμιες στην Αίγυπτο, άλλος κατηγορεί το ιμπεριαλιστικό-αποικιοκρατικό πνεύμα του μουσείου κλπ κλπ. Μ'άλλα λόγια, δεν νομίζω ότι έδωσε κανένας σημασία. Στην Ελλάδα προφανώς συζητήθηκε περισσότερο. 
Αυτό που δεν μου άρεσε από τις δηλώσεις της Θεοδωρίδου ήταν το ότι κατηγόρησε την Αγ. Σοφία ότι δεν τους έδωσε ρεύμα κλπ για να κάνουν το σώου στην αυλή της εκκλησίας. Για στάσου ρε κυρία μου, ο άλλος έχει κανονίσει γάμο, κηδεία, βαφτίσι. Δε γουστάρει την ώρα του μνημοσύνου να έχει στέρεο τον ψάλτη της εκκλησίας από τη μια και εσάς από την άλλη. Επιπλέον η εκκλησία έχει ΔΣ και για όλες τις εκδηλώσεις χρειάζεται έγκρισή του. Και τέλος, στο ζήτημα των ελγινείων όλοι οι ελληνικοί σύλλογοι, εκκλησίες κλπ στο ΗΒ ακολουθούν ουδέτερη στάση, γιατί βρίσκονται ανάμεσα σε Έλληνες και Άγγλους και δεν θέλουν να δυσαρεστήσουν κανέναν πελάτη, ειδικά τη στιγμή που προτεραιότητα έχουν πιο σοβαρά εθνικά μας θέματα (και το κυπριακό, πάντα). 

Πέρα από αυτό, το περασμένο Σ/Κ έφαγα όλη την ελληνική κιτσαρία στη μάπα. Ήμουνα στο Βρετανικό μουσείο, αλλά ευτυχώς αυτούς δεν τους πέτυχα. Δυστυχώς, πήγα όμως σε μια άλλη εκδήλωση ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος. Είχαμε μια νεαρή η οποία με στόμφο μας μίλαγε για το immigrant community, τη θρησκεία, τις παραδόσεις που αγωνιζόμαστε να κρατήσουμε εδώ στα ξένα, πέταξε και λίγο από ελγίνεια και από ανωτερότητα της φυλής κλπ. Και κάπου εκεί εγώ έφυγα γιατί είχα κι άλλες δουλειές, κι όπως έφευγα διακριτικά με ακολούθησε όλη η σειρά καθίσματα, που ήταν Άγγλοι οι άνθρωποι κι είχαν έρθει να ακούσουν ελληνική εκκλησιαστική μουσική (αυτή ήταν η εκδήλωση) και τους προέκυψε πανηγυρικός της 25ης Μαρτίου για γκασταρμπάιτερ. Μπορεί μετά να είπε στο λόγο της η νεαρά και για το λερναίο, μπορεί και όχι, γιατί σε πανεπιστήμιο ήταν, θα την κράζανε.
Γιατί τελικά μας πιάνει το κιτσαριό όταν έχουμε επαφές με ξένους;


----------



## Costas (Jun 14, 2014)

Είχα τη χαρά να συμψάλω στην Αγία Σοφία, ευχαριστώ που μου τη θύμισες...

*Ανοικτό από σήμερα το Λύκειο* (4 Ιουνίου, Καθημερινή/Γιώτα ΣΥΚΚΑ)
Επισήμως πια. 8 με 8 το βράδυ, δωρεάν, από τη Ρηγίλλης προς το παρόν. Ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια, λέει, σε λίγο καιρό. Ως προς τα ερείπια, μην περιμένετε κανένα αντικείμενο σχετικό με τον Αριστοτέλη, γι' αυτό για μέθεξη πηγαίντε μ' ένα αντίτυπο των Πολιτικών ή των Ηθικών προς Νικόμαχο.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 16, 2014)

14 επίσημοι κατάλογοι των ελληνικών αρχαιολογικών μουσείων δωρεάν.

Σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, από το ίδρυμα Λάτση, όλοι οι οδηγοί των αρχαιολογικών μουσείων της Ελλάδας για ηλεκτρονικό ξεφύλλισμα στα Ελληνικά και Αγγλικά. 
Η ονομασία κάθε μουσείου είναι ενεργό link. Πατήστε πάνω.

Περιλαμβάνονται:

Το Μουσείο Ακροπόλεως
Το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Θεσσαλονίκης 
Το Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο
Η Ελλάδα του Μουσείου Μπενάκη
Το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Ολυμπίας
Το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Πέλλας
Ο Μαραθών και το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο
Το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Ηρακλείου
Δήλος
Το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Πειραιώς
Το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Δελφών
Ελευσίνα: Ο Αρχαιολογικός Χώρος και το Μουσείο
Σάμος: Τα Αρχαιολογικά Μουσεία 
Το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Θηβών 
Αιγές: Η βασιλική μητρόπολη των Μακεδόνων


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2014)

bernardina said:


> 14 επίσημοι κατάλογοι των ελληνικών αρχαιολογικών μουσείων δωρεάν.
> ...



In Lexi, everything that needs to be said has already been posted... ;): 2010 (και ένα και δύο), 2013 (και ένα και δύο).
Κακό δεν κάνει η υπενθύμιση, πάντως.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 16, 2014)

Α, οκέι. Να το κατεβάσουμε, τότε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2014)

Να τ' αφήσεις εκεί που είναι, γιατί σε κάθε υπενθύμιση επισκέπτομαι και άλλο μουσείο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Α, οκέι. Να το κατεβάσουμε, τότε;





daeman said:


> ...
> Κακό δεν κάνει η υπενθύμιση, πάντως.



In Lexi, everything that needs to be said has already been answered. 



nickel said:


> Να τ' αφήσεις εκεί που είναι, γιατί σε κάθε υπενθύμιση επισκέπτομαι και άλλο μουσείο.



Κι εγώ, όταν προλαβαίνω πριν το πάρει πάλι η μπάλα της καθημερινότητας και του infoverload, αυτή που σέρνουμε με την αλυσίδα στο πόδι. Από πληροφορία, να φάν' κι οι κότες, τετράπαχοι έχουμε γίνει (infobese). Το θέμα είναι να μας μένει και τίποτα από την ουσία, λίγο κρέας ζουμερό, όχι μόνο πετσί και κόκαλο, νερομπλούμ. Όχι σκαντζόχοιροι, αλλά αλεπούδες, με ελαφριά την πιρόγα όμως, χωρίς πολύ έρμα, τα έρμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2014)

Deep-Diving ‘Exosuit’ Lets Scientists Explore 2,000-Year-Old Shipwreck . Στα Αντικύθηρα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Deep-Diving ‘Exosuit’ Lets Scientists Explore 2,000-Year-Old Shipwreck . Στα Αντικύθηρα.



«Yποβρύχιο που φοριέται» για βάθη μέχρι 305 μέτρων

Υποβρύχιος «Iron Man» εξερευνά το ναυάγιο των Αντικυθήρων

divers diverse


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2014)

Αυτό στα ελλήνικος _σκάφανδρο*_ δεν το λέμε;
Τώρα βέβαια άλλος μπορεί να βλέπει τον Άιρονμαν, άλλος υποβρύχια, άλλος εξοσούτ και εξοσέτ -κι αυτό θαλασσινό είναι- κι άλλος έξω-κουστούμια (για τύπους έξω καρδιά, ίσως)

* μια ακόμα λέξη που φτιάξανε ξένοι από ελληνικές λέξεις


----------



## bernardina (Jul 8, 2014)

Acropolis Maidens Glow Anew

For 2,500 years, the six sisters stood unflinching atop the Acropolis, as the fires of war blazed around them, bullets nicked their robes, and bombs scarred their curvaceous bodies. When one of them was kidnapped in the 19th century, legend had it that the other five could be heard weeping in the night.

But only recently have the famed Caryatid statues, among the great divas of ancient Greece, had a chance to reveal their full glory.

For three and a half years, conservators at the Acropolis Museum have been cleaning the maidens, Ionic columns in female form believed to have been sculpted by Alkamenes, a student of ancient Greece’s greatest artist, Phidias. Their initial function was to prop up a part of the Erechtheion, the sacred temple near the Parthenon that paid homage to the first kings of Athens and the Greek gods Athena and Poseidon.

Today they are star attractions in the museum; the originals outside were replaced with reproductions in 1979 to keep the real maidens safe.

Over the centuries, a coat of black grime came to mask their beauty. Now conservators have restored them to their original ivory glow, using a specially developed laser technology.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Earion (Jul 23, 2014)

Το δέχομαι ως αστείο, και δεν σχολιάζω. Το αστείο έχει το ελεύθερο να είναι ανατρεπτικό, ασεβές, εικονοκλαστικό και όλα τα συμπαρομαρτούντα. Μέχρι που, αν χρειαστεί για να βγει το γέλιο, και για τη μάνα μας θα δεχτούμε (για χάρη της συζήτησης) ότι ήταν πόρνη.

Πάντως να ξέρει αυτός που έφτιαξε τη γελοιογραφία ότι υπήρξε χριστιανικός ρυθμός (πρωτοχριστιανικός για την ακρίβεια) και ήταν πολύ ωραίος αισθητικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2014)

*Αρχιφύλακας του Τμήματος Αρχαιοκαπηλίας συνελήφθη για αρχαιοκαπηλία* (in.gr)

*Αθήνα*
Εννέα άτομα, ανάμεσά τους ένας αρχιφύλακας του Τμήματος Αρχαιοκαπηλίας της Διεύθυνσης Ασφάλειας Αττικής, συνελήφθησαν για αρχαιοκαπηλία. Πρόκειται για άτομα ηλικίας από 32 έως 70 ετών, οκτώ Έλληνες και έναν υπήκοο Αλβανίας. 

Σε βάρος τους σχηματίσθηκε ποινική δικογραφία κακουργηματικού χαρακτήρα για τα -κατά περίπτωση- αδικήματα της εγκληματικής οργάνωσης, της υπεξαίρεσης μνημείων, της αποδοχής και διάθεσης μνημείων, που αποτελούν προϊόντα εγκλήματος καθώς επίσης και της νομοθεσίας για την προστασία των Αρχαιοτήτων και εν γένει της Πολιτιστικής Κληρονομιάς και της παράβασης των νόμων περί καταχραστών του Δημοσίου και περί όπλων.

Με απόφαση του αρχηγείου της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας τέθηκε σε διαθεσιμότητα ο συλληφθείς αρχιφύλακας και σε βάρος του διατάχθηκε η διενέργεια Ένορκης Διοικητικής Εξέτασης.

Επιπλέον, αναζητούνται, ως συνεργοί τους άλλα έξι άτομα, εκ των οποίων τα πέντε έχουν ταυτοποιηθεί.

Ανακοινώνοντας τα στοιχεία της υπόθεσης, την Πέμπτη, ο διευθυντής της Διεύθυνσης Εσωτερικών Υποθέσεων Παναγιώτης Στάθης είπε πως η υπηρεσία του σε συνεργασία με το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού το τελευταίο δίμηνο διερευνούσε υπόθεση που σχετίζεται με εγκληματικό δίκτυο, το οποίο δραστηριοποιούνταν στην κατ' επάγγελμα και εξακολούθηση παράνομη διακίνηση αρχαιοτήτων.

Κεντρικό ρόλο στον «πυρήνα» του εγκληματικού δικτύου, όπως ανέφερε ο κ. Στάθης, διαδραμάτιζε 52χρονη συλληφθείσα, η οποία είναι αρχαιοπώλης και διατηρεί κατάστημα εμπορίας αρχαιολογικών ειδών στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Σύμφωνα με τον Π.Στάθη, η γυναίκα συνεργάζονταν, στο πλαίσιο των παρανόμων δραστηριοτήτων της, με 50χρονο συλληφθέντα και τον 49χρονο συλληφθέντα αρχιφύλακα, ο οποίος υπηρετούσε στο Τμήμα Αρχαιοκαπηλίας της Διεύθυνσης Ασφαλείας Αττικής.

Ο προϊστάμενος της Υπηρεσίας Εσωτερικών Υποθέσεων σημείωσε επιπλέον ότι μετά από έρευνα προέκυψε πως η 52χρονη εμπλέκεται σε υποθέσεις αρχαιοκαπηλίας μαζί με δυο άτομα που αναζητούνται.

«Παράλληλα, αποκαλύφθηκε και περιφερειακός 'κλώνος' του εγκληματικού δικτύου και διασύνδεση του 50χρονου συλληφθέντα με τρεις εκ των συλληφθέντων και δύο εκ των αναζητουμένων, για λογαριασμό των οποίων ο 50χρονος προέβαινε σε εκτίμηση αρχαίων αντικείμενων, που είχαν στην κατοχή τους, ενώ στη συνέχεια μεθόδευε τον τρόπο και την περαιτέρω διαδικασία πώλησης τους σε υποψήφιους αγοραστές» δήλωσε ο Π.Στάθης.

Έρευνες για την εξάρθρωση του κυκλώματος πραγματοποιήθηκαν το πρωί της Τετάρτης στην Καρδίτσα, την Κοζάνη, αλλά σε διάφορες περιοχές της Αττικής και συγκεκριμένα στο Γαλάτσι, του Ζωγράφου, την Καλλιθέα, το Χαλάνδρι, τις Αχαρνές, το Ελληνικό, τον Πειραιά, το Μαρκόπουλο, τη Βάρη και το Λαγονήσι.

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. στην οικία του 70χρονου συλληφθέντα βρέθηκε και κατασχέθηκε, μεταξύ άλλων: Μεγάλος αριθμός αρχαίων αντικειμένων, μεταξύ των οποίων ένα σπάνιο μαρμάρινο άγαλμα της ελληνορωμαϊκής περιόδου (1ος αιώνας π.Χ.) του Πραξιτέλη, με προέλευση από την Αρκαδία, ύψους 0,65 εκατοστών. Αποτελεί, δε, χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα της τεχνοτροπίας contrapposto των κλασικών χρόνων και η αξία του εκτιμάται στο χρηματικό ποσό του 1 εκατ. ευρώ.

Στο σπίτι του 50χρονου από την Κοζάνη βρέθηκαν και κατασχέθηκαν, μεταξύ άλλων χρυσό πεντόλιρο και οκτώ χρυσές λίρες, πιστόλι διαμετρήματος 7.65 με γεμιστήρα, 26 φυσίγγια των 9 χιλιοστών, 25 φυσίγγια των 7.65, 21 φυσίγγια των 0.32, πτυσσόμενο αναδιπλούμενο μαχαίρι μήκους λάμας 9 εκ, συσκευή κινητού τηλεφώνου και κάρτα sim.

Στο κατάστημα της 52χρονης βρέθηκαν και κατασχέθηκαν, μεταξύ άλλων, μαρμάρινη κεφαλή αγάλματος και μαρμάρινο κεφάλι από αγαλματίδιο, πιθανόν κυκλαδικής τέχνης, 26 ψηφιακοί δίσκοι και δύο 2 συσκευές αποθήκευσης ψηφιακών δεδομένων (USB), 14 φωτογραφίες μεταλλικού αρχαίου αντικειμένου, 16 έγχρωμες φωτοτυπίες που απεικονίζουν άγαλμα αντρικής μορφής, υδρία από αλάβαστρο, μαρμάρινο άγαλμα αντρικής μορφής, μαρμάρινο άγαλμα γυναικείας μορφής, μια κεφαλή, αρχαία μινωική λάρνακα, το ανώτερο μέρος επιτύμβιας στήλης και αρχαία κοσμήματα, 16 έγγραφα με τίτλους «Μούσα», «Αναπαυόμενος Σάτυρος», «Αλαβάστρινη Υδρία με πώμα», «Απόλλων Μουσηγέτης» και «Μαρμάρινη κεφαλή», εκτυπώσεις από το διαδίκτυο που αφορούν στο Σάτυρο του Πραξιτέλη και στον Πραξιτέλη, 5 ξενόγλωσσα κείμενα που απεικονίζουν κεφαλές και αγάλματα αντρικής και γυναικείας μορφής.

Όπως αναφέρεται στην ανακοίνωση της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., στην οικία του 49χρονου στην Κατερίνη βρέθηκαν και κατασχέθηκαν δύο συσκευές ανίχνευσης μετάλλων με τα εξαρτήματά τους. 

Σχετικά με τη δράση τους επισημαίνεται από τα στελέχη της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. ότι δεν δρούσαν ευκαιριακά αλλά με οργάνωση και προσχεδιασμό. Ανάμεσα στους «ρόλους» τους ήταν η διαμεσολάβηση κατά την αγοραπωλησία αρχαίων αντικειμένων, η εκτίμηση της αξίας τους, η συνεργασία με τον αρχιφύλακα και η κατοχή και χρήση ειδικού μηχανήματος για την ανασκαφή αρχαίων αντικειμένων.

Επιπροσθέτως, λένε οι αξιωματικοί της ΕΛ.ΑΣ, πως οι εμπλεκόμενοι είχαν διαμορφώσει κατάλληλη επαγγελματική υποδομή, για την παράνομη δραστηριότητά τους, όπως φωτογραφικό υλικό αρχαίων αντικειμένων απαραίτητο κατά την διαπραγμάτευση παράνομης αγοραπωλησίας αρχαιοτήτων, λόγω του όγκου και της ευαισθησίας των αρχαίων αντικειμένων κ.λπ.

Η προανάκριση συνεχίζεται, ενώ οι συλληφθέντες οδηγήθηκαν σήμερα Πέμπτη στον Εισαγγελέα Πλημμελειοδικών Αθηνών.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 25, 2014)

> ένα σπάνιο μαρμάρινο άγαλμα της ελληνορωμαϊκής περιόδου (1ος αιώνας π.Χ.) του Πραξιτέλη, με προέλευση από την Αρκαδία, *ύψους 0,65 εκατοστών*.


0,65 εκατοστών λίγο δύσκολο το βλέπω. Κι αυτοί έχουν πρόβλημα με τους αριθμούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2014)

Ελαμουντέ. Μου ξέφυγε κι εμένα στο διαγώνιο διάβασμα. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 25, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> 0,65 εκατοστών λίγο δύσκολο το βλέπω. Κι αυτοί έχουν πρόβλημα με τους αριθμούς.



Απόδειξη ότι οι ΑΗΠ είχαν ανακαλύψει πρώτοι την νανογλυπτική.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2014)

...
Αυτονομήθηκε: *Ερασιτεχνική αρχαιολογία και ανασκαφικός τουρισμός*.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2014)

Μπερδεύτηκα με όλους αυτούς τους 49χρονους, 70χρονους, 52χρονους κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2014)

Μου λένε ότι τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης αναλώνονται σε ακατάσχετη φλυαρία και γκρίνια σε σχέση με τον τάφο της Αμφίπολης: ποιος να ’ναι θαμμένος εκεί μέσα (πέφτουν στοιχήματα ή ακόμα;), γιατί έπρεπε να πάει ο Σαμαράς σε ανασκαφή, τι γύρευε η μπουλντόζα εκεί γύρω, ό,τι και να βρεθεί θα μας το πάρουν οι δανειστές, ποιος ακούει πάλι τους Μακεδονομάχους και άλλα τέτοια.

Προτείνω λοιπόν, εν όψει και των επίσημων ανακοινώσεων, να ανοίξουμε ένα νέο νήμα, με τίτλο «Σε τούτη εδώ τη μουρμούρα».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2014)

Δεν είναι πάντως όλοι μουρμούρα: http://www.voria.gr/index.php?module=news&func=display&sid=189610


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2014)

Ίσως να είμαι κυνική, αλλά η όλη υπόθεση μου λέει ότι μάλλον οι αρχαιολόγοι της συγκεκριμένης ανασκαφής απλά προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν δημοσιότητα για να συνεχιστεί η ανασκαφή σε καιρό περικοπών. Η ανακάλυψη διαβάζω έγινε πριν δυο χρόνια κι ακόμα έχουμε να περιμένουμε καναδυό βδομάδες μέχρι να μπούνε μέσα. Και πολλά χρόνια μελέτης, καταγραφής και ξανά μελέτης. 
Ε, τότε τι χρειαζόταν η δημοσιότητα τώρα κι οι πρωθυπουργικές επισκέψεις, αυγουστιάτικα που δεν έχει άλλες ειδήσεις; Λες και δεν μπορούσε να το συνδυάσει ο Σαμαράς με το ταξίδι στη Θεσσαλονίκη για την έκθεση;

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι θα αποδειχτεί ότι πρόκειται για θαμμένο διαστημόπλοιο- χρονομηχανή, το οποίο μόλις ξεθαφτεί θα αρχίσει να τρώει τους αρχαιολόγους και θα χρειαστεί να έρθει ο Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς να παλέψει με τα μαγνητικά πεδία κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Δεν είναι πάντως όλοι μουρμούρα: http://www.voria.gr/index.php?module=news&func=display&sid=189610



Ένα λογοπαίγνιο ήθελα να κάνω. Έχουν γραφτεί αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα αυτές τις μέρες. 

Στο παραπάνω κείμενο διάβασα κάτι άλλο που με ξένισε:

Είναι προφανές, πως αν αυτό ισχύει, δεν χάνει καθόλου από τη λάμψη του το εύρημα. Αρκεί να σκεφθεί κανείς, πως «Μέγα» η παγκόσμια κοινότητα αποκαλεί μόνον τον Αλέξανδρο. Εμείς μόνον -περιέργως- αποκαλούμε τον Ναπολέοντα «Μέγα» και άλλους. Οι Γάλλοι και όλοι οι άλλοι αρκούνται στο «Ναπολέων Βοναπάρτης».

Δεν το λένε για τον Ναπολέοντα, αλλά:

Historically, in Europe, rulers were sometimes given the attribute "the Great", as in Alexander the Great, Alfred the Great and Peter the Great. The Latin equivalent "Magnus" was also used, as in Albertus Magnus and Carolus Magnus. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greatness

Μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε:
Catherine the Great
Frederick the Great

Και μόλις ανακάλυψα κι αυτό,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great
οπότε...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2014)

nickel said:


> Στο παραπάνω κείμενο διάβασα κάτι άλλο που με ξένισε:
> Είναι προφανές, πως αν αυτό ισχύει, δεν χάνει καθόλου από τη λάμψη του το εύρημα. Αρκεί να σκεφθεί κανείς, πως «Μέγα» η παγκόσμια κοινότητα αποκαλεί μόνον τον Αλέξανδρο. Εμείς μόνον -περιέργως- αποκαλούμε τον Ναπολέοντα «Μέγα» και άλλους. Οι Γάλλοι και όλοι οι άλλοι αρκούνται στο «Ναπολέων Βοναπάρτης».


Κι εμένα με ξένισε. Όσο για τη λίστα, θα βρεις ακόμη περισσότερους αν κάνεις merge κι ετούτη τη λίστα: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Великий_(прозвище)


----------



## Earion (Aug 14, 2014)

Εμένα δε μ' αρέσει το τόσο νταβαντούρι (η πολιτική εκμετάλλευση) και φοβάμαι μη μας βγει σε κακό.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2014)

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22784&subid=2&pubid=64050128


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2014)

Αυτό το τελευταίο άρθρο μου θύμισε κάτι που κουβέντιαζα πρόσφατα με κάποιους φίλους αρχαιολόγους με αφορμή επίσκεψη σε ένα μουσείο στο Ρέικιαβικ. Εκεί λοιπόν στο κέντρο της πόλης βρέθηκαν τα θεμέλια ενός σπιτιού και γύρω από αυτά φτιάχτηκε έκθεση της εγκατάστασης των πρώτων Σκανδιναβών στην Ισλανδία. Ένα μεγάλο μέρος της έκθεσης παρουσιάζει πώς δουλεύουν οι αρχαιολόγοι και πώς έγινε η χρονολόγηση του ευρήματος στο 871 με δυο χρόνια απόκλιση. Βλέπουμε τα σύνεργα των αρχαιολόγων, διαβάζουμε (και βλέπουμε και ακούμε) περιγραφή των μεθόδων χρονολόγησης που χρησιμοποιούνται στην αρχαιολογία γενικά και στο συγκεκριμένο εύρημα ειδικότερα. 

Με αφορμή λοιπόν αυτή την έκθεση είχα μια συζήτηση με κάτι φίλους αρχαιολόγους σχετικά με το τι μαθαίνουμε στο σχολείο για το έργο του αρχαιολόγου, που προσωπικά θα έλεγα ότι δεν έμαθα τίποτα. Ακόμα και το ότι οι αεροφωτογραφίες μας βοηθάνε να εντοπίσουμε θαμμένους αρχαιολογικούς χώρους το έμαθα στη Βεργίνα, που είχαμε πάει επίσκεψη και ρώτησα τον ξεναγό. Για να μην πω για τα μουσεία με τις ταμπελίτσες που δε σου λένε τίποτα. Βλέπεις π.χ. ένα αρχαίο και σου λέει από κάτω Κύλιξ, 5ος αι. Αθήνα/ Kylix, 5th c., Athens και λες μας φωτίσατε τώρα, και τους έλληνες και τους αλλοδαπούς. Πάω στο μουσείο και βλέπω, αλλά δεν μαθαίνω. Μαθαίνω μόνο ότι αυτά που βλέπω δεν κάνει να τα πιάνω, κι άμα βρω κανένα παρόμοιο στο χωράφι μου πρέπει να το παραδώσω. Δηλαδή αντιμετωπίζουμε τα ευρήματα με τη λογική του πίστευε και μη ερεύνα. Θαύμαζέ το γιατί είναι αρχαίο, όχι γιατί ξέρουμε κάτι παραπάνω γι'αυτό, γιατί βαριόμαστε να στο πούμε το παραπάνω. 

Τέλος πάντων, μπλα μπλα θερινού απογεύματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 14, 2014)

Τι θέλεις να σου πει η ταμπελίτσα, βρε SBE; Σε σημαντικά ευρήματα έχει περισσότερο μπλα-μπλα, αν και οι περισσότεροι δεν τα διαβάζουν. Αν πας σε κανένα μουσείο όπως το Λούβρο ή το Ερμιτάζ, θέλει να ξοδέψεις μήνες για να δεις καλά κάθε έκθεμα, να διαβάσεις την ταμπελίτσα, κτλ. Κάποια ευρήματα είναι μικρότερης σημασίας ή δεν ξέρουμε πολλά γι' αυτά, οπότε η ταμπελίτσα δίνει μόνο την περιγραφή του. Σίγουρα θα μπορούσες να μάθεις κάτι παραπάνω απ' αυτό που λέει η ταμπέλα, αλλά γι' αυτό απαιτείται βιβλίο. Είναι αφορμή να ανοίξεις ένα βιβλίο να διαβάσεις πού χρησιμοποιούνταν και γιατί ο Χ τύπος αντικειμένου που είδες και γενικά να πάρεις κι άλλες πληροφορίες σχετικά.

Τέλος, αν κάτι σου φαίνεται ότι έχει ενδιαφέρον αλλά δεν έχει πολλές πληροφορίες, υπάρχουν σχετικά συνοδευτικά βιβλία, φυλλάδια και ξεναγοί/συνοδοί για να ρωτήσεις. Ακόμη κι αν η ταμπελίτσα έγραφε πάρα πολλά (που πολλές γράφουν), το πρόβλημα που δημιουργείται είναι ότι κλείνεις τον χώρο σε άλλους που θέλουν να δουν και να διαβάσουν την ταμπελίτσα. Όταν κάποια στιγμή θα βγουν στην αγορά οι συσκευές χειρός που αναγνωρίζουν αντικείμενα και προβάλλουν πληροφορίες μέσω net σε οποιαδήποτε επιφάνεια, θα μπορείς να τα αποθηκεύεις και να τα βλέπεις αργότερα με την ησυχία σου.

Πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι η ανακοίνωση έχει να κάνει με κονδύλια. Δυο χρόνια έσκαβαν, στο τέλος θα τους κόψουν την χρηματοδότηση; Περισσότερο έχει να κάνει με διαφήμιση, μάλλον, γιατί μέχρι να τον ανοίξουν μπορεί να έχει τελειώσει η τουριστική σεζόν. Τώρα κατά πόσο είναι καλή η τόση δημοσιότητα πριν ανοιχτεί το μνημείο, δεν είμαι σε θέση να το απαντήσω. Ας ελπίσουμε να είναι όντως κάτι σημαντικό, αφού έγινε ό,τι έγινε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2014)

Στην πρόσφατη (τι πρόσφατη, κοντεύει χρόνος, τεσπα) ξενάγηση Λεξιλόγων στο ΝΜΑ, η ξεναγός ρώτησε: «Τι ξενάγηση θέλετε, της μίας ώρας ή των τριών;» Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάποιοι θα προτιμούσαν την ξενάγηση του οκταώρου, αλλά υπάρχουν και πρακτικά όρια στα πάντα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2014)

Τα θέματα είναι δύο, οπότε θα απαντήσω τώρα στο ένα (περί εκθέσεων και μουσείων) και θα επανέρθω για το άλλο. 
Επειδή οι περισσότεροι επιλέγουν να τα δουν στα γρήγορα, δε σημαίνει ότι δεν θα πρέπει το μουσείο να δείχνει τα εκθέματα με τρόπο παιδαγωγικό. Στο κάτω κάτω η δουλειά του μουσείου δεν είναι να είναι αποθήκη εκθεμάτων και να πηγαίνουμε να τα βλέπουμε στα γρήγορα γιατί «έτσι πρέπει». 
Ευτυχώς σιγά σιγά αλλάζει η νοοτροπία και μερικά μουσεία είναι πολύ καλά. Π.χ. το Νομισματικό Μουσείο, στο οποίο πήγα τα Χριστούγεννα. Στην αρχή ήμουνα σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι δεν θα έχει ενδιαφέρον, γιατί το φανταζόμουν σαν αυτές τις ατέλειωτες βιτρίνες με νομίσματα που βλέπεις στα μεγαλύτερα μουσεία, που είναι για τους φανατικούς της νομισματικής. Τελικά ήταν μια πολύ ωραία και ιδιαίτερα ενημερωτική έκθεση. Κι επειδή είχα μία ώρα στη διάθεσή μου, το είδα σε μια ώρα και αισθάνθηκα ότι έμαθα δυο πράγματα. Ίσως κάποιος να το δει σε τρεις ώρες και ίσως κάποιος σε δέκα λεπτά. 
Να δώσω κι ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Πριν μερικά χρόνια έγινε μια μεγάλη έκθεση βυζαντινής τέχνης στο Λονδίνο, με επιμέλεια ελληνικής ομάδας. Είχα την τύχη να πάω στην παρουσίαση για τον τύπο, και παρακολούθησα την ξενάγηση που έκανε ο επιμελητής. Η ξενάγηση δεν κράτησε πάνω από μια ώρα και ήταν ιδιαίτερα κατατοπιστική, γιατί συνοδευόταν από ανέκδοτα για την ιστορία των εκθεμάτων* κλπ. Δυστυχώς, όλα αυτά τα ανέκδοτα και τις πληροφορίες αποφάσισαν να μην τα γράψουν πουθενά. Και αυτό ακριβώς ήταν που έγραψαν οι δημοσιογράφοι. Ότι η έκθεση ήταν μια συλλογή ωραίων αντικειμένων χωρίς καμιά πληροφορία για την προέλευσή τους, την ιστορία τους ή τη χρήση τους. Φυσικά όποιος ήθελε εκτός από τις 15 λίρες εισιτήριο να ξοδέψει κι άλλες 40 για να πάρει τον κατάλογο της έκθεσης ίσως να έβρισκε τις απαντήσεις, αλλά αυτός που πλήρωσε _μόνο_ 15 (που δεν είναι καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητο ποσό, 20 ευρώ είναι), καλά να πάθει, τον πιάσαμε κορόιδο τον κουτόφραγκο εμείς οι έξυπνοι

* π.χ. ότι ένα έκθεμα ήταν φτιαγμένο με μια τεχνική η οποία μετά την άλωση της Κωνσταντινούπολης από τους Φράγκους χάθηκε και την «ανακαλύψαμε» ξανά τον 19ο αιώνα. Ότι ο τεχνίτης που έφτιαξε ένα άλλο έκθεμα ήταν γνωστός στη Δύση και έπαιρνε παραγγελίες από ντόπιους και ξένους και έχουν βρεθεί έργα του στα πιο απίθανα και μακρινά μέρη. Ή ότι η κυρία που εικονιζόταν σε άλλο έργο ήταν αυτή που ευθύνεται για τη διάδοση των μαχαιροπίρουνων στη Δύση. Μικρά, περιεκτικά και αφήνουν τον επισκέπτη με την αίσθηση ότι έμαθε κάτι που δεν το ήξερε. Κι άμα αυτό του κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον, θα πάει να το ψάξει παραπέρα. 

Έχω δει μέχρι τώρα δύο μουσεία που χωρίς σοβαρά εκθέματα άξιζε να τα επισκεφτεί κανείς. Το πρώτο είναι στην Ιρλανδία, σε ένα χωριό που δεν θυμάμαι πια το όνομά του. Μία αίθουσα όλη κι όλη, κι αυτή μικρή, με είκοσι εκθέματα από παλαιολιθικό οικισμό της περιοχής. Το άλλο ήταν αυτό τώρα στο Ρέικιαβικ, που το έκθεμα ήταν όλο κι όλο ένας πέτρινος κύκλος, αλλά άμα είχες όρεξη έτρωγες ολόκληρη μέρα εκεί μέσα (είχα μία ώρα ακριβώς και το είδα όλο σε μία ώρα). Τα εκθέματα ήταν ψιλοπράματα, αλλά η έκθεση ιδιαίτερα κατατοπιστική. Άξιζε με το παραπάνω τα τρία ευρώ είσοδο. Τώρα, δε νομίζω ότι θα καθίσω να ασχοληθώ πιο πολύ με αυτά που είδα εκεί, αλλά αν ήθελα, θα με είχε κατευθύνει καλά το μουσείο. Χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ψάχνω στα τυφλά. 

Τώρα, για το άλλο ζήτημα, το ότι δεν μαθαίνουμε στο σχολείο τίποτα για τον τρόπο εργασίας των αρχαιολόγων: δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι απαραίτητο μάθημα, αλλά κάποια στοιχεία θα μπορούσαν να περιλαμβάνονται ίσως με κάποια επίσκεψη σε μουσείο ή αρχαιολογικό χώρο και να συνδέουν τη δουλειά του αρχαιολόγου με τη δουλειά του ιστορικού, του χημικού, του γεωλόγου κλπ. Για εμάς ειδικά που ζούμε σε χώρα γεμάτη αρχαία έχει και πρακτικό ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.protothema.gr/culture/article/402692/ta-mustika-tou-tafikou-mnimeiou-tis-amfipolis/
(δεν κατάλαβα πάντως τι σχέση έχει η ακρίβεια στα δεκαδικά τού π με την κατασκευή)
...και χάρτης: https://goo.gl/maps/X1iyU


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2014)

Zazula said:


> (δεν κατάλαβα πάντως τι σχέση έχει η ακρίβεια στα δεκαδικά τού π με την κατασκευή)


Επειδή μάλλον δεν γνωρίζουν πώς χαράσσονται οι κύκλοι επί του πεδίου...


----------



## Irini (Aug 15, 2014)

Είναι η γεωμετρία του BSJ:

I never learned jommetty, sir. Bit of a hole in my understanding, all that stuff about angles and suchlike. But this, sir, is all about pie."
"Like in food?" said Moist, drawing back from the sinister glow.
"No, no, sir. Pie like in jommetry."
"Oh, you mean pi, the number you get when," Moist paused. He was erratically good at math, which is to say he could calculate odds and currency very, very fast. There had been a geometry section in his book at school, but he'd never seen the point. He tried, anyway.
"It's all to do with . . . it's the number you get when the radius of a circle . . . no, the length of the rim of a wheel is three and a bit times the . . . er . . ."
"Something like that, sir, probably, something like that," said Groat. "Three and a bit, that's the ticket. Only Bloody Stupid Johnson said that was untldy, so he designed a wheel where the pie was exactly three. And that's it, in there."
"But that's impossible!" said Moist. "You can't do that? Pi is like . . . built in. You can't change it. You'd have to change the universe."
"Yes, sir. They tell me that's what happened," said Groat calmly. "I'll do the party trick now. Stand back, sir."

 Going Postal by T. Prachett


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 15, 2014)

Κι εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής. Ότι οι κύκλοι των Αιγυπτίων ήταν στραβοί; Όλοι οι κύκλοι το ίδιο π έχουν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2014)

Από την Guardian και το μπλογκ του Jonathan Jones:
http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...thenon-marbles-greece-return-acropolis-museum

Εκεί θα δείτε και τις φωτογραφίες.


*The Parthenon marbles are the world's most beautiful art – and that's why we should give them back*
These consummately beautiful sculptures demand a proper setting – and a trip to Athens has convinced me the Acropolis Museum is that place north frieze of Parthenon sculpture

What can you do with the world's most beautiful art? Where does it belong? How should it be cared for and displayed?

The art in question is the array of sculpture created in Athens in the 5th century BC to decorate the Parthenon, the temple to Athena that still, today, dominates the skyline of the Greek capital.

Notoriously, the best-preserved stone carvings that survived on the temple in the early 19th century were removed by Lord Elgin and brought to London, where they have been a fixture of the British Museum ever since. Equally notoriously, Greece wants the Parthenon marbles (aka the Elgin marbles) back – and in 2009 opened a state-of-the-art museum beneath the Acropolis hill on which the Parthenon stands, to house them.

Where do the Parthenon sculptures really belong? To get to the just, right, sensible answer I have to start from my opening claim: this is the world's most beautiful art. It has only a handful of rivals in the highest rank of artistic achievement – think Leonardo da Vinci, think Michelangelo.

But the sculptures of the Parthenon were created 2,000 years before the masterpieces of the Renaissance. They have a life, energy, calm and grandeur all their own. The figures of reclining goddesses from the east pediment, for instance, are daunting yet yielding syntheses of mass and grace that are more like dreams than objects. The veins that throb on the horse-flanks of a centaur; the pathos of animals lowing at the sky as they are led to be sacrificed; such details add up to a consummate beauty that is, I repeat, rivalled only by the greatest art of the Renaissance.

If the Sistine Chapel frescoes had been detached from their ceiling in the 19th century and hung on the walls of the National Gallery, would we appreciate them as much? No. We'd struggle to imagine the real power of Michelangelo's paintings in their original location. We'd miss the thrill of stretching our necks and the excitement of walking through the Vatican to get to them, even the fuss of queuing. Context is all.

The sad truth is that in the British Museum, the Parthenon sculptures are not experienced at their best. For one thing, they're shown in a grey, neoclassical hall whose stone walls don't contrast enough with these stone artworks – it is a deathly space that mutes the greatest Greek art instead of illuminating it. So if the British Museum wants to keep these masterpieces it needs to find the money to totally redisplay them in a modern way.

Or, it could give them to Greece, which has already built a superb modern museum to do just that. The great thing about the Acropolis Museum's display of the Parthenon sculptures – which currently includes pieces left by Elgin, plus casts – is that it makes it easy to see how the sculptures fitted on the building, and how they work as an ensemble. It also has one advantage London can never rival – you can look from the sculptures to the museum's glass wall and see the Parthenon itself, making a sensual connection between the art and its architectural home.

The first time I ever visited the Parthenon I was entranced by its unique lightness and perfection and thought it absolutely obvious that the Parthenon marbles need to be in Athens. Then I found out more about the campaign to return them. It seemed to be too much about national pride, and not enough about art. I don't care about nationalism, only about the best way to show this stupendous art so everyone can feel its power. The way the Elgin Marbles debate has turned art into an ideological plaything is a terrible distraction from looking at the bloody things.

I got so alienated by the rhetoric surrounding the Parthenon marbles that I argued (at the Cambridge Union) against returning them. A lot of the Greek case remains untrue or unfair. At the new Acropolis Museum, for instance, a video denounces Elgin for "carrying off" the sculptures. It's not as simple as that. An honest case for returning this art to Greece has to acknowledge that it has been looked after well by the British Museum. The pieces of the sculpture in London are in superb physical condition. You can see tiny details. That is not true of the examples in Athens – they have suffered severe damage from pollution and many have lost all but their rudimentary form.

But that's in the past. In the 1970s when the Parthenon itself was getting corroded by bad air the sculptures were safer in London. Today, they belong in the Acropolis Museum.

Nationalist or not, Greece has proved it loves this art and sees it for what it is. It is Greece, and not the British Museum, that deserves to be custodian of the world's greatest art, for the world. And for art.


----------



## Costas (Aug 20, 2014)

Δεν συμφωνώ με τον αρθρογράφο. Σαφώς και είναι και θέμα εθνισμού. Πες το και αντιαποικιοκρατίας. Ότι έρχεται ο άλλος και παίρνει ό,τι του γουστάρει σαν να είναι σπίτι του, επειδή η αυτοκρατορία του είχε κάνει σπίτι της όλο τον πλανήτη και επειδή συνομιλούσε με μιαν άλλη, σύμμαχή της τότε, αυτοκρατορία η οποία δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει μεγαλύτερη φαγούρα στ' αχαμνά της για την αρχαία ελληνική τέχνη και κληρονομιά. Ο φιλότεχνος κ. Τζόουνς, αν αύριο μεθαύριο το Βρετανικό Μουσείο χτίσει μια νέα αίθουσα για τα ελγίνεια που θα τον εντυπωσιάσει, όπως τους παροτρύνει ρητά, θα ξαναγυρίσει στην παλιά του άποψη, ότι τα μάρμαρα πρέπει να μείνουν εκεί. Και ούτω καθεξής...Η πλήρης αποπολιτικοποίηση του θέματος στο όνομα της ιδεολογίας της τέχνης ueber alles δεν με κερδίζει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2014)

Εγώ αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό που λέει για τον εθνικισμό ως κενή περιεχομένου απαίτηση για την ικανοποίηση του εγώ. Δεν θα του έδινα κι άδικο, κρίνοντας από το γεγονός ότι οι περισσότεροι συμπολίτες μας που θέλουν τα μάρμαρα πίσω έχουν να πατήσουν αιώνες σε μουσείο και έχουν πλήρη άγνοια για όλον τον υπόλοιπο αρχαιολογικό πλούτο της χώρας μας.

Από την άλλην, τα ελγίνεια εκτίθενται στο βρετανικό μουσείο, που λόγω τουρισμού εκτίθενται σε περισσότερο κόσμο, είναι πιο άμεσα κι εύκολα προσβάσιμα και μάλιστα δωρεάν. Το παράδειγμα με την Καπέλα Σιξτίνα το βρήκα παράταιρο. Τα ελγίνεια δεν θα επιστρέψουν ποτέ στον φυσικό τους χώρο· αν ποτέ επιστρέψουν θα εκτεθούν στο μουσείο της Ακρόπολης.

Δεν ξέρω τι είναι πιο δίκαιο, δηλαδή αν τα αρχαιολογικά και καλλιτεχνικά έργα ανήκουν σ' όλον τον κόσμο και ως εκ τούτου δεν είναι κακό να βρίσκονται κάπου που να μπορούν να τα θαυμάσουν όσο πιο πολλοί* ή αν εμείς δικαιούμαστε περισσότερο να είμαστε ιδιοκτήτες των μαρμάρων, γιατί απλά έτυχε και βρισκόμαστε στον ίδιο γεωγραφικό χώρο που ζούσαν κάποτε οι δημιουργοί τους, ξέρω όμως σίγουρα ότι συλλογικά σαν λαός δεν τα αξίζουμε, γιατί -συλλογικά, πάντα- δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν τα ίδια τα μάρμαρα, αλλά ο τουρισμός που θα φέρουν και η ικανοποίησή μας. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει ο πολιτισμός, η ιστορία τους, η αισθητική τους, η αξία τους. Μόνο ότι μας τα άρπαξαν και τα θέλουμε πίσω.

Αυστηρά προσωπική μου γνώμη η παραπάνω.


* στην βάση του "ό,τι έγινε, έγινε", όχι να αρχίσουμε ξαφνικά τις μεταφορές και των υπολοίπων.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 21, 2014)

Ο ενστερνισμός της άποψης ότι τα αρχαιολογικά και καλλιτεχνικά έργα ανήκουν σ' όλον τον κόσμο και ως εκ τούτου δεν είναι κακό να βρίσκονται κάπου που να μπορούν να τα θαυμάσουν όσο πιο πολλοί είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ένδειξη επαρχιώτικου κόμπλεξ και έμμεση αποδοχή του ότι μια χώρα δεν αξίζει να την επισκεφθεί κανείς για να θαυμάσει τα αρχαία της (και όχι μόνο, φυσικά), άρα καλά κάνει και πάει στην Αγγλία, στη Γερμανία ή όπου αλλού. Όποιος θέλει να δει τα γλυπτά της Ακρόπολης ας έρθει στο μουσείο της Ακρόπολης να τα δει. Δεν είμαστε στον Άρη, και παρά τα όποια προβλήματά μας εξακολουθούμε να είμαστε μια πολιτισμένη Ευρωπαϊκή χώρα.
Πάντα υπάρχει μια χρυσή τομή ανάμεσα στον αναίτιο κλασαυχενικό εθνικισμό και τον γλοιώδη ψωροκωσταινισμό. Λέγεται: έχω επίγνωση του μεγέθους και των δυνατοτήτων μου και δρω σύμφωνα με αυτά, πασχίζοντας πάντοτε ταυτόχρονα να μετατοπίσω τα όρια λίγο πιο πέρα. 
Απλά πράγματα: έχουμε μουσείο, φέρτε πίσω τα αρχαία μας*. Το τι θα κάνουν οι υπόλοιποι είναι δικός τους λογαριασμός.

*Από τη στιγμή που βρεθήκαμε στον ίδιο γεωγραφικό χώρο με αυτά και η σύμβαση λέει ότι αποτελούμε συνέχεια αυτών που τα έφτιαξαν, είμαστε θεματοφύλακές τους. Αυτή τη σημασία έχει το "μας", τίποτα περισσότερο τίποτα λιγότερο.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Aug 21, 2014)

Μήπως όμως υπάρχει και άλλη διάσταση; Μήπως οι ξένοι τα ήξεραν πριν από εμάς; Μήπως αυτοί μας τα έμαθαν;

Ιωάννης Θ. Κακριδής. _Οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες στη νεοελληνική λαϊκή παράδοση_. Αθήνα: Μορφωτικό Ίδρυμα Εθνικής Τραπέζης, 1978, σελ. 39:

Ο ζήλος των Άγγλων περιηγητών, των «μυλόρδων», να τα δουν όλα βιαστικά, να τα σχεδιάσουν και, αν μπορούν, να πάρουν μαζί τους καμιάν αρχαιότητα ή τουλάχιστο ένα κομμάτι μάρμαρο, έγινε αφορμή στους Καστρινούς [=κάτοικοι των Δελφών] να σχηματίσουν την ακόλουθη παράδοση: οι Μυλόρδοι δεν είναι χριστιανοί, γιατί κανείς ποτέ δεν τους είδε να κάνουν το σταυρό τους. Η γενιά τους είναι από τους παλιούς ειδωλολάτρες τους Αδελφιώτες, που φύλαγαν το βιο τους σ’ ένα κάστρο που το ’λεγαν Αδελφούς [=Δελφούς], από τους δυο αδελφούς τα βασιλόπουλα που το ’χτισαν. Όταν η Παναγία και ο Χριστός ήρθαν σ’ αυτούς τους τόπους και όλοι οι άνθρωποι ολόγυρα έγιναν χριστιανοί, οι Αδελφιώτες σκέφτηκαν πως ήταν καλύτερα γι’ αυτούς να φύγουν· κι έφυγαν στη Φραγκιά και πήραν και όλα τα πλούτη τους μαζί. Απ’ αυτούς είναι οι Μυλόρδοι, και έρχονται τώρα εδώ και προσκυνούν αυτά τα λιθάρια.

ΦΩΚΙΔΑ (Δελφοί), 19ος αι.
Πηγή: H.N. Ulrichs, _Reisen und Forschungen_, σελ. 123 κ.ε.​
ή, για να πούμε κάτι άλλο:

Eliza M. Butler. _The Tyranny of Greece over Germany: A Study of the Influence Exercised by Greek Art and Poetry over the Great German Writers of the Eighteenth, Nineteenth, and Twentieth Centuries_. Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 1935.


Βιβλίο αμετάφραστο ακόμα στα ελληνικά. Ιδού το εξώφυλλο​


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Ο ενστερνισμός της άποψης ότι τα αρχαιολογικά και καλλιτεχνικά έργα ανήκουν σ' όλον τον κόσμο και ως εκ τούτου δεν είναι κακό να βρίσκονται κάπου που να μπορούν να τα θαυμάσουν όσο πιο πολλοί είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ένδειξη επαρχιώτικου κόμπλεξ και έμμεση αποδοχή του ότι μια χώρα δεν αξίζει να την επισκεφθεί κανείς για να θαυμάσει τα αρχαία της (και όχι μόνο, φυσικά), άρα καλά κάνει και πάει στην Αγγλία, στη Γερμανία ή όπου αλλού. Όποιος θέλει να δει τα γλυπτά της Ακρόπολης ας έρθει στο μουσείο της Ακρόπολης να τα δει. Δεν είμαστε στον Άρη, και παρά τα όποια προβλήματά μας εξακολουθούμε να είμαστε μια πολιτισμένη Ευρωπαϊκή χώρα.
> Πάντα υπάρχει μια χρυσή τομή ανάμεσα στον αναίτιο κλασαυχενικό εθνικισμό και τον γλοιώδη ψωροκωσταινισμό. Λέγεται: έχω επίγνωση του μεγέθους και των δυνατοτήτων μου και δρω σύμφωνα με αυτά, πασχίζοντας πάντοτε ταυτόχρονα να μετατοπίσω τα όρια λίγο πιο πέρα.
> Απλά πράγματα: έχουμε μουσείο, φέρτε πίσω τα αρχαία μας*. Το τι θα κάνουν οι υπόλοιποι είναι δικός τους λογαριασμός.
> 
> *Από τη στιγμή που βρεθήκαμε στον ίδιο γεωγραφικό χώρο με αυτά και η σύμβαση λέει ότι αποτελούμε συνέχεια αυτών που τα έφτιαξαν, είμαστε θεματοφύλακές τους. Αυτή τη σημασία έχει το "μας", τίποτα περισσότερο τίποτα λιγότερο.



Δεν είναι δίκαιο να αντιμετωπίζεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο η μεταφορά των μαρμάρων. Ο Έλγιν τα πήρε σε μια εποχή που οι Έλληνες ενδιαφέρονταν για τα αρχαία 100 φορές λιγότερο απ' ό,τι σήμερα και είναι πιθανό μεγάλο μέρος τους να ήταν σήμερα κατεστραμμένο. Δεν τα πήρε γι' αυτό, αλλά είναι μια σημαντική παράμετρος.

Από 'κεί και ύστερα, η επιστροφή ενός τέτοιου όγκου και τέτοιας σημασίας αρχαιολογικού θησαυρού δημιουργεί προηγούμενο και δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να πραγματοποιηθεί. Σχεδόν τίποτα απ' ό,τι έχουν τα μεγάλα μουσεία της Ευρώπης δεν είναι εγχώριο. Νομίζω ότι η άποψη να πάρουμε εμείς πίσω τα δικά μας αλλά οι υπόλοιποι να το βουλώσουν, είναι όντως δείγμα άκρατου εθνικισμού. Άλλωστε γιατί τα ελγίνεια και όχι κι όλα τα υπόλοιπα αρχαία μας που βρίσκονται διάσπαρτα στην Ευρώπη; Η Ιταλία γιατί να μην διεκδικήσει τα αμέτρητα αρχαία της από την Αγγλία, την Γαλλία, κτλ; Η Αίγυπτος; Η Τουρκία; Το Ιράν; Η Συρία; Η Κορέα;

Καλώς ή κακώς -κακώς θα πω εγώ- τα πράγματα ήρθαν έτσι και την αρχαιολογία την επινόησαν οι δυτικοευρωπαίοι, με αποτέλεσμα την δημιουργία μεγάλων μουσείων και την "αρπαγή" αμέτρητων θησαυρών από χώρες που δεν τους καιγόταν τότε καρφάκι για τα μνημεία. Φτιάχτηκαν υπέροχα μουσεία, όπως το Βρετανικό, το Λούβρο, κτλ, και πλέον αποτελούν τα ίδια στοιχεία του παγκόσμιου πολιτισμού. Σήμερα δεν θα δεχόμασταν την εκ νέου "αρπαγή" αρχαιολογιών, όμως τα ήδη υπάρχοντα βρίσκονται εκεί εδώ και δυο αιώνες και δεν μπορούμε να ξαναγράψουμε την ιστορία. Οπότε η στάση στο ζήτημα μπορεί να είναι μια απ' τις τρείς: α) απαίτηση επιστροφής αρχαιοτήτων στους τόπους απ' όπου προήλθαν, αδειάζοντας έτσι τα μουσεία της Ευρώπης και κλείνοντάς τα, φυσικά, β) απαίτηση επιστροφής μόνο των αρχαιοτήτων της χώρας του, γιατί έτσι, και γ) να διατηρηθεί η υπάρχουσα κατάσταση, με επιστροφές αρχαιοτήτων από πρωτοβουλία των ίδιων των μουσείων, τμηματικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Άλλωστε γιατί τα ελγίνεια και όχι κι όλα τα υπόλοιπα αρχαία μας που βρίσκονται διάσπαρτα στην Ευρώπη;



Έχουμε πει ότι τα μάρμαρα του Παρθενώνα αποτελούν ειδική περίπτωση επειδή αποτελούν αναπόσπαστο μέρος του κτιρίου και δεν είναι, ας πούμε, η Νίκη της Σαμοθράκης. 

Για τα επιχειρήματα του Jones, συμφωνώ ότι εύκολα μπορούν να μεταστραφούν στην παλιά του άποψη αν το Βρετανικό Μουσείο ανατρέψει τα επιχειρήματά του. Είναι ωστόσο σημαντική η άποψή του επειδή απευθύνεται σε αγγλικό ακροατήριο στο οποίο ο ίδιος μιλούσε έτσι παλιότερα και με την ίδια λογική λέει κάτι διαφορετικό τώρα, που μας συμφέρει, έστω και προσωρινά — μέχρι να φτιάξει καλύτερη αίθουσα το Βρετανικό  .


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2014)

Βέβαια το θέμα είναι στο χέρι του μουσείου, γιατί η κοινή γνώμη στην Αγγλία είναι -καρά- υπέρ της επιστροφής, κάτι που επιβεβαιώνεται σε κάθε νέα σφυγμομέτρηση.

Εγώ πάντως θα προτιμούσα την Νίκη της Σαμοθράκης. Τα ελγίνεια είναι ωραία, αλλά είναι χίλια κομμάτια και θα είναι πάντα ασύνδετα με το μνημείο. Αν μπορούσαμε να ξαναφτιάχναμε το μνημείο όπως ήταν, βέβαια, θα ήμουν υπέρ, αλλά κάτι μού λέει ότι στην ανακατασκευή του θα τσινούσαν πολλοί περισσότεροι.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ...και χάρτης: https://goo.gl/maps/X1iyU


Έχουμε τρόπο να βρούμε ημερομηνία για αυτήν τη λήψη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2014)

Γιατί δεν στέλνεις ένα μέιλ ότι χρειάζεσαι την ημερομηνία για επιστημονικούς λόγους;


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί δεν στέλνεις ένα μέιλ ότι χρειάζεσαι την ημερομηνία για επιστημονικούς λόγους;



Γιατί θα πρέπει να εφεύρω τους επιστημονικούς λόγους για τους οποίους τη χρειάζομαι. 

Πρόκειται περί απλής περιέργειας. Ήθελα να δω αν αυτό που μοιάζει με ίχνη κατασκευών στο κέντρο του τύμβου είναι αποτέλεσμα πρόσφατης αποχωμάτωσης των ανωτέρων στρωμάτων του τύμβου ή απομεινάρι παλαιότερων ανασκαφών στα ανώτερα στρώματα (αν θυμάμαι καλά, ο Λαζαρίδης που είχε αρχίσει να σκάβει από πάνω προς τα κάτω τη δεκαετία του 60 είχε εντοπίσει αρχαϊκές / κλασικές ταφές στην κορυφή, κάτι που σημαίνει πως ο τύμβος δεν ήταν εξολοκλήρου τεχνητό κατασκεύασμα ή έστω ότι δεν ήταν όλος πρόσφατο ελληνιστικό κατασκεύασμα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Γιατί θα πρέπει να εφεύρω τους επιστημονικούς λόγους για τους οποίους τη χρειάζομαι.
> 
> Πρόκειται περί απλής περιέργειας. Ήθελα να δω αν αυτό που μοιάζει με ίχνη κατασκευών στο κέντρο του τύμβου είναι αποτέλεσμα πρόσφατης αποχωμάτωσης των ανωτέρων στρωμάτων του τύμβου ή απομεινάρι παλαιότερων ανασκαφών στα ανώτερα στρώματα (αν θυμάμαι καλά, ο Λαζαρίδης που είχε αρχίσει να σκάβει από πάνω προς τα κάτω τη δεκαετία του 60 είχε εντοπίσει αρχαϊκές / κλασικές ταφές στην κορυφή, κάτι που σημαίνει πως ο τύμβος δεν ήταν εξολοκλήρου τεχνητό κατασκεύασμα ή έστω ότι δεν ήταν όλος πρόσφατο ελληνιστικό κατασκεύασμα).


Ε, χρειάζονται κι άλλοι λόγοι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Έχουμε τρόπο να βρούμε ημερομηνία για αυτήν τη λήψη;



23/01/2013


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2014)

Επίσης, στις 16/10/2012 και 02/05/2005, αντίστοιχα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2014)

Πώς ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2014)

Εμ... Google Earth.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2014)

Ναι, μπρε. Τις ημερομηνίες πώς βρίσκεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2014)

Τις γράφει κάτω αριστερά. Στο Earth όμως, όχι στο Maps.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> 23/01/2013





Hellegennes said:


> Επίσης, στις 16/10/2012 και 02/05/2005, αντίστοιχα:



Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2014)

Καθώς διαβάζεις αυτή την είδηση:

*Αγώνας για τη διατήρηση των χρωμάτων στα ευρήματα της Αμφίπολης*
Στη στερέωση και συντήρηση των αρχαιολογικών ευρημάτων πρόκειται να αφοσιωθούν τις επόμενες ημέρες οι αρχαιολόγοι στον Τύμβο Καστά, στην Αρχαία Αμφίπολη, προκειμένου να τα προστατεύσουν.
«Ένα μνημείο βγαίνει και παράλληλα συντηρείται αλλιώς το χάσαμε» δήλωσε στο ΑΠΕ η επικεφαλής της ανασκαφής, αρχαιολόγος, Κατερίνα Περιστέρη.

δεν μπορείς να μη σκεφτείς τη δραματική σεκάνς από τη _Ρόμα_ του Φελίνι, όπου οι τοιχογραφίες ρωμαϊκής κατοικίας, μόλις εκτεθούν στον αέρα του σήμερα, αρχίζουν να ξεθωριάζουν και να χάνονται. Η ίδια η σκηνή μένει ανεξίτηλη στη μνήμη!


----------



## Earion (Aug 28, 2014)

Πλάνα του τύμβου από ψηλά.






Είναι προφανές ότι έχουν παρθεί από δρόνο με σταθερή κάμερα κι όχι από ελικόπτερο.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 28, 2014)

Earion said:


> Πλάνα του τύμβου από ψηλά.


Κι εκείνο το άλλο λοφάκι ακριβώς δίπλα πολύ ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται...:mellow:


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2014)

Αρχαιοκαπηλίας το ανάγνωσμα. Το πιο νόστιμο: οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες ήταν οι πρώτοι αρχαιοκάπηλοι: το πρωί τους έθαβαν και το βράδυ τους έκλεβαν. :laugh:
(newsbomb)


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2014)

Κι εδώ βλέπουμε μάλλον την πηγή της τρολιάς ότι θα βγουν αρχαία δαιμόνια από τον τάφο:


> "Όταν ανοίγαμε έναν τάφο με τον Δημήτρη τον Λαζαρίδη, ο αρχαιολόγος μας απομάκρυνε για να πάρει, όπως έλεγε, ο τάφος αέρα. Όταν βρέθηκε ο μεγάλος τάφος, κάτω από το μουσείο, ο Λαζαρίδης μας είπε να φύγουμε όλοι μακριά για να μην πάθει κάποιος κανένα κακό. Ήταν πολλοί αυτοί οι αρχαιοκάπηλοι που πέθαναν τότε από τις αναθυμιάσεις".


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2014)

Διάβασα χτες την γκρίνια και του Παντελή Μπουκάλα για την καθημερινή δημοσιότητα που δίνεται στις ανασκαφές στην Αμφίπολη. Αρχίζει με το ειρωνικό σχόλιο:

Διαμαρτύρονται οι αρχαιολόγοι για την πολιτική εκμετάλλευση της ανασκαφής στην Αμφίπολη; Ασ’ τους να διαμαρτύρονται. Ενίστανται για την υποβάθμιση σε ριάλιτι ενός επιστημονικού έργου, προς εξυπηρέτηση των αναγκών του θεάματος και του κόμματος; (Εννοώ τη Ν.Δ., αφού το άλλο συγκυβερνών κόμμα είναι μπλεγμένο με τις δικές του ανασκαφές.) Ασ’ τους να ενίστανται. Στο τέλος θα το πάρουν απόφαση ότι γι’ αυτά τα θέματα αποφασίζουν άλλοι, και όχι αυτοί με τις αφελείς επιστημονικές δεοντολογίες τους.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/782692/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/o-megale3andros-perifereiarxhs

Δεν ξέρω την επιστημονική δεοντολογία, εγώ ωστόσο θεωρώ συναρπαστικό αυτόν το ρυθμό του ριάλιτι (ή της καλής ταινίας), με τις συχνές μικρές αποκαλύψεις, που επιτρέπουν να μοιραστούμε τη χαρά και την αγωνία του επαγγελματία, του αρχαιολόγου, αλλά και τη λεπτομέρεια κάθε μικρής ανακάλυψης, σε σχέση με μια συνολική παρουσίαση όπου η λεπτομέρεια θα πνιγεί. Δεν ξέρω αν πολιτικές σκοπιμότητες έχουν επιβάλει αυτή τη δημοσιότητα (εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να δω τις πολιτικές σκοπιμότητες), αλλά εμένα με θέλγει το αποτέλεσμα όποιες κι αν είναι οι σκοπιμότητες.

Από το σημερινό... επεισόδιο:

*Δύο εξαιρετικής τέχνης καρυάτιδες έφερε στο φως η έρευνα στην Αμφίπολη*
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231345604


----------



## Costas (Sep 7, 2014)

Ο Μπουκάλας καλά τα λέει για τον Τζιτζικώστα και Σία. Έτερον όμως εκάτερον: το ριάλιτι το βρίσκω κι εγώ μια χαρά. Άλλωστε, σ' αυτή την εποχή ζούμε, ας το πάρει απόφαση.
Εγώ αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι ένα σκαρίφημα κάτοψης και όψεων, βραδερφέ! Οι περιγραφές της Υπηρεσίας είναι όσο και να το κάνεις αφηρημένες (π.χ., προτεταμένα τα χέρια _προς ποια κατεύθυνση_; Ευτυχώς που δίνουν και φωτογραφίες)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2014)

Πάντως συνηθισμένο τάφο δεν τον λες...


----------



## Costas (Sep 7, 2014)

Μόλις έπεσε στα χέρια μου αφιέρωμα του σημερινού Πρώτου Θέματος που έχει σχεδιαστικές απεικονίσεις του συνόλου του μνημείου.


----------



## Earion (Sep 7, 2014)

Εμένα θα μου άρεσε να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους οι αρχαιολόγοι απερίσπαστοι και όσο πιο προσεκτικά γίνεται, που σημαίνει όσο χρόνο κι αν χρειάζεται. Να ρωτήσω κάτι για να γίνω κακός: γιατί αφαιρέθηκαν τα χώματα μεταξύ δεύτερου και τρίτου διαφράγματος μέσα σε μια μόνο μέρα; Αυτά τα χώματα υποτίθεται ότι ψιλοκοσκινίζονται, διότι μπορεί να περιέχουν ποιος ξέρει πόσο σημαντικά για την επιστήμη αλλά αδιόρατα στοιχεία. Ανάμεσα στα αμμώδη χώματα βρέθηκαν θραύσματα των γλυπτών, όπως τμήμα παλάμης και μικρότερα θραύσματα από τα δάκτυλά τους. Μόνο; Κι αν έχει γίνει καμιά θυσία για να σφραγιστεί η θύρα με θεϊκή προστασία, αν υπάρχουν οργανικά υπολείμματα (όπως στη Βεργίνα), πώς θα το μάθουμε; Και της μιας καρυάτιδας, της ανατολικής, το πρόσωπο λείπει. Γιατί; Πώς ερμηνεύεται αυτό; Της το κατέστρεψαν πιθανοί τυμβωρύχοι; Ήταν εξαρχής μισή; Αποσπάστηκε με τα χρόνια; Τότε πού είναι το υπόλοιπο; Στο ΣιΕςΆι θα τα εξέταζαν αυτά εξονυχιστικά. Και μη μου απαντήσετε ότι η αρχαιολογία δεν είναι ΣιΕςΆι, γιατί είναι *και* ΣιΕςΆι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2014)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το χώμα πρέπει να βγει, όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα μάλιστα, για στατικούς λόγους και μόνο. Όσο παραμένει εκεί δεν παύει να αποτελεί έναν τεράστιο όγκο που ίσως υπακούει περισσότερο στις συνθήκες της μηχανικής των ρευστών· με άλλα λόγια, ίσως δεν είναι δυνατή καν η ακίνδυνη μελέτη in situ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2014)

Τελικά ήταν χώμα ή άμμος; Διότι αν η σύστασή του ήταν αμμώδης, τότε ισχύει δέκα φορές περισσότερο αυτό που λέει ο Δόκτωρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2014)

Η κ. Μενδώνη αναφέρθηκε σε «αμμώδη χώματα»...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το χώμα πρέπει να βγει, όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα μάλιστα, για στατικούς λόγους και μόνο. Όσο παραμένει εκεί δεν παύει να αποτελεί έναν τεράστιο όγκο που ίσως υπακούει περισσότερο στις συνθήκες της μηχανικής των ρευστών· με άλλα λόγια, ίσως δεν είναι δυνατή καν η ακίνδυνη μελέτη in situ.


Σοβαρές ζημιές στο (sic) θόλο του τάφου.


Οι τεχνικοί της ανασκαφής βλέποντας τον κίνδυνο αναγκάστηκαν να κατασκευάσουν ένα «βαθμιδωτό αντίβαρο», αμέσως μετά την είσοδο στον τάφο, για να συγκρατηθεί ο «διαφραγματικός» τοίχος που χωρίζει τον προθάλαμο από τον επόμενο χώρο, δηλαδή τον νεκρικό προ-θάλαμο, αν υποθέσουμε πως η σορός του νεκρού βρίσκεται στο τρίτο δωμάτιο. Και γιατί χρειάστηκε να μπει αυτό το «αντίβαρο»; «Για την ευστάθεια του διαφράγματος», σύμφωνα με την επίσημη ανακοίνωση. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Αν το επόμενο δωμάτιο είναι γεμάτο «χαλαρή αμμώδη επίχωση», όπως λένε οι ανασκαφείς, υποχρεούνται να αποχωματώνουν τον διαφραγματικό τοίχο και από τις δύο πλευρές παράλληλα ώστε να μην πέσουν όλα τα φορτία από τη μια πλευρά και ο τοίχος καταρρεύσει παρασύροντας και το θόλο.

Το ζήτημα τεχνικά είναι πολύπλοκο αν όχι αδύνατο, όπως μας επισημαίνουν οι ειδικοί. Το ερώτημα που τίθεται είναι πώς θα γίνει αποχωμάτωση από ένα χώρο τελείως κλειστό, όπως είναι ο νεκρικός προθάλαμος, γεμάτο έως επάνω με άμμο; Πώς θα μπουν μέσα και θα δουλέψουν εργάτες σε ένα σκοτεινό χώρο; Θα σκάψουν με τα χέρια ή με μηχανικά μέσα; Ο,τι κι αν επιλέξουν θα είναι επίπονο, δαπανηρό και κυρίως χρονοβόρο.


Ηδη η «αστάθεια» του διαφράγματος είναι ολοφάνερη. Γι' αυτό έγιναν «οι απαραίτητες εργασίες αντιστήριξης για την προσωρινή σταθεροποίηση του επιστυλίου του διαφράγματος, το οποίο φαίνεται να στηρίζεται ασταθώς», όπως σημειώνεται στη χθεσινή ανακοίνωση. Δεν ήταν μόνο το επιστύλιο του διαφράγματος που χρειαζόταν αντιστήριξη, αλλά και ο τοίχος των Σφιγγών που παρουσιάζει εμφανείς ρωγμές.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω την επιστημονική δεοντολογία, εγώ ωστόσο θεωρώ συναρπαστικό αυτόν το ρυθμό του ριάλιτι (ή της καλής ταινίας), με τις συχνές μικρές αποκαλύψεις, που επιτρέπουν να μοιραστούμε τη χαρά και την αγωνία του επαγγελματία, του αρχαιολόγου, αλλά και τη λεπτομέρεια κάθε μικρής ανακάλυψης, σε σχέση με μια συνολική παρουσίαση όπου η λεπτομέρεια θα πνιγεί. Δεν ξέρω αν πολιτικές σκοπιμότητες έχουν επιβάλει αυτή τη δημοσιότητα (εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να δω τις πολιτικές σκοπιμότητες), αλλά εμένα με θέλγει το αποτέλεσμα όποιες κι αν είναι οι σκοπιμότητες


Συναρπαστικό, μπορεί. Υπάρχουν δυο ζητήματα όμως. Το ένα, του Μπουκάλα και άλλων γκρινιάρηδων, είναι τι θυσιάζεται στον βωμό του συναρπαστικού. Το άλλο, πιο θεωρητικό, είναι ακριβώς κατά πόσο είναι θεμιτό το συναρπαστικό καθημερινό ρεπορτάζ. Κατά πόσο δηλαδή είναι θεμιτός τρόπος θέασης από το ευρύ κοινό της αρχαιολογικής διαδικασίας το θρίλερ (με γρήγορη δράση, ανατροπές και κράτημα της αναπνοής), χωρίς σκέψη και αναστοχασμό. Μεγάλη κουβέντα, λυπάμαι που δεν προλαβαίνω να την κάνω. 



Earion said:


> Να ρωτήσω κάτι για να γίνω κακός: γιατί αφαιρέθηκαν τα χώματα μεταξύ δεύτερου και τρίτου διαφράγματος μέσα σε μια μόνο μέρα; Αυτά τα χώματα υποτίθεται ότι ψιλοκοσκινίζονται, διότι μπορεί να περιέχουν ποιος ξέρει πόσο σημαντικά για την επιστήμη αλλά αδιόρατα στοιχεία. Ανάμεσα στα αμμώδη χώματα βρέθηκαν θραύσματα των γλυπτών, όπως τμήμα παλάμης και μικρότερα θραύσματα από τα δάκτυλά τους. Μόνο; Κι αν έχει γίνει καμιά θυσία για να σφραγιστεί η θύρα με θεϊκή προστασία, αν υπάρχουν οργανικά υπολείμματα (όπως στη Βεργίνα), πώς θα το μάθουμε; Και της μιας καρυάτιδας, της ανατολικής, το πρόσωπο λείπει. Γιατί; Πώς ερμηνεύεται αυτό; Της το κατέστρεψαν πιθανοί τυμβωρύχοι; Ήταν εξαρχής μισή; Αποσπάστηκε με τα χρόνια; Τότε πού είναι το υπόλοιπο; Στο ΣιΕςΆι θα τα εξέταζαν αυτά εξονυχιστικά. Και μη μου απαντήσετε ότι η αρχαιολογία δεν είναι ΣιΕςΆι, γιατί είναι *και* ΣιΕςΆι.






drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως συνηθισμένο τάφο δεν τον λες...





drsiebenmal said:


> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το χώμα πρέπει να βγει, όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα μάλιστα, για στατικούς λόγους και μόνο. Όσο παραμένει εκεί δεν παύει να αποτελεί έναν τεράστιο όγκο που ίσως υπακούει περισσότερο στις συνθήκες της μηχανικής των ρευστών· με άλλα λόγια, ίσως δεν είναι δυνατή καν η ακίνδυνη μελέτη in situ.



Όλες αυτές τις παρατηρήσεις τις έχουν κάνει (ορισμένες φορές με λίγο πιο οξύ τρόπο, ανεπισήμως) οι ειδικοί. 

Υπάρχουν πολλές επιφυλάξεις για τις μεθόδους που ακολουθήθηκαν ήδη κατά την ανασκαφή του περιβόλου, και για την προσοχή που δόθηκε στα στοιχεία της χρονολόγησης που αναμφίβολα θα έπρεπε να έχει δώσει η ανασκαφή 400 τόσων μέτρων περιβόλου. Υπήρξαν εξαρχής τεράστιες επιφυλάξεις των ειδικών (μιλάω πολύ διακριτικά) για τις υπουργικές εξαγγελίες του τύπου «σε είκοσι μέρες θα μπούμε στον τάφο» και για την ταχύτητα με την οποία άρχισε η ανασκαφή του δρόμου και του προθαλάμου, καθώς και για την άνωθεν πίεση για την ταχύτητα αυτή. 

Όταν ανασκάπτεις ένα τέτοιο μνημείο ή πας από πάνω προς τα κάτω, με τρύπα στην οροφή (όπως οι τυμβωρύχοι), έχοντας αφαιρέσει σταδιακά τον όγκο της επίχωσης περιμετρικά, ή, όταν πας «από την πόρτα», κάνεις τον σταυρό σου και υποστυλώνεις σε κάθε βηματάκι που προχωράς. Υπάρχουν ήδη καταγγελίες για σοβαρότατα στατικά προβλήματα στο μνημείο που έχουν δημιουργηθεί από την αρχική φούρια της ανασκαφής.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Συναρπαστικό, μπορεί. Υπάρχουν δυο ζητήματα όμως. Το ένα, του Μπουκάλα και άλλων γκρινιάρηδων, είναι τι θυσιάζεται στον βωμό του συναρπαστικού. Το άλλο, πιο θεωρητικό, είναι ακριβώς κατά πόσο είναι θεμιτό το συναρπαστικό καθημερινό ρεπορτάζ. Κατά πόσο δηλαδή είναι θεμιτός τρόπος θέασης από το ευρύ κοινό της αρχαιολογικής διαδικασίας το θρίλερ (με γρήγορη δράση, ανατροπές και κράτημα της αναπνοής), χωρίς σκέψη και αναστοχασμό.



Υπάρχει πάντως σοβαρό κοινό, που δεν ενδιαφέρεται ούτε για τις πολιτικές σκοπιμότητες ούτε για τις παραδοσιακές κόντρες των αρχαιολόγων. Ενδιαφέρεται για την ενημέρωση, χωρίς να απαιτεί τη δραματοποίηση του αρχαιολογικού έργου. Ζητά από τους υπεύθυνους αρχαιολόγους να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους με τον πιο υπεύθυνο τρόπο και να μοιράζονται σωστή ενημέρωση στο μέτρο του δυνατού. Δεν είναι κοινό αρένας και δεν θέλει ούτε από τους αρχαιολόγους ούτε από κανέναν άλλο να απευθύνονται σε κοινό αρένας.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει πάντως σοβαρό κοινό, που δεν ενδιαφέρεται ούτε για τις πολιτικές σκοπιμότητες ούτε για τις παραδοσιακές κόντρες των αρχαιολόγων. Ενδιαφέρεται για την ενημέρωση, χωρίς να απαιτεί τη δραματοποίηση του αρχαιολογικού έργου. Ζητά από τους υπεύθυνους αρχαιολόγους να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους με τον πιο υπεύθυνο τρόπο και να μοιράζονται σωστή ενημέρωση στο μέτρο του δυνατού. Δεν είναι κοινό αρένας και δεν θέλει ούτε από τους αρχαιολόγους ούτε από κανέναν άλλο να απευθύνονται σε κοινό αρένας.



Η ενημέρωση -πλήρης, έγκαιρη, σφαιρική, γοητευτική- είναι αυτονόητο καθήκον των αρχαιολόγων και γκρινιάζω πολύ που δεν το κάνουν. Εγώ όμως σε διαφορετικό πρόβλημα αναφερόμουν, το πρόβλημα της αρχαιολογίας σε ζωντανή σύνδεση, ή της αρχαιολογίας ως τηλεοπτικής σειράς «Ο Ανδρέας στο Ωνάσειο». 

Εκ των υστέρων, μπορεί κανείς να φτιάξει χίλια δυο γοητευτικά προϊόντα για το ευρύ κοινό. Να βιντεοσκοπεί τη διαδικασία στη διάρκειά της, να μοντάρει μετά, να εξηγήσει, να φτιάξει ένα γοητευτικό docudrama (αν μάλιστα καταφέρει να εντάξει και κάποιες λιγότερο ενδιαφέρουσες πτυχές -τους καβγάδες με την Έφορο για το μοίρασμα των πενιχρών κονδυλίων· την έλλειψη φυλάκων· την ανάλωση του μισού ανασκαφικού χρόνου κάθε χρονιά για την ανασκαφή των ήδη ανεσκαμμένων από τους αρχαιοκάπηλους, κ.ο.κ.-, ακόμη καλύτερα). Το _Χρονικό της Βεργίνας_ του Ανδρόνικου είναι, σε μια προτηλεοπτική εποχή, ένα τέτοιο προϊόν. 

Το real time όμως, η ζωντανή σύνδεση, τα καθημερινά δελτία, αποτελούν ένα διαφορετικού τύπου μέσο που, όπως πάντα, επηρεάζει όχι μόνο το μήνυμα αλλά και την ίδια τη διαδικασία. Η ανάγκη καθημερινών δελτίων, η πίεση για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό ορίζοντα (δείτε πότε είχε πει ο υπουργός ότι σε είκοσι μέρες θα έχουμε μπει στον τάφο και τη σχέση του χρονικού αυτού δεδομένου με την ομιλία του πρωθυπουργού στη ΔΕΘ) δεν επιβάλλουν μόνο τους ενίοτε επικίνδυνους για το εύρημα τηλεοπτικούς ρυθμούς, μεταβάλλουν ριζικά και το μήνυμα του τι είναι ένα αρχαίο μνημείο. Το μη φωτογενές τηλεοπτικά παύει να είναι σημαντικό· το μη καινοφανές παύει να έχει λόγο ύπαρξης· το μη συνταρακτικό παύει να είναι χρήσιμο (όλα τα τηλεοπτικά ρεπορτάζ των καναλιών και όλες οι δηλώσεις των τοπικών παραγόντων είναι δομημένα με βάση την ελπίδα ότι θα βρεθεί τουλάχιστον ο Μεγαλέξανδρος· τι θ' απογίνει αν ο ταφικός θάλαμος δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε ποτέ; )· η παράθεση του εννοιολογικά «γυμνού» ευρήματος προτάσσεται της ερμηνείας του, κ.ο.κ. Όλα αυτά δεν είναι ζητήματα διαδικαστικά, επηρεάζουν τον τρόπο που παρουσιάζουμε άρα και αντιλαμβανόμαστε όλη την αρχαιολογική διαδικασία.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 8, 2014)

Στο μεταξύ ήδη άρχισε η επιστημονική σπέκουλα: https://www.academia.edu/8217103/Is_the_Mother_of_Alexander_the_Great_in_the_Tomb_at_Amphipolis


----------



## pidyo (Sep 8, 2014)

Costas said:


> Μόλις έπεσε στα χέρια μου αφιέρωμα του σημερινού Πρώτου Θέματος που έχει σχεδιαστικές απεικονίσεις του συνόλου του μνημείου.



Αν υπάρχει σε ηλεκτρονική πηγή, πολύ θα με ενδιέφερε να δω τη σχεδιαστική απεικόνιση, γιατί προς το παρόν οι ανακοινώσεις δεν επιτρέπουν την κατανόηση ακόμη και της κάτοψης. 

Δυο ακόμη σχόλια, ένα κινδυνολογικό κι ένα λεξιλογικό. 

Το πρώτο είναι ότι στις φωτογραφίες με τις Καρυάτιδες διακρίνεται ένα πολύ ανησυχητικό στοιχείο. Υπάρχουν σημεία και στις δύο, ιδιαίτερα δε στην αποκεκρουμένη, όπου το μάρμαρο είναι (ελπίζω να μοιάζει έτσι απλώς λόγω φωτισμού) κατάλευκο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει οξειδωθεί, πράγμα που με τη σειρά του σημαίνει ότι η φθορά στο μάρμαρο στο σημείο εκείνο είναι πρόσφατη. Η εικόνα ενός κομματιού μαρμάρου που έχει κατά τα άλλα πάνω του την χαρακτηριστική πατίνα του χρόνου και σε κάποια σημεία είναι κατάλευκο είναι η χαρακτηριστική εικόνα μνημείου που φέρει σύγχρονες φθορές π.χ. από το τρακτέρ που σκόνταψε πάνω του, ή από το σπάσιμο κατά την απόπειρα μεταφοράς ή εκσκαφής του κλπ. Ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος και να μην πρόκειται για σύγχρονες φθορές που προκλήθηκαν, για παράδειγμα, από τα στατικά προβλήματα που δημιουργεί η ανασκαφή. 

Το λεξιλογικό σχόλιο αφορά τα προτεταμένα χέρια που διαβάζουμε ότι έχουν οι Καρυάτιδες. Καταρχάς, το λάθος του Πρώτου Θέματος («προτεταμμένα») είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα πολλαπλασιάσει τα σχετικά γκουγκλίσματα και θα μας δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στο ορθογραφικό μέλλον... Έπειτα, λέμε «προτεταμένος» για ένα χέρι που εκτείνεται προς το πλάι, όπως είναι η περίπτωση εδώ;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 8, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Στο μεταξύ ήδη άρχισε η επιστημονική σπέκουλα: https://www.academia.edu/8217103/Is_the_Mother_of_Alexander_the_Great_in_the_Tomb_at_Amphipolis



Ο οποίος Άντριου Τσαγκ είναι ο εμπνευστής της υπέροχης μπεντροβάτης θεωρίας ότι τα λείψανα του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου είναι το υποτιθέμενο λείψανο του Αγίου Μάρκου στη Βενετία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Να βιντεοσκοπεί τη διαδικασία στη διάρκειά της



Ομολογώ ότι έχω σκεφτεί ότι κι αυτό θα είναι απαραίτητο, σαν κομμάτι της αξιοποίησης των τεχνολογιών για τους χρονικογράφους του σήμερα και του αύριο — αλλά όχι για κάτι σαν «το γιουτιουμπάκι της ημέρας».





pidyo said:


> Η ανάγκη καθημερινών δελτίων, η πίεση για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό ορίζοντα



Ελπίζω ότι οι επαγγελματίες μπορούν να ξεπεράσουν τις πιέσεις που έρχονται από πολιτικές ή μιντιακές ανάγκες. Νομίζω ότι η δήλωση του υπουργού προήλθε από κάποια συζήτηση με αρχαιολόγο («Και πότε με το καλό θα μπείτε στον τάφο;» «Ε, αν όλα πάνε καλά, μπορεί και σε είκοσι μέρες.»), και τη μετέτρεψε σε ευσεβή πόθο για τα δικά του τα μέτρα. Δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να τόλμησε ποτέ πολιτικός παράγοντας να εκφράσει έστω και με τον πιο έμμεσο τρόπο στους αρχαιολόγους την επιθυμία να συντονιστούν με το πρόγραμμα του πρωθυπουργού.  




pidyo said:


> τι θ' απογίνει αν ο ταφικός θάλαμος δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε ποτέ;


Αγαπημένο μου σενάριο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Στο μεταξύ ήδη άρχισε η επιστημονική σπέκουλα


Ας μην ξεχνάμε όμως και ότι χωρίς τις σπέκουλες των ρομαντικών, του Σλίμαν ή του Έβανς π.χ., δεν θα είχαμε τη σημερινή αρχαιολογία. Δεν ξέρω τι θα είχαμε· ίσως κάτι καλύτερο, ίσως κάτι χειρότερο, ίσως κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό, ίσως και εντελώς τίποτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να τόλμησε ποτέ πολιτικός παράγοντας να εκφράσει έστω και με τον πιο έμμεσο τρόπο στους αρχαιολόγους την επιθυμία να συντονιστούν με το πρόγραμμα του πρωθυπουργού.



Αχ, βρε Nickel... δεν ζεις στο Λουξεμβούργο.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω ότι οι επαγγελματίες μπορούν να ξεπεράσουν τις πιέσεις που έρχονται από πολιτικές ή μιντιακές ανάγκες. Νομίζω ότι η δήλωση του υπουργού προήλθε από κάποια συζήτηση με αρχαιολόγο («Και πότε με το καλό θα μπείτε στον τάφο;» «Ε, αν όλα πάνε καλά, μπορεί και σε είκοσι μέρες.»), και τη μετέτρεψε σε ευσεβή πόθο για τα δικά του τα μέτρα. Δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να τόλμησε ποτέ πολιτικός παράγοντας να εκφράσει έστω και με τον πιο έμμεσο τρόπο στους αρχαιολόγους την επιθυμία να συντονιστούν με το πρόγραμμα του πρωθυπουργού.


Εχμ, δεν ξέρω πώς να το θέσω διακριτικά και χωρίς να μεταφέρω κουτσομπολιά των οποίων δεν έχω γνώση από πρώτο χέρι, αλλά δεν έχω αμφιβολία ότι η άνωθεν πίεση για «γρήγορα αποτελέσματα» στη συγκεκριμένη ανασκαφή είναι υπαρκτό φαινόμενο.


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Αν υπάρχει σε ηλεκτρονική πηγή, πολύ θα με ενδιέφερε να δω τη σχεδιαστική απεικόνιση, γιατί προς το παρόν οι ανακοινώσεις δεν επιτρέπουν την κατανόηση ακόμη και της κάτοψης.
> 
> Δυο ακόμη σχόλια, ένα κινδυνολογικό κι ένα λεξιλογικό.
> 
> ...



Το έχω στο έντυπο, όχι ηλεκτρονικό.
Η λέξη προτεταμένα έτσι όπως εμφανίζεται στο κείμενο του in.gr (όχι του Πρώτου Θέματος) φαίνεται να ανήκει στο κείμενο της ανακοίνωσης των αρχαιολόγων. Θα έπρεπε να λέει τουλάχιστον "προς τα πλάγια", π.χ. να λέει "τους πήχεις προτεταμένους προς τα πλάγια" ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 8, 2014)

Δεν είχα σκεφτεί να ψάξω την ανακοίνωση του Υπουργείου. Δυστυχώς, δική του έμπνευση είναι τα «προτεταμμένα» (ναι, με δύο μι).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 8, 2014)

Aν είναι προς τα πλάγια δεν είναι προτεταμένα, είναι σε έκταση. Κι αν είναι μόνο το ένα είναι ημιέκταση. (Κάπου το είπε ο δόκτωρ, ή δεν θυμάμαι καλά; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Aν είναι προς τα πλάγια δεν είναι προτεταμένα, είναι σε έκταση. Κι αν είναι μόνο το ένα είναι ημιέκταση. (Κάπου το είπε ο δόκτωρ, ή δεν θυμάμαι καλά; )


*Βλ. εδώ*


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2014)

Το έπαιξα αρχαιολόγος και ιστορικός σε ανοιχτή ακρόαση με το καφενείο του χωριού!


----------



## Marinos (Sep 9, 2014)

Η πρώτη απεικόνιση του τάφου της Αμφίπολης - Στη δημοσιότητα από το Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού το σκίτσο αναπαράστασης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2014)

Εμένα να με συμπαθάτε, αλλά αυτό το σχέδιο με συγκινεί. Και μου αρέσει ότι το βλέπω σήμερα και όχι μετά την επίσημη δημοσίευση ύστερα από τέσσερα χρόνια.

(Α, και τα χέρια στο σχέδιο δεν είναι προτεταμένα πουθενά. Εκτεταμένα είναι. Αλλά σχέδιο είναι, οκ...)

Επιπλέον, τώρα συνειδητοποίησα ότι οι καρυάτιδες στέκονταν υπέρμαχες πάνω και πίσω από τείχος.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 9, 2014)

Εγώ πάλι τώρα συνειδητοποίησα ότι η καμάρα με την τρύπα είναι _μετά_ το τείχος των καρυάτιδων. Πρέπει να πω ότι σε πείσμα των αρχαιολογικών σπουδών μου έχει ξυπνήσει ο Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς μέσα μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ πάλι τώρα συνειδητοποίησα ότι η καμάρα με την τρύπα είναι _μετά_ το τείχος των καρυάτιδων.


Πώς είναι δυνατόν αυτό; Έχουν περάσει από το πλάι ή το βλέπουν από την τρύπα στα αριστερά πάνω από την καμάρα πίσω από τις καρυάτιδες;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2014)

Μα ναι· δες τη φωτό που αντιστοιχεί στο τμήμα πάνω απ' τις καρυάτιδες — έχει τρύπα αριστερά. Από εκεί φωτογράφησαν τι υπάρχει πίσω.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2014)

http://www.skai.gr/news/culture/art...vo-kasta-plirofories-gia-edopismo-epigrafon-/


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2014)

> Πολύ αυξημένα μέτρα ελήφθησαν αιφνιδιαστικά πριν λίγη ώρα στον τάφο της Αμφίπολης με κινητοποίηση ακόμη και δυνάμεων της ΟΠΚΕ (Ειδικές δυνάμεις της ΕΛΑΣ).


http://www.skai.gr/news/culture/art...vo-kasta-plirofories-gia-edopismo-epigrafon-/

ΟΠΚΕ = Ομάδες Πρόληψης και Καταστολής Εγκλήματος
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ομάδες_Πρόληψης_και_Καταστολής_Εγκλήματος

Πληροφορίες έχουμε από κανέναν οπκετζή;

(Εδώ θα πρόσθετα άλλον ένα σύνδεσμο αν θυμόμουνα πώς λένε το νήμα. :-( )


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πληροφορίες έχουμε από κανέναν οπκετζή;
> 
> (Εδώ θα πρόσθετα άλλον ένα σύνδεσμο αν θυμόμουνα πώς λένε το νήμα. :-( )


Τα λέμε 
Επίθετα (και ουσιαστικά) με αρκτικόλεξο ως πρώτο συνθετικό.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 10, 2014)

Δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να γκρινιάξω γιατί μ' αρέσει αυτό το θρίλερ μέρα με τη μέρα (ειλικρινά το λέω) --
αλλά η Παναγιωταρέα υπεύθυνη επικοινωνίας για τον τάφο της Αμφίπολης; 

(Και όπως λέει σχόλιο από κάτω: Κρίνοντας από την υπεύθυνη επικοινωνίας, οι ενδείξεις πρέπει να είναι πως ο τάφος της Αμφίπολης είναι του Ευάγγελου Αβέρωφ)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 10, 2014)

Zazula said:


> http://www.skai.gr/news/culture/art...vo-kasta-plirofories-gia-edopismo-epigrafon-/



ΥΠΠΟΤ: Διαψεύδει την ανεύρεση επιγραφών στην Αμφίπολη


----------



## pidyo (Sep 10, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να γκρινιάξω γιατί μ' αρέσει αυτό το θρίλερ μέρα με τη μέρα (ειλικρινά το λέω) --
> αλλά η Παναγιωταρέα υπεύθυνη επικοινωνίας για τον τάφο της Αμφίπολης;


Δεν διάβασες με τη δέουσα προσοχή το -υπερβολικά διακριτικά διατυπωμένο ομολογουμένως- φιλολογικό μου πόρισμα: 



pidyo said:


> Του τιτλατζή μπορεί να είναι, αλλά κι ο υλατζής δεν φρόντισε να διορθώσει τα προτεταμμένα του υπουργείου (για ένα ενδιαφέρον παράλληλο του λάθους της ανακοίνωσης του υπουργείου, παράλληλο που ταιριάζει και με κάποιες φήμες, εδώ).



Έπαψαν να είναι φήμες...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2014)

Marinos said:


> ΥΠΠΟΤ: Διαψεύδει την ανεύρεση επιγραφών στην Αμφίπολη


Ναι, είδα τη διάψευση περί επιγραφών στο ethnos.gr — εγώ ωστόσο το έβαλα για την κινητικότητα (που δεν διαψεύδεται).


----------



## pidyo (Sep 10, 2014)

Τρία επιστύλια με ίχνη χρώματος ( παράστασης; ) ήταν, λέει, αυτά που μεταφέρθηκαν στο Μουσείο για μελέτη. Κάποιος εργάτης της ανασκαφής φοβάμαι πως θα βρει τον μπελά του για το ράδιο αρβύλα με τις επιγραφές.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2014)

Λέτε τα ΟΠΚΕ να πήγαν εκεί λόγω του χθεσινού σχολείου;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Λέτε τα ΟΠΚΕ να πήγαν εκεί λόγω του χθεσινού σχολείου;



Ποιο σχολείο πήγε χτες εκεί;  :twit:


----------



## pidyo (Sep 11, 2014)

Εν αναμονή του σημερινού επεισοδίου («Οι αρχαιολόγοι μπαίνουν στον επόμενο θάλαμο από την τρύπα στον πλευρικό τοίχο») να σημειώσω κάτι ακόμη λεξιλογικό: 

Χτες μεταφέρθηκαν τρία _τμήματα επιστυλίου_ (και όχι επιστηλίου που είδα γραμμένο σε διάφορα διαδικτυακά δημοσιεύματα), όπως σωστά έγραψαν αρκετοί και όχι τρία επιστύλια, όπως έγραψαν πάρα πολλοί ιστότοποι που μετέφεραν βιαστικά την είδηση. Τρία επιστύλια προϋποθέτουν οικοδόμημα με τρεις τουλάχιστον πλευρές.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 11, 2014)

Παραδόξως, ένα από τα πληρέστερα και προσεκτικότερα κείμενα για τον τύμβο που έχω βρει ανήκει σε Γάλλο δημοσιογράφο. Να προσθέσω μόνο ότι οι πληροφορίες που μεταφέρει η Αμερικανίδα ιστολόγος στην οποία παραπέμπει (με δηλωμένη επιφύλαξη είναι η αλήθεια) ο δημοσιογράφος, είναι εξαιρετικά επισφαλείς, κι ας λέει ότι προέρχονται από τον αρχιτέκτονα της ανασκαφής. Όχι μόνο νομίσματα που χρονολογούν την κατασκευή δεν έχουν αναφερθεί επισήμως, αλλά ούτε φυσικά και επιγραφή όπου αναγράφεται το όνομα του αρχιτέκτονα Δεινοκράτη.


----------



## Themis (Sep 11, 2014)

Ζήνα, η καρυάτιδα της Αμφίπολης.
Γαβριέλα, η αμαρτωλή της Ποτείδαιας.
Παναγιωταρέα, η φωνή από τον τάφο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2014)

Βρέθηκαν τμήματα του προσώπου της δεύτερης Καρυάτιδας








Με υπομονή και μεγάλη προσοχή συνεχίζονται οι ανασκαφικές εργασίες των αρχαιολόγων στον λόφο Καστά της Αμφίπολης. Την ίδια ώρα μεγαλώνει η αγωνία για τον τρίτο θάλαμο που ενδεχομένως να αποτελεί τον προθάλαμο πριν τον νεκρικό θάλαμο όπου βρίσκεται ο ξεχωριστός ένοικος του τάφου.

Πάντως όπως ανακοίνωσε το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού σήμερα, η ομάδα των αρχαιολόγων εντόπισε τμήματα του προσώπου της δεύτερης καρυάτιδας και αποδόθηκαν στο γλυπτό, αυξάνοντας τις ενδείξεις ότι ο τάφος τελικά δεν είναι συλημένος.

*Επανατοποθετούν τμήματα του προσώπου της καρυάτιδας*



> Τη συνέχεια των χειριδωτών χιτώνων των δύο Καρυάτιδων, έφεραν στο φως την Πέμπτη οι ανασκαφικές εργασίες στον λόφο Καστά Αμφίπολης.
> 
> Οι χιτώνες φέρουν εξαιρετικής τέχνης πτυχώσεις.
> 
> ...


*Τι περιλαμβάνει ο τρίτος θάλαμος;
*
Πλέον στον τρίτο θάλαμο είναι στραμμένα βλέμμα των αρχαιολόγων πλέον, αφού ενδεχομένως να αποτελεί τον προθάλαμο πριν τον νεκρικό θάλαμο όπου βρίσκεται ο ξεχωριστός ένοικος του τάφου.

Σύμφωνα με ορισμένες εκτιμήσεις ενδέχεται ο νεκρικός θάλαμος να μην βρίσκεται στο ίδιο επίπεδο με το μέχρι τώρα τμήμα του τάφου που έχει αποκαλυφθεί, αλλά χαμηλότερα και να υπάρχουν σκαλοπάτια που οδηγούν σε αυτόν.

Οι εκτιμήσεις αυτές ενισχύουν την εκτίμηση ότι ο τάφος θα βρεθεί ασύλητος καθώς κάθε επίδοξος τυμβωρύχος που θα επιχειρούσε να περάσει τόσα εμπόδια και να συρθεί μέχρι το επίπεδο της ταφής, πέρα όλων των άλλων (καταπλάκωση από την άμμο) κινδύνευε από έλλειψη οξυγόνου, απαραίτητο τόσο για την δική του αναπνοή όσο και για την δάδα που θα κρατούσε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2014)

*η πόλος* είναι το κεφαλοδέσι της Καρυάτιδας εδώ ή το επίστεμμα;

Εδιτ: η o πόλος = ο _κεκρύφαλος_ θεαινών, λέει ο επίτ. Δημητράκος, δηλαδή ο δικτυωτός γυναικείος κεφαλόδεσμος.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 11, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *η πόλος* είναι το κεφαλοδέσι της Καρυάτιδας εδώ ή το επίστεμμα;
> 
> Εδιτ: η πόλος = ο _κεκρύφαλος_ θεαινών, λέει ο επίτ. Δημητράκος, δηλαδή ο δικτυωτός κεφαλόδεσμος.



Καταρχάς εγώ τον ξέρω αρσενικό τον πόλο, και αρσενικό τον έχει και το LSJ. Έπειτα, στα αρχαιολογικά πόλος νομίζω δεν είναι οποιοσδήποτε κεφαλόδεσμος, αλλά ο ψηλός κεφαλόδεσμος. Δεν ξέρω πόθεν προέκυψε ο ορισμός του Δημητράκου. 

Να πω επίσης ότι το τελευταίο κομμάτι που παραθέτει ο Δόκτωρ, για τον τρίτο θάλαμο, δεν ανήκει στο δελτίο τύπου. Το διευκρινίζω επειδή ετοιμάστηκα να γκρινιάξω για την επίμονη κατακλείδα της επίσημης ενημέρωσης "όχι, δεν είναι συλημένος ο τάφος".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2014)

Ναι, και ο Δημητράκος το έχει αρσενικό, (με παρέσυρε το θηλυκό της ανακοίνωσης αλλά και η προϊούσα πρεσβυωπία θα έπαιξε τον ρόλο της και αυτή). Για ύψος του κεφαλόδεσμου δεν λέει κάτι, αλλά πρόσθεσα και το «γυναικείο» που γράφει στον ορισμό.

Σωστό επίσης, ότι η κατακλείδα όπως ΚΑΙ η εισαγωγή είναι της εφημερίδας (έβαλα σε quote την ανακοίνωση του Υπουργείου).


----------



## pidyo (Sep 11, 2014)

Για να μην μονοπωλεί η Αμφίπολη το νήμα, να πω ότι, υπό άλλες συνθήκες το αρχαιολογικό γεγονός του φθινοπώρου θα ήταν η *μεγάλη περιοδική έκθεση "Μακεδονικοί Θησαυροί" στο Μουσείο της Πέλλας*, όπου εκτίθενται για πρώτη φορά τα *ευρήματα του Αρχοντικού*, από κοινού (σε αντιδιαστολή θα πουν κάποιοι) με πολλά νέα ευρήματα από τη νεκρόπολη των Αιγών, που δεν είχαν ποτέ εκτεθεί στην Ελλάδα. Δεν είναι ακριβώς του γούστου μου τα ευρήματα του Αρχοντικού (πάρα πολύ χρυσάφι, πάρα πολλά όπλα), αλλά είναι πολύ σημαντικά.


-------
ΣτΔρ7χ: Πρόσθεσα συνδέσμους (για αλλαγές, είμαστε ανοικτοί 24/7) .


----------



## Earion (Sep 11, 2014)

Πόλος, από την αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια






Female head wearing the _polos_. Bronze, second half of the 7th century BC. From Crete.


... και η μετεξέλιξή του:









Γυναικεία φορεσιά από τη Σύλλη Ικονίου (διόλου τυχαία η μικρασιάτικη σύνδεση, αφού πόλο φορούσαν οι γυναικείες θεότητες της Μικρασίας —Κυβέλη, Ρέα κλπ.).










κι εδώ από την Επισκοπή Ημαθίας (Ρουμλούκι).


----------



## Costas (Sep 11, 2014)

Παντως όσους αρχαίους έχω δει δεν είναι μυτεροί (εχει και τουλ. μια κορη στο μουσ ακροπ αν θυμάμαι καλά). Ειναι κυρίως κυλινδρικοί.


----------



## Earion (Sep 11, 2014)

Ναι, γι’ αυτό μίλησα για μετεξέλιξη.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2014)

Τα θαύματα ποτέ δεν τελειώνουν σ' αυτό τον τόπο.

Ένας ελαιώνας σκεπάζει το θέατρο της Αμφίπολης

Στο σημείο μηδέν βρίσκεται η έρευνα για την αποκάλυψη του αρχαίου θεάτρου της Αμφίπολης, για την οποία υπάρχει μόνο μία τομή που έκανε πριν από 30 χρόνια ο αείμνηστος αρχαιολόγος Δημήτρης Λαζαρίδης.

Από τον Μάρτιο του 2013 έχει εκδοθεί η Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση των -τότε- υπουργών Οικονομικών και Πολιτισμού, Γ. Στουρνάρα και Κ. Τζαβάρα, για την αναγκαστική απαλλοτρίωση ενός μεγάλου ελαιώνα που καλύπτει την ορχήστρα, ωστόσο το θέμα δεν έχει λυθεί, καθώς δεν συναινεί ο ιδιοκτήτης του.

Η Κ. Περιστέρη, σε κείμενό της για την έκδοση του «Διαζώματος» σχετικά με τα αρχαία θέατρα της Μακεδονίας, σημειώνει ότι το θέατρο της Αμφίπολης «βρίσκεται βορειοανατολικά του αρχαίου γυμνασίου, σε εξέχουσα αμφιθεατρική θέση με θέα προς τις εκβολές του ποταμού Στρυμόνα και τα βουνά που το πλαισιώνουν».

Η δοκιμαστική τομή έγινε από τον Δ. Λαζαρίδη σε βάθος 7-8 μέτρων, σε ένα σημείο που σήμερα καλύπτεται από τον ελαιώνα. Το δομικό υλικό του κοίλου (σ.σ. χώρος θεατών με εδώλια) δεν σώζεται, καθώς αποτέλεσε οικοδομικό υλικό όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, διακρίνεται όμως καθαρά η διαμόρφωσή του. Σε αυτήν άλλωστε παραπέμπει και η χαρακτηριστική ονομασία της θέσης «σκαλάκια», από όπου οι κάτοικοι της Αμφίπολης και των γύρω περιοχών προμηθεύονταν από το 1920 και μετά άφθονο οικοδομικό υλικό, το οποίο αποτέλεσε ενίοτε εμπορεύσιμο είδος για τον ιδιοκτήτη της περιοχής.

Οι αρχαιολόγοι ωστόσο δεν αποκλείουν μέρος των εδωλίων να βρίσκεται κάτω από τα ελαιόδεντρα, ενώ θεωρούν σίγουρο ότι τα δέντρα έχουν καλύψει την ορχήστρα, η οποία σώζεται σε μεγάλο βάθος μαζί πιθανόν και μερικές από τις πρώτες σειρές των εδωλίων. Προτείνουν μάλιστα μετά την απαλλοτρίωση του ελαιώνα, να γίνει τηλεπισκόπηση, προκειμένου να εντοπιστεί ποιο κομμάτι του αρχαίου θεάτρου σώζεται και τι εργασίες απαιτούνται για την ανάδειξή του.

Όπως αναφέρει η κ. Περιστέρη, «με την αποκάλυψη της ορχήστρας και σειρών των εδωλίων, θα μπορούσε να γίνει μια ικανοποιητική προσπάθεια αναπαράστασης του αρχαίου θεάτρου».


----------



## Earion (Sep 13, 2014)

Αβάντι, μαέστρο, ν’αρχίσουν τα όργανα!

*Μακεδονικός ή ρωμαϊκός;*

Και ενώ τα ερωτήματα φυτρώνουν σαν τα μανιτάρια, ένα ακόμη ζεύγος διαφορετικών απόψεων έρχεται να ανακατέψει την τράπουλα κα να θέσει νέα ζητήματα στο τραπέζι. Είναι σωστή η αρχική χρονολόγηση του τάφου; Και μήπως δεν πρόκειται για μακεδονικό τάφο του τέλους του 4ου αι. ή των αρχών του 3ου αι. π.Χ. με μοναδική είσοδο αλλά ρωμαϊκό πολυάνδριο —μνημείο μιας από τις σημαντικότερες μάχες που άλλαξαν τον ρου της ιστορίας;

... Οι φωνές που ως τώρα μιλούσαν για λάθος εξαρχής χρονολόγηση του μνημείου ήταν αρκετές αλλά χαμηλόφωνες, παρά το γεγονός ότι προέρχονταν ακόμη και από υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού. Οι καρυάτιδες που ήρθαν στο φως όμως αποτελούν πλέον πολύτιμο στοιχείο για όσους υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν πρόκειται για μακεδονικό τάφο.

«Το κλειδί είναι οι καρυάτιδες» λέει η καθηγήτρια Κλασικής Αρχαιολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών Όλγα Παλαγγιά. «Κλειδώνουν τη χρονολόγηση του μνημείου στη ρωμαϊκή εποχή και όχι νωρίτερα από τον 1ο αι. π.Χ. Είναι αρχαϊστικές, δηλαδή φορούν λοξό ιμάτιο, όπως οι αρχαϊκές κόρες, αλλά το κεφάλι τους μοιάζει κλασικό, λες και το έχει φτιάξει ο Πραξιτέλης. Πρόκειται για μια σύνθεση που συνηθιζόταν στα ρωμαϊκά χρόνια από την αγάπη για το παρελθόν. Δεν υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες σε ταφικά μνημεία. Εκείνες του τάφου στο Σβεστάρι της Βουλγαρίας δεν έχουν καμία σχέση στιλιστικά. Πρόκειται για χορεύτριες».

Αρκούν όμως μόνο οι καρυάτιδες για να αλλάξει χρονολόγηση ολόκληρο το μνημείο; «Τέτοιου είδους γλυπτική —όσον αφορά και τις σφίγγες και τις καρυάτιδες— δεν υπάρχει επ’ ουδενί σε μακεδονικούς τάφους. Σφίγγες σε τάφους συναντούμε στην αρχαϊκή Αθήνα, αλλά όχι στα κλασικά χρόνια. Επομένως είναι περίεργο να τις βρίσκουμε σε μακεδονικό τάφο. Αντιθέτως στα ρωμαϊκά χρόνια δεν υπάρχουν μόνο σε τάφους αλλά αποτελούν και το σύμβολο του αυτοκράτορα Αυγούστου (σσ.: ιδρυτή της Ρωμαϊκής Αυτοκρατορίας). Οι καρυάτιδες δε ήταν το αγαπημένο του διακοσμητικό στοιχείο. Στη Ρώμη έφτιαξε το Πάνθεον, που δεν σώζεται, το οποίο είχε διακοσμήσει με καρυάτιδες, μια μόδα που ξεκίνησε από τα Μικρά Προπύλαια της Ελευσίνας το 48 π.Χ.».

Αν η θεωρία αυτή έχει βάση, ποιος θα μπορούσε νε είναι θαμμένος στη Αμφίπολη; «Οι πεσόντες από τη μάχη των Φιλίππων» εκτιμά η Όλγα Παλαγγιά. «... Οι νικητές ... πιθανόν να έθαψαν τους νεκρούς τους —που θα ήταν πολλοί αφού κάθε πλευρά είχε περί τους 80.000 στρατιώτες— στο στρατόπεδό τους στην Αμφίπολη. Πιθανόν δε να χρησιμοποίησαν μάρμαρο Θάσου, νησί που ήλεγχαν οι αντίπαλοι. Αυτό το μνημείο έχει τόνους μαρμάρου, ενώ οι μακεδονικοί τάφοι ήταν κατασκευασμένοι από ασβεστόλιθο με επίχριση. Μαρμάρινες ήταν μόνο οι πόρτες τους», συνεχίζει και επισημαίνει ότι ανάλογης διάταξης αλλά μικρότερα σε μέγεθος μνημεία υπάρχουν στη Ρώμη, π.χ. ο τύμβος με ταφικό περίβολο και πρόπυλο του Αυγούστου και ένα ακόμη στην Αλγερία.

Προσθέτει δε ακόμη μία λεπτομέρεια: «Δεν έχουν βρεθεί ούτε πόρτες ούτε στρόφιγγες στα δύο πρόπυλα, που σημαίνει ότι το μνημείο ήταν ανοικτό και επισκέψιμο —πιθανόν να ήταν γεμάτο μαρμάρινα οστεοφυλάκια— όπως οι κατακόμβες στη Ρώμη και ίσως σφραγίστηκε σε μεταγενέστερη εποχή».

_Μάχη γύρω από την Αμφίπολη_, ρεπορτάζ της Μαίρης Αδαμοπούλου, στα σημερινά _Νέα _(13-14 Σεπτεμβρίου 2014).


----------



## Marinos (Sep 13, 2014)

Πειστικό μου φαίνεται αυτό --χτες σκεφτόμουν ότι, έχει γούστο, να ήταν ανοιχτό στη μέση (ασκεπές), εξού και το χώμα στον ενδιάμεσο διάδρομο!


----------



## pidyo (Sep 13, 2014)

Earion said:


> *Μακεδονικός ή ρωμαϊκός;*



Επειδή είχα γκρινιάξει από την πρώτη στιγμή για την υπερβολική βεβαιότητα στην χρονολόγηση του τάφου, και στον χαρακτηρισμό του μνημείου ως βασιλικού μακεδονικού τάφου, κι επειδή δεν θυμάμαι τι έλεγα εδώ και τι στου Σαραντάκου και αλλού, μια ανακεφαλαίωση των αβεβαιοτήτων: 

- Κάτι που έχει περάσει τελείως απαρατήρητο στον τύπο κι έχω φαγωθεί να λέω από την πρώτη στιγμή είναι ότι οι ανασκαφείς, ΓΓ, εκπρόσωποι τάφου και δεν συμμαζεύεται δεν έχουν δώσει ποτέ, ούτε σε επιστημονικό ούτε σε δημοσιογραφικό περιβάλλον ασφαλή στοιχεία χρονολόγησης. Δεν γίνεται να έχεις σκάψει κοντά 500 μέτρα περιβόλου και να μην έχεις βρει ένα οστρακάκι, ένα νομισματάκι, κάτι στο στρώμα θεμελίωσης που να σου επιτρέπει να χρονολογήσεις. Δεν είμαι αρχαιολόγος, οι αρχαιολόγοι που έχω ρωτήσει μου είχαν πει ότι δεν έχει κάτι ασύμβατο με την πρώιμη ελληνιστική περίοδο η τοιχοδομία του περιβόλου ή ο Λέων, όσο προχωράει η ανασκαφή όλο και περισσότεροι έχουν επιφυλάξεις και θα προτιμούσαν μια χρονολόγηση λίγο ή αρκετά μεταγενέστερη, αλλά αυτά τα επιχειρήματα είναι στυλιστικά και ασαφή, σε αντίθεση με τις καλές ενδείξεις που σου δίνει μια καλά στρωματογραφημενη ανασκαφή με εύκολα και με μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια χρονολογήσιμα υλικά, όπως η κεραμική και τα νομίσματα.

- Η χρονολόγηση της γλυπτικής δεν είναι απλή δουλειά. Απαιτεί πάρα πολύ καλή γνώση του υλικού και γερή κατανόηση της μόδας που αλλάζει. Αυτός ήταν και ο κύριος λόγος που χάρηκα που οι Καρυάτιδες βρέθηκαν ολόκληρες: η πτυχολογία των υφασμάτων αποτελεί, παραδόξως, πολύ καλύτερη χρονολογική ένδειξη από τα πρόσωπα, στα οποία (σωστά το επισημαίνει η Παλαγγιά) έρχονται και παρέρχονται οι μόδες. Στην πτυχολογία, αντιθέτως, επειδή τα δείγματα είναι πάντοτε πολύ περισσότερα, έχουν οι αρχαιολόγοι καλύτερη αίσθηση της συνέχειας, άρα και μεγαλύτερη ευχέρεια στην χρονολόγηση.

- Από την πρώτη στιγμή λέω ότι η έλλειψη πόρτας στα θυρώματα είναι τελείως παράδοξο στοιχείο για μακεδονικό τάφο. Και είναι ένα από τα πολλά στοιχεία που δεν συνάδουν με μακεδονικό τάφο. Είναι ενδιαφέρον να βλέπει κανείς τις διαφορές στον χαρακτηρισμό του μνημείου αναλόγως της ειδικότητας κάποιου. Μηχανικοί και αρχιτέκτονες με μεγάλη εμπειρία στην αρχιτεκτονική θεωρούν δεδομένο ότι πρόκειται για μακεδονικό τάφο. Βλέπουν δρόμο, βλέπουν θολωτή οροφή, βλέπουν συστήματα με θαλάμους και προθαλάμους, μακεδονικός τάφος λοιπόν. Για όποιον νοιάζεται περισσότερο για τη λειτουργία του μνημείου, για τα ιστορικά του συμφραζόμενα δηλαδή, το μνημείο είναι εξαιρετικά παράδοξο για μακεδονικό τάφο: ορατός περίβολος, ορατό σήμα, χωρίς πόρτες, πριμοδότηση της μεγάλης γλυπτικής αντί της ζωγραφικής, προς το παρόν ούτε ένα στοιχείο που να βεβαιώνει πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι υπάρχουν ταφές (π.χ. κτερίσματα, ταφές στους προθαλάμους) κλπ. Φυσικά, η πρωτοτυπία δεν απαγορεύεται, αλλά μια μεγαλύτερη επιφύλαξη από τη βεβαιότητα που κυριάρχησε από την πρώτη στιγμή δεν βλάφτει. 

- Τούτων λεχθέντων, θα κρατούσα πολύ μικρό καλάθι για τη θεωρία της Παλαγγιά. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι καλή γνώστρια της πτυχολογίας στην ύστερη ελληνιστική και στη ρωμαϊκή περίοδο, αλλά θα περιμένω να ακούσω και τη γνώμη άλλων ειδικών, για λόγους που δεν είναι της παρούσης. 



Marinos said:


> Πειστικό μου φαίνεται αυτό --χτες σκεφτόμουν ότι, έχει γούστο, να ήταν ανοιχτό στη μέση (ασκεπές), εξού και το χώμα στον ενδιάμεσο διάδρομο!


Οι χώροι που έχουν ανασκαφεί ως τώρα έχουν οροφή πάντως, και η επίχωση υποτίθεται (θα δείξει στο μέλλον) ότι είναι ποταμίσια άμμος και όχι η φυσιολογική επίχωση του λόφου, γι' αυτό λένε οι ανασκαφείς για σκόπιμη επίχωση εν είδει σφράγισης. Προς το παρόν δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό, αλλά δεν έχουμε ακόμη σαφή κατασκευαστική εικόνα του μνημείου.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 13, 2014)

Μία τουλάχιστον πολύ καλή γνώστρια της αρχαίας γλυπτικής επισημαίνει ότι κλασικιστικά στοιχεία μαρτυρούνται από την πρώιμη ελληνιστική περίοδο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 13, 2014)

Εμένα μού φαίνεται too much να πιάνονται μόνο από τις λεπτομέρειες της καρυάτιδας για την χρονολόγηση. Ραδιοχρονολόγηση σε κάτι δεν μπορεί να κάνουν; Δεν μπορεί να μην έχει βρεθεί τίποτα που να ραδιοχρονολογείται. Να πω ότι είχαμε δεκάδες δείγματα τάφων με καρυάτιδες θα έλεγα ότι είναι πειστικό. Έχουμε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2014)

Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι πολλές από τις συζητήσεις που γίνονται έξω από τον τάφο δεν είναι γόνιμες. Θα ήταν πιο γόνιμο να αναλάβει την υπόθεση το Στοίχημα, να αξίζει να κάνουμε κι εμείς καμιά πρόβλεψη, κι ας μην ξέρουμε από πτυχώσεις καρυάτιδων.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 13, 2014)

Η ραδιοχρονολόγηση θέλει οργανικό υλικό. Πιάνονται από τις λεπτομέρειες επειδή αυτές μόνον έχουν. Αρκεί να έχουν συναίσθηση του υποκειμενικού χαρακτήρα αυτού του τύπου των χρονολογήσεων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 13, 2014)

Αυτό λέω. Είναι δυνατόν να μην έχουν βρει τίποτα ραδιοχρονολογήσιμο; Από εκεί και πέρα, όταν κάνεις χρονολόγηση πάνω σε στυλιστικές λεπτομέρειες, αν δεν έχεις μεγάλο όγκο παραδειγμάτων πρέπει πάντα να μιλάς κρατώντας μικρό καλάθι.




nickel said:


> Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι πολλές από τις συζητήσεις που γίνονται έξω από τον τάφο δεν είναι γόνιμες.



Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, αλλά ελπίζω να αργήσω να το διαπιστώσω (black humour).


----------



## Marinos (Sep 13, 2014)

Η ραδιοχρονολόγηση, απ' όσο μπορώ να θυμηθώ, έχει τέτοια περιθώρια απόκλισης που δεν θα έχει καμία χρησιμότητα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (εντάξει, θα μας δείξει ότι δεν είναι αρχαϊκό ή βυζαντινό το μνημείο. Κάτι είναι κι αυτό, αλλά...)


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι πολλές από τις συζητήσεις που γίνονται έξω από τον τάφο δεν είναι γόνιμες.





Hellegennes said:


> Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, αλλά ελπίζω να αργήσω να το διαπιστώσω...






Spoiler


----------



## pidyo (Sep 13, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό λέω. Είναι δυνατόν να μην έχουν βρει τίποτα ραδιοχρονολογήσιμο;


Φυσικά, γιατί να βρουν; Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουν βρει οστά. 



Marinos said:


> Η ραδιοχρονολόγηση, απ' όσο μπορώ να θυμηθώ, έχει τέτοια περιθώρια απόκλισης που δεν θα έχει καμία χρησιμότητα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (εντάξει, θα μας δείξει ότι δεν είναι αρχαϊκό ή βυζαντινό το μνημείο. Κάτι είναι κι αυτό, αλλά...)


Έχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά η ακρίβεια, αν θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά πολλά εξαρτώνται από την καθαρότητα του δείγματος σε οργανικό υλικό. Η θερμοφωταύγεια (που χρησιμοποιείται σε ψημένη κεραμική) είναι πιο ανακριβής. Αλλά μιλάω από μνήμης και η μνήμη μου ρετάρει σε τέτοια θέματα.



Hellegennes said:


> Από εκεί και πέρα, όταν κάνεις χρονολόγηση πάνω σε στυλιστικές λεπτομέρειες, αν δεν έχεις μεγάλο όγκο παραδειγμάτων πρέπει πάντα να μιλάς κρατώντας μικρό καλάθι.


Μα αυτό λέω, δεν έχουν μικρό όγκο δειγμάτων ως προς την πτυχολογία (το δείγμα σου δεν είναι Καρυάτιδα σε τάφο, είναι ιμάτιο σε μάρμαρο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 13, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Η ραδιοχρονολόγηση, απ' όσο μπορώ να θυμηθώ, έχει τέτοια περιθώρια απόκλισης που δεν θα έχει καμία χρησιμότητα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (εντάξει, θα μας δείξει ότι δεν είναι αρχαϊκό ή βυζαντινό το μνημείο. Κάτι είναι κι αυτό, αλλά...)



Σε σχετικά πρόσφατα δείγματα, όπως αυτό, η ακρίβεια μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερη ακόμα κι από ±50 χρόνια και πάντως αρκετά μεγάλη για να δείξει αν πρόκειται για τάφο πρώιμης ή ύστερης ελληνιστικής εποχής. Όμως αυτό εξαρτάται κι από το υλικό κι από διάφορες παραμέτρους για τα οποίες ξέρω ελάχιστα πράγματα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η ραδιοχρονολόγηση θα μας έδινε και την απόκλιση.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2014)

Helle, είσαι της σχολής CSI: τεχνολογία, ΤΩΡΑ!
Οι αρχαιολόγοι έχουν πολλές μεθόδους χρονολόγησης. Ας περιμένουμε να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 14, 2014)

Όχι, εγώ θέλω ΤΩΡΑ!

Πέρα απ' την πλάκα, εγώ απλά επισήμανα ότι δεν μου φαίνονται πειστικά τα επιχειρήματα που στηρίζονται σε στυλιστικές λεπτομέρειες, ακριβώς επειδή είναι πολύ νωρίς και επειδή δεν μιλάμε για φυσικά φαινόμενα για να έχουμε τόσο προβλέψιμα συμπεράσματα. Δεν βρίσκουμε κάθε μέρα ταφικά μνημεία για να είναι τόσο στάνταρ τα πράγματα. Θα ήθελα πολύ περισσότερα "ίσως" και "ενδέχεται" σε τέτοιες αναλύσεις.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 14, 2014)

Φανταστείτε να πηγαίνουν από τον ένα θάλαμο στον άλλο και να βγούν από την άλλη μεριά του λόφου και τελικά να μην είναι τάφος αλλά ένα αρχαίο φαντεζί υπόγειο τούνελ.

Ελληγενή, και όμως αυτό που λες στυλιστική χρονολόγηση είναι ουσιαστικά η μόνη δυνατή αυτή τη στιγμή (όπως εξήγησε και ο π2, δεν έχουν βρεθεί οργανικά κατάλοιπα ---και ας υποθέσουμε ότι βρίσκονται όστρακα, πώς είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ανήκουν στην περίοδο οικοδόμησης του τάφου αν αυτός έχει συληθεί ή έχει γίνει απόπειρα να συληθεί; ) και, στην πραγματικότητα, η πιο συναρπαστική. 
Εμένα μια φορά, για να πω το μακρύ κοντό μου και τώρα, αυτό το τεράστιο κυκλικό πράγμα πιο πολύ σε ρωμαϊκή ή έστω ύστερη ελληνιστική (στυλ Πέργαμος) αρχιτεκτονική μου κάνει.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 15, 2014)

Ε, όχι και υπόγειο τούνελ βρε Δύτη. Το μνημείο είναι προφανές ότι αποτελεί μεταφυσική / μαθηματική αναφορά στις πυραμίδες.

(Μετά το πρώτο μέρος, όπου μαθαίνουμε ότι η διάμετρος των 497 μέτρων αποτελεί σαφή αναφορά στην ενσωμάτωση της Μακεδονίας στον ελληνικό κόσμο το 495 π.Χ., άρα και ότι ο αρχιτέκτων του μνημείου πρόβλεψε τη γέννηση του Ιησού, ανυπομονώ για τις αποκαλύψεις της συνέχειας). 

Μην αρχίσετε τις αμφισβητήσεις. Η συγγραφέας είναι συγγραφέας, μεταφράστρια, ειδική στα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και πολιτική ακτιβίστρια όπως σεμνά γράφει εδώ, ενώ ένα γκούγκλισμα θα σας δείξει ότι είναι επίσης και πριγκίπισσα, με δεύτερο επίθετο Αλ Μαντίλ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2014)

Πρέπει να έχει γερό δόντι στο χαφινγκτομάγαζο η κυρία Συμεωνίδου για να της δημοσιεύουν αυτή τη γελοιότητα, με αγγλικά τα οποία έχουν ήδη χαρακτηρίσει αναγνώστες του αγγλικού βιβλίου της.

http://www.amazon.com/Nightmares-Saudi-Arabian-Desert-Autobiography-ebook/dp/B00LD3Q09S


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πρέπει να έχει γερό δόντι στο χαφινγκτομάγαζο η κυρία Συμεωνίδου για να της δημοσιεύουν αυτή τη γελοιότητα, με αγγλικά τα οποία έχουν ήδη χαρακτηρίσει αναγνώστες του αγγλικού βιβλίου της.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nightmares-Saudi-Arabian-Desert-Autobiography-ebook/dp/B00LD3Q09S





Alexander Symeonidis and Alexandra Symeonidou said:


> ... *The Archaeologists need to reveal the reasons that they built such a monument and what it includes inside. *An appeared through reason, a cause for which this monument had been designed and built, seems to be above a simple, opulent tomb. The monument design indicates that it touches a metaphysical structure.



Worry not, then. All will be revealed by the "Archaeologists". After all, they built the bloody monument in the first place. :twit:

Does anyone make sense of the second sentence, though? The third one is obvious: it touches a metaphysical structure, as does the syntax of the whole piece.

Γκράμαρ, ρεεεε! Και σύνταξ, γιατί δεν είν' εντάξ'!
Παρακάτω δε διαβάζω, δεν αντέχω να στραμπουλάω τα μάτια μου και το μυαλό μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πρέπει να έχει γερό δόντι στο χαφινγκτομάγαζο η κυρία Συμεωνίδου για να της δημοσιεύουν αυτή τη γελοιότητα, με αγγλικά τα οποία έχουν ήδη χαρακτηρίσει αναγνώστες του αγγλικού βιβλίου της.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nightmares-Saudi-Arabian-Desert-Autobiography-ebook/dp/B00LD3Q09S



Α, στα αγγλικά ήταν; Για Greeklish τα πήρα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2014)

Έχω ενδιαφέρουσα πρόκληση:



> Alexander the A' is the founder of the Macedonian dynasty



Πόσα λάθη περιέχει η παραπάνω πρόταση;

Βάλτε τις απαντήσεις σας μέσα σε "[SPOΙLER] [/SPOΙLER]". (Μην κοπιάρετε τα δικά μου, είναι πειραγμένα.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2014)

> Alexander the A' is the founder of the Macedonian dynasty



According to a friend, this is what some people call a Macedonian salad. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2014)

Θέλεις μόνο γλωσσικά λάθη ή και ιστορικά/πραγματολογικά;


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Θέλεις μόνο γλωσσικά λάθη ή και ιστορικά/πραγματολογικά;


Απ' όλα, φυσικά!


----------



## cougr (Sep 15, 2014)

Alexander Symeonidis and Alexandra Symeonidou said:


> ... The Archaeologists need to reveal the reasons that they built such a monument and what it includes inside. An appeared through reason, a cause for which this monument had been designed and built, seems to be above a simple, opulent tomb. The monument design indicates that it touches a metaphysical structure.





daeman said:


> Worry not, then. All will be revealed by the "Archaeologists". After all, they built the bloody monument in the first place. :twit:
> 
> Does anyone make sense of the second sentence, though? The third one is obvious: it touches a metaphysical structure, as does the syntax of the whole piece.
> 
> ...



I think we have another stoned one. Talk about scribblers of syntax, the lady's a scrambler of one, to boot! (Not to mention the grammar). :devil:


----------



## Marinos (Sep 16, 2014)

Spoiler



Alexander III is the founder of no dynasty


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2014)

Λιτότατος!

Εμένα μου πήρε τέσσερις αράδες.



Spoiler




Alexander the A’ should be written ‘Alexander I’.
However, Alexander the Great was Alexander III (of Macedon). 
He was never the founder of Macedon or the Macedonian kingdom.
The Macedonian dynasty ruled the Byzantine Empire from 867 to 1056. No connection to Alexander.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 16, 2014)

Να σημειώσουμε εδώ όμως ότι τα spoilers εμφανίζονται κανονικότατα στο Activity stream!


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Να σημειώσουμε εδώ όμως ότι τα spoilers εμφανίζονται κανονικότατα στο Activity stream!



Το οποίο σπανιότατα παρακολουθώ, so I'm hardly ever spoiled.


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2014)

...
Με χιουμοριστική διάθεση
*Στο στοίχημα ο «ένοικος» του τάφου της Αμφίπολης*







*Αθήνα*
Ιστοσελίδα στοιχημάτων έβαλε στο στοίχημα τον ένοικο του τάφου στην Αμφίπολη. Η διάθεση του στοιχήματος είναι άκρως χιουμοριστική, καθώς εκτός από τους συνήθεις «υπόπτους» (Νέαρχος, Ολυμπιάδα, Ρωξάνη και Αλέξανδρος Δ') περιλαμβάνει τον Τζίμι Χόφα, τον Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς και τον Οσάμα Μπιν Λάντεν!

Ο Νέαρχος δίνει τη μικρότερη απόδοση (3,65), ενώ για τους πιο «τολμηρούς» ο Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς δίνει απόδοση 251 και ο Τζίμι Χόφα 101, ενώ ο Λοχίας Νίκολας Μπρόντι της δημοφιλούς σειράς Homeland δίνει απόδοση 501.


Could be any number of people, though: from Spartacus whose body was never found, to the entire body of the Roanoke Colony, to Saint-Exupéry, or even Glenn Miller. Although, with such grandeur and opulence, I'd bet on a feller from the Rockes (Michael Rockefeller perhaps). :twit: Here's a non comprehensive list. The Bermuda Triangle Amphipolis Circle.

Oh, and Indy's full name is Dr. Henry Walton "Indiana" Jones, Junior, as opposed to the Senior Sean:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2014)

Η μεγάλη έκπληξη θα είναι να βρίσκεται στον τάφο κάποιος που είναι τώρα ζωντανός, που θα σημαίνει ότι στα επόμενα χρόνια θα ανακαλύψουμε την χρονομηχανή.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Η μεγάλη έκπληξη θα είναι να βρίσκεται στον τάφο κάποιος που είναι τώρα ζωντανός, που θα σημαίνει ότι στα επόμενα χρόνια θα ανακαλύψουμε την χρονομηχανή.



Ο επίτιμος π.χ.; Θρίλερ ζομπιδρακουλιάρικο μυρίζει: _Escape of the Living Dead, Part III*: The Tomb. _:scared:

* Με χρονομηχανή, ασφαλώς το προσίκουελ θα προηγείται του μεταπρίκουελ και όλη η σειρά θα 'ναι πιο μπερδεμένη κι απ' τον Πόλεμο των Άστρων.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 18, 2014)

Δήλωση της Περιστέρη στους δημοσιογράφους: 



> Είναι χαρά μου που βρίσκεστε σήμερα εδώ. Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω με όλη μου την καρδιά πρώτα πρώτα τους συνεργάτες μου που δουλεύουμε σε καθημερινή βάση με όλες τις δύσκολες συνθήκες.
> 
> Το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και την πολιτική ηγεσία που είναι στο πλευρό μου αυτή τη στιγμή και τον ίδιο τον πρωθυπουργό. Αυτό πραγματικά μας δίνει δύναμη και όχι μόνο χρηματική δύναμη. Μας δίνει και την ψυχική δύναμη για να κάνουμε αυτές τις δουλειές.
> Αισθάνομαι απόλυτα δικαιωμένη επειδή έλεγα ότι ήταν ταφικός περίβολος. Η δική μου νοοτροπία είναι διαφορετική από των υπολοίπων, η έρευνα δεν μπορεί να είναι κρυφή, πρέπει να μεταδίδεται.
> ...



Α΄ Γλωσσικά: 

- «Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω με όλη μου την καρδιά πρώτα πρώτα τους συνεργάτες μου που δουλεύουμε σε καθημερινή βάση με όλες τις δύσκολες συνθήκες». Άντε να περάσει οριακά το ψιλοασύντακτο «που δουλεύουμε», άντε να μην κάνω ζήτημα το «δουλεύουμε... _με_... συνθήκες» 
- «πιστεύω ότι αυτό το μνημείο είναι ακράδαντα του τελευταίου τετάρτου του 4ου αιώνα π. Χ.» Ε, συγγνώμη, αυτό θα το κάνω ζήτημα...
- «Μιλάνε χωρίς να έχουν δει την ανασκαφή ποτέ ούτε την Αμφίπολη, _ούτε χωρίς να έχω_ κάποια επαφή μαζί τους.». Άντε να μην το κάνω ζήτημα κι αυτό. Προφορικός λόγος, συμβαίνουν αυτά. 
- «οι αποθήκες είναι γεμάτες ευρήματα και μετά από κάποιες δεκαετίες θα αναδειχθούν, χάνοντας έτσι την αξία τους.» Θα αναδειχθούν οι αποθήκες; Κι αν αναδειχθούν, πώς θα χάσουν την αξία τους; 

Β΄ Επί της πολιτικής ουσίας: 

- Στοιχηθείτε: πρωθυπουργός, υπουργός, Παναγιωταρέα, πολιτική ηγεσία υπουργείου, Περιστέρη. 
- «με τα δελτία τύπου, τα οποία βγάζουμε σε συνεργασία με το ΥΠΠΟ, τη κ. Λίνα Μενδώνη, την κ. Άννα Παναγιωταρέα και από εκεί και πέρα τον υπουργό και όλους τους άλλους σχετικούς.» Γίνεται σχεδόν χαριτωμένη η φράση αυτή με την αφέλεια που αποπνέει η άγνοια της Περιστέρη για τις εντυπώσεις που δίνει με τη φράση αυτή. 

Γ΄ Επί της επιστημονικής ουσίας: 

- Όσο επιστημονικά απαράδεκτη είναι η κάθε Παλαγγιά που βγαίνει και χρονολογεί με ακρίβεια χωρίς να έχει δει το μνημείο και χωρίς να ξέρει την ανασκαφή, άλλο τόσο (κι ακόμη περισσότερο, λόγω της θέσης ευθύνης στην οποία βρίσκεται) απαράδεκτη είναι η ανασκαφέας που πιστεύει ότι το μνημείο είναι _ακράδαντα_, μη σας πω και _ασκαρδαμυκτί_, του τελευταίου τετάρτου του 4ου αιώνα, επικαλούμενη αποδείξεις που δεν μας παρουσιάζει, ή έστω δεν μας περιγράφει. Ακόμη πιο απαράδεκτη θεωρώ τη στάση αυτή όταν η ανασκαφέας επαίρεται για την πλήρη και σφαιρική ενημέρωση όλων (με τα δελτία τύπου που της φτιάχνουν). 

Δεν πάμε καθόλου μα καθόλου καλά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2014)

Έγινε και η αρχαιολογία προϊόν μαζικής κατανάλωσης. Όχι, δεν είναι επιτρεπτό να εισβάλλει στην επιστημονική διαδικασία η εμπορευματοποίηση, τα κανάλια και τα μέσα ενημέρωσης γενικότερα. Τι είναι η διαδικασία ανασκαφής για να έχει breaking news; Σε λίγο θα κάνουν και ανασκαφή Live, που θα βλέπουμε μέσω της εφαρμογής iDig Archaeology.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Σε λίγο θα κάνουν και ανασκαφή Live, που θα βλέπουμε μέσω της εφαρμογής iDig Archaeology.



Την κάναμε ήδη αυτή τη συζήτηση. Έχουν αλλάξει οι εποχές, θα αλλάξει και η αρχαιολογία. Γιατί να μη βάλουν ένα live feed στο YouTube να μαζεύουν κάτι από τις διαφημίσεις; Της κακομοίρας θα γινόταν. Με έναν καλό σκηνοθέτη, να ζουμάρει στις λεπτομέρειες, στην προσήλωση μιας αρχαιολόγου που καθαρίζει ένα άγαλμα εδώ, στον προβληματισμό για την αφαίρεση των χωμάτων αλλού, με τηλεδιάσκεψεις με άλλους αρχαιολόγους όπου θα λέει ο καθένας το μακρύ του και το κοντό του στο παράθυρο. Fly on the dig's wall. 

Και (κάπως πιο σοβαρά): Ελπίζω να τραβάνε τις καίριες στιγμές με βιντεοκάμερα. Ένα καλό ντοκιμαντέρ θα το θέλαμε μετά. Για τώρα, θα μας αρκούσαν τακτικές ανακοινώσεις με περισσότερα καλά ελληνικά και λιγότερη Παναγιωταρέα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 19, 2014)

Δυστυχώς τα καλά ελληνικά είναι πια είδος προς εξαφάνιση. Οι εξαιρέσεις απλώς επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα. Διάβαζα προηγουμένως το άρθρο του οικονομολόγου που λινκάρισε ο Δόκτωρ για τον φορολογικό τραγέλαφο του ελληνικού κράτους, και τα ελληνικά ήταν άθλια. Δεν υπάρχει και η παραμικρή φιλολογική επιμέλεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Και (κάπως πιο σοβαρά): Ελπίζω να τραβάνε τις καίριες στιγμές με βιντεοκάμερα. Ένα καλό ντοκιμαντέρ θα το θέλαμε μετά. Για τώρα, θα μας αρκούσαν τακτικές ανακοινώσεις με περισσότερα καλά ελληνικά και λιγότερη Παναγιωταρέα.



Κι εγώ τα ίδια ελπίζω. Θέλω απλά να μην χώνεται η μόδα και η "ενημέρωση" στην μούρη της επιστήμης.


----------



## Costas (Sep 19, 2014)

Τα 'λεγα γω...Εδώ δεν αφήνουν τον κόσμο να τραγουδήσει, τις θεατρικές τάξεις να παίξουν λίγο θέατρο...

Matthias Langhoff poursuivi en Grèce pour une scène de nu filmé à Epidaure
(France TV Info)

Le metteur en scène franco-allemand Matthias Langhoff, connu pour ses audaces scéniques, est poursuivi en Grèce pour avoir "outragé un lieu sacré", en l'occurrence le théâtre antique d'Epidaure, en y tournant une scène de nu nocturne, a-t-on appris vendredi auprès du ministère grec de la Culture. 

*Outrage à un lieu sacré*

Ce tournage dans la nuit de mercredi à jeudi s'est même terminé au poste de police de Nauplie (sud) pour l'homme de théâtre de 73 ans et son équipe qui avaient été arrêtés vers 02h00 locales (23h00 GMT) par les gardiens du théâtre d'Epidaure, l'un des monuments les plus célèbres de l'antiquité grecque.

Matthias Langhoff avait obtenu en juillet une autorisation pour tourner sur place des scènes d'un documentaire lui étant consacré mais le script original ne faisait pas mention d'une actrice déambulant nue dans les travées, lui reprochent les autorités grecques. "Des poursuites ont été ouvertes pour +outrage à un lieu sacré+. Une date de procès a été fixé", a indiqué à l'AFP une source au ministère de la Culture.

*L'équipe s'était engagée par écrit à respecter le lieu*

"Le conseil central de l'archéologie est très strict dans l'examen des autorisations (...) L'autorisation avait été donnée pour un documentaire biographique. L'équipe s'était engagée par écrit à respecter le lieu", a ajouté cette source. Situé dans le Péloponnèse, le théâtre d'Epidaure, à l'acoustique exceptionnelle, fait partie d'un sanctuaire dédié à Asclépios, dieu de la médecine, qui attirait de nombreux pèlerins dans l'antiquité.

Selon la presse grecque, la scène de nu avait un caractère sexuel et s'inscrivait dans le cadre d'un second projet artistique du metteur en scène. Une source proche du dossier a indiqué que Matthias Langhoff avait quitté le poste de police jeudi après-midi. Jointe par l'AFP, son avocate ne pouvait s'exprimer dans l'immédiat.

Très influencé par Bertolt Brecht, Matthias Langhoff, d'origine allemande et naturalisé français, a monté des pièces dans toute l'Europe, dont le festival d'Avignon et la Volksbühne de Berlin, privilégiant les grands classiques du théâtre, comme Les Bacchantes d'Euripide, une oeuvre montée à Epidaure en 1998.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2014)

...
Αυτό θα πει «μη γνώτω η δεξιά σου τι ποιεί η αριστερά σου». Από τη μια η δεξιά τους κάνει ριάλιτι υπερπαραγωγή την τρέχουσα ανασκαφή, την ώρα που συμβαίνει, κι από την άλλη όταν βγουν στην επιφάνεια θένε να τα κρατάνε ανέγγιχτα, μη θιχτεί η ιερότητα του χώρου (λες και δεν είχε ξαναδεί γυμνό η Επίδαυρος στον καιρό της, λες και θα βγει ο Ασκληπιός να διαρρηγνύει τα ιμάτιά του), την ώρα που άλλοι τα παραχώνουν στο γιαπί μην τα δει η πολεοδομία και η αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία κι άλλοι πουλάνε ευρήματα σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα. Ορίστε; Για την αριστερά τους δεν είπα τίποτα; Κάτσε να 'ρθει η ώρα της και τότε θα της σούρω κι αυτηνής. Τον αποπάνω βαράω πιο πολύ, τον αποκάτω όταν θα σηκώσει κεφάλι.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 20, 2014)

Είναι προφανές ότι η Αμφίπολη έχει αλλάξει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο αναφέρονται στον τύπο, και ιδίως στον κιτρινίζοντα τύπο, τα αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα. 

_Νέα σπουδαία ανακάλυψη και δέος στο Μεσολόγγι: Ανακαλύφθηκε ολόκληρη αρχαία πόλη_, διαβάζεις, λες και είναι πρώτη φορά που ανακαλύπτεται «ολόκληρη αρχαία πόλη» στο πλαίσιο μεγάλων δημοσίων έργων. Ένα παράδειγμα: κατά την κατασκευή της Εγνατίας ανακαλύφθηκε επίσης «ολόκληρη αρχαία πόλη», στον Πολύμυλο Κοζάνης, με συνεργείο 200 εργατών που πλήρωνε η Εγνατία (η Ελλάδα είχε να δει αρχαιολογικό εργοτάξιο με 200 εργάτες από τις ανασκαφές των Γάλλων στους Δελφούς τον 19ο αιώνα), αλλά τότε ούτε μονόστηλο δεν έγινε στα ΜΜΕ, ούτε περιφερειάρχες και πρώην υπουργούς είδε ο χώρος, ούτε «δέος» ένιωσαν οι επισκέπτες. Το αστικό κέντρο της πόλης στον Πολύμυλο παραμένει μη ανεσκαμμένο, επειδή βρίσκεται σε λόφο που δεν ενδιέφερε την Εγνατία. Μη ανεσκαμμένες παραμένουν και δεκάδες αρχαίες πόλεις τη θέση των οποίων γνωρίζουμε με απόλυτη ακρίβεια, απλώς δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε ποτέ κανείς γι' αυτές (πέρα από κάποιους αρχαιοκάπηλους).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2014)

Καλό δεν είναι όμως που κάτι μπορεί να μαθαίνει το ευρύτερο κοινό σε αυτά τα 15 λεπτά δημοσιότητας; Εγώ, π.χ. δεν το ήξερα (πού να το μάθω;}






(Εδώ, αναδημοσίευση από την _Αρχαιολογία_ για την Αλίκυρνα, από όπου και η φωτογραφία).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2014)

*Εδώ * και *εδώ* δημοσιεύματα στο περιοδικό _*Αρχαιολογία*_...


----------



## pidyo (Sep 20, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλό δεν είναι όμως που κάτι μπορεί να μαθαίνει το ευρύτερο κοινό σε αυτά τα 15 λεπτά δημοσιότητας; Εγώ, π.χ. δεν το ήξερα (πού να το μάθω;}



Πολύ καλό είναι. Απλώς ο τρόπος που πλασάρεται η είδηση δημιουργεί συγκεκριμένες προσδοκίες: δέος, θησαυροί, προύχοντες. Θα αναδεικνυόταν το εύρημα αν δεν είχε επισκεφθεί την περιοχή ο Χρυσοχοΐδης; 

Μπορεί να γκρινιάζω χωρίς λόγο. Ίσως ισχύει το there's no such thing as bad publicity. Καθηγητής ιστορίας σε τουρκικό πανεπιστήμιο προέτρεπε τους φοιτητές του να μην γκρινιάζουν για τη σειρά Σουλεϊμάν ο Μεγαλοπρεπής και να εκμεταλλευτούν τον ντόρο για να στρέψουν τη συζήτηση προς την ιστορία όπως την ξέρουν εκείνοι. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν είναι εύκολο να αναμετρηθεί κανείς με τη λογική του τηλεοπτικού προϊόντος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2014)

pidyo said:


> με τη λογική του τηλεοπτικού προϊόντος.



Προσοχή όμως, γιατί και το τηλεοπτικό προϊόν έχει τις διαβαθμίσεις του. Υπάρχει λογική και υπάρχει και παραλογισμός. Υπάρχει μια πιο προσεκτική προσέγγιση που απευθύνεται στο ευρύτερο κοινό, με τα δικά της πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα, και υπάρχει και η έξαλλη οπτική που απευθύνεται σε ψεκασμένους. Αυτό όχι μόνο για την αρχαιολογία. Ας απαιτήσουμε μια πιο προσεκτική προσέγγιση από τα σοβαρότερα ΜΜΕ, ναι. Αλλά ας μην αφήσουμε την υπόθεση στους απολύτως ψεκασμένους.


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2014)

Μην πάμε μακριά. Την αρχαία Μεσσήνη την έχουμε επισκεφθεί; Για τις αρχαίες Αλές στη Φθιώτιδα έχουμε ακούσει ποτέ; Για τη Μεσημβρία στη Θράκη; Για τη Μαρώνεια; Για την Ηφαιστεία στη Λήμνο; Για το Παυλοπέτρι;

Ατελείωτος κατάλογος ...


----------



## pidyo (Sep 21, 2014)

Από τα σημερινά της Αμφίπολης, θα παρακάμψω την αγαλματική ομορφιά, πλήρως αποκαλυμμένη και καθαρισμένη πλέον, και θα μείνω στα λεξιλογικά, με πολιτικοαρχαιολογική χροιά όμως: 

Η ανακοίνωση του Υπουργείου λέει: 



> Στον τρίτο χώρο πραγματοποιήθηκε γεωτρητικός δειγματοληπτικός έλεγχος, με χειροκίνητο γεωτρύπανο, σε προεπιλεγμένες θέσεις. Ετσι, εντοπίστηκε *μαρμάρινο θύρωμα*, ανοίγματος 0,96 μ., στο βόρειο τοίχο του.



Το θύρωμα αποτυπώνεται και σε φωτογραφία. Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από την ανακοίνωση και τη φωτογραφία, ούτε εδώ, ούτε δηλαδή στο άνοιγμα προς τον τέταρτο χώρο υπήρχε πόρτα (η συνήθης επίχωση φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία κάτω από το θύρωμα), αλλά μόνο θυραίο άνοιγμα. Επειδή όμως η ανεπίσημη γραμμή των ανασκαφέων και της ηγεσίας του υπουργείου με την εκπρόσωπο τάφου, σε απάντηση της επισήμανσης πολλών που εξαρχής επιμένουν ότι η έλλειψη μαρμάρινης θύρας δεν συνάδει με μακεδονικό τάφο, είναι ότι όταν φτάσουμε στον νεκρικό θάλαμο θα βρούμε και πόρτα, κι επειδή στα ΜΜΕ έχει περάσει η γραμμή αυτή συνειδητά ή όχι, lo and behold, το θύρωμα έγινε ήδη μαρμάρινη πόρτα σε κάποια δημοσιεύματα (που θα αναπαραχθούν και θα πολλαπλασιαστούν).


----------



## pidyo (Sep 21, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Σε σχετικά πρόσφατα δείγματα, όπως αυτό, η ακρίβεια μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερη ακόμα κι από ±50 χρόνια και πάντως αρκετά μεγάλη για να δείξει αν πρόκειται για τάφο πρώιμης ή ύστερης ελληνιστικής εποχής. Όμως αυτό εξαρτάται κι από το υλικό κι από διάφορες παραμέτρους για τα οποίες ξέρω ελάχιστα πράγματα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η ραδιοχρονολόγηση θα μας έδινε και την απόκλιση.



Στο Mega εμφανίστηκε σήμερα ο Μανιάτης, από το εργαστήριο αρχαιομετρίας του Δημοκρίτου, που επιβεβαίωσε ότι με αρχαιομετρικές μεθόδους μπορεί να υπάρξει ακρίβεια μεγαλύτερη των εκατό χρόνων για την εποχή αυτή, εάν φυσικά υπάρχουν τα κατάλληλα υλικά. 

Μου θύμισε και κάτι που τον είχα ακούσει να λέει σ' ένα συνέδριο, ότι στη λάρνακα από τον Τάφο Β΄ της Βεργίνας (ο Μανιάτης ανήκει στη διεπιστημονική ομάδα ανάλυσης των οστών) εντοπίστηκε ένα πολύπλοκο κατασκεύασμα, με στρώματα διαφόρων πετρωμάτων (μεταξύ των οποίων και τον σπανιότατο τότε και σήμερα χουντίτη) και υφασμάτων, το οποίο δεν μπορούσε να ερμηνεύσει. Μια πρώτη υποψία είναι πως πρόκειται για υπολείμματα ενός είδους νεκρικής μάσκας. 

Το βίντεο εδώ (ο Μανιάτης προς το τέλος).


----------



## Costas (Sep 21, 2014)

Earion said:


> Μην πάμε μακριά. Την αρχαία Μεσσήνη την έχουμε επισκεφθεί; Για τις αρχαίες Αλές στη Φθιώτιδα έχουμε ακούσει ποτέ; Για τη Μεσημβρία στη Θράκη; Για τη Μαρώνεια; Για την Ηφαιστεία στη Λήμνο; Για το Παυλοπέτρι;
> 
> Ατελείωτος κατάλογος ...



Έχω χτυπήσει τα πέντε από τα έξι! :clap: Οι Αλές μου λείπουν...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2014)

In other news... http://www.tanea.gr/news/culture/article/5161499/ypallhloi-me-nootropia-astynomoy/


----------



## Earion (Sep 23, 2014)

Κρατητήριο όχι, είναι βάρβαρο. Αλλά σάπιες ντομάτες, μαξιλάρωμα ή γάνωση (το ντόπιο αντίστοιχο του «πίσσα και πούπουλα»), ναι, θα του άξιζαν του Ματίας. (Για τις _Βάκχες_ του εννοώ. Παλιά υπόθεση).


----------



## Costas (Sep 23, 2014)

Θα το επαναλάβω, γιατί το έχω άχτι. Απαγορεύεται να τραγουδήσεις το επιτύμβιο του Σεικίλου, τον ύμνο του Μεσομήδη, ένα Αλληλούια του Ιακώβου, το Με το Λύχνο του Άστρου του Ελύτη, το Δακρύζω με Παράπονο της κρητικής μούσας, το Άνθη της Πέτρας του Σεφέρη, επιτρέπεται όμως να τρίβεις χαρτιά και να ρίχνεις κέρματα πάνω στη θυμέλη, για "να κάνεις ακουστική". Δεν ισχύει όμως ότι φταίνε οι φύλακες, οι οποίοι απλώς εκτελούν γραπτές διαταγές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2014)

Ούτε την Οδύσσεια με εράσμεια προφορά επιτρέπεται, μάλλον. Μου είχε τύχει να συνοδεύω στην Επίδαυρο γκρουπ γερμανόφωνων σκακιστών και ο αρχηγός τους (πανεπιστημιακός Μονάχου) ενθουσιάστηκε, κάθισε τους υπόλοιπους στα χαμηλά έδρανα και άρχισε τα «Άντρα μόι ένεπεν μόουζα πολούτροπον...» κλπ και ήρθε η αρχαιολόγος βάρδιας να του κάνει μήνυση (και όταν πήρε είδηση ότι υπήρχε Έλληνας στην παρέα, να κάνει μήνυση σε εμένα). Τους μάζεψα και φύγαμε άρον άρον ενώ έτρεχε από πίσω μας βρίζοντας θεούς και δαίμονες. Πάνε βέβαια και πολλά χρόνια από τότε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 23, 2014)

Συγγνώμη, απαγορεύεται να φωνάζεις γενικά; Για να μην πέσουν οι πέτρες; Ή για να μην τα πάρουν στο κρανίο με την προφορά;


----------



## Costas (Sep 23, 2014)

Παλιά δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα, όλα άρχισαν πριν από δύο χρόνια με το νέο ουκάζι. Μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό που λες. Ποιά χρονιά ήταν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2014)

Πριν από πολλά πολλά πολλά χρόνια. Στις αρχές της Αλλαγής...


----------



## Costas (Sep 24, 2014)

Α, καλά, αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ παλιά.


----------



## Costas (Sep 24, 2014)

Πιδύε, διάβασα αυτά που έγραψες για την απουσία θυρών, και δη μαρμάρινων κλπ.
Στην αρχή της υπόθεσης αυτής είχε τονιστεί πολύ το γεγονός ότι το μάρμαρο του (ανασυνθεμένου) βάθρου του Λιονταριού της Αμφίπολης ήταν ίδια εργολαβία με το μάρμαρο του περιβόλου του τύμβου Καστά, άρα γύρω στο 300 π.Χ., μια και το λιοντάρι τοποθετείται γενικά εκείνη την περίοδο. Αυτό το σκέλος της επιχειρηματολογίας μήπως ξέρεις πώς σχολιάζεται/απαντιέται/ανασκευάζεται απ' όσους αμφισβητούν τη χρονολόγηση του τάφου στον 4ο αι. π.Χ. λόγω της απουσίας θυρών;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2014)

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ με την αφέλεια του αδαούς. Έχω ακούσει ως επιχείρημα χρονολόγησης ότι ο μοναδικός παρεμφερής σε διαστάσεις τάφος (με την περίβολο κλπ) είναι το μαυσωλείο του Οκταβιανού στη Ρώμη. Όμως, πριν δώσει εντολή ο Οκταβιανός να σχεδιαστεί το συγκεκριμένο μνημείο, είχε προηγηθεί (κατά πολύ, μάλιστα) η μάχη των Φιλίππων. Ιστορικά στοιχεία για επίσκεψη του Οκταβιανού σε τάφο στην Αμφίπολη δεν διαθέτουμε, βέβαια, αλλά αν υπήρχε εκεί ένας παλιός μεγαλοπρεπής τάφος, ποιος μπορεί να το αποκλείσει;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 24, 2014)

Costas said:


> Πιδύε, διάβασα αυτά που έγραψες για την απουσία θυρών, και δη μαρμάρινων κλπ.
> Στην αρχή της υπόθεσης αυτής είχε τονιστεί πολύ το γεγονός ότι το μάρμαρο του (ανασυνθεμένου) βάθρου του Λιονταριού της Αμφίπολης ήταν ίδια εργολαβία με το μάρμαρο του περιβόλου του τύμβου Καστά, άρα γύρω στο 300 π.Χ., μια και το λιοντάρι τοποθετείται γενικά εκείνη την περίοδο. Αυτό το σκέλος της επιχειρηματολογίας μήπως ξέρεις πώς σχολιάζεται/απαντιέται/ανασκευάζεται απ' όσους αμφισβητούν τη χρονολόγηση του τάφου στον 4ο αι. π.Χ. λόγω της απουσίας θυρών;



Τα περί απουσίας θυρών είναι άσχετα με τη χρονολόγηση, έχουν σχέση μόνο με τις αμφιβολίες ή επιφυλάξεις για τον χαρακτήρα του μνημείου. 

Δεν ξέρω να αμφισβητεί κανείς τη χρονολόγηση στον ύστερο 4ο _λόγω_ της απουσίας θυρών. Η Παλαγγιά, που θεωρεί το μνημείο ρωμαϊκό, επιμένει απλώς ότι η έλλειψη θυρών αναιρεί τον χαρακτήρα του ως μακεδονικού τάφου. Παρότι φροντίζει να το μπλέκει με το ζήτημα της χρονολόγησης το επιχείρημα αυτό, πρόκειται περί νοητικού άλματος. Μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι του ύστερου 4ου / πρώιμου 3ου το μνημείο και χωρίς πόρτες.

Όσο για τον λέοντα, λέει (ουσιαστικά χωρίς επιχειρήματα) ότι δεν είναι πειστική η θεωρία του αρχιτέκτονα της ανασκαφής ότι το μνημείο του λέοντα ήταν σήμα του τύμβου. Στην πρώτη (και μοναδική) επιστημονική παρουσίαση του μνημείου (προ Σφιγγών κλπ.) ήταν το μόνο κομμάτι που μου είχε φανεί μάλλον πειστικό. Αλλά αυτό πάλι δεν λέει πολλά πράγματα για τη χρονολόγηση: μπορεί κάλλιστα το μνημείο του λέοντα να ήταν σήμα του μνημείου και να κατεβάσουμε τη χρονολογία του λέοντα, αν αυτό το επιβάλλει η χρονολόγηση του μνημείου.


----------



## Costas (Sep 24, 2014)

Δηλαδή λένε ότι δεν είναι μακεδονικός τάφος με την έννοια του αρχιτεκτονικού τύπου απλώς, ή ότι δεν είναι τάφος Μακεδόνα; Ή ότι το πρώτο βάζει σε σκέψεις και για το δεύτερο; Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει εν προκειμένω "δεν είναι μακεδονικός τάφος", εάν δεχτούμε για τις ανάγκες της συζήτησης ότι είναι του 4ου-3ου αι.;

Η χρονολόγηση δηλαδή του λιονταριού που κυκλοφορούσε ως τώρα τελείως ανεξάρτητα από τον τύμβο Καστά βασιζόταν μόνο σε στιλιστική ανάλυση και σε ιστορικές εικασίες, πράγματα που εύκολα αλλάζουν αν χρονολογηθεί χαμηλότερα ο τύμβος· αυτό λες;

Εκτός από νεότερο, μπορεί να είναι και παλαιότερο το μνημείο, με βάση τα ως τώρα δεδομένα;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 24, 2014)

Costas said:


> Δηλαδή λένε ότι δεν είναι μακεδονικός τάφος με την έννοια του αρχιτεκτονικού τύπου απλώς, ή ότι δεν είναι τάφος Μακεδόνα; Ή ότι το πρώτο βάζει σε σκέψεις και για το δεύτερο; Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει εν προκειμένω "δεν είναι μακεδονικός τάφος", εάν δεχτούμε για τις ανάγκες της συζήτησης ότι είναι του 4ου-3ου αι.;
> 
> Η χρονολόγηση δηλαδή του λιονταριού που κυκλοφορούσε ως τώρα τελείως ανεξάρτητα από τον τύμβο Καστά βασιζόταν μόνο σε στιλιστική ανάλυση και σε ιστορικές εικασίες, πράγματα που εύκολα αλλάζουν αν χρονολογηθεί χαμηλότερα ο τύμβος· αυτό λες;
> 
> Εκτός από νεότερο, μπορεί να είναι και παλαιότερο το μνημείο, με βάση τα ως τώρα δεδομένα;



Πολλές ερωτήσεις μαζί. 

1. Μακεδονικός τάφος δεν σημαίνει σώνει και καλά τάφος Μακεδόνα, είναι αρχιτεκτονικός τύπος. Εγώ, για παράδειγμα, που με προβληματίζουν διάφορα στοιχεία πρωτοτυπίας του μνημείου (που έχει τα βασικά κατασκευαστικά στοιχεία του μακεδονικού τάφου, αλλά και διάφορα καινοφανή στοιχεία), προτιμώ να διατηρώ σε αναστολή την κρίση μου για τον χαρακτήρα του μνημείου, μέχρι να ανακοινωθούν στοιχεία που να με πείσουν ότι πρόκειται πράγματι για «κανονικό» τάφο. Ειδικότεροι εμού μου έλεγαν σήμερα ότι οι επιφυλάξεις μου είναι υπερβολικές. Ίδωμεν. Όσο για το αν είναι Μακεδόνας ο ένοικος ή όχι, προσωπικά δεν με είχε απασχολήσει ως τώρα. Αν πάντως πρόκειται για κανονική ταφή / ταφές και ανήκει στον 4ο / 3ο αι., είναι μάλλον απίθανο να πρόκειται για κάτι άλλο. Θράκες ηγεμόνες κλπ. δεν είχαν πάτημα στην περιοχή την εποχή αυτή. 

2. Ναι, η χρονολόγηση του λιονταριού στηριζόταν αποκλειστικά σε στυλιστικά στοιχεία και ποίκιλε αρκετά, όπως πάντοτε συμβαίνει με αυτού του τύπου τις χρονολογήσεις. Αν προκύψουν σοβαρά στοιχεία χρονολόγησης του μνημείου αργότερα (π.χ.), και αν η δημοσίευση πείσει ότι όντως το λιοντάρι βρισκόταν στην κορυφή του τύμβου, τότε θα αναχρονολογηθεί αναπόφευκτα και το λιοντάρι. 

3. Έχει μαλλιάσει το πληκτρολόγιό μου να γράφω από την πρώτη στιγμή ότι είναι μείζον πρόβλημα η παντελής έλλειψη αναφοράς σε ασφαλή στοιχεία χρονολόγησης, όπως είναι η κεραμική και τα νομίσματα, ιδίως στα στρώματα θεμελίωσης. Δεν μπορώ και δεν μπορεί κανείς να μιλήσει για ασφαλή χρονολόγηση χωρίς αυτά. Από κει και πέρα, δεν έχω ακούσει ή διαβάσει κανέναν να λέει ότι είναι παλαιότερο. Όλοι, ανεξαιρέτως, οι γνώστες της γλυπτικής συμφωνούν ότι οι Καρυάτιδες έχουν κλασικιστικά στοιχεία, εξέλιξη που μας πάει το πολύ (προς τα πάνω) μέχρι την πρώιμη ελληνιστική περίοδο. Το πόσο κάτω πάει είναι πιο συζητήσιμο. Ειδικός των ψηφιδωτών μου έλεγε ότι το δάπεδο που αποκαλύφθηκε στον πρώτο θάλαμο δεν μπορεί να χρονολογηθεί μετά τον 3ο αιώνα. Ειδικοί της αρχιτεκτονικής μου έλεγαν ότι το μνημείο προδίδει επαφή και γνώση αρχιτεκτονικών στοιχείων και μνημειακής λογικής της Ασίας, κάτι που θα χρονολογούσε το μνημείο μετά την εκστρατεία του Αλεξάνδρου, ίσως μάλιστα υστερότερα από την εποχή που θέλουν οι ανασκαφείς. Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι εικασίες και εκτιμήσεις, που έχουν τη βαρύτητά τους αλλά δεν λένε τίποτε χωρίς τα μικροευρήματα, τη στρωματογραφία και λοιπά στοιχεία της ανασκαφικής αλφαβήτας για τα οποία δεν έχουμε μάθει το παραμικρό ως τώρα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2014)

Να πούμε και τους όρους που αναφέρεις έμμεσα και να ζητήσω να μου πείτε τις ελληνικές αποδόσεις τους αν υπάρχουν:

*Terminus post quem* ("limit after which", short for _terminus post quem non licet_, "limit after which one may not go", often abbreviated to *TPQ*) and *terminus ante quem* ("limit before which") specify the known limits of dating for events. A _terminus post quem_ is the earliest time the event may have happened, and a _terminus ante quem_ is the latest. An event may well have both a _terminus post quem_ and a _terminus ante quem_, in which case the limits of the possible range of dates are known at both ends, but many events have just one or the other.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminus_post_quem


----------



## pidyo (Sep 24, 2014)

Δεν γνωρίζω ελληνικούς όρους, οι λατινικοί χρησιμοποιούνται στις περισσότερες γλώσσες όταν δεν γίνονται περιφράσεις.

ΥΓ. Υπάρχει και το terminus ad quem, το ακριβές χρονικό σημείο. Απαντά σε φράσεις του τύπου «Με άλλα λόγια, το 318 δεν αποτελεί μόνο τον ασφαλή terminus post quem της χρονολόγησης του κειμένου, αλλά πιθανότατα και τον terminus ad quem».


----------



## pidyo (Sep 26, 2014)

Δεν μ' αρέσει να μονοπωλώ το νήμα, αλλά μ' έβγαλε από τα ρούχα μου η εκπρόσωπος τάφου πάλι. 



> Θέλω να γίνει σαφές ότι οι συντελεστές της ανασκαφής δεν διατυπώνουν άποψη για την ταυτότητα του νεκρού, που γίνεται τόσος λόγος. Περιμένουν, με επιστημονική υπομονή, να μιλήσει το ίδιο το ταφικό συγκρότημα.


Αυτό είναι ψέμα. Η Περιστέρη έχει μιλήσει για τάφο της Ρωξάνης και του Αλεξάνδρου Δ΄ από το 2010 σε συνεντεύξεις σε εφημερίδες, είχε διοχετεύσει σε τοπικά κανάλια την ίδια θεωρία στον πρώτο επικοινωνιακό ντόρο το καλοκαίρι του 2012 και συνέχισε να το λέει διακριτικά μέχρι πρότινος που άλλαξε γνώμη. Τη θεωρία αυτή την αποδίδει μάλιστα στον Λαζαρίδη, κάτι που έχει κατηγορηματικά διαψεύσει η κόρη του Λαζαρίδη. 



> Η ανασκαφέας, εκτιμώντας τα ανασκαφικά δεδομένα, εκφράζει στην άποψη ότι το μνημείο χρονολογείται στο τελευταίο τέταρτο του 4ου αιώνα. Αλλωστε, έχει παρουσιάσει την επιστημονική θέση της, κάνοντας δύο ανακοινώσεις, σε αντίστοιχα αρχαιολογικά συνέδρια.


Πρόκειται για πονηρή ντρίπλα. Ασφαλώς έχει παρουσιάσει σε συνέδρια την άποψή της η ανασκαφέας, μόνο που στα συνέδρια αυτά δεν τεκμηρίωσε την άποψη αυτή, παρά τις ρητές σχετικές ερωτήσεις. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ισχύει η χρονολόγηση. Σημαίνει όμως ότι κανείς, ούτε το ευρύ κοινό που όλοι στο υπουργείο επαίρονται ότι το ενημερώνουν με το νι και με το σίγμα, ούτε οι ειδικοί στον αρμόζοντα χώρο ενός επιστημονικού συνεδρίου γνωρίζουν σε τι είδους τεκμήρια στηρίζεται η άποψη αυτή. 



> Οι διατυπωθείσες θεωρίες περί της ταυτότητος του νεκρού, ως σήμερα, ανάγονται σε 14


Αυτό δεν μ' έβγαλε από τα ρούχα μου, αλλά ήθελα να το επισημάνω γιατί είναι η πηγή ενός ανεπίτρεπτου μεθοδολογικού σφάλματος. Δεν μιλάμε για whodunnit, να επιλέξουμε ανάμεσα σε 14 υπόπτους. Μιλάμε για μια επιστημονική ερμηνεία, που δεν γίνεται παρά να στηριχτεί σε μια αναγκαία σειρά ερωτημάτων, οι απαντήσεις στα οποία πρέπει να στηρίζονται σε συγκεκριμένα τεκμήρια και επιχειρήματα: 
Α. Τι είδους μνημείο είναι; 1. Τάφος (1α. βασιλικός, 1β. ιδιώτη). 2. Κενοτάφιο. 3. Ταφικό ηρώο. 4. Σταθμός του μετρό, κ.ο.κ.
Β. Πότε είναι πιθανό να χρονολογείται; 1. Τελευταίο τέταρτο του 4ου αι. π.Χ. 2. Πρώτο μισό του 3ου αι. π.Χ. 3. Ελληνιστική περίοδος γενικώς, χωρίς μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια. 4. Τρίτο τέταρτο 1ου αι. π.Χ. (Παλαγγιά). 5. ΔΞ/ΔΑ
Γ. Γιατί στην Αμφίπολη; 
Δ. Γιατί τόσο μεγαλοπρεπές; 

Υπάρχουν πολλά ευλογοφανή σενάρια Α1α - Β1 που σκοντάφτουν στο Γ, πολλά σενάρια Α1β-Β1 που σκοντάφτουν στο Δ, ένα γοητευτικό σενάριο Α1α-Β2 κι άλλο ένα Α2-Β1 που σπάνε τα μούτρα τους στο Γ, κ.ο.κ. Είναι αδύνατον και ανεπίτρεπτο να φτιάχνουμε σενάρια χωρίς συνδυασμένες και πειστικές απαντήσεις και στα τέσσερα ερωτήματα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 27, 2014)

Αμφίπολη 2014: Πολύ παρασκήνιο και άφθονα κουτσομπολιά, εδώ.  :devil:

Υ.Γ. Να δω πόσοι θα αντισταθείτε και δεν θα πατήσετε το σύνδεσμο :laugh:


----------



## Costas (Sep 27, 2014)

Και γιατί να μην τον πατήσουμε; Εγώ ας πούμε έπεσα στον παλιό μου (βιβλιογραφικό) γνώριμο Μόσχο Οτατζή, του οποίου έχω ένα άλλο του πονημάτιο, για μιλιάριο πάλι, αλλά δυστυχώς όχι αυτό το γαργαλιστικό για τις παρονομασίες. Μόνο που η ανασκαφή στη βιβλιοθήκη μου δεν απέδωσε...(ίσως με μια τρίτη τομή, μετά από χρόνια, να σταθώ τυχερός!)

Άλλο κέρδος: στο άρθρο συνάντησα και τα αμίμητα εισαγωγικά "θεωρείται μοναδική στο «είδος» της".


----------



## pidyo (Sep 27, 2014)

Κι εγώ φυσικά το πάτησα, κι εγώ ήξερα τον Οτατζή βιβλιογραφικά χωρίς να ξέρω ότι η Περιστέρη ήταν σύζυγός του. Πέρα από τα κουτσομπολιά όμως, το κείμενο έχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον γιατί συνδέεται με αυτό που έλεγα χτες, ότι είναι ψέμα πως οι ανασκαφείς δεν εξέφραζαν άποψη για τον «ένοικο του τάφου».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2014)

Οδοιπορικό στην Αμφίπολη
http://www.kathimerini.gr/785809/interactive/epikairothta/ellada/sthn-amfipolh-toy-tymvoy#webdoc

Οι Καρυάτιδες στα βάθρα τους:
http://www.protothema.gr/culture/article/414454/kariatides/


----------



## pidyo (Oct 3, 2014)

Μες στη χαρά της για την ανακάλυψη της μαρμάρινης θύρας (που πράγματι ακυρώνει μια από τις βασικές επιφυλάξεις για την ταφική χρήση του μνημείου), η εκπρόσωπος τάφου έχει μπερδέψει λίγο τη στήλη με τον στύλο: 



Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού said:


> Τεχνικές εργασίες:
> (...)
> 4. Επίσης, *υποστηλώθηκε* προσωρινά το θραυσμένο υπέρθυρο του τρίτου διαφράγματος, το οποίο θα απομακρυνθεί για να καθαριστεί και να συντηρηθεί.
> 5. Στον τέταρτο χώρο -ο οποίος χαρακτηρίζεται από συνεχή ορθομαρμάρωση ίδιου τύπου μαρμάρου Αλυκής Θάσου, όπως και το σύνολο του μνημείου- υλοποιούνται ήδη από την Δευτέρα εργασίες αντιστήριξης των τοίχων και *υποστύλωσης* της θόλου για την ασφάλεια των εργαζομένων και του μνημείου. Εχει, λοιπόν, ήδη ολοκληρωθεί η αντιστήριξη στην στέψη των πλαϊνών τοίχων και έχει ξεκινήσει η τοποθέτηση της *υποστύλωσης* της θόλου, με μεταλικές σωληνωτές δοκούς.
> ...


Πάμε πάλι: αναστηλώνω, υποστυλώνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 3, 2014)

Να θυμίσουμε βέβαια ότι υπάρχουν δύο ρήματα: _αναστηλώνω_ και _αναστυλώνω_, με διαφορετικές σημασίες, φυσικά. _Υποστηλώνω_ δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχει.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 4, 2014)

Μ' άρεσε η επιστολή του Αλέξανδρου Μαζαράκη-Αινιάν για την ανασκαφή του στη Σκιάθο σε σχέση με την Αμφίπολη. Σε μερική αντίθεση με μια νοοτροπία «είδα φως και μπήκα» που βλέπω τον τελευταίο καιρό σε κείμενα και συνεντεύξεις αρχαιολόγων, που προσπαθούν με αφορμή την Αμφίπολη να διαφημίσουν την πραμάτεια τους και να γκρινιάξουν που δεν τους φωτίζει λίγο κι αυτούς το φως της δημοσιότητας (τα «δικά μου» είναι το ίδιο σημαντικά μ' εκείνα «της Περιστέρη»), ο Μαζαράκης-Αινιάν προχωράει ένα βήμα παραπέρα και χρησιμοποιεί την Αμφίπολη ως αφορμή για να αναστοχαστεί τη δουλειά του και να ομολογήσει την αποτυχία του να εμπλέξει την τοπική κοινωνία σε σημαντικά μεν, αλλά ελάχιστα φωτογενή ανασκαφικά ευρήματα.


----------



## Costas (Oct 4, 2014)

Έτσι είναι. Ο άλλος θέλει να δει κάτι όρθιο, ένα "μνημείο", ας είναι και μια ανακατασκευασμένη νεολιθική καλύβα. Κεφάλες υπάρχουν πολλές (στη Τζιά είναι γνωστή μία), και από αυτή την άποψη δεν βλέπω τι το καινούργιο έμαθα από το άρθρο του Μαζαράκη-Αινιάν, πέρα από το ότι...γίνεται σημαντική ανασκαφή στη Σκιάθο, που μάλλον ήταν και ο στόχος του άρθρου. Από τις χιλιάδες προϊστορικές ή πρώιμες ιστορικές θέσεις, πόσες είναι επισκέψιμες και οργανωμένες; Ο χώρος πρέπει να μπορεί να πουλήσει για να κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον των ξενοδόχων, ώστε να κάνουν ευκολίες και αυτοί με τη σειρά τους στο Πανεπιστήμιο που εξ ορισμού κακοπληρώνει. Για να πουλήσει όμως ένας τέτοιος χώρος στο μέλλον χρειάζονται να γίνουν πάρα πολλά, και πάλι είναι θέμα μάρκετινγκ (ξέρουμε δα πόσα ασήμαντα πράγματα κόβουν μονέδα στας Δύσας). Υπάρχει βέβαια και το φιλότιμο, η φιλοπατρία και η φιλοξενία των ντόπιων που μπορεί να σώσει την κατάσταση για την ανασκαφική ομάδα, αλλά αυτό είναι αστάθμητος παράγοντας και απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω στη Σκιάθο ο Μαζαράκης-Αινιάν (θεωρεί ότι) δεν στάθηκε καθόλου τυχερός...


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2014)

Να την πάλι την πολιτική να μπερδεύεται στα ποδάρια της αρχαιολογίας (της ενάλιας αυτή τη φορά):

*Νέους θησαυρούς φέρνει στο φως η κατάδυση στο ναυάγιο των Αντικυθήρων*

Κύθηρα
Πολύ σημαντικά χαρακτηρίζονται μεν, μυστικά παραμένουν δε τα ευρήματα της ενάλιας ανασκαφικής έρευνας στο ναυάγιο των Αντικυθήρων.

Πλήθος επιστημόνων και εκπροσώπων του Τύπου είχαν κληθεί σε ειδική εκδήλωση χθες στα Κύθηρα για την παρουσίαση της ανασκαφικής σοδειάς από τις υποθαλάσσιες έρευνες που ξεκίνησαν στις 15 Σεπτεμβρίου.

Τελικά αρχαιολόγοι δύτες τόσο από την Εφορεία Ενάλιων Αρχαιοτήτων, όσο και από το ωκεανογραφικό Ινστιτούτο Μασαχουσέτης, συμμετέχοντες φορείς, χορηγοί και τοπικοί άρχοντες κράτησαν το στόμα τους κλειστό. Ο λόγος, όπως χαρακτηριστικά τόνισε ο πρόεδρος του Ιδρύματος «Αικατερίνη Λασκαρίδη», Πάνος Λασκαρίδης, —εκ των χορηγών της αρχαιολογικής αποστολής— η ηγεσία του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού απαγόρευσε την προγραμματισμένη ανακοίνωση, ώστε η παρουσίαση των ευρημάτων να γίνει στην Αθήνα τις προσεχείς ημέρες, από τον ίδιο τον υπουργό Κώστα Τασούλα.

Σύμφωνα με άλλες εκτιμήσεις οι ανακοινώσεις θα μετατεθούν για τις 9 Οκτωβρίου, ημερομηνία που πιθανότατα ο πρωθυπουργός Αντώνης Σαμαράς θα επισκεφθεί το νησί για να ενημερωθεί σχετικά με την πρόοδο των ανασκαφικών εργασιών – επίσκεψη που αρχικά επρόκειτο να γίνει σήμερα, Σάββατο αλλά αναβλήθηκε εν όψει της διαδικασίας ψήφου εμπιστοσύνης που ξεκινάει τη Δευτέρα στη Βουλή.

Τα ευρήματα, πάντως, χαρακτηρίζονται από τους ειδικούς σημαντικά και τα συμπεράσματα ακόμη σημαντικότερα.

Οι ενδείξεις δείχνουν ότι το ρωμαϊκής εποχής ναυάγιο από το οποίο προέρχονται τόσο ο διάσημος και αινιγματικός μηχανισμός των Αντικυθήρων, όσο και ο εντυπωσιακός χάλκινος Έφηβος έχουν να δώσουν πολλές πολύτιμες πληροφορίες, ενώ οι αρχαιολόγοι κάνουν λόγο και για εντοπισμό μεγάλου μεγέθους χάλκινων αγαλμάτων.

Στη σύγχρονη έρευνα χρησιμοποιήθηκαν και σύγχρονα μέσα. Οι ισχυρότεροι σύμμαχοι των δυτών και των αρχαιολόγων που επιχειρούν τη νέα εξερεύνηση είναι το ρομπότ χαρτογράφησης Sirius και η επαναστατική στολή Exosuit — ουσιαστικά ένας εξωσκελετός από αλουμίνιο, η οποία τους επιτρέπει να παραμείνουν για πολύ περισσότερη ώρα και να κινηθούν πιο άνετα σε πολύ μεγάλα βάθη.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231353000


----------



## pidyo (Oct 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> Να την πάλι την πολιτική να μπερδεύεται στα ποδάρια της αρχαιολογίας (της ενάλιας αυτή τη φορά)


Εδώ τα πράγματα είναι ακόμη πιο χοντρά, γιατί η ενάλια αρχαιολογία είναι πολύ ακριβό σπορ, κι όταν εμπλέκονται χορηγοί, ξένα ιδρύματα κλπ. που βάζουν τα λεφτά και τον εξοπλισμό τους, δεν είναι και πολύ έξυπνο να τους χολώνεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 5, 2014)

Και μόνο που διαβάζω ότι πρέπει να περιμένουν υπουργούς και πρωθυπουργούς να σουλατσάρουν και να βγάζουν ανακοινώσεις με πιάνει αναγούλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2014)

Το σπορ είναι διπλής ανάγνωσης. Αφενός υπάρχει το «κατόπιν ενεργειών μας» και αφετέρου υπάρχει η μάχη των κονδυλίων, εδώ σούπερ ενισχυμένη λόγω και της παρουσίας χορηγών -- ή νομίζουμε ότι οι χορηγοί θα έχουν αντίρρηση σε κανά δεκαπεντάλεπτο προβολής (ως φόντο του πρωθ/γού) στα δελτία ειδήσεων;


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Oct 5, 2014)

Μα γιατί απορείτε; Με εντολή Σαμαρά δεν κρύφτηκαν στη λάσπη του βυθού δυο χιλιάδες χρόνια τώρα τα αριστουργήματα του ναυαγίου; Ε, με εντολή Σαμαρά και πάλι θα αποκαλυφθούν.


----------



## Costas (Oct 5, 2014)

Πιδύε, ερωτήματα ενός αδαούς: μήπως η απουσία κεραμικής τεκμηρίωσης από το δρόμο του τάφου οφείλεται στο ότι...δεν υπάρχει κεραμική στο σημείο αυτό; Όσο για την απουσία κεραμικής τεκμηρίωσης από την επιχωμάτωση του τύμβου, μήπως οφείλεται στο ότι πρόκειται για τα φύρδην μίγδην ριγμένα εκεί μπάζα του Λαζαρίδη;


----------



## pidyo (Oct 6, 2014)

Είναι λίγο φιλοσοφικό το πρώτο ερώτημα. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν μια απουσία οφείλεται σε μη ύπαρξη. Θεωρητικά πάντως, ναι, μπορώ να φανταστώ να μην έγιναν οι εναγισμοί των επιμνημόσυνων δεήσεων στον δρόμο αλλά πιο μέσα. 

Το δεύτερο με την επιχωμάτωση του τύμβου δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Η απορία πολλών είναι γιατί δεν βρέθηκε / ανακοινώθηκε κεραμική στην ανασκαφή του περιβόλου, όχι πάνω στον τύμβο. Σε ένα τέτοιο έργο είναι μάλλον απίθανη η πλήρης απουσία ευρημάτων σε 500 μέτρα περίβολο. Πάνω στον τύμβο η απουσία είναι απολύτως λογική. Αλλά δεν έσκαψαν πάνω, κάτω έσκαψαν.


----------



## Costas (Oct 6, 2014)

ΟΚ, θενκς.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 7, 2014)

Αν είναι ένα πράγμα που πρέπει να κρατήσει κανείς από την χτεσινή εκπομπή του Πρετεντέρη για την Αμφίπολη (γενικώς λιγότερο ενοχλητική απ' όσο περίμενα) είναι η πρώτη επίσημη διαβεβαίωση (από την εκπρόσωπο του υπουργείου) ότι έχουν βρεθεί όστρακα κεραμικής και νομίσματα στην ανασκαφή του περιβόλου, με τα μικροευρήματα αυτά, απολύτως κρίσιμα για την χρονολόγηση του μνημείου, να συντηρούνται. Τη φήμη για νομίσματα την είχα ακούσει κι εγώ ομολογώ, από αξιόπιστη πηγή, αλλά δεν ήθελα να την αναπαράγω. 

Οπότε ίδωμεν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Εγώ την ξέχασα την εκπομπή, αλλά την είδα εδώ και έμαθα αρκετά πράγματα (αλλά δεν τρέχω πίσω από τη σχετική ειδησεογραφία).

Πιο πολύ μου άρεσε που ο καθηγητής Παναγιώτης Φάκλαρης μίλησε για «*τηλεφανή* τύμβο», λέξη-αριστούργημα και φράση κατευθείαν από την _Οδύσσεια_:

ἀμφ' αὐτοῖσι δ' ἔπειτα μέγαν καὶ ἀμύμονα τύμβον 
χεύαμεν Ἀργείων ἱερὸς στρατὸς αἰχμητάων
ἀκτῇ ἔπι προὐχούσῃ, ἐπὶ πλατεῖ Ἑλλησπόντῳ,
ὥς κεν τηλεφανὴς ἐκ ποντόφιν ἀνδράσιν εἴη
τοῖσ', οἳ νῦν γεγάασι καὶ οἳ μετόπισθεν ἔσονται.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πιο πολύ μου άρεσε που ο καθηγητής Παναγιώτης Φάκλαρης μίλησε για «*τηλεφανή* τύμβο», λέξη-αριστούργημα και φράση κατευθείαν από την _Οδύσσεια_:


O Βαλαβάνης αν θυμάμαι καλά και όχι ο Φάκλαρης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2014)

Το πόσο με ευχαριστεί ο διαγκωνισμός των ΜΜΕ να βρουν να προβάλουν κάτι σημαντικό από τις τόσες αρχαιολογικές (ακόμη και παλαιοντολογικές, π.χ. σήμερα το πρωί στο Μέγκα) έρευνες σε όλη τη χώρα, δεν λέγεται. Και ας τα πασαλείβουν λίγο, δεν πειράζει. Μακάρι να κρατήσει αρκετό καιρό η μόδα και να μάθουν.

Έθνος:
*Βεργίνα: Βρήκαν τη νεκρική μάσκα του Φιλίππου Β'*


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έθνος:
> *Βεργίνα: Βρήκαν τη νεκρική μάσκα του Φιλίππου Β'*



Και όποιος αναρωτηθεί για τον χουντίτη που θα έπρεπε να λέγεται χαντίτης:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7829-huntite-χουντίτης


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... μίλησε για «*τηλεφανή* τύμβο», λέξη-αριστούργημα και φράση κατευθείαν από την _Οδύσσεια_:
> ...


ΣΥΝ: τηλέφαντος* και τηλεσίφαντος.

Και για όσους τον βλέπουν από ηλεκτρονικά ΜΜΕ πλην τηλεόρασης, _ηλεφανής_, έτσι;

Με τόσο ντόρο, ηλίου φαεινότερος.

* Ο Αλέφαντος.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 8, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έθνος:
> *Βεργίνα: Βρήκαν τη νεκρική μάσκα του Φιλίππου Β'*





> «Ηταν μια πολύπλοκη κατασκευή, πολυστρωματική με ύφασμα που εντοπίζεται για πρώτη φορά στη Μακεδονία. Ηταν προσεγμένη με 6-7 στρώματα υλικών, χουντίτη και πορφύρας, και τη φορούσε ο Φίλιππος σε θρησκευτικές τελετές, πιθανόν ως αρχιερέας των ορφικών μυστηρίων. Ηταν ένα προσωπικό και ιερό αντικείμενο που συνόδευε τον νεκρό και αποτεφρώθηκε μαζί του», είπε στο «Εθνος», ο κ. Μανιάτης.


Με εκπλήσσει λίγο η βεβαιότητα της ερμηνείας, αν δεν προέκυψε κάτι άλλο από την έρευνα του Μανιάτη μεταξύ Μαρτίου και σήμερα. Όταν τότε παρουσίασε το εύρημα σε ένα συνέδριο, ήταν εξαιρετικά φειδωλός σε ερμηνείες και δήλωνε μάλιστα την αδυναμία του να κατανοήσει επακριβώς τα εργαστηριακά του δεδομένα (δεν ήταν καν σαφές ποια στρώματα της κατασκευής βρίσκονταν σε επαφή με την πυρά, αν θυμάμαι καλά) και να ερμηνεύσει το αντικείμενο. Νεκρική μάσκα μου φαινόταν ήδη τότε μια πιθανή ερμηνεία, αλλά είχε αποφύγει να το χαρακτηρίσει και ζητούσε τη «βοήθεια του κοινού». Ακόμη κι αν ήταν μάσκα, η ερμηνεία του είδους της μάσκας ασφαλώς δεν ανήκει στις αρμοδιότητες ενός εργαστηρίου αρχαιομετρίας. 

Θα σταματήσω να γράφω σ' αυτό το νήμα. Βγάζει τον γκρινιάρη μέσα μου και δεν μ' αρέσει αυτό καθόλου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Θα σταματήσω να γράφω σ' αυτό το νήμα. Βγάζει τον γκρινιάρη μέσα μου και δεν μ' αρέσει αυτό καθόλου.


Μα τι λες, τώρα; Έναν ενημερωμένο πραγματιστή έχει το νήμα και θα σταματήσει να γράφει;


----------



## pidyo (Oct 8, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα τι λες, τώρα; Έναν ενημερωμένο πραγματιστή έχει το νήμα και θα σταματήσει να γράφει;



Δεν θέλω να καταντήσω ενημερωμένος γεροντοκόρος που αναφωνεί «Ο τέμπολα, ο μόλες» κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Υποτίθεται ότι οι ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες οδηγούν στην κατανόηση της ανθρώπινης κατάστασης. Ε, ανθρώπινα είναι και τα επικοινωνιακά απόνερα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα τι λες, τώρα; Έναν ενημερωμένο πραγματιστή έχει το νήμα και θα σταματήσει να γράφει;



Συμφωνώ μέχρι κεραίας. Εκτός από ένα κόμμα. Τι λες τώρα;  Παλιό ψιλοκοσκινάκι μας αυτό, με τον δόκτορα.

Όλοι γκρινιάζουμε πιο πολύ σε όσα ξέρουμε καλύτερα. Κι αν πάψεις εσύ, τι θα διαβάζουμε για να ξεστραβωθούμε σ' αυτά; 
Τις φυλλάδες ή την εκπρόσωπο τάφου; Φέξε μου και γλίστρησα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Δεν θέλω να καταντήσω ενημερωμένος γεροντοκόρος που αναφωνεί «Ο τέμπολα, ο μόλες» κάθε τρεις και λίγο.


Η αβατάρα μου προς απάντησή σου. Αμ πώς;


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Δεν θέλω να καταντήσω ενημερωμένος γεροντοκόρος που αναφωνεί «Ο τέμπολα, ο μόλες» κάθε τρεις και
> λίγο. ... Ε, ανθρώπινα είναι και τα επικοινωνιακά απόνερα.



Quo vadis, laddie? :-D

Απόνερα:










And more's the word...

And some more words.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 8, 2014)

daeman said:


> And more's the word...



Ζαλισμένος, δεν καταλάβαινα τη φράση, μέχρι που είδα το άρθρο στο οποίο παραπέμπει ο Νικέλ εδώ.

(Έχω την εντύπωση πως συντόμως κάποια ποστ κάπου αλλού θα μεταφερθούν...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2014)

pidyo said:


> (Έχω την εντύπωση πως συντόμως κάποια ποστ κάπου αλλού θα μεταφερθούν...)


Ή θα εξαφανιστούν απλώς, με απλή συναίνεση των συμμετεχόντων... ;)

(+1 παναπεί)


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ή θα εξαφανιστούν απλώς, με απλή συναίνεση των συμμετεχόντων... ;)
> 
> (+1 παναπεί)



Πλην ένα. Δεν συναινώ. Κι αν δεν συμφωνείτε, θα κρατήσω την αναπνοή μου ώσπου να σκάσω! :laugh:
Στο sharing and bonding είμαστε, στην αυλή για διάλειμμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 8, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το πόσο με ευχαριστεί ο διαγκωνισμός των ΜΜΕ να βρουν να προβάλουν κάτι σημαντικό από τις τόσες αρχαιολογικές (ακόμη και παλαιοντολογικές, π.χ. σήμερα το πρωί στο Μέγκα) έρευνες σε όλη τη χώρα, δεν λέγεται. Και ας τα πασαλείβουν λίγο, δεν πειράζει. Μακάρι να κρατήσει αρκετό καιρό η μόδα και να μάθουν.
> 
> Έθνος:
> *Βεργίνα: Βρήκαν τη νεκρική μάσκα του Φιλίππου Β'*



Για τα ΜΜΕ -και ειδικά για την τηλεόραση και δη την ελληνική- δεν είναι παρά ένα καινούργιο παιχνίδι που σύντομα θα το βαρεθούν. Εμένα δεν μ' ευχαριστεί. Δεν θέλω προβολή-πανηγύρι.


----------



## Costas (Oct 10, 2014)

Μερικές παλιές ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες του Λιονταριού της Αμφίπολης (Grèce à l'Ouest).


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2014)

*Σπάνιας ομορφιάς ψηφιδωτό δάπεδο αποκαλύφθηκε στον τάφο της Αμφίπολης*
http://www.tanea.gr/news/culture/ar...fidwto-apokalyfthhke-ston-tafo-ths-amfipolhs/

Το ψηφιδωτό έχει υποστεί φθορά στο κέντρο, σε σχήμα κύκλου, διαμέτρου 0,80μ. Ωστόσο, πολλά μέρη από το φθαρμένο τμήμα έχουν βρεθεί στην αμμώδη επίχωση. Τις επόμενες μέρες θα γίνει προσπάθεια συγκόλλησης και αποκατάστασής του, προκειμένου να συντεθεί, στο μέτρο του δυνατού, η συνολική εικόνα της παράστασης.

Να κυκλοφορήσει και σε παζλ!


----------



## pidyo (Oct 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Σπάνιας ομορφιάς ψηφιδωτό δάπεδο αποκαλύφθηκε στον τάφο της Αμφίπολης*
> http://www.tanea.gr/news/culture/ar...fidwto-apokalyfthhke-ston-tafo-ths-amfipolhs/



Δεν θα το έλεγα ακριβώς σπάνιας ομορφιάς, αλλά de gustibus non est disputandum. Έχω ένα ερμηνευτικό ζητηματάκι με τον Πλούτωνα δεξιά, αλλά θα περιμένω να μιλήσουν ειδικότεροι εμού. 

Αλλά με αφορμή το νέο εύρημα θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω μια Αγγλίδα (νομίζω) επώνυμη ιστολόγο (γράφει κυρίως για αρχαιολογία και μόδα), η οποία έχει καταστεί βασική πηγή για την Αμφίπολη στον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο. Έχω δει να παραπέμπουν σε αυτήν για ενημέρωση _και_ ανάλυση αρκετοί σοβαροί άνθρωποι που αποδελτιώνουν αρχαιολογικές ειδήσεις και δεν γνωρίζουν ελληνικά. Ασχολείται με την Αμφίπολη από πολύ νωρίς, ήδη από τα πρώτα βήματα της ανασκαφής του περιβόλου. Διατείνεται ότι είναι προσωπική φίλη του αρχιτέκτονα της ανασκαφής, εξυμνεί τακτικά και εκείνον και την ανασκαφέα, υπαινίσσεται διαρκώς ότι γνωρίζει στοιχεία που της έχουν πει εκείνοι και δεν αναφέρει για λόγους επιστημονικής δεοντολογίας, και έχει γράψει διάφορα αναπόδεικτα και ανυπόστατα πράγματα, πολλά από τα οποία κυκλοφορούσαν ήδη στο παράλληλο ελληνικό βοθροδίκτυο που ανθεί με αφορμή την ανασκαφή της Αμφίπολης: για επιγραφή που αποδίδει το μνημείο στον Δεινοκράτη, για νομίσματα του 310 π.Χ. στον περίβολο, για μια παλαβή θεωρία (που αποδίδει στον αρχιτέκτονα της ανασκαφής) ότι η περίμετρος του τύμβου είναι ακριβές υποπολλαπλάσιο της περιμέτρου της Αλεξάνδρειας και διάφορα άλλα. Σήμερα πρόλαβε να γράψει δυο αναρτήσεις. Μια στην οποία κατηγορεί το Υπουργείο ότι πρόδωσε την εμπιστοσύνη του ελληνικού λαού αποκρύπτοντάς του στοιχεία και μια στην οποία αναλύει το ψηφιδωτό λέγοντας ότι ο γενειοφόρος είναι ο Φίλιππος Β΄ και παριστάνεται σε άρμα με ένα άλογο (κι ας φαίνονται πεντακάθαρα δύο στο ψηφιδωτό) όπως στη νίκη του στους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες, άρα πρόκειται για ηρώο / μαυσωλείο, whatever για τον Αλέξανδρο. 

Έτσι, για να μη νομίζουμε ότι το κίτρινο διαδίκτυο ανθεί μόνο στην Ελλάδα ή μόνο μεταξύ μη ειδικών.


----------



## Costas (Oct 12, 2014)

Εμένα μου θυμίζουνε τα ψηφιδωτά της Πέλλας· τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2014)

Η γραμμή μοιάζει να είναι ίδια. Της Αμφίπολης έχουν μια πιο πλούσια χρωματική παλέτα.


----------



## Costas (Oct 12, 2014)

Ναι, ιδίως αυτό το γαλάζιο μάτι του αλόγου...


----------



## pidyo (Oct 12, 2014)

Costas said:


> Εμένα μου θυμίζουνε τα ψηφιδωτά της Πέλλας· τι λέτε;



Μοιάζουν σαφώς. Χωρίς να είμαι σε καμιά περίπτωση ειδικός, θα τα τοποθετούσα λίγο πιο μετά από τα πρώιμα ελληνιστικά της Πέλλας (π.χ. την αρπαγή της Ελένης -τελευταίο τέταρτο 4ου- που είναι το πιο κοντινό θεματικά, με Πλούτωνα σε άρμα). Η κίνηση μου μοιάζει λιγότερο στυλιζαρισμένη και πιο ζωηρή, τα πρόσωπα (ιδίως του Ερμή, του Πλούτωνα δεν μου αρέσει) πιο σίγουρα και ανάλαφρα, η κλασική συμβατικότητα των μορφών έχει διαλυθεί. Είναι κρίμα που λείπει το αριστερό χέρι του Πλούτωνα, δεν είναι πολύ σαφής η σύνθεση τώρα. (Edit: Χμμ, δεν είχα υπολογίσει πόσο κομμάτι λείπει, μάλλον χωράει και τρίτη μορφή δεξιά.)

Στο μεταξύ, η κυρία Κινγκ συνεχίζει να πουλάει το παραμύθι της, μιλώντας εμμέσως πλην σαφώς για επιγραφές που αποδεικνύουν ότι πρόκειται για κενοτάφιο του Αλεξάνδρου. Για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο, με ενοχλεί πολύ περισσότερο από τους ντόπιους τερατολόγους.


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2014)

Μ'αρέσει που είσαστε ευγενικοί και διακριτικοί και δε μας λέτε με την πρώτη ότι μιλάτε για το μπλογκ της πιεϊτσντίβας, για να καταλάβουμε κι εμείς οι άσχετοι για πόσο κράξιμο να προετοιμαστούμε.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 12, 2014)

SBE said:


> Μ'αρέσει που είσαστε ευγενικοί και διακριτικοί και δε μας λέτε με την πρώτη ότι μιλάτε για το μπλογκ της πιεϊτσντίβας, για να καταλάβουμε κι εμείς οι άσχετοι για πόσο κράξιμο να προετοιμαστούμε.



A, είναι γνωστή η κυρία; Τι θα έπρεπε να ξέρω; Δεν είχα ιδέα, απλώς είδα να παραπέμπουν σ' αυτήν σοβαροί άνθρωποι κι έπαθα σοκ όταν διάβασα τι γράφει.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2014)

Είναι γνωστή από το βιβλίο της για τα ελγίνεια που το έθαψαν όλοι οι κριτικοί για το πόσο αρπακόλλα ήταν. Αυτοχαρακτηρίζεται blonde, glamorous and a fearless hunter of treasures. Είναι μια κοσμική κυρία με διδακτορικό στην αρχαιολογία που δεν έχει σχέση με κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο ή ερευνητικό κέντρο, δεν έχει κάνει δημοσιεύσεις πέρα από το βιβλίο (που δεν περιείχε έρευνα) και αυτοαποκαλείται PhDiva. Ε, νούμερο δεν είναι η γυναίκα;


----------



## Costas (Oct 13, 2014)

Δηλαδή ντίβα με μεγάλο pH?


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2014)

...
Αλκαλική (base). pH ≈ 14. Ωσάν σάπων. Για όξινη δεν ξέρω.

_Η Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς νούμερο στ΄: Ο τύμβος της Αμφίπουλης.
_Θα ξεπουλήσει.

Ή Αμφύπουλης;


----------



## Costas (Oct 13, 2014)

Ωσάν σάπων, ε; Γι' αυτό φαίνεται βγάζει σαπουνόφουσκες και πομφόλυγες απ' το στόμα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2014)

SBE said:


> Είναι μια κοσμική κυρία με διδακτορικό στην αρχαιολογία που δεν έχει σχέση με κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο ή ερευνητικό κέντρο, δεν έχει κάνει δημοσιεύσεις πέρα από το βιβλίο (που δεν περιείχε έρευνα) και αυτοαποκαλείται PhDiva.


Μήπως το νικ της δεν έχει σχέση με PhD, αλλά είναι το Πηδιωα γραμμένο στο λατινικό αλφάβητο, μιας κι οι αναγνώστες της κατά κανόνα δεν έχουν ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο;


----------



## Costas (Oct 16, 2014)

Καλά τα λέει η κ. Λαζαρίδου, διευθύντρια του Βυζ και Χριστιανικού Μουσείου. Και ακόμα καλύτερα επειδή τα χώνει (πολύ διακριτικά, δυστυχώς) στο ΤΑΠΑ για το θέμα των πωλητηρίων. Το οποίο ΤΑΠΑ ασκεί στα απανταχού μουσεία και χώρους έναν χταποδίσιο μονοπωλιακό εναγκαλισμό που είναι εντελώς εξοργιστικός στις μέρες μας. Αρκεί να πω ότι στο Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Σπάρτης δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως βιβλίο για την οικουμενικά, παγκόσμια και πλανητικά γνωστή Σπάρτη (ούτε και οδηγός του μουσείου, βέβαια), και αντ' αυτού υπάρχουν 3-4 βιβλία ακραιφνώς αρχαιολογικά (π.χ. 200 σελίδες μεγάλου μεγέθους για μία εκκλησία [αν και χωρίς την παραμικρή μνεία του τρούλου, γιατί αυτός ήταν ακόμη αδημοσίευτος...]) για τον...Μυστρά. Στο δε πωλητήριο των Δελφών δεν πωλείται ο δίτομος Οδηγός της Γαλλικής Αρχαιολογικής Σχολής, που έσκαψε το χώρο... Αλλά ούτε και στην Ολυμπία μπορεί κανείς να βρει βιβλία γι' αυτόν τον παγκόσμιας φήμης χώρο, βιβλία αντάξια του ενδιαφέροντος που μπορεί να έχει κάποιος που ξεπερνά το επίπεδο του επισκέπτη που θέλει να αγοράσει τον τουριστικό Οδηγό. Αντιθέτως, και ευτυχώς, θα βρει τα πάντα (και περισσότερα από τα πάντα) στο ιδιωτικό βιβλιοπωλείο μέσα στο χωριό.


----------



## skol (Oct 16, 2014)

pidyo said:


> ... για μια παλαβή θεωρία (που αποδίδει στον αρχιτέκτονα της ανασκαφής) ότι η περίμετρος του τύμβου είναι ακριβές υποπολλαπλάσιο της περιμέτρου της Αλεξάνδρειας και διάφορα άλλα.



(Δες στο 2:16)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cTpV5_vBd9c#t=136


----------



## Costas (Oct 17, 2014)

Άρα, το ακριβές είναι ότι η Περιστέρη είπε πως η διάμετρος (όχι η περίμετρος) του περιβόλου του τύμβου είναι το ένα εκατοστό (της περιμέτρου, λογικά) των τειχών της Αλεξάνδρειας: 158,40 προς 15840 μέτρα.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 17, 2014)

skol said:


> (Δες στο 2:16)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cTpV5_vBd9c#t=136



Μάλιστα. Άρα όντως ανήκει στον αρχιτέκτονα της ανασκαφής η θεωρία (στην Περιστέρη αποκλείεται). Χαριτωμένο. Η Αλεξάνδρεια είχε περιφέρεια περί τα 76 στάδια (τόσο τα υπολογίζει ο Frazer στον πρώτο τόμο του _Ptolemaic Alexandria_, βάσει των λίγων αρχαίων πηγών για το θέμα). Για να βγουν τα 76 στάδια κοντά στα 15.840 του Λεφαντζή, θα πρέπει να υποθέσουμε ότι οι αρχαίες πηγές χρησιμοποιούσαν το φοινικικό/αιγυπτιακό στάδιο των περ. 209 μ. Δεν είμαι ειδικός στα μέτρα και τα σταθμά και δεν βρίσκομαι κοντά στα κιτάπια μου, αλλά ξέρω ότι η αλεξανδρινή επιστήμη χρησιμοποίησε συστηματικά το «αττικό» στάδιο των 185 μ., ότι ο Στράβων (μια από τις πηγές για την ίδρυση της Αλεξάνδρειας) συνήθως χρησιμοποιεί το «ολυμπιακό» στάδιο των 176 μ. ή το αττικό και δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κανέναν λόγο να χρησιμοποίησε μια αρχαία πηγή ή ο ίδιος ο Δεινοκράτης το φοινικικό, αν δεν δω κάποια πηγή που δεν θυμάμαι (υπάρχουν ελάχιστες πηγές για τον Δεινοκράτη) να το λέει ρητά.

Θλιβερές ιστορίες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2014)

Και το ότι αυτά τα 158 μέτρα της διαμέτρου είναι το 1/80.000 της διαμέτρου της Γης (όπως τη μέτρησε ο Ερατοσθένης), αυτό πού το βάζεις; Αν μάλιστα αναλογιστούμε ότι ο Ερατοσθένης μέτρησε αυτή τη διάμετρο εκατό χρόνια αργότερα, το όλο γίνεται ακόμη πιο συναρπαστικό, σωστά; 

Αν θέλουμε να βρούμε τέτοιες συσχετίσεις...

Παρεμπ, τα τείχη της Αλεξάνδρειας πότε χτίστηκαν;


----------



## pidyo (Oct 17, 2014)

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από μια πρόχειρη έρευνα στην παραφιλολογία για το «μέτρο του Δεινοκράτη» στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο, η πηγή της θεωρίας είναι η κατά προσέγγιση μέτρηση της περιμέτρου της Αλεξάνδρειας από τον Μαχμούντ Μπέη (για να το συνδέσουμε και με άλλο σημερινό νήμα). Για τα δεδομένα του 19ου αιώνα, η δουλειά του Μαχμούντ Μπέη (Al Falaki Mahmoud-Bey, _Μémoire sur l'antique Alexandrie_, 1872) ήταν αξιοθαύμαστη και στηρίχτηκε σε πραγματική έρευνα πεδίου. Αλλά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η πορεία των τειχών της αρχαίας πόλης όπως την αποκατέστησε ο Μαχμούντ Μπέη είναι τελείως υποθετική, πολλά από τα ίχνη που θεωρούσε τμήματα των αρχικών τειχών προέρχονταν από πολύ μεταγενέστερα τείχη κλπ. 

Φοβάμαι πως το «μέτρο του Δεινοκράτη» είναι μια μπαρούφα ολκής.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 17, 2014)

Α, πολύ ωραία, εμπλέκεται ΚΑΙ ο Andrew Chugg στο πανηγύρι:



> I can explain this I think. in Table 8.1 of my book on _The Quest for the Tomb of Alexander the Great_ I give a list of all the known ancient sources on the size of ancient Alexandria. There are three that give the perimeter of her walls: Curtius at 80 stades, Pliny at 15 miles and Stephanus Byzantinus at 110 stades. All of these are significantly different to the 15.84km given by Katerina Peristeri. However, at the end of my Table I give the perimeter as calculated by Mahmoud Bey on the basis of excavations in 1865. Mahmoud gives the perimeter as 96 Alexandrian stades and he gives an Alexandrian stade as 165m, hence 15,840m. *So that is where the lady got her measurement from.* However, having read Mahmoud Bey's book, I can also tell you that he largely guessed the exact line of the walls in some areas, so it is quite dubious whether Katerina Peristeri's value is very accurate. Also it is doubtful whether that outer wall was part of Deinocrates' original plan. It is essentially the wall line of the city at its zenith around the time of Augustus. As I have mentioned the only fragment surviving now of early Ptolemaic wall is in the line of a much smaller circuit, near the middle of Mahmoud Bey's city and encompassing its central crossroads. As I have said, that is a better candidate for Deinocrates' handiwork (against this Curtius says that an 80 stades circumference was planned by Alexander: octaginta stadiorum muris ambitum destinat, but this probably came from Cleitarchus who lived in the city in the mid 3rd century BC, when the city probably did have an 80 stade circumference). On the whole I think this thing is likely to be a random coincidence additionally because Katerina Peristeri is comparing a diameter with a perimeter, which is a bit odd.
> Best wishes,
> Andrew


Κωμωδία.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2014)

...
If Mahmoud's measurement won't come to the walls, then the walls must come to Mahmoud's measurement.

If the diameter doesn't fit the perimeter, then we'll square the circle, to circle the obstacle.

If our theory doesn't fit the facts, then the facts must be fitted to our theory.

Triangulation is sweeping the nation.


----------



## Costas (Oct 17, 2014)

Ώστε τελικά υπήρχε και "αλεξανδρινό στάδιο", τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με τον Μαχμούτ Μπέη.

Ερωταποκρίσεις δημοσιογράφων-Περιστέρη-Μενδώνη σύμφωνα με το newsit.gr.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2014)

Προτιμώ την υπόθεσή μου με το (κατά προσέγγιση) 1/80.000ό της γήινης διαμέτρου...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και το ότι αυτά τα 158 μέτρα της διαμέτρου είναι το 1/80.000 της διαμέτρου της Γης (όπως τη μέτρησε ο Ερατοσθένης), αυτό πού το βάζεις; Αν μάλιστα αναλογιστούμε ότι ο Ερατοσθένης μέτρησε αυτή τη διάμετρο εκατό χρόνια αργότερα, το όλο γίνεται ακόμη πιο συναρπαστικό, σωστά;
> 
> Αν θέλουμε να βρούμε τέτοιες συσχετίσεις...
> 
> Παρεμπ, τα τείχη της Αλεξάνδρειας πότε χτίστηκαν;




Οι συσχετίσεις με αριθμούς είναι τόσο εύκολες που μπορείς να τις κάνεις με τυχαίους αριθμούς...

http://www.math.washington.edu/~greenber/Telephone.html


----------



## skol (Oct 18, 2014)

Η δική μου έρευνα ("96 stadia" στα γκουγκλοβιβλία!) έδειξε ότι η εκτίμηση για τα 96 στάδια που ο Chugg (εδώ) αποδίδει στον Μαχμούτ Μπέη υπάρχει και σε παλιότερες πηγές (Κυκλοπαίδεια του Ρις) όπου και αποδίδεται στον Διόδωρο το Σικελό. Στον Διόδωρο όμως δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει τέτοια εκτίμηση για την περιφέρεια των τειχών.

@drsiebenmal: κάπου είδα και μια άλλη θεωρία που λέει ότι το 158 βγαίνει από το 1,58 που είναι το μισό του αιγυπτιακού π(3,16)


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2014)

skol said:


> ...
> @drsiebenmal: κάπου είδα και μια άλλη θεωρία που λέει ότι το 158 βγαίνει από το 1,58 που είναι το μισό του αιγυπτιακού π(3,16)



Ή το ύψος του Σαρκοζί Σαρκοβορίξ. Ή της Κλεοπάτρας... Ή του Ομήρου... Ή του Ηφαίστου, στο καλό το πόδι του... Ή...  

Βαστάτε με πριν πλάσω κι εγώ καμιά θεωρία, γιατί με ξέρετε δα: 
Θεωρητικά, μπορώ να πλέξω όλη τη μυθολογία στην αφήγηση (το νάρατιβ, τρομάρα τς). Από την πράξη, όμως, θα διαφέρει.


----------



## Costas (Oct 22, 2014)

Εξαίσιο το κεφάλι της σφίγγας!


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2014)

Λοιπόν, κατόπιν ωρίμου σκέψεως, αποφάσισα να ανακοινώσω στο παγκόσμιο κοινό, που περιμένει εναγωνίως, :inno: 
την προσωπική μου αποτίμηση:

Θεωρώ τα αγάλματα του τύμβου Καστά πολύ ανώτερα σε καλλιτεχνική ποιότητα από το ψηφιδωτό. Το ψηφιδωτό είναι άνισο: ο Ερμής είναι αριστοτεχνικά πλασμένος, ο Πλούτωνας όχι. Η Περσεφόνη είναι μια αποτυχία, το ίδιο και τα άλογα.
Οι Καρυάτιδες είναι καλής ποιότητας αλλά όχι το αριστούργημα των αιώνων. Το κεφάλι της Σφίγγας είναι σαφώς πιο επιδέξια καμωμένο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2014)

Χαίρομαι που δεν έχουμε πάθει όλοι τρέλλα με την "ποιότητα" και την "τέχνη". 
Εμένα μέχρι στιγμής μου φαίνονται ενδιαφέροντα απο αρχαιολογική άποψη τα ευρήματα. Από καλλιτεχνική επιφυλάσσομαι μέχρι να δούμε κι άλλα. Αλλά άμα το πεις αυτό φωναχτά θα σε δείρουν.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 22, 2014)

Earion said:


> Θεωρώ τα αγάλματα του τύμβου Καστά πολύ ανώτερα σε καλλιτεχνική ποιότητα από το ψηφιδωτό. Το ψηφιδωτό είναι άνισο: ο Ερμής είναι αριστοτεχνικά πλασμένος, ο Πλούτωνας όχι. Η Περσεφόνη είναι μια αποτυχία, το ίδιο και τα άλογα.
> Οι Καρυάτιδες είναι καλής ποιότητας αλλά όχι το αριστούργημα των αιώνων. Το κεφάλι της Σφίγγας είναι σαφώς πιο επιδέξια καμωμένο.


Είμαστε δυο, είμαστε τρεις κλπ. (αναρτήσεις 677 και 681). Τα άλογα συμπαθητικά μου φαίνονται, η Περσεφόνη είναι σαφέστατα αποτυχία, και ως σύνθεση και ως εκτέλεση. Είναι λες και δεν υπολόγισε καλά τον χώρο ο καλλιτέχνης με αποτέλεσμα να αναγκαστεί να στριμώξει την Περσεφόνη στη γωνία, με το παχουλό χεράκι της και το υπερβολικό βάψιμο. Τα ψηφιδωτά της Πέλλας μου φαίνονται πολύ υψηλότερης τέχνης, στο επίπεδο της σύνθεσης και στο επίπεδο της εκτέλεσης. 

Αλλά προφανώς υπάρχει μια επικοινωνιακή πίεση να είναι αριστούργημα σώνει και καλά οπότε...


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 22, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Είμαστε δυο, είμαστε τρεις κλπ. (αναρτήσεις 677 και 681)...
> 
> Αλλά προφανώς υπάρχει μια επικοινωνιακή πίεση να είναι αριστούργημα σώνει και καλά οπότε...



Είμαστε τέσσερις (τουλάχιστον) :) ... Αλλά εγώ ομολογώ ότι μου αρέσουν και οι καλλιτεχνικές αποτυχίες και είμαι βέβαιος ότι το αρχαιολογικό και ιστορικό ενδιαφέρον δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκην ανάλογο της αρτιότητας ως προς την εκτέλεση. Αυτό που αισθάνομαι ως ενοχλητικότατη καταπίεση είναι ακριβώς η επιταγή ν' αναφωνήσουμε όλοι "αριστούργημα", διότι έτσι και δεν το κάνουμε θα θέσουμε σε κίνδυνο "εθνικούς στόχους" και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Όλα θα ήταν καλύτερα αν η ανασκαφή προχωρούσε με διακριτικότητα, σύνεση και επιστημονική μετριοπάθεια, πλην όμως δεν υπάρχουν πλέον σοβαρές ελπίδες για κάτι τέτοιο.

Θα ήθελα πάντως να ρωτήσω τον αγαπητό π2 αν τα νεότερα ευρήματα παρέχουν, κατά την εκτίμησή του, κάπως ακριβέστερες ενδείξεις για τη χρονολόγηση του μνημείου. Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι ίσως βρισκόμαστε πιο κοντά στο να εκπληρωθεί η επιθυμία του για κάτι που ανάγεται στα χρόνια των Αντιγονιδών, αλλά, βέβαια, ως εντελώς άσχετος δεν θα έπρεπε να πω περισσότερα.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 22, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Θα ήθελα πάντως να ρωτήσω τον αγαπητό π2 αν τα νεότερα ευρήματα παρέχουν, κατά την εκτίμησή του, κάπως ακριβέστερες ενδείξεις για τη χρονολόγηση του μνημείου. Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι ίσως βρισκόμαστε πιο κοντά στο να εκπληρωθεί η επιθυμία του για κάτι που ανάγεται στα χρόνια των Αντιγονιδών, αλλά, βέβαια, ως εντελώς άσχετος δεν θα έπρεπε να πω περισσότερα.


Όλοι οι ειδικοί στα ψηφιδωτά συμφωνούν ότι το συγκεκριμένο ψηφιδωτό δεν μπορεί να κατέβει με τίποτε πιο κάτω από τα μέσα του 3ου, λόγω τεχνικής που ακολουθείται και εικονιστικών προτύπων. Στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα είχαν καταλήξει και οι περισσότεροι ειδικοί της γλυπτικής: άλλοι έλεγαν τέλη 4ου, άλλοι έλεγαν πρώτο μισό 3ου, όχι παρακάτω όμως. Για την ίδια ευρεία χρονολογική περίοδο μιλούσαν και οι ειδικοί της αρχιτεκτονικής: μιλούσαν για ένα μνημείο που «αναμετράται» με τους βασιλικούς τάφους της Βεργίνας (κάτι που κατά τη γνώμη μου σημαίνει πως είναι αναγκαία και κάποια χρονική και ιδεολογική απόσταση από αυτούς), ενώ έχει μνημειακά στοιχεία που παραπέμπουν στην ανατολή. Εγώ πάλι απλώς περιμένω υπομονετικά να καταλήξουν ώστε να φτιάξω κι εγώ το σενάριό μου όπως όλοι οι Έλληνες...

Η προσωπική μου γνώμη πάντως, όπως ξαναείπα, είναι πως το ψηφιδωτό της Αμφίπολης είναι σαφώς μεταγενέστερο αυτών της Πέλλας. Θα δυσκολευόμουν να το φανταστώ στον 4ο. Από την άλλη δυσκολευόμουν να φανταστώ ότι θα σκοράρουμε πρώτοι εμείς και όχι η Γιουβέντους, και όμως...


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 22, 2014)

Κανένα από τα δύο ματς δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμη, όμως... (είστε σκληρά καρύδια εντός, πάντως).


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2014)

Το θρίλερ είναι γοητευτικό. Η σημερινή είδηση, με τις εμπεριστατωμένες προβλέψεις της κ. Γλύκατζη-Αρβελέρ, έχει κι αυτή το ενδιαφέρον της. Τις κατέθεσε άλλωστε σε βιβλίο· δεν βγήκε να τις πει απλώς σε κάποιο κανάλι.

*Αμφίπολη: Τον Κάσσανδρο δείχνει η Ελένη Γλύκατζη-Αρβελέρ*
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231358296


----------



## Marinos (Oct 24, 2014)

Πολύ λογική μοιάζει η εικασία της --αλλά πότε πρόλαβε να βγάλει και βιβλίο; (εδώ η πιο περιεκτική παρουσίαση που βρήκα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2014)

Βιαστική, «δημοσιογραφική» δουλειά για να εκμεταλλευτεί την επικαιρότητα μοιάζει, ιδίως αν κρίνουμε από το επόμενο (απόσπασμα από τον ιστότοπο όπου παραπέμπει ο Μαρίνος).



> Υστερόγραφο: Στο Υστερόγραφο του Προλόγου της η Ελένη Αρβελέρ σημειώνει ότι πληροφορήθηκε τις μελέτες του Τριαντάφυλλου Παπαζώη για τη Βεργίνα, όταν η δική της μελέτη ήταν υπό εκτύπωση.
> 
> Ο Τριαντάφυλλος Παπαζώης είχε δημοσιεύσει στο περιοδικό Αρχαιολογία και Τέχνες τα εξής άρθρα: «Η ταυτότητα των νεκρών στους βασιλικούς τάφους της Βεργίνας», τχ. 75, Ιούνιος 2000. «Ο θώρακας και το ξίφος της Βεργίνας και η σχέση τους με την ταυτότητα του νεκρού βασιλιά του τάφου ΙΙ», μέρος α’, τχ. 78, Μάρτιος 2001. «Ο θώρακας και το ξίφος της Βεργίνας και η σχέση τους με την ταυτότητα του νεκρού βασιλιά του τάφου ΙΙ», μέρος β’, τχ. 79, Ιούνιος 2001. «Η βασίλισσα Ρωξάνη και η σχέση της με τον προθάλαμο του τάφου ΙΙ στη Βεργίνα», τχ. 86, Μάρτιος 2003. «Ισσός ή Γαυγάμηλα; Νέοι προβληματισμοί», τχ. 110, Μάρτιος 2009.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 24, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Όλα θα ήταν καλύτερα αν η ανασκαφή προχωρούσε με διακριτικότητα, σύνεση και επιστημονική μετριοπάθεια, πλην όμως δεν υπάρχουν πλέον σοβαρές ελπίδες για κάτι τέτοιο.



Το +10 μου.


----------



## Earion (Oct 24, 2014)

Την Ελένη Αρβελέρ τη σέβομαι γιατί ήταν πολύ καλή βυζαντινολόγος. Ήταν και καθηγήτρια. Που ασφαλώς θα εξηγούσε στους φοιτητές της πώς να χειρίζονται τη βιβλιογραφία. Όπου πρώτο καθήκον, όταν κάνει κανείς έρευνα για ένα θέμα, είναι να βρει και να διαβάσει ό,τι έχει γραφτεί σχετικά από τους πιο σπουδαίους και αναγνωρισμένους επιστήμονες στον τομέα τους. Ακριβώς δηλαδή αυτό που ΔΕΝ έκανε η Αρβελέρ. Αν γράφεις για ένα θέμα για το οποίο έχουν χυθεί και χύνονται ακόμα ποταμοί μελανιού (αναλογικού και ψηφιακού), για το ποιος είναι δηλαδή ο νεκρός του μεγάλου τάφου της Βεργίνας*, με πηγή τις σελίδες της _Ιστορίας του Ελληνικού Έθνους_ και τα λήμματα του (πολύ ωραίου, δε λέω) λεξικού της κυρίας Μεγαπάνου, φέξε μου και γλίστρησα.

* Θέμα που το ευρύ κοινό θεωρεί λυμένο εξ αρχής, αλλά που επανέρχεται ξανά και ξανά στις επιστημονικές συζητήσεις. (Τελευταία γενική θεώρηση του ζητήματος έκανε, όχι πολύν καιρό πριν, ο Μιλτιάδης Χατζόπουλος). <=== Πιδύε, καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ, τι λίκνο να βάλω εδώ;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 25, 2014)

Τελικά, η ιστορία της Αμφίπολης θ' αφήσει πίσω της καμένη γη.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 25, 2014)

Earion said:


> * Θέμα που το ευρύ κοινό θεωρεί λυμένο εξ αρχής, αλλά που επανέρχεται ξανά και ξανά στις επιστημονικές συζητήσεις. (Τελευταία γενική θεώρηση του ζητήματος έκανε, όχι πολύν καιρό πριν, ο Μιλτιάδης Χατζόπουλος). <=== Πιδύε, καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ, τι λίκνο να βάλω εδώ;



http://tekmeria.org/index.php/tekmiria/article/view/216


----------



## Costas (Oct 25, 2014)

Μ' άρεσε που βγάζει την Παλαγγιά να μην καταλαβαίνει αρχαία ελληνικά (σημ. 51), και τους υποστηριχτές του Φιλίππου Γ' να μην έχουν διαβάσει (μετά γνώσεως) την Αντιγόνη του Σοφοκλή (σημ. 101)!

Το χωρίο του Ηροδότου της σημ. 51 για τα λιοντάρια η Σαατσόγλου-Παλιαδέλη στη δημοσίευσή της της Τοιχογραφίας του Κυνηγιού δεν το αναφέρει (γιατί;), παρά αναφέρει τον Ξενοφώντα, που δεν είναι πολύ σαφής. Γι' αυτό και είχα πάντοτε μια δυσκολία να το δεχτώ, ενώ τώρα που διάβασα το χωρίο του Ηροδότου μπορώ να κοιμάμαι ήσυχος!

Μου άρεσε επίσης που ξεκαθάρισα ότι τα κεφαλάκια δεν είναι αποφασιστικά, γιατί μου φαινόταν πάντα πολύ κουφή η βεβαιότητα σχετικά μ' αυτά (και πρακτικά: κάθε φορά που έπρεπε να τα δείξω στους τουρίστες, ψαχνόμουνα με άγχος ανάμεσα στα πολλά κεφάλια που έχει η τραβέρσα: "ποια υποτίθεται ότι κάνουν μπαμ πως είναι του πατέρα-και-γιού;")

Κάτι τελευταίο: στο πρόσφατο Χαμηλάκειο πόνημα που υποβάλλει την αρχαιολογία στη βάσανο της κοινωνικής ανθρωπολογίας, διάβασα:

the possibility that this wealth could be (if the scholars who date the main tomb after the Alexandrian conquests are correct) the loot from the ‘barbaric orient’, that is, the oppositional entity that ancient Hellenism was constructed against.

Πέρα από το ότι με ενδιαφέρει να λύσω αυτό το if παρά να στηρίξω πάνω του ανθρωπολογικές αναλύσεις, αναρωτιέμαι: αυτό το περί loot είναι νέο φρούτο; Γιατί o Χατζόπουλος δεν αναφέρει τέτοια θεωρία. Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι γίνεται λόγος για Μακεδόνες που επιστρέφουν με χρήμα και αγοράζουν πλούσια αντικείμενα, όχι ότι επιστρέφουν με πλιάτσικο.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 26, 2014)

Costas said:


> Μου άρεσε επίσης που ξεκαθάρισα ότι τα κεφαλάκια δεν είναι αποφασιστικά


Προφανώς. Η μανία ταύτισης οποιασδήποτε εικονιστικής μορφής στη διακόσμηση ενός τάφου με συγκεκριμένα ιστορικά πρόσωπα είναι ένα από τα ελαττώματα δύο εκ των τεσσάρων αρχαιολόγων της Βεργίνας, αλλά και πολλών από τους Έλληνες και ξένους αρχαιολόγους που υποστηρίζουν ότι ο τάφος Β΄ είναι του Φιλίππου Γ΄. Είναι άλλο πράγμα η ταύτιση των δύο κεντρικών μορφών της τοιχογραφίας του κυνηγιού, αναγκαία λόγω της καταφανώς εξέχουσας συμβολικής θέσης τόσο του έργου στον τάφο όσο και των μορφών στο έργο, και άλλο πράγμα η μανία ταύτισης παραπληρωματικών μορφών της τοιχογραφίας ή ανθρώπινων μορφών σε άλλα σημεία της διακόσμησης με ιστορικά πρόσωπα, τον νεκρό ή την οικογένειά του. Το δεύτερο είδος ταύτισης θα μπορούσε ίσως να ισχύει σε περιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρά επιχειρήματα υπέρ της ταύτισης, αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την επίλυση του ζητήματος της ταυτότητας του νεκρού και της χρονολόγησης του τάφου. 



Costas said:


> Κάτι τελευταίο: στο πρόσφατο Χαμηλάκειο πόνημα που υποβάλλει την αρχαιολογία στη βάσανο της κοινωνικής ανθρωπολογίας, διάβασα:
> 
> the possibility that this wealth could be (if the scholars who date the main tomb after the Alexandrian conquests are correct) the loot from the ‘barbaric orient’, that is, the oppositional entity that ancient Hellenism was constructed against.
> 
> Πέρα από το ότι με ενδιαφέρει να λύσω αυτό το if παρά να στηρίξω πάνω του ανθρωπολογικές αναλύσεις, αναρωτιέμαι: αυτό το περί loot είναι νέο φρούτο; Γιατί o Χατζόπουλος δεν αναφέρει τέτοια θεωρία. Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι γίνεται λόγος για Μακεδόνες που επιστρέφουν με χρήμα και αγοράζουν πλούσια αντικείμενα, όχι ότι επιστρέφουν με πλιάτσικο.


Φοβάμαι -ή τουλάχιστον ελπίζω- πως ο Χαμηλάκης μιλάει απλώς μεταφορικά και με ανακρίβεια εν τη ρύμη του κοινωνιολογικού του λόγου για να τονίσει το επιχείρημά του: δεν θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν οι Έλληνες εθνικιστές τη Βεργίνα ως σύμβολο αν τα έργα του τάφου Β΄ ήταν απλώς το -δευτερογενές, θέλω να ελπίζω ότι εννοεί- προϊόν του πλιάτσικου της Ασίας. Δεν ξέρω να έχει υποστηρίξει ποτέ κανείς ότι τα ευρήματα είναι μεταφερμένα από την Ασία.

Το πρόβλημά μου με την Ανδρονικιάδα του Χαμηλάκη το έχω εκθέσει στου Σαραντάκου. Συμφωνώ με πολλά από αυτά που λέει και το αφήγημά του είναι ενδιαφέρον και χρήσιμο, αλλά, ίσως επειδή δεν γνωρίζει επαρκώς πρόσωπα και πράγματα, παραβλέπει πολλά δεδομένα με αποτέλεσμα η τελική του εικόνα να είναι λίγο παραπλανητική. 

Πρώτα απ' όλα, η εικόνα αυτή σκιαγραφεί έναν Ανδρόνικο περίπου προορισμένο από τη μοίρα του, το ιστορικό του περιβάλλον, τη δημόσια θέση του και την επιστημονική του ιδιοσυγκρασία να ταυτίσει τον τάφο με τον τάφο του Φιλίππου. Η εικόνα αυτή σκοντάφτει όμως στο γεγονός, το οποίο αναφέρει μόνο en passant, ότι ο Ανδρόνικος αρχικά δεν πίστευε ότι οι Αιγές βρίσκονται στην Βεργίνα. Όταν στο πρώτο συνέδριο για την αρχαία Μακεδονία ο Hammond είχε εκθέσει τη θέση του, ο Ανδρόνικος είχε μιλήσει σχεδόν υποτιμητικά για αυτήν, σε μια εποχή που ήταν ήδη πεπεισμένος ότι η Μεγάλη Τούμπα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει σημαντικούς τάφους. Εγώ θα αντέτεινα ένα διαφορετικό αφήγημα για τον Ανδρόνικο του 1977: ο αρχαιολόγος που σκάβει εμμονικά και χωρίς να βρίσκει τίποτε σε ένα μνημείο που ξέρει από την αρχαιολογική του πείρα ότι πρέπει να είναι σημαντικό, έχει την πονηριά να πλευρίσει αμέσως τον Καραμανλή (πρωθυπουργό και Μακεδόνα) ώστε να πετύχει πρωτόγνωρη για την εποχή υλικοτεχνική βοήθεια και επαρκείς συνθήκες φύλαξης του μνημείου (μέχρι το άνοιγμα του τάφου, δυο χωροφύλακες ήταν η φύλαξη της ανασκαφής), αλλά και την αυταρέσκεια και την προσωπική φιλοδοξία να εκμεταλλευτεί στη συνέχεια τον θόρυβο και τα ιστορικά συμφραζόμενα της εποχής ώστε να προβάλει τον εαυτό του και τη δουλειά του. Για να ξέρουμε για τι είδους αρχαιολογία μιλάμε την περίοδο εκείνη, ο Λαζαρίδης που τον θυμήθηκαν όλοι με την Αμφίπολη ήταν για χρόνια ο μοναδικός αρχαιολόγος σε όλη την περιοχή από τις λίμνες του Λαγκαδά ως τη Θράκη. Η Μακεδονία την εποχή του Ανδρόνικου ήταν terra incognita από αρχαιολογικής πλευράς και είναι απολύτως ευεξήγητο να προβάλλει ένας αρχαιολόγος της εποχής το εύρημά του όπως μπορεί ώστε να μπορεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του πρώτα απ' όλα. Δεν λέω ότι το δικό μου αφήγημα ακυρώνει καθ' οιονδήποτε τρόπο το αφήγημα του Χαμηλάκη, λέω απλώς ότι πρέπει να έχουμε κατά νου και αυτό το αφήγημα ώστε να μη μένουμε σε μια κοινωνιολογικά ενδιαφέρουσα αλλά όχι απολύτως ακριβή εικόνα. 

Την ίδια έλλειψη γνώσης προσώπων και πραγμάτων δείχνει η επιμονή του Χαμηλάκη και άλλων κοινωνιολογιζόντων αρχαιολόγων στην αμφισβήτηση ταύτισης Αιγών και Βεργίνας από τον Φάκλαρη. Ας το πω ωμά χωρίς να επεκταθώ: οι λόγοι της αμφισβήτησης μου μοιάζουν ψυχολογικής περισσότερο παρά επιστημονικής υφής και δεν υπάρχει κανείς σοβαρός αρχαιολόγος και ιστορικός (πέρα από έναν συνταξιούχο καθηγητή του ΑΠΘ) σήμερα να δέχεται την αντίρρηση του Φάκλαρη. Με την έννοια αυτή, είναι κάπως σόλοικο να ερμηνεύσουμε την επίθεση που δέχτηκε στη συνέχεια ο Φάκλαρης στη λογική "αχά, τους χάλασε την εθνικιστική μαγιά, γι' αυτό τον χτυπούν τώρα". Ε, πολλοί του επιτέθηκαν επειδή απλά έχει άδικο, τι να κάνουμε τώρα. 

Αντίστοιχο, και σοβαρότερο, είναι το πρόβλημα της έλλειψης ενδιαφέροντος από τον Χαμηλάκη για την altera pars. Γιατί, αν θέλουμε να είμαστε συνεπείς στο αφήγημά μας περί επηρεαζόμενης από μη επιστημονικούς λόγους αρχαιολογικής ανάλυσης θα πρέπει να δούμε ότι το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και με πολλούς από τους υποστηρικτές της ταύτισης του νεκρού του τάφου Β΄ με τον Φίλιππο Γ΄. Διάχυτη στον αγγλοσαξωνικό κυρίως κόσμο είναι η λογική «για να λένε οι εμφορούμενοι από εθνικιστική λογική Έλληνες αρχαιολόγοι ότι ο τάφος Β΄ είναι του Φιλίππου Β΄ θα το λένε αναμφίβολα επειδή έτσι τους βολεύει για την ιδεολογική κατάχρηση του ευρήματος· άρα είναι _εξ ορισμού_ πιθανότερο να είναι ο τάφος του Φιλίππου Γ΄». Με άλλα λόγια, η ιδεολογικοποίηση της αρχαιολογίας ερμηνείας είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι: δεν μπορούμε να παραβλέψουμε ότι ισχύει και η ιδεολογικοποίηση δια της αντιθέσεως. 

Και κάτι (λίγο) άσχετο. Προσωπικά είχα πάντοτε πρόβλημα από τα φοιτητικά μου ήδη χρόνια να καταλάβω τη μανία ενασχόλησης με την έλλειψη αντικειμενικότητας στην ιστορική ανάλυση. _Προφανώς _δεν υπάρχει ποτέ, πουθενά και σε κανέναν αντικειμενικότητα. Όλοι επηρεαζόμαστε αποφασιστικά από το κοινωνικό μας περιβάλλον, τις παραστάσεις μας, τις ιδεολογικές μας προκείμενες, την όλη μας συγκρότηση. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι ο αναστοχασμός των επιρροών μας αυτών· φέρνοντάς τις στην επιφάνεια αμβλύνουμε λίγο την παραμόρφωση που επιφέρουν και μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε την κυρίως δουλειά μας. Δεν μπορούμε όμως να μένουμε συνεχώς στο επίπεδο του αναστοχασμού, γιατί κι αυτό είναι αδιέξοδο (αναστοχασμός της διαδικασίας του αναστοχασμού: μπορχεσιανός εφιάλτης)· δεν είναι αυτή η ουσία του métier.


----------



## SBE (Oct 26, 2014)

Εδώ μου δημιουργούνται απορίες:
Θυμάμαι παλιά συζήτηση με φίλη αρχαιολόγο που μου έλεγε ότι ξέρουμε πώς ήταν η φάτσα του Μεγαλέξανδρου, και του μπαμπά του κλπ γιατί την εποχή εκείνη ήταν της μόδας ο ρεαλισμός (ή κάπως έτσι, δεν τα θυμάμαι κι όλας) και τους φτιάχνανε σε όλες τις απεικονίσεις το ίδιο κλπ κλπ. Οπότε από αυτά τα ευρήματα δε γίνεται συνήθως η αναγνώριση; Πόσο πολύ διαφέρανε οι ΑΗΠ από εμάς κι απ΄όλο τον κόσμο στις συνήθειες; Δε βάζανε ούτε μια ταμπέλα που να λεέι ενθάδε κείται ο μπατίρης ο Φίλιππας; Μόνο οι Αθηναίοι γράφανε ονόματα στις επιτύμβιες στήλες;


----------



## Costas (Oct 26, 2014)

Πιδύε, δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνώ περισσότερο! Λινκ στου Σαραντάκου;

SBE: Κι εγώ έχω αυτή την απορία, πόσο μάλλον που οι στήλες του νεκροταφείου έχουν ονόματα. Πάντως επί του προκειμένου και οι δύο Φίλιπποι ήταν, οπότε...


----------



## Marinos (Oct 26, 2014)

Costas said:


> Πιδύε, δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνώ περισσότερο! Λινκ στου Σαραντάκου;


http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/12/15/meze-44/#comment-149196


----------



## Costas (Oct 26, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, Μαρίνε, και τσιτάρω (ας μου επιτραπεί):

_Παρεμπιπτόντως, η κεντρική αφήγηση στον αγγλοσαξωνικό κόσμο της αρχαιογνωσίας για τη Βεργίνα (χονδρικά: μακεδονικό + εθνικισμός => ό,τι και να υποστηρίζει οποιοσδήποτε Έλληνας αρχαιολόγος ή ιστορικός πρέπει να διαβάζεται υποχρεωτικά μέσα από αυτό το πρίσμα) με βγάζει από τα ρούχα μου. Πρόκειται για έναν κακοχωνεμένο οριενταλισμό που αδικεί την επιστήμη στο σύνολό της και φορτώνει με άσχετο θόρυβο την προσπάθεια κατανόησης των ευρημάτων. Έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο η ταύτιση του τάφου Β΄ με τον τάφο του Φιλίππου Γ΄, που παραμένει για πάμπολλους λόγους η λιγότερο πιθανή ερμηνεία, να θεωρείται δεδομένη στα αμερικανικά πανεπιστήμια, ακριβώς λόγω της εθνικιστικής ερμηνείας της ταύτισης που επιχείρησε ο Ανδρόνικος. _

και:

_Διάφορα που έγραφε για το φαντασιακό της καθόδου του αρχαιολόγου στον τάφο Β΄ και για τον Ανδρόνικο ως σαμάνο της θρησκείας των αρχαίων ερειπίων (ή κάτι τέτοιο) ήταν, επιεικώς, λεκτικοί ακροβατισμοί που, επιπλέον, παρέβλεπαν τη γενικότερη, και άσχετη με τον εθνικισμό, γοητεία της αρχαιολογίας._


----------



## Costas (Oct 26, 2014)

Έχω δύο ερωτήματα για το ίδιο πασίγνωστο αθηναϊκό γλυπτό:

Εκεί κοντά στο ΕΙΕ είναι το Καλλιμάρμαρο, και μέσα στο Καλλιμάρμαρο είναι δυο ερμαϊκές στήλες διπλής όψεως, και οι δύο με τον Ερμή γενειοφόρο στη μια μεριά και...τον Διόνυσο; τον Απόλλωνα; αγένειο έφηβο και με κοτσίδες εκατέρωθεν του στήθους από την άλλη. Ή είναι κάποιος άλλος;

Η μια από τις δυο στήλες έχει και φαλλούς: ο φαλλός στην πλευρά του Ερμή είναι ολόρθος και με μικρά φτερά, ενώ στην πλευρά του αγένειου είναι υπάκουος στους νόμους της βαρύτητας. Πώς ερμηνεύεται αυτό; Η φαντεζίστικη ερμηνεία που δίνω εγώ στον εαυτό μου είναι πως ο γενειοφόρος είναι ο ερών και άρα είναι σε στύση ενώ ο αγένειος είναι ο ερώμενος, ο οποίος ερώμενος δεν πρέπει να διεγείρεται. Αλλά αυτά είναι δικές μου τρέλες. Η αρχαιολογία τι λέει;


----------



## Earion (Oct 26, 2014)

Πιδύε, σημαντικά τα όσα μας εκθέτεις. Ευχαριστούμε.



pidyo said:


> Για να ξέρουμε για τι είδους αρχαιολογία μιλάμε την περίοδο εκείνη, ο Λαζαρίδης που τον θυμήθηκαν όλοι με την Αμφίπολη ήταν για χρόνια ο μοναδικός αρχαιολόγος σε όλη την περιοχή από τις λίμνες του Λαγκαδά ως τη Θράκη.



Τώρα που τον θυμηθήκαμε, ας μην τον ξεχάσουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2014)

Costas said:


> Εκεί κοντά στο ΕΙΕ είναι το Καλλιμάρμαρο, και μέσα στο Καλλιμάρμαρο είναι δυο ερμαϊκές στήλες διπλής όψεως [,,,]


Ο γερός φιλόλογός μας στο γυμνάσιο έλεγε ότι πρόκειται για κεφαλές Ιανού, πάντως.


----------



## Costas (Oct 26, 2014)

Εδώ λέει: _Η μία πλευρά τους, παρουσιάζει νεαρό άνδρα, ενώ η άλλη ώριμο με γενειάδα. Πιθανόν αποδίδουν την μορφή του Ερμή και του Ηρακλή που ήταν προστάτης των αγώνων ή ίσως να πρόκειται για μορφή αθλητού και του εκπαιδευτή._

Νά και μια άλλη φαντεζίστικη ερμηνεία, από το Pinterest: _Μια από τις αμφιπρόσωπες ερμαϊκές στήλες μέσα στο Παναθηναϊκό Στάδιο. Ο συμβολισμός; Ο ηλικιωμένος άνδρας κοιτά προς τον χώρο όπου αγωνίζονταν οι αθλητές σκεπτόμενος τη χαμένη νιότη του. Ο νέος άνδρας κοιτά προς την μεριά όπου κάθονταν οι κριτές των αγώνων ζητώντας να τον κρίνουν με επιείκεια. _
[χαμένη νιότη με τέτοια ορθότη δεν πολυσυμβιβάζεται...]

και εδώ λέει: _Στο Παναθηναϊκό στάδιο των Αθηνών βρέθηκαν δύο διπλές ερμές Απόλλωνα και Διονύσου._


----------



## pidyo (Oct 26, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εδώ μου δημιουργούνται απορίες:
> Θυμάμαι παλιά συζήτηση με φίλη αρχαιολόγο που μου έλεγε ότι ξέρουμε πώς ήταν η φάτσα του Μεγαλέξανδρου, και του μπαμπά του κλπ γιατί την εποχή εκείνη ήταν της μόδας ο ρεαλισμός (ή κάπως έτσι, δεν τα θυμάμαι κι όλας) και τους φτιάχνανε σε όλες τις απεικονίσεις το ίδιο κλπ κλπ. Οπότε από αυτά τα ευρήματα δε γίνεται συνήθως η αναγνώριση;


Ρεαλισμός δεν σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά και προσωπογραφική ακρίβεια. Το ότι πολλές (αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση όλες) οι απεικονίσεις μεγάλων ανδρών έμοιαζαν οφείλεται συχνά απλώς στο ότι γίνονταν δημοφιλή κάποια εικονογραφικά πρότυπα. Με άλλα λόγια, η ομοιότητα σε πολλές απεικονίσεις του Αλεξάνδρου μπορεί να οφείλεται απλώς στη μίμηση των Αλεξάνδρων του Λυσίππου και όχι στην φωτογραφική ακρίβεια της απεικόνισης.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 27, 2014)

H ιστορία με το μέτρο του Δεινοκράτη κάτι μου θύμισε από την ανακοίνωση της ομάδας της ανασκαφής στη Θεσσαλονίκη τον προηγούμενο Μάρτιο. Ανέτρεξα λοιπόν στα κιτάπια μου και όντως ο Δεινοκράτης, εν σπέρματι, βρισκόταν ήδη εκεί. Ο λέων, έλεγε ο Λεφαντζής, έχει ύψος περίπου 5,28 μ. και υπέθεσε ότι το βάθρο του λέοντα θα ήταν δυο φορές το ύψος αυτό, άρα το συνολικό ύψος του μνημείου θα ήταν 15,84 μ., ήτοι το ένα δέκατο της διαμέτρου του τύμβου. Ε, από κει ίσαμε την Αλεξάνδρεια, ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 28, 2014)

Πλάκα έχει η νέα ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου. Ούτε τέταρτος θάλαμος υπάρχει, ούτε νεκρός, ούτε τίποτε. 

Δεν φταίει κανείς άλλος, εγώ φταίω που έπαψα, τοις κείνων ρήμασι πειθόμενος, να στηρίζω τις αντιρρήσεις που είχα εξαρχής για το αν είναι τάφος το μνημείο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2014)

pidyo said:


> που έπαψα, τοις κείνων ρήμασι πειθόμενος, να στηρίζω τις αντιρρήσεις που είχα εξαρχής για το αν είναι τάφος το μνημείο.



Γιατί, θα είχες κερδίσει το τζόκερ;


----------



## Earion (Oct 28, 2014)

Πιδύε, τι μπορείς να καταλάβεις ή να υποθέσεις όταν διαβάζεις αυτή τη φράση;

βρέθηκαν ... τμήματα από το ελλείπον τμήμα του μοναδικού ψηφιδωτού, με την εικόνα της αρπαγής της Περσεφόνης από τον Πλούτωνα, που καλύπτει το δάπεδο του δεύτερου θαλάμου-τρίτου χώρου, πίσω από τις Καρυάτιδες

Δηλαδή σκόρπιες ψηφίδες; Αλλά τότε πώς ξέρουν ότι είναι από την αρπαγή της Περσεφόνης; Μήπως είναι συμπαγή κομμάτια από το κυκλικό χάσμα; Αλλά τότε πάλι η ίδια ερώτηση: πώς έγινε να βρεθούν στον εσώτερο θάλαμο, μαζί με τα κομμάτια από τις σφίγγες;


----------



## pidyo (Oct 28, 2014)

Earion said:


> Πιδύε, τι μπορείς να καταλάβεις ή να υποθέσεις όταν διαβάζεις αυτή τη φράση;
> 
> βρέθηκαν ... τμήματα από το ελλείπον τμήμα του μοναδικού ψηφιδωτού, με την εικόνα της αρπαγής της Περσεφόνης από τον Πλούτωνα, που καλύπτει το δάπεδο του δεύτερου θαλάμου-τρίτου χώρου, πίσω από τις Καρυάτιδες
> 
> Δηλαδή σκόρπιες ψηφίδες; Αλλά τότε πώς ξέρουν ότι είναι από την αρπαγή της Περσεφόνης; Μήπως είναι συμπαγή κομμάτια από το κυκλικό χάσμα; Αλλά τότε πάλι η ίδια ερώτηση: πώς έγινε να βρεθούν στον εσώτερο θάλαμο, μαζί με τα κομμάτια από τις σφίγγες;



Καταλαβαίνω ότι η εκπρόσωπος τάφου (και πανεπιστημιακή καθηγήτρια δημοσιογραφίας) δεν είναι μάστορας ούτε της σαφήνειας ούτε της χρήσης των κομμάτων. Θεώρησε σκόπιμο να ονοματίσει το ψηφιδωτό, λες και δεν ξέρουμε για ποιο μιλάμε («του μοναδικού ψηφιδωτού με την εικόνα της αρπαγής της Περσεφόνης από τον Πλούτωνα»), έβαλε κι ένα περιττό κόμμα και απλώς μπέρδεψε τον αναγνώστη. Εννοεί ότι βρέθηκε κομμάτι του ψηφιδωτού, τελεία.


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Πλάκα έχει η νέα ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου. Ούτε τέταρτος θάλαμος υπάρχει, ούτε νεκρός, ούτε τίποτε.
> 
> Δεν φταίει κανείς άλλος, εγώ φταίω που έπαψα, τοις κείνων ρήμασι πειθόμενος, να στηρίζω τις αντιρρήσεις που είχα εξαρχής για το αν είναι τάφος το μνημείο.


Αν θυμάμαι (και αν ερμήνευσα) καλά, πείστηκες περί τάφου, ή περί μακεδονικού τάφου, όταν βρέθηκε η μαρμάρινη θύρα.

Όσον αφορά το ψηφιδωτό, η τηλεόραση είπε ότι βρέθηκε η ρόδα του άρματος του Πλούτωνα. Επίσης, στο δελτίο της ΝΕΡΙΤ βγάλανε τη Σαατσόγλου-Παλιαδέλη η οποία είπε πως, όπως είχε θεωρήσει από την αρχή βλέποντας τον σφραγιστικό τοίχο μπροστά από τις σφίγγες και όπως υποστήριξε προ ημερών σε "ηλεκτρονική εφημερίδα", η δική της σκέψη είναι πως μετά τη σύληση του μνημείου (δε θυμάμαι αν είπε "μνημείου" ή "τάφου") ίσως ανοίχτηκε αποθέτης (λάκος) στον τρίτο χώρο, όπου συγκεντρώθηκαν κομμάτια από τα συλημένα καλλιτεχνήματα (κεφάλι και φτερά σφίγγας, κομμάτια του ψηφιδωτού) για να αποκατασταθεί "εναγιστικά" η ιερότητα του χώρου. Είπε επίσης ότι η μελέτη θα δείξει αν ο δεύτερος σφραγιστικός τοίχος (μπροστά από τις Καρυάτιδες) είναι σύγχρονος με τον πρώτο, οπότε θα ισχύει κατ' αυτήν το ίδιο σενάριο, δηλ. ότι και αυτός ο τοίχος είναι μεταγενέστερος της σύλησης.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 28, 2014)

Costas said:


> Αν θυμάμαι (και αν ερμήνευσα) καλά, πείστηκες περί τάφου, ή περί μακεδονικού τάφου, όταν βρέθηκε η μαρμάρινη θύρα.


Ναι, σε συνδυασμό με τη γενική κατακραυγή συναδέλφων στους οποίους εξέθετα τις αντιρρήσεις μου. Δεν λέω ότι δεν είχε ταφική λογική το μνημείο, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, απλώς το καταλαβαίνω πλέον όλο και λιγότερο.


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2014)

Είδα το βίντεο του ψηφιδωτού που ανέβασε το υπουργείο και μου ξαναέκανε εντύπωση το αριστερό μάτι του δεξιού αλόγου. Ίσως επειδή κοιτάζει ανφάς, το μάτι του αποτελείται κατ' εξαίρεση από μία μοναδική πέτρα, πολύ μεγαλύτερη απ' όλες τις άλλες και τελείως διαφορετικού, γαλαζοπράσινου χρώματος. Αξιοσημείωτο!

Επίσης, δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό που έλεγε το δελτίο της ΝΕΡΙΤ, περί ρόδας του άρματος που βρέθηκε στα θραύσματα του ψηφιδωτού, αφού εγώ αυτό που βλέπω στο βίντεο είναι ότι η ρόδα έχει ήδη βρεθεί ολόκληρη, ή ακριβέστερα ολόκληρο το ορατό της μέρος στην παράσταση, και μόνο τμήματα από τους κορμούς των αλόγων μένει να βρεθούν.


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2014)

(Το Βήμα:)
Ένα άλλο ερώτημα που μένει ακόμη αναπάντητο είναι αν τελικά ο τάφος ανήκει σε έναν νεκρό ή αν ήταν πολυάνδριο ή ηρώο κενοτάφιο.

«Έχουν άλλη μορφή τέτοιου είδους μνημεία» εξηγεί ο ομότιμος καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου. «Συνήθως είτε πρόκειται για έναν λάκκο είτε για μια μεγάλη αίθουσα. Κάτι τέτοιο όμως δεν έχουμε στην Αμφίπολη. Η άποψη αυτή διατυπώθηκε λόγω του Λέοντα που θεωρήθηκε από τους ανασκαφείς ότι ανήκει στον τύμβο. Κανείς τάφος όμως δεν έχει λέοντα. Και της Χαιρωνείας και της Αμφίπολης σχετίζονται με νεκρούς σε πεδίο μάχης, αλλά δεν βρίσκονταν στην κορυφή τύμβου».

Δηλαδή ετούτος ο ανώνυμος ομότιμος επιχειρηματολογεί ότι για να είναι κενοτάφιο το μνημείο θα έπρεπε να είναι λάκκος ή μεγάλη αίθουσα, που δεν είναι, και θεωρεί ότι η μόνη ένδειξη κενοταφίου είναι η θέση του λιονταριού πάνω στον τύμβο, που όμως αυτός δεν τη δέχεται. Θεωρεί ότι ταφικός τύμβος και λιοντάρι είναι πράγματα ασυμβίβαστα, και διαλέγει την εκδοχή του τάφου λόγω σχήματος, απορρίπτοντας την εκδοχή του κενοταφίου και το λιοντάρι πάνω στον τύμβο. Δεν φέρνει όμως αντεπιχειρήματα κόντρα στα επιχειρήματα τεχνικής φύσεως των ανασκαφέων, όσον αφορά το συνανήκειν λιονταριού και περιβόλου.


----------



## Earion (Nov 1, 2014)

Μεγάλος ο Δημήτρης Χαντζόπουλος! (Τα Νέα, 1.11.2014)


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2014)

Ωραία ιδέα, αλλά άδικη.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 1, 2014)

Ναι, τώρα το κατάλαβε κι αυτός...


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2014)

...
Εν τω μεταξύ, σ' εκείνα εκεί τα μάρμαρα χώματα:

*Incredible New Artifacts Found In 2,000-Year-Old Mexican Tunnel
*30 October 2014





The relics found include jewellery, seeds, animal bones and pottery like these human figurines.

For the past year, archaeologists have been working in a 2,000-year-old tunnel at the ancient Mexican city of Teotihuacan. The dig has yielded thousands of new relics and the discovery of three chambers that could hold more important finds.

First, a little bit of history. Established around 100 B.C., the city of Teotihuacan dominated central Mexico until 750 A.D. At its height, around the first half of the first millennium AD, it was the largest city in the pre-Columbian Americas, with a population estimated at 125,000 — making it the sixth largest city in the world at the time. It began as a religious center, and came to be the most vibrant city in the New World. It's known for its architecturally significant Mesoamerican pyramids and its complex, multi-family residential compounds.

Today, it is an important archaeological site on the outskirts of Mexico City where researchers are still learning about this remarkable ancient city and its people.

Sergio Gomez and his team recently reached the end of a 340-foot (103 meter) long tunnel that was sealed some 2,000 years ago. They meticulously worked their way down its length, collecting relics like statues, seeds, pottery, sea shells, and animal bones.

A large offering was found near the entrance, some 59 feet (18 meters) below the Temple of the Plumed Serpent. The archaeologists suspect it could be a tomb of the city's elite. It's there where the rules acquired divine endowment allowing them to rule on the surface, say the researchers. Archaeologists have yet to find any remains belonging to Teotihuacan's rulers.






The objects were found inside a sacred tunnel that was sealed about 1,800 years ago.

"We have not lost hope of finding that, and if they are there, they must be from someone very, very important," Gomez noted in a statement.

To date, the team has only excavated only about two feet (60 cm) into the newly discovered chambers. Further exploration will require another full year.






The ancient city is the largest pre-Columbian archaeological site in the Americas, but its ruins have long been shrouded in mystery because its inhabitants did not leave behind written records.


One interesting thing about this find is that The Temple of the Plumed Serpent (later known as Quetzalcoatl) is at the south edge of the central plaza area of Teotihuacan, away from the iconic Pyramid of the Sun (which is an amazing site and a tiring climb that is well worth it). It is the main feature of what is called The Ciudadela (The Citadel), which is considered to be where the royals and elite resided, so there is a good likelihood that if it leads to a tomb, it is a royal tomb.

It's an absolutely gorgeous building btw.

​
io9.com/incredible-new-artifacts-found-in-2-000-year-old-mexica-1653218158

BBC News *In pictures: Relics discovered in Mexico's Teotihuacan

*Proyecto Tlalocan: Túnel de la serpiente emplumada, uno de los lugares más sagrados de Teotihuacan, 
*Instituto Nacional de Antropología e Historia*


Hallazgos en el túnel del Templo de la Serpiente Emplumada






La Serpiente Emplumada = the Plumed Serpent = Quetzalcoatl

Το βίντεο με άφησε άναυδο. Αχ και να ξανανέβαινα στην Πυραμίδα του Ήλιου... Δε μου 'χει ξανακοπεί έτσι η ανάσα, και από την ανάβαση και από τη θέα και από το δέος, όπως πριν από 17 χρόνια και μάλιστα στη φθινοπωρινή ισημερία που είχαν συγκεντρωθεί λάτρεις του Ήλιου απ' όλο τον κόσμο. Εγώ... της Σελήνης.  The scene was one of breathtaking beauty.

Πάσα ομοιότητα με τούτα εδώ τα μάρμαρα... συμπτωματική.


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2014)

Σε τούτα εδώ τα μάρμαρα ελάσματα (με γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον):

Τα χρηστήρια ελάσματα της Δωδώνης. Των ανασκαφών Δ. Ευαγγελίδη. Τόμοι Ι και ΙΙ (ΒΑΕ285,286)

Σ. Δάκαρης, Ι. Βοκοτοπούλου, Α.Φ. Χριστίδης

Τα χρηστήρια ελάσματα της Δωδώνης.
Των ανασκαφών Δ. Ευαγγελίδη

Τόμος Ι. Επιγραφές 1-2220
Τόμος ΙΙ. Επιγραφές 2221-4216

Επιμέλεια Σωτήρη Τσέλικα
Ευρετήριο Γεωργίου Παπαδόπουλου

Βιβλιοθήκη της εν Αθήναις Αρχαιολογικής Εταιρείας αρ. 285, 286 
Αθήναι 2013

τόμος Ι (ΒΑΕ285)
21Χ28 εκ. σ. 512
ISSN 1105-7785 
ISBN 978-618-5047-07-8

τόμος ΙI (BAE286)
21Χ28 εκ. σ. 601
ISSN 1105-7785 
ISBN 978-618-5047-08-5

Δημοσίευμά μας γιὰ τὸ ὁποῖο εἶναι ὑπερήφανη ἡ Ἑταιρεία καὶ πρέπει νὰ εἶναι ὑπερήφανοι ὅλοι οἱ Ἕλληνες ἀρχαιολόγοι, εἶναι τὸ ἔργο τριῶν προσώπων ποὺ δὲν βρίσκονται στὴ ζωή. Τοῦ Σωτήρη Δάκαρη, τῆς Ἰουλίας Βοκοτοπούλου καὶ τοῦ Τάσου Χριστίδη μὲ τίτλο _Τὰ χρηστήρια ἐλάσματα τῆς Δωδώνης τῶν ἀνασκαφῶν Δημητρίου Εὐαγγελίδη_.

Πρόκειται γιὰ τὴ συστηματικὴ δημοσίευση σὲ δύο τόμους 1127 σελίδων, τῶν χρηστηρίων ἐπιγραφῶν χαραγμένων σὲ μολύβδινα ἐλάσματα τὰ ὁποῖα βρέθηκαν στὶς ἀνασκαφὲς τοῦ ἱεροῦ τοῦ Διὸς στὴ Δωδώνη ἀπὸ τὸν Δημήτριο Εὐαγγελίδη. Ἡ προσπάθεια σύνταξης τοῦ ἔργου αὐτοῦ ἄρχισε τὸ 1982 μὲ τὸν καθαρισμό, συντήρηση, σχεδίαση, φωτογράφιση τῶν χιλιάδων ἐλασμάτων, τὴν ἀνάγνωση τῶν 4.216 χαραγμένων ἐπιγραφῶν καὶ τὸν σχολιασμό τους. Ἡ κακὴ μοῖρα πῆρε καὶ τοὺς τρεῖς συντελεστὲς πρὶν προλάβουν νὰ παραδώσουν τὸ ἔργο τους. Στὶς 25 Αὐγούστου 1995 ἀπέθανε ἡ Ἰουλία Βοκοτοπούλου, στὶς 6 Δεκεμβρίου 1996 ὁ Σωτήρης Δάκαρης καὶ στὶς 26 Δεκεμβρίου 2004 ὁ Τάσος Χριστίδης. Χάρη στὶς φροντίδες τοῦ «Ἱδρύματος Μανόλη Τριανταφυλλίδη» στὴ Θεσσαλονίκη, τοῦ Διευθυντοῦ του κ. Γιώργου Παπαθανασίου καὶ τῆς ἀδελφῆς τοῦ Τάσου Χριστίδη κυρίας Λευκῆς Χριστίδη παραδόθηκε στὴν Ἑταιρεία τὸ ἠλεκτρονικὸ χειρόγραφο ὅπως τὸ εἶχε διαμορφώσει ὁ Τάσος Χριστίδης. Μὲ τὴν ἐπιμέλεια στὴν ἀρχὴ τοῦ καθηγητοῦ κ. Κυριάκου Τσαντσάνογλου καὶ κατόπιν, ἕως τὸ τέλος, τοῦ φιλολόγου κ. Σωτήρη Τσέλικα τὸ ἔργο ἔλαβε τὴν τελικὴ μορφή του, αὐτὴν ποὺ δημοσιεύτηκε, μὲ τὴ συνεχῆ φροντίδα ἐδῶ στὴν Ἑταιρεία τῆς κυρίας Ἠλέκτρας Ἀνδρεάδη καὶ τὴ βοήθεια τοῦ κ. Γιώργου Παπαδόπουλου, ὁ ὁποῖος καὶ συνέταξε τὸ ἐπιστημονικὸ εὑρετήριο τοῦ ἔργου ἔκτασης 140 σελίδων.

Τὸ χειρόγραφο δόθηκε στὸ τυπογραφεῖο τὸ 2005. Ἡ τυπογραφικὴ ἐργασία διήρκεσε ὀκτὼ χρόνια γιὰ νὰ γίνει τὸ βιβλίο ὅπως θέλαμε, ὅσο εἶναι δυνατὸν γιὰ τέτοια μεγάλα ἔργα, ὅταν οἱ δημιουργοί τους δὲν ὑπάρχουν. Χρειάστηκαν συνολικὰ 31 χρόνια, μιὰ ὁλόκληρη γενεά, γιὰ νὰ συνταχθεῖ τὸ ἔργο καὶ νὰ τυπωθεῖ. Ἀπὸ αὐτὸ καὶ μόνο βγαίνει ἕνα δίδαγμα γιὰ τὸ ὁποῖο τὸ Συμβούλιο τῆς Ἑταιρείας εἶναι ὑπερήφανο. Παρὰ τὶς ἀντιξοότητες, τὶς οἰκονομικὲς δυσχέρειες, τοὺς θανάτους τῶν δημιουργῶν τοῦ ἔργου, τὶς σημαντικὲς δαπάνες ἕως τὴν ὁλοκλήρωση τῆς ἐκτύπωσης, μάλιστα σὲ χρόνια δίσεχτα καὶ δυστυχῆ, τὸ ἔργο ὁλοκληρώθηκε γιατὶ τῆς Ἑταιρείας μία εἶναι ἡ πολιτική της, ἐκείνη τῶν ἱδρυτῶν της τὸ 1837 ποὺ ἀταλάντευτα ἐφαρμόζει: «ἐν γένει νὰ πλουτισθῇ ἡ Ἐπιστήμη ὅ,τι πλεῖστον καὶ ὅ,τι τάχιστον». Καὶ τὸν σκοπὸ αὐτὸν δὲν τὸν ἀλλάζει καὶ γι' αὐτὸ εἶναι πάντα νέα καὶ σύγχρονη, καὶ δὲν μοιάζει οὔτε συγγενεύει μὲ τὴν κοσμικὴ ἀρχαιολογία ὅπως τὴν ἐμφανίζουν τὰ ἐφήμερα δημοσιογραφικὰ δημοσιεύματα.

Περιέγραψα πολὺ σύντομα τὸ ἱστορικὸ τῆς δημιουργίας τοῦ ἔργου. Περισσότερα θὰ βρῆτε στὸν πρόλογό του καὶ ἀκόμη περισσότερα ἄν τὸ ξεφυλλίσετε καὶ τὸ μελετήσετε. Στὸν πρόλογο ἀναφέρονται ὅλοι ὅσοι ἐργάστηκαν, ὅσοι πάσχισαν καὶ συνέβαλαν στὸ νὰ γίνει τὸ βιβλίο, ποὺ ἀποτελοῦσε αἴτημα ἐπιστημονικὸ καὶ ἠθικὴ ὑποχρέωση τῆς Ἑταιρείας ἡ ὁποία δὲν μποροῦσε νὰ ἀφήσει νὰ χαθεῖ στὴ λήθη ὁ κόπος καὶ ἡ γνώση τόσων συνεργατῶν της.

Τοῦ βιβλίου ἡ κυκλοφορία θὰ καθυστεροῦσε ἀκόμη ἀλλὰ χάρη στὴν οἰκονομικὴ συμβολὴ τοῦ Ὑπουργείου Πολιτισμοῦ διὰ τῆς Γενικῆς Γραμματέως κυρίας Λίνας Μενδώνη, τῆς Ἀκαδημίας Ἀθηνῶν διὰ τῆς Συγκλήτου της, καὶ τοῦ «Ἱδρύματος Πέτρος Χάρης» καὶ τοῦ Προέδρου της Ἀκαδημαϊκοῦ κ. Θανάση Βαλτινοῦ, φθάσαμε στὸ τέρμα τῆς προσπάθειας δικαιώνοντας τοὺς κόπους καὶ τὸ ὅραμα τῶν συγγραφέων του, ποὺ ἀποτελεῖ ταυτόχρονα ἐκπλήρωση τοῦ ἐθνικοῦ καὶ ἐπιστημονικοῦ σκοποῦ τῆς Ἑταιρείας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2014)

Τουριστικό διάλειμμα (τώρα που το διόρθωσαν μάλιστα):







Παρακλάδι, το νήμα Εσείς τι είδατε στο επετειακό βίντεο του ΕΟΤ;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 10, 2014)

Σ' εκείνα κει τα μάρμαρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2014)

Και δύο από τα καταπληκτικά ψηφιδωτά που συνοδεύουν το άρθρο:






_Ωκεανός-Τηθύς_





_Θάλεια_


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2014)

iefimerida said:


> _...
> _Το δεύτερο ψηφιδωτό παριστά τον Ωκεανό και την Τιθύ και είναι ωραιότερο από ένα άλλο με παρόμοια σύνθεση που έχει βρεθεί σε διαφορετικό χώρο. ...


Εμμμ, Τηθύς. Της Τηθύος, την Τηθύ. Της Γαίας κόρη και τ' Ουρανού, το ταίρι του Ωκεανού.

*Τηθύς* : Tethys, daughter of Uranus and Gaea, wife of Oceanus, and mother of the river-gods, *Il. 14.302*. Mother of all the gods according to *Il. 14.201*.

Georg Autenrieth. A Homeric Dictionary for Schools and Colleges. New York. Harper and Brothers. 1891.


Παρά την ανορθογραφία (που, άπαξ, μπορεί να είναι και πληκτρολίσθημα που σε όλους μπορεί να συμβεί), πράγματι καταπληκτικά τα ψηφιδωτά.


----------



## Earion (Nov 10, 2014)

Έξοχα! Οι ελληνικές εφημερίδες ανακάλυψαν το Ζεύγμα. Ετούτη εδώ παραθέτει στοιχεία δίχως κανένα χρονικό προσδιορισμό, αφήνοντας τους αναγνώστες με την πλανημένη ιδέα ότι πρόκειται για πρόσφατη ανακάλυψη. Διόλου δεν είναι έτσι. Το Ζεύγμα ανασκάπτεται από το 1987 μέχρι σήμερα κατά κύματα, και μάλιστα όσο πλησίαζε το 2000 οι σωστικές ανασκαφές γίνονταν με πυρετώδη ρυθμό, για να προλάβουν την άνοδο της στάθμης του νερού από το φράγμα του Μπιρετζίκ που κατασκευαζόταν τότε (το φράγμα άρχισε εκείνη τη χρονιά να λειτουργεί και τελικά βύθισε μεγάλο μέρος της πόλης). Ο Ωκεανός και η Τηθύς ανακαλύφθηκαν το 1999, ενώ οι Μούσες το 2007 (άσχετο αν εμείς δεν έχουμε ακούσει τίποτε γι’ αυτά από το σοβαρό μας έντυπο και ηλεκτρονικό τύπο).

Υ.Γ. Φαίνεται πως το κύμα άρχισε από αυτήν εδώ την «είδηση»: Εξαιρετικής ωραιότητας είναι τα τρία ψηφιδωτά που έφερε *τις τελευταίες μέρες* στο φως η αρχαιολογική σκαπάνη στα τουρκικά σύνορα με τη Συρία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2014)

Βρέθηκε τάφος με οστά στην Αμφίπολη (Καθημερινή)


----------



## pidyo (Nov 12, 2014)

Χαίρομαι που διαψεύστηκαν οι επιφυλάξεις μου για το αν υπήρχε ταφή στο μνημείο, γιατί τότε η ερμηνεία του θα γινόταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολη. Δυστυχώς όμως η συγκεκριμένη ταφή μάλλον δυσχεραίνει ακόμη περισσότερο την κατανόηση του μνημείου. Από τη μια έχουμε μια ταφή για την οποία υπήρξε η μεγαλύτερη δυνατή επιμέλεια απόκρυψης: πολύ μεγάλο βάθος, κάτω από το δάπεδο του θαλάμου, συσσώρευση θυροφύλλων πάνω από το όρυγμα. Από την άλλη έχουμε μια ταφή που δεν συνάδει με τίποτε με τη μεγαλοπρέπεια του μνημείου και με τους μακεδονικούς τάφους γενικότερα. Δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα παράδειγμα κρύπτης κάτω από το επίπεδο του υπολοίπου τάφου σε μακεδονικό τάφο (ένα παράδειγμα από τα Καλίνδοια που κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο είναι άσχετο, καθώς πρόκειται για έναν απλό θαλαμωτό, μικρό και μάλλον φτωχό τάφο), δεν έχουμε καύση (ακέραιος ο σκελετός λέει η ανακοίνωση), κάτι που είναι τελείως ασύμβατο με αφηρωισμένο νεκρό, δεν έχουμε νεκρική κλίνη, έχουμε ένα όχι πολύ πλούσιο ξύλινο φέρετρο. 

Λογικά μοιάζει με ταφή μεταγενέστερη (ή έστω προγενέστερη) της κατασκευής του μνημείου, επειδή λειτουργικά δεν ταιριάζει η ταφή αυτή με το μνημείο. Αν όμως η ταφή είναι σε διαφορετική χρονική φάση από την έγερση του μνημείου, τίθεται εκ νέου το ερώτημα της αρχικής χρήσης του μνημείου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2014)

Θα το έχετε δει ήδη, πιθανότατα, αλλά ας υπάρχει κι εδώ αυτή η εικονική περιήγηση στον τάφο της Αμφίπολης:


----------



## pidyo (Nov 22, 2014)

Ο -πολύ μακρύς- δρόμος του μεταξιού.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 29, 2014)

Περιστέρη (και Λεφαντζής) σπήκινγκ: 



> Νομίζω ότι σήμερα θα δοθούν όλα τα δεδομένα και θα ανοίξει η επιστημονική συζήτηση.





> Παρεξήγηση ανάμεσα στην Κατερίνα Περιστέρη και τους δημοσιογράφους που ζητούσαν επίμονα φωτογραφίες του σκελετού. Όπως είπε η κα Περιστέρη ο σκελετός ήταν διαταραγμένος από τους τυμβωρύχους. Τελικά έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα κάποιες φωτογραφίες.





> Στον κυρίως θάλαμο δεν υπήρχαν καθόλου κτερίσματα. Από τους άλλους χώρους έχουμε κεραμεική και νομίσματα. Νομίσματα από τον 2ο πΧ αιώνα με τους τελευταίους Μακεδόνες και από τα ρωμαϊκά χρόνια. Απλά δεν σας τα δείξαμε!





> στον τάφο βρέθηκαν και νομίσματα από την εποχή του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου. Ήταν σαν το δολάριο της εποχής και μπορούσαν να βρεθούν πάντου





> [Για τα νομίσματα:] Πρέπει να καθαριστούν





> Πιέσεις στην Κατερίνα Περιστέρη να αποκαλύψει ποια μέρη του σκελετού έχουν βρεθεί. Τελικά είπε πως έχουν βρεθεί κομμάτια από τα χέρια, τα πόδια και τη λεκάνη του νεκρού καθώς επίσης και το κρανίο του! Για το τελευταίο πάντως είπε πως είναι επιφυλακτική.





> Το λόγο παίρνει η γγ του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού, Λίνα Μενδώνη, που είπε πως ο σκελετός βρέθηκε σε κομμάτια εντός κι εκτός του τάφου. Το κρανίο βρέθηκε σε απόσταση και ακριβώς έξω από το όρυγμα βρέθηκε η κάτω γνάθος! Μέσα στο όρυγμα έχει βρεθεί το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του σκελετικού υλικού. Σύμφωνα με την κα Μενδώνη δεν βοηθά τους αρχαιολόγους να καταλάβει αν είναι άνδρας ή γυναίκα η διαμελισμένη λεκάνη. Αποκάλυψε δε ότι σε πολλά κομμάτια αφαιρέθηκαν κόκαλα μαζί με το χώμα. Αν το άγγιζαν οι εργάτες, θα διατάρασσαν το χώμα και τη διαδικασία αναγνώρισης. Ο σκελετός δεν έχει 100% πληρότητα αλλά επιτρέπει στους ειδικούς να αποφανθούν για πολύ συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα.





> Σύμφωνα με την Κατερίνα Περιστέρη στις ανασκαφές εκτός από έμπειρους υπαλλήλους και εργατοτεχνίτες είχε και "εθελοντές που αγαπούν τον τόπο τους", όπως είπε.
> (...)
> Η κα Μενδώνη ξεκαθάρισε πως "αυτοί οι οποίοι έκαναν την ανασκαφή ήταν μόνιμοι υπάλληλοι του υπιουργείου Πολιτισμού. Όλα τα στελέχη της ανασκαφής είναι συνεργάτες του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού. Όσο καιρό ήμουν εκεί, άλλους εθελτονές δεν είδα εκτός από μια συνεργάτιδα της Περιστέρη"


Υπάρχει ένα ξεκάθαρο έλλειμμα στοιχειώδους σοβαρότητας, κι είναι κρίμα για το σημαντικό αυτό μνημείο.



> Υπάρχουν μαρτυρίες από το παρελθόν ότι υπήρχε η πρόθεση του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου για την δημιουργία ενός μεγάλου μνημείου. Η Αμφίπολη ήταν ένα πολύ σημαντικό κέντρο (...) Μέσα στον τύμβο υπήρχε μια σημαντική προσωπικότητα αλλιώς δεν θα έστηναν το λιοντάρι στην κορυφή.





> Με ένα λιοντάρι στην κορυφή και ένα τέτοιο τεράστιο μνημείο θα μπορούσε να είναι στρατηγός είχα πει όταν με είχατε ρωτήσει παλιότερα. Όταν βρέθηκε ο σκελετός δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ ένας αρχαιολόγος να πει αν είναι άνδρας ή γυναίκα. Βρέθηκε σε άσχημη κατάσταση. Εγώ μιλώ με βάση το ίδιο το μνημείο. Είπα ότι όταν υπάρχει ένα λιοντάρι στην κορυφή θα μπορούσε να είναι στρατηγός. Δεν απαντώ σε θεωρίες συνωμοσίας ότι εκεί είναι θαμμένος ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος


Must have, should've που λεν και στο χωριό μου. 



> Στις Καρυάτιδες, η ανασκαφή έγινε με μεγάλη προσεχή. Ένα δοκάρι ήταν πεσμένο μπροστά στο πρόσωπο της μιας Καρυάτιδας. Το δοκάρι, που βρέθηκε μέσα στα χώματα, όταν έπεσε, κατέστρεψε το πρόσωπό της.





> Αρχικά ο περίβολος μπροστά από τα σκαλοπάτια ήταν ανοιχτός και μετά τον έκλεισαν. Άρα ο τύμβος ήταν κάποτε επισκέψιμος.


Μικρή σημασία έχει πλέον, αλλά να θυμίσω τις διαμετρικά αντίθετες απόψεις για τα δύο αυτά θέματα και της ανασκαφέως και της ΓΓ. 

Κρίνοντας από την εκτενή δημοσιογραφική κάλυψη της σημερινής συνέντευξης τύπου, δεν γίναμε σοφότεροι. Τα μείζονα ερωτήματα που δημιουργεί η περίεργη ταφή του μνημείου δεν τέθηκαν καν. Ακούγεται τραγικό, αλλά η τελευταία εκπομπή του Πρετεντέρη ήταν πολύ πιο ενημερωτική.

Edit: Μερικά ακόμη: 



> O κ. Λεφαντζής διαμαρτύρεται, λέγοντας ότι «μας έχετε τρελάνει με τα διάφορα σενάρια», απευθυνόμενος σε δημοσιογράφο που έκανε ερώτηση σχετικά με το Δεινοκράτη, τον μεγάλο αρχαίο αρχιτέκτονα.


Και ποιος άρχισε να μιλάει για τον Δεινοκράτη είπαμε; 



> Απαντώντας σε σχετική ερώτηση της κας Κοκκορού-Αλευρά, καθηγήτριας αρχαιολογίας, ο κ. Λεφαντζής μίλησε για ένα "γρίφο" στον τρίτο θάλαμο. Υπάρχει μεταγενέστερη παρατοποθέτηση υλικών, δηλαδή *ανακατασκευάστηκε σε δεύτερη φάση*. Κατά τον κ. Λεφαντζή παρατηρούνται παρεμβάσεις και επισκευές στο μνημείο, όμως είναι περιορισμένης έκτασης.



Η πολλή «πληροφόρηση» βαρυστομαχιάζει. Από κει που είχαμε ένα μνημείο για το οποίο υπήρχαν ορισμένα βασικά ερωτήματα, τώρα πια δεν ξέρουμε σχεδόν τίποτε. Δεν ξέρουμε πού ήταν στημένος ο Λέων, δεν ξέρουμε ποια είναι η χρονική σχέση του περιβόλου με το ταφικό μνημείο και του ταφικού μνημείου με την ταφή, δεν ξέρουμε τη σχέση του μνημείου με τον περιβάλλοντα χώρο, δεν ξέρουμε την χρονολόγηση των πολλών απ' ό,τι φαίνεται φάσεων του μνημείου.


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2014)

Ένας αρχαιολογικός χώρος στην Πάτρα που δεν ήξερα ότι υπήρχε: 
Μυκηναϊκό πάρκο Πατρών, εδώ κι εδώ.


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2014)

Εντυπωσιακό από τις φωτογραφίες, τόσο που να θέλεις να το επισκεφθείς στην πρώτη ευκαιρία. Μπράβο σε όσους συνέβαλαν στην οργάνωση και την ανάδειξη του χώρου (μπορούμε να μάθουμε με ονόματα ποιοι είναι;). Ευχαριστούμε SBE.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2014)

*Στο «φως» νέες παραστάσεις στην Αμφίπολη* (_Καθημερινή_)

Στο φως ήρθαν με τις εργασίες συντήρησης παραστάσεις στα μαρμάρινα τμήματα των "επιστυλίων". Ορισμένες από αυτές απεικονίζουν ένα ζώο που είναι πιθανόν ταύρος καθώς και δύο μορφές εν κινήσει, μία γυναικεία και μία ανδρική. Μάλιστα μπορεί κανείς να διακρίνει δεξιά της γυναικείας και αριστερά της ανδρικής μορφής φτερωτές μορφές ενώ τα χρώματα του κόκκινου, του μπλε και της ώχρας έχουν αφήσει εμφανή ίχνη.

Αναλυτικά η ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού:

«Καθώς προχωρούν οι εργασίες συντήρησης στα επτά μαρμάρινα τμήματα των “επιστυλίων” -ανήκουν στον τρίτο και πιο περίτεχνο χώρο του ταφικού μνημείου, στο λόφο Καστά- αποκαλύπτονται, σταδιακά, παραστάσεις. Διευκρινίζεται ότι η θέση των μαρμάρινων μελών, τα οποία αποτελούν τμήμα θριγκού, φέρουν γραπτό διάκοσμο. Ήσαν τοποθετημένα πάνω από τους ορθοστάτες των τοίχων και κάτω από τις μαρμάρινες δοκούς της οροφής, οι οποίες, όπως έχει ανακοινωθεί, φέρουν, επίσης, γραπτό διάκοσμο, ήτοι μίμηση φατνωμάτων, με εγγεγραμμένους ρόδακες.

Στο ένα από τα τμήματα των “επιστυλίων”, κατά την πρώτη φάση των εργασιών συντήρησης, η οποία βρίσκεται ακόμη σε εξέλιξη, διακρίνονται στο κέντρο ζώο, πιθανόν ταύρος και εκατέρωθεν δύο μορφές, εν κινήσει, γυναικεία και ανδρική (φωτό 1,2,3,4). Δεξιά της γυναικείας και αριστερά της ανδρικής διακρίνονται υδρίες και φτερωτές μορφές. Η δεξιά φτερωτή μορφή κατευθύνεται προς ένα τριποδικό λέβητα (φωτο 5). Σε πολλά σημεία της παράστασης, όπως στο ένδυμα και στην κεφαλή της γυναικείας μορφής, στο ένδυμα της ανδρικής και της φτερωτής μορφής και στον τρίποδα, είναι εμφανή ίχνη από χρώματα κόκκινο, μπλε και ώχρα.

Το άνω μέρος του επιστυλίου φέρει διακόσμηση ιωνικού κυματίου».


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2014)

Odysseus (πρώτο λινκ μυκηναϊκού αρχ. χώρου): _του μαλακού μαργαρικού πετρώματος_. Προφανώς "μαργαϊκού".

Ανακοίνωση υπουργείου για Αμφίπολη: 

"Καθώς προχωρούν οι εργασίες συντήρησης στα επτά μαρμάρινα τμήματα των “επιστυλίων” -ανήκουν στον τρίτο και πιο περίτεχνο χώρο του ταφικού μνημείου, στο λόφο Καστά- αποκαλύπτονται, σταδιακά, παραστάσεις. Διευκρινίζεται ότι η θέση των μαρμάρινων μελών, τα οποία αποτελούν τμήμα θριγκού, φέρουν γραπτό διάκοσμο. Ήσαν τοποθετημένα πάνω από..." [Τα τμήματα/μέλη, ντε!] 

Να χαρώ εγώ ελληνικά! Η δε φράση που ξεκινά με το "Διευκρινίζεται", σκέτο κομψοτέχνημα νοήματος και [αντι]γραμματικής. Το "ήσαν" τούς μάρανε...


----------



## Marinos (Dec 3, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ένας αρχαιολογικός χώρος στην Πάτρα που δεν ήξερα ότι υπήρχε:
> Μυκηναϊκό πάρκο Πατρών, εδώ κι εδώ.



Όντως εντυπωσιακό! Παρόμοιο νεκροταφείο, υστερομινωικό όμως, είναι αυτό των Αρμένων Ρεθύμνου.

Να σας πω όμως, αυτό το γκαζόν με τα πλακάκια σας άρεσε; Είμαι εγώ πολύ «γενιά του '30» που προτιμώ χώμα και λιοπύρι σε τέτοια μέρη;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Είμαι εγώ πολύ «γενιά του '30» που προτιμώ χώμα και λιοπύρι σε τέτοια μέρη;


Ναι (όπου «πολύ» = _too_ much). :)


----------



## Marinos (Dec 3, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ναι (όπου «πολύ» = _too_ much). :)



Μα αυτό εννοούσα έτσι κι αλλιώς! :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2014)

Ο Μάνος Στεφανίδης έχει διαφορετική, πολύ θετική άποψη για την τέχνη του ψηφιδωτού της Αμφίπολης:

Είναι γνωστό ότι δεν σώθηκε η μεγάλη ζωγραφική της κλασικής εποχής και ότι την γνωρίζουμε έμμεσα από τα ρωμαϊκά αντίγραφά της στην Πομπηία και αλλού. Το ψηφιδωτό της Αμφίπολης αποτελεί πρωτότυπη ανάπλαση ενός γνωστού στην αρχαιότητα μορφοπλαστικού θέματος και παράλληλα ένα μοναδικό εικαστικό επίτευγμα και λόγω μεγέθους και λόγω αισθητικής ποιότητας. Κερδίσαμε ένα συνταρακτικό έργο - προπομπό του κουατροτσέντο. Όσο και να είναι σημαντικό το ψηφιδωτό του Γνώσιου στην Πέλλα με την σκηνή του κινηγιού, η πολυχρωματική ζωγραφική της Αμφίπολης υπερβαίνει κάθε προηγούμενο: δυναμική αντίστιξη θερμών και ψυχρών χρωμάτων, φωτοσκίαση στα πρόσωπα ώστε να αποδοθεί ο όγκος, υψηλός συμβολισμός του σκότους με τα μπλε και του φωτός με τα πορτοκαλιά, χρήση συμπληρωματικών χρωμάτων, απαράμιλλη αίσθηση του μομέντουμ με τα άλογα που ορμάνε εμπρός και τους τροχούς που κινούνται προοπτικά προς τον θεατή. Η στιγμή της αρπαγής αποκρυσταλλώνεται στην αιωνιότητα. Κατ´ ουσίαν το θέμα αυτό συμβολίζει την αρχετυπική πάλη ανάμεσα το άρρεν και το θήλυ, την πρόσκαιρη επιβολή του ανδρικού ίμερου και την τελική δικαίωση της γυναίκας. Η Περσεφόνη σταθερά θα επιστρέφει από το χαρώνειο ταξίδι της. Γι αυτο κι είναι τόσο δημοφιλής η σκηνή στη τέχνη του μπαρόκ (Ρούμπενς, Ρέμπραντ, Μπερνίνι, Λετρουά, κλπ...). Το ανάλογο στην χριστιανική εικονογραφία είναι η εις Άδου κάθοδος του Χριστού, ο θάνατος και η ανάσταση. Η παρηγοριά μέσα από τη μεταφυσική, το μυστικό των Ελευσινίων μυστηρίων. Οι θεοί, βλέπετε, μπορούν να μπαινοβγαίνουν στο κάτω κόσμο κατά βούληση ενώ οι θνητοί π.χ. ο Ορφέας και η Ευρυδίκη, υποτάσσονται σε μια διαφορετική μοίρα. 

ΥΓ. 1 Είναι προφανής ο διάλογος της Αμφίπολης με τον κιβωτιόσχημο τάφο της Περσεφόνης στη Βεργίνα, η μεταφορά απο τον "ιμπρεσιονισμό" του φρέσκο στον "πουιντιγισμό" του μωσαϊκού. Αλλά και οι σχεδιαστικές νόρμες των ζωγράφων Νικόμαχου και Φιλόξενου. Το κεφάλι του Ερμή έχει ανάλογο πλάσιμο με τον "αναγεννησιακό" πολεμιστή του τύμβου των Λευκαδίων. Η ζωγραφική του Πιέρο ντέλλα Φραντσέσκα ξεκινάει από την κλασική Ελλάδα. Η ζωγραφική της Αμφίπολης κείται σε ένα συμβολικό μεταίχμιο. Και γι αυτό είναι τόσο σημαντική. 

ΥΓ. 2 Επιστημονική γνώση χωρίς μια στάλα ενόρασης καταντά ξερή γραφειοκρατία. Ωραία με την ανάλυση, πότε θα προχωρήσουμε στην σύνθεση;

ΥΓ. 3 Άλλοι σκάβουν και βρίσκουν πετρέλαιο. Η ευλογία και η κατάρα αυτού του τόπου είναι ότι όπου κι αν σκάψουμε, εξορύσσουμε ομορφιά... Και το κάλλος είναι πάντα επικίνδυνο.

ΥΓ. Costas Αυτό το του Γνώσιου πρέπει να γίνει του Γνώσιος, υποθέτω.


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2014)

Βρήκα άλλα δυο του κείμενα για την Αμφίπολη, συγκεκριμένα για τις καρυάτιδες. [1][2]


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Να σας πω όμως, αυτό το γκαζόν με τα πλακάκια σας άρεσε; Είμαι εγώ πολύ «γενιά του '30» που προτιμώ χώμα και λιοπύρι σε τέτοια μέρη;



ΚΑΤΩ Η ΖΕΣΤΗ ΚΙ Η ΣΚΟΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΧΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΥΣ ΧΩΡΟΥΣ!
Έχω βαρεθεί να πηγαίνω να δω αρχαία και να χρειάζομαι μπάνιο μετά για να φύγει το στρώμα λάσπης από ιδρώτα και σκόνη, να παθαίνω ηλίαση κι εγκάυματα ντάλα μεσημέρι κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2014)

Τώρα ζωντανά: Ανασκαφές στα Νεκροταφεία της Πύδνας (Ματθ. Μπέσιος, Αθ. Αθανασιάδου)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2014)

Με μπόλικο νερό και λίγη ανοχή στην έννοια μάρμαρα, ένα εντυπωσιακό βιντεάκι για την ιστορία του ηφαιστείου της Σαντορίνης:


----------



## Marinos (Dec 6, 2014)

Τι ωραίο! Από μικρός περιμένω τη στιγμή που θα πάρω το πλοίο για Σαντορίνη μόλις έχω ακούσει την είδηση ότι ξαναξύπνησε το ηφαίστειο... :)

Κρίμα που έχει κάτι μικρολαθάκια στα αγγλικά: cover αντί covered, quite αντί quiet, και προς το τέλος if it were volcanic eruption... would have enough energy... (αντί για If there were a volcanic eruption... it would have...).


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2014)

Μικρολαθάκι το rebuilted αντί για rebuilt; Δεν θα το έλεγα, κι όντως κρίμα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2014)

*Sending Putin the Elgin Marbles is barmy, but it's what makes Britain great*
That a museum is free to flout government policy towards Russia is immensely good news 
By Boris Johnson | The Daily Telegraph 08 Dec 2014

[...]
If you were Putin, you might feel that this was a decidedly friendly gesture from the British Government – a calculated thawing in relations, an olive branch.

And there, I think, Putin would be completely wrong. I don’t believe for a minute that the Government plotted to send Ilissus to Russia. This is not an act of state; this is not some serpentine piece of British diplomacy, a surreptitious little bit of détente. This is what it looks like – a moderate shambles, in which the trustees of a national museum have taken a decision, at the urging of their flamboyant and enterprising director, which simply does not cohere with British foreign policy. And the decision, therefore, is all the more glorious – and all the more correct.

The idea of sending a piece of the Elgin Marbles to the Hermitage did not need to be cleared by government. The British Museum did not obtain prior government approval – and in that simple fact you have the difference between Britain and so many other countries on earth, and especially Russia. This is not a tyranny. We do not have power located in one place. We have and we protect an idea of cultural, artistic and intellectual freedom – and that is of immense economic value to this country.

We have more live-music venues in London than any other city on earth; we have twice as many theatres as Paris, and we will soon produce more TV and feature films than New York or even Los Angeles. One of the reasons for that global success is that politicians, by and large, do not interfere – except to encourage.

Can you imagine any other country where a national museum could take such a politically charged decision, without government knowledge and acquiescence? Greece? France? Russia? Don’t make me laugh. [...]


Περίληψη στα ελληνικά:
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231369304


----------



## SBE (Dec 8, 2014)

Ένα από τα ταλέντα της πένας του Μπόρις είναι οι σαπουνόφουσκες για την τόνωση του εθνικού αισθήματος.


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2014)

Η Ακρόπολη σε lego στο Μουσείο Ακρόπολης (στα γαλλικά)


----------



## pidyo (Jan 4, 2015)

Πάλι δεν πρόκειται για ακριβώς «τούτα εδώ» τα μάρμαρα αλλά ας είναι: 

Παγανιστικό μαγικό φυλαχτό με καρκινική επιγραφή και παράδοξη εικονογραφία, Πάφος 5ος - 6ος αι. μ.Χ. 

Ακριβώς η ίδια καρκινική επιγραφή, με ιουδαϊκές επικλήσεις, ονόματα αγγέλων και ακατάληπτες μαγικές λέξεις, σε μακροσκελή μαγική επιγραφή από την Οξύρρυγχο.


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2015)

Συγνώμη, δεν βλέπω πώς το Ιεαωβαφρενεμουνοθιλαρικριφιαευεαιφιρκιφαλιθονυομενερφα σημαίνει “Iahweh is the bearer of the secret name, the lion of Re secure in his shrine.” Εκτός κι αν η επιγραφή είναι ελληνική ως προς το αλφάβητο αλλά ξενική ως προς τη γλώσσα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2015)

Μάλλον έχει μικρές ή μεγαλύτερες αλλαγές ή συντομογραφίες για να γίνεται καρκινική. Το Ιεαωβα = Ιαχβέ είναι προφανές (...). Εκείνο το κριφια θυμίζει κρύφιο, μυστικό. Το θονύομεν στο τέλος θα μπορούσε να είναι παραλλαγή του θύομεν και να έχει σχέση με θυσιαστήριο, shrine, το κιφάλι πριν από το θύομεν να είναι κεφαλή (του λιονταριού του Ρε/Ρα, υποθέτω) κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 4, 2015)

Ε, τότε δεν είναι κανονική καρκινική. Για να είναι καρκινική γραφή θα πρέπει να είναι κανονικές λέξεις σε κανονική γλώσσα. Με συντομογραφίες και αναγραμματισμούς κάνεις ό,τι καρκινικό θέλεις.


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2015)

Για μένα, μέχρις αποδείξεως του εναντίου (και όχι το αντίστροφο), αυτό το πράμα, καρκινικό ξεκαρκινικό, ουδεμία σχέση έχει με την ελληνική γλώσσα.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 5, 2015)

Inscription written in Greek ≠ Greek inscription. 

Τώρα για το πώς προέκυψε η μετάφραση ομολογώ ότι θα πρέπει να το ψάξω γιατί δεν ξέρω τη γλώσσα. Σημιτικά ξέρει κανείς;


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2015)

The amulet contains a Greek inscription, => The amulet contains a non-Greek inscription in Greek alphabet
an inscription, written in Greek => an inscription, written in Greek alphabet but in a non-Greek language
Although the translation doesn’t read as a palindrome, the original ancient Greek text does. => "ancient Greek text" my ass.

Ο κ. Owen Jarus, Live Science Contributor, κατάφερε να γράψει ένα άρθρο που δυσφημεί το περιοδικό του. Κατάφερε να γράψει ένα άρθρο που για το 99% των αναγνωστών του, οι οποίοι δεν γνωρίζουν ελληνικά, αποτελεί διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων. Κατάφερε να γράψει ένα άρθρο που αποσιωπά, λόγω δικής του παχυλής άγνοιας, υποθέτω, μιαν από τις κύριες πληροφορίες που παρέχει το εύρημα για το ευρύ κοινό (εννοείται πως οι ειδικοί το γνώριζαν ανέκαθεν): ότι δηλ. έχουμε ένα παράδειγμα χρήσης του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου για μια μη ελληνική γλώσσα. Σκεφτείτε μόνο η επιγραφή να ήταν σε μιαν άλλη, άγνωστη σε μας εδώ, γραφή, και η γλώσσα της το ίδιο, σκεφτείτε πόσο θα μας είχε "διαφωτίσει" το άρθρο...

Προσέξτε το μπάχαλο που προκαλεί το άρθρο στα σχόλια των αναγνωστών:

Σχόλιο του Michael Dennis Rhodes · Brigham Young University

The inscription is definitely NOT Greek. The characters are Greek, but there is not a single identifiable Greek word.
A Greek equivalent of the supposed translation would be:
Ἰαε ὁ φέρων τὸ κρυπτὸν ὄνομα, ὁ λέων τοῠ Ῥή, βεβαιος ἐν τῷ ναῷ αὐτοῦ.
Or in the all capitalized inscription without spaces between words:
ΙΩΕΟΦΕΡΩΝΤΟΚΡΨΠΤΟΝΟΝΟΜΑΟΛΕΩΝΤΟΥΡΗΒΕΒΑΙΟΣΕΝΤΩΝΑΩΑΥΤΟΥ.
Hardly a palindrome.

Και ένας άλλος, που εμπιστεύεται τον αρθρογράφο, του απαντά:

Matthew Senkow · Michigan Technological University

Take a look at Chaucer. Even English spelling has changed a great deal in 600 years, is it not unsurprising that Cypriot Greek from 1500 years ago would have very different spelling and grammar? Even modern Greece didn't settle on a official standard until very recently (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_language_question).


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2015)

...
inscription written in Greeklish Semiteek


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2015)

Το χρυσό δακτυλίδι του Θησέα βγήκε από τις αποθήκες του Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου
(iefimerida)
Στην επιφάνειά του απεικονίζεται η δημοφιλής μινωική σκηνή του άλματος πάνω από ταύρο (ταυροκαθάψια), ανάμεσα σε ένα λιοντάρι και σε ένα δέντρο. Ζυγίζει 20 γραμμάρια και οι αρχαιολόγοι μετά από έρευνα το χρονολογούν στον 15ο αι. π.Χ. Ενα πραγματικό αριστούργημα που ως σήμερα δεν το είχε δει το κοινό, αφού βρισκόταν μέσα στις αποθήκες του Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου. Τώρα η δράση «Αθέατο Μουσείο» το αποκαλύπτει στο παγκόσμιο κοινό.

Στην Αίθουσα του Βωμού, κάθε δύο μήνες άγνωστες αρχαιότητες από τα σπλάχνα του μουσείου θα επιλέγονται και θα αναδύονται μέσα σε κάποια από τις αίθουσες του μουσείου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2015)

Ευχ, Κώστα!
Προσθέτω μερικές από τις φωτογραφίες που συνοδεύουν το άρθρο (του Κώστα Κατωμέρη / Eurokinissi):


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2015)

Αν ήταν τόσο πολύ σπουδαίο εύρημα, όπως λέει το άρθρο, τότε γιατί ήταν στην αποθήκη;
(η απάντηση είναι ότι δεν είναι προφανώς τόσο πολύ σπουδαίο εύρημα ώστε να εκτοπίσει τα άλλα του μουσείου)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2015)

Σχολιάζεις σαν να μην ξέρεις ότι με τα αρχαία που είναι καταχωμένα σε κιβώτια θα γέμιζαν μπόλικα μικρομεσαία αρχαιολογικά μουσεία του εξωτερικού. Ε, ναι, το Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό δεν έχει χώρο ούτε για πλάκα για να αναδεικνύει ευρήματα όπως στη φωτογραφία.


----------



## Earion (Jan 14, 2015)

Όχι. Το εύρημα ήταν πολύ σπουδαίο. Αλλά προτού εκτεθεί στις προθήκες χρειάζεται τεκμηρίωση και μελέτη. Η τεκμηρίωση ήταν ελλιπέστατη (Πώς και πού βρέθηκε εκεί που βρέθηκε; Γεννιούνται υποψίες. Θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί πλαστό), η δε μελέτη άργησε διότι, ως γνωστόν, αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα (το είχε πει παλιότερα κάποιος που πιστεύαμε ότι είχε δύναμη).


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί (πλαστό, όμως, γιατί; αφού βρέθηκε μέσα σε χώματα, απ' ό,τι λέει το άρθρο. Ποιος θα το "έπλαθε" για να το βάλει μέσα στα χώματα;) Υπάρχει ολόκληρη προθήκη στην τελευταία αίθουσα της μυκηναϊκής πτέρυγας του ΕΑΜ με σφραγιστικά δαχτυλίδια, σαφώς και υπάρχει χώρος, θα μπορούσαν να αφαιρέσουν ένα και να βάλουν αυτό, έστω εκ περιτροπής· αν το εξέθεταν εκεί, πάντως, σαφώς και θα το έδειχνα κατά προτεραιότητα στους επισκέπτες, αφού η παράσταση είναι πολύ όμορφη και αναφέρεται στα παγκοσμίως γνωστά ταυροκαθάψια, και αφού προέρχεται από την Αθήνα, ρε γαμώτο!

Προσθήκη: θα μπορούσαν ίσως επίσης, αν δεν θέλουν να το εκθέσουν μόνιμα, να το δανείσουν μόνιμα στο Μουσείο Ακρόπολης, όπου η προθήκη που αντιπροσωπεύει τη μυκηναϊκή περίοδο του "Ιερού Βράχου" περιλαμβάνει μόνο κάτι πήλινα ειδώλια και κάτι μπρούντζινα τσεκούρια, δηλ. τρίχες κατσαρές σε σχέση με τον πλούτο στον οποίον παραπέμπει το δαχτυλίδι αυτό.


----------



## Earion (Jan 14, 2015)

Costas said:


> Δεν ξέρω γιατί (πλαστό, όμως, γιατί; αφού βρέθηκε μέσα σε χώματα, απ' ό,τι λέει το άρθρο. Ποιος θα το "έπλαθε" για να το βάλει μέσα στα χώματα;



Ας πούμε οι Gilliéron, père et fils.

Πιάσε το νήμα από εδώ, και συνέχισε με αυτό, αυτό, αυτό, και αυτό (ιδίως το υποκεφάλαιο _Master Craftsmen and Master Forgers_). Γενικά η υπόθεση σηκώνει πολλή συζήτηση.

Ένα πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο για να αρχίσει κανείς είναι το Fake: the Art of Deception.



Costas said:


> Προσθήκη: θα μπορούσαν ίσως επίσης, αν δεν θέλουν να το εκθέσουν μόνιμα, να το δανείσουν μόνιμα στο Μουσείο Ακρόπολης, όπου η προθήκη που αντιπροσωπεύει τη μυκηναϊκή περίοδο του "Ιερού Βράχου" περιλαμβάνει μόνο κάτι πήλινα ειδώλια και κάτι μπρούντζινα τσεκούρια, δηλ. τρίχες κατσαρές σε σχέση με τον πλούτο στον οποίον παραπέμπει το δαχτυλίδι αυτό.



Πολύ ωραία ιδέα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2015)

Προφανώς η μόνιμη έκθεση περιλαμβάνει αυτά που το μουσείο θεωρεί σημαντικότερα. 
Μπορεί σε κάποιο άλλο μουσείο να ήταν το κεντρικό έκθεμα, αλλά δε μιλάμε για κάποιο άλλο μουσείο. 
Ομολογουμένως πάντως το μουσείο της Ακρόπολης θα μπορούσε να φιλοξενεί μερικά που δε χωράνε στο Αρχαιολογικό, γιατί όπως είναι τώρα μου φαίνεται ώρες ώρες ότι είναι απλά το μουσείο βιτρίνα αλλά το μουσείο ουσίας είναι αλλού.


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2015)

Σίγουρα είναι μεγάλη συζήτηση, Εαρίον, αλλά εδώ έχουμε ένα συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο. Επαναλαμβάνω, για να μην πελαγοδρομούμε: αν αυτό το κομμάτι βρέθηκε από εργάτες στα Αναφιώτικα μέσα σε χώματα που είχαν πέσει από εργασίες εκσκαφής που γίνονταν πάνω στην Ακρόπολη για το τότε Μουσείο Ακρόπολης, υποθέτω ότι κανείς δεν πήρε δεκάρα γι' αυτό. Αμέσως εξαφανίζεται το κίνητρο του να φτιάξεις ένα πλαστό αντικείμενο· κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια. Ακόμα και για το δίσκο της Φαιστού που λένε, λένε ότι τον έπλασαν οι ίδιοι οι αρχαιολόγοι για να τραβήξουν το ενδιαφέρον στην ανασκαφή. Πάλι δηλαδή υπάρχει ένα κίνητρο σοβαρό, που δεν υπάρχει στην περίπτωση που συζητάμε. Αν οι συνθήκες εύρεσης ήταν άλλες, αν το Μουσείο πλήρωσε αδρά για το κομμάτι κλπ. κλπ. το πράγμα ίσως αλλάζει. Αλλά ως τώρα δεν έχουμε ακούσει κάτι τέτοιο, η μόνη πηγή την οποία έχουμε είναι το άρθρο της Lifo.

Τρία σκόρπια σχόλια στα λινκ που είχες την καλοσύνη να παραπέμψεις: 
1) Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού θέλει να καταλήξει αυτός ο Lapatin (3ο λινκ), που μου φαίνεται κομφουζιονιστής και σοφιστής με την κακή έννοια. Ξεκινάει μ' έναν αβανταδόρικο τίτλο που ωδίνει όρος: Snake Goddesses, Fake Goddesses. _How forgers on Crete met the demand for Minoan antiquities_, μιλά για τα ευρήματα του Έβανς στα κουτιά μέσα στα "Temple Repositories", σε αφήνει με την εντύπωση ότι θα σου πει πως αυτά ήταν τελικά πλαστά, δεν λέει τίποτα τέτοιο, απλώς λέει ότι μετά την εύρεσή τους they were heavily restored, πετάει την πνευματωδιά για την παρατήρηση του Έβανς για το matronly bosom της μιας γυναίκας με τα φίδια (τι πάει να πει αυτό; γιατί το λέει; υπονοεί κάτι; και τι; εκτός αν το λέει απλά επειδή είναι άντρας, οπότε μαζί του) και συνεχίζει τίκτοντας μυν, ότι δηλαδή ο παγκόσμιος θαυμασμός για τα αντικείμενα αυτά γέννησε μια δίψα, μια ζήτηση για μινωικά έργα τέχνης, με αποτέλεσμα κάποιοι καλλιτέχνες-συμπληρωτές-ενδεχομένως_και_πλαστογράφοι ν' αρχίσουν να φτιάχνουν πλαστά, κυρίως 14 λέει, και να τα πουλάνε σε μουσεία, συλλέκτες κλπ. Ε, εντάξει, μεγάλη ανακάλυψη! Ξανακοιτώντας λοιπόν τον τίτλο του αρθριδίου του, γιατί λέει Forgers *on* Crete? Και γιατί *Fake* Goddesses, αφού δεν αμφισβητεί τη γνησιότητα των ευρημάτων του Έβανς; Αν πάλι το λέει γιατί αμφισβητεί τις βικτωριανές απόψεις περί προϊστορικής μητριαρχίας (η ύπαρξη Μητέρας Θεάς προϋποθέτει σώνει και καλά μητριαρχική οργάνωση; και δεν ισχύει ότι βρίσκουμε περισσότερες θεές από θεούς στη μινωική τέχνη;), αυτό δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το θέμα της κατασκευής πλαστών.

2) όσον αφορά το σφραγιστικό δαχτυλίδι που είναι γνωστό ως "δαχτυλίδι του Μίνωα" και που εκτίθεται στο Αρχ. Μουσείο Ηρακλείου, κυκλοφορεί 30σέλιδη μονογραφία για το ευρύ κοινό των εκδόσεων του ΤΑΠΑ, των Νώτας Δημοπούλου και Γιώργου Ρεθεμιωτάκη, Αθήνα 2004, όπου εξετάζεται ανάμεσα στ' άλλα τόσο η περιπετειώδης ιστορία της εύρεσης του αντικειμένου, της κατοπινής εξαφάνισής του και της επανεύρεσης και έκθεσής του στο Μουσείο, όσο και το ζήτημα της γνησιότητάς του από τεχνική άποψη. Οι συγγραφείς καταλήγουν πως είναι γνήσιο.

3) στο πέμπτο λινκ σου, του Μετροπόλιταν, που αφορά τους Ζιλλιερόν, διάβασα την εξής φράση: "Gilliéron _fils_ continued to make and sell reproductions until his death in 1939, but the Metropolitan moved steadily away from acquiring replicas until the practice was abandoned entirely in favor of original works of art", και μ' έπιασε σύγκρυο...Μακάρι να συνέχιζαν τα μεγάλα αμερικάνικα μουσεία με τα πολλά λεφτά ν' αγοράζουν εξαιρετικής ποιότητας αντίγραφα και να μην πέρναγαν στην αγορά προϊόντων λαθρανασκαφής!


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2015)

(Ας πάνε στον Gilliéron arrière-petit-fils να τους φτιάξει ένα αντίγραφο)

Επιστροφή από τις ΗΠΑ βυζαντινού χειρογράφου ανεκτίμητης αξίας στην Ελλάδα
(Καθημερινή)
«Μισό αιώνα μετά την αφαίρεσή του από την Ιερά Μονή Διονυσίου του Αγίου Όρους, ένα ακόμη ανεκτίμητης αξίας, εξαιρετικής ομορφιάς και τεχνικής, βυζαντινό χειρόγραφο βρίσκεται καθοδόν προς την πατρίδα του», όπως σημειώνεται σε σχετική ανακοίνωση.

Γνωστό ως «Μηνολόγιον Σεπτεμβρίου» και αποδιδόμενο στον Συμεών Μεταφραστή, το βυζαντινό χειρόγραφο, που χρονολογείται περί το 1050, αποτελείται από 266 φύλλα περγαμηνής, όπου εξιστορούνται οι βίοι των Αγίων που εορτάζονται κατά τον μήνα Σεπτέμβριο και φέρει διάκοσμο με στιλβωμένο χρυσό.

Μετά από πολύμηνες προσπάθειες και συνεργασία της ελληνικής πρεσβείας στην Ουάσιγκτον και του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού με τις αμερικανικές Αρχές για την ταυτοποίησή του, η διοίκηση του Πανεπιστημίου Duke, «με μία χειρονομία που επιδεικνύει σεβασμό στην προστασία των αντικειμένων πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς», τονίζεται χαρακτηριστικά, «αλλά και ένα υψηλό ηθικό πρότυπο, συμφώνησε να παραδώσει στις αμερικανικές Αρχές το χειρόγραφο, όταν ειδοποιήθηκε ότι αναζητείται από τις ελληνικές Αρχές ως κλαπέν. Οι αμερικανικές Αρχές στη συνέχεια παρέδωσαν αυθημερόν το βυζαντινό κειμήλιο στην πρεσβεία της Ελλάδας στην Ουάσιγκτον».

Ο πρέσβης της Ελλάδας στις ΗΠΑ, Χρίστος Παναγόπουλος, εξέφρασε τις θερμές ευχαριστίες της Ελληνικής Πολιτείας, τόσο προς το πανεπιστημιακό αυτό ανώτατο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα των ΗΠΑ, όσο και στις αρμόδιες αμερικανικές Αρχές «για τον επαγγελματισμό τους και την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση που επέδειξαν στο αίτημα της Ελλάδας».

Σύμφωνα με την πρεσβεία της Ελλάδας στην Ουάσιγκτον, «ο επαναπατρισμός των θραυσμάτων της ελληνικής ιστορίας, τα οποία κατά κανόνα αποτελούν και έργα υψηλής αισθητικής, συνιστά προτεραιότητα και σταθερό προσανατολισμό για την Ελληνική Πολιτεία και τις Αρχές της στο εξωτερικό. Ο αγώνας για την επιστροφή τους στην πατρίδα μας είναι διαρκής και δυσχερής, αλλά στέφεται με επιτυχία, ιδίως, όταν υπάρχει άψογη συνεργασία των ελληνικών και αμερικανικών Αρχών, όπως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση».


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το λιβάνισμα στο Ντιουκ. Αφού τους ενημέρωσαν οι αρχές ότι πρόκειται για κλοπιμαίο, δεν είχαν άλλh επιλογή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2015)

Πεντακομματικός ο τάφος στην Αμφίπολη...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2015)

Πλούσιο το ρεπορτάζ της Καθημερινής για τους νεκρούς στην Αμφίπολη, με πολύ φωτογραφικό υλικό (εδώ).


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2015)

Δεν βρέθηκαν δόντια, εκτός από μία *τερηδονισμένη *ρίζα ...

Τερηδουνίζουμι, Μήτσο μ', τερηδουνίζουμι ... :twit:


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2015)

Earion said:


> Δεν βρέθηκαν δόντια, εκτός από μία *τερηδονισμένη *ρίζα ...
> 
> Τερηδουνίζουμι, Μήτσο μ', τερηδουνίζουμι ... :twit:



Αμοναχός ή μι του ταίρι σ'; Γιατί τότινες ταιρηδουνίζισι (από το _ταιρηδονίζομαι_). 

Τη Δόνα Τερηδόνα κουτουπών'ς;


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2015)

Και η διάγνωση από φίλο αρχαιολόγο ήταν: οικογενειακός τάφος Ρωμαίων, με ολίγο από καμένους Μακεδόνες με ιπποθυσίες.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2015)

Την ίδια ώρα στους γείτονες...
http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150120/ncomms6895/full/ncomms6895.html
www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-30888767


----------



## Earion (Jan 22, 2015)

Μωρέ μπράβο τους! Βουλωμένο γράμμα διαβάζουν! ;):twit:


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2015)

Σε πρωινή βιβλιοθηκική ανασκαφή βρήκα τυχαία το βιβλιαράκι του Μόσχου Οτατζή (του μακαρίτη άντρα της Περιστέρη) στο οποίο αναφερόμουνα το καλοκαίρι (αδύνατον με το Search Thread να εντοπίσω τη συγκεκριμένη ανάρτηση βάσει της λέξης "Οτατζή", το δε Google Search μού βρίσκει το "Οτατζή" αλλά με πηγαίνει στο νήμα γενικά, όχι στην ανάρτηση):

Μόσχος Οτατζής, _1. Εγνατία Οδός: Από την Αμφίπολη στους Φιλίππους 2. Χαρακτηρισμοί και παρονομασίες Αθηναίων πολιτικών του 4ου π.Χ. αιώνα_, Δημοτική Βιβλιοθήκη Καβάλας, 1996, 120 σελίδες.

Π.χ. Δημοσθένης: ρωποπερπερήθρα :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2015)

Costas said:


> ... (αδύνατον με το Search Thread να εντοπίσω τη συγκεκριμένη ανάρτηση βάσει της λέξης "Οτατζή", το δε Google Search μού βρίσκει το "Οτατζή" αλλά με πηγαίνει στο νήμα γενικά, όχι στην ανάρτηση)...



Το ποστ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3906-Σε-τούτα-εδώ-τα-μάρμαρα&p=227862&viewfull=1#post227862

Το κόλπο: 


Zazula said:


> H λύση: Βάζεις το γκουγκλ να σ' το δείξει απ' την κας του (_Cached_)...



Η εικονογράφηση: για να βρούμε την προσωρινά αποθηκευμένη σελίδα (cached, από την γκουγκλοκάσα), πατάμε στο βελάκι που δείχνει προς τα κάτω και φαίνεται μέσα στον κύκλο:


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2015)

Α, ωραία, ευχαριστώ! Όπου διαπίστωσα ότι πως είχα πια ξεχάσει, όταν έγραφα το καλοκαίρι την ανάρτηση, πως το βιβλιαράκι περιείχε και τις παρονομασίες, καθότι το είχα αγοράσει για να διαβάσω τα της Εγνατίας, που με ενδιέφεραν πιο άμεσα!

Η διαφορά που βλέπω είναι ότι αν κάνω search μέσα από τη λεξιλογία, το γκούγκλ βρίσκει τη λέξη που ψάχνω, με πάει στην ίδια σελίδα του νήματος που με πάει και η δική σου μέθοδος, daeman, (page 65), αλλά εκεί δεν υπάρχει η συγκεκριμένη ανάρτηση. Ενώ έτσι όπως το γράφεις πρέπει να κάνω αναζήτηση κατευθείαν στο γούγλη αλλά να γράψω το γνωστό site:lexilogia.gr, οπότε μου δείχνει την ίδια page 65 αλλά αυτή τη φορά, αν κλικάρω το σύνδεσμο, βρίσκω στη σελίδα την ανάρτηση. Τώρα, γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό, δεν ξέρω. Δυστυχώς αυτό τρώει πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο για την αναζήτηση: αντί να πάω στην καρτέλα της Λέξι και να γράψω "Οτατζή" πρέπει να πάω στην καρτέλα του γούγλη και να γράψω "Οτατζή site:lexilogia.gr". 17 ολόκληροι χαρακτήρες περισσότεροι...


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2015)

...
Αγνόησε τον αριθμό σελίδας, Κώστα, γιατί αυτός εξαρτάται από τις ρυθμίσεις του καθενός στη Λέξι (πώς γίνεται; έτσι). Σ' εμένα π.χ., επειδή έχω ρυθμίσει να φαίνονται 20 ποστ ανά σελίδα νήματος (και μάλιστα ανάποδα, με τα πιο πρόσφατα να εμφανίζονται πάνω, η παραξενιά μου), οι αριθμοί σελίδας που μου εμφανίζει είναι αλλού γι' αλλού.




Costas said:


> ... Δυστυχώς αυτό τρώει πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο για την αναζήτηση: αντί να πάω στην καρτέλα της Λέξι και να γράψω "Οτατζή" πρέπει να πάω στην καρτέλα του γούγλη και να γράψω "Οτατζή site:lexilogia.gr". 17 ολόκληροι χαρακτήρες περισσότεροι...



Αυτό ξαναπές το, γιατί εγώ το πήρα απόφαση κι έπαψα να το ζητώ κάτι χρόνια τώρα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2015)

Συμφωνώ και το ξέρω, αλλά, όπως και να το κάνουμε, σ' έναν τέτοιου είδους ιστότοπο το να τρέχει η αναζήτηση απρόσκοπτα είναι ό,τι πιο σημαντικό. Και δεν μιλάω για τους φίλους και μυημένους.

Επίσης, αν δεν δουλεύει κάτι, το πιο σωστό είναι να αφαιρείται τελείως, γιατί αλλιώς αυτός που το τρέχει και δεν ξέρει ότι δεν δουλεύει, τι εντύπωση αποκομίζει;...και αν ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα είναι διαπιστωμένο εδώ και τρία χρόνια και δεν αντιμετωπίζεται, ποιο είναι το συμπέρασμα;


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2015)

Ο Σύλλογος Φίλων του Ιστορικού Αρχείου της Αρχαιολογικής Υπηρεσίας διοργανώνει διαλέξεις για το 2014-2015 (το ξέρω θετικά...). Ενημερωθείτε γι' αυτές στο μπλογκ του και στη σελίδα του στο Facebook.


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2015)

...ου μην αλλά και για τους χημικούς του φόρουμ, αν σας ενδιαφέρει το γυαλί (Μουσείο Ισθμίας, γυάλινες τοιχογραφίες από τις Κεχρεές)


----------



## Earion (Feb 26, 2015)

*Με σφυριά και ηλεκτρικά πριόνια, μαχητές του ISIS καταστρέφουν αρχαιότητες του μουσείου της Μοσούλης*


----------



## Costas (Feb 26, 2015)

Όταν το είδα αυτό νωρίτερα στις ειδήσεις, θυμήθηκα πως όταν ήμουν μικρός ήθελα να γίνω και καλά ασσυριολόγος, και σκέφτηκα "σκέψου να 'χα γίνει και να 'βλεπα αυτές τις σκηνές"...Σκέψου τους αρχαιολόγους...μετά το Μουσείο της Βαγδάτης το 2003, τώρα αυτό, παλιότερα οι Βούδες του Αφγανιστάν...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 27, 2015)

Πόνεσε η ψυχή μου και ξεστόμισα αρκετές κατάρες που δεν είναι πρέπον να μεταφέρω εδώ, όμως εύχομαι ολόψυχα να πραγματοποιηθούν.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 3, 2015)

Η Περιστέρη χρειάζεται χρόνο για τη μελέτη του μνημείου της Αμφίπολης και καταγγέλλει τον επικοινωνιακό θόρυβο που αναγκάστηκε να υποστεί. Απρόθυμα, βεβαίως, βεβαίως. Και καλοπιάνει τον νέο υπουργό, για καλό και για κακό. 

Αλλά αυτά είναι last year. Η Πύδνα θα είναι η νέα Αμφίπολη. Του χρόνου βλέπουμε.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 3, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Η Πύδνα θα είναι η νέα Αμφίπολη. Του χρόνου βλέπουμε.



!!!
Μα είναι δυνατόν, η Μακεδονία να είναι σπαρμένη από τέτοια ταφικά μνημεία και να μην το ξέρει κανένας μέχρι τώρα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2015)

_Eνα μοναδικό για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα μνημείο_

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Μοναδικό μού έμαθαν στο σχολείο ότι είναι ένα κάτι απ' το οποίο βρίσκουμε μόνο ένα. Φαίνεται όμως ότι τα ελληνικά μνημεία ξεπερνούν αυτόν τον κανόνα.[/FONT]


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2015)

Διάλεξη (1h5min) των ανασκαφέων Ματθαίου Μπέσιου και Αθηνάς Αθανασιάδου στο Cotsen Hall της Αμερικανικής Σχολής Κλασσικών Σπουδών στην Αθήνα, στις 4 Δεκεμβρίου 2014, για το συγκεκριμένο μνημείο. Αν βεβαίως επιτρέπεται να ανακαλύπτονται μνημεία στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 3, 2015)

Costas said:


> Διάλεξη (1h5min) των ανασκαφέων Ματθαίου Μπέσιου και Αθηνάς Αθανασιάδου στο Cotsen Hall της Αμερικανικής Σχολής Κλασσικών Σπουδών στην Αθήνα, στις 4 Δεκεμβρίου 2014, για το συγκεκριμένο μνημείο


... και όχι μόνο: παρουσιάζονται ευρήματα από το σύνολο των νεκροταφείων της Πύδνας, εν πολλοίς άγνωστα ακόμη και σε ειδικούς. Η βόρεια Πιερία αποτελεί ένα από τα πιο άγνωστα αρχαιολογικά τοπία της Ελλάδας με πλουσιότατο υλικό από νεκροταφεία όλων των εποχών· το προϊστορικό νεκροταφείο του Μακρύγιαλου, για παράδειγμα, αποτελεί έναν από τα πιο εκτεταμένα νεκροταφεία του ελλαδικού χώρου. Και είναι κρίμα που το υλικό αυτό βρίσκεται διάσπαρτο σε λογής λογής αποθήκες, στις οποίες ελάχιστοι έχουν πρόσβαση. Είναι από τα σημεία που ένα τοπικό μουσείο δικαιολογείται απολύτως. Απ' όσο ξέρω, έχει εγκριθεί η δημιουργία ενός ψευτομουσείου, μιας επισκέψιμης αρχαιολογικής αποθήκης, που ασφαλώς δεν θεραπεύει με επάρκεια το κενό. 

Ευχαριστούμε, είχα δει το λινκ για τη ζωντανή μετάδοση της διάλεξης αλλά δεν λειτουργούσε.


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2015)

Είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν λειτουργούσε; Γιατί έχει την ιδιαιτερότητα, αν το πατήσεις και δεν το έχουν ανοίξει ακόμα, να νομίζεις ότι είναι σε σταντμπάι και ότι μόλις ξεκινήσει η ομιλία, θα αρχίσεις να το βλέπεις. Στην πραγματικότητα, αν δεν ξεκινήσει αμέσως (μιλάμε βέβαια να έχει φτάσει η προγραμματισμένη ώρα της μετάδοσης), η θεραπεία είναι να το πατάς συνέχεια, κατά πολύ πυκνά διαστήματα, να το επανενεργοποιείς δηλαδή συνεχώς. Είναι ελάττωμα αυτό, αλλά έτσι είναι. Την είχα πατήσει δυο-τρεις φορές στην αρχή και αδρανούσα περιμένοντας ότι θ' αρχίσω να βλέπω, και πέρναγε ένα πεντάλεπτο, και τελικά ξαναπάταγα απ' την αρχή και ανακάλυπτα ότι η ομιλία είχε αρχίσει από αρκετά λεπτά. Εγώ πάντως τη συγκεκριμένη ομιλία την είχα παρακολουθήσει λάιβ, γι' αυτό δυσπιστώ σ' αυτό που λες.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 4, 2015)

Costas said:


> Εγώ πάντως τη συγκεκριμένη ομιλία την είχα παρακολουθήσει λάιβ, γι' αυτό δυσπιστώ σ' αυτό που λες.


Καλά κάνεις, δεν το έγραψα σωστά. Αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν είχα προλάβει το λάιβ, και φυσικά το λινκ της ζωντανής μετάδοσης δεν λειτουργούσε (μετά το πέρας της διάλεξης). Δεν είχα πάρει είδηση ότι το ανέβασαν μετά.


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2015)

Α, κατάλαβα. Τις διαλέξεις τις ανεβάζουν εκ των υστέρων *όλες*, μετά από μια-δυο βδομάδες.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 4, 2015)

Συνεχίζουμε...
*Αμφίπολη: «Ο λέων δεν ήταν ποτέ στην κορυφή του λόφου Καστά»*


> Η ανασκαφή μπορεί να τελείωσε όμως το θέμα της Αμφίπολης συνεχίζει να απασχολεί την επιστημονική κοινότητα, τόσο λόγω των χειρισμών της προηγούμενης ηγεσίας του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού όσο και των ανακοινώσεων της ανασκαφικής ομάδας, καθώς -όπως τονίζουν έμπειροι αρχαιολόγοι- οι υποθέσεις εργασίας παρουσιάστηκαν ως δεδομένα.
> 
> Μέσα σε αυτό το κλίμα αίσθηση προκαλούν οι δηλώσεις στο Έθνος του διευθυντή Αρχαιολογικών Έργων-Μελετών Γεωλογίας και Παλαιολογίας της Εφορείας Παλαιοανθρωπολογίας-Σπηλαιολογίας και μέλους της Διεπιστημονικής Ομάδας της ανασκαφής στο ταφικό μνημείο της Αμφίπολης, Ευάγγελου Καμπούρογλου.
> 
> ...



Μια παρατήρηση προς αδμινιστράτορες: δεν θα έπρεπε κάποια στιγμή να αυτονομηθεί το νήμα της Αμφίπολης; Τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Μια παρατήρηση προς αδμινιστράτορες: δεν θα έπρεπε κάποια στιγμή να αυτονομηθεί το νήμα της Αμφίπολης; Τι λέτε;



Θα συσκεφτούμε.


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2015)

Εγώ μοδεράτορας δεν είμαι, αλλά θα πω τη γνώμη μου γιατί το θέμα με ενδιαφέρει. Η πολυνηματία είναι βάσανο. Προτιμώ τα αρχαιολογικά σε ένα νήμα.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 4, 2015)

nickel said:


> Θα συσκεφτούμε.





Costas said:


> Εγώ μοδεράτορας δεν είμαι, αλλά θα πω τη γνώμη μου γιατί το θέμα με ενδιαφέρει. Η πολυνηματία είναι βάσανο. Προτιμώ τα αρχαιολογικά σε ένα νήμα.



Ας ανοίξουμε ένα σχετικό νήμα να το κουβεντιάσουμε.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 4, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Μια παρατήρηση προς αδμινιστράτορες: δεν θα έπρεπε κάποια στιγμή να αυτονομηθεί το νήμα της Αμφίπολης; Τι λέτε;



Δεν μου πέφτει λόγος, αλλά έχω μια ουσιαστική και μια μεταμοντέρνα αντίρρηση. Η ουσιαστική είναι ότι με την αυτονόμηση της συζήτησης περί την Αμφίπολη η Λεξιλογία θα υπέκυπτε στη μόδα, στο κυρίαρχο αφήγημα της θεώρησης του μνημείου ως κάτι διαφορετικού και υπερέχοντος από τα υπόλοιπα «μάρμαρα». Η μεταμοντέρνα είναι ότι η Αμφίπολη καταναλώθηκε ως επικοινωνιακό προΐόν, είχε τα δεκαπέντε λεπτά δημοσιότητας που της αναλογούσαν και δεν προβλέπεται να προκαλέσει πλέον τον θόρυβο που προκάλεσε το καλοκαίρι και το φθινόπωρο του 2014.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Μια παρατήρηση προς αδμινιστράτορες: δεν θα έπρεπε κάποια στιγμή να αυτονομηθεί το νήμα της Αμφίπολης; Τι λέτε;



Θα ήταν χρήσιμο αν είχαμε ένα υπο-υποφόρουμ για αρχαιολογικά θέματα; Με αρχικό βήμα νήμα «καρφωμένο» που να κατευθύνει σε περιεχόμενα νήματα; Γενικότερα, θα ήταν χρήσιμο αν δημιουργούσαμε κάποια υποφόρουμ των γενικών συζητήσεων;


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2015)

Όχι. 
(μονολεκτική απάντηση)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2015)

Θα μπορούσες να εξηγήσεις την άποψή σου; Επειδή μάλλον τείνουμε να πιστεύουμε πως θα ήταν χρήσιμη και μια παράλληλη οργάνωση δεύτερου επιπέδου.


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2015)

Συμφωνώ με το 816. Όλα τα αρχαιολογικά σε ένα μέρος. Άλλωστε όπως και να το κάνουμε, ο σκοπός του φόρουμ δεν είναι αρχαιολογία (ή η κινηματογραφολογία ή τα πολιτικά, για να μη λέτε ότι με τα αρχαία έχω πρόβλημα). 
Κι αφού δεν αυτονομήθηκε το νήμα μέχρι τώρα, δε χρειάζεται να αυτονομηθεί άλλο. 
Αλλά με μια πιο αποτελεσματική αναζήτηση θα συμφωνούσα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 4, 2015)

Εγώ κλίνω προς το ναι. Αν και δεν μου αρέσει η ιδέα της ατέλειωτης αυτονόμησης, όταν ανοίγει κάποιος να διαβάσει ένα γενικό νήμα αρχαιολογίας και οι 20 από τις 80 σελίδες (τυχαία νούμερα) είναι αφιερωμένες σε ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα ίσως είναι ενοχλητικό. Μπορεί να εμποδίζει τον αναγνώστη να παρακολουθήσει καινούργιες δημοσιεύσεις που είναι άσχετες με αυτό το θέμα. Αξίζει ή δεν αξίζει τον θόρυβο που δημιούργησε, καλώς ή κακώς, ήταν ένα θέμα που απασχόλησε πολύ την Ελλάδα -και όχι μόνο-, ειπώθηκαν πολλά και για το οποίο έχουμε πολλές πληροφορίες. Ίσως να ήταν πρακτικό να βρίσκονται όλα αυτά συγκεντρωμένα σε ένα ξεχωριστό νήμα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2015)

...
+1. 

Άλλωστε, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να διαγραφούν από αυτό το νήμα εάν πάνε σε άλλο.


----------



## Costas (Mar 5, 2015)

Ο Αχελώος έφτασε, τριμούστακος, στη βόρεια Γαλλία! (Le Figaro)
Δεν καταλαβαίνω ωστόσο τι ακριβώς θέλει να πει με την επιχρύσωση του αγγείου. Επιχρυσωμένα κεραμικά αγγεία, κάποια μάλιστα ευτελή, έχουμε και στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2015)

...
Acropolis Virtual Tour - Εικονική Περιήγηση στην Ακρόπολη

Η Εικονική Περιήγηση στα μνημεία της Ακρόπολης είναι μία διαδικτυακή εφαρμογή που επιτρέπει τη διερεύνηση του αρχαιολογικού χώρου με διαδραστικό τρόπο.


----------



## Earion (Mar 22, 2015)

* Πλήθη συρρέουν στο Λέστερ για την επαναταφή του Ριχάρδου του Γ΄*

Χιλιάδες άτομα καταφτάνουν στο Λέστερ για την επαναταφή του βρετανού βασιλιά Ριχάρδου του Γ΄. Η νεκρική πομπή θα περάσει από διάφορα σημεία του Λέστερ που σχετίζονται με τον θρυλικό Βρετανό βασιλιά, ο οποίος πέθανε το 1485 κατά τη διάρκεια μάχης. Η επαναταφή του Ριχάρδου του Γ΄ θα γίνει την Πέμπτη σε τελετή που θα γίνει στον καθεδρικό ναό του Λέστερ.

[...]

Συνέχεια στο νήμα:
Η επαναταφή του Ριχάρδου Γ΄
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15825-Η-επαναταφή-του-Ριχάρδου-Γ΄


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2015)

Αρχαιοφύλακες: «Οχι» στην ελεύθερη είσοδο σε μουσεία και αρχαιολογικούς χώρους
Απορρίπτουν μέτρο της λίστας Βαρουφάκη
(Τα Νέα)
«Δεν καταλαβαίνουμε πώς θα προκύψει αύξηση των εσόδων των Μουσείων και Αρχαιολογικών χώρων, όταν ανακοινώνεται ότι μία Κυριακή το μήνα, για όλη τη θερινή περίοδο καθώς επίσης και πολλές Κυριακές κατά την χειμερινή περίοδο, θα είναι ελεύθερη η είσοδος για όλους τους επισκέπτες» αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή της η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Υπαλλήλων Φυλάξεως Αρχαιοτήτων, σημειώνοντας: «Αυτό ακριβώς είχε ισχύσει επί πολλά χρόνια κατά το παρελθόν και επειδή το Δημόσιο έχανε τεράστια ποσά, είχε καταργηθεί και με δικές μας παρεμβάσεις».


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2015)

Ερασιτεχνισμοί...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 3, 2015)

Αύξηση των εσόδων; Μείωση θα προκύψει, αλλά εγώ το βρίσκω υπέροχο -ή μάλλον απαραίτητο- μέτρο. Πολλές χώρες* έχουν μουσεία που έχουν δωρεάν είσοδο είτε πάντα είτε σε συγκεκριμένες μέρες της εβδομάδας ή του μήνα. Είναι ένα από τα μέτρα που σε κάνουν ΣΕΚ, βασικά. Προσφορά πολιτισμού, ίσον προσφορά παιδείας, ίσον καλύτερο μέλλον για τους πολίτες, το κράτος και τα πάντα.


* π.χ. Γερμανία, Αγγλία, Αμερική, Πορτογαλία, Ισπανία, κ.α.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Είναι ένα από τα μέτρα που σε κάνουν ΣΕΚ, βασικά.


+1 και νομίζω ότι τα διαφεύγοντα έσοδα μπορούν να καλυφθούν με μια (μικρή ή μεγαλύτερη) αύξηση στα εισιτήρια ή με μια πιο εξειδικευμένη πολιτική εισιτηρίων (εκπτώσεις για γκρουπ ή πακέτα διαμονής στην Αθήνα κλπ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> +1 και νομίζω ότι τα διαφεύγοντα έσοδα μπορούν να καλυφθούν με μια (μικρή ή μεγαλύτερη) αύξηση στα εισιτήρια ή με μια πιο εξειδικευμένη πολιτική εισιτηρίων (εκπτώσεις για γκρουπ ή πακέτα διαμονής στην Αθήνα κλπ).



Συμφωνώ 100% (καιρός ήταν :)).


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2015)

Όταν βρουν τα λεφτά να πληρώνουν φύλακες ώστε να ανοίγουν όλες οι αίθουσες των μουσείων, κι όχι οι μισές να είναι κλειστές λόγω έλλειψης προσωπικού, και τα λεφτά ώστε να πληρώνουν στους εργαζόμενους φύλακες τις υπερωρίες και τις Κυριακές τους, και ανοίξουν και τους χώρους που κάποτε ήταν ανοιχτοί αλλά τώρα είναι κλειστοί γιατί είναι εκ φύσεως ζημιογόνοι, και όταν αρχίσουμε να βγάζουμε και από αλλού λεφτά εκτός από την Ακρόπολη και την Κνωσό, τότε ας προχωρήσουν και στην κιμπαριά του τζάμπα σε περισσότερες μέρες. Προς το παρόν:

«Η είσοδος για όλους τους επισκέπτες σε αρχαιολογικούς χώρους, μουσεία και μνημεία που ανήκουν στο Δημόσιο είναι ελεύθερη τις ακόλουθες ημέρες:
α. Κάθε πρώτη Κυριακή του μήνα από 1ης Νοεμβρίου έως 31ης Μαρτίου.
β. Τις εθνικές εορτές 28η Οκτωβρίου και 25η Μαρτίου, τις επετειακές ή βάσει διεθνών συμβάσεων ημερομηνίες, 18η Απριλίου (Διεθνής Ημέρα Μνημείων), 18η Μαΐου (Διεθνής Ημέρα Μουσείων), 5η Ιουνίου (Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Περιβάλλοντος), το Διήμερο Ευρωπαϊκών Ημερών Πολιτιστικής Κληρονομιάς (τελευταίο Σαββατοκύριακο Σεπτεμβρίου εκάστου έτους), καθώς και η 6η Μαρτίου (Μνήμη Μελίνας Μερκούρη)».

Δωρεάν είναι οι ανήλικοι, οι φοιτητές και κάποιες άλλες κατηγορίες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Συμφωνώ 100% (καιρός ήταν :)).



Ήρθε η άνοιξη (στα νότια, τουλάχιστον).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2015)

Δηλαδή Κώστα είναι ήδη πάνω από 12 Κυριακές τον χρόνο ελεύθερα; Ικανοποιητικό μου φαίνεται...


----------



## Costas (Apr 4, 2015)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά (και την επόμενη εβδομάδα μπορούμε να το τσεκάρουμε) είναι δωρεάν και τη Μ. Παρασκευή-Μ. Σάββατο.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 5, 2015)

Απίθανη, ντροπιαστική ιστορία.


----------



## Earion (Apr 6, 2015)

Δεν κρατιέμαι, θα το ρωτήσω: Εντάξει, Λεξιλογία δεν διαβάζουν στο υπουργείο (βλ. αρ. 11), άλλωστε έχουν πολύ σπουδαιότερα πράγματα να κάνουν. Το Google Images δεν ξέρουν να το ανοίξουν για να συγκρίνουν αυτό 









με αυτό; https://www.google.com/search?q=scy...qAE#tbm=isch&q=golden+comb+scythian+&imgdii=_


----------



## Costas (Apr 16, 2015)

Πωλήθηκε στο Λονδίνο η αρχαία στήλη από την Χαλκίδα
(Καθημερινή)
Χρίστος Τσιρογιάννης (Trafficking Culture)


----------



## Earion (May 10, 2015)

*«Βόμβα» για Αμφίπολη: Άτεχνη σκηνοθετημένη ιστορία για να αποσπαστεί η προσοχή των Ελλήνων*

Για «μνημείο που δεν προσέφερε κάτι νέο» και για πληροφορίες που χάθηκαν εξαιτίας της ανάμιξης προσώπων που αγνοούν την επιστήμη, έκανε λόγο ο ΓΓ της Αρχαιολογικής Εταιρείας, ακαδημαϊκός Βασίλης Πετράκος 

Με αναφορές στα σοβαρά προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει η αρχαιολογία, όπως το νέο Οργανόγραμμα, με το οποίο «ανατράπηκε η δοκιμασμένη, και κατά καιρούς ταλαιπωρημένη, διάρθρωση της Αρχαιολογικής Υπηρεσίας», αλλά και στο μεγάλο γεγονός του 2014, την ανασκαφή της Αμφίπολης, που όμως «δεν είναι ούτε μεγάλο ούτε μικρό γεγονός», αλλά μια «άτεχνη σκηνοθετημένη ιστορία με σκοπό να αποσπαστεί η προσοχή των Ελλήνων από αυθαίρετα οικονομικά μέτρα», ολοκληρώθηκε το μεσημέρι της Κυριακής (10/05) η παρουσίαση του Έργου της Αρχαιολογικής Εταιρείας για το 2014, δια στόματος του γενικού γραμματέα της, ακαδημαϊκού, Βασίλειου Πετράκου.

«Το μνημείο το ίδιο έως τώρα δεν προσέφερε κάτι το νέο και οι ιστορικές πληροφορίες που θα μπορούσε να δώσει η ανασκαφή φαίνεται πώς χάθηκαν εξαιτίας της διεξαγωγής της από πρόσωπα που αγνοούν την επιστήμη και τη μέθοδό της», συμπλήρωσε για το εύρημα που σημάδεψε την περασμένη χρονιά, για να προχωρήσει στα «ευχάριστα», όπως χαρακτήρισε την προσφορά στην Εταιρεία εκ μέρους της κόρης του Σπυρίδωνα Μαρινάτου, Ναννώς, του εκμαγείου της φημισμένης προτομής της Νεφερτίτης, βασίλισσας της Αιγύπτου, το οποίο είχε δωρηθεί στον αείμνηστο αρχαιολόγο το 1935 όταν ήταν Έφορος Αρχαιοτήτων Κρήτης.

Ωστόσο, το ενδιαφέρον του ειδικού ως επί το πλείστον κοινού που κατέκλυσε το αμφιθέατρο της Αρχαιολογικής Εταιρείας έκλεψαν τα ευρήματα τα οποία αποκαλύφθηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια των ανασκαφών που διενεργήθηκαν υπό την αιγίδα της Εταιρείας το 2014.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, *την περασμένη χρονιά μεταξύ άλλων ξεχώρισαν*:

• Νέες βραχογραφίες είδαν το φως στις Κυκλάδες, και συγκεκριμένα στον νεολιθικό οικισμό του Στρόφιλα Άνδρου, στην προϊστορική ακρόπολη της Χαλανδριανής Σύρου και στο Βαθύ Αστυπάλαιας. Βραχογραφίες που εικονίζουν για πρώτη φορά ανθρώπους, όπως οι πέντε μορφές που κυνηγούν άγρια ζώα, ίσως τσακάλια ή ο κυνηγός ο οποίος φέρεται να έχει σκοτώσει ταύρο ή αγελάδα, ήταν μεταξύ αυτών που ξεχώρισαν στον Στρόφιλα Άνδρου. Επίσης, στην περιοχή -την οποία ερευνά η αρχαιολόγος Χριστίνα Τελεβάντου- διαπιστώθηκαν ακόμα παλαιότερες βραχογραφίες, γεγονός που αποδεικνύει τη μακρά παράδοση χρήσης του χώρου για τη χάραξη παραστάσεων.

Στους χώρους των Κυκλάδων, όπου εμφανίζονται οι ιδιότυπες και σχεδόν ίδιας τεχνικής βραχογραφίες, προστέθηκε το 2014 και η ακρόπολη της Χαλανδριανής στη Σύρο (την οποία ερευνά η αρχαιολόγος Μαρίζα Μαρθάρη), όπως για παράδειγμα η βραχογραφία που εικονίζει ένα ψάρι ή δελφίνι. Σπείρες, πλοίο, βέλη και δόρατα, είναι μερικές από τις νέες αναπαραστάσεις που βρέθηκαν χαραγμένες στους βράχους στο Βαθύ Αστυπάλαιας, όπου συνεχίζονται οι συστηματικές έρευνες του Ανδρέα Βλαχόπουλου στη βόρεια ακτή.

• Νέα οικοδομήματα αποκαλύφθηκαν στην αρχαία Μεσσήνη, όπως το δειπνιστήριον στην αγορά, δηλαδή τραπεζαρία ή αίθουσα λέσχης όπου δειπνούσαν οι λατρευτές της Μεσσάνας, βασίλισσας της χώρας της Μεσσήνης που θεοποιήθηκε. Το δειπνιστήριον κατασκευάστηκε κατά την ελληνιστική περίοδο και φέρει στην ανατολική του όψη δωρική κιονοστοιχία. Επίσης, αποκαλύφθηκε σχεδόν πλήρως το μεταγενέστερο βαλανείο (5ος ως 7ος αιώνας μ.Χ.), που είχε κατασκευαστεί στο μέσο περίπου της βόρειας στοάς, όπου συνεχίζονται οι ανασκαφικές και αναστηλωτικές εργασίες υπό τη διεύθυνση του Πέτρου Θέμελη.

Επίσης, γνωστοποιήθηκαν οι αναστηλώσεις στον παραπάνω χώρο της στοάς (ενός κίονα της μίας εσωτερικής κορινθιακής κιονοστοιχίας, ύψους 5 μέτρων), της ανατολικής στοάς του γυμνασίου της Μεσσήνης, που βρίσκεται άνω του σταδίου, καθώς και του ναού της Ειλειθυίας στη νότια πλαγία της Ιθώμης.

• Τμήμα στοάς, μονόκλιτη με δωρική κιονοστοιχία στην πρόσοψη, που χρονολογείται στην πρώιμη ρωμαιοκρατία, καθώς και τα θεμέλια μικρού ναού, που οικοδομήθηκε στο τέλος της κλασικής ή στην αρχή της ελληνιστικής περιόδου και ο οποίος κατεδαφίστηκε στα πρώιμα χρόνια της ρωμαιοκρατίας, εντοπίστηκαν στην αρχαία Σικυώνα, η ανασκαφή της οποίας διεξάγεται από τον καθηγητή Ιωάννη Λώλο.

• Αποκαλύφθηκε το δάπεδο του μυκηναϊκού ανακτόρου στην αρχαία πόλη των Θηβών, όπου συνεχίζεται η ανασκαφική έρευνα του Βασίλειου Αραβαντινού, σε συνεργασία με την Εφορεία Αρχαιοτήτων Θηβών. Επίσης, μεταξύ των ευρημάτων που ξεχώρισαν ήταν τα θραύσματα μεγάλου κρατήρα (αγγείου) των μετανακτορικών χρόνων (περίπου 1200 με 1100 π.Χ.), όπου εικονίζονται πολεμιστές να μεταφέρουν σκέλος, από το οποίο κρέμονται διάφορα πράγματα, πιθανόν λάφυρα πολεμικά, ενώ στο δεξί κρατούν ξίφος.

• Κτίριο, πιθανώς βουλευτήριο, μέρος του οποίου χρονολογείται στον 6ο αι. π.Χ., και λείψανα κτιρίων που φαίνεται ότι ανήκουν σε στωικό συγκρότημα, εντοπίστηκαν στην Ογχηστό Βοιωτίας, κέντρο του κοινού των Βοιωτών. Η συστηματική έρευνα, που ξεκίνησε πέρυσι στην περιοχή από τον Ιωάννη Μυλωνόπουλο, σε συνεργασία με την Εφορεία Αρχαιοτήτων Θηβών, αποκαλύπτει σταδιακά κτίρια που είχαν εντοπιστεί σε παλαιότερες σωστικές ανασκαφές.

• Τέλος, ιδιαίτερα σημαντικές ήταν οι εργασίες συντήρησης και μελέτης που έγιναν το 2014 στο Ακρωτήρι Θήρας. Συγκεκριμένα, συντηρήθηκε η τοιχογραφία του «μεγάλου τοίχου των κόκκινων σπειρών» από την Ξεστή 3, μια μεγάλη σύνθεση μήκους άνω των πέντε μέτρων, που ανασυντέθηκε σε δύο φορητούς πίνακες. Όπως έγινε γνωστό, έχει ήδη ανασυγκροτηθεί το ένα τμήμα και έχει κατασκευαστεί το μεταλλικό πλαίσιο στο οποίο θα τοποθετηθεί μόλις ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες.

Επίσης, όπως ανέφερε ο κ. Πετράκος, έχει γίνει η προσωρινή παραλαβή του στεγάστρου του Ακρωτηρίου της Θήρας, ένα πολυαναμενόμενο έργο ενός πολυαναμενόμενου έργου το οποίο φαίνεται να φτάνει στο αίσιο τέλος του.

Πηγή: News 247

(η διόρθωση δική μου)


----------



## Costas (May 11, 2015)

"Δεν προσέφερε κάτι το νέο"; Θα μας τρελάνει ο άνθρωπος...Αλλά μήπως δεν είναι η Αρχαιολογική Εταιρεία εκείνη που δεν έστειλε συγχαρητήριο μήνυμα στο μέλος της Μανόλη Ανδρόνικο για την ανακάλυψη των βασιλικών τάφων στη Μεγάλη Τούμπα της Βεργίνας;

Ώστε "προσωρινή" η παραλαβή του στεγάστρου; Δηλαδή να φοβάμαι κάθε φορά που πηγαίνω; Και για πότε η οριστική;


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2015)

Earion said:


> «άτεχνη σκηνοθετημένη ιστορία με σκοπό να αποσπαστεί η προσοχή των Ελλήνων από αυθαίρετα οικονομικά μέτρα»


Εγώ πάντως όταν είδα αυτό νόμισα ότι ήταν δήλωση του βουλευτή Πετράκου του Σύριζα.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2015)

Εν τω μεταξύ, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι πάθαν' όλοι και τον γράφουν _Πετράτο_! Ίσως για να μην τον μπερδεύουμε με τον βουλευτή Πετράκο. 

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231406611
https://www.google.com/search?q="Πετράτος"+Αμφίπολη&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


Β. Πετράκος:
http://www.academyofathens.gr/ecPage.asp?id=322&nt=18&lang=1
http://www.archetai.gr/site/content.php?sel=25


----------



## Costas (May 17, 2015)

Reaktionen auf den IS-Kulturterror (Syrien und Irak im März 2015) (Rainer Schreg, archaeologik.blogspot.de)
Ο κατάλογος των καταστροφών ως το Μάρτη (μακρύς...)


----------



## Costas (May 17, 2015)

Looting Antiquities, A Fundamental Part Of ISIS' Revenue Stream (npr)


----------



## Earion (May 17, 2015)

Costas said:


> Reaktionen auf den IS-Kulturterror (Syrien und Irak im März 2015) (Rainer Schreg, archaeologik.blogspot.de)
> Ο κατάλογος των καταστροφών ως το Μάρτη (μακρύς...)




Ενημέρωση έως Απρίλιο 2015: http://archaeologik.blogspot.de/2015/05/kulturgut-in-syrien-und-irak-april-2015.html

https://translate.google.com/transl.../kulturgut-in-syrien-und-irak-april-2015.html


----------



## Marinos (May 29, 2015)

Φυσικά δεν ξέρω αν το βάζω στο σωστό νήμα, αλλά... ξέρατε ότι υπάρχουν Κούροι της μινωικής περιόδου;

edit: ο τίτλος και το κείμενο διορθώθηκαν κάπως, αλλά ο χαρακτηρισμός Κούρος για το ειδώλιο παραμένει. Μήπως είναι δόκιμος και δεν το ξέρω; Πάνε και είκοσι χρόνια που τα διδάχτηκα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2015)

Πάρε έναν Κούρο του Παλαικάστρου για ξεκίνημα... :)

Και εδώ (όπου υπάρχει και φωτό).


----------



## Marinos (May 29, 2015)

Ωραία λοιπόν, δική μου η γκάφα. Καλά που δεν το φώναξα κιόλας!


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2015)

Καταχρηστική είναι η χρήση του όρου «Κούρος» στην περιγραφή του in.gr — εκτός αν επεκτείνουμε τον ορισμό των Κούρων. Ειδώλια ή αγαλματίδια νεαρών ανδρών είναι. Του Παλαικάστρου το αγαλματίδιο ονομάστηκε «Κούρος», αλλά αυτό είναι μια απλή επιλογή ονόματος (θα μπορούσαν να το πούνε και Μανολιό) και όχι επικαιροποίηση του ορισμού για τους Κούρους — απ' όσο ξέρω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2015)

Ορίστε! Τελικά είναι δική μου η γκάφα. :)


----------



## Costas (Jun 2, 2015)

Αρχαιολογία και χορηγοί, διαρκής εστία αμηχανίας (Δημήτρης Ρηγόπουλος / Καθημερινή)
Ίδρυμα Νιάρχου, Σύλλογος Αρχαιολόγων και ΥΠΠΟ


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

Ελληνικό εμπόριο με Κέλτες της κεντρικής Ευρώπης τον 6ο-5ο αι. π.Χ.: www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-31747159


----------



## Earion (Jun 12, 2015)

Επιτέλους! Χρόνια την περίμενα αυτή τη στιγμή. :twit::twit::twit:

Βρίσκομαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σου θυμίσω, Ζάζουλα, ότι υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ ονόματι Λεξιλογία ... :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

Χεχεχε... :laugh:


----------



## Themis (Jun 12, 2015)

Earion said:


> Βρίσκομαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σου θυμίσω, Ζάζουλα, ότι υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ ονόματι Λεξιλογία ... :devil:


Δεν πιστεύω στα μάτια μου, ήρθαν τα ύστερα του κόσμου, η πραγματικότητα αντιγράφει προσομοιώσεις ακραίων καταστάσεων!


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Το άρθρο δεν δίνει καμιά συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία, αλλά δεν υπάρχει καπνός χωρίς φωτιά. Καθώς λοιπόν οι καιροί είναι πονηροί, ας το έχουμε υπόψη μας.

(Μαρία Θερμού / προταγκόν)
(...)

(...) το Μουσείο Ακρόπολης αποτελεί την απόδειξη αυτού, που κάποιοι αρχαιολόγοι μισούν. Ότι το Δημόσιο δεν είναι ο ιδανικός τόπος ανάπτυξης της δημιουργικότητας και της φαντασίας, της καλλιέργειας παραγωγικών ιδεών και της ανάπτυξης πρωτοβουλιών. Ενώ αντίθετα το Μουσείο Ακρόπολης ως Νομικό Πρόσωπο Δημοσίου Δικαίου (και όχι καθαρά δημόσια υπηρεσία, όπως τα άλλα μουσεία του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού) έχει κατορθώσει να ξεφύγει μπροστά, λόγω και αυτής της σχετικής αυτονομίας, που του επιτρέπει να αποφασίζει και να πράττει άμεσα, να διαχειρίζεται την κρίση ή την επιτυχία αλλά και τα όποια χρήματα διαθέτει (δίνοντας ωστόσο πάντα αναφορά στο υπουργείο). Κόντρα ρόλος όμως σε μία κυβέρνηση αριστερής κατεύθυνσης στην οποία το Δημόσιο συνιστά θεμελιώδη πυλώνα του συστήματος.

Διακαής ως εκ τούτου ο πόθος του Συλλόγου Ελλήνων Αρχαιολόγων να μετατραπεί το Μουσείο Ακρόπολης σε υπηρεσία του υπουργείου -λάβρα εμφανίσθηκε η συριζαίικη πτέρυγα προεκλογικά- αλλά δεν έχει βρει ως σήμερα ανταπόκριση. Στην πραγματικότητα μάλιστα ο Ξυδάκης φάνηκε -στην αρχή τουλάχιστον- να υπερασπίζεται την «ιδιαιτερότητα» του Μουσείου μη αποκλείοντας επέκταση και σε άλλα!

Ηδη όμως περίεργες και εν κρυπτώ κινήσεις καταγράφονται ενώ πιέσεις ασκούνται για αλλαγές προσώπων. Άλλωστε, επιτέλους, πρέπει και οι ημέτεροι να καταλάβουν θέσεις…

Στην περίπτωση του Μουσείου Ακρόπολης το παιχνίδι, για την ακρίβεια κρυφτούλι, παίζεται με την προκήρυξη διαγωνισμού για τη θέση του διευθυντή. Θα γίνει; Δεν θα γίνει; Θα βγει η περιβόητη Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση για τον μισθό του διευθυντή; (εδώ οι πληροφορίες θέλουν οικονομικά τα αίτια της καθυστέρησης). Από την άλλη, ούτε λόγος φυσικά για τα 3 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, όλο το αποθεματικό του μουσείου δηλαδή, που πήγε μαζί με άλλα για το PSI αφήνοντας ανολοκλήρωτη την ανάδειξη της ανασκαφής στα θεμέλια του κτιρίου (τώρα περιμένουν το επόμενο ΕΣΠΑ, μήπως ενταχθεί εκεί).

(...)


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Από τα τέλη Μαΐου το άρθρο, για την εγκατάλειψη του τύμβου Καστά (Μαρία Θερμού / προταγκόν)

(...) εδώ και τέσσερις μήνες δεν έχει γίνει ούτε ένα έργο προστασίας, είτε συνέχισης των ερευνών ή τεκμηρίωσης στο ταφικό μνημείο του λόφου Καστά. Τα προβλήματα που δημιουργήθηκαν τον χειμώνα από τις άσχημες καιρικές συνθήκες της περιοχής παραμένουν εγκυμονώντας σοβαρούς κινδύνους. Συντήρηση και αναστήλωση, το απολύτως απαραίτητο δίδυμο εργασιών για κάθε μνημείο που έρχεται στο φως, δεν γίνεται. Μελέτες δεν υπάρχουν. Αλλά και κάποιες που έχουν ολοκληρωθεί δεν μπορεί να παραληφθούν, διότι οι μελετητές δεν πληρώνονται. Με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες:

Η κατασκευή ενός σοβαρού αποστραγγιστικού συστήματος στον περίβολο του τύμβου, ο οποίος υπέστη ήδη σε ένα τμήμα του ζημιές από τις έντονες βροχοπτώσεις, είναι ένα από τα επείγοντα έργα. Με κόστος περί τις 30.000-40.000 ευρώ είχε προγραμματισθεί από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση αλλά δεν πρόλαβε να υλοποιηθεί. Παράλληλα όμως επείγουσα είναι και η συντήρηση των κονιαμάτων και των επιστυλίων στο εσωτερικό του μνημείου, πόσο μάλλον που εντοπίσθηκαν ρωγμές στην ορθομαρμάρωση του ταφικού θαλάμου. Εδώ δεν έχει γίνει καν η ανάθεση των μελετών, αφού οι συντηρητές δεν έχουν κατορθώσει ακόμη να φθάσουν στην Αμφίπολη, ελλείψει εξόδων κινήσεως…

Στο μεταξύ, ούτε στατική μελέτη υπάρχει αφού απλήρωτος παραμένει ο πολιτικός μηχανικός Δημήτρης Εγγλέζος, που εκπόνησε την γεωστατική μελέτη, καθώς και την μελέτη επικαιροποίησης των εσωτερικών αντιστηρίξεων του μνημείου. Ημιτελής παραμένει εξάλλου η αξονική τομογραφία του λόφου, δεδομένου ότι ο καθηγητής Γεωφυσικής στο ΑΠΘ Γρηγόρης Τσόκας εξέτασε αρχικώς μόνον τον άμεσα περιβάλλοντα χώρο του τάφου. Όπως είναι γνωστό, άλλωστε, ο ίδιος επισήμανε τρία ή τέσσερα σημεία, που χρήζουν περαιτέρω διερεύνησης. Και φυσικά απαραίτητη είναι μία εδαφοτεχνική μελέτη για ολόκληρο το λόφο ώστε να διερευνηθεί η συμπεριφορά των εδαφών του κάτω από διάφορες συνθήκες. Όσο για την εγκατάσταση συστήματος καταγραφής των σεισμικών δονήσεων, που προανήγγειλε το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού, ακόμη αναμένεται… Σιωπή, τέλος, και από το μέτωπο της μελέτης του οστεολογικού υλικού, η οποία υποτίθεται ότι θα συνεχισθεί έως το 2017. Είναι άγνωστο μάλιστα αν έχουν κατατεθεί τα απαραίτητα κονδύλια στο ΑΠΘ και το Πανεπιστήμιο Θράκης, που την έχουν αναλάβει. (...)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2015)

Costas said:


> Το άρθρο δεν δίνει καμιά συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία, αλλά δεν υπάρχει καπνός χωρίς φωτιά. Καθώς λοιπόν οι καιροί είναι πονηροί, ας το έχουμε υπόψη μας.
> 
> (Μαρία Θερμού / προταγκόν)
> (...)
> ...



Έχει ιδέα η συντάκτρια ότι τέτοια προβλήματα έχουν όλα τα ΝΠΔΔ, για να μην πούμε για τα ΝΠΙΔ; Ότι τα αποθεματικά μιας σειράς τέτοιων οργανισμών εξαντλούνται με γοργό ρυθμό και μάλιστα πολύ πριν την ΠΝΠ, για την ακρίβεια εδώ και χρόνια, όταν οι κρατικές επιχορηγήσεις άρχισαν να δίνονται όλο και πιο κουτσουρεμένες και με καθυστέρηση; Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που θεωρείται πιο επιτυχημένο το Μουσείο Ακρόπολης από το Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό, για παράδειγμα;

Όσο για την κατακλείδα, ότι πολιτικοί ήταν οι λόγοι των αντιδράσεων στον φαραωνικό όγκο του μουσείου, ας μη τη σχολιάσω καλύτερα, διότι εξίσου πολιτική μου φαίνεται.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Η διάσταση απόψεων για το αρχιτεκτόνημα που λέγεται Μουσείο Ακρόπολης είναι γνωστή, όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει πάντα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Επειδή όμως έχω προσωπική πείρα ως συστηματικός χρήστης του κτιρίου, θέλω να πω τρία πράγματα:

1) Κορυφαίος Έλληνας αρχιτέκτονας αφοσιωμένος στα αρχαία μνημεία υποστήριζε προφορικά ότι η ξενάγηση στον όροφο του Παρθενώνα θα είναι αδύνατη, λόγω στενότητας των διαδρόμων. Ουδέν αναληθέστερον.

2) Όλοι οι επισκέπτες που έχουν εκφραστεί σε μένα ως τώρα, μα όλοι -έκλεισαν έξι χρόνια πια-, έχουν δηλώσει το θαυμασμό τους και τη μεγάλη ικανοποίησή τους από το μουσείο ως κτίριο, ως εμπειρία επίσκεψης.

3) Είναι μαζί με το Μουσείο Μπενάκη το μόνο δημόσιο μουσείο στην παλιά Ελλάδα που έχει πωλητήρια (δύο) που δεν σε κάνουν να ντρέπεσαι. ΕΑΜ; ανεπαρκές. Ολυμπία, Δελφοί, Μυστράς, Μυκήνες, Επίδαυρος; από ανύπαρκτα έως γελοία έως θλιβερά φτωχά. Με αποτέλεσμα, εκτός από το εισιτήριο να μην μπορούν να εισπράξουν από τον επισκέπτη τίποτε άλλο από τα τσίσα του.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2015)

Ναι φυσικά, γούστα είναι αυτά -- εγώ που είμαι συντηρητικός τύπος βρίσκω ότι τα εκθέματα χάνονται στο νέο μουσείο. Η βασική μου αντίρρηση (πέρα από τα συνήθη πια φληναφήματα περί θαυματουργού ΝΠΔΔ εναντίον σκουριασμένου Δημοσίου) ήταν, ξαναλέω, στην κατακλείδα του άρθρου: όταν μηνύσεις και προσφυγές στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας έπεφταν σαν το χαλάζι από «απλούς» πολίτες αλλά και από «επίσημους» φορείς και πολιτικά κόμματα. Ουδείς δικαιώθηκε. *Και τότε άλλωστε πολιτικοί ήταν οι λόγοι*.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Ναι φυσικά, γούστα είναι αυτά -- εγώ που είμαι συντηρητικός τύπος βρίσκω ότι τα εκθέματα χάνονται στο νέο μουσείο.


Όχι μόνο δεν χάνονται αλλά αναδεικνύονται υποδειγματικά. Ο φωτισμός είναι υπέροχος (εξαιρώ τη ράμπα του ισογείου, το αδύνατο σημείο της όλης υπόθεσης), φυσικός, τα ολόγλυφα γλυπτά είναι περίοπτα, μπορείς να τα δεις από γύρω-γύρω, να φτάσεις σε απόσταση αναπνοής από αυτά, να τα περιεργαστείς λες και είναι η ερωμένη σου (φτάνει να μην τ' αγγίξεις).



Marinos said:


> (πέρα από τα συνήθη πια φληναφήματα περί θαυματουργού ΝΠΔΔ εναντίον σκουριασμένου Δημοσίου)


Πώς εξηγείται η χαώδης διαφορά των πωλητηρίων; Είναι εκ Θεού; Είναι τυχαία; Το πωλητήριο δεν είναι δευτερεύον θέμα, είναι μείζον για τις εισπράξεις. Στα πωλητήρια του ΤΑΠΑ κυριαρχεί το άρρητο μήνυμα ότι "δεν μας ενδιαφέρει ποιος θα τ' αγοράσει αυτά. Εμείς αυτό έχουμε, αυτό πουλάμε".


----------



## Marinos (Jun 23, 2015)

Είπαμε, γούστα (είπε ο πίθηκος--και έφαγε το σαπούνι) :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2015)

Μια βραδιά στην Ακρόπολη, την Παρασκευή: https://www.facebook.com/events/863292387051614/


----------



## Costas (Jun 25, 2015)

Επιτέλους! Η τοιχογραφία του ψαρά εκτίθεται από σήμερα στο Προϊστορικό Μουσείο της Σαντορίνης, στα Φηρά.


----------



## Costas (Jun 25, 2015)

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα "δεξιά"! (anaskafi.blogspot.gr)

Με την παράκαμψη της κατασκευής του σταθμού Βενιζέλου στο Μετρό Θεσσαλονίκης, την οποία αποδέχεται η νέα πολιτική ηγεσία των υπουργείων Πολιτισμού και Υποδομών, θα δημιουργηθεί μια ενιαία μνημειακή πλατεία, στο σταυροδρόμι των οδών Εγνατία-Βενιζέλου, η οποία θα αποτελέσει ένα ευρύτερο μνημειακό σύνολο στο ιστορικό κέντρο της πόλης.

Μετά την ευρεία σύσκεψη που έγινε στο γραφείο του αναπληρωτή υπουργού Πολιτισμού, Νίκου Ξυδάκη, ο δήμαρχος Θεσσαλονίκης, Γιάννης Μπουτάρης, δήλωσε ότι «παράλληλα θα αναδειχθούν τα οθωμανικά μνημεία Μπεζεστένι και Αλκαζάρ, καθώς και η βυζαντινή Παναγία Χαλκέων. Έτσι, η βυζαντινή Μέση Οδός Decumanus Maximus και το Cardo θα συνδεθούν με τη Ρωμαϊκή Αγορά, αναδεικνύοντας την αδιάλειπτη ιστορική συνέχεια της πόλης μας».

«Καταξίωση»

Για τον Γ. Μπουτάρη, άνοιξε πλέον ο δρόμος «ώστε η Θεσσαλονίκη να αναδειχθεί και να καταξιωθεί και στο σήμερα ως η μητρόπολη που είχε υπάρξει κατά τους βυζαντινούς χρόνους, αφού στα δεκαπέντε μνημεία της UNESCO έρχονται πλέον να προστεθούν οι αρχαιότητες του Σταθμού Βενιζέλου, οι οποίες θα αναδειχθούν και θα αποδοθούν στην πόλη μέσω μιας υπόγειας διάβασης πεζών». 

«Η συναντίληψη των δύο αρμόδιων υπουργείων υπέρ της προτεραιότητας των βυζαντινών και ρωμαϊκών αρχαιοτήτων και για την αποσύνδεσή τους από το έργο του μετρό ήταν το στοιχείο που έλειπε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια και που πλέον βάζει τα πράγματα στις σωστές διαστάσεις τους: η πόλη θα αποκτήσει έναν ακόμη μνημειακό πόλο που θα της προσδώσει προστιθέμενη πολιτιστική αξία, σε συνδυασμό με το μέσο σταθερής τροχιάς», ανέφερε ο δήμαρχος Θεσσαλονίκης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2015)

Δηλαδή δεν θα γίνει σταθμός εκεί, τελικά; Ή θα γίνει αξιοποίηση ΚΑΙ σταθμός;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2015)

Γιατί, θα γίνει ποτέ μετρό για να γίνει και σταθμός;


----------



## Costas (Jun 25, 2015)

Μιλάει για παράκαμψη της κατασκευής του σταθμού Βενιζέλου. Βέβαια, όλα αυτά, στα χαρτιά. Γιατί ως τότε αντί για μετρό η κυβέρνηση μπορεί να ψάχνει για ελικόπτερο, που έλεγε και ο Αλαβάνος.


----------



## Costas (Jun 27, 2015)

(in.gr)
ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός ανακοίνωσε την προγραμματική συμφωνία του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και της Εφορίας Κυκλάδων με τον Δήμο Θήρας, η οποία περιλαμβάνει την ανακαίνιση του αρχαιολογικού μουσείου της Θήρας, αλλά και την έκθεση της κόρης της Θήρας (άγαλμα δαιδαλικής κόρης ύψους 2,35 μέτρων) στον αίθριο χώρο του. Επίσης προανήγγειλε ότι στο ισόγειο του Μουσείου Προϊστορικής Θήρας θα εκτεθούν οι τοιχογραφίες που αυτή τη στιγμή φυλάσσονται στις αποθήκες του Ακρωτηρίου. Εξάλλου από τις 25 Ιουνίου η διάσημη τοιχογραφία του «Ψαρά» από τη δυτική οικία της προϊστορικής πόλης του Ακρωτηρίου αποτελεί μέρος της μόνιμης έκθεσης του μουσείου στα Φηρά.


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2015)

Αρχαία αμαξιτή οδός στο Καβούρι (Αθήνα 984 -με φωτό)
Τμήμα αρχαίας αμαξιτής οδού μήκους 300μ. στην έκταση που απλώνεται ανάμεσα στη σημερινή οδό Καβουρίου και τον σύγχρονο παραλιακό πεζόδρομο έφερε στο φως αρχαιολογική έρευνα που διενήργησε η Εφορεία Αρχαιοτήτων Δυτικής Αττικής Πειραιώς και Νήσων στην παραλία του Μεγάλου Καβουρίου, Βουλιαγμένης.

Από τη μελέτη της πορείας της οδού συμπεραίνεται ότι η τελευταία συνέδεε τον αρχαίο δήμο των Αιξωνιδών Αλών με το παραλιακό μέτωπο τη περιοχής, όπου ήταν οργανωμένη λιμενική εγκατάσταση, όπως επισημαίνεται σε ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού.

Με βάση τα ευρήματα, την κεραμική και τα νομίσματα, διαπιστώνεται ότι ο δρόμος ήταν σε χρήση όλη τη διάρκεια του 4ου αι. π.Χ. Η ανεύρεση του αμαξιτού αυτού δρόμου προσφέρει σημαντικές πληροφορίες για την τοπογραφία, τον τρόπο οργάνωσης και το οδικό δίκτυο του αρχαίου δήμου των Αιξωνίδων Αλών, που ταυτίζεται γεωγραφικά με τις σύγχρονες Δημοτικές Ενότητες της Βούλας και της Βουλιαγμένης.

Ο δρόμος στην πορεία προς τα ανατολικά, πιθανότατα διασταυρώνονταν με την «Αστική Οδό», η οποία συνέδεε την Αθήνα με το Σούνιο. Η κεντρική αυτή αρτηρία των παράλιων δήμων Αλιμούντος, Ευωνύμου, Αιξωνής και Αιξωνίδων Αλών έχει εντοπιστεί και ανασκαφεί τμηματικά κατά τη διενέργεια σωστικών ανασκαφών. Σε ό,τι αφορά στην περιοχή της Βούλας έχει εντοπιστεί και ερευνηθεί κυρίως κατά μήκος της Λεωφόρου Βάρης στην περιοχή Πηγαδάκια. Η αστική οδός συναντούσε και την αρχαία παραλιακή οδό που «ακολουθούσε» την ακτή από το Φάληρο ως τη Βούλα. Τμήμα της οδού αυτής αποκαλύφθηκε το 2006 κατά τις εργασίες του τροχιόδρομου στη Βούλα, ενώ ο εντοπισμός νεκροταφείων κατά μήκος της σύγχρονης παραλιακής οδού και κυρίως στο ύψος του Δυτικού Αεροδρομίου επιβεβαιώνουν την πορεία της.

Το οδικό δίκτυο του αρχαίου δήμου των Αιξωνίδων Αλών ήταν ιδιαίτερα αναπτυγμένο και πέρα από τις προαναφερθείσες κεντρικές οδικές αρτηρίες υπήρχαν και δευτερεύουσες που εξυπηρετούσαν τις ανάγκες μετακίνησης των Αλαιέων εντός των οικισμών, ενώ παράλληλα οδηγούσαν και στο σημαντικότερο ιερό του δήμου, το ναό του Απόλλωνος Ζωστήρος.

Η αποκάλυψη του δρόμου στην παραλία του Καβουρίου είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική και φωτίζει πτυχές της οικονομικής και εμπορικής δραστηριότητας των κατοίκων και βέβαια της πολεοδομικής τους οργάνωσης.

Οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν αρχικά στο πλαίσιο του έργου ΕΣΠΑ «Διάφορες Κατασκευές και Αναπλάσεις στην περιοχή Μεγάλου Καβουρίου Βουλιαγμένης» και στη συνέχεια χρηματοδοτήθηκαν από τον κ. Αθανάσιο Μαρτίνο, η προσφορά του οποίου έδωσε στην Υπηρεσία την ευκαιρία να ολοκληρώσει την έρευνα και παράλληλα τη δυνατότητα να μετατραπεί η παραλία του Μεγάλου Καβουρίου σε ένα ολοκληρωμένο αρχαιολογικό πάρκο.

Όλες οι εργασίες πραγματοποιήθηκαν με ευθύνη της Εφορείας Αρχαιοτήτων Δυτικής Αττικής Πειραιώς και Νήσων (πρώην ΚΣΤ΄ Εφορεία Προϊστορικών και Κλασικών Αρχαιοτήτων) και έγιναν με την επίβλεψη της αρμόδιας για την περιοχή αρχαιολόγου κας Μ. Γιαμαλίδη και τη συνεργασία των αρχαιολόγων Ι. Εβρενόπουλου και Κ. Νταϊφά.

Πηγή: ΑΜΠΕ 

του "Καβουρίου"...έλεος!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2015)

*To μυκηναϊκό ανάκτορο και το Ιερό του Απόλλωνα αποκαλύφθηκαν στην Λακωνία*

Αθήνα
Ένα νέο μυκηναϊκό ανάκτορο φέρνουν στο φως στην πεδιάδα της Σπάρτης οι αρχαιολογικές έρευνες που πραγματοποιούνται από το 2009 στο λόφο του Αγίου Βασιλείου, κοντά στο χωριό Ξηροκάμπι Λακωνίας. Κατά την ανασκαφική έρευνα ανευρέθησαν επίσης πολλές πινακίδες Γραμμικής Β' Γραφής, της πρώτης δηλαδή καταγραφής της ελληνικής γλώσσας. 

Όπως αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωση του το υπουργείου Πολιτισμού, οι γραπτές αυτές μαρτυρίες συνιστούν το πολυτιμότερο εύρημα της ανασκαφής, που καθίσταται ακόμη πιο σημαντικό καθώς εντάσσεται στη σφαίρα της πρωτοϊστορίας για τον ελληνικό χώρο, όπου τα γραπτά τεκμήρια είναι ελάχιστα.

Η ανασκαφή στον Άγιο Βασίλειο διεξάγεται τα τελευταία χρόνια υπό τη διεύθυνση της επίτιμης Εφόρου Αρχαιοτήτων Αδαμαντίας Βασιλογάμβρου και χαρακτηρίζεται ως μία από τις πιο σπουδαίες συστηματικές ανασκαφές στον τομέα της ελληνικής πρωτοϊστορίας.

Συγκεκριμένα, με την εφαρμογή μεθόδων γεωφυσικής διασκόπησης έχουν εντοπιστεί θαμμένα οικοδομικά κατάλοιπα με σταθερό προσανατολισμό σε έκταση 35 τουλάχιστον στρεμμάτων. Η αρχή της εγκατάστασης ανάγεται στην μεταβατική περίοδο από την Μεσοελλαδική στην Υστεροελλαδική-Μυκηναϊκή εποχή (17ος-16ος αι. π.Χ.), στην οποία χρονολογείται το νεκροταφείο κτιστών κιβωτιόσχημων τάφων και απλών λάκκων στην κορυφή του λόφου. 

Στην ίδια εποχή χρονολογείται και η πρώτη οικοδομική φάση της εγκατάστασης, η οποία, σύμφωνα με τα μέχρι στιγμής στοιχεία, καταστράφηκε κατά την ΥΕ ΙΙΒ-ΙΙΙΑ1 περίοδο (τέλη 15ου-αρχές14ου αι. π.Χ), πιθανόν από πυρκαγιά.

Μετά την πρώτη αυτή καταστροφή, ιδρύονται νέα ισχυρά και εκτεταμένα ανακτορικά κτήρια. Αυτά αναπτύσσονται περιμετρικά μιας μεγάλης κεντρικής αυλής, στις δύο πλευρές της οποίας (νότια και δυτική) έχει αποκαλυφθεί στοά επί πεσσοκιονοστοιχίας. 

Σε δωμάτιο του ορόφου της Δυτικής Στοάς φυλασσόταν ένα αρχείο του ανακτόρου, η ανασκαφή του οποίου βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη. Οι ωμές πήλινες πινακίδες, στις οποίες ήσαν χαραγμένα τα κείμενα σε γραμμική Β γραφή, διατηρήθηκαν χάρη σε πυρκαγιά που επίσης κατέστρεψε τα νέα ανακτορικά κτήρια κατά την ΥΕ ΙΙΙ Α περίοδο (14ος αι. π.Χ.).

Το αρχείο περιλαμβάνει πινακίδες όλων των γνωστών από τα άλλα ανακτορικά κέντρα τύπων, φυλλόσχημες και σελιδόσχημες, καθώς και ετικέτες και πήλινα σφραγίσματα. Στα κείμενα αναφέρονται παροχές αγαθών σε ιερό ή ιερά, ανδρικά και γυναικεία ονόματα, τοπωνύμια και ο τίτλος άναξ στη γενική πτώση, άνακτος. 

Με λατρευτικές - θρησκευτικές πρακτικές συνδέεται ένα από τα κτήρια που ανασκάπτονται ανατολικά της αυλής, το Κτήριο Α. Η φωτιά έψησε και διατήρησε σε ικανό ύψος την ωμοπλινθοδομή και την πηλοκονία των εσωτερικών διαχωριστικών τοίχων του, στο οποίο έχουν μέχρι στιγμής ερευνηθεί δέκα δωμάτια. Αυτά περιείχαν πολλά χαρακτηριστικά λατρευτικά αντικείμενα και σκεύη, όπως πήλινα ειδώλια βοοειδών και ελεφαντοστέινο ειδώλιο ανδρικής μορφής που κρατάει νεαρό μοσχαράκι ή ταύρο, μεγάλο πήλινο ρυτό σε σχήμα κεφαλής ταύρου, λίθινη πρόχους με διπλό χείλος, δύο μεγάλοι τρίτωνες κ.α. 

Εκτός αυτών βρέθηκαν πολλά μικρά διακοσμητικά αντικείμενα καθώς και σφραγιδόλιθοι, αιγυπτιακοί σκαραβαίοι, κ.α. Σε ένα δωμάτιο φυλάσσονταν, πιθανόν τακτοποιημένα σε κιβώτιο από οργανικό υλικό, εικοσιένα χάλκινα ξίφη, ενώ κάτω από το δάπεδο ενός άλλου, βρέθηκε πυκνό στρώμα από οστά ζώων, αγγεία και πολύτιμα μικροαντικείμενα. Με το στρώμα αυτό είναι πιθανό να σχετίζονται τα υπολείμματα πυρών που εντοπίστηκαν σε ανοικτό χώρο ανατολικά του κτηρίου.

Μια μεγάλη ποσότητα θραυσμάτων τοιχογραφιών με χαρακτηριστικά μυκηναϊκά θέματα που βρέθηκαν στην επίχωση ενός δεύτερου κτηρίου (Κτήριο Β) και σε χώρο απόθεσης απορριμμάτων σε αδόμητη περιοχή, τεκμηριώνει την ύπαρξη τοιχογραφικού διακόσμου στα ανακτορικά οικοδομήματα.

Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού, «η ανακτορική εγκατάσταση του Αγ. Βασιλείου μας παρέχει μια μοναδική δυνατότητα να διερευνήσουμε με τη χρήση των σύγχρονων μεθόδων ανασκαφής και ανάλυσης τη δημιουργία και εξέλιξη ενός μυκηναϊκού ανακτορικού κέντρου με στόχο την ανασύνθεση της πολιτικής, διοικητικής, οικονομικής και κοινωνικής οργάνωσης της περιοχής. Παράλληλα εκτιμάται ότι θα προκύψουν νέα στοιχεία σχετικά με τη μυκηναϊκή θρησκεία και ζητήματα γλωσσολογίας και παλαιογραφίας».

Το χώρο της ανασκαφής επισκέφθηκε την περασμένη Παρασκευή η αν. Γενική Γραμματέας του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού κυρία Μαρία Ανδρεαδάκη-Βλαζάκη, καθώς και μια δεύτερη σημαντική ανασκαφή που διεξάγεται στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Σπάρτης: αυτή του Ιερού του Αμυκλαίου Απόλλωνα στο λόφο Αγίας Κυριακής στις Αμύκλες Λακωνίας.

Η ανασκαφή του Ιερού του Αμυκλαίου Απόλλωνα που διεξάγεται υπό τη διεύθυνση του ομότιμου καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών Άγγελου Δεληβορριά, του Σταύρου Βλίζου από το Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο, και την εποπτεία της Εφορείας Αρχαιοτήτων Λακωνίας, φέρνει στο φως ένα από τα σημαντικότερα ελληνικά ιερά με έναρξη ζωής στα γεωμετρικά χρόνια. 

Η ερευνητική ομάδα διαφωτίζει αργά αλλά με επιμονή και υπομονή το θέμα του ναού (Θρόνου) του Απόλλωνα, που έχει απασχολήσει πολλούς επιστήμονες μέχρι σήμερα. Η έρευνα πραγματοποιείται κάτω από δυσχερείς συνθήκες, διότι το Ιερό έχει υποστεί εκτεταμένη καταστροφή κατά το παρελθόν.

Ειδικότερα, η συστηματική ανασκαφική έρευνα που πραγματοποιήθηκε κατά την έναρξη του πενταετούς ερευνητικού προγράμματος Αμυκλών και ολοκληρώνεται αυτό το μήνα αποκάλυψε τη συνέχεια του περιβόλου κατά μήκος της δυτικής πλαγιάς του λόφου της Αγίας Κυριακής, όπου βρίσκεται το ιερό του Αμυκλαίου Απόλλωνα περίπου 5 χλμ. νοτίως της Σπάρτης.

Το σημαντικό αυτό εύρημα έρχεται να συμπληρώσει τα περισσότερο από ενθαρρυντικά πορίσματα των έως τώρα εργασιών. 

Σύμφωνα με τα πεπραγμένα της περιόδου 2009-2013, ολόκληρη η επιφάνεια του λόφου της Αγ. Κυριακής που σχετίζεται με τη λειτουργία και τα μνημεία του ιερού ερευνήθηκε διεξοδικά. Με τις έρευνες αυτές εντοπίστηκαν στην κορυφή του λόφου λείψανα του πρωτοελλαδικού-μεσοελλαδικού οικισμού και προσδιορίστηκε η πρώτη μνημειακή φάση του ιερού στα υστερογεωμετρικά χρόνια με την αποκάλυψη του παλαιότερου περιβόλου. 

Ταυτόχρονα, όμως, άλλαξαν τα δεδομένα της έρευνας που είχαν γίνει αποδεκτά έως την έναρξη των πρόσφατων εργασιών: Ο εντοπισμός της τάφρου θεμελίωσης του ναού, του λεγόμενου θρόνου του Απόλλωνα, δημιουργεί νέα δεδομένα σχετικά με τις διαστάσεις του οικοδομήματος, ενώ την εικόνα του αρχαϊκού ιερού συμπληρώνει βορειοδυτικά ένα μνημειακό πρόπυλο.

Όπως επισημαίνεται στην ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού, σε δύσκολες μέρες, οι Έλληνες αρχαιολόγοι καταφέρνουν να παράγουν εξαιρετικά επιστημονικά αποτελέσματα και να συμβάλλουν στην ανάπτυξη των τοπικών κοινωνιών. Ειδικότερα, για το 2015 ξεπερνούν τις 150 οι συστηματικές ανασκαφές και επιφανειακές, γεωαρχαιολογικές και γεωφυσικές διεπιστημονικές έρευνες που διεξάγονται σε όλη την επικράτεια από την Αρχαιολογική Υπηρεσία, Ελληνικά Ιδρύματα με εξειδίκευση στον τομέα της αρχαιολογικής και παλαιοντολογικής έρευνας και Ξένες Αρχαιολογικές Σχολές, πάντα με την εξασφάλιση των απαραίτητων κατά νόμο εγκρίσεων.

«Ο μεγάλος αριθμός των συστηματικών ερευνών στον τομέα της αρχαιολογίας που πραγματοποιούνται κατ' έτος, κυρίως κατά τους θερινούς μήνες, καταδεικνύει τη σημασία του αρχαιολογικού πλούτου και της πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς της χώρας και τη σπουδαιότητά της παγκοσμίως. Η ηθική και υλική συμπαράσταση στο έργο των ερευνητών αποτελεί βασικό μέλημα του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού» καταλήγει η ανακοίνωση.

Άρθρο από το In.gr

Περισσότερες φωτό εδώ, στον τόπο του iefimerida.


----------



## Earion (Sep 6, 2015)

*Τουρκία: Το Κάστρο του Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκη Ι*

*Δεκατέσσερα ιστορικά μνημεία της Τουρκίας καταστρέφονται από λανθασμένη «αποκατάσταση»*

Η αμφιλεγόμενη αναστήλωση του κάστρου της Χηλής, ενός πύργου που μετρά δύο χιλιάδες χρόνια ζωής, η οποία κατέληξε σε κάτι που ονομάστηκε από τα κοινωνικά μέσα δικτύωσης «Κάστρο του Μπομπ του Σφουγγαράκη», έχει αναζωπυρώσει τις συζητήσεις για την ανικανότητα της Τουρκίας να προστατέψει ιστορικά και πολιτιστικά μνημεία της πολιτιστικής της κληρονομιάς. Περιηγηθείτε τις φωτογραφίες για να δείτε τα 14 αυτά ιστορικά μνημεία σε όλη την Τουρκία που υπέστησαν καταστροφές από εσφαλμένες μεθόδους αποκατάστασης.





Παρουσίαση από τον ιστότοπο Hurriyet Daily News









1. Το κτηριακό συγκρότημα του Σεγίντ Μπαττάλ Γαζή στο Εσκί Σεχίρ. Το συγκρότημα βρίσκεται στην πόλη Σεΐτ Γαζή, κοντά στο Εσκί Σεχίρ (αρχ. Δορύλαιο), στην ομώνυμη βορειοδυτική επαρχία της Τουρκίας, και χρονολογείται από τις αρχές του 13ου αιώνα. Χτισμένο από την Ουμουχάν Χατούν (Ümmühan Hatun), μητέρα του Καϊκουβάδη Α΄, σουλτάνου των Σελτζούκων του Ρουμ, περιλαμβάνει τζαμί και μεντρεσέ και, κυρίως, τον τάφο του μυθικού μουσουλμάνου ήρωα Μπαττάλ Γαζή, πολυσύχναστο ιερό προσκύνημα.






Όταν πια είχε ολοκληρωθεί η αναστήλωσή του, ήρθε στο φως μια κακοτεχνία: οι μαρμάρινες κολώνες του συγκροτήματος ξαναχτίστηκαν με σκυρόδεμα. Επιπλέον, μέσα στον ιστορικό χώρο χτίστηκαν μια αμερικανικού τύπου κουζίνα και σύγχρονες τουαλέτες.

​ 





2. Το «Κάστρο του Μπομπ του Σφουγγαράκη» στη Χηλή. Η πόλη Şile (αρχ. Χηλή), με έντονη κάποτε ελληνική παρουσία,* είναι παραθαλάσσιο θέρετρο στα νότια παράλια της Μαύρης Θάλασσας, σε απόσταση 70 χιλιομέτρων βορειοανατολικά της Κωνσταντινούπολης. Το ηλικίας 2000 ετών κάστρο της (βυζαντινό με αρχαιοελληνικά θεμέλια) επιλέχθηκε το 2010 για ανακαίνιση επειδή διέτρεχε κίνδυνο να κατεδαφιστεί.






Τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης ξεσηκώθηκαν και οι επικρίσεις για την αποκατάσταση φούντωσαν, με πολλούς χρήστες να δίνουν στο νέο κτήριο το παρατσούκλι «Κάστρο του Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκη», ενώ άλλους να το παρομοιάζουν με κάποιο πλάσμα από το βιντεοπαιχνίδι Μάινκραφτ.

* και τόπος καταγωγής των γονέων του Ντίνου Χριστιανόπουλου
​





3. Το κτηριακό συγκρότημα Ατίκ Βαλιδέ στο Σκούταρι (αρχ. Χρυσούπολη), προάστιο της Κωνσταντινούπολης. Το συγκρότημα χτίστηκε στα τέλη του 16ου αιώνα με παραγγελία του Οθωμανού σουλτάνου Σελίμ Β΄ για τη μητέρα του, Νουρμπανού.






Η αυλή του συγκροτήματος έγινε αγνώριστη μετά την αποκατάσταση του 2004. Ο χώρος καλύφθηκε με γυαλί και η είσοδος ξαναχτίστηκε με πτυσσόμενες πόρτες.






Το συγκρότημα περιλάμβανε ξενώνα για δερβίσηδες, οίκημα για τους αναγνώστες του Κορανίου, νοσοκομείο και χώρο συσσιτίου για τους μαθητές.

​ 





4. Το ανάκτορο του Ισάκ Πασά στο Αγρί. Το παλάτι του Ισάκ Πασά στο Αγρί (Ağrı), στην ομώνυμη επαρχία της ανατολικής Τουρκίας, αποτελεί εξαιρετικό συνδυασμό σελτζουκικής, οθωμανικής, περσικής και αρμενικής αρχιτεκτονικής.






Το παλάτι (και συγχρόνως διοικητικό συγκρότημα) χτίστηκε κατά το δεύτερο μισό του 17ου αιώνα.






Ωστόσο η «αποκατάστασή» του θεωρήθηκε σκανδαλώδης.






Γυάλινες οροφές προστέθηκαν στο κτήριο, για την προστασία του, υποτίθεται, από την ηλιακή ακτινοβολία και τον παγετό.

​


----------



## Earion (Sep 6, 2015)

*Τουρκία: Το Κάστρο του Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκη ΙΙ*






5. Τα ψηφιδωτά του Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου της Αντιόχειας. Στην ελληνιστική Αντιόχεια (τουρκικά Hatay) τουλάχιστον δέκα ψηφιδωτά υπέστησαν σοβαρές ζημιές κατά τη διάρκεια της αποκατάστασής τους και προτού μετακινηθούν στο νεόκτιστο αρχαιολογικό μουσείο.






Μεταξύ των κατεστραμμένων ψηφιδωτών βρίσκονται εικόνες παγκοσμίου φήμης, όπως ένα ψηφιδωτό που απεικονίζει τη θυσία του Ισαάκ και ένα που απεικονίζει τον Νάρκισσο.






Το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο της Αντιόχειας, στην ομώνυμη επαρχία της νοτιοανατολικής Τουρκίας (Hatay), είναι το δεύτερο μεγαλύτερο μουσείο ψηφιδωτών στον κόσμο.

​ 





6. Το τζαμί του Σιουχεΐλ Μπέη (Süheyl Bey) στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. Το τζαμί αυτό, του 16ου αιώνα, κατεδαφίστηκε το 1956 για τις ανάγκες ενός μεγάλου σχεδίου διάνοιξης δρόμων της κυβέρνησης Μεντερές. Το κτήριο «αποκαταστάθηκε» πέρυσι με τρόπο που θυμίζει μάλλον σύγχρονο κτήριο γραφείων παρά τζαμί. «Δεν έχω δει ποτέ παρόμοιο σχέδιο αποκατάστασης που να καταλήγει τόσο απομακρυσμένο από το πρωτότυπο», δηλώνει ο πρόεδρος του Αρχιτεκτονικού Επιμελητηρίου Εγιούπ Μουχτσού. «Τέτοια έργα συνήθως τα αναθέτουν σε φίλους και συνεταίρους πολιτικών προσώπων».

​ 





7. Η Αγία Σοφία στη Νίκαια (Ιζνίκ). Μεγαλοπρεπής χριστιανικός ναός που χτίστηκε από τον Ιουστινιανό στις αρχές του 6ου αιώνα και στέγασε τις εργασίες της Ζ΄ Οικουμενικής Συνόδου (787), με την οποία έληξε η πρώτη φάση της εικονομαχίας. Το κτήριο μετατράπηκε σε τζαμί τον 14ο αιώνα, όταν η πόλη έπεσε στα χέρια των Οθωμανών. Το 1935, στην πρώτη περίοδο της Τουρκικής Δημοκρατίας, το τζαμί μετατράπηκε σε μουσείο. Από το 2011 όμως εγκαινιάστηκε εκ νέου ως τζαμί. Το κτήριο υπέστη ζημιές κατά τη διάρκεια της αποκατάστασης. Τοποθετήθηκαν πόρτες από αμμοβολισμένο κρύσταλο και όλα τα παράθυρά του καλύφθηκαν με υαλοπίνακες.

​ 





8. Κάστρο της Έδεσσας (τουρκικά Urfa και από το 1984 Şanlıurfa). Η ιστορική πόλη Έδεσσα, με παρελθόν σημαντικό για χριστιανούς, Εβραίους και μουσουλμάνους, βρίσκεται στη νοτιοανατολική επαρχία της Τουρκίας Σανλίουρφα. Η εξωτερική όψη του κάστρου της, ενός οικοδομήματος με ιστορία 1200 χρόνων, άλλαξε εντελώς με την αποκατάσταση που επιχειρήθηκε το 2013. Τα τείχη, που είχαν σε πολλά σημεία καταρρεύσει, ξαναχτίστηκαν με πλίνθους από λευκό τσιμέντο αντί του αρχικού υλικού, δημιουργώντας θέαμα εντελώς αταίριαστο.

​ 





9. Το Παλάτι του Πορφυρογέννητου (Τεκφούρ Σαράι) στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. Το Τεκφούρ Σαράι είναι ένα βυζαντινό ανάκτορο που χτίστηκε κατά τη διάρκεια του 13ου αιώνα στο χώρο που σήμερα βρίσκεται η συνοικία Φατίχ της Κωνσταντινούπολης. Ως οικοδόμημα έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία, γιατί είναι ένα από τα μόλις τρία βυζαντινά ανάκτορα που στέκονται ακόμα όρθια στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. Δυστυχώς το κτήριο μεταλλάχθηκε σε μια σύγχρονη οικοδομή, την οποία η κριτική παρομοιάζει με ξενοδοχείο διακοπών, με ολοκαίνουργια κιγκλιδώματα ασφαλείας, γυαλιστερό αλουμίνιο και κλιματιστικά.

​ 





10. Η Cité Française στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. Το περίκλειστο αυτό συγκρότημα χτίστηκε στην περιοχή Καράκιοϊ (Karaköy) της Κωνσταντινούπολης για να στεγάσει τα γραφεία Γάλλων και Ρώσων εμπόρων. Η ανέγερσή του έγινε τον 19ου αιώνα.






Η αποκατάσταση του συγκροτήματος ολοκληρώθηκε το 2000, αλλά η κατασκευή μοιάζει περισσότερο με κέντρο ψυχαγωγίας παρά με ιστορικό κτήριο.

​ 





11. Το ανάκτορο και το άλσος του Βαχιτεντίν (Vahdettin). Ο Μεχμέτ Στ΄ Βαχιτεντίν, ο τελευταίος σουλτάνος της οθωμανικής δυναστείας, κατοικούσε σε αυτό το μέγαρο μέχρι την ανάρρησή του στο θρόνο το 1918. Το σύμπλεγμα βρίσκεται στην κορυφή ενός λόφου με υπέροχη θέα στο Βόσπορο. Η «αποκατάστασή» του ολοκληρώθηκε το Απρίλιο του 2014. Η πατίνα του χρόνου όμως πάνω στο ιστορικό κτήριο καταστράφηκε και μερικά δέντρα από το δασάκι απομακρύνθηκαν.

​ 





12. Το Τζαμί με τα Μπλε Πλακάκια στο Σκούταρι (Χρυσούπολη), στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. Το τζαμί αυτό, που οφείλει την ονομασία του στα εξαίσια μπλε πλακάκια Ιζνίκ (Νίκαιας), ανεγέρθηκε από την Κιοσέμ Σουλτάνα στα μέσα του 17ου αιώνα.






Τα υπέροχα πλακίδιά του υπέστησαν ζημιές από την εγκατάσταση κλιματιστικών και την ανάρτηση πινάκων με διατάγματα μουφτήδων.

​


----------



## Earion (Sep 6, 2015)

*Τουρκία: Το Κάστρο του Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκη ΙΙΙ*

Το Τζαμί με τα Μπλε Πλακίδια (συνέχεια)






​ 





13. Ο ναός του Απόλλωνα Σμινθέα στα Δαρδανέλλια (Τσανάκκαλε). Η αποκατάσταση του ηλικίας 2000 ετών αρχαιοελληνικού ναού στην περιοχή του Αϊβατζίκ της επαρχίας Τσανάκκαλε στη βορειοδυτική Τουρκίας προκάλεσε επικρίσεις. Οι αναβαθμοί του ναού ξαναχτίστηκαν με σκυρόδεμα.

​ 





14. Το Βιλαγέτ Τζαμί στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. Το Βιλαγέτ Τζαμί στη γειτονιά Cağaloğlu της Κωνσταντινούπολης χτίστηκε κατά τη διάρκεια της βασιλείας του Μωάμεθ του Πορθητή.






Το οικοδόμημα, απλό αλλά όμορφο μέχρι πρόσφατα, είναι πλέον, ως ανακαινισμένο τζαμί, κόκκινο και λευκό.






Ο ιδιοκτήτης της εταιρείας που είναι υπεύθυνη για την αποκατάστασή του παραδέχτηκε ότι τα χρώματα παραείναι «λαμπερά», αλλά ελπίζει ότι με τον καιρό θα «ξεθωριάσουν».


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2015)

Τουλάχιστον καταστρέφουν όλες τις εποχές και όλα τα είδη μνημείων, δεν κάνουν διακρίσεις. 
ΥΓ. Στα ψηφιδωτά δεν κατάλαβα ποιο είναι το πριν σε μερικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2015)

*Περιστέρη: Το μνημείο της Αμφίπολης είναι του Ηφαιστίωνα* (_Πρώτο Θέμα_)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 1, 2015)

Αντιγραφή της ανάρτησής μου στο ΦΜΠ:

Γατάκι Διόδωρε, άσχετε Αρριανέ, τιποτένιε Πλούταρχε. Όλοι άχρηστοι αποδειχτήκατε. Δεν πάει να γράφετε όλοι ότι ο Ηφαιστίων πέθανε στα Εκβάτανα και κηδεύτηκε στη Βαβυλώνα; Να περιγράφετε με λεπτομέρειες την τελετή και το μεγαλόπρεπο μαυσωλείο; Ποιος να σας πάρει στα σοβαρά;

Η επίσημη, γνήσια κι αυθεντική ανασκαφέας του τάφου αποφάνθηκε ότι ο αδελφικός φίλος του στρατηλάτη τάφηκε κάπου στη μακεδονική επαρχία. Κι αυτός ο τάφος έμεινε κρυφός για αιώνες, κανείς δεν αντιλήφθηκε την ύπαρξή του, κανείς δεν έγραψε κάτι, κανείς δεν άφησε μιαν υπόνοια έστω. .

Αν οι πηγές δεν συμφωνούν με την άποψή σου, τόσο το χειρότερο για τις πηγές.

«καὶ πυρὰν κελεῦσαι αὐτῷ ἑτοιμάζεσθαι ἐν Βαβυλῶνι ἀπὸ ταλάντων μυρίων, οἱ δὲ καὶ πλειόνων ἀνέγραψαν· καὶ ὅτι πένθος ποιεῖσθαι περιηγγέλη κατὰ πᾶσαν τὴν χώραν τὴν βάρβαρον· καὶ ὅτι πολλοὶ τῶν ἑταίρων τῶν Ἀλεξάνδρου ἐς θεραπείαν τὴν ἐκείνου σφᾶς τε αὐτοὺς καὶ τὰ ὅπλα Ἡφαιστίωνι ἀνέθεσαν ἀποθανόντι· πρῶτον δὲ Εὐμενῆ ἄρξαι τοῦ σοφίσματος, ὅντινα ὀλίγῳ πρόσθεν ἔφαμεν ὅτι διηνέχθη πρὸς Ἡφαιστίωνα· καὶ τοῦτο δὲ δρᾶσαι, τῷ Ἀλεξάνδρῳ ὡς μὴ ἐφήδεσθαι δοκοίη τελευτήσαντι Ἡφαιστίωνι. οὔκουν οὐδὲ ἄλλον τινὰ ἔταξεν ἀντὶ Ἡφαιστίωνος χιλίαρχον ἐπὶ τῇ ἵππῳ τῇ ἑταιρικῇ Ἀλέξανδρος, ὡς μὴ ἀπόλοιτο τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ Ἡφαιστίωνος ἐκ τῆς τάξεως, ἀλλὰ Ἡφαιστίωνός τε ἡ χιλιαρχία ἐκαλεῖτο καὶ τὸ σημεῖον αὐτῆς ἡγεῖτο τὸ ἐξ Ἡφαιστίωνος πεποιημένον. ἀγῶνά τε ἐπενόει ποιῆσαι γυμνικόν τε καὶ μουσικὸν πλήθει τε τῶν ἀγωνιζομένων καὶ τῇ εἰς αὐτὸν χορηγίᾳ πολύ τι τῶν ἄλλων τῶν πρόσθεν ἀριδηλότερον· τρισχιλίους γὰρ ἀγωνιστὰς τοὺς σύμπαντας παρεσκεύασε. καὶ οὗτοι ὀλίγον ὕστερον ἐπ´ Ἀλεξάνδρου τῷ τάφῳ λέγουσιν ὅτι ἠγωνίσαντο». [Αρριανός, _Ανάβασις_, Ζ΄, 14]

«Ἔνθα δὴ χρόνον τινὰ τὴν δύναμιν ἀναλαβὼν ἀγῶνάς τε θυμελικοὺς ἐποίει καὶ πότους συνεχεῖς τῶν φίλων, ἐν οἷς ῾Ηφαιστίων ἀκαίροις μέθαις χρησάμενος καὶ περιπεσὼν ἀρρωστίᾳ τὸν βίον ἐξέλιπεν· ὁ δὲ βασιλεὺς χαλεπῶς ἐνέγκας τὸ συμβὰν τὸ σῶμα τοῦ τετελευτηκότος Περδίκκᾳ παρέδωκεν εἰς Βαβυλῶνα κομίσαι, βουλόμενος ἐπιφανεστάτην αὐτοῦ ποιήσασθαι τὴν ταφήν.../ Ἀπολύσας δὲ τὰς πρεσβείας περὶ τὴν ταφὴν ἐγίνετο τοῦ ῾Ηφαιστίωνος. Τοσαύτην δὲ σπουδὴν ἐποιήσατο πρὸς τὴν τῆς ἐκφορᾶς ἐπιμέλειαν ὥστε μὴ μόνον τὰς προγεγενημένας παρ' ἀνθρώποις ταφὰς ὑπερβαλέσθαι, ἀλλὰ καὶ τοῖς ἐσομένοις μηδεμίαν ὑπέρθεσιν καταλιπεῖν.../ ῶν γὰρ ἡγεμόνων καὶ φίλων ἕκαστος στοχαζόμενος τῆς τοῦ βασιλέως ἀρεσκείας κατεσκεύαζεν εἴδωλα δι' ἐλέφαντος καὶ χρυσοῦ καὶ τῶν ἄλλων τῶν θαυμαζομένων παρ' ἀνθρώποις, αὐτὸς δὲ τοὺς ἀρχιτέκτονας ἀθροίσας καὶ λεπτουργῶν πλῆθος τοῦ μὲν τείχους καθεῖλεν ἐπὶ δέκα σταδίους, τὴν δ' ὀπτὴν πλίνθον ἀναλεξάμενος καὶ τὸν δεχόμενον τὴν πυρὰν τόπον ὁμαλὸν κατασκευάσας ᾠκοδόμησε τετράπλευρον πυράν, σταδιαίας οὔσης ἑκάστης πλευρᾶς. Εἰς τριάκοντα δὲ δόμους διελόμενος τὸν τόπον καὶ καταστρώσας τὰς ὀροφὰς φοινίκων στελέχεσι τετράγωνον ἐποίησε πᾶν τὸ κατασκεύασμα. Μετὰ δὲ ταῦτα περιετίθει τῷ περιβόλῳ παντὶ κόσμον, οὗ τὴν μὲν κρηπῖδα χρυσαῖ πεντηρικαὶ πρῷραι συνεπλήρουν, οὖσαι τὸν ἀριθμὸν διακόσιαι τεσσαράκοντα, ἐπὶ δὲ τῶν ἐπωτίδων ἔχουσαι δύο μὲν τοξότας εἰς γόνυ κεκαθικότας τετραπήχεις, ἀνδριάντας δὲ πενταπήχεις καθωπλισμένους, τοὺς δὲ μεταξὺ τόπους φοινικίδες ἀνεπλήρουν πιληταί. Ὑπεράνω δὲ τούτων τὴν δευτέραν ἐπανεῖχον χώραν δᾷδες πεντεκαιδεκαπήχεις, κατὰ μὲν τὴν λαβὴν ἔχουσαι χρυσοῦς στεφάνους, κατὰ δὲ τὴν ἐκφλόγωσιν ἀετοὺς διαπεπετακότας τὰς πτέρυγας καὶ κάτω νεύοντας, παρὰ δὲ τὰς βάσεις δράκοντας ἀφορῶντας τοὺς ἀετούς. Κατὰ δὲ τὴν τρίτην περιφορὰν κατεσκεύαστο ζῴων παντοδαπῶν πλῆθος κυνηγουμένων. Ἔπειτα ἡ μὲν τετάρτη χώρα κενταυρομαχίαν χρυσῆν εἶχεν, ἡ δὲ πέμπτη λέοντας καὶ ταύρους ἐναλλὰξ χρυσοῦς. Τὸ δ' ἀνώτερον μέρος ἐπεπλήρωτο Μακεδονικῶν καὶ βαρβαρικῶν ὅπλων, ὧν μὲν τὰς ἀνδραγαθίας, ὧν δὲ τὰς ἥττας σημαινόντων. Ἐπὶ πᾶσι δὲ ἐφειστήκεισαν Σειρῆνες διάκοιλοι καὶ δυνάμεναι λεληθότως δέξασθαι τοὺς ἐν αὐταῖς ὄντας καὶ ᾄδοντας ἐπικήδιον θρῆνον τῷ τετελευτηκότι. Τὸ δ' ὕψος ἦν ὅλου τοῦ κατασκευάσματος πήχεις πλείους τῶν ἑκατὸν τριάκοντα. Καθόλου δὲ τῶν τε ἡγεμόνων καὶ τῶν στρατιωτῶν ἁπάντων καὶ τῶν πρέσβεων, ἔτι δὲ τῶν ἐγχωρίων φιλοτιμηθέντων εἰς τὸν τῆς ἐκφορᾶς κόσμον φασὶ τὸ πλῆθος τῶν ἀναλωθέντων χρημάτων γεγονέναι πλείω τῶν μυρίων καὶ δισχιλίων ταλάντων. Ἀκολούθως δὲ ταύτῃ τῇ μεγαλοπρεπείᾳ καὶ τῶν ἄλλων γενομένων κατὰ τὴν ἐκφορὰν τιμῶν τὸ τελευταῖον προσέταξεν ἅπασι θύειν ῾Ηφαιστίωνι θεῷ παρέδρῳ·» . [Διόδωρος ΙΖ΄, 110, 114, 115]

Και θυμίζω τι έγραφε ο Μ. Χατζόπουλος σε άρθρο του που είχε παραθέσει παλαιότερα ο φίλτατος π2:

"_*when arguments stemming from formal considerations clash with others based on historical similitude, it is unwise to give preference to the former, be they letter-forms of an inscription or salt-cellars in a Macedonian grave*_" [M.B. Hatzopoulos, «The Burial of the Dead (at Vergina) or The Unending Controversy on the Identity of the Occupants of Tomb» _Τεκμήρια_, τ. 9, 2008, σελ. 91 επ., ειδ. σελ. 117]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2015)

Θα ήθελα πάντως να δω την ακριβή διατύπωση που χρησιμοποιήθηκε από την αρχαιολόγο και τα μέλη της ομάδας της. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι χρησιμοποίησε κάτι σαν «ταφικό τάδε» επειδή προφανώς δεν μπορούσε να αγνοεί όλα τα πιο πάνω (να είσαι καλά για την παρουσίαση, Ρογήρε) και στον τύπο πέρασε η απλουστευμένη και τουριστική βερσιόν (με άλλα λόγια, είχαμε Μυτιλήνη και θα έχουμε και Αμφίπολη -- και έχουμε και Μύκονο για άφτερ άμα λάχει ναούμ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2015)

_Ταφικό συγκρότημα_ βλέπω στις διαφάνειές της εδώ και για «λατρευτικό μνημείο» διαβάζω. Επίσης, δεν διαβάζω να ανέφερε πουθενά η Περιστέρη ότι έγινε στην Αμφίπολη η ταφή του Ηφαιστίωνα.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 1, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> _Ταφικό συγκρότημα_ βλέπω στις διαφάνειές της εδώ και για «λατρευτικό μνημείο» διαβάζω. Επίσης, δεν διαβάζω να ανέφερε πουθενά η Περιστέρη ότι έγινε στην Αμφίπολη η ταφή του Ηφαιστίωνα.



Εγώ να σημειώσω απλώς ότι αυτά που μεταφέρονται δημοσιογραφικά τουλάχιστον να είπε για τις επιγραφές δεν βγάζουν το παραμικρό νόημα επιγραφικά (δεν υπάρχουν μονογράμματα σε επιγραφές με ρέον κείμενο, σίγουρα όχι τον 4ο αι. π.Χ., δεν «παραλαμβάνει» μνημείο, με τη σύγχρονη έννοια, ο παραγγελιοδότης στα συμβόλαια), να καταθέσω την υποψία μου, βάσει μιας αποστροφής της παρουσίασης («επιγραφές, οι οποίες βρίσκονταν, μάλιστα, σε κοινή θέα κοντά στον Λέοντα της Αμφίπολης επί 80-90 χρόνια») ότι πρόκειται για άσχετες επιγραφές που βρέθηκαν αλλού και προσπαθεί να τις συσχετίσει με το μνημείο, να επισημάνω ότι επαναλαμβάνει τα φληναφήματα για τον Δεινοκράτη και την περιφέρεια της Αλεξάνδρειας και να παρατηρήσω ότι διάλεξε να παρουσιάσει τα ευρήματα σε μια μη επιστημονική εκδήλωση (με τη φίλη της νέα υπουργό Μακεδονίας - Θράκης πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα) στην οποία δεν δέχτηκε ερωτήσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2015)

Αυτές ήταν και δικές μου απορίες, πιδύε, και να είσαι καλά που τις ξεκαθαρίζεις.

Και για να μη δημιουργηθεί καμία εντύπωση ότι προσπαθώ να πάρω το μέρος κάποιου σε μια διαμάχη που δεν έχω ούτε τα στοιχεία, ούτε τη σκευή αλλά ούτε και την πρόθεση να αντιπαρατεθώ, δεν διάβασα επίσης αν ειπώθηκε κάτι σχετικό, κάποια ερμηνεία για την ταφή και τα οστά που ανακαλύφθηκαν. Δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν οι έρευνες που θα γινόντουσαν στα εργαστήρια;


----------



## pidyo (Oct 1, 2015)

Αυτά είναι μάλλον τεκτονικές επιγραφές και όχι οικοδομικά συμβόλαια. Τα δε «μονογράμματα» (έχω σοβαρές αμφιβολίες για το σχεδιαστικό απόγραφο, αλλά πρόκειται για φωτογραφίες από κινητό οπότε δεν μπορώ να κρίνω) ερμηνεύονται όπως θέλει κανένας.

Κρίνοντας πάντως από τη λεζάντα της διαφάνειας βρέθηκαν όντως στον περίβολο.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 1, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Κρίνοντας πάντως από τη λεζάντα της διαφάνειας βρέθηκαν όντως στον περίβολο.



Άκυρο, μαθαίνω από αρμοδιότατα χείλη ότι και οι τρεις επιγραφές είναι άσχετες με την ανασκαφή του λόφου Καστά και βρέθηκαν στη βάση του λέοντα και στα αποτεθειμένα στην περιοχή μάρμαρα (που έχουν αποδοθεί στον περίβολο).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2015)

Άποψη: Είναι ο τάφος του Ηφαιστίωνα

Φαίνεται πως οι αρχαιολόγοι έχουν βαλθεί να μας τρελάνουν χειρότερα και από τους σεισμολόγους.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2015)

Οι σεισμολόγοι μας ενδιαφέρουν, ειδικά μετά από σεισμό, γιατί ο κόσμος αναρωτιέται πότε θα του έρθει στο κεφάλι καμιά γλάστρα π.χ.
Η αρχαιολογία από την άλλη είναι για τους περισσότερους θέαμα, οπότε όσο πιο πολύ μπέρδεμα, τόσο πιο πολύ θέαμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2015)

Δεν έχει ανέβει ακόμη στο σάιτ του σταθμού, αλλά ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η σχετική συνέντευξη που έδωσε σήμερα η Λίνα Μενδώνη κατά τις 11-12 στον Βήμα FM (παραγωγοί Χιώτης, Παπαδόπουλος, Παπαχρήστου).


----------



## Costas (Oct 2, 2015)

Η ανακοίνωση της Περιστέρη δεν έπρεπε να βιντεοσκοπηθεί, μετά τις τόσες και τόσες "ανοιχτές διαδικασίες επικοινώνησης" της περσινής χρονιάς; Επίσης μού κάνει εντύπωση που λέει ότι οι άλλοι "δεν δικαιούνται δια να ομιλούν" επειδή δεν έχουν υπόψη τους το υλικό. Είναι δυνατόν να έχει προβεί σε πλήθος ανακοινώσεις και να αξιώνει να μην εκφράζουν οι άλλοι επιστήμονες γνώμη επί των ανακοινώσεών της; Και να λέει "ο χρόνος που έχουμε επιφυλάσσει κι άλλα στοιχεία", λες και παίζουμε πόκερ;

Να λινκάρω και άλλων αρχαιολόγων τις δηλώσεις, του Παναγιώτη Φάκλαρη (ο οποίος, μέλος αν θυμάμαι καλά της ανασκαφικής ομάδας Ανδρόνικου, από κάποια στιγμή και πέρα τάχτηκε ενάντια στην ταύτιση του νεκρού του τάφου της Βεργίνας με τον Φίλιππο Β'), και της Αγγελικής Κοτταρίδη.

Πάντως εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι το εύρημα ατύχησε που δεν βρέθηκε από τον Λαζαρίδη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν έχει ανέβει ακόμη στο σάιτ του σταθμού, αλλά ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η σχετική συνέντευξη που έδωσε σήμερα η Λίνα Μενδώνη κατά τις 11-12 στον Βήμα FM (παραγωγοί Χιώτης, Παπαδόπουλος, Παπαχρήστου).



*Μενδώνη για Αμφίπολη: «Και κεραμεύς κεραμεί κοτέει»*

(Το ηχητικό εξακολουθεί να μην έχει ανέβει.)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2015)

Τώρα άνοιξα το λινκ και υπάρχει και ηχητικό αρχείο.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 7, 2015)

Πώς μπορείς να μαγειρέψεις και να σερβίρεις την επίκληση αυθεντίας: Λεφαντζής, περί επιγραφής

«Το μονόγραμμα, όπως και η επιγραφή “ΠΑΡΕΛΑΒΟΝ ΗΦΑΙΣΤΙΩΝΟΣ” που παραπέμπουν σε “συμβόλαιο παραλαβής” οικοδομικού υλικού πιθανόν από τον Αντίγονο τον Μονόφθαλμο, είναι χαραγμένα από την κατασκευή τους και χρονολογημένα από τρεις κορυφαίους πανεπιστημιακούς επιγραφολόγους, Έλληνες και ξένους, με τους οποίους συνεργάστηκε η ερευνητική ομάδα της Αμφίπολης», αναφέρει στην «Κ» ο κ. Λεφαντζής. Δεν αποκαλύπτει τα ονόματα των επιγραφολόγων, «η Αμφίπολη έχει γίνει κτήμα και συζήτηση της διεθνούς επιστημονικής κοινότητας. Η μελέτη προχωράει με μεγάλη προσοχή, δεν βιαστήκαμε και δεν βιαζόμαστε να τα δείξουμε», λέει.

​ Τρεις κορυφαίοι πανεπιστημιακοί επιγραφολόγοι λοιπόν επιβεβαιώνουν την ερμηνεία των ανασκαφέων, σωστά; Εχμ, όχι ακριβώς. Γιατί άλλο είναι να επιβεβαιώσεις ή μάλλον να μη φέρεις αντίρρηση (στην πραγματικότητα για διάφορους λόγους είναι αδύνατη η ακριβής χρονολόγηση της τυπολογίας των γραμμάτων της επιγραφής αυτής) για τη χρονολόγηση της επιγραφής κι άλλο να επιβεβαιώσεις την ερμηνεία της επιγραφής που πλασάρουν οι ανασκαφείς. Ας μας αναφέρει λοιπόν τα ονόματα των κορυφαίων ο κ. Λεφαντζής, να μάθουμε κι εμείς τι ακριβώς είπαν οι άνθρωποι. Γιατί αν κορυφαίος επιγραφολόγος επιβεβαίωσε την _ερμηνεία _των ανασκαφέων, εγώ σκίζω τα πτυχία μου δίχως δεύτερη κουβέντα. Έναν επιγραφολόγο ξέρω να μίλησε επωνύμως για το εύρημα (Άγγελος Ματθαίου), κι αυτός είπε ότι η ερμηνεία «παρέλαβον Ηφαιστίωνος» κάθε άλλο παρά πιθανή είναι. 

Κοτταρίδη, περί Αμφιπόλεως. 

Αν αφήσουμε κατά μέρος τη χρονολόγηση του μνημείου (παραείναι πολλοί οι σοβαροί ειδικοί που, έστω με αυτά που πρόχειρα έχουν δει, δεν έχουν καμιά αντίρρηση στην χρονολόγηση στον 4ο ή, οι περισσότεροι, στον 3ο αιώνα ώστε να δεχτώ ανεπιφύλακτα τη βεβαιότητα της Κοτταρίδη για τον ύστερο 2ο), είναι χρήσιμα αυτά που λέει για το ξεκαθάρισμα κάποιων βασικών παρεξηγήσεων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2015)

*Εδώ* (στο ιστολόγιο της κ. Αρ. Παπαφωτίου) έχουν ανέβει φωτογραφίες και βίντεο από την παρουσίαση της κ. Περιστέρη, μεταξύ των οποίων και απεικονίσεις του θριγκού σύμφωνα με τις αναπαραστάσεις του κ. Λεφαντζή. Η προσωπική μου γνώμη: rather too good to be true. Φυσικά, αν έχει φτάσει η τεχνολογία σε τέτοια επίπεδα, μένω άναυδος.

(Η λέξη «*αρνητημένος» μού είναι εντελώς νέα, εφόσον δεν είναι λάθος στην απομαγνητοφώνηση.)

Και ένα δείγμα του υλικού που παρουσιάστηκε, φωτογραφημένο από την ιστολόγο:


----------



## pidyo (Oct 9, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Η λέξη «*αρνητημένος» μού είναι εντελώς νέα, εφόσον δεν είναι λάθος στην απομαγνητοφώνηση.)


Λάθος είναι, ανακεκλιμένος λέει η Περιστέρη. Και το «αριστοδημιουργική απεικόνιση» είναι, δυστυχώς, λάθος της απομαγνητοφώνησης (αριστουργηματική νομίζω άκουσα). Θα ήταν πολύ ταιριαστό: 



> Ειναι δυσδιάγνωστα, είπαν ότι είναι δύσκολο να τα βρούμε, αλλά καθίσαμε σκεφτήκαμε, έκανε μία καταπληκτική απόδοση ο Μιχάλης





> Ο Μιχάλης ο Λεφαντζής έκανε μιά καταπληκτική αναπαράσταση με τα κομμάτια αυτά, που θα σας δείξω παρακάτω.





> Είναι μία αναπαράσταση που έχει πάρα πολλή δουλειά, πάρα πολύ μεράκι και μόνο το αριστουργηματικό χέρι του Μιχάλη του Λεφαντζή θα μπορούσε να μας δώσει αυτά τα αποτελέσματα.





> Εδώ είναι καταπληκτικό το σχέδιο και το ψάξιμο που έχει κάνει ο Μιχάλης ο Λεφαντζής, είναι μία αριστοδημιουργική απεικόνιση.





> Εδώ πρέπει να δουλέψει και η φαντασία των οφθαλμών βέβαια, αλλά καλοπροαίρετα, για να μην φτάσουμε σε συμπεράσματα που δεν είναι...





drsiebenmal said:


> Η προσωπική μου γνώμη: rather too good to be true. Φυσικά, αν έχει φτάσει η τεχνολογία σε τέτοια επίπεδα, μένω άναυδος.


Η απεικονιστική τεχνολογία έχει προχωρήσει. Υπέρυθρα φίλτρα, ειδικοί φωτισμοί, φασματογραφικές απεικονίσεις, ειδικά φίλτρα που μπορούν να απομονώσουν συγκεκριμένα χρώματα αν υποψιάζεται κανείς τη χημική τους σύσταση, μπορούν να ξεδιαλύνουν απορίες, να τεκμηριώσουν τεχνικές, να αποσαφηνίσουν περιγράμματα. Αυτό που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν είναι να ανακαλύψουν την Άρτα και τα Γιάννενα. Και, σε κάθε περίπτωση, η Άρτα και τα Γιάννενα πρέπει να τεκμηριωθούν από την αντιπαραβολή του ορατού με γυμνό μάτι, του εμφανιζόμενου με ειδική τεχνική και του σχεδιαστικά ερμηνευθέντος. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν τεκμηριώνονται από μια «καταπληκτική αναπαράσταση», ένα «καταπληκτικό σχέδιο» και την καλοπροαίρετη, «βέβαια» φαντασία. 

Ντροπής πράγματα. Πραγματικής ντροπής.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 9, 2015)

Σημειωτέον ότι ολόκληρη η ομιλία θα αναρτηθεί κάποια στιγμή εδώ.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 11, 2015)

Ωριαία συνέντευξη Λεφαντζή.

Κάποια σχόλια:

1. Ο Λεφαντζής γνωρίζει πολύ καλά τι είναι οι επιγραφές που παρουσίασε. Γνωρίζει ότι πρόκειται για παραλαβή λίθου και όχι μνημείου, ομολογεί ότι είναι χαραγμένες στην αδρή επιφάνεια του λίθου πριν από το φινίρισμα και την τελική επεξεργασία, γνωρίζει ότι δεν πρόκειται για οικοδομικό συμβόλαιο, αναγνωρίζει ότι τα μονογράμματα χρήζουν μελέτης. Δικαιούμαι κι εγώ λοιπόν να πω ότι όταν λίγο αργότερα μιλάει για παραλαβή του ηρώου του Ηφαιστίωνα από τον Αντίγονο η τοποθέτησή του είναι παραμύθι εκ του πονηρού. Όπως και στην περίπτωση του hype τύπου «Μακεδονία ξακουστή» με τις επιγραφές της Μεθώνης, θυμώνω περισσότερο με κάποιον που καταλαβαίνει τι είναι το εύρημά του και το επενδύει με παραμύθια παρά με κάποιον που είναι απλώς άσχετος. 

2. Μιλάει συνεχώς για τον εαυτό του. Έκανα, έρανα, αποδείχτηκε πως ό,τι έλεγα ήταν σωστό (!), ο κρινόμενος είναι αυτός που παράγει έργο και είναι στην πλεονεκτική θέση, συνεργάζομαι με όλη την διεπιστημονική ομάδα, ο (γεωλόγος) Τσόκας στη δική μου δουλειά στηρίχτηκε κλπ. 

3. Το επιχείρημα «το μνημείο είναι της εποχής του Αλεξάνδρου, είναι σπουδαίο, ο Αλέξανδρος δεν έφτιαξε τίποτε στη Μακεδονία, ξέρουμε ότι παρήγγειλε ηρώα του Ηφαιστίωνα, άρα το μνημείο του λόφου Καστά είναι το ηρώο του Ηφαιστίωνα» εξακολουθεί να με σοκάρει. 

4. Άλλο ένα σημείο στο οποίο μου έπεσε το σαγόνι: δεν έχουμε σε καμιά άλλη οικοδομική κατασκευή στην Ελλάδα μονογράμματα των Αντιγονιδών, παρά μόνο στην Αμφίπολη, άρα το μνημείο είναι αυτόχρημα σημαντικό. Υπάρχουν μονογράμματα βασιλέων σε άλλα μνημεία εκτός Ελλάδας. Ποια είναι αυτά; ρωτάει ο δημοσιογράφος. Δεν μπορώ να σας πω, πρέπει να ζυμωθεί η έρευνα. 

5. Το μόνο χρήσιμο για μένα σημείο είναι ότι ξεκαθάρισε ότι η επίχωση του φυσικού λόφου είναι 30% του συνολικού υψώματος (δεν θα έπαιρνα τοις μετρητοίς τη μέτρηση, δεδομένου ότι ο Τσόκας έκανε γεωφυσική διασκόπηση στο 1/5 του λόφου και κατά τα άλλα βασίστηκε στις σχεδιαστικές αποτυπώσεις, αλλά έστω ότι είναι τόσο). Αν θυμάστε, από την πρώτη στιγμή πολλοί είχαν επισημάνει ότι δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε τόσο σημασία στο μέγεθος του λόφου, από τη στιγμή που στην κορυφή του λόφου υπήρχαν παλαιότερες ταφές, άρα επρόκειτο για φυσικό γήλοφο με προγένεστερη ταφική χρήση και όχι για έναν εξολοκλήρου τεχνητό τύμβο. Από την πρώτη στιγμή μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι στις περισσότερες θεωρίες για το μνημείο αγνοείται η βασική παράμετρος: γιατί στην Αμφίπολη. Κάποια στιγμή κάποιος αποφάσισε να κατασκευάσει ένα μνημείο σε χώρο με προϋπάρχουσα ταφική χρήση, να το καταχώσει με επίχωση και να περικλείσει το σύνολο, παλιό και νέο, με έναν μεγαλοπρεπή περίβολο. Η σύνδεση με το αμφιπολίτικο παρελθόν θα έπρεπε να είναι το κλειδί και η αφετηρία οποιασδήποτε ερμηνείας του μνημείου και του περιβόλου. 

6. Αν δεν το καταλάβατε ήδη από την Περιστέρη, θα έχουμε συνέχεια στο διακριτικό παραμύθι με τον Αλέξανδρο: δυαδικότητα της παράστασης, δυαδικότητα του νεκρικού θαλάμου (μια κλίνη, μια τεφροδόχος). Θα πουλήσει ο Αλέξανδρος και στο μέλλον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2015)

*Ασύλητος τάφος πολεμιστή Μυκηναϊκής περιόδου ήρθε στο φως στην Πύλο* (Πηγή: _The TOC_)

[...] Δίπλα στον πολεμιστή είχαν εναποτεθεί: χάλκινο σπαθί με επιχρυσωμένη ελεφαντοστέινη λαβή, χρυσά σφραγιστικά δακτυλίδια και κύπελλα, σπάνια χρυσή αλυσίδα, ασημένια κύπελλα -ορισμένα με χρυσά χείλη-, χάλκινα αγγεία και κύπελλα, χάλκινος αμφορέας, χάλκινες πρόχοι, καθώς και χάλκινες λεκανίδες, περισσότεροι από πενήντα σφραγιδόλιθοι τεμάχια ελεφαντοστού με εγχάρακτες παραστάσεις και περισσότερες από χίλιες (1000) ψήφους από πολύτιμους λίθους. Πολλά από αυτά τα αντικείμενα είναι έργα μινωικής τεχνοτροπίας.

Σύμφωνα με τους ανασκαφείς, οι οποίοι εργάζονται πάνω από 25 χρόνια στην περιοχή της Πυλίας, η ανακάλυψη ασύλητου λακκοειδούς τάφου, εντός του οποίου είχε ενταφιασθεί νεαρός άνδρας, ηλικίας 30-35 ετών, που συνοδευόταν από περισσότερα από 1400 μοναδικά αντικείμενα, είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική, καθώς η υψηλή ποιότητα των αντικειμένων αποδεικνύει ότι η Πύλος, όπως και οι Μυκήνες στη ΒΑ Πελοπόννησο, είχε έντονα επηρεαστεί από τη μινωική τέχνη γύρω στο 1.500 π.Χ. Αξιοσημείωτο είναι, επίσης, το γεγονός ότι δεν βρέθηκε μυκηναϊκή ή μινωική κεραμική στον τάφο.

Κτερίσματα που αρχικά είχαν τοποθετηθεί πάνω στο φέρετρο, διασκορπίστηκαν μετά τη διάλυσή του και θρυμματίστηκαν πάνω στον σκελετό, δυσκολεύοντας έτσι την ανασκαφική εργασία. Στα κτερίσματα που είχαν τοποθετηθεί επάνω από το φέρετρο περιλαμβάνονται: χάλκινες πρόχοι, μεγάλη χάλκινη λεκάνη, λεπτές λωρίδες χαλκού προερχόμενες ενδεχομένως από την πανοπλία του πολεμιστή και διάτρητοι χαύλιοι αγριόχοιρου από το κράνος του πολεμιστή. [...]

Ορεκτικό (περισσότερες φωτογραφίες στην πηγή):





Περισσότερες πληροφορίες έχει η _Καθημερινή_.


----------



## Costas (Oct 26, 2015)

"η εναπόθεση τόσων πολλών κοσμημάτων σε ανδρική ταφή αμφισβητεί τη μέχρι τώρα ευρέως διαδεδομένη πεποίθηση ότι τα κοσμήματα συνόδευαν κυρίως γυναικείες ταφές."


----------



## Costas (Oct 27, 2015)

Το εύρημα σε άρθρο της New York Times. (με φωτογραφίες)

The top of the warrior’s shaft grave lies at ground level, seemingly so easy to find that it is quite surprising the tomb lay intact for 35 centuries.

“It is indeed mind boggling that we were first,” Dr. Davis wrote in an email. “I’m still shaking my head in disbelief. So many walked over it so many times, including our own team.”


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2015)

*Ξυπνώντας τον Έλληνα πολεμιστή μετά από 3.500 χρόνια* (Ηρώ Παππά, _news 247_)

Συνέντευξη με τον αρχαιολόγο Jack. L. Davis για τον ασύλητο τάφο του griffin warrior, του «γρύπα-πολεμιστή» όπως αποδίδεται ο όρος στο κείμενο (και κάπως δεν μου κάθεται καλά, αλλά δεν μπορώ να προτείνω και κάτι πολύ καλύτερο, ίσως το σκέτο «γρύπα» ή σε πιο δημώδες: «ο γρύπας ο πολεμιστής»).

Από την εικονογράφηση που συνοδεύει το άρθρο:


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2015)

Εγώ το καταλαβα "ο πολεμιστής με τους γρύπες", όπως η κυρία με τις καμέλιες, αφού δεν είναι ο ίδιος γρύπας αλλά ο τάφος του είχε διακοσμήσεις με γρύπες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2015)

Σωστά το κατάλαβες, αλλά μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε εύλογα (και ολίγον δημοσιογραφικά) και ότι το παρατσούκλι του μπορεί να ήταν «ο γρύπας».


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2015)

Όπως πάντως λέμε «ο άνθρωπος-αράχνη» και «η γυναίκα-λάστιχο», έτσι κι εδώ θα πρέπει να προτιμήσουμε την αντίστροφη σειρά: *ο πολεμιστής-γρύπας*.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="πολ...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=tSg3Vpq8LYLwUsqhluAI


----------



## Earion (Nov 2, 2015)

Ο πολεμιστής γρύπας!!! :woot:Ανατριχιάζω και μόνο στην ιδέα, όχι στο άκουσμα. Πατάτα ολκής από αρχάριο στην αγγλική επιπέδου «μι Τάρζαν γιου Τζέιν». Μεζεδάκι για τα σαββατιανά του Σαραντάκου.

Μα είναι δυνατόν; Σαν να μην έχουν ακούσει για:

τον πρίγκιπα με τα κρίνα

τη Μαντόνα των Βράχων (Virgin of the Rocks, Felsgrottenmadona)

τον Ιππότη με το Ρόδο (Der Rosenkavalier)

το Κοριτσάκι με τα σπίρτα (the Little Match Girl)

τη Βασίλισσα του χιονιού (The Snow Queen, Snedronningen)

Να θυμηθούμε ότι υπάρχει και ο Ιππότης του χιονιού (The Snow Knight, Snežnyj bogatyr’i), όπερα για παιδιά του Τσέζαρ Κιούι.

Να το πνίξουμε τώρα. Μην το αφήσουμε να απογαλακτιστεί.


Υ.Γ. Οι Γάλλοι το μετέφρασαν —όπως θα περίμενε κανείς— *le guerrier au griffon*. Οι Ιταλοί *guerriero del grifone*.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2015)

Earion said:


> Να το πνίξουμε τώρα. Μην το αφήσουμε να απογαλακτιστεί.



Να το πνίξουμε, να το πνίξουμε. Το σχόλιό μου είχε να κάνει με τη σειρά. Αφού:



> Because of the griffins depicted in the grave, Dr. Davis and Dr. Stocker refer to the man informally as the “griffin warrior.”


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/27/s...eece-could-be-a-gateway-to-civilizations.html

το λογικό είναι πράγματι «*ο πολεμιστής με τους γρύπες*».


----------



## Earion (Nov 3, 2015)

Η καύση των νεκρών και ο ενταφιασμός στην αρχαία Αθήνα

Ένα αθησαύριστο κείμενο της κορυφαίας Ελληνίδας αρχαιολόγου Σέμνης Καρούζου που ψηφιοποιείται πρώτη φορά

Πηγή : LiFo


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2015)

*Ancient Greek Fort Of Acra Found By Archaeologists In Jerusalem Parking Lot* (Huffington Post)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2015)

*Τα μυστικά του Αρχιπελάγους των Φούρνων* (_Καθημερινή_, Μαργ. Πουρνάρα)

Ένα «νεκροταφείο» αρχαίων, μεσαιωνικών και υστεροβυζαντινών ναυαγίων, ανακάλυψαν πριν από λίγο καιρό οι δύτες της Εφορείας Εναλίων Αρχαιοτήτων στο Αρχιπέλαγος των Φούρνων, κοντά στην Ικαρία. Μια ομάδα από 8 Ελληνες δύτες και Αμερικανούς συναδέλφους του Αμερικανικού Ιδρύματος RPM Nautical Foundation (που προσέφεραν την τεχνική τους συνδρομή), σημείωσαν 22 ναυάγια στον ναυτικό χάρτη μέσα σε 15 μόνον ημέρες από τα μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου μέχρι και τις αρχές Οκτωβρίου. [...]

Το ερώτημα είναι αυτονόητο: Γιατί οι αρχαιολόγοι αποφάσισαν να εστιάσουν στους Φούρνους; «Δύο ήταν οι λόγοι» επισημαίνει ο Γιώργος Κουτσουφλάκης: «Πρώτον, η γεωγραφική θέση τους στον χάρτη και η μορφολογία τους με πολλά υπήνεμα λιμάνια, έκανε το νησί πολύ δημοφιλές στους πλόες των αρχαίων ναυτικών, ιδιαίτερα εκείνων που ταξίδευαν στο Αιγαίο προς και από τη Μικρά Ασία και τις μεγάλες της πόλεις. Επίσης, βρίσκεται σε καίρια θέση στον άξονα βορά-νότου από τη Ρόδο μέχρι τη Μυτιλήνη και από τη Συροπαλαιστίνη μέχρι τη Μαύρη Θάλασσα. Επίσης, καθώς έλκω την καταγωγή μου από την Ικαρία, ήξερα ότι ο βυθός έκρυβε αρχαία πλοία. [...] :) :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> η μορφολογία τους με πολλά υπήνεμα λιμάνια, έκανε το νησί πολύ δημοφιλές στους πλόες των αρχαίων ναυτικών



Και τι γυρεύουν τόσα ναυάγια σε μέρος με πολλά υπήνεμα λιμάνια; Πήγαιναν εκεί για να φουντάρουν τα πλοία και να πάρουν την ασφάλεια; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2015)

Υπήνεμα είναι όταν φτάσεις εκεί...


----------



## Earion (Nov 5, 2015)

Οι Φούρνοι ήταν ανέκαθεν καταφύγιο πειρατών.


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2015)

[καταπληκτική εικονογράφηση στο πιντιέφι για το Ακρωτήρι]

Mycenaean Wall Painting in Context. New Discoveries, Old Finds Reconsidered
Edited by Hariclia Brecoulaki, Jack L. Davis & Sharon R. Stocker

City: Athens
Year: 2015
Publisher: National Hellenic Research Foundation, Institute of Historical Research
Series: Meletemata 72
Description: Hardback, 403 p., numerous colour figures, 27,7 x 21,6 cm
ISBN: 978-960-90681-5-4
Price: € 120
Aegean Library: 3459

Abstract

During the recent decades many new Mycenaean wall paintings have been brought to light and older finds have been restored and reconstructed afresh in light of newly found joining fragments. These paintings derive both from palatial and non-palatial contexts, from major centers on the mainland (including Mycenae, Tiryns, Argos, Pylos, Thebes, Orchomenos, and Gla) and from recently excavated sites, such as Iklaina in Messenia. However, in contrast to the corpora of Minoan and Cycladic wall paintings, Mycenaean paintings have survived in poor physical condition. For the most part, they are highly fragmentary and lack iconographic and contextual coherence.

The present book, lavishly illustrated, including many full-page details, offers an up to date insight into new discoveries of Mycenaean wall painting and new iconographic interpretations of old material, excavated long ago but never properly published. It is therefore likely to fill a large gap in our knowledge of Mycenaean wall painting and Aegean wall painting in general, and help us to gain a better understanding of the visual language of Mycenaean painting and of how it was employed in the murals that adorned Mycenaean buildings.


*Contents*

Preface by the editors [13-17]

Conceptual and Geographical Contexts

John Bennet, Telltale Depictions: A Contextual View of Mycenaean Wall-Paintings [21-34]

Andreas G. Vlachopoulos, Detecting “Mycenaean” Elements in the “Minoan” Wall-Paintings of a “Cycladic” Settlement. The Wall-Paintings of Thera and Τheir Iconographic Koine [37-65] PDF

Santo Privitera, A Painted Town: Wall Paintings and the Built Environment at Late Minoan III Ayia Triada [66-90] PDF

Mycenae

Heleni Palaiologou, A Female Painted Plaster Figure from Mycenae [95-125]

Kim Shelton, LH IIIA Frescoes from Petsas House, Mycenae: Splatters, Patterns and Scenes [126-143]

Iphiyenia Tournavitou, Sport, Prestige, and Ritual Outside the Palaces: Pictorial Frescoes from the West House at Mycenae [145-169]

Tiryns and Argos

Alkestis Papadimitriou, Ulrich Thaler & Joseph Maran, Bearing the Pomegranate Bearer: A New Wall-Painting Scene from Tiryns [173-211] PDF

Iphiyenia Tournavitou & Hariclia Brecoulaki, The Mycenaean Wall-Paintings from Argos. A Preliminary Presentation [212-245]

Messenia

Michael B. Cosmopoulos, A Group of New Mycenaean Frescoes from Iklaina, Pylos [249-259] PDF

Hariclia Brecoulaki, Sharon R. Stocker, Jack L. Davis, and Emily C. Egan, An Unprecedented Naval Scene from Pylos: First Considerations [260-291]

Emily C. Egan & Hariclia Brecoulaki, Marine Iconography at the Palace of Nestor and the Emblematic Use of the Argonaut [292-313]

Boiotia

Vassilis Aravantinos & Ioannis Fappas, The Mycenaean Wall Paintings of Thebes: From Excavation to Restoration [316-353]

Theodoros Spyropoulos, Wall Paintings from the Mycenaean Palace of Boeotian Orchomenos [355-368]

Christos Boulotis, Reconstructing a Dolphin Frieze and Argonauts from the Mycenaean Citadel of Gla [371-403]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2016)

*Εντυπωσιακά ευρήματα στην ανασκαφή του Φαληρικού Δέλτα*


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2016)

Ενδιαφέρον!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2016)

Κι άλλες φωτογραφίες *εδώ*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2016)

*Vestiges of an ancient Greek art form, preserved by catastrophe*

Fewer than 200 bronze sculptures from the Hellenistic era -- a period that began more than 2,000 years ago -- survive today. About a quarter of those are gathered in an exhibit at the National Gallery of Art called "Power and Pathos," which offers a view into the spread of ancient Greek culture around the world, and the rise of a new art form. Jeffrey Brown reports.


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2016)

Σε μερικές βδομάδες θα 'χω τον (ιταλικό) κατάλογο...


----------



## Marinos (Mar 4, 2016)

Νεότερα στο σίριαλ Αμφίπολης:

Ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό στοιχείο που επιβεβαιώνει την επικεφαλής της ανασκαφής στον Τύμβο Καστά κυρία Κατερίνα Περιστέρη ως προς τη χρονολόγηση του μνημείου στον 4ο π.Χ. αιώνα έφερε στο φως η ομάδα των επιστημόνων του ΑΠΘ υπό τον καθηγητή κ. Γρηγόρη Τσόκα.

Κομμάτι ξυλάνθρακα στην επίχωση του τάφου, εξωτερικά ψηλά δίπλα στη θολωτή στέγη, το οποίο εξέτασαν με σύγχρονες μεθόδους οι επιστήμονες (Γ. Συρίδης, Σ. Παυλίδης, Α. Χατζηπέτρος, Γρ. Τσόκας) χρονολογεί την κατασκευή στο δεύτερο μισό του 4ου π.Χ. αιώνα.

Πέρα από τη χρονολόγηση είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι στήλη η οποία αποτυπώνει ένα φίδι που σκαρφαλώνει σε δέντρο βρέθηκε εκτός του ταφικού μνημείου, αλλά σε κοντινό σημείο στον Τύμβο Καστά της Αμφίπολης. Σύμφωνα με υποθέσεις της ανασκαφικής ομάδας, ενδεχομένως να ήταν τοποθετημένο στον χώρο όπου βρισκόταν η κιβωτιόσχημη θήκη. Το εύρημα δεν ήταν έως σήμερα γνωστό.

Αυτό μεταξύ άλλων είναι εκ των νέων στοιχείων που περιλαμβάνουν οι επιστημονικές ανακοινώσεις της ανασκαφικής ομάδας με επικεφαλής την αρχαιολόγο κυρία Περιστέρη στο πλαίσιο της 29ης Αρχαιολογικής Συνάντησης του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης.

Επίσης, σύμφωνα με τον υπεύθυνο αρχιτέκτονα της ανασκαφής κ. Μιχάλη Λεφαντζή, υπήρχε μαρμάρινη ανάγλυφη ζωφόρος στη βάση του βάθρου επί του οποίου ήταν ο λέοντας στην κορυφή του τύμβου. Σε αυτή αποτυπωνόταν παράσταση χαρακτηριστική μακεδονικής εικονογραφίας με μακεδόνες στρατιώτες, σάρισες, ασπίδες, μακεδονικό κράνος. Μάλιστα, κατά την εκτίμηση του ειδικού στη γλυπτική κ. Αντόνιο Κόρσο ότι ο άνδρας που οδηγεί την πορεία των στρατιωτών αποτυπώνει πορτρέτο του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου...

Εκτός άλλων, έγινε αναφορά σε τεφροδόχο (μια λαβή βρεθηκε στην κιβωτιόσχημη θήκη από χάλκινο τεφροδόχο αγγείο), που παραπέμπει σε νεκρό με καύση. Επίσης, στο δάπεδο στον δεύτερο θάλαμο του μνημείου διαπιστώθηκε ότι υπήρχε ένα «τετράγωνο αποτύπωμα» και, σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις της ανασκαφικής ομάδας, υπήρχε βάση για άγαλμα μπροστά από τις «καρυάτιδες».

Από την κεραμική η οποία, σύμφωνα με την κυρία Περιστέρη, εκτείνεται χρονικά από τον 4ο π.Χ. ως τα ρωμαϊκά χρόνια, προκύπτει, ότι γίνονταν τελετές για αφηρωισμό.

Οι ανασκαφείς έχουν κατ' επανάληψιν τονίσει ότι η αποξήλωση του τύμβου από τα μάρμαρα του περιβόλου και του μνημείου έγινε από τους Ρωμαίους. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η κυρία Περιστέρη σημείωσε ότι έχει βρεθεί και ρωμαϊκή κεραμική έως τον 3ο μ.Χ. αιώνα.

Πάντως, το εύρημα με τη στήλη που έχει παράσταση με φίδι ενισχύει την ερμηνεία για τελετουργίες (χθόνια λατρεία) στο μνημείο το οποίο, σύμφωνα με την επικεφαλής των ανασκαφών στον τύμβο της Αμφίπολης κυρία Περιστέρη, κατασκευάστηκε, τουλάχιστον αρχικά, ως ηρώον προς τιμήν του αφηρωισμένου Ηφαιστίωνα το τελευταίο τέταρτο του 4ου αιώνα. Επίσης, ο αρχιτέκτονας αναφέρθηκε σε τελετουργίες.

Αρχιτεκτονικά και οικοδομικά χαρακτηριστικά

Σημαντικά στοιχεία για τα αρχιτεκτονικά και οικοδομικά χαρακτηριστικά στην εξέλιξη του μνημειακού συνόλου τύμβου Καστά Αμφίπολης έδωσε ο κ. Λεφαντζής, ενώ εντυπωσιακές ήταν οι αναλύσεις του κ. Κόρσο για τη γλυπτική με επίκεντρο τη μελέτη διάσπαρτων μαρμάρινων αναγλύφων από την ευρύτερη περιοχή του τύμβου Καστά Αμφίπολης.

Κατά τους ανασκαφείς, με αφορμή τον θάνατο του Ηφαιστίωνα κατασκευάστηκε το μνημείο με την κιβωτιόσχημη θήκη. Ο περίβολος ενοποίησε το σύνολο του χώρου, ο οποίος είχε την ιερότητα προγενέστερων ηρωικών ταφών, και γίνεται η επιστέγαση -και με τον λέοντα στην κορυφή- της νέας λατρείας του αφηρωισμένου στρατηγού.

Σφίγγες, κόρες («καρυάτιδες») και βοτσαλωτό ψηφιδωτό με την «αρπαγή της Περσεφόνης» τοποθετούν χρονικά στην ίδια πρώτη φάση που χτίζεται το μνημείο, δηλαδή μαζί με την καμάρα. Είναι αξιοσημείωτο ότι, σύμφωνα με τα αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία, το τεμάχιο του μαρμάρου που ξεχονδρίστηκε για την κατασκευή των «καρυατίδων» έχει συσχετισθεί με το μάρμαρο που ξεχονδρίστηκε για την κατασκευή του γλυπτού του λέοντος.

Σε επόμενη οικοδομική φάση μπαίνει η θύρα και η γραπτή ζωφόρος η οποία βρίσκεται ψηλά στους τοίχους του χώρου με το ψηφιδωτό.

Στις 12:30 το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής ξεκίνησε τη διάλεξή της η κυρία Περιστέρη μπροστά σε επιστημονικό κοινό. Ακουλούθησαν οι υπόλοιποι επιστήμονες της ανασκαφικής ομάδας και έγινε εκτενής επιστημονική συζήτηση, μέχρι αργά το απόγευμα, και δόθηκαν διευκρινίσεις από την ανασκαφική ομάδα.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 4, 2016)

Μερικές ακόμα λεπτομέρειες: http://www.lifo.gr/now/culture/92306


----------



## pidyo (Mar 5, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Κομμάτι ξυλάνθρακα στην επίχωση του τάφου, εξωτερικά ψηλά δίπλα στη θολωτή στέγη, το οποίο εξέτασαν με σύγχρονες μεθόδους οι επιστήμονες (Γ. Συρίδης, Σ. Παυλίδης, Α. Χατζηπέτρος, Γρ. Τσόκας) χρονολογεί την κατασκευή στο δεύτερο μισό του 4ου π.Χ. αιώνα.



Δεν ξέρω από αυτά αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να δω το χρονικό εύρος της εκτίμησης (οι χρονολογήσεις από οργανικά υλικά έχουν βελτιωθεί στην ακρίβεια, αλλά ο κεντρικός αριθμός δεν έχει την παραμικρή σημασία χωρίς το πιθανό χρονικό εύρος: το 312 π.Χ. δεν έχει την παραμικρή σημασία, αυτό που μετράει είναι αν το συνοδεύει ένα ± 50 ή ένα ± 250). 



Marinos said:


> Μερικές ακόμα λεπτομέρειες: http://www.lifo.gr/now/culture/92306





> Εγώ ο Αντίγονος, παρέλαβα οικοδομικό υλικό για την ανέγερση μνημείου προς τιμήν του Ηφαιστίωνος


Νισάφι πια. Νισάφι. 



Marinos said:


> Στις 12:30 το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής ξεκίνησε τη διάλεξή της η κυρία Περιστέρη μπροστά σε επιστημονικό κοινό. Ακουλούθησαν οι υπόλοιποι επιστήμονες της ανασκαφικής ομάδας και έγινε εκτενής επιστημονική συζήτηση, μέχρι αργά το απόγευμα, και δόθηκαν διευκρινίσεις από την ανασκαφική ομάδα.


Το ετήσιο αυτό συνέδριο (Το Αρχαιολογικό Έργο στη Μακεδονία και Θράκη) περιλαμβάνει πληθώρα σύντομων (10-15΄) ανακοινώσεων για το αρχαιολογικό έργο του παρελθόντος έτους. Πάντοτε υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις, αλλά η Αμφιπολιάδα φαίνεται ότι δημιούργησε νέες συνήθειες.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 20, 2016)

H Αμφίπολη έγινε επιτραπέζιο παιχνίδι.



> η «Αμφίπολη» παίζεται από έναν έως τέσσερις παίκτες άνω των 10 ετών, που σκοπός τους είναι να συγκεντρώσουν όσα περισσότερα «ευρήματα»-πόντους, όπως αμφορείς, ψηφιδωτά και αγάλματα πριν καταστραφεί η πύλη του Τύμβου.



Δεν περίμενα ότι ένας κατασκευαστής επιτραπέζιων παιχνιδιών θα μετέφερε με τέτοια ακρίβεια τη λογική της συγκεκριμένης ανασκαφής...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2016)

*Slaughter at the bridge: Uncovering a colossal Bronze Age battle*


----------



## Earion (Apr 11, 2016)

*Ευρωπαϊκή διάκριση για το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Τεγέας*

«Ύψιστη αναγνώριση για εξέχοντα επιτεύγματα»

Με την «ύψιστη αναγνώριση για εξέχοντα επιτεύγματα» βράβευσε η Κριτική Επιτροπή του European Museum Forum στο Σαν Σεμπαστιάν της Ισπανίας το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο της Τεγέας.

«Οι κριτές εντυπωσιάστηκαν από το μουσείο, το οποίο προβάλλει ως κεντρική ιδέα τη γένεση και εξέλιξη της Πόλεως (πόλις - κράτος), εξερευνώντας τη σημασία της Τεγέας και του εξέχοντος αρχαιολογικού χώρου του ιερού της Αλέας Αθηνάς. Το μουσείο, στην καρδιά της αρχαίας Αρκαδίας, μυεί τον επισκέπτη στο επίκεντρο της μουσειολογικής του προσέγγισης, ενσωματώνοντας καινοτόμες τεχνολογίες υψηλής αισθητικής. Εισάγει με αυτόν τον τρόπο μια συνεκτική ερμηνευτική στρατηγική. Η δε αφήγηση χαρακτηρίζεται από τη σαφήνεια της δομής της» αναφέρεται στο κείμενο της βράβευσης.

Το βραβείο παρέλαβαν η προϊσταμένη της Εφορείας Αρχαιοτήτων Αρκαδίας, Δρ. Άννα Βασιλική Καραπαναγιώτου Οικονομοπούλου και ο υπεύθυνος αρχαιολόγος του έργου της επανέκθεσης, Γρηγόρης Θ. Γρηγορακάκης.

Σε ανακοίνωσή του το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού «συγχαίρει όλους τους συντελεστές για τη σημαντική διάκριση».

...

Το ετήσιο βραβείο «Ευρωπαϊκό Μουσείο της Χρονιάς 2016» απονεμήθηκε στο Μουσείο για την Ιστορία των Πολωνών Εβραίων, που βρίσκεται στη Βαρσοβία. Το Μουσείο παρουσιάζει την ιστορία των Εβραίων της Πολωνίας καλύπτοντας μια περίοδο 1.000 χρόνων, καθώς και τη συμβολή τους στην περιοχή και στην Ευρώπη, από τον πρώτο οικισμό ώς τη σύγχρονη εποχή. Το μουσείο, που άνοιξε τις πόρτες του στο κοινό τον Απρίλιο του 2013 και την κεντρική του έκθεση τον Οκτώβριο του 2014, βρίσκεται στην περιοχή μιας πρώην ακμάζουσας εβραϊκής συνοικίας, που αργότερα έγινε το Γκέτο της Βαρσοβίας.

Επίσης, δόθηκαν τα εξής βραβεία:



Το Βραβείο του Συμβουλίου Ευρώπης απονεμήθηκε στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο για την Αλληλεγγύη στο Γκντανσκ της Πολωνίας. 
Το Βραβείο Kenneth Hudson (που απονέμεται σε μουσεία με ασυνήθιστες και καινοτόμες συλλογές) στο Micropia στην Ολλανδία, το πρώτο Μουσείο Μικροβίων και Μικροοργανισμών στον κόσμο. 
Το Βραβείο Silletto Prize (που απονέμεται σε μουσεία με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον στη συμμετοχή της τοπικής κοινότητας και εθελοντών) στο Δημοτικό Μουσείο Βούκοβαρ της Κροατίας.  

Φέτος, 49 μουσεία από 24 χώρες συμμετείχαν στον ευρωπαϊκό διαγωνισμό, που διοργανώνεται από τον μη κερδοσκοπικό οργανισμό European Museum Forum (EMF), μεταξύ των οποίων και δύο ελληνικά, το Μουσείο Τυπογραφίας Γιάννη και Eλένης Γαρεδάκη που βρίσκεται στα Χανιά Κρήτης και το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Τεγέας. 

Ο θεσμός του European Museum of the Year Award (EMYA) θεσπίστηκε το 1977 και τελεί υπό την αιγίδα του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης, με στόχο να βραβεύει, σε ετήσια βάση, την καλύτερη μουσειακή πρακτική στην Ευρώπη και να ενθαρρύνει τις καινοτόμες δράσεις στην κοινωνία των μουσείων. Το βραβείο απονέμεται σε μουσεία που άνοιξαν πρόσφατα ή σε μουσεία με πρόσφατα ανακαινισμένες εκθέσεις και το βραβευμένο μουσείο εκθέτει για ένα έτος το γλυπτό του Χένρι Μουρ «Το αβγό». 

Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ


----------



## Costas (Apr 11, 2016)

Από όλο το κείμενο, ο Σκάι στις ειδήσεις του συγκράτησε ότι έχει τις πιο προηγμένες τεχνολογίες...


----------



## Costas (Apr 20, 2016)

Διατηρείται προς το παρόν το συγκλονιστικό εύρημα του Φαλήρου με τους νεκρούς δεσμώτες (Ανασκαφή)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2016)

Βig bombastic storytelling?

World War Zero brought down mystery civilisation of ‘sea people’ (New Scientist)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2016)

*Ελεύθερνα/ Το νέο μουσείο της Κρήτης που «επαληθεύει τον Ομηρο»*
*Κατερίνα Ι. Ανέστη * (Protagon)

«Τέλειο στην λεπτομέρεια του. Μουσείο κιβωτός». Ετσι χαρακτηρίζεται ήδη το πρώτο μουσείο αρχαιολογικού χώρου του νησιού -και το τέταρτο μεγαλύτερο στη χώρα - αυτό στην Ελεύθερνα που στεγάζει τα διάσημα ανά τον κόσμο αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα των τελευταίων τριάντα ετών.

Είναι το όραμα, το πεισμώδες όραμα και η εξαντλητική εργασία του Νίκου Σταμπολίδη αυτή που ενεργοποίησε θεούς και δαίμονες (παραγωγικούς δαίμονες) για να γίνει πραγματικότητα αυτό το μουσείο. Ο καθηγητής Αρχαιολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου της Κρήτης και διευθυντής του Μουσείο Κυκλαδικής Τέχνης, από το 1986 που βρέθηκε στο χώρο ως σήμερα, ανέσκαπτε, ανέλυε, διαφύλασσε και κυρίως συνέθετε με σαφήνεια, πίστη και γνώση την πραγματική, γοητευτική αφήγηση της Ελεύθερνας.

Αυτή που τώρα το παγκόσμιο κοινό θα έχει την ευκαιρία να εισπράξει με κάθε τρόπο από κοντά, βιωματικά, μέσα στο μινιμαλιστικών γραμμών μουσείο που δημιουργήθηκε στο χώρο της ανασκαφής. Ανάμεσα σε ελιές, χαρουπιές, πλατάνια, δάφνες, πρίνους, βελανιδιές, με ρυάκια ανατολικά και δυτικά, τα οποία ενώνονται για να κατέβουν στο Κρητικό Πέλαγος, αντικρύζοντας τον Ψηλορείτη στέκεται αυτό το νέο μουσειο τα θυρανοίξια του οποίου θεωρούνται τα σημαντικότερα της χρονιάς που διανόυουμε. Ούτως η άλλως εδώ και χρόνια, μέσα από εκθέσεις που έχουν παρουσιαστεί ανά τον κόσμο, ευρήματα της Ελεύθερνας έχουν ταξιδέψει στο εξωτερικό και έχουν γίνει αντικείμενο θαυμασμού.

[...] συνέχεια και φωτό από εκθέματα εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2016)

Η φωτογραφία δείχνει το κτίριο; Γιατί η περιγραφή μάλλον δεν ταιριάζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2016)

Δεν το έχω δει από κοντά, βέβαια, αλλά γιατί δεν ταιριάζει η περιγραφή; Δεν είναι μινιμαλιστικές οι γραμμές;


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2016)

Τη βλάστηση δε βλέπω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2016)

Μπορεί να κρύβεται από πίσω ... Πίσω από το οικοδόμημα και πίσω από τον φωτογράφο.


----------



## Irini (Jun 1, 2016)

Μάλλον χαζή απορία, αλλά οι «αριστοκράτισσες ιέρειες» τι φοράνε; Γιατί έτσι που είδα τις σκιές τους στην αρχή νόμιζα πως είναι αντρικές φιγούρες με μπόλικα μούσκουλα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2016)

Irini said:


> Μάλλον χαζή απορία, αλλά οι «αριστοκράτισσες ιέρειες» τι φοράνε; ...



Εκτός από τα κοσμήματα, κάτι τέτοιο φαντάζομαι πως φαντάστηκαν εκείνοι που έφτιαξαν τις φιγούρες:





*Gnossiennes*.

Δεν έχεις άδικο, υπερβολικά τα φούσκωσαν τα μανίκια και όντως φαντάζουν σαν μπράβοι, από την Αίγυπτο μάλιστα.
Αριστοκράτισσες ιέρειες, μυοκράτες ιερείς.


Φρέσκα βίντεο:





















*Μουσείο Αρχαιολογικού Χώρου Ελεύθερνας: *http://www.mae.com.gr/


----------



## Irini (Jun 2, 2016)

Εξαιρετικά βίντεο!
Όσο για τις ιέρειες έχω υπόψη μου τα κομψότατα ενδύματά τους. Έλεγα μπας και μιλάμε για άλλη εποχή ή κάτι άλλο γιατί οι φιγούρες με ξένισαν και, μουσείο είν' αυτό, προτιμώ να θεωρήσω ότι το λάθος προοπτικής οφείλεται στη δική μου άγνοια όχι σε δική τους αστοχία (σε πρώτη φάση).

Έδιτ. Και κάτι άλλο που με ξένισε: Δείχνουν μια χάλκινη ασπίδα με μια εντυπωσιακή λεοντοκεφαλή στη μέση. Η περιγραφή λέει πως θα είναι εκτός βιτρίνας για να μπορούν να την ψηλαφίσουν οι τυφλοί επισκέπτες. Καλό και περίκαλο να σκέφτεται κανείς τους τυφλούς αλλά α)ελπίζω να είναι αντίγραφο και β) Δηλαδή θα περάσουν όλη την έκθεση στο έτσι και θα ψηλαφίσουν το ένα έκθεμα και αυτό θα τους κάνει να τρέξουν να περιηγηθούν το μουσείο; Μισο-δουλειές. Κάνε ένα χώρο με τα καλύτερα σε αντίγραφα να μπορούν να τα ψηλαφίσουν όλα, με περιγραφές σε μπράιγ ή με ηχητικές περιγραφές να πω μάλιστα. Το ένα κομμάτι μου φαίνεται περίεργο. Εκτός κι αν το έκθεμα είναι όντως μέρος τέτοιας αίθουσας και απλά δεν το αναφέρει το άρθρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2016)

*Νεότερες ανακοινώσεις των επιστημόνων για την αποκρυπτογράφηση*


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> * που κακώς λέγεται υπολογιστής, αλλιώς υπολογιστής είναι και το ρολόι μου



Ναι, βλέπω ότι επαναλαμβάνονται οι υπερβολές, έτσι που να μην καταλαβαίνει κανείς τι ακριβώς αντιπροσωπεύει ο Μηχανισμός. Δεν ξέρω με πόση ακρίβεια έχουν μεταφερθεί και οι ανακοινώσεις, αλλά τρελαίνομαι όταν διαβάζω μεγαλοστομίες του είδους «αυτό το μηχάνημα αποτελεί τις ρίζες όλου του πολιτισμού και ολόκληρης της τεχνολογίας και στην ουσία πρόκειται για το αρχαιότερο tablet». Ούτε καν της τεχνολογίας. Δεν υπάρχει ούτε καν στικτή γραμμή που να συνδέει τις τεχνολογικές γνώσεις εκείνης της εποχής με την Αναλυτική Μηχανή του Μπάμπατζ, ας πούμε. Ο Μηχανισμός είναι ένα φαινόμενο χωρίς συνέχεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ο Μηχανισμός είναι ένα φαινόμενο χωρίς συνέχεια.


Το πιο περίεργο είναι όμως, ότι μοιάζει και για φαινόμενο χωρίς προηγούμενο...


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2016)

Το άρθρο είναι απαράδεκτο και έτσι δεν γράφει ούτε πρωτοετής φοιτητής της δημοσιογραφίας. Και βλέπω μάλιστα ότι είναι από το ΑΠΕ, ωιμέ! Στείλανε δηλαδή τον ρεπόρτερ τους να παρακολουθήσει την εκδήλωση και αντί να βγάλει είδηση μας γράφει για το πώς εξελίχτηκε η εκδήλωση, ποιος πήρε το λόγο πρώτος, δεύτερος κλπ 


Το άρθρο λοιπόν μας λέει τα πάντα εκτός από αυτό που είναι το υποτιθέμενο θέμα του: τί στο καλό λένε οι επιγραφές που βρίσκονται μέσα στον μηχανισμό; Αυτό δεν ήταν το θέμα της παρουσίασης; Κύριος ομιλητής δεν ήταν επομένως ο παλαιογράφος που έκατσε κι έκανε την ανάγνωση; Και δεύτερο θέμα το πώς έγινε η ανάγνωση (αναφέρει περαστικά και μόνο τον αξονικό τομογράφο) και τελευταίο το τί είναι ο μηχανισμός, πληροφοριακά για κάποιον που πρωτοβλέπει σχετική είδηση. Οι σάλτσες του κάθε ομιλητή δεν χρειάζονται παρά μόνο αποσπασματικά για γαρνιτούρα. 

Μου θυμίζει ένα άρθρο πριν μερικά χρόνια. Το άρθρο ανακοίνωνε το θάνατο γνωστού ποδοσφαιριστή. Και ξεκίναγε με σάλτσες για το πως ο Χάρος βγήκε παγανιά κλπ και μας έλεγε τί έπαθε και ποιός το έπαθε στην τρίτη παράγραφο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το πιο περίεργο είναι όμως, ότι μοιάζει και για φαινόμενο χωρίς προηγούμενο...



Μοιάζει μόνο. Δυστυχώς, ό,τι προσφερόταν για ανακύκλωση εκείνα τα χρόνια το έλιωναν. Αλλιώς θα είχαν γεμίσει τρεις φορές περισσότερο τα μουσεία μας. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2016)

nickel said:


> Δυστυχώς, ό,τι προσφερόταν για ανακύκλωση εκείνα τα χρόνια το έλιωναν.


Ευτυχώς δεν γίνονται πια τέτοια πράγματα στις μέρες μας... :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2016)

Ε, δεν γίνονται, αλλιώς δεν θα βρίσκαμε, ας πούμε, τον Κύβο στο MoMA. :)

http://www.moma.org/collection/works/82134?locale=en


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 10, 2016)

Ο Δόκτορας αναφέρεται μάλλον στην ολική ανακύκλωση ηλεκτρονικών, ειδικά για να εξαχθεί ο χρυσός κι άλλα πολύτιμα στοιχεία που μπορεί να περιέχουν. Νομίζω ότι κι εκείνα τα χρόνια έκαναν το ίδιο πράγμα, μόνο πρότυπα κατέληγαν σε μουσεία και ιδιωτικές συλλογές και μάλλον τέτοιο αντικείμενο είναι και ο Μηχανισμός: πήγαινε είτε σε συλλέκτη είτε σε ακαδημία είτε σε μουσείο και ο μόνος λόγος που το βρήκαμε είναι ότι δεν έφτασε ποτέ στον προορισμό του. Ίσως το ίδιο να συμβεί με τα δικά μας αντικείμενα σε 10.000 χρόνια από τώρα.



drsiebenmal said:


> Το πιο περίεργο είναι όμως, ότι μοιάζει και για φαινόμενο χωρίς προηγούμενο...



Μοιάζει, αλλά υπάρχουν ιστορικά παραδείγματα που δείχνουν ότι ανάλογοι μηχανισμοί υπήρξαν σε διαφορετικές κλίμακες ή με διαφορετικές λειτουργίες. Μαρτυρούνται σε κείμενα διάφοροι αρκετά πολύπλοκοι μηχανισμοί· "αυτόματα" τα λέμε σήμερα. Υπήρχαν επίσης κατασκευές μεγαλύτερης κλίμακας που εξυπηρετούσαν παρόμοιους σκοπούς και όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα.

Απλά ο Μηχανισμός των Αντικυθήρων είναι μοναδικός στο είδος του, εντελώς από τύχη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2016)

Όχι, αναφερόμουν στην πρόσφατη ...ανακύκλωση μπρούντζινων προτομών στην Αθήνα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2016)

*Danish archaeologist discovers the remains of ancient naval base in Athens* (University of Copenhagen)

marine archaeology

Marine archaeologist Bjørn Lovén from the University of Copenhagen has - with a team of Greek colleagues - discovered the remains of Athens' ancient naval base that was established in 493 BCE. The base, which was one of the Ancient World's largest structures, played a pivotal role in the defense of Ancient Greece.

With its massive harbour fortifications and ship-sheds designed to hold hundreds of war ships - the so-called triremes - the Piraeus Harbour naval base would have made for an impressive sight 2,500 years ago. Today, the remains of the naval base lie hidden under the water of the Mounichia fishing and yachting harbour, which is why it has taken archaeologist Bjørn Lovén and his team a long time to find it. [...]

[...]Bjørn Lovén has produced the film 'The Wooden Wall - an echo through time' which tells the story of the Battle of Salamis and the monumental Athenian naval bases at Piraeus. (Το βιντεάκι, και άλλη εικονογράφηση, βρίσκονται στη σελίδα του Πανεπιστημίου της Κοπεγχάγης.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι, αναφερόμουν στην πρόσφατη ...ανακύκλωση μπρούντζινων προτομών στην Αθήνα...


Και ιδού πικρό σημερινό σχόλιο του Πετρουλάκη (protagon):


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Danish archaeologist discovers the remains of ancient naval base in Athens* (University of Copenhagen)
> 
> marine archaeology
> 
> ...



Hundreds? Χμμ...


----------



## pidyo (Jun 11, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Hundreds? Χμμ...



Ισχύει. Οι τριήρεις φυλάσσονταν υποχρεωτικά εκτός νερού. Ασχέτως των ευρημάτων των Δανών, ούτως ή άλλως υπολογιζόταν ότι οι εγκαταστάσεις στα λιμάνια του Πειραιά χωρούσαν εκατοντάδες πλοία (περί τα 400 αν θυμάμαι καλά από παλιά διαβάσματα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2016)

Σύμφωνα με το βιντεάκι (κάπου στο μέσο), και προφανώς βάσει καταμέτρησης των νεώσοικων, στον Κάνθαρο (το μεγάλο λιμάνι, που ήταν και εμπορικό) στεγάζονταν 94 τριήρεις, στη Ζέα (το κύριο πολεμικό λιμάνι) 196 και στη Μουνιχία (περίπου στο Μικρο-/Τουρκολίμανο) 82. Σύνολο 372...


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2016)

Οι αρχαίοι τα είχαν τετρακόσια, λοιπόν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2016)

Καλά, πώς τα έβγαζαν απ' το λιμάνι χωρίς να έχουν χοντρά προβλήματα στην πλοήγηση; Δεν είναι δα και τόσο μεγάλο και φυσικά μπορεί οι τριήρεις να μην ήταν υπερωκεάνεια, αλλά δεν ήταν δα και καρυδότσουφλα. Δεν αμφισβητώ τον αριθμό, απλά με παραξενεύει λογιστικά. Προϋποθέτει, όπως το βλέπω, κάποια πράγματα για τακτικές και πρωτόκολλα πλεύσης και πλοήγησης εισόδου και εξόδου που απ' όσο ξέρω δεν μας είναι γνωστά. Ή μπορεί να αγνοώ αρχαιολογιστικά επεισόδια.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Δεν αμφισβητώ τον αριθμό, απλά με παραξενεύει λογιστικά. ...



Λογιστικά ή logistically; Γιατί αν το δεύτερο: logistics = εφοδιαστική, επιμελητεία | (στρατ.) διοικητική μέριμνα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2016)

daeman said:


> Λογιστικά ή logistically; Γιατί αν το δεύτερο: logistics = εφοδιαστική, επιμελητεία | (στρατ.) διοικητική μέριμνα.



Logistically, αλλά δεν με καλύπτει η μετάφρασή του στα ελληνικά και δεν μου πάει να πω "από άποψη logistics". Ίσως έπρεπε να πω το φλύαρο "από άποψη οργάνωσης και διαχείρισης".


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2016)

...
Ή απλούστερα, _διαχειριστικά. _Ή _οργανωτικά_. Ή ακόμα καλύτερα, _πρακτικά_, μια που δεν μιλάμε αυστηρά ορολογικά.

Υπόψη ότι δεν είναι παρατήρηση αρνητική αλλά ουδέτερη· κουβέντα κάνουμε, όχι σε στενό ορολογικό πλαίσιο, αλλά μου κέντρισε το ενδιαφέρον το ότι σκέφτηκες το logistics αντί για τα πιο απλά και μάλλον καθημερινά που λέγαμε πριν την έλευσή του.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2016)

Ή _επιμελητειακά_, αν δεν έχει ξεχαστεί εντελώς η λέξη.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="επιμελητειακά"
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...corpora/corpora/search.html?lq=επιμελητειακός


----------



## Earion (Jun 12, 2016)

Η έξοδος από το λιμάνι δεν μπορεί να γινόταν αλλιώς παρά με αυστηρή τήρηση σειράς. Αν έγραφα ιστορικό μυθιστόρημα, θα το θεωρούσα δεδομένο. Και θα έβαζα μικρά ρυμουλκά να βοηθούν τα πλοία στην έξοδο αλλά και στην είσοδο. Την απορία τη θεωρώ πολύ λογική, την είχα κι εγώ. Μέχρι που συνειδητοποίησα ότι καμιά σχέση δεν μπορεί να συνδέει το χώρο του αρχαίου ή μεσαιωνικού λιμανιού με τον αριθμό των πολεμικών πλοίων που φιλοξενεί. Το λιμάνι της Καρχηδόνας, ας πούμε, το πολεμικό, έπρεπε να χωρέσει 350 πλοία. Ή το λιμάνι του Χάνδακα, έπρεπε να χωρέσει 50 γαλέρες. Και στο λιμάνι των Χανιών το Αρσενάλι είχε χώρο για δέκα. Ακόμα χειρότερα, μπορεί κανείς ποτέ να φανταστεί ότι στο λιμανάκι της Ναυπάκτου ερχόταν να ναυλοχήσει ο οθωμανικός στόλος; (Η απάντηση φυσικά είναι ότι δεν έμπαινε όλος ο στόλος μέσα, μόνο πεντ'-έξι γαλέρες των πολύ σπουδαίων, τα υπόλοιπα πλοία απλώνονταν στις δύο μεγάλες παραλίες δεξιά και αριστερά της πόλης).


----------



## pidyo (Jun 12, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ή _επιμελητειακά_, αν δεν έχει ξεχαστεί εντελώς η λέξη.



Η καλύτερη επιλογή κι αυτή που παραπέμπει λιγότερο σε αγγλισμό. 

Όσο για το διαδικαστικό πρόβλημα της εισόδου και εξόδου από το λιμάνι, δεν ξέρω κάτι σχετικά, αλλά δεν βλέπω γιατί το πρόβλημα να ήταν εντονότερο, ή να χρειαζόταν καινοφανείς λύσεις, για τις τριήρεις απ' ό,τι για τα μεγαλύτερα πολεμικά σκάφη αργότερα. Οι τριήρεις ήταν ένα ελαφρύ και ευέλικτο πολεμικό σκάφος, αρκετά στενό (οι νεώσοικοι δεν είναι πλατύτεροι των 4 μέτρων) ώστε να μη δημιουργεί δυσκολίες στον ελλιμενισμό. Και το γεγονός ότι δεν ήταν αγκυροβολημένες στο νερό αλλά σταθμευμένες στους νεώσοικους (για να παραμένουν πιο «στεγνές» κι έτσι πιο ελαφριές) μάλλον έλυνε προβλήματα παρά δημιουργούσε: όταν προέκυπτε η ανάγκη γρήγορης κινητοποίησης μεγάλου αριθμού σκαφών, η εμπλοκή προσωπικού ξηράς για να βρεθούν τα σκάφη στο νερό μου φαίνεται ότι καθιστά την όλη διαδικασία πιο ορθολογική. Δεν θα μπορούσαν να ρίξουν όλα τα σκάφη στο νερό μονομιάς, οπότε η σειρά εξόδου από το λιμάνι προέκυπτε φυσιολογικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2016)

Πάλι στο βιντεάκι, αναφέρει ότι η ανέλκυση της κάθε τριήρους απαιτούσε περίπου 140 άτομα προσωπικό και ότι στο μικρό, τωόντι, πλάτος των νεώσοικων περιλαμβάνεται και ο χώρος για να κινηθούν οι άνθρωποι αυτοί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2016)

*Το μυστικό του 18χρονου πρίγκιπα των Μυκηνών*

Toν ανακάλυψε ο Ερρίκος Σλήμαν πριν από 140 χρόνια. Τώρα, ο κρατήρας της μάχης μαζί με ένα από τα χρυσά κύπελλα που είχε στο εσωτερικό και βρέθηκαν στον τάφο IV, εκτίθεται (sic) για πρώτη φορά στο παγκόσμιο κοινό, από το Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο και φανερώνουν την ιστορία του πρίγκιπα της πρώτης δυναστείας του Μυκηναϊκού κόσμου

Διαβάστε το στο protagon.gr, που έχει λαθάκια αλλά έχει και φωτογραφίες: 
http://www.protagon.gr/epikairotita/o-kratiras-tou-polemou-ektithetai-gia-prwti-fora-44341192274


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2016)

*Στις 6 Ιουνίου 1218 π.Χ. έπεσε η Τροία*

Δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε αν έγινε ο Τρωικός πόλεμος, που περιγράφεται από τον Όμηρο στο μεγάλο έπος του, την «Ιλιάδα». Αλλά, πολλές επιστημονικές ερμηνείες βλέπουν κατά καιρούς το φως της δημοσιότητας για διάφορα στοιχεία που περιέγραψε ο βάρδος. Αν λοιπόν ο Τρωικός Πόλεμος δεν ήταν μυθικός, η Τροία κατακτήθηκε τη νύχτα της 6ης Ιουνίου 1218.

Οι έλληνες επιστήμονες που το λεν αυτό, έχουν μελετήσει τους αστρονομικούς χάρτες της ΝΑSA και ορίζουν ως βραδιά κατά την οποία το «ιερόν πτολίεθρον έπερσεν» τη συγκεκριμένη. Έχουν επίσης ορίσει, σε παλαιότερη ανάλυσή τους, ως ημέρα κατά την οποία ο Οδυσσέας έφτασε στην Ιθάκη, την 30ή Οκτωβρίου 1207. Η περιπλάνησή του δηλαδή κράτησε ένδεκα και όχι δέκα χρόνια.

Βέβαια, οι αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές που διεξάγονται στον λόφο Χασαρλίκ, στην Τουρκία, όπου ο Σλήμαν ανακάλυψε πρώτος ερείπια της αρχαίας Τροίας, δεν έχουν αποκαλύψει ακόμα ευρήματα που να παραπέμπουν σε πόλεμο εκείνη την περίοδο. Λείπουν δηλαδή οι αιχμές βελών, οι πέτρες από σφεντόνες και άλλα, ανάλογα μέσα πολέμου στα στρώματα του 13ου και 12ου αιώνα- μέχρι τώρα θεωρούνταν ως πιθανά έτη πτώσης της πόλης το 1180 ή το 1150 π.Χ.

Τις εργασίες τους για αυτές τις σημαντικές χρονολογήσεις με βάση τα ομηρικά έπη, θα παρουσιάσουν σε διεθνές συνέδριο με τίτλο «Η αρχαία Ελλάδα και ο σύγχρονος κόσμος», που θα διεξαχθεί στην αρχαία Ολυμπία, στα τέλη Αυγούστου. Την ομάδα αποτελούν οι: Σ. Παπαμαρινόπουλος (καθηγητής Γεωφυσικής Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών), Π. Πρέκα-Παπαδήμα (επίκουρη καθηγήτρια Αστροφυσικής Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών), Ε. Μητροπέτρου, Α. Τσιρώνη, Π. Αντωνόπουλος, Π. Μητρόπετρος και Γ. Σαραντίτης.

Η Τροία είχε ιδρυθεί κατά την εποχή του χαλκού, δηλαδή την 3η χιλιετία πριν από τη χρονολογία μας. Τα πιο διάσημα ευρήματά της, ο λεγόμενος «Θησαυρός του Πριάμου», που ανασκάφηκε από τον Ερίκο Σλήμαν, χρονολογούνται στο 2500 π.Χ. πολύ πριν από τον Τρωικό πόλεμο όπως είχαν ανακαλύψει πολύ γρήγορα οι αρχαιολόγοι.

Η Τροία του Ομήρου, της εποχής που περιγράφεται στα ομηρικά έπη δηλαδή, ήταν η πιο φτωχική. Ο κ. Παπαμαρινόπουλος και οι συνεργάτες του σε άρθρο τους στο περιοδικό «Μεσογειακή αρχαιολογία και αρχαιομετρία» αναφέρουν πως της νύχτας κατά την οποία οι Αχαιοί κυρίεψαν την Τροία προηγήθηκε μια ηλιακή έκλειψη. Τα συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά της, τους οδηγούν στο ότι επρόκειτο για έκλειψη που έγινε στις 6 Ιουνίου 1218 π.Χ.

Είναι η μόνη που μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με την επιστροφή του Οδυσσέα στην Ιθάκη, με φθινοπωρινό καιρό, δέκα χρόνια μετά (στην πραγματικότητα 11) η οποία επίσης σημαδεύεται από μια έκλειψη ηλίου. Και οι δύο εκλείψεις είχαν συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά και ήταν ορατές στην Τροία, όπως και στα Ιόνια νησιά- αυτό είναι στοιχείο από την Οδύσσεια. Η πρώτη ταιριάζει με την ασέληνο νύχτα που ακολούθησε. Τέλος, τρεις μέρες μετά τον θάνατο του Πατρόκλου, ο Όμηρος βάζει το άστρο Αφροδίτη να είναι ορατό στον νυχτερινό ουρανό, κάτι που προκύπτει επίσης με τη μελέτη των χαρτών της NASA ότι συνέβαινε στις 9 Ιουνίου 1218. Φυσικά, όλα, ακόμα και οι εκλείψεις, μπορεί να ήταν ποιητική έμπνευση και να μη συνέβησαν, ακόμα και αν ο πόλεμος έγινε.

Αν πάντως συμφωνήσουμε πως ο τρωικός πόλεμος ήταν γεγονός, τότε θα πρέπει να ξεκίνησε το 1227- 1226 π.Χ. αφού ο Όμηρος λέει πως διήρκεσε δέκα χρόνια.

Μέχρι τώρα, η καταστροφή σημαντικών ανακτορικών συγκροτημάτων στα τέλη τους 13ου αιώνα π.Χ., δημιουργούσε προβληματισμό, καθώς όλοι πίστευαν πως αν όντως έγινε ο Τρωικός Πόλεμος, έγινε περί το 1180 ή 1150 π.Χ. Περί τα τέλη του 13ου αι. π.Χ. καίγεται και εγκαταλείπεται η Ακρόπολη του Γλα, το λεγόμενο ανάκτορο του Νέστορα, όπως και το δεύτερο ανάκτορο της Ιωλκού. Αν λοιπόν είχαν καταστραφεί περί το 1200 π.Χ., πώς αυτό συμβιβάζεται με την καταστροφή της Τροίας στα 1150;

Με την επισήμανση του κ. Παπαμαρινόπουλου και των συνεργατών του, οι χρονολογήσεις αλλάζουν και κάποια πράγματα μπαίνουν σε μια άλλη βάση, που ταιριάζει πιο πολύ με όσα φέρνει στο φως η αρχαιολογία.

Ο Μυκηναϊκός πολιτισμός εμφανίστηκε κατά τον 16ο αι. π.Χ. κορυφώθηκε στα μέσα του 13ου π.Χ. αιώνα και τελείωσε κατά τη διάρκεια μιας περιόδου 50 ετών, με πυρκαγιές και σεισμική δραστηριότητα, περί το 1130 π.Χ.

Τρεις εξηγήσεις έχουν προταθεί για την κατάρρευση των μυκηναϊκών βασιλείων και τη συνακόλουθη παρακμή Μυκηναϊκού Πολιτισμού: η φυσική καταστροφή, η εξωτερική εισβολή και οι εσωτερικές διαμάχες. Φυσικές καταστροφές (σεισμοί, πυρκαγιές και ίσως κλιματικές αλλαγές) έχουν πιστοποιηθεί αρχαιολογικά, στο πρώτο κύμα τους όμως άντεξε το σύστημα και τα ανάκτορα ξαναχτίστηκαν. Η απειλή από εξωτερικούς εισβολείς μπορεί να είναι η αιτία για την ενίσχυση των οχυρώσεων, όμως στον υλικό πολιτισμό υπάρχει αδιάκοπη συνέχεια. Ακόμα και αν επιτέθηκαν τελικά εξωτερικοί εισβολείς, δεν εγκαταστάθηκαν στις περιοχές που έλεγχαν οι Μυκηναίοι.

Ξίφη του ιδιαίτερου τύπου και χονδροειδής κεραμική κατασκευασμένη χωρίς τροχό, πολύ διαφορετική από τη μυκηναϊκή, έχουν συνδεθεί με πιθανούς εισβολείς. Και τα δύο όμως εμφανίζονται ήδη πριν από τις καταστροφές και όχι με την έλευση πληθυσμών που μπορεί να ευθύνονται για τις καταστροφές. Νέα ταφικά έθιμα (καύση νεκρών, κιβωτιόσχημοι τάφοι) εμφανίζονται πολύ αργά. Ο μύθος της Καθόδου των Δωριέων, που έπλασαν οι Έλληνες της πρώτης χιλιετίας για να εξηγήσουν την καταγωγή τους, δεν μπορεί να επιβεβαιωθεί αρχαιολογικά. Επομένως, όλα είναι ανοιχτά και μέχρι τότε, πολλοί επιστήμονες προσπαθούν να βρουν απαντήσεις.
*
Αντιγόνη Καρατάσου* (Liberal)


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2016)

Liberal.gr said:


> *...*
> Βέβαια, οι αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές που διεξάγονται στον λόφο Χασαρλίκ, στην Τουρκία, όπου ο Σλήμαν ανακάλυψε πρώτος ερείπια της αρχαίας Τροίας, ...



Hisarlik = Χισαρλίκ

Και λεξιλογικό, φρέσκο φρέσκο, σημερινό:



Earion said:


> ...
> *H*
> Harran = Κάρες
> Havsa (Ανατολ. Θράκη) = Χάψα
> ...


----------



## Costas (Aug 2, 2016)

Είχα ξαναναφερθεί στο ζήτημα του μικρού πέους στα αρχαιοελληνικά αγάλματα. Εδώ ένα άρθρο σχετικό με το θέμα:

Στην αρχαία Ελλάδα, όπως φαίνεται, ένα μικρό πέος ήταν περιζήτητο για τις ιδανικές αναλογίες του τέλειου αρσενικού.

«Οι Έλληνες συνέδεαν τα μικρά και ‘πεσμένα’ πέη με τη μετριοπάθεια, που ήταν μία από τις βασικές αρετές όσον αφορά στην ιδανική αρρενωπότητα» εξηγεί ο καθηγητής κλασικής αρχαιολογίας, Άντριου Λίαρ, που διδάσκει το Χάρβαρντ, το Κολούμπιο και το Πανεπιστήμιο της Νέας Υόρκης. «Υπάρχει η διαφορά μεταξύ των μικρών γεννητικών οργάνων των ιδανικών ανδρών (ήρωες, θεοί, γυμνοί αθλητές) και των υπερβολικά μεγάλων και όρθιων γεννητικών οργάνων των Σατύρων (μυθικά τέρατα, που συνήθως ήταν μεθυσμένοι και εξωφρενικά λάγνοι) αλλά και των μη ιδανικών ανδρών. Οι ηλικιωμένοι και οι υπέργηροι, για παράδειγμα, εμφανίζονταν συχνά με μεγάλα πέη».

Παρόμοιες ιδέες αντικατοπτρίζονται και στην αρχαία ελληνική γραμματεία, λέει ο Λίαρ. Για παράδειγμα στις «Νεφέλες» του Αριστοφάνη, ένα μεγάλο πέος συνοδευόταν από τους όρους «χλωμή επιδερμίδα», «επίπεδο στήθος» και την «μεγάλη λαγνεία» ως χαρακτηριστικά των μη αθλητών και επαίσχυντων νέων της Αρχαίας Αθήνας.

Μόνο οι αλλόκοτοι, ανόητοι άνδρες με μεγάλες σεξουαλικές ορμές είχαν μεγάλα πέη στην αρχαία Ελλάδα. Η ιστορικός τέχνης και μπλόγκερ Έλεν Όρεντσον, σημειώνει στην ιστοσελίδα της πως τα αγάλματα της εποχής εκείνης έδιναν έμφαση στην ισορροπία και τον ιδεαλισμό.

«Το πρότυπο του ιδανικού άνδρα στην αρχαία Ελλάδα διακρινόταν για την λογική, την πνευματικότητα και την αξιοπιστία του» γράφει. «Μπορεί να έκανε πολύ σεξ, αλλά αυτό ήταν άσχετο με το μέγεθος του γεννητικού του οργάνου, και το μικρό πέος του επέτρεπε να παραμένει ψύχραιμος».

Υπάρχουν διάφορες θεωρίες ως προς το γιατί το «ιδανικό» μέγεθος πέους άλλαξε από μικρό που ήταν στην αρχαία Ελλάδα, στο μεγάλο του σήμερα. Ο Λίαρ πιστεύει πως πιθανώς η άνοδος του πορνό, αλλά και η άποψη πως οι γυναίκες ζητούν κάτι παραπάνω, βρίσκονται πίσω από την σύγχρονη έμφαση για μεγάλο μέγεθος.

Αλλά ο Λίαρ, προσθέτει πως και στις δύο κοινωνίες, οι απόψεις για το μέγεθος του πέους είναι εντελώς «άσχετες με την πραγματικότητα ή την αισθητική». Αντίθετα με τον δημοφιλή μύθο, δεν υπάρχει καμία σαφής ένδειξη πως ένα μεγάλο πέος συσχετίζεται με την σεξουαλική ικανοποίηση. Ούτε αποδεικνύει πως ένα μικρό γεννητικό όργανο είναι δείγμα μετριοπάθειας.

«Οι Έλληνες έβλεπαν συνέχεια ο ένας τον άλλον γυμνό στα γυμναστήρια, οπότε γνώριζαν, πως δεν είχε μικρό πέος κάθε αξιοθαύμαστος άνδρας όπως επίσης και πως κάθε μεθυσμένος, χωρίς μέτρο και άνανδρος άνδρας δεν είχε απαραιτήτως μεγάλο γεννητικό όργανο» προσθέτει ο Λίαρ. «Το θέμα ήταν η ισορροπία και ο ιδεαλισμός».

Μετρούσε λοιπόν το μέγεθος στους αρχαίους Έλληνες; Φυσικά και ναι, αλλά για τελείως διαφορετικό λόγο από αυτόν που πιστεύουμε σήμερα.

Πηγή: Quartz


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2016)

Αυτό το Κολούμπιο είναι νέο πανεπιστήμιο στη Νέα Υόρκη; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να γράφεται Κολούμπειο;
Επίσης, μήπως με τη λέξη μετριοπάθεια μεταφράζουν το moderation που εγώ θα το έλεγα εγκράτεια;


----------



## Earion (Aug 2, 2016)

Ναι, SBE, έτσι λέει το αγγλικό κείμενο: moderation.

Υπάρχουν κι άλλα που με παραξένεψαν στο διάβασμα (τα παραθέτω απλώς χωρίς σχολιασμό, από έλλειψη χρόνου):

μπορεί να μην ακούγεται σαν το πιο *λόγιο* θέμα > it may not sound like the most *erudite* subject

Στην αρχαία Ελλάδα, όπως φαίνεται, ένα μικρό πέος ήταν *περιζήτητο* για τις ιδανικές αναλογίες του *τέλειου αρσενικού* > In ancient Greece, it seems, a small penis was the *sought-after look* for the *alpha male*

Οι Έλληνες συνέδεαν τα μικρά και ‘πεσμένα’ πέη με τη *μετριοπάθεια*, > Greeks associated small and non-erect penises with *moderation*

ο καθηγητής κλασικής αρχαιολογίας, Άντριου Λίαρ, που διδάσκει το Χάρβαρντ, το *Κολούμπιο *και το Πανεπιστήμιο της Νέας Υόρκης > classics professor Andrew Lear, who has taught at Harvard, *Columbia *and NYU *and runs tours focused on gay history*

Οι *ηλικιωμένοι *και οι *υπέργηροι*, για παράδειγμα, εμφανίζονταν συχνά με μεγάλα πέη > *Decrepit*, *elderly *men, for instance, often have large penises

ως χαρακτηριστικά *των μη αθλητών και επαίσχυντων νέων* της Αρχαίας Αθήνας > as *one *of the characteristics *of un-athletic and dishonorable* Athenian youths

Το πρότυπο του ιδανικού άνδρα στην αρχαία Ελλάδα διακρινόταν για την λογική, την πνευματικότητα και την *αξιοπιστία *του > The ideal Greek man was rational, intellectual and *authoritative*

Ο Λίαρ πιστεύει πως πιθανώς η άνοδος του πορνό, αλλά και *η άποψη πως οι γυναίκες ζητούν κάτι παραπάνω*, βρίσκονται πίσω από την σύγχρονη έμφαση για μεγάλο μέγεθος > Lear suggests that perhaps the rise of porn, or *an ideological push to subject men to the same body shaming that women typically face*, are behind the modern emphasis on having a large penis

Ούτε αποδεικνύει πως ένα μικρό γεννητικό όργανο είναι δείγμα *μετριοπάθειας *> Nor is there proof that a small penis is a sign of moderation and *rationality*

δεν είχε μικρό πέος κάθε *αξιοθαύμαστος *άνδρας > not every *admirably moderate* man had a small penis

«Το θέμα ήταν η ισορροπία και ο ιδεαλισμός» > αυτό είναι προσθήκη.

Το ζήτημα, όπως κατάλαβες, είναι ότι εσείς οι γυναίκες «ζητάτε κάτι παραπάνω». Γιατίίίί; ;)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2016)

SBE said:


> Αυτό το Κολούμπιο είναι νέο πανεπιστήμιο στη Νέα Υόρκη; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να γράφεται Κολούμπειο;


:lol: :lol:

Μα τι μετάφραση, μοντιέ.


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2016)

SBE said:


> Αυτό το Κολούμπιο είναι νέο πανεπιστήμιο στη Νέα Υόρκη; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να γράφεται Κολούμπειο;
> ...




Άμα είναι να το εξελληνίσουμε, εγώ λέω να πάμε πιο πίσω, στο Κολόμβειο. Στον Κολόμβο και τ' αβγό του, γιατί μ' αυτό το Κολούμπιο έπαθα κολούμπρα. Φίδι κολοβό με διχαλωτή γλώσσα με βρήκε.


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2016)

Όλη η μετάφραση είναι περιβόλι, αλλά μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα ο αυτοσχεδιασμός: "an ideological push to subject men to the same body shaming that women typically face". 
- Πώς μεταφράζεται αυτό, μπάρμπα; 
- Τί να πω βρε παιδάκι μου, το γκουγκλ λέει "μια ιδεολογική ώθηση για να υπαγάγει τους άνδρες στο ίδιο σώμα διαπόμπευση ότι οι γυναίκες συνήθως αντιμετωπίζουν".  :huh:
- Άρες μάρες κουκουνάρες. Το νόημα έιναι ότι φταίνε οι γυναίκες, επομένως θα βάλω "η άποψη πως οι γυναίκες ζητούν κάτι παραπάνω". :devil:


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2016)

ΤΟ ΠΑΛΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΡΩΝΑ
Χλιδή και επίδειξη...
...και η περιστρεφόμενη αίθουσα δεξιώσεων (αρχαία μηχανική με πρωτόλεια ρουλεμάν).






In 2009, an archaeological dig led by a Franco-Italian team uncovered incredible remains of what may be Nero's revolving dining room.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 5, 2016)

Καταπληκτικό!
Φαντάζομαι ότι αν κάποιος σκηνοθέτης του Χόλιγουντ έβαζε το Νέρωνα να δείχνει το πανόραμα της Ρώμης στους καλεσμένους του περιστρέφοντας το πάτωμα, θα τον θεωρούσαμε υπερβολικό...


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2016)

There are more things in heaven and Earth, καλέ μου Δύτη, than are dreamt of ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2016)

Εντυπωσιακό εύρημα στα Αντικύθηρα:

*Human skeleton found on famed Antikythera shipwreck* (_Nature_)


Two-thousand-year-old bones could yield first DNA from an ancient shipwreck victim.

Jo Marchant
19 September 2016
Antikythera, Greece

Διαβάστε εκεί το πλούσιο εικονογραφημένο άρθρο, από όπου και το εξής βιντεάκι:


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2016)

Εκπληκτικό! (Το λέω προτού διαβάσω το άρθρο ή δω το βιντεάκι). Ένας απ' τους ναύτες του ναυαγίου! Ή μήπως ο καπετάνιος;!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2016)

Ή ίσως κάποιος άλλος. Διαβάστε το.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ή ίσως κάποιος άλλος. Διαβάστε το.



Σχόλιο που πήρε το μάτι μου σχετικά με το όνομα που έδωσαν οι αρχαιολόγοι στον ευρεθέντα (?). Πάμφιλος, με αφορμή το —ας πούμε— φλιτζάνι που βρέθηκε στο ναυάγιο με το όνμα αυτό απάνω, και με διακόμηση ερωτικές σκηνές: και μπορεί ο κακομοίρης όσο ζούσε να σκεφτόταν «αχώνευτος αυτός ο Πάμφιλος κι η τσοντοκούπα του».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2016)

_φωτ.: Chronis Papanikolopoulos / University of Cincinnati_

*O πολεμιστής των «χρυσών δαχτυλιδιών»*

Σάκης Ιωαννίδης - Καθημερινή

Σύμβολα εξουσίας που υποδεικνύουν ισχυρούς δεσμούς μεταξύ του Μυκηναϊκού και Μινωικού πολιτισμού φαίνεται πως αποτελούν τα τέσσερα εντυπωσιακά χρυσά δαχτυλίδια που βρέθηκαν στον τάφο του αποκαλούμενου «Γρύπα Πολεμιστή» της Πύλου, όπως είπαν οι αρχαιολόγοι Τζακ Ντέιβις και Σάρον Στόκερ του Πανεπιστημίου του Σινσινάτι κατά την παρουσίαση των ευρημάτων στην Αμερικάνικη Σχολή Κλασικών Σπουδών.

Ο πολεμιστής χρονολογείται στα 1500 π.Χ και κάθε δαχτυλίδι φέρει πάνω του διαφορετικές ζωικές και ανθρωπόμορφες αναπαραστάσεις μεγάλης λεπτομέρειας, όπως έναν ταύρο ή γυναικείες φιγούρες για τις οποίες οι αρχαιολόγοι εικάζουν ότι πρόκειται για θεότητες άλλοτε καθιστές ή σε όρθια θέση που κρατούν σύμβολα εξουσίας. Εντύπωση προκαλεί το δαχτυλίδι που εντοπίστηκε τον Αύγουστο του 2015 (φωτ.) και φέρει πάνω του πέντε γυναικείες φιγούρες που φέρεται να βρίσκονται μπροστά από έναν βωμό στη θάλασσα χορεύοντας σε κύκλο κατά τη διάρκεια θρησκευτικής τελετής. Το χρυσό δαχτυλίδι είναι το δεύτερο μεγαλύτερο σε μέγεθος μετά το δαχτυλίδι που ανακάλυψε ο Ερρίκος Σλήμαν στην Τίρυνθα και όπως όλα τα κοσμήματα του τάφου της Πύλου έχει μινωικά χαρακτηριστικά. «Τα δαχτυλίδια είναι σίγουρα μινωικής κατασκευής. Η τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιήθηκε δεν υπήρχε εκείνη την εποχή στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα», είπε στην «Κ» η κ. Στόκερ.

Όπως σημείωσε η Σάρον Στόκερ ο άγνωστος πολεμιστής πρέπει να ήταν 30 – 32 ετών κατά τη χρονική στιγμή του θανάτου του και μετρίου αναστήματος, ενώ χάρη στην ψηφιακή ανασύσταση του προσώπου του από το πανεπιστήμιο του Γιοχάνεσμπουργκ οι αρχαιολόγοι παρουσίασαν την εικόνα ενός νεαρού άνδρα με μακριά μαύρα μαλλιά, πυκνά φρύδια, καστανά μάτια και μελαμψό δέρμα, φαρδύ μέτωπο και έντονα ζυγωματικά. 

Οι αρχαιολόγοι εκτιμούν ότι με τα νέα στοιχεία των ευρημάτων φαίνονται πιο καθαρά οι δεσμοί μεταξύ των δύο πολιτισμών και των μεταξύ τους ελίτ, όπως και ότι οι κάτοικοι της Πύλου στην Υστερη Εποχή του Χαλκού άρχισαν να προσδίδουν συμβολικά νοήματα στα δαχτυλίδια με εικονογράφηση που παραπέμπει στον Μινωικό πολιτισμό και έθιμα. 

Οι αρχαιολόγοι θα επιστρέψουν αργότερα στην Πύλο και προτεραιότητα τους είναι τώρα η συντήρηση των χάλκινων ευρημάτων του τάφου, όπως ο καθρέφτης και οι χτένες που βρέθηκαν και συνδέονται με ιεροτελεστίες καλλωπισμού πριν από τη μάχη. «Αυτό που θέλουμε είναι να γίνει συντήρηση των χάλκινων ευρημάτων του τάφου γιατί δεν είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση. Και έπειτα θα προσπαθήσουμε να αποκαταστήσουμε την πανοπλία του ώστε να τη συγκρίνουμε με τις Μυκηναϊκές πανοπλίες», σημείωσε η κ. Στόκερ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2016)

Κι αν μπορούσαμε να περιηγηθούμε σ' ένα σπίτι της αρχαίας Πομπηίας; (LIFO)

http://www.lifo.gr/articles/archaeology_articles/116580


----------



## Earion (Oct 7, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σύμβολα εξουσίας που υποδεικνύουν ισχυρούς δεσμούς μεταξύ του Μυκηναϊκού και Μινωικού πολιτισμού φαίνεται πως αποτελούν τα τέσσερα εντυπωσιακά χρυσά δαχτυλίδια που βρέθηκαν στον τάφο του αποκαλούμενου «Γρύπα Πολεμιστή» της Πύλου



Το λάθος διαιωνίζεται:



drsiebenmal said:


> Συνέντευξη με τον αρχαιολόγο Jack. L. Davis για τον ασύλητο τάφο του griffin warrior, του «γρύπα-πολεμιστή» όπως αποδίδεται ο όρος στο κείμενο (και κάπως δεν μου κάθεται καλά, αλλά δεν μπορώ να προτείνω και κάτι πολύ καλύτερο, ίσως το σκέτο «γρύπα» ή σε πιο δημώδες: «ο γρύπας ο πολεμιστής»).





SBE said:


> Εγώ το καταλαβα "ο πολεμιστής με τους γρύπες", όπως η κυρία με τις καμέλιες, αφού δεν είναι ο ίδιος γρύπας αλλά ο τάφος του είχε διακοσμήσεις με γρύπες.





Earion said:


> Ο πολεμιστής γρύπας!!! :woot:Ανατριχιάζω και μόνο στην ιδέα, όχι στο άκουσμα. Πατάτα ολκής από αρχάριο στην αγγλική επιπέδου «μι Τάρζαν γιου Τζέιν». Μεζεδάκι για τα σαββατιανά του Σαραντάκου.
> 
> Μα είναι δυνατόν; Σαν να μην έχουν ακούσει για:
> 
> ...





nickel said:


> Να το πνίξουμε, να το πνίξουμε.... Το λογικό είναι πράγματι «*ο πολεμιστής με τους γρύπες*».


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2016)

Ίσως η λύση θα είναι να φτιάξεις το λήμμα της Βικιπαίδειας.


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2016)

...
*GRAVE OF THE “GRIFFIN WARRIOR”*
PALACE OF NESTOR, Pylos, GREECE

This Is What The Ancient Greek "Griffin Warrior" Looked Like





_Credit: Lynne Schepartz and Tobias Houlton/HVIRU, University of the Witwatersrand_

"A team of anthropologists and anatomical science experts from the University of the Witwatersrand in Johannesburg pieced together this seemingly important warrior’s appearance, Seeker reports. They used a using a technique that attempts to identify the shape and positioning of facial characteristics through the features of the skull. Depth markers are then placed and layers of facial tissues are applied.
All of this was underwired with a data pool of facial features from 50 modern Greek men, aged 25 to 35 years old, and Mycenaean artworks of warriors."


----------



## Costas (Nov 4, 2016)

Χτες, σήμερα (απόψε συνεχίζεται) και αύριο, στην Αμερικανική Σχολή Κλασικών Σπουδών στην Αθήνα:
International Conference, "New Approaches and Paradigms in the Study of Greek Architecture."
Ζωντανή μετάδοση


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2016)

*Archaeologists connect ancient Corinth's inner and outer harbours*

Researchers from the Greek Ministry of Culture and Sports and the University of Copenhagen are continuing to make important discoveries at Lechaion, the main harbour town of ancient Corinth. Among them structures that join the Inner and Outer Harbours, and a unique wooden bulwark that made up part of a mole flanking the entrance to the Inner Harbour. 

(από *εδώ*)


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Archaeologists connect ancient Corinth's inner and outer harbours*
> 
> (από *εδώ*)








Οπτικοποίηση, από την ίδια πηγή.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 8, 2017)

Καλογραμμένο και αναλυτικό άρθρο του Smithsonian για τον πολεμιστή με τους γρύπες: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/histo...exposes-roots-western-civilization-180961441/


----------



## pidyo (Apr 12, 2017)

Στο ανακαινισμένο Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Θηβών, για το οποίο έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα κι όλο λέω να πάω αλλά δεν τα έχω καταφέρει ακόμη, εκτίθεται και ένα νέο δείγμα αρχαίας ζωγραφικής τέχνης. Μπορείτε να το δείτε και ονλάιν, στην πολυτελή έκδοση του Ιδρύματος Λάτση (σελ. 321).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2017)

Η μάχη για την εφήμερη προβολή (και) των αρχαιολόγων προφανώς δεν είναι δικό μας κατόρθωμα. Από πού κι ως πού η παρουσία ενός ελληνικού κράνους μεταφέρει την προέλευσή του σε έναν νεκρό; Τέλος πάντων, διαβάστε και κρίνετε μόνοι σας:

*Τι έκανε ένας έλληνας οπλίτης στη Μάλαγα τον 6ο αιώνα π.Χ.;* (_Protagon_)


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2017)

Αν πιστέψουμε τον Νταβίντ Γκαρθία, ανασκαφέα του τάφου, τα κτερίσματα «περιλάμβαναν στοιχεία που αποδίδονται στον οπλισμό ενός Έλληνα οπλίτη» (elementos que se identifican con la armadura de un soldado hoplita).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2017)

Earion said:


> Αν πιστέψουμε τον Νταβίντ Γκαρθία, ανασκαφέα του τάφου, τα κτερίσματα «περιλάμβαναν στοιχεία που αποδίδονται στον οπλισμό ενός Έλληνα οπλίτη» (elementos que se identifican con la armadura de un soldado hoplita).



Η «σοβαρή» (ας πούμε) ένστασή μου βρίσκεται στο ότι ο μισθοφόρος θα μπορούσε να είναι π.χ. ένας Ίβηρας που έκανε σταδιοδρομία σε ελληνικό περιβάλλον και επέστρεψε και όταν πέθανε, τάφηκε με τα ελληνικά του όπλα και κτερίσματα. 

Από την άλλη, βλέποντας και την αρχαία ονομασία της πόλης και το πώς ξεχωρίζει μέσα στο άρθρο της El Pais, δεν μπορείς παρά να αναρωτηθείς...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2017)

A Grecian Artifact Evokes Tales From the ‘Iliad’ and ‘Odyssey’

NY Times

Συνέχεια από την ανασκαφή του «Πολεμιστή του γρύπα»:






By NICHOLAS WADE, NOV. 6, 2017

Two years ago, archaeologists excavating an ancient grave at Pylos in southwestern Greece pulled out a grime-encrusted object, less than an inch and half long, that looked like some kind of large bead. They put it aside to focus on more prominent items, like gold rings, that also were packed into the rich grave.

But later, as a conservator removed the lime accretions on the bead’s face, it turned out to be something quite different: a seal stone, a gemstone engraved with a design that can be stamped on clay or wax.

The seal stone’s image, a striking depiction of one warrior in battle with two others, is carved in remarkably fine detail, with some features that are barely visible to the naked eye. The image is easier to appreciate in a large-scale drawing of the original.

“The detail is astonishing, especially given the size. Aesthetically, it’s a masterpiece of miniature art,” said John Bennet, director of the British School at Athens, an archaeological institute.

“The stunning combat scene on the seal stone, one of the greatest masterpieces of Aegean art, bears comparison with some of the drawings in the Michelangelo show now at the Metropolitan Museum of Art,” said Malcolm H. Wiener, an expert on Aegean prehistory and a trustee emeritus of the Met.

The seal stone comes from an untouched shaft grave near the ancient palace of Pylos. The grave was discovered in May 2015 by Jack L. Davis and Sharon R. Stocker, archaeologists at the University of Cincinnati who had been digging at Pylos for more than 25 years.

“It was after cleaning, during the process of drawing and photography, that our excitement slowly rose as we gradually came to realize that we had unearthed a masterpiece,” they wrote in the journal Hesperia. 






The seal stone presents two mysteries. One is how and why it was engraved in such detail. The other is whether its battle scene, strongly evocative of those in Homer’s “Iliad” and “Odyssey,” depicts an event that contributed to the oral tradition behind the works of Homer.

The seal stone’s owner, known as the Griffin Warrior after the mythical animal depicted in his grave, was buried around 1450 B.C. He lived at a critical period when the Minoan civilization of Crete was being transferred to cities of the Greek mainland.

Local chieftains, as the Griffin Warrior may have been, used precious items from Crete to advertise their membership in the Greek-speaking elite of the incipient Mycenaean civilization, the first on mainland Europe. Their descendants, a century or so later, built the great palaces at Pylos, Mycenae and Tiryns, places mentioned by Homer.

Dr. Davis and Dr. Stocker believe that the seal stone, like other objects in the Griffin Warrior’s grave, was made on Crete. Work of such quality was not being produced anywhere on the Greek mainland at the time. The detail is so fine that it seems the engraver would have needed a magnifying glass, as would admirers of his work.

Yet no magnifying implements have been found on Crete from this era. Perhaps the engraver was nearsighted, the two archaeologists suggest.

Fritz Blakolmer, an expert on Aegean art at the University of Vienna, argues that the seal stone is a miniature copy of a much larger original, probably a stucco-embellished wall painting like those found at the Palace of Knossos on Crete. He said the seal must have been engraved by someone with a magnifying glass, even though none has been found, and dismissed the possibility that people of that era had sharper eyesight than today.

The seal, carved on a hard stone known as agate, shows a victorious hero slaying an adversary while a third warrior lies dead in the foreground. The seal stone is mounted so that it can worn on the wrist, and indeed the hero is wearing just such an item, as if it were a wristwatch.

The two defeated warriors seem to belong to the same group, because both are wearing patterned kilts whereas the hero sports a codpiece. The scene evidently represents some event that would have been familiar to the Minoans who made the seal stone and to the Griffin Warrior’s community.

The seal stone’s possible relevance to the Homeric epics is intriguing but elusive. Early archaeologists, such as Heinrich Schliemann, who first excavated Troy and Mycenae, believed the “Iliad” recounted historical events and were quick to see proof of this in the artifacts they found.

Later archaeologists were more doubtful, but allowed that the destruction of Troy in 1200 B.C. could have been remembered in oral poetry for 500 years until the Homeric poems were first written down, around 700 B.C.

The Griffin Warrior was buried around 1450 B.C., distancing him even further from the first written version of Homer. Still, there is some evidence that the oral tradition behind the Homeric epics traces as far back as Linear B, the first Greek writing system.

Linear B was adapted by the Mycenaean Greeks from Linear A, used by the Minoans. The oldest known Linear B inscriptions date to 1450 B.C., and the script disappeared after the collapse of Mycenaean civilization around 1200 B.C.

Some of the scansion problems in the Homeric poems “can be resolved if you restore older forms of Greek which are consistent with the dialect recorded in Linear B documents,” said Dr. Bennet of the British School at Athens.

So the oral tradition that led to the Homeric epics perhaps stretched over seven centuries.

“We’re not saying this is a representation from Homer,” Dr. Stocker said of the tableau on the seal stone, while admitting it would be “fun to believe” the hero is Achilles. Rather, the image “is part of a cycle of stories familiar to both Mycenaeans and Minoans.”

Dr. Blakolmer, too, finds it tempting to see the figures on the seal as Homeric heroes, like Hector or Nestor, but in his view the temptation must be resisted.

“Fifty years ago, you would find nice attributions to Homeric heroes, but today’s academics are very careful in their Homeric attributions,” he said. “We have to make our own mistakes, not theirs.”


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2017)

Είναι νομίζω εμφανές από την αναφορά στο καρώ κιλτ, ότι προκειται για αναπαράσταση συνάντησης Μυκηναίων και Σκωτσέζων πολεμιστών. Απόδειξη ότι μέχρι εκέι είχαν φτάσει οι ΑΗΠ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2017)

*New underwater discoveries in Greece reveal ancient Roman engineering* (The Guardian)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 14, 2017)

Κοίτα να δεις τι βρίσκεις χάρη στις νέες τεχνολογίες και μεθόδους. Εξαιρετικό.

Και έμαθα και μία καινούργια λέξη: το mole, που έχει την ίδια ρίζα με τον _μόλο_ και το _molecule_. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2018)

*Μοναδικό εύρημα κρυμμένο στην Επισκοπή Σικίνου - Ασύλητος τάφος επιφανούς γυναίκας γεμάτος κοσμήματα*

Εντυπωσιακά ευρήματα ήρθαν στο φως στη Σίκινο καθώς κατά την διάρκεια των εργασιών αποκατάστασης του μνημείου της Επισκοπής ανακαλύφθηκε ασύλητος τάφος. Γεμάτος κοσμήματα και πολύτιμα αντικείμενα, ανήκε όπως εκτιμάται σε επιφανή γυναίκα της αρχαίας κοινωνίας του νησιού. Ο κιβωτιόσχημος τάφος είχε τοποθετηθεί σε τυφλό σημείο των υπογείων του μνημείου ώστε να διαφύγει της σύλησης και των τυμβωρύχων. 

Ο πλούτος των κοσμημάτων που φορούσε η γυναίκα προδίδει ότι ήταν επιφανές πρόσωπο της Σικίνου. Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού: «Από τον τάφο περισυνελέγησαν χρυσά περικάρπια, δακτυλίδια, περιδέραιο, μια πόρπη με ανάγλυφο καμέο, μαζί με γυάλινα και μεταλλικά αγγεία, άλλα μικροευρήματα καθώς και οργανικά σπαράγματα της ενδυμασίας της νεκρής». 

Το κτήριο του σημαντικού μνημείου της Επισκοπής Σικίνου είναι ένα καλοδιατηρημένο ναόμορφο μαυσωλείο της όψιμης αρχαιότητας που αργότερα μετατράπηκε σε τρουλλαίο βυζαντινό ναό και αποτελεί ένα εντυπωσιακό παλίμψηστο αρχαιότητας και μεσαίωνα, μοναδικό στον ελλαδικό χώρο. Κατά την διάρκεια των εργασιών αποκατάστασης του μνημείου ήλθε στο φως η ασύλητη ταφή γυναίκας. 

Αναλυτικά το υπουργείο αναφέρει πως από τον τάφο περισυνελέγησαν χρυσά περικάρπια, δακτυλίδια, περιδέραιο, μια πόρπη με ανάγλυφο καμέο, μαζί με γυάλινα και μεταλλικά αγγεία, άλλα μικροευρήματα καθώς και οργανικά σπαράγματα της ενδυμασίας της νεκρής. Οι πρώτες εκτιμήσεις οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα ότι το εντυπωσιακό μαυσωλείο ανεγέρθηκε για να στεγάσει τον τάφο αυτής της γυναίκας. Ειδικό ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει η συσχέτιση, με άγνωστο μέχρι σήμερα, ταφικό επίγραμμα από το μνημείο που παραδίδει το γυναικείο όνομα *Νεικώ*.


----------



## Earion (Jul 24, 2018)

Επισκοπή Σικίνου


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2018)

Eκει προς το τέλος δείχνει να πετάνε οι ΑΗΠ ντομάτες στον ρήτορα;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2018)

SBE said:


> Eκει προς το τέλος δείχνει να πετάνε οι ΑΗΠ ντομάτες στον ρήτορα;


Κάποιος πετάει ένα κόκκινο λαχανικό. Πιθανός αναχρονισμός, δεδομένου ότι ο Σουητώνιος αναφέρει ότι ράπες εκτοξεύτηκαν κατά του Βεσπασιανού το 63 μ.Χ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2018)

Πλάκα θα 'χει τώρα στα γεράματα να αρχίσω να παίζω βιντεοπαιχνίδια...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2018)

nickel said:


> Πλάκα θα 'χει τώρα στα γεράματα να αρχίσω να παίζω βιντεοπαιχνίδια...


Health Benefits of Digital Videogames for Older Adults: A Systematic Review of the Literature


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2018)

Kουραστικό για τα αυτιά πάντως, λόγω της προφοράς των ηθοποιών η οποία στα ονόματα δεν ταιριάζει με τα ονόματα όπως τα προφέρει ο εκφωνητής (κι ο μέσος αγγλόφωνος). 
Που έχει επιβληθεί σε όλα και δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Αφού όλοι υποτίθεται ότι μιλάνε μεταξύ τους την ίδια γλώσσα, που εμείς την ακούμε στα αγγλικά, γιατί δεν ακούμε στάνταρ αγγλικά κι ακούμε αγγλικά με ξενική προφορά; Αφού στην υποτίθεται μητρική τους γλώσσα δεν έχουν ξενική προφορά. 

Αυτός ο έρμος ο Διοκλής τελικά στα αγγλικά λέγεται Ντάιοκλις, Δαιόκλις, Διόκλις ή κάπως αλλιώς; Γιατί όλα τα ακούμε στο δείγμα. 
Δώσανε τόση σημασία στα γραφικά, σε αυτό κοιμήθηκαν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2018)

*Μερικά ακόμη για το ναυάγιο των Αντικυθήρων*


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2019)

The 1,800-year-old Greek handwriting homework: Wax tablet with intricate ancient lettering that was once used by an Egyptian child around 200AD will finally go on display after 40 years


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2019)

Zazula said:


>


Με γελούν τα μάτια μου, είναι πρόβλημα της πινακίδας άραγε, ή ο νεαρός μαθητής αντέγραψε το αρχικό «CΟΦΟΥ» ως «ΟΦΟΥ»; :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2019)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με γελούν τα μάτια μου, είναι πρόβλημα της πινακίδας άραγε, ή ο νεαρός μαθητής αντέγραψε το αρχικό «CΟΦΟΥ» ως «ΟΦΟΥ»; :)


Κι εγώ έτσι το είδα, ότι έφαγε το C. Πράγμα που γεννά ένα αστείο αποτέλεσμα. :)


----------



## Earion (Jan 6, 2019)

Όντως. 
Σοφού παρ' ανδρός προσδέχου συμβουλήν / Μη πάσιν εἰκῇ τοις φίλοις πιστεύεται
Να δέχεσαι συμβουλές από σοφούς ανθρώπους / Να μη δίνεις επιπόλαια πίστη στους φίλους.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 10, 2019)

Συμβουλή πιο επικαίρη από κάθε άλλη εποχή σήμερα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2019)

*Nile shipwreck discovery proves Herodotus right – after 2,469 years*


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2019)

Από το δεύτερο βιβλίο, την Ευτέρπη:

96. τὰ δὲ δὴ πλοῖά σφι, τοῖσι φορτηγέουσι, ἐστὶ ἐκ τῆς ἀκάνθης ποιεύμενα, τῆς ἡ μορφὴ μὲν ἐστὶ ὁμοιοτάτη τῷ Κυρηναίῳ λωτῷ, τὸ δὲ δάκρυον κόμμι ἐστί. ἐκ ταύτης ὦν τῆς ἀκάνθης κοψάμενοι ξύλα ὅσον τε διπήχεα πλινθηδὸν συντιθεῖσι ναυπηγεύμενοι τρόπον τοιόνδε· [2] περὶ γόμφους πυκνοὺς καὶ μακροὺς περιείρουσι τὰ διπήχεα ξύλα· ἐπεὰν δὲ τῷ τρόπῳ τούτῳ ναυπηγήσωνται, ζυγὰ ἐπιπολῆς τείνουσι αὐτῶν· νομεῦσι δὲ οὐδὲν χρέωνται· ἔσωθεν δὲ τὰς ἁρμονίας ἐν ὦν ἐπάκτωσαν τῇ βύβλῳ. [3] πηδάλιον δὲ ἓν ποιεῦνται, καὶ τοῦτο διὰ τῆς τρόπιος διαβύνεται. ἱστῷ δὲ ἀκανθίνῳ χρέωνται, ἱστίοισι δὲ βυβλίνοισι. ταῦτα τὰ πλοῖα ἀνὰ μὲν τὸν ποταμὸν οὐ δύναται πλέειν, ἢν μὴ λαμπρὸς ἄνεμος ἐπέχῃ, ἐκ γῆς δὲ παρέλκεται, κατὰ ῥόον δὲ κομίζεται ὧδε· [4] ἔστι ἐκ μυρίκης πεποιημένη θύρη, κατερραμμένη ῥιπὶ καλάμων, καὶ λίθος τετρημένος διτάλαντος μάλιστά κῃ σταθμόν· τούτων τὴν μὲν θύρην δεδεμένην κάλῳ ἔμπροσθε τοῦ πλοίου ἀπιεῖ ἐπιφέρεσθαι, τὸν δὲ λίθον ἄλλῳ κάλῳ ὄπισθε. [5] ἡ μὲν δὴ θύρη τοῦ ῥόου ἐμπίπτοντος χωρέει ταχέως καὶ ἕλκει τὴν βᾶριν (τοῦτο γὰρ δὴ οὔνομα ἐστὶ τοῖσι πλοίοισι τούτοισι), ὁ δὲ λίθος ὄπισθε ἐπελκόμενος καὶ ἐὼν ἐν βυσσῷ κατιθύνει τὸν πλόον. ἔστι δέ σφι τὰ πλοῖα ταῦτα πλήθεϊ πολλά, καὶ ἄγει ἔνια πολλὰς χιλιάδας ταλάντων.

Σε μετάφραση του George Rawlinson:

The vessels used in Egypt for the transport of merchandise are made of the Acantha (Thorn), a tree which in its growth is very like the Cyrenaic lotus, and from which there exudes a gum. They cut a quantity of planks about two cubits in length from this tree, and then proceed to their ship-building, arranging the planks like bricks, and attaching them by ties to a number of long stakes or poles till the hull is complete, when they lay the cross-planks on the top from side to side. They give the boats no ribs, but caulk the seams with papyrus on the inside. Each has a single rudder, which is driven straight through the keel. The mast is a piece of acantha-wood, and the sails are made of papyrus. These boats cannot make way against the current unless there is a brisk breeze; they are, therefore, towed up-stream from the shore: down-stream they are managed as follows. There is a raft belonging to each, made of the wood of the tamarisk, fastened together with a wattling of reeds; and also a stone bored through the middle about two talents in weight. The raft is fastened to the vessel by a rope, and allowed to float down the stream in front, while the stone is attached by another rope astern. The result is that the raft, hurried forward by the current, goes rapidly down the river, and drags the "baris" (for so they call this sort of boat) after it; while the stone, which is pulled along in the wake of the vessel, and lies deep in the water, keeps the boat straight. There are a vast number of these vessels in Egypt, and some of them are of many thousand talents' burthen.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2019)

*Lumbarda Psephisma, stone inscription about Greek colony on Korčula, being promoted*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2019)

Δεν είμαι ικανός βέβαια να σχολιάσω καν, αλλά το βιβλίο της θα το ψάξω.

*Ελένη Γλύκατζη Αρβελέρ: Στον τάφο στη Βεργίνα είναι θαμμένος ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος, όχι ο Φίλιππος*


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2019)

Zazula said:


>


Ευκαιρία για εκμάθηση αρχαιοελληνικών! :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2020)

Μανώλης Κορρές για την Ακρόπολη: Η τελική επίστρωση θα ομοιάζει την αρχαία​


----------



## Earion (Jan 7, 2021)

*Εντόπισαν την ... πίστα χορού(!) της Σαλώμης*

Με αυτές τις λέξεις προσπάθησε να μεταφράσει η συμπαθής ελληνικη εφημερίδα το _dance floor where Salome's dance was performed_.
Έκανε κι ένα λάθος ανήκεστης άγνοιας: *Machaerus*, το οχυρό (και μαζί παλάτι) του Ηρώδη, λεγόταν *Μαχαιρούς* (θηλυκό μάλλον, αλλά και αρσενικό), όχι *Μάχαιρος. Ο δε επικεφαλής της ανασκαφής αρχαιολόγος Győző Vörös μάλλον δεν προφέρεται *Γκιζζ Βορς.








Αυτό είναι το περίφημο δάπεδο, μπροστά στον θρόνο του Ηρώδη Αντίπα.

Αντίπας είπα;  Εμπρός! Όλα τα μωρά στην πίστα!!!








Κι αυτή είναι μια καλλιτεχνική αναπαράσταση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2021)

Earion said:


> Ο δε επικεφαλής της ανασκαφής αρχαιολόγος Győző Vörös μάλλον δεν προφέρεται *Γκιζζ Βορς.


Γκέζε Βέρες (όλα τα ο είναι με umlaut -oe-, τα φωνήεντα με τους τόνους είναι πιο μακρά, το τελικό s είναι παχύ - το απλό s γράφεται sz όπως στο Görögország, Γκέρεγκορσαγκ, Ελλάδα --στα ουγγαρέζικα τονίζεται πάντα η πρώτη συλλαβή).


----------



## Earion (Aug 20, 2021)

Νέες ανακαλύψεις στην Πομπηία

*Marcus Venerius Secundio = Μάρκος Βενέριος Σεκουνδίων*









The tomb of Marcus Venerius Secundio discovered at Porta Sarno with mummified human remains - Pompeii Sites


Mummified remains, along with the hair and bones of an individual buried in an ancient tomb have been found at the necropolis of Porta Sarno, to the east of the ancient urban centre of Pompeii. On a marble slab located on the pediment of the tomb, a commemorative inscription to the owner Marcus...




pompeiisites.org


----------



## Zazula (Feb 12, 2022)

Earion said:


> Έξοχα! Οι ελληνικές εφημερίδες ανακάλυψαν το Ζεύγμα. Ετούτη εδώ παραθέτει στοιχεία δίχως κανένα χρονικό προσδιορισμό, αφήνοντας τους αναγνώστες με την πλανημένη ιδέα ότι πρόκειται για πρόσφατη ανακάλυψη. Διόλου δεν είναι έτσι. Το Ζεύγμα ανασκάπτεται από το 1987 μέχρι σήμερα κατά κύματα, και μάλιστα όσο πλησίαζε το 2000 οι σωστικές ανασκαφές γίνονταν με πυρετώδη ρυθμό, για να προλάβουν την άνοδο της στάθμης του νερού από το φράγμα του Μπιρετζίκ που κατασκευαζόταν τότε (το φράγμα άρχισε εκείνη τη χρονιά να λειτουργεί και τελικά βύθισε μεγάλο μέρος της πόλης). Ο Ωκεανός και η Τηθύς ανακαλύφθηκαν το 1999, ενώ οι Μούσες το 2007 (άσχετο αν εμείς δεν έχουμε ακούσει τίποτε γι’ αυτά από το σοβαρό μας έντυπο και ηλεκτρονικό τύπο).
> 
> Υ.Γ. Φαίνεται πως το κύμα άρχισε από αυτήν εδώ την «είδηση»: Εξαιρετικής ωραιότητας είναι τα τρία ψηφιδωτά που έφερε *τις τελευταίες μέρες* στο φως η αρχαιολογική σκαπάνη στα τουρκικά σύνορα με τη Συρία.


Ίσως το πιο σιγουράκι απ' όλα τα κλίκμπεϊτ για τα ελληνικά έντυπα, ιδίως της διασποράς, και την προεξασφαλισμένη ιοτροπία στα σόσιαλ το Ζεύγμα, δεν περνά μήνας να μην έχει και τη δημοσίευσή του (είδα στο Greek Reporter 30.12.2021, στο Greek Gateway 8.2.2022...).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 12, 2022)

Με παραξένεψε κι εμένα η είδηση, επειδή τυχαίνει να διάβασα μικρός για το Ζεύγμα και μου έμεινε.


----------

